# ***September Rainbow babies 2013 - 4 boy & 5 girls born so far***



## MadamRose

Hi Ladies i thought i would start a thread for those of us expecting rainbow babies in September 2013.

I had a MMC in 2009, and even though i went on to have a normal pregnancy after that i still see myself as a Rainbow mummy. I am so scare of something going wrong again. With DD i had bleedign at 5,6 and 7 weeks, and while it scared me to death it meant i got a reasurence scan at 7 weeks. However this time I wont get a scan until 12 weeks, that will be the lates 1st scan i have ever had and i am so scared.

Let me know your due date and i can add you to the list 

:dust:*PAL Winter Babies dues dates:*:dust:

*Awaiting Due Date*
Cracker :yellow:
tabana :yellow:

*August*

*30th*
PinkEmily :blue: Harry 27/08/2013 @ 23:11 weighing 6lbs 3oz


*September*

*1st*
MrsMoose :yellow:

*2nd*:
babydevil1989  :yellow:
ArmyWife1984  :blue: 06/09/13 

*3rd*


*4th*
sara75 :yellow:
Chimpette :blue: Dalton Cruz Nasili 06/09/13 @8:05 pm weighing 10 lbs 2 oz 

*6th*
mummytochloe :yellow: turned :pink: Maddison Erica Faith 27/08/13 @ 13.42 weighing 9lbs 13oz 
vegazbaby :yellow:

*8th*
mwaah :pink: Lucy Pearl 09/09/13
wang :yellow:
Zebra2023 :pink: Caitlyn 04/09/13

*9th*
Sannie87 :blue:

*10th*
gbnf :yellow:​
Jamandspoon :yellow:
optimisticjul :yellow: :yellow:

*13th*
beckysprayer :yellow:
Sannie87 :yellow:

*14th*
bubbles82 :yellow:
Tasha S. :pink:

*16th*
dancareoi :pink: 03/09/2013 @ 9.55 am, 7lbs 3oz
ghinspire22 :pink: :blue: 04/09/13 @2:29 and 2:31 

*19th*
Greener Grass :yellow:
tekkitten :pink:

*20th*
pip2009 :yellow:

*21st*
LuckyW :yellow:

*24th*
moondust7 :yellow:

*28th*

*29th*
Second Chance :yellow:

*30th*

*3rd October*
Maze :yellow: - c-section late september

*Angels*
stuckinoki :angel:
chathamlady :angel:

*Babies Born*
*AUGUST*
27th MummytoChloe ~ Maddison Erica Faith, Born 1:42 pm, 9 lbs 13 oz :pink:
27th PinkEmily ~ Harry, Born 11:11 pm, 6 lbs 3 oz :blue:

*SEPTEMBER*
3rd dancareoi ~ Caitlin Erin, Born 9.55 am, 7 lbs 3oz :pink: 
4th ghinspire22 ~ Born 2:29 pm and 2:31 pm :pink: :blue:
4th Zebra2023 ~ Caitlyn Ella-Rose Born 3:51 pm 5lbs 12 oz :pink:
6th Armywife1984 ~ Born 1:23 am :blue:
6th Chimpette ~ Dalton Cruz Nasili Born 8:05 pm, 10 lbs 2 oz, 58.5cm  :blue:
9th Mwaah ~ Lucy Pearl, 10:56pm, 8 lbs 7 oz  :pink:
​


----------



## gbnf

Hi girls
Please can I join you BFP boxing day at 9 dpo after 10 mmc hope the steroids do the trick fingers crossed and gl to all xxx


----------



## MadamRose

gbnf said:


> Hi girls
> Please can I join you BFP boxing day at 9 dpo after 10 mmc hope the steroids do the trick fingers crossed and gl to all xxx

:wave: welcome to the group.

sticky dust for you :dust:

have you got any appointment dates set up yet? my first midwife appointment is the 24th january i can't wait


----------



## babydevil1989

hi!

had a miscarriage in nov 11 at 7 weeks its taken 12 months to get my rainbow BFP!

im due 2nd (ish) sept x


----------



## MadamRose

babydevil1989 said:


> hi!
> 
> had a miscarriage in nov 11 at 7 weeks its taken 12 months to get my rainbow BFP!
> 
> im due 2nd (ish) sept x

Sorry about your loss :angel:

congratualtions on your BFP and loads of sticky dust your way :dust:


----------



## mwaah

Hiya ladies

May I join you?? I'm due 8th Sept :) Here's to beautiful September rainbows. xxxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

so glad i found this! :cry: I feel like a nervous wreck. I am due Sept. 2nd. 

I had a m/c at 6 wks nov. 19th. And got a bfp dec. 20th ....no af in between.

I can't stop worrying about my lil baby. I called the doctors and they wanted to see me earlier at what I think is 6 wks. 
But instead they decided they wanted to get my blood drawn to get a better idea at how far along I am.

Well normally they post the hcg level online but they didnt, and now I am freaking out....I know they wont be able to tell anything from just one hcg level test....so I am trying to remain calm...I took another test a got a bfp....its just so hard to not worry about miscarrying when you just went through it..... 
I will be more at peace as soon as I have my first scan...... :cry: thanks....i feel better .... 
Anyone else going through the nervousness and worrying too?


----------



## mwaah

ArmyWife1984 said:


> so glad i found this! :cry: I feel like a nervous wreck. I am due Sept. 2nd.
> 
> I had a m/c at 6 wks nov. 19th. And got a bfp dec. 20th ....no af in between.
> 
> I can't stop worrying about my lil baby. I called the doctors and they wanted to see me earlier at what I think is 6 wks.
> But instead they decided they wanted to get my blood drawn to get a better idea at how far along I am.
> 
> Well normally they post the hcg level online but they didnt, and now I am freaking out....I know they wont be able to tell anything from just one hcg level test....so I am trying to remain calm...I took another test a got a bfp....its just so hard to not worry about miscarrying when you just went through it.....
> I will be more at peace as soon as I have my first scan...... :cry: thanks....i feel better ....
> Anyone else going through the nervousness and worrying too?


Aww big hugs honey, and congrats on your new bean. It's only natural to worry. Perhaps they just didn't have time with it being the weekend and New Year??
If it's still showing a bfp well I'd say you are doing great.
My line went faint yesterday and I cried all day!! so yes I'm very nervous and worried but the line did come back yesterday, thankfully xxx


----------



## MadamRose

*mwaah* Welcome, sometimes just naturally there can be different hcg in the urine, even if at roughly the same time of day so don't worry too much.

*ArmyWife1984 * :wave: welcome to the group. You are not alone in your worrying. I have had a healthy prengnacy since my loss and am still a complelte wreck. every time i go without symptoms for a few hours i panic. Or if i get cramping, which is proably my ligaments stretching i panic.

I wouldn't worry about them not putting hcg online, just find them out as soon as you can. Do you think they would offer you bloods where they take two sets in 3 days to see if your levels double.

I got them with my DD when i had a tiny bleed and they were really reassuring, i have no reason for them so far, but going to ring my doctors tomorrow if they are open and see if they will let me have them just for piece of mind as i am driving myself crazy. 

I agree with mwaah a positive test is a very positive sign :D 

:dust: sticky dust :dust:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

thanks mummytochloe and mwaah :hugs: 

Im not sure if they are checking my levels to see if they double or if they are just seeing what range I am in to see how far along i may be. im guessing its to see what range since they didnt schedule another.
Sounded like i would be getting an early scan done.

I feel a lil better today. :) Trying to stay positive and think positive :)


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 said:


> thanks mummytochloe and mwaah :hugs:
> 
> Im not sure if they are checking my levels to see if they double or if they are just seeing what range I am in to see how far along i may be. im guessing its to see what range since they didnt schedule another.
> Sounded like i would be getting an early scan done.
> 
> I feel a lil better today. :) Trying to stay positive and think positive :)

Glad you're feeling better today :thumbup: hope you get an early scan I gonna ask midwife at 8 weeks if there anyway I can but I doubt it


----------



## gbnf

Hi mommytochloe

I am going to ring the epac tomorrow for bloods, been testing every day addiction is a terrible thing i know, and they getting stronger fingers crossed will let you all know how I get on. Best of wishes and baby dust to all 

xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

gbnf said:


> Hi mommytochloe
> 
> I am going to ring the epac tomorrow for bloods, been testing every day addiction is a terrible thing i know, and they getting stronger fingers crossed will let you all know how I get on. Best of wishes and baby dust to all
> 
> xxxx

Yes I'm hoping my docs will be nice and give me them to but don't want to get my hopes up just in case.

Hope your bloods go well


----------



## mwaah

I'm having my bloods done tomorrow too, good luck to us both. I haven't tested today.

I know they wont give me an early scan unless I'm bleeding so I'm going to book a private one for around the 9 weeks mark before I have to make my booking in appointment.

I'm being postive so WHEN I get to 20 weeks I'm staying team yellow as I didnt want to find out with DS but hubby did. As this little bean is by a donor its totally upto me and I just want a baby and what ever colour bump it is I dont mind. What about you guys?? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

We were in the same situation mwaah, i didn't want to know but dh did, so we found out. So this time i am getting my way and we are staying team yellow. 

Do you know who you will go for your scan with i was looking for them near me yesterday as would love one, but the cheapest was like £100 which seems step, when my friend gets a lovely 4d scan with dvds and pics ect for like 115.


----------



## mwaah

Yay for you getting your own way, it will make the labour more bearable I reckon haha

I went for one at 9 weeks 3 days with DS just because we were off to see family and wanted a pic to show them. It was £50 but looking at the website today it has gone upto £60.
https://www.firstviewimaging.co.uk/prices.html

I think its worth it to put my mind at rest until the 12 week scan xxx


----------



## MadamRose

That's good cheaper than the 100 round here.

Hope everything is well and await a picture!!


----------



## MadamRose

I rang doctors to ask if they would do bloods, and he said yes, not only that he couldn't beleive it took bleeding with dd to get me a early scan after i had a MMC first time. So he told me to ring epu and they agreed to give me a scan on the 14th at around 7weeks :D

I get my bloods back on monday then only a week to wait until the scan :happydance:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

YAH!! Thats great! having an early scan will give you peace and comfort knowing lil bean is doing good :thumbup:

i tried calling this morning for my results of hcg and they are flooded with phone calls so i hung up, and they still havent posted it online :growlmad: I am gonna try back in a few hours.

on the plus side, i have been having bouts of morning sickness :happydance: never been so happy to feel nauseas!


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 wonderful news about the morning sickness, maybe its worth trying back in an hour or so when they are less busy. 

I went to greggs for a sausage roll today and after eating that i felt sick :sick:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Finally got a hold of a nurse and she gave me my numbers over the phone. At 4wks 4days it is 721 :happydance: From what I read online, that is pretty normal.

The only weird thing is when I asked her what my numbers were, she was reading the notes on my file and she said it says your results were abnormal. Then she told me it was 721. 
I dont see why they would be abnormal :shrug: This was my one and only blood draw.

Now I am just waiting to hear back from them to see what my doctor wants to do next. From what my doctor said before, they wanted to schedule a scan once they figure out how far along I am from my hcg level. 
So hopefully the next couple weeks I will have one scheduled!!


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Finally got a hold of a nurse and she gave me my numbers over the phone. At 4wks 4days it is 721 :happydance: From what I read online, that is pretty normal.
> 
> The only weird thing is when I asked her what my numbers were, she was reading the notes on my file and she said it says your results were abnormal. Then she told me it was 721.
> I dont see why they would be abnormal :shrug: This was my one and only blood draw.
> 
> Now I am just waiting to hear back from them to see what my doctor wants to do next. From what my doctor said before, they wanted to schedule a scan once they figure out how far along I am from my hcg level.
> So hopefully the next couple weeks I will have one scheduled!!

i don't see why they are abnormal did she say anything else?

will docs contact you today


----------



## ArmyWife1984

The only other thing she said is I told her "abnormal? "and she said" well it would only put you at 3 or 4 wks"....then i just said "yeah that sounds about right.. I was 4 and a half when I got that done."

There are a bunch of random nurses who answer phone calls all day...so I know she doesn't know much....just reading what she sees.

Not sure if they will contact me today, I am not sure if my doctor is working or not. I am not too concerned with her saying abnormal..... I am sure everything is fine. That number sounds right where i should be.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes the number sounds right to me. Let us know what the doctors say when you hear from them x


----------



## mwaah

Glad you got your bloods done and an early scan!! FX for you.

I had mine done today but she said results wont be back until the end of the week.

Well call me stupid!!! But I did a digi last night and it said 2-3 weeks, i went to bed one very happy bunny!! Then I tested this morning with a FRER so I could see what it looked like against my blood results when I got them and the line was lighter than the last test I took at 13 dpo!! I'm now 15dpo and worried all over again!!! I hate this.

Army wife your numbers so fab!!! congrats xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I feel so much better. I heard back from the same nurse and she talked to my doctor and my doctor said 721 is very reassuring that i am indeed pregnant and by the time i see her next monday jan 7th , she should be able to see the baby through a scan :happydance:

Now just gotta wait until next monday, i should be exactly 6wks then and with DS i saw the HB at 6wks , so hopefully i will see that again!

Thanks mummytochloe and others for being there for me! So nice having other ladies to talk to and vent :hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

mwaah, well you can call me stupid too :dohh: Kinda did the same thing with ic's. Im trying not to read much into because pee could have been more diluted or something.

Are they checking to see if your bloods are doubling?


----------



## mwaah

ArmyWife1984 said:


> mwaah, well you can call me stupid too :dohh: Kinda did the same thing with ic's. Im trying not to read much into because pee could have been more diluted or something.
> 
> Are they checking to see if your bloods are doubling?

It's so hard not to isnt it??
Yes they are doing them again on Wednesday but those results wont be in until Monday!! so its going to be a long week.

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> mwaah, well you can call me stupid too :dohh: Kinda did the same thing with ic's. Im trying not to read much into because pee could have been more diluted or something.
> 
> Are they checking to see if your bloods are doubling?
> 
> It's so hard not to isnt it??
> Yes they are doing them again on Wednesday but those results wont be in until Monday!! so its going to be a long week.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: even at same time urine may be more/less dilute so i wouldn't worry.

I get my bloods back next Monday too, as i have to have some Wednesday feels like forever doesn't it


----------



## mwaah

mummytochloe said:


> :hugs: even at same time urine may be more/less dilute so i wouldn't worry.
> 
> I get my bloods back next Monday too, as i have to have some Wednesday feels like forever doesn't it

It does, even waiting until Wednesday seems like forever away. We'll have to keep each other sane. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes we will. I just wish i could have numbers for today's sooner too.


----------



## babydevil1989

Im so confused about dates atm.

When i had my last 2 pregnancies.i was put back two.weeks, so instead of going by LMP my scan showed my babies from ovulation.

So basically by LMP im 5 weeks today but by ovulation im only 3? I dont want to go to the drs too early just in case but how the hell do i date this pregnancy?? X


----------



## MadamRose

If you know when you ovulated i would go by that. I mean it's more accurate them lmp

Have either of you had cramps worse than af cramps? my cramps are so bad atm, there no bleeding so i'm not too worried they just hurt


----------



## babydevil1989

Which puts me back to only 3 weeks!!! Argh i think im gonna have to have a dating scan! So confusing why cant my body just be normal?!


----------



## MadamRose

If you explain to the doctors that you don't know for sure will they send you for early dating scan?


----------



## babydevil1989

Yeah i was trying to avoid any early scans but i need to know how far i am x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, why did you want to avoid an early scan. Maybe wait until 8 weeks then at the least you should be 6?

I just realised that this pregnancy seems to be better than with dd so far, as by now with dd i had had bleeding, this time i haven't :wohoo:


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi :flower:

Can i join? :thumbup: i had a mc on 15th November and had a frer bfp on 22nd December. I think i am due 3rd September. 

Ive had slight morning sickness already, which is new to me as i didnt have any with LO. It is very welcome though :haha: 

My first midwife appointment is on 15th January, i rang up the midwife unit to tell them about my mc and cancel my early bird appointment but they didnt so they sent me another letter with a new date (15/01/13) because i had missed the first appointment. I called them again last week and explained about the mc and that i was pregnant again, so im now keeping that appointment, thought i may aswel. Seems strange going to an appoinment that was booked for a previous pregnancy.


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily welcome to the group, sorry for your loss, but congratulations on your bfp.

sticky dust for you :dust: 

aww it's nice they let you keep your appointment, it's the day after my first scan :D


----------



## babydevil1989

Because it sounds weird but they make me worry more but might be reassuring x


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: babydevil it makes sense


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Mummytochloe: With DS I did have bad af type cramping. It actually got to the point where i went into the er. I wasnt bleeding but my right side was throbbing at 4wks.
They gave me an early scan and noticed i had a corpus luteum cyst and said that was most likely my discomfort.

When I had my m/c last month i had the bad pain too, but it was accompanied with spotting.

Hope you feel better soon!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

How bad would you say is bad. As i mean i don't want to panic but it doesn't hurt quite a bit :dohh:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Well with both pains I had with those pregnancies , It was to the point i couldnt just sit at home because I was curled over in bed crying..So i knew i better go get this looked at. I wasnt able to go about daily life, it stopped me in my tracks. 

I;d say if its hard to function and it makes you curl up then i would go and get it checked. When i went early with ds they were able to see ds in the right spot.

It's good you are not spotting though. Spotting was the difference between ds and m/c


----------



## MadamRose

How early was your scan, it's pretty bad i'm on the sofa atm not wanting to move :( But i don't want to go and them say they will scan me and panic is there is nothing there


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Just looked up my old thread i started on here from when i had the pain with ds. 

I was 4wks 5days when I went in. Thats when they saw the corpus lutem cyst and they saw a gest. sac.
They ended up sending me home with no real answers but it was nice to know gest. sac was where it should be. They scheduled me to come back at 6wks.

Ya i know what you mean, if you go and they dont see anything yet then you will worry more...but for me the pain outweighed the worrying. I didnt care if they didnt find anything i just wanted to pain to stop. but i know i was secretly hoping maybe they could see something.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

do you guys notice too that you have similar pregnancy symptoms as you did with your miscarriage? for example, sore boobs or very gassy.

For me, when I sleep, I sometimes have lots of sexual dreams during pregnancy and end up humping my blanket in my dream... lol.... well I remember I had that with the miscarriage too but it started around 4wks then.

I cant remember if I had it when preg with DS or not, I believe i did.

I just took a lil nap and ended up humping my blanket again lol. I dont know if its a good thing or bad thing...?
Im nervous since I had that too with the m/c.....:wacko: this is so stressful. I wish it was monday already


----------



## gbnf

Hi all

scan and bloods booked for friday, hope everyone is well 

Will let everyone know how it goes very nervous at the min 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck gbnf just quick update from me

Being admited over night, had speculum to swab to see if its infection causing pain. But at the moment they putting me down query eptopic, however been told they get women eoth similar symptoms quite often and bot always eptopic just trying to stay positive. Scan around 9.20 tomorrow morning


----------



## vegazbaby

Hello everyone congratulations on your rainbow babies good luck to you all

I got my bfp on boxing day at 12dpo due date is 6th Sept


----------



## PinkEmily

ArmyWife: My. Symptoms are a lot more elevated now than my MC pregnancy. I didn't feel sick or have sore boobs like i do now but I did have cramping. 

Mummytochloe: really hoping its not an ectopic for you. Glad you are staying positive :hug:


----------



## babydevil1989

I never had any symptoms with my MC so having lots now reassures me.

Hope everything is ok MTC xxx


----------



## mwaah

mummytochloe said:


> Good luck gbnf just quick update from me
> 
> Being admited over night, had speculum to swab to see if its infection causing pain. But at the moment they putting me down query eptopic, however been told they get women eoth similar symptoms quite often and bot always eptopic just trying to stay positive. Scan around 9.20 tomorrow morning

I'm hoping everything will be fine for you. I had more cramping with DS than i did with any of my MC's and didnt have any with my MMC.

Good luck, hopefully just a busy bean in there for you xxxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hope everything is ok mummytochloe! :hugs: keep us posted!!


----------



## MadamRose

So nervous only around 4 hours to go if they run on time. I am up already even though its only 5am I feel to worried to sleep. On positive note until just now I hadn't had pain mess since 10 so 7hours and when I woken pain wasn't as bad as it has been. 

Hopefully will report back positive news later


----------



## Jamandspoon

Hello.... Can I very cautiously join please? My due date will (please stick I'll bean) be 10th September.... I had 1 natural miscarriage, 2 chemicals and 1 MMC with D&C last year so am VERY nervous this time round BUT this ill bean was conceived on the EXACT due date if my MMC had continued.... So I'm hoping that this ones a sticker!!!!!

Feel great, totally different to all of the pregnancies last year and trying really hard not to stress :thumbup:

Congratulations to all on your pregnancies!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome jamandspoon congratulations on your pregnancy hope its a sticky bean.

1 hour I'm so nervous right now and can't stop clock watching


----------



## Jamandspoon

Good luck with the scan, fingers and toes crossed for you that everything is ok.... I had an ovarian cyst, was admitted as they thought I had an ectopic (wasn't even pregnant tho!!), symptoms of both are pretty similar...


----------



## MadamRose

Sac in uterus nothibg else could be seen yet but doc said that normal for my duration. However baby had bleeding around/near it which could increase my chance of miscarriage. Got to go for my scan on 14th to see if baby grown and has heartbeat. Bloods were actually 1851 Monday, and been done today got to ring up around 1 pm for them.


----------



## mwaah

It all sounds promising MTC, fingers crossed for you and your bean.

Well got my Beta's back for Monday, and a little disappointed. They were 113 @15 dpo which I know means nothing until i get my second betas but my digi said 2-3 weeks at 14 dpo and they arent supposed to say that until >200 so have my levels dropped?? I hate all this worrying.

congrats in all the new bfps xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Try not to worry until other beta is back mwaah.

Yes all promising just worried about bleeding around sac. I had attached a image, baby or right bleed on left
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0409 - Copy.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mwaah

Thanks, but i am worried lol i think because my FRERS are showing lack of progression i feel its all going wrong again.

At least baby is where it should be and i have read bleeding in pregnancy is quite normal, even though yes i would worry if i saw blood!! Hang in there xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I haven't actually bled, the bleeding is around the baby. No idea what that means

When will you get 2nd beta back?


----------



## mwaah

But if you do start to bleed and its brown at least you know where it has come from, hopefully you wont bleed. I'm feeling very positive for you.

They should be back tomorrow but they wont give them until a DR has seem them, which might not be tomorrow. Luckily, today the nurse that took my blood told me Monday's results before the DR had seen them.

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww that was nice of her, i going to try in about an hour to see if mine are back.

Try and stay positive


----------



## ArmyWife1984

fx'd for you mummy and mwaah! 1st trimester is soooo stressful, and they say to not get stressed out!! :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

i agree ArmyWife1984 almost impossible. And they making me wait 12 days for my next scan, most people i know only had to wait 7 :dohh:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

how is everyone doing?!?

I am starting to feel a tad more pregnant which is reassuring. I hate having no symptoms! 
But today when I sneeze, cough, stretch, I get a pulling pain down on my right side :happydance: it makes me a lil worried but im happy to have some RLP pain. 
Also feeling nauseas here and there.

Stuck with a nasty cold at the moment :( Blowing my nose constantly...trying to be gentle so I dont hurt to much down there.


----------



## MadamRose

I got nausea after i ate and was like :happydance: think i am crazy being happy to feel sick.

I worried sick about bean though because scan only showed gestation sac, no fetal pole or heart beat. So i got scan changed to 11th only 8 days. 3 days less that it was

Also dh's latte just made me want to puke it smells so strong.

Glad you feeling well armywife


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Pretty normal not to see hb that early.....the wait seems to be an eternity doesn't it....i had the same thing when i went in for an early scan with ds. they only saw ges. sac and that was it. went back at exactly 6 wks and saw hb.


soon we will all be in the 2nd tri and this will be a distant memory.


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 so hopefully it will be good for me and i can see hb on the scan ot 6+4 ish. I was looking at my beta levels and they seems to be pretty high for my dates.


----------



## mwaah

Your numbers are good MTC

Well last night i was a wreck!! my digi said 1-2 weeks and I thought it was all over. My digi is back to 2-3 weeks and my beta doubled from 113 to 256. so a doubling rate of every 41 hours :) The Dr also said i can have an early scan at 7 weeks :)

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah glad your levels rose well. I can't find any hcg charts by day they all by week :dohh: 

really glad you get early scan :wohoo:

I did a 5+3 bump pic
 



Attached Files:







5+3.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ArmyWife1984

One of the other ladies I talk to on Bnb Posted this link for hcg levels.
https://pregnancy.about.com/od/pregnancytests/a/hcglevelsinpregnancy.htm

I'm glad we are all getting early scans!!!!!! It will be a huge relief once we see baby and babys hb.

I wish i coulda got another blood test done to see if its doubling...but i know if i did, i'd be obsessed with the numbers etc :wacko:

Monday cant come soon enough.


----------



## MadamRose

I know i'm like :wacko: i just want a week tomorrow to come. feels like forever

I hoping to try and find ones like that the show each day


----------



## ArmyWife1984

nice bump MTC!!!! i dont think my bump looks like much yet...just left over blub..lol


----------



## MadamRose

i thought that looked like blub do you not think so?


----------



## MadamRose

see looking at hcg on here i am showing hcg for at least 21 days past ovulation and my average for 5+0 is actually closer to the 23 dpo level so i just hoping this is a good sign
https://www.drmalpani.com/hcg.htm


----------



## ArmyWife1984

According to the chart your hcg level is right on target right? You were around 21dpo on monday and your level was 1851? Looks in the normal range to me :thumbup:

I like that chart you found!!! My hcg at 18dpo was 721...so looks like it was right where it should be


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 said:


> According to the chart your hcg level is right on target right? You were around 21dpo on monday and your level was 1851? Looks in the normal range to me :thumbup:
> 
> I like that chart you found!!! My hcg at 18dpo was 721...so looks like it was right where it should be

Yes it is within the normal 21 day range but closer to the average for 22 or 23 dpo. I just really want my scan


----------



## ArmyWife1984

ohhh i see what your saying....then I am way ahead of schedule too!!! Glad to be ahead of the game :thumbup:
Im not too worried about it....You can find so many women with so many diff. levels around the same week.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i am going to take it with a pinch of salt i am not replying on it, but i was looking at when fetal heartbeats normally seen in u/s and i read a report where all ladies with hcg for about 10500+ all got to see fetal heartbeat. If my levels rise like they have been i should be at that by my scan. I know that doesn't mean i will see it though, but gives me hope it might


----------



## gbnf

HI all

Been for scan today at 4 weeks 3 days from lmp and only thickened endrometrium seen no gs :( also just got bloods back and they are only 95:nope::nope::nope: Doesnt look like this lil one will be for me to take home

Not coping very well at the minute just feel just down that everything is destined to fail again 

Hope every one is well 

xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

gbnf don't give up sometimes gs don't show until around the 5 week on pregnancy are they doing bloods again to see if they double and are they offering rescan?


----------



## gbnf

mummytochloe said:


> gbnf don't give up sometimes gs don't show until around the 5 week on pregnancy are they doing bloods again to see if they double and are they offering rescan?

bloods to be repeated on monday and then take it from there 

I didnt really want to be scanned today as I knew that I would only worry and thats exactly what im doing 

read on betabase that at 16dpo average is 95 which is the same beta as me but if i o'd on cycle day 14 then im 18 dpo today so not looking good

must have o'd on cd 14/15 as positive test at 9 dpo 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

according to the chart i use you are in range 

https://www.drmalpani.com/hcg.htm you a lower than average but still in range.

Yes i kind of wish i wasn't scanned at 5+2 due to only seeing a gs and also seeing a hematoma near baby


----------



## ArmyWife1984

gbnf: :hugs: Praying your lil bean is super sticky.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I wrote a poem that I'm going to type up and put in a box along with a pink and a blue baby toy and wrap it up and give to my parents as a gift, to tell them our news. Let me know what you think..,


This news might surprise you a bit,
Maybe you should pull up a chair and sit. 
Baby Giddings in September is due,
What will it be, pink or blue?
Kylar & kendon will be big brothers,
I hope I can be the best of mothers!
We don't have it all quite figured out,
But God has a plan, i have no doubt!
For so many reasons we are happy as can be, 
That God has blessed us as the parents of three!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

awwwwwww i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! almost made me tear up a bit:cry: :thumbup: great idea


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you! I'm nervous to tell! And it's our last baby do wanted to do it in a fun neat way


----------



## ArmyWife1984

im still trying to figure out how i wanna do it....hubby could care less. .lol

We did buy a t-shirt for LO to wear "ive got a secret" Then on the back it says "im gonna be a big brother" but I feel like doing something more.

we plan on letting everyone know next weekend after my scan.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok sorry I'm on my phone I posted this in the wrong section so sorry


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Its fine :) Got my brain thinking on creative ideas to announce. This is our last one too...... :-k


----------



## MadamRose

Kylarsmom i love the poem

This isn't our last we want one or two more. I don't know how i will tell my parents. They will both probably be annoyed a bit like they were with dd due to my age and the fact i am at uni :dohh:


----------



## Kylarsmom

How old are you? And my parents are the same, they think we should have waited so that's why I'm nervous to tell them, but they are also supportive people so even if they don't jump for joy they will become excited


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi everyone! 
Ive been so busy lately so haven't ha chance to pop on here. Im super jealous of you all having early scans. I think im going to have to wait until at least 12 weeks. I don't have my first Midwife app until the 15th, seems ages away. 

Ive not been feeling too nauseous the past few days and my boobs are less painful. My back is killing though and i keep getting the odd ligament pain if i do something quickly. Tomorrow should be fun, its LOs 2nd birthday today and he is having a party tomorrow at a huge play area, i just hope that OH will be the one running after him. 

Have you all had a nice New Year?


----------



## MadamRose

Kylarsmom said:


> How old are you? And my parents are the same, they think we should have waited so that's why I'm nervous to tell them, but they are also supportive people so even if they don't jump for joy they will become excited

20, dh is 28 and didn't want to be too old to have kids. Dh easily earns enough to support us so personally we don't see it as a problem as we are not having kids purposely for other people to support them. But I can tell already they won't be happy. When we annouced our pregnancy with Chloe after my MMC i got "oh i thought you were waiting" well thanks for the support. 

PinkEmily i had a good but pretty quite new year. You have your midwife appointment before my mine is on the 24th only get early scans due to suspected ectopic and the first scan not showing a heart beat yet.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

My parents will be happy. His parents will "act" happy lol. his parents and sister thought our whole relationship has been too fast for their liking. Even when we said we were getting married they had reservations because how fast our relationship was...look at us now!!!! lol 3 yrs later and going strong!

Hi Pink :wave: Im having the same thing too with the RLP pain...other than that i feel great. Im surprised your not getting an early scan with having a m/c last month. dont they have to figure out your dates etc.?


----------



## mwaah

I'm not announcing mine until its born hahaha hubby walked out in March so used a sperm donor!! I was 37 yesterday and felt I didnt have time on my side and really wanted DS to have a sibling. So people will be more shocked that I got pregnant more than me actually being pregnant lol

No idea actually what to tell people.
I'm happy the Dr offered me an early scan as I dont think I could of waited the 12 weeks and would of gone private. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah big :hugs: 

Tell them what you want it is none of their business who the dad is really as long as you are happy. 

when did you say you early scan was?


----------



## mwaah

The dr said to go and see her as soon as i get to 7 weeks and she'll get me in that week. She said best to wait til 7 because if i go earlier and don't see a heart beat i'll only worry more.
I'm 7 weeks on the 20th January but its a Sunday so I'll go see her on the 21st.

Thanks, I am happy with the situation xxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah that's really good 

yes you would worry as shown by me getting as scan at 5+2 and just worrying until i get my scan next friday :dohh:


----------



## mwaah

I know its a worry but I have a good feeling you MTC xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i hoping so too, my symptoms have been a bit low today which worries me but i am thinking maybe it's because i was so busy cleaning the house. 

Then writing over 1000 words of my uni essay 

It's only just over 6 days now and can't come soon enough


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Last night I had some stringy whitish yellow discharge...made me a lil nervous because I had that last month too with my m/c. But with my m/c i had it in my 2ww.
I'm Trying not to read into it much.

Tomorrow is my scan. so happy its finally here. I just want to enjoy my pregnancy like i did with ds.


----------



## MadamRose

Hope your scan goes well i ended up being scanned today because of cramps yesterday and there was a yolk sac and tiny fetal pole, but no heartbeat yet She also said the bleed seems to be getting smaller :D. My next scan to see if there is a heartbeat is the 14th.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0416.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## quail

hi,everyone dont know if some of you may remember me ive been around a bit ,lol well looks like no. 12 is on its way shock is a understatment my last baby is only 5 months old and was born by emcs,my dd from lmp is sep 11 another shock,i dont know when i o or conceived as i wa\snt charting or anything this time as didnt plan on any more,but im guessing im somewhere between 15-17dpo my digi to confirm this am said pregnant 2-3 weeks,so here i am yet again,lol dh is not best pleased though as we only bd twice this month,and it took me over a year to conceive ollie, strange how it works,lol.xxx


----------



## MadamRose

quail said:


> hi,everyone dont know if some of you may remember me ive been around a bit ,lol well looks like no. 12 is on its way shock is a understatment my last baby is only 5 months old and was born by emcs,my dd from lmp is sep 11 another shock,i dont know when i o or conceived as i wa\snt charting or anything this time as didnt plan on any more,but im guessing im somewhere between 15-17dpo my digi to confirm this am said pregnant 2-3 weeks,so here i am yet again,lol dh is not best pleased though as we only bd twice this month,and it took me over a year to conceive ollie, strange how it works,lol.xxx

Hi hunni congratulations on your bfp. wow number 12 you really will have your hands full. this is a pregnancy after loss section, i don't know if you have had a pregnancy loss if not you may be best to join us here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eas-2013-63-preggos-4-angel.html#post24261743 :D


----------



## quail

mummytochloe said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi,everyone dont know if some of you may remember me ive been around a bit ,lol well looks like no. 12 is on its way shock is a understatment my last baby is only 5 months old and was born by emcs,my dd from lmp is sep 11 another shock,i dont know when i o or conceived as i wa\snt charting or anything this time as didnt plan on any more,but im guessing im somewhere between 15-17dpo my digi to confirm this am said pregnant 2-3 weeks,so here i am yet again,lol dh is not best pleased though as we only bd twice this month,and it took me over a year to conceive ollie, strange how it works,lol.xxx
> 
> Hi hunni congratulations on your bfp. wow number 12 you really will have your hands full. this is a pregnancy after loss section, i don't know if you have had a pregnancy loss if not you may be best to join us here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eas-2013-63-preggos-4-angel.html#post24261743 :DClick to expand...

sorry hun meant to post in the september stars clicked the wrong link,sorry again but yes i have suffered 3 losses so do understand,thanks.x


----------



## MadamRose

quail said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi,everyone dont know if some of you may remember me ive been around a bit ,lol well looks like no. 12 is on its way shock is a understatment my last baby is only 5 months old and was born by emcs,my dd from lmp is sep 11 another shock,i dont know when i o or conceived as i wa\snt charting or anything this time as didnt plan on any more,but im guessing im somewhere between 15-17dpo my digi to confirm this am said pregnant 2-3 weeks,so here i am yet again,lol dh is not best pleased though as we only bd twice this month,and it took me over a year to conceive ollie, strange how it works,lol.xxx
> 
> Hi hunni congratulations on your bfp. wow number 12 you really will have your hands full. this is a pregnancy after loss section, i don't know if you have had a pregnancy loss if not you may be best to join us here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eas-2013-63-preggos-4-angel.html#post24261743 :DClick to expand...
> 
> sorry hun meant to post in the september stars clicked the wrong link,sorry again but yes i have suffered 3 losses so do understand,thanks.xClick to expand...

You can be in both if you want hunni :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

Can I join y'all? I just got my BFP and my estimated due date is September 13th.:happydance: Praying this one is a strong rainbow baby!


----------



## MadamRose

beckysprayer welcome to the group sticky dust for you :dust:


----------



## mwaah

Welcome quail and becky congrats on your BFP's.

I love your scan Pic MTC

good luck tomorrow Armywife xxx


----------



## MadamRose

thank you mwaah how have you been?


----------



## mwaah

I'm good thanks. Every day I don't bleed I feel more hopeful about getting to 9 months, at the moment I'd be happy to get to the 7 week scan and then a private 10 week one as with the MMC the baby stopped growing at 8 1/2 weeks. Why cant we just see the + and enjoy the pregnancy??

xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah i know how you feel you are doing really well only 2 weeks to your scan :D and yes i know the feeling of a mmc that's the kind i had before my daughter baby died at 7 i started bleeding at 11 :cry: 

I think once you have had a loss you can never enjoy the first trimester. i am hating it more this time that with my dd


----------



## mwaah

I know we are all going through it and it sucks that we are but hopefully we'll all be in the second tri together.

Well you are getting closer to the day of your loss and hopefully you'll be able to relax a little. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I never got exact date, they just said 7 week old baby with no heartbeat. My scan on the 14th is at 7 weeks so i hoping seeing a heartbeat then will be a big weight off my mind, i think it always is when you get past "that" date. I feel even better once i reach 12 weeks as the chances decrease, but i never feel really better until i am getting movements properly

And i am positive we will all make it to the 2nd tri together. Will the nhs not give you a scan at about 9-10 weeks due to mmc date? if you explain at 7 week scan they may be able to get you in hunni, that's all i had to do x


----------



## mwaah

They are really tight down here and don't like expense, I'm surprised the Dr offered me one at 7 weeks. I'm sure the Dr that ordered my bloods wouldnt of let me in. I can ask though as they can only say yes or no. Also I dont want to book in with midwife until after 10 weeks as last time had all the bloods done filled out the forms and baby had already passed.
Oh not long for you then. Hope it doesn't drag too much for you xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Thank you no a week tomorrow, due to the scan today, they wanted at least a week, so they moved it back to original date i got when i was just in the 4th week of pregnancy. Yes ours are tight to but you are seeing them anyway, if you explain to the sonographer or nurse at your 7 week scan your fears that baby may get a heartbeat and it may stop you never know they may put you down for repeat scan. i really hope they do.


----------



## wang

Hi ladies,

what a miracle, after a m/c about 3 years ago, and trying for over 6 i have finally ended up pregnant again. 

I pray for all of us that these will stick, with very happy, and healthy pregnancy's.

I am due the 8th of September :).


----------



## ArmyWife1984

wow! :wohoo: congrats wang!! Hoping for a super super super sticky bean for you as well!


----------



## MadamRose

wang congratulations on your pregnancy.

Hope bean is a sticky one sticky dust :dust:


----------



## wang

Thanks ArmyWife and Mummytochloe!, Hope the same for you 2!


----------



## PinkEmily

Welcome Quail Becky and Wang. Congratulations on your bfps :D

How did the scan go ArmyWife? 

I slipped down the stairs today :doh: It was only the last 4 steps, i tried to soften the fall as much as i could with my arms. Ive had a few pulling type sensations since then so i've been trying to rest a bit but not had much luck as LO has been a monster. 

We have told MIL, FIL and BIL about the pregnancy now too. I just need to tell my dad and brothers. OH's family didn't seem too bothered :shrug:


----------



## mwaah

wang said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> what a miracle, after a m/c about 3 years ago, and trying for over 6 i have finally ended up pregnant again.
> 
> I pray for all of us that these will stick, with very happy, and healthy pregnancy's.
> 
> I am due the 8th of September :).

Thats fantastic for you, Congrats!! xxx



PinkEmily said:


> I slipped down the stairs today :doh: It was only the last 4 steps, i tried to soften the fall as much as i could with my arms. Ive had a few pulling type sensations since then so i've been trying to rest a bit but not had much luck as LO has been a monster.
> 
> We have told MIL, FIL and BIL about the pregnancy now too. I just need to tell my dad and brothers. OH's family didn't seem too bothered :shrug:

Yes being pregnant again with a LO is a lot different from the 1st time. Hope you manage to rest tonight.
They might as it gets closer xxxx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies 

Please can I join? I'm very cautiously pregnant 4th time round, due on 1st September after my second IVF cycle (FET). I've had 1 ectopic, 1 suspected ectopic and 1 miscarriage, all a year apart. I'm trying desperately hard to stay positive with this pregnancy but it's so difficult to get myself excited about it when it's so early on and I don't know what's happening. I've got no symptoms apart from sore boobs (but that could be due to the progesterone I'm taking) and I'm just really really nervous. 1st scan is next week Monday.

Weird to think I'm here again. Does anyone else feel a bit surreal, like they can't get excited but not sure what to think?

Carmen. x


----------



## mwaah

sorry for your losses MrsMoose and congrats on your BFP.

I know how exactly how you feel. I don't want to get my hopes up only to have my dreams shattered yet again. I'm just taking each day as it comes.

FX for a sticky bean for you and a H&H 9 months (or less if its twins ) xxxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks Pink! My scan went well. I was really happy when I saw the lil bean and a flickering HB. She said everything looked spot on.

Only thing that is bothering me a bit is the HB. Google has been making me worry! :dohh: HB was around 96-97
the normal from google around 6 wks is about 103-126.....
So I am just a tad shy, But I did measure exactly 6wks....So I'm sure in a day I would be over 100 since you gain about 3.3 beats per day. I'm Trying not to stress about it. The tech. said it seemed like it was right where i should be.

Next appt is my first prenatal Jan 28th at 9wks.

When is your first appt Pink?


----------



## wang

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Thanks Pink! My scan went well. I was really happy when I saw the lil bean and a flickering HB. She said everything looked spot on.
> 
> Only thing that is bothering me a bit is the HB. Google has been making me worry! :dohh: HB was around 96-97
> the normal from google around 6 wks is about 103-126.....
> So I am just a tad shy, But I did measure exactly 6wks....So I'm sure in a day I would be over 100 since you gain about 3.3 beats per day. I'm Trying not to stress about it. The tech. said it seemed like it was right where i should be.
> 
> Next appt is my first prenatal Jan 28th at 9wks.
> 
> When is your first appt Pink?

Great news, a heartbeat is a heartbeat! i am sure it will be fine, try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily sure the fall wont have done any halm. My dd keeps being a monkey and trying to climb all over my belly. 

MrsMoose sorry for your losses and welcome to the group sticky dust :dust: for you. Your scan is the same day as my next one :D 

ArmyWife1984 i was very close to 6 weeks and didn't even see a hb so i wouldn't worry. they are slower if they havent been going long which could be true with how early you are hunni x


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies how are you all doing?

good news on the scan Armywife. I'm sure it will be beating like mad next time.

Well the blooming postman delivered more tests!! I just had to pee on one and got a very fast 3+ on a digi. Thats me happy until my scan. xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah glad the 3+ showed nice and fast :D


----------



## PinkEmily

So happy for you ArmyWife!! My first appointment is on tuesday (15th) really looking forward to it. 

mwaah i did the same the other day! I had one last first responce test, the bfp came up straight away, even before the control line :-D


----------



## sara75

Hi ladies can I join you?? my due date is the 4th


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I've decided to bite the bullet and join you preggo beauties.

It seems like only the other day that I was here before )

History - I had my 1st DS in 2008, got pregnant in 2009 but after having a little brown discharge, went for a scan the day before christmas eve and baby had no heartbeat and was measuring 6 weeks, so new years eve went for a following up scan, baby still measuring 6 weeks no hb, so I had a D & C done the following week. Tried after my 1st cycle and voila pregnant! Had a reassurance scan done at 9 weeks, again baby measuring 6 with no HB, a week later measuring the same, they wanted me to wait to see if baby would come out naturally, 4 weeks later no movement, so I had another D & C.

We decided to wait ttc but after 1 cycle, I become pregnant again and had my 2nd DS.

I hope this one is a sticker.... I'm hoping to get an early scan I'm waiting to hear from my doctor which I'm hoping will be on monday.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

welcome chimpette :hugs: sending loads and loads of sticky your way!!


----------



## MadamRose

chimpette welcome sticky dust to you :dust:

I ended up being scanned today instead of monday, as had a bleed and a scan. But my baby had a heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## mwaah

Hi Sara and Chimpette, hope you are doing well.

Aww no MTC this is no fun for you. I bet you feel like you are living at the hospital.
Has the bleeding stopped? Was it red or brown?? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah it was brown, so i am guessing its the hematoma seeing as i was told the size had reduced again, but i wasn't told this for sure. And yes i do feel like it live at the hospital.

I also don't think it has sunk in that bubs has a beating heart right now while it's in my uterus. i think it will take a while to feel real. 

And :wave: sara only just seen your post


----------



## mwaah

Wow so fab to see a heartbeat. Still 10 days at least for me. I'm so sad I put the same amount of pre natals out so its easier to countdown lol

I'm glad it was brown, a little bit reassuring for you. When are you having another?? xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

mummy: thats good you got to see a hb!!!! its soooo reassuring! I wish i had my own personal cam scan!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, do you mind if I join you?

I am 41!!!!! I have DS 11 DD 8 and DS 2.

I had MMC in July 09 at 8 weeks and my little rainbow was born May 2010.

A year ago today my Little One was born sleeping at 13 weeks and in September i had another MMC at 9 weeks!

I am now very cautiously PG again with a due date of 17th September 2013.

I have had lots of tests, including uNK killer test, which have all come back negative. Although I did have short LP, so I am now taking Progesterone supplements twice daily and have an early scan booked for 1st Feb.

I am extremely nervous, but really trying to think positive and hope that i will have another rainbow baby.


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah now they have ween a heartbeat my next scan wont be until my 12 week one

I want my own person cam too ArmyWife1984

dancareoi welcome to the group sorry for your losses, congratulations on your pregnancy and sticky dust for you :dust:


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> mwaah now they have ween a heartbeat my next scan wont be until my 12 week one
> 
> I want my own person cam too ArmyWife1984
> 
> dancareoi welcome to the group sorry for your losses, congratulations on your pregnancy and sticky dust for you :dust:

Hi, sticky dust to you too, thanks very much.

My scan is at Heartlands Hospital on 1st Feb in the specialist miscarriage clinic there, if all is godd they will scan me every 2 weeks to ensure everything is ok.

If everything is ok at that scan, I am being out an a drug callede Clexane, I think it is something to do with clotting, but not sure. It will have to be injected into my stomach daily.

I also get gestational diabetes, so in a couple of weeks time, will be at the hosptial for that so i can start checking my bloods 4 times a day!!

i don`t care what i have to stick in me as long as i get my rainblow!!!

Sticky dust to everyone.


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi hope everything goes well with your scan, it is nice to know they will keep a careful eye on you through out the pregnancy


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi hope everything goes well with your scan, it is nice to know they will keep a careful eye on you through out the pregnancy

It is good to know i am getting good care, but on the other hand, I hate going for a scan, sitting there waiting, I think it is the worse thing ever. in a way i don`t want to have one, just be in blissful ignorance until the 12 weeks scan, but on the other hand, I need to know everything is ok.


----------



## tekkitten

Can I join? :)

I had a blighted ovum m/c in August, and just got my bfp about a week ago. I think I am due around Sept 18 :) 

I am also going for a reassurance/viability scan Feb 1st... seems so far away :/


----------



## dancareoi

tekkitten said:


> Can I join? :)
> 
> I had a blighted ovum m/c in August, and just got my bfp about a week ago. I think I am due around Sept 18 :)
> 
> I am also going for a reassurance/viability scan Feb 1st... seems so far away :/

hi, i have just joined this one myself, we are about the same way along and both have a scan 1st feb!! (i had 2 losses last year at 13 weeks and 9 weeks)

i am counting down the days to my scan!


----------



## agreeksmom

I'm trying to keep relaxed trying to not pick up my toddler unless I have to I take him to dsyareand in the morning he doesn't wasn't to walk so I have to carry him.......I may have to get an umbrella stroller so I CAn fold it up on the bus I have symptoms so I don't feel like I need a scan but then it the worriness inside me saying do it I think I can't wait till march to find out (12weeks)


----------



## tekkitten

dancareoi said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? :)
> 
> I had a blighted ovum m/c in August, and just got my bfp about a week ago. I think I am due around Sept 18 :)
> 
> I am also going for a reassurance/viability scan Feb 1st... seems so far away :/
> 
> hi, i have just joined this one myself, we are about the same way along and both have a scan 1st feb!! (i had 2 losses last year at 13 weeks and 9 weeks)
> 
> i am counting down the days to my scan!Click to expand...

Oh wow ! 

This site, is awesome, as there is always someone that is the same as yourself!

I'm sorry for your losses, and congrats on your bfp! I hope this is the sticky one for both of us :) keep in touch and let me know how your scan goes! Are you as nervous and impatient as I am?


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, I am extremely nervous about the scan and I am counting down the days and praying all is good this time.
I have poas a couple of times now to check on things!
First BFP last sunday said 1-2 weeks, did another yesterday which said 2-3, so levels are going up!
Is this your first?


----------



## agreeksmom

Lol so got so worried/bored I peed in another stick and guess what.......I'm still preggo hehe


----------



## tekkitten

This is my first "baby" yes. I had the 1 loss, and that is the only other pregnancy I have had besides this one :)

Lol, we tested on the same day too! And I keep poas as well, just to make sure its getting darker. And it is! I did another cb digi Thursday and got 2-3, so I am going to wait till wed or thurs this week, and do another, and hope for a 3+ :) Then I will probably have to stop testing. I've tested every day with cheapies since getting the bfp, how sad is that?


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I should be getting a call today from my doctors saying whether I'm allowed a reassurance scan or not, I sure hope it's good news. I'm going out of mind worrying about things. I think I'm worse at the moment because I've just hit 6 weeks which is what both the babies I lost to MMC were measuring when I went for my scans.

People keep telling me to relax but I find it so hard to not think about it, I can't be the only one surely..??!! LOL

Please be sticky


----------



## dancareoi

Agreeksmom - that's a good feeling when it still says your pg isn't it?

Chimpette - I know exactly how you feel, you need that scan to help you relax - if the NHs don't offer one, is there anywhere local you could go private? When does your local hosp start doing tests? I have been lucky in a way, because after my late mmc at 13 weeks (went for a check up at 17 weeks, after healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks, to find baby had died 13-14 weeks) my doc refered me to a specialist miscarriage clinic under a professor Quemby who is one of the country's leading mc specialists, so I am in good hands. When I was pg again in sept last year I had scan at 7 weeks and saw HB, went back at 9 weeks and baby had died the day before.
They have now tested me for uNK killer cells, which is a big cause of early MMc, but this was negative. So they have now out me on progesterone supplements twice a day as I had short LP.

Tekkitten - I don't think I will POAS on proper pg test anymore, because I have run out!

I have actually been POAS using an opk , and the second line goes dark immediately. 

I am now on my 7th pregnancy, with 3 children already. At the ripe of old age of 41 I am hoping now for number 4!

I think I OV on Christmas Day !


----------



## Chimpette

Chimpette - I know exactly how you feel, you need that scan to help you relax - if the NHs don't offer one, is there anywhere local you could go private? When does your local hosp start doing tests? I have been lucky in a way, because after my late mmc at 13 weeks (went for a check up at 17 weeks, after healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks, to find baby had died 13-14 weeks) my doc refered me to a specialist miscarriage clinic under a professor Quemby who is one of the country's leading mc specialists, so I am in good hands. When I was pg again in sept last year I had scan at 7 weeks and saw HB, went back at 9 weeks and baby had died the day before.
They have now tested me for uNK killer cells, which is a big cause of early MMc, but this was negative. So they have now out me on progesterone supplements twice a day as I had short LP.[/QUOTE]

Hi Dancareoi,

It's true just for peace of mind I think it helps. I told my hubby that if we don't get one then he's going to have to fork out £90 for me to have one. :thumbup:

I'm sorry for what you went through, it must have been heartbreaking to see the 12 week scan perfect and then to suddenly have that taken away... it was bad enough for me going for the 12 week scan and finding out :cry:

I started taking baby aspirin after my 2nd MMC, and whether that helped or not, I managed to have my 2nd DS, I've started taken it again this time in the hopes that it might have alittle magic still..

Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## babydevil1989

Fingers crossed chimpette! 

Iv got my next scan on 31st jan so il be 8-9 weeks so scared - didnt see a heartbeat last week (i was 5-6weeks ticker is wrong) so hoping to see it in 2.5 weeks! OH is coming with me and if all is ok we will be telling our parents after that scan.

Im slightly reassured by my nausea which seems to be getting worse by the day!! :sick:


----------



## mwaah

Hi to all the new ladies.
Had a busy weekend with my parents coming to stay so just popped on to see how you are all doing?
I'm having an early scan next week. Besides the absence of my period and a million positive pregnancy tests i don't feel pregnant whatsoever!! I hope all is ok.

xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi mwaah and new ladies :wave: Not feeling pregnant much over here either :shrug:
Just seem to be hungry constantly.....Even after eating a full meal, Im ready for round 2 lol. 
DH ordered a big double cheeseburger and fries, i ordered one too, and after we both finished, he was stuffed, and i was ready for seconds! lol. :haha:

Next appt: jan 28th- first official prenatal appt

Pink- Let us know how your appt goes! :)


----------



## Chimpette

Got a call from doc got a scan for weds but I'm so scared ill only be 6 weeks 3 days by then, will I see a heartbeat? As that's the whole reason I want one...

What do you ladies think?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

with ds i saw it at exactly 6, and with this pregnancy i saw it at exactly 6.

So Id say your chances are really good. :thumbup: But try not to stress if its not there. Ive read online from other women who didnt see it at 6 but did later on.


----------



## dancareoi

hi all, chimp glad you got scan, you may see HB, but i am not too sure. my scan is booked for 1st feb and i should be 7 weeks and 3 days then, HB can def be detected then, but they didn`t want to do much earlier in case, so see what happens, but let us know how you get on.

strange as it sounds in my last PG i was desperate for MS to start and it didn`t until about 7-8 weeks and then wasn`t very much, but i was taking vitamin B6 which apparently helps keep MS at bay,

I will be 5 weeks tomorrow so a little early yet for too many symptoms. i am feeling tired, but then i am waking in night to go to the toilet, which i don`t usually do. i have been going to bed about 1/2 hour earlier than ususal, but i was awake for hour in night, but then slept until 7.00 this morning, which is late for me.

Also a little gassy as well!! 

mwaah hope your scan goes well next week, keep us informed.
baby - MS is a good sign.


----------



## mwaah

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi mwaah and new ladies :wave: Not feeling pregnant much over here either :shrug:
> Just seem to be hungry constantly.....Even after eating a full meal, Im ready for round 2 lol.
> DH ordered a big double cheeseburger and fries, i ordered one too, and after we both finished, he was stuffed, and i was ready for seconds! lol. :haha:
> 
> Next appt: jan 28th- first official prenatal appt
> 
> Pink- Let us know how your appt goes! :)

Hehehe well if thats a symptom I'm constantly hungry too!! oh your 1st appointment. It will make it all seem real. I'm not booking in with the midwife until at least 10 weeks, I'm too scared.



Chimpette said:


> Got a call from doc got a scan for weds but I'm so scared ill only be 6 weeks 3 days by then, will I see a heartbeat? As that's the whole reason I want one...
> 
> What do you ladies think?

I'm sure you will but my DR said she wouldnt send me for a scan until 7 weeks incase it was to early and I didnt see one and worry more. Good luck xx



dancareoi said:


> hi all, chimp glad you got scan, you may see HB, but i am not too sure. my scan is booked for 1st feb and i should be 7 weeks and 3 days then, HB can def be detected then, but they didn`t want to do much earlier in case, so see what happens, but let us know how you get on.
> 
> strange as it sounds in my last PG i was desperate for MS to start and it didn`t until about 7-8 weeks and then wasn`t very much, but i was taking vitamin B6 which apparently helps keep MS at bay,
> 
> I will be 5 weeks tomorrow so a little early yet for too many symptoms. i am feeling tired, but then i am waking in night to go to the toilet, which i don`t usually do. i have been going to bed about 1/2 hour earlier than ususal, but i was awake for hour in night, but then slept until 7.00 this morning, which is late for me.
> 
> Also a little gassy as well!!
> 
> mwaah hope your scan goes well next week, keep us informed.
> baby - MS is a good sign.

Going to the toilet lots is a very good sign, unfortunately I have the worlds biggest bladder.
Thank you, I'm sure I will be back with news, good or bad xxx


----------



## SnLeigh

Chimpette, I had a scan last weekend at 6 weeks 1 day and they saw a heartbeat of 109 beats per minute. It took my breath away with the excitment and happiness, best feeling ever. Good luck to you, I am sure you will be just fine x


----------



## Chimpette

Thanks for the reassurance.

I spoke to the lady from EPU who looked after my last pregnancy and she has agreed to look after me again, so I've cancelled the scan for tomorrow and I'm having one next friday instead. Now I just need the next 10 days to go superquick please big man in the sky!


----------



## dancareoi

Well I am worrying today!

When I lost my LO in jan 12 I had about 3 migraines with aura in a week, around the time baby died. Just before I had MMc In sept, I had a very bad headache a couple of days before.
Today I have had a migraine with aura. The last one I had was dec 11.

When I sat down and starting thinking about it, I have got myself all worried that the migraines caused the MC, so I am really worried now about my scan in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Zebra2023

May I join please? I am 6 weeks 4 days today after 4 miscarriages.

Congratulations to everyone :dust: x


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> May I join please? I am 6 weeks 4 days today after 4 miscarriages.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone :dust: x

Welcome. Sending lots of sticky bean dust your way.


----------



## Des258

had a miscarriage about a year and a half ago and it killed me but now here i am with bfp last tuesday and im due september 16! still skeptical and afraid to get too excited until i see that first us tho.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

its so nice having other ladies to talk to who understand the stress and worry.

Found out i had a yeast infection today at the doctors. i'm nervous to take the prescription...just want bubs to be alright....I cant wait to be in 2nd tri. I think i will be a lot less stressed.


----------



## dancareoi

Des258 - welcome.

We all know the worry and apprehension we are all feeling and it is only natural after what we have been through.

I am going to my weekly acupuncture session shortly, I will mention to him my concern about the headaches and see if he has any thoughts.

Roll on 2 weeks Friday, I am so worried now about my scan.


----------



## Greener Grass

Hi please can i join? i got my BFP two nights ago after suspecting i was pregnant for a few days. i think im due around the 19th of september. Although i have PCOS and my cycles are completely irregular. My last cycle was 24 days which is amazing for me and i'm only cd35 now so i must've ov'd quite early.

We have been ttc for 34 months now, we got pregnant after 27 and were over the moon but unfortunatly lost our little bean :( started bleeding brown, had a scan and they couldn't see baby, could see something but wasn't how it should be, i began heavily bleeding the same day. So it has taken 6 months to get pregnant again. I am beyond terrified. I done a digi yesterday and got 2-3. this is good and bad. with my mc i got 5 2-3s on digis and never got past that point so i am terrified until i get a 3+. 

i have a dr's app booked next wednesday and am also gonna ask for a early scan. im hoping my dr will do blood tests so i can see everything is progressing how it should. i had one last time to confirm i was pregnant but would obviously like 2 this time.

had a little bit of blood in my pants last night and i thought it was all over, no more since. i can't even describe how terrified i am. i feel as if the fear has taken over the happiness and joy of finally being pregnant and i resent that

feeling alot more pregnant this time than last which i'm praying is a positive. although i am also feeling even worse if my boobs aren't as sore etc.

have read the whole thread and feel like i know you all already

hope to be chatting to you ladies for the next 8 or so months. if i disappear i guess you know why :(

very sticky baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> Hi please can i join? i got my BFP two nights ago after suspecting i was pregnant for a few days. i think im due around the 19th of september. Although i have PCOS and my cycles are completely irregular. My last cycle was 24 days which is amazing for me and i'm only cd35 now so i must've ov'd quite early.
> 
> We have been ttc for 34 months now, we got pregnant after 27 and were over the moon but unfortunatly lost our little bean :( started bleeding brown, had a scan and they couldn't see baby, could see something but wasn't how it should be, i began heavily bleeding the same day. So it has taken 6 months to get pregnant again. I am beyond terrified. I done a digi yesterday and got 2-3. this is good and bad. with my mc i got 5 2-3s on digis and never got past that point so i am terrified until i get a 3+.
> 
> i have a dr's app booked next wednesday and am also gonna ask for a early scan. im hoping my dr will do blood tests so i can see everything is progressing how it should. i had one last time to confirm i was pregnant but would obviously like 2 this time.
> 
> had a little bit of blood in my pants last night and i thought it was all over, no more since. i can't even describe how terrified i am. i feel as if the fear has taken over the happiness and joy of finally being pregnant and i resent that
> 
> feeling alot more pregnant this time than last which i'm praying is a positive. although i am also feeling even worse if my boobs aren't as sore etc.
> 
> have read the whole thread and feel like i know you all already
> 
> hope to be chatting to you ladies for the next 8 or so months. if i disappear i guess you know why :(
> 
> very sticky baby dust to everyone xxx

Hi, sending lots of sticky dust you way too.

This is the third time. Have been in this situation.

Back in July 09 I lost one then got pg again sept 09, constant worry until my little rainbow was born in may 10.

When I was pg in sept after my loss last jan, I was in a constant state, I kept checking all the time to make sure there was no blood and feeling really uptight when I went to the toilet.

This time, I am worried, especially after the migraine, but I don't feel as wound up as last time. That may be down to the acupuncture, I don't know.

The acupuncturist was working on my gall/ bladder and stomach following my migraine and the side the pain was on! Hoping this will do the trick and all will be well this time.

Being pregnant after loos is the scariest thing in the world, the joy of being pregnant and looking forward to a new life is filled with with worry and fear.

Sticky dust to all of us.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Greener - I'm glad you found us, and hope we can all go through the worries and happiness (which is going to happen for us all..!) together.

Dancareoi - I'm sorry your having mirgraines, and I hope this doesnt' mean what you think it does, although i'm sure it won't. I always associate seeing 1 magpie with my miscarriages and ever since I found out I'm pregnant all I see is 1... bloody things.. However I'm doing my best to ignore them, and hopefully we'll see nutties HB next friday. Have you got an early scan booked?

Sending out sticky vibes to everyone!


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Greener - I'm glad you found us, and hope we can all go through the worries and happiness (which is going to happen for us all..!) together.
> 
> Dancareoi - I'm sorry your having mirgraines, and I hope this doesnt' mean what you think it does, although i'm sure it won't. I always associate seeing 1 magpie with my miscarriages and ever since I found out I'm pregnant all I see is 1... bloody things.. However I'm doing my best to ignore them, and hopefully we'll see nutties HB next friday. Have you got an early scan booked?
> 
> Sending out sticky vibes to everyone!

I thought it was just me and the magpies, everywhere I go there I just 1 magpie and every time I see one I start saying the rhyme, it drives me crazy.

I saw one fly over a roof yesterday then a couple of seconds behind another, so I called that 2!

A bit later I saw 4 in a tree together, very rare because as you say there is always just one of the horrible little wotsits!

I have scan books for 1st feb, a week after yours!

Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## mwaah

welcome all the new ladies. Congrats.

I think we are all feeling the same. I don't feel pregnant. I can't even think i am pregnant until i have my scan next week. I'm so worried and only you ladies understand what its like not to feel overjoyed when you see that BFP.
I want the second tri to hurry up too xxx


----------



## tekkitten

I'm very worried bc my bbs are not as sore :( I know it flyctuates and your body gets used to it, but until I get my scan (still 2+ weeks away) I won't feel safe :(

I had a dream I had a baby bump, so I hope it's a good sign <3 going to take a cb digi today and hope it's a 3+. Might be a day it two too early, but I am impatient. If its still 2-3 I will have to wait till next week to do another, as I am waiting for more in the mail.


----------



## Chimpette

dancareoi said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Greener - I'm glad you found us, and hope we can all go through the worries and happiness (which is going to happen for us all..!) together.
> 
> Dancareoi - I'm sorry your having mirgraines, and I hope this doesnt' mean what you think it does, although i'm sure it won't. I always associate seeing 1 magpie with my miscarriages and ever since I found out I'm pregnant all I see is 1... bloody things.. However I'm doing my best to ignore them, and hopefully we'll see nutties HB next friday. Have you got an early scan booked?
> 
> Sending out sticky vibes to everyone!
> 
> I thought it was just me and the magpies, everywhere I go there I just 1 magpie and every time I see one I start saying the rhyme, it drives me crazy.
> 
> I saw one fly over a roof yesterday then a couple of seconds behind another, so I called that 2!
> 
> A bit later I saw 4 in a tree together, very rare because as you say there is always just one of the horrible little wotsits!
> 
> I have scan books for 1st feb, a week after yours!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all!Click to expand...

LOL that is so funny because I do exactly the same thing. If I see one and then keep driving if I see another one say within 5 mins, I call that 2.. haha

ooo 4 for a boy, I'm the same I can't stop with the rhyme... And I always salute the one thinking it might not mean bad luck if I do.. crazy strange lady I'm sure people must be thinking lol

Excellent news for the scan in a few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

tekkitten said:


> I'm very worried bc my bbs are not as sore :( I know it flyctuates and your body gets used to it, but until I get my scan (still 2+ weeks away) I won't feel safe :(
> 
> I had a dream I had a baby bump, so I hope it's a good sign <3 going to take a cb digi today and hope it's a 3+. Might be a day it two too early, but I am impatient. If its still 2-3 I will have to wait till next week to do another, as I am waiting for more in the mail.

I think we all imagine things that are/aren't there, that's what PAL does to you. I won't be able to stop worrying until well into second tri. A first loss occurred after healthy 3 month scan and second loss after good scan at 7 weeks, but nothing at 9 weeks, so I have sooooo far yet to go.

I feel I want to do another digi and hope for 3+ but I don't have any. All I have is OPK tests so have been and those as I got a positive on that when iGot m BFP.

Just did one after only 1 hour as I can't keep my wee in any longer than that now, I suppose that is a good sign.

Anyway, did the opk and the test line appeared before the control line, before I as even finished counting to 15 so I'm thinking that's good, the test line is soooo much darker than the control line, never even seen it that dark when getting a positive for opk!

How is everyone else?


----------



## tekkitten

Yey! Got a 3+, so hopefully everything is ok <3


----------



## tekkitten

dancareoi said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I'm very worried bc my bbs are not as sore :( I know it flyctuates and your body gets used to it, but until I get my scan (still 2+ weeks away) I won't feel safe :(
> 
> I had a dream I had a baby bump, so I hope it's a good sign <3 going to take a cb digi today and hope it's a 3+. Might be a day it two too early, but I am impatient. If its still 2-3 I will have to wait till next week to do another, as I am waiting for more in the mail.
> 
> I think we all imagine things that are/aren't there, that's what PAL does to you. I won't be able to stop worrying until well into second tri. A first loss occurred after healthy 3 month scan and second loss after good scan at 7 weeks, but nothing at 9 weeks, so I have sooooo far yet to go.
> 
> I feel I want to do another digi and hope for 3+ but I don't have any. All I have is OPK tests so have been and those as I got a positive on that when iGot m BFP.
> 
> Just did one after only 1 hour as I can't keep my wee in any longer than that now, I suppose that is a good sign.
> 
> Anyway, did the opk and the test line appeared before the control line, before I as even finished counting to 15 so I'm thinking that's good, the test line is soooo much darker than the control line, never even seen it that dark when getting a positive for opk!
> 
> How is everyone else?Click to expand...

I think that is a great thing! 

I have no idea when my first loss technically occurred, as it was a blighted ovum :( I am not sure how big the sac measured, but I lost it at 13 weeks. Feb first cant come soon enough


----------



## dancareoi

tekkitten said:


> Yey! Got a 3+, so hopefully everything is ok <3

That's good, at least you know your levels ar rising!

Time usually goes so quick, but the next 2 weeks will be the slowest ever.


----------



## Greener Grass

thats fab news about the 3+, i am so envious, i am dying to test again but i know if i get another 2-3 it'll only upset me. i'm sure i must be either already five weeks or very close to 5 weeks. i have read online today alot of people never got past 2-3 then went on to have healthy babies though so trying not to worry too much. there was one lady who said she never got past 1-2 and she was pregnant with twins!

Does anyone think they could be pregnant with twins? we have no history of twins but would love to have them, its a double blessing!

i am constantly squeezing my own boobs to feel how sore they are. how much of a weirdo am i. they are definetly feeling less sore than they were but still are sore which i'm clutching to as a positive. i also felt very squeasy all morning this morning and couldn't eat my cereal. i'm hoping this is morning sickness, i felt pretty awful which was pants but also very good if you know what i mean. i want the super sore boobs the morning sickness the lot because at least they will then reassure me i am pregnant

how is everyones OH's finding being pregnant after a loss? my husband is very much not getting excited until we know our baby will make it. last time he got quite excited and i think it upset him alot when our baby died (not that he showed it) so this time its almost as if we're both too scared to believe its real.

we have a four year old who begs everyday for a brother AND a sister, today he was looking longingly at a baby in a buggy and saying mummy i wish we had a baby. i'm desperate to tell him but again won't until i know everything is ok, I told him last time and he was overjoyed but the conversation that our baby had gone to heaven was heartbreaking. last time i told quite a few people but this time i've only told my closest friend. are other people finding they are more catious over who they tell?


----------



## Chimpette

I got a 3+ on a digital Friday just gone otowas lovely to see I have to admit.

My hubby isn't getting excited and doesn't even really want to talk about it until we have the scan. It's just his way of dealing with things.

As soon as I got my BFP I started taking baby aspirin, not sure if it helped last time, but no-one can tell me it didn't either and it doesn't hurt to take it.


----------



## Greener Grass

Thank you for saying that I have just done some research and decided to take it too. I already had some in the cupboard as I took it for a whole while ttc as I'd heard stories of it helping. Would give my right arm to ensure this baby lives


----------



## dancareoi

Hi,

After having 3 losses in total, with one at 13 weeks, i can not even think about it at the moment.

I would love to just curl up and sleep and wake up at 16 weeks with everything ticking along nicely.

The asprin is an interesting one, as i too have read a lot about this. 

I am currently under a Professor Quemby, one of the countries leading specialists in miscarriage and have seen her twice and spoken to her on the phone and the midwife nurse that helps her. They seemed to think that the asprin didn`t really help.

Although my doctor at one point did say there would be no harm taking it, but a low doseage.

Anyway, i had a uNK killer cell test done in november and the results came back negative. Professor Quemby sent me a letter advising progesterone supplements twice a day and once viable pregnancy has been confirmed via scan then they want me to take Clexane (injected into stomach) i think this is some sorting of clotting thing, but she has specifically told me not to take asprin! (perhaps the clexane is a similar thing thats why they are saying no to asprin.)

I will leave myself in their hands.

I have great aunts who were twins. Even though I have 3 children already i think twins would be great!

Saw my acupuncturist yesterday and mentioned the migraine and he did his thing he does with his rings of coloured metal and decided that it is due to my gall bladder and stomach excess! Not really sure what he means, but he stuck a few needles in my foot and has put magnets on my finger and foot and has told me I shouldn`t now get any more migraines!

He also put two in my head, which he does every week to help with emotions and stuck one in my knee to help with blood flow!

Hoping that he works magic and everything will be fine!


----------



## dancareoi

Just gave myself a right old scare!

Did a boots test and line came up dark straight away, no waiting for 3 minutes to read. Then did a clear blue digi, but had only held wee for an hour and had 4 cups of tea throughout the morning. 

The pregnant came up quite quickly and then took ages for indicator which came up at 2-3 when it should be 3+ so I got a bit worried. 

Thought I had bought a 2 pack but only one was digi the other was normal.

Went out to the shop again and this time bought a proper 2 digi pack. No drinks since and only waited now 1 hour 15 mins and thought I would see what happened.

Did the clearblue normal first and the plus line appeared immediately, before the wee had even had chance to go over to the control line! Then did a digi again and within in the space of 30 secs the pregnant and 3+ appeared at the same time!

Phew, what a relief. Why do we do this to ourselves?







Above are for my records really. 4 week bump 5 weeks bump and todays tests!!


----------



## Chimpette

That's great pic's Dancareoi, 3+ I'm loving it!

I felt sick all afternoon, which i'm hoping was some symptoms kicking in.... I also gone from having the poop's (sorry tmi) and then i'm constipated.. what's that about..??

8 more sleeps.....


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> That's great pic's Dancareoi, 3+ I'm loving it!
> 
> I felt sick all afternoon, which i'm hoping was some symptoms kicking in.... I also gone from having the poop's (sorry tmi) and then i'm constipated.. what's that about..??
> 
> 8 more sleeps.....

Same as me, I have pooping at least once or twice a day. I had diarrhoea yesterday and now nothing at all today!

Hopefully sickness is a good sign.

15 more sleeps!


----------



## Greener Grass

Stupidly done another digi tonight and got 2-3 :( really wish I hadn't


----------



## mwaah

Greener Grass said:


> Stupidly done another digi tonight and got 2-3 :( really wish I hadn't

oh no please stop!! mine kept going from 2-3 to 3+ and back down again. They are are staying at 3+ plus now and I'm not testing anymore as I end up in tears until the next time I test.

About 5 sleeps for me as dont get a date until I see the GP on Monday xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Greener Grass said:


> Stupidly done another digi tonight and got 2-3 :( really wish I hadn't

Hi Greener,

Please don't worry your ticker says 5 weeks today so it literally could just be 1 hcg difference. I didn't test for my 3+ until I was 5 weeks 5 days for the sole reason that I wanted to make sure I got a 3+.

Easier said than done but please if your gonna do another one wait a couple of days I bet that 3+ will pop right up for you xx


----------



## dancareoi

Greener - you are only just 5 weeks today so 2-3 would still be ok. It all depends on how concentrated your wee is.
The first one I did today wasn't very concentrated and I got 2-3, did another 1 1/2 hours later making sure no drinking between times and the 3+ came straight up.
When you read packaging they say 92% accurate if used with FMU. 
I know its so much easier said than done, but try not to worry. You might need to leave it a couple of days just to be sure, if you can't wait try FMU.
Although this for me would be a problem now as I am up once every night now between 3.30 and 4 for a wee, always used to sleep through!


----------



## Zebra2023

Please don't worry about your digital test result, they are a little temperamental, your HCG can make a slight difference too if you conceived later than usual. You will be fine Greenergrass and mwaah :thumbup:

Thank you to all that welcomed me, hope everyone is doing well.

I had another scan today, I have been pushed back to 6 weeks 1 day. We saw our bean and its heart beat. Such an amazing feeling. I forgot to ask for a scan photo as I was too busy staring at the screen, she quickly got one from using the scan on my tummy so it isn't as clear but the internal scan was wonderful, so clear, shame I didn't say anything earlier. Silly me! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Baby bean.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mwaah

Zebra, thats fab you got to see your bean again and a heartbeat :) hope you feel a little more reassured. When is your next scan?? xx


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Zebra, thats fab you got to see your bean again and a heartbeat :) hope you feel a little more reassured. When is your next scan?? xx

Thank you mwaah :thumbup: I feel a lot more reassured now, woohoo :flower: My next scan is next Thursday at 4:30pm :happydance: xx


----------



## mwaah

Thats great, you should see a big difference. I hope I have had my early scan by thursday xxx


----------



## Greener Grass

Thank you ladies xxx problem is I'm not sure when exactly I ov'd. Had sex Xmas eve but I guess I could've ov'd anytime that week. I think I'm going to try (no promises) to not buy any more digis as I just can't take another 2-3!! My pee wasn't very concentrated though :( I shouldn't have taken it! 

Your scan pic is fab. You must feel so much better to see that little heart fluttering away

Hugs to everyone and sticky vibes to all those beans out there xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Thats great, you should see a big difference. I hope I have had my early scan by thursday xxx

Eeeep I can't believe how much it grows. Saw a huge difference from last week to this, amazing. Fingers crossed you do, let us know :dust: :flower: xx



Greener Grass said:


> Thank you ladies xxx problem is I'm not sure when exactly I ov'd. Had sex Xmas eve but I guess I could've ov'd anytime that week. I think I'm going to try (no promises) to not buy any more digis as I just can't take another 2-3!! My pee wasn't very concentrated though :( I shouldn't have taken it!
> 
> Your scan pic is fab. You must feel so much better to see that little heart fluttering away
> 
> Hugs to everyone and sticky vibes to all those beans out there xxx

It is hard not to POAS I was the same, once I got my 3+ I swore I would not take anymore as it can fluctuate and ends up worrying us. I have stood by it, easier said than done though. Give it another week or a few days and you will see a difference :thumbup: :hugs:

Thank you :flower: I feel loads better, such a relief :cloud9: xx


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra glad your scan went well.

Greener - unless you know exactly when you OV you could be a day or 2 out, hence the 2-3.
I assume you are taking your dates from your LMP, so you are basing your dates on a 28 day cycle, but in reality not many people would OV exactly 14 days after LMP, I didn't OV until day 21. One of the moms at school is PG, she went for a scan at 12 weeks, but she was only measuring 10 weeks, which means she probably OV about day 28. Unless you were using OPk and temp you won't know when it happened, so don't worry.

I have a digi left, but I am not going to use it because I think it will be too mUch of a worry if goes back. Scan 2 weeks today so I will wait for that now.

How is the snow everywhere.. It is snowing here, but the roads are clear so Solihull schools are open. My DH takes kids to school so I don't have to go out. My youngest is watching an ice age DVD. Might take him for a walk in the snow later!

Edit - now snowing heavier, roads not so good, expect we will get a text from school at some point saying they are closing!

Further edit! Kids can be collected from school at 12 noon onwards. DH will get them, so I don't have t g out!


----------



## Greener Grass

My cycles are extremely irregular and I can have cycles that last anywhere up to 130 days!!! I've ov'd before on cd99! My last cycle was 24 days so this cycle is anyone's guess. Could've been 24 could've been 30 but I think we only had sex on Xmas eve so unless its a super sperm and lasted up to a week I think I should be 5 weeks by now. I do hope I ov'd a few days later as it would improve my chances of it being a girl and I would love a girl to complete my family

Lots of snow here. I'm hibernating till it goes away. I'm so scared I'll fall and lose the baby. Paranoid about everything which could have a possible effect :(


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> My cycles are extremely irregular and I can have cycles that last anywhere up to 130 days!!! I've ov'd before on cd99! My last cycle was 24 days so this cycle is anyone's guess. Could've been 24 could've been 30 but I think we only had sex on Xmas eve so unless its a super sperm and lasted up to a week I think I should be 5 weeks by now. I do hope I ov'd a few days later as it would improve my chances of it being a girl and I would love a girl to complete my family
> 
> Lots of snow here. I'm hibernating till it goes away. I'm so scared I'll fall and lose the baby. Paranoid about everything which could have a possible effect :(

On average sperm can survive 3-5 days so you could have OV 27th dec, which would only put you at 5 weeks. Or if you OV 31st, outside chance of this, then you would be less than 5 weeks.
To be on safe side, if you left it until this time next week, think yo would get the result to wanted.


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 congratulations on the scan sorry it's late

Greener Grass :hugs: falls shouldn't hurt the baby they are well cushioned. 

I having a bad day today, sickness isnt too bad. But i am so tired as dh was in and out of bed last night so that kept me up. and woke up with a really chesty cough this morning 

I think everyone is on the front page now, let me know if not.


----------



## tekkitten

Hi ladies :)

Less than 2 weeks till scan! I am utterly exhausted today. Laying in bed dozing and playing with the iPhone ;) and doing laundry in the most lazy way possible.

I told my bf about the pregnancy, and she didn't seem that excited :( kind of a bummer. Anyone else get reactions that were less so than they expected?


----------



## mwaah

Hi everyone,

I feel you with the tiredness, I could sleep for Britain if my toddler would let me lol

The snow is fab!!! Only because I dont need to go anywhere in the car and Asda delivered a months worth of shopping so its all good here.

Should get my scan date on Monday morning. I'm hoping its on or after Tuesday as not sure if I am 7 weeks ( going by LMP) or 7+2 days ( going by ovulation day) and I really want to see what I should see at 7 weeks and not worry more.

I told my mum and her reaction was..."we'll see". I think because of the losses which she never counted as real pregnancies this pregnancy is the same to her. I have no idea when we'll see turns into congrats!!! grrrr

How is everyone doing?? any symptoms guys?? I still have zero, besides being tired but that could be because I am tired as not sleeping to well with thinking about lots of stuff. xxxx


----------



## tekkitten

That sucks :S my mom is stoked, but I'm trying to prep her for the worst. She told literally everyone about my last pregnancy, and in the store today someone asked if I had left the baby at home :( it's so lame that people are still talking to me about it. Between loch and my mom the whole town knew, even though I told them to keep it to themselves. I think they have learned their lesson, hopefully.

My only symptoms are being tired and sore boobs. They fluctuate, some days they are sooo sore and others more manageable. I am more hungry too :) what about everyone else ?


----------



## dancareoi

i have told my sister, my mom and my friend. They have reacted the same as me and DH, pleased that i am PG again, but not getting excited about it just yet.

Symptoms - not a lot - 5 weeks and 5 days today.

Tired all the time - I am going to bed slightly earlier than ususal, and sleeping slightly later, but still waking up tired. Also waking in night for a wee.

I am certainly going for a wee more often.

Sorry if TMI!! Bowel movements!!! usually regular every morning just once a day, but things are a little different now. Sometimes i am going twice a day, then the other day I had dhiarrea (spelling?) the following day then i didn`t go at all. the day after that it was about 9.30am(FRI) yesterday was about 3.30pm. Woke up today feeling `bunged up` had a very slight movement when i got up.
Sorry if i have given too much detail, but things are certainly different here.

i also have a really stuffy nose. not a cold, but a constant stuffed up nose.

I am hoping these are all good signs!


----------



## Cracker

Hi ladies - hope you are happy for me to come and join!

Just got my BFP after a loss last feb at 16 weeks and a further early miscarriage at 5 weeks.

Did a test on the day AF was due and it was positive, did a digi the next day and it said 2-3 weeks already!! Do pleased also as in my last two pregnancies I started my AF both times even though I was pregnant and nothing this time!

Anyway enough yabbering, delighted to be here :happydance:


----------



## mwaah

Welcome Cracker.

Sorry for your losses and congrats on a sticky bean :) xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Cracker , sorry for your losses and welcome!:hi:

Greener - have you done any more digi since last week?

When are everyone scan dates. Only 11 more sleeps until mine. I am trying not to think about it because I know on the day I will be a nervous wreck.

Had a bit of a sicky feeling yesterday. it happened mid morning I just felt a bit funny and ending up heaving a couple of times, but not sure if i made myself heave, thinking about it too much, if you know what i mean.

Sorry if TMI again, but is anyone suffering with gas!!!!!! It comes and goes with me, but last night i was rather gassy and sorry again if TMI but rather smelly as well.!!!

I read that this is to do with progesterone, slowing everything down to make sure it takes all the nutrients from food to pass to baby. if this is the case, at least i know the progesterone i am taking is doing what it should.

Have to say though, don`t really like putting it in!


----------



## mwaah

Yes I have gas!!! Well last night was just thinking how bad the smell was and hoping it was pregnancy related. Otherwise I really do have a problem.

I saw the GP this morning and I thought she would ring the EPAU and get me a scan date today but no she is faxing a request and I should have a date by the middle of next week!! Another week of anxiousness for me. 11 days will soon come around how may weeks/days will you be?? xx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Yes I have gas!!! Well last night was just thinking how bad the smell was and hoping it was pregnancy related. Otherwise I really do have a problem.
> 
> I saw the GP this morning and I thought she would ring the EPAU and get me a scan date today but no she is faxing a request and I should have a date by the middle of next week!! Another week of anxiousness for me. 11 days will soon come around how may weeks/days will you be?? xx

Glad i`m not the only one with gas issues:dohh:

When I go for my scan i will be 7 weeks and 3 days. If all is good, they will have me back 2 weeks later.

i hate the waiting and not knowing. I saw my doc 2 weeks ago as I need to get sorted under the gestational diabetic clinic at the hospital and I am still waiting for the letter to go there.

Anyway, i am watching what I am eating regarding sugar intake, so the longer it is until i go, the longer it is until i have to start checking my bloods 4 times a day!


----------



## mwaah

At least at 7 weeks and 3 days you should see a snuggly bean. I think I will be more like 8 weeks by time i get one.

Oh don't about the gestational diabetes. I had it with DS so when i fell pregnant with the next 3 pregnancies i cut out sugar and ate so healthily from the moment i found out. I still went on to lose them so until they send me to the diabetic clinic i am just carrying on as normal for now. Were you diet controlled or on insulin? i was on insulin from 22 weeks. xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> At least at 7 weeks and 3 days you should see a snuggly bean. I think I will be more like 8 weeks by time i get one.
> 
> Oh don't about the gestational diabetes. I had it with DS so when i fell pregnant with the next 3 pregnancies i cut out sugar and ate so healthily from the moment i found out. I still went on to lose them so until they send me to the diabetic clinic i am just carrying on as normal for now. Were you diet controlled or on insulin? i was on insulin from 22 weeks. xxxx

In my first PG it was picked up at 34 weeks and they put me straight onto insulin. I had to go to Birmingham heartlands Hospital to have him rather than Solihull, due to the insulin.

In my second PG they got me checking my bloods very early and I was so determined not to go back to Bham Heartlands for the birth that i diet controlled it and had baby at Solihull - Only put 7 pounds on in whole PG.

Third PG - i was checking bloods but had MMC.

Fourth PG - checking bloods very early on and diet controlled. Couldn`t go to Solihull as they closed maternity for 3 months to change to mid wife led unit so I went to the Alex in Redditch.

Fifth PG - checking bloods for 10 weeks - MMC
Sixth PG - checking bloods for 2 weeks - MMC

Seventh PG - awaiting appointment!!!!


----------



## mwaah

How long did they let you go for? were you induced?

I only put 9lbs on the whole of my pregnancy and little man was 7lb 2oz. I really want a home birth but i know they willl say no due to the high risk but i will ask.

My sugars went back to normal at 37 weeks without the insulin so that was a nice little break. I'm hoping to be diet controlled this time but the Dr said because I was on insulin so early last time i will probably need it again.

I don't really care as long as I get to 9 months xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> How long did they let you go for? were you induced?
> 
> I only put 9lbs on the whole of my pregnancy and little man was 7lb 2oz. I really want a home birth but i know they willl say no due to the high risk but i will ask.
> 
> My sugars went back to normal at 37 weeks without the insulin so that was a nice little break. I'm hoping to be diet controlled this time but the Dr said because I was on insulin so early last time i will probably need it again.
> 
> I don't really care as long as I get to 9 months xxx

In my second PG the doctor kept telling me i would be on insulin, but I was determined to prove them wrong and as i say, just diet controlled, i was very pleased with myself.

At 36 weeks with first they did scan and said he was about 8 pounds and they would induce at 38 weeks, however he arrived early at 37 weeks weighing 6 pounds 3.

Second baby - she was breach, so was delivered by section at 38 weeks.she weighed 7 pounds 3.

Third baby - due to previous section and diabetes they said they would not let me go past 40 weeks and would induce at this stage, however he too decided to come early and was born at 38 weeks weighing 6 pounds 10 ounces.

So all mine have been early. However i have a biconuate womb, so this may be the reason why mine are early ones!!!

In my secong PG I ate a lot of porridge and this helped to keep sugar levels low.

Like you, I don`t care what I have to do, I just want my rainbow.

I insert progesterone twice a day vaginally!! If 7 week scan is good i will be given a drug called clexane which needs to be injected into the stomach on a daily basis, and will also have to check bloods 4 times a day. 

I don`t care what I have to put in me or up me!!!!


----------



## mwaah

You are lucky you go early naturally. Induction was horrible. Aww what little babies you had.

Well done you staying diet controlled, I'm going to give it my best shot.

What alot you have to go through to stay pregnant. It's a good job they are more than worth it. Will you be stopping at 4??

xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I felt so sick last night, but didnt' mind at all..! Just hope this means everything is right on track.

I had Gestational diabetes with my 1st pregnancy, it was diet controlled, and I had him 4 days late and he was 8lb 1.5oz.

My 2nd pregnancy ended in MMC, as well as my 3rd.

My 4th pregnancy I didn't get diabetes but did get induced due to protein in my urine bang on my due date. I had him 2 days later and he weighed 8lb 6oz.

They said it was really unsual to not have diabetes again, so I'm hoping we'll get lucky again this time and miss it.

4 more sleeps for me.... woohoo!


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> You are lucky you go early naturally. Induction was horrible. Aww what little babies you had.
> 
> Well done you staying diet controlled, I'm going to give it my best shot.
> 
> What alot you have to go through to stay pregnant. It's a good job they are more than worth it. Will you be stopping at 4??
> 
> xxx

We were going to stop at 3, DH was adamant that 3 was more than enough. he would have been happy at 2. Hence the ages of our kids DS 11 DD 8 and DS 2!!!

However when I got PG at end of 2011 it wasn`t planned, so was a bit of an awkward time. Once we had scan at 12 weeks we started then to plan life with life 4 kids, but sadly, a check up at 17 weeks, found baby had died at 13 weeks.

I was in a bad way for a while, because I desperately needed to try again and DH was very reluctant. Finally, after seeing specialist at hospital he agreed to try again. (after 4 months of not knowing)

Sadly we lost that one too, but he agreed to try again straight away, hence this one now.

We will definately be stopping at 4. I am 41 now, 42 in august and that is something that does need to be taken into account. DH will be 44 in August.

What about you? Will 2 be your final amount?


----------



## pip2009

Hi

Can I join you ladies? I am due on 20th Sept and this is my third pregnancy - we have a 3 year old son and then we lost our little girl at 15 weeks due to Edwards syndrome in Nov '12.

I am terrified about the 12 scan and being told something is wrong again but just trying to take it one day at a time xxx


----------



## dancareoi

pip2009 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join you ladies? I am due on 20th Sept and this is my third pregnancy - we have a 3 year old son and then we lost our little girl at 15 weeks due to Edwards syndrome in Nov '12.
> 
> I am terrified about the 12 scan and being told something is wrong again but just trying to take it one day at a time xxx

Welcome and sorry for your loss.:hugs:

Chimp - I think you were writing your post whilst I was writing my last one. Gestational diabetes seems quite common doesn't it?

I want to start feeling sick too, strange as that sounds. Felt a little funny this morning, not exactly sick just a bit funny. Although in last pg sickness didn't start until about 7-8 weeks!


Not long now til your scan, can't see your ticker whilst writing, so not sure how far on you are.:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Cracker :wave: welcome to the group sorry for you losses, and hope this is a sticky bean. DO you have a rough EDD?

dancareoi :wohoo: for scan in 11 days hope all is well. I wont get one til 12 weeks (because i got one at 6+5) so i have around 4 weeks to wait. And i agree tiny babies. I had a 9lbs 12ozer i am really hoping to go slightly early this time in the hope baby will be slightly lighter. 

pip2009 :wave: welcome to the group. Sorry for your loss i really hope all is well this time


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Cracker :wave: welcome to the group sorry for you losses, and hope this is a sticky bean. DO you have a rough EDD?
> 
> dancareoi :wohoo: for scan in 11 days hope all is well. I wont get one til 12 weeks (because i got one at 6+5) so i have around 4 weeks to wait. And i agree tiny babies. I had a 9lbs 12ozer i am really hoping to go slightly early this time in the hope baby will be slightly lighter.
> 
> pip2009 :wave: welcome to the group. Sorry for your loss i really hope all is well this time

Whew! That's made my eyes water! 

11 days sounds too far off so 4 weeks sounds a life time!

Here' s a fun link I found 

www.welcomebabyhome.com/pregnancy/chinese_gender_calendar.htm

Tried with the 3 I already have and all 3 were right!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes she was a natural water birth with just gas and air too. I almost had a heart attack when i got told her weight. 

Yes it feels like forever got midwife on Thursday but that will just be for bloods ect. can't complain though as had 3 scans already 

I get boy based on that which would be nice to go with our dd, one of each. 

On a nice note, i reached the 8 week mark :wohoo:


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Yes she was a natural water birth with just gas and air too. I almost had a heart attack when i got told her weight.
> 
> Yes it feels like forever got midwife on Thursday but that will just be for bloods ect. can't complain though as had 3 scans already
> 
> I get boy based on that which would be nice to go with our dd, one of each.
> 
> On a nice note, i reached the 8 week mark :wohoo:

Happy 8 weeks.

Was the chart right for your DD?


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Pip hope you find this group as supportive as I do x

Dancareoi I tried the link and it got my 2 boys right and says this next one is a boy, I did the ring test as well and it also said boy... We shall see.

MTC congrats on getting your 8 weeks, hopefully be there soon.

I think ill be 7 weeks 3 days for the scan on Fri, so should definitely see something.. fingers crossed.


----------



## dancareoi

Interesting about the gender chart, I checked it for 4 other people I know and they were all right too!

It saying girl for me this time.

Chimp, you should see something in scan, I had scan in last pg at 7 weeks and 2 days and there was a lovely heartbeat.

MTc water birth Sounds interesting. I was in labour approx 42 hours from start to finish with first and ending up having ventouse, on epidural the whole time!

Second was epidural for section.

Third time labour was 6 hours from start to finish. - they kept telling me I didn't need epidural so just did that with gas and air.


----------



## dancareoi

Greener - have you done any more tests yet?


----------



## Greener Grass

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been AWOL. Been reading on my phone but don't post cause think I'll do it when I'm on the laptop. I did a digi this afternoon and got 2-3 again. Emotions are running wild. Don't know what to think. Trying to think positive because my boobs are sore and I'm exhausted but still feeling terrified its all going the same way as last time. I have a drs app tomorrow so gonna lay my feelings on the line and beg for an early scan and blood tests

Welcome to the newbies and good luck to those having a scan soon. How is everyone feeling? Sticky bean dust to everyone xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi i loved the water birth, was really relax. Lights were off other than a few lava lamps. And the light when they need to check where things were. and my mum even feel asleep for a while :dohh: i am going for a water birth at home this time. 

Greener Grass i am sure all is ok, could you get beta's done at doctors to see if levels double?


----------



## Greener Grass

yes i'm hoping for my dr to agree to that tomorrow, i know in the uk they don't usually do that but i'm hoping he will realise how frantic with worry i am and help me :(

i had a water birth with my son too on only gas and air, my birth was difficulat as my son had his hand up at his face (think superman) so it was more difficult to get him out, everytime i pushed he came out then slipped back up. he also ripped me to shreads with his fingernails thanks to the hands up thing lol


----------



## MadamRose

Greener Grass i would just put your foot down with the doctor, i am in the uk, i didn't even have an appointment my doctor agreed to my bloods on the phone. Just press about your previous losses and they may be better with giving the bloods


----------



## beckysprayer

I think it's over for me. :cry: I have heavy brown bleeding. It's brown, but enough that I need to wear something. It's just not fair! This came out of nowhere, no camps or anything and I've been having morning sickness this whole time. :cry:


----------



## Zebra2023

I just want to say that brown blood is old blood so it may not be the case. I had some brown bleeding and all is well at the moment. Can you go to A&E to see what is happening? Fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

I'm hoping it's just old blood, but it is a decent amount so I don't know. I'm also worried because for the past few days I have been super nauseated, especially when I try to eat, but right now I am able to eat a lot without a problem and my nausea is gone. :nope: I guess time will tell...


----------



## Zebra2023

Symptoms come and go too, they have with me also. I have my fingers tightly crossed for you, please let us know :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Becky.

Well my symptoms apart from the peeing through the night seem to be dwindling.. having said that the other week I thought that and they came back, so I'm trying not to think too much about it.

I had a 6hr labour with epidural on my 1st labour (pushed for just over an hour... phew) and had a tear ouchie.

With my 2nd I got induced, that wasn't too bad but the treatment I had in the hospital was shocking, I hardly had a midwife she kept popping in and then leaving. After 4 hours with Gas and air I said I needed to push (luckily midwife was there) and she said no it's fine you have to wait at least another hour... my husband looked down and said... err the head's out.. stupid women soon came running. I had another tear and worse than that had a PPH which they didn't spot for about hour and half after and ended up having a manual D & C on gas and air because there was no time for a spinal.. it was a hell, my hubby said it was like something out of a horror movie with blood everywhere. Still over and done with now and i'm looking forward to everything running smoothly with this one :o)

2 more sleeps.... I hope they go quickly.

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Maze

Hi everyone,

Can I join?

I just got a positive test this morning, and while my due date is October 3rd, should this baby stick, I will be having them in late September via c-section. 

I am terrified, absolutely terrified of having another m/c. I have had no bleeding/spotting or severe pain but I do have a very dull barely there ache in my lower back which was there last time I M/Ced... well, actually I only noticed it last time after I was told my beta was very low. I want so very much for this rainbow... my last rainbow baby was born in September too and I found out around this time in January, maybe it is a good sign? Maybe history is repeating itself? I do so hope so. 

I recognize some people on here, I am glad that things are going well so far for you. :)


----------



## dancareoi

Beckyprayer - how a you doing?

Greener - how did it to at docs?

Chimp - only 2 more days now - still 9 for me - your second one sounded awful.

Maze - welcome. I am with you on the worrying, my last 2 pg were mmc, so obviously I am concerned about this one now. Have scan booked for next Friday


----------



## MadamRose

beckysprayer fingers crossed is there an early pregnancy unit or something you could ring?

Maze welcome to the group sorry for your losses 

I feel awful today i am wrapped up on the sofa with blankets. I have no energy and not just because of pregnancy, but got a bad chest and bad throat :(


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> beckysprayer fingers crossed is there an early pregnancy unit or something you could ring?
> 
> Maze welcome to the group sorry for your losses
> 
> I feel awful today i am wrapped up on the sofa with blankets. I have no energy and not just because of pregnancy, but got a bad chest and bad throat :(

MTC sorry you are unde whether. When you don't feel well when pg its a little difficult regarding medication isn't it. Wrapped up on sofa sounds good.

We have had he more snow here today!

Going down to gym later, kids will be in Club V playing, so I am going for a swim. I am hoping the outside pool will be open as I fancy a swim outside surrounded by snow!


----------



## moondust7

Hi all. I had a m/c in Oct. (my first pregnancy) at 5w6d. I'm 37. I'm pg again and due Sept. 24. Can I join the group?


----------



## MadamRose

moondust7 sorry for your loss, welcome to the group


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Moondust, sorry for your loss and welcome.:hi:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome new ladies.

Moon, sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Greener Grass

Well I have a blood test today and another me t Wednesday so I'm crapping myself about the results obviously. Took another digi jut now and still getting 2-3. So either my body's crap (which it is anyway) or things aren't going well. Will find out tomorrow afternoon when I get my blood test results I guess :/ 

Welcome to all the newbies xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Greener Grass hope all is well with the bloods let us know x

I see my midwife today, I wonder how she takes the news that I am going under the hospital of our local 3 i need to be under for a home birth. As unless there is real medical reasons even if she isn't 100% i am having a home birth


----------



## Sannie87

Hi Everyone,

May I join you? I am 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow with what will hopefully be our rainbow baby due on 13th of September after we lost our first pregnancy at 11+ weeks due to Edwards Syndrome 2 years ago, LO fought so hard to stay alive so I am praying that this one is just as strong.

We had our first scan(private) yesterday and Bub measured exactly the same as my dates and the HB was flickering away. Last pregnancy i spotted at 5 weeks and haven't this Time so that is positive

I just read the entire thread and it's lovely to meet you all. :)


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> May I join you? I am 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow with what will hopefully be our rainbow baby due on 13th of September after we lost our first pregnancy at 11+ weeks due to Edwards Syndrome 2 years ago, LO fought so hard to stay alive so I am praying that this one is just as strong.
> 
> We had our first scan(private) yesterday and Bub measured exactly the same as my dates and the HB was flickering away. Last pregnancy i spotted at 5 weeks and haven't this Time so that is positive
> 
> I just read the entire thread and it's lovely to meet you all. :)

welcome sannie and sorry for you loss. You are in the right place here:hugs:

Greener - maybe the wee you are using is too dilute if you have maybe drunk too much before hand! Let us know how you get on.

Chimp - not long now!!!!


----------



## Sannie87

dancareoi said:


> Sannie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> May I join you? I am 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow with what will hopefully be our rainbow baby due on 13th of September after we lost our first pregnancy at 11+ weeks due to Edwards Syndrome 2 years ago, LO fought so hard to stay alive so I am praying that this one is just as strong.
> 
> We had our first scan(private) yesterday and Bub measured exactly the same as my dates and the HB was flickering away. Last pregnancy i spotted at 5 weeks and haven't this Time so that is positive
> 
> I just read the entire thread and it's lovely to meet you all. :)
> 
> welcome sannie and sorry for you loss. You are in the right place here:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you very much.
Same to you, it's heartbreaking going through it once I cannot imagine what you must have been thru, nothing but admiration for you :hugs:


----------



## Greener Grass

Welcome Sannie xx

Nope was fmu hadn't peed for 9 hours so that's not the problem. Had my blood test. Will find out tomorrow afternoon what they say. Boobs feeling less sore today which is increasing my stress :(


----------



## chathamlady

Hi Ladies may I join. I had a my MC on Nov 16th and concieved after my first AF so I am 4weeks 5 days with EDD of Sept 28th. Im so nervous and scared something will happen. My doctors office still doesnt want to see me until week 8. So the next month is going to be very long


----------



## Sannie87

Greener Grass said:


> Welcome Sannie xx
> 
> Nope was fmu hadn't peed for 9 hours so that's not the problem. Had my blood test. Will find out tomorrow afternoon what they say. Boobs feeling less sore today which is increasing my stress :(

 Thank you.

I understand how you are feeling, but symptoms do come and go so it varies everyday as I guess our bodies get 'used' to the hormones.

:hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies and welcome to all our new bumpies :winkwink::flower:

Well I can't quite believe it... one more sleep to go I was working from home today and haven't really been able to concentrate on what I was doing :wacko:

I've booked the day off tomorrow from work, so didn't need any excuses. Roll on tomorrow. I'll probably be in bed by 7:30pm so that I wish the night away.

I had real bad insomnia last night I used to get it alot when I was younger which is how I met my husband (he was a security guard in a hostel we stayed at in Fiji whilst travelling round the world, so we would be up all night talking LOL) and I had it again when I was pregnant with my 2 monsters, although I don't remember getting it this early :haha: Not that i'm complaining if it's a symptom. :haha:

How's everyone else doing today..?


----------



## Chimpette

Greener - So sorry I meant to say I'll be thinking and praying for you that everything is ok. I hope that until you get the results the time goes quickly, I know only too well how hard the waiting is 

xxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 Welcome to the group do you have a rough EDD? i could probably work it out but my brain isnt there. sorry for your loss. 

chathamlady welcome to the group sorry for your loss x

I saw my midwife today all went well, no reason not to be under midwife lead care. I mentioned the home birth and she was fine, is going to give me and extra appointment at 31 weeks to talk about it and stuff :D Only problem is my blood didn't want to come, and when she found a vein she had to press to get blood out so now have a lump around the size of a £2 coin and double the height on my arm.


----------



## Sannie87

Chimpette said:


> How's everyone else doing today..?

 I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow.

Here nothing new just feel sick & miserable all day, just no energy lol but it's all for a good cause :yellow:


----------



## Sannie87

With EDD you mean due date? Sorry I'm new to all these abbreviations :blush:

It's the 13th of September, our bub measured perfectly to match my dates, i was 6w5d yesterday and the sonographer said that is what I measured at.

Was fairly surprised as with my last pregnancy they could not see anything at 6weeks so everything's is progressing nicely, hope it stays that way for all the ladies here. :D


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 yes sorry edd, means estimated due date. I said estimated as that's normally all it is they give you more accurate one at your scan :D

Yes we had a scan around 6+5 with this one and we saw loads :D


----------



## Sannie87

mummytochloe said:


> Sannie87 yes sorry edd, means estimated due date. I said estimated as that's normally all it is they give you more accurate one at your scan :D
> 
> Yes we had a scan around 6+5 with this one and we saw loads :D

 currently it's the 13th the timing is so apt it's my husbands birthday on the 7th and we got married on the 25th of September 2 years ago :cloud9:

Sorry you had a hard time taking bloods at midwife, my last midwife 2 years ago butchered my arm too it was horrible but yesterday went fine thank god as I hate needles.

My midwife did say she was going to appoint a consultant for me, but it was so much information in one hour that I forgot to ask why that is? Does anyone here have an idea?


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi everyone! 

Sorry i havent posted in a while, ive been super busy :-( Things are still going well with this pregnancy, phew. I had my early bird appointment last week and first midwife appointment on tuesday. They tried to take bloods but the veins in both my arms collapsed and i had to go back yesterday to try again, they managed to get enough out but had to use both my arms again. Im covered in bruises ouch! The midwife thinks im now 10 weeks, i think im 8 and a bit. I know i ovulated late but she didnt want to know. Just waiting for my scan date to arrive then we will know  

Welcome and congratulations to the new ladies :dust:


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Sannie87 yes sorry edd, means estimated due date. I said estimated as that's normally all it is they give you more accurate one at your scan :D
> 
> Yes we had a scan around 6+5 with this one and we saw loads :D
> 
> currently it's the 13th the timing is so apt it's my husbands birthday on the 7th and we got married on the 25th of September 2 years ago :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you had a hard time taking bloods at midwife, my last midwife 2 years ago butchered my arm too it was horrible but yesterday went fine thank god as I hate needles.
> 
> My midwife did say she was going to appoint a consultant for me, but it was so much information in one hour that I forgot to ask why that is? Does anyone here have an idea?Click to expand...

When they asked the health questions did you have any or any family history?


----------



## Sannie87

mummytochloe said:


> Sannie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Sannie87 yes sorry edd, means estimated due date. I said estimated as that's normally all it is they give you more accurate one at your scan :D
> 
> Yes we had a scan around 6+5 with this one and we saw loads :D
> 
> currently it's the 13th the timing is so apt it's my husbands birthday on the 7th and we got married on the 25th of September 2 years ago :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry you had a hard time taking bloods at midwife, my last midwife 2 years ago butchered my arm too it was horrible but yesterday went fine thank god as I hate needles.
> 
> My midwife did say she was going to appoint a consultant for me, but it was so much information in one hour that I forgot to ask why that is? Does anyone here have an idea?Click to expand...
> 
> When they asked the health questions did you have any or any family history?Click to expand...

 Not really, I just told her that due to the Trisomie 18 we were referred to Genetics clinic and 2 males on my dads family are mentally disabled/ learning difficulties but I was tested and I was not a carrier of what they thought might affect males in My family and just in general that I have allot of anxiety and the depression i went through after our loss.

Oh well I am sure time will tell lol


----------



## MadamRose

I would ask next time you see them, it may just be safety for now, and you actually find they let you go midwife. Best thing is to ask so you are fully informed


----------



## Sannie87

Should I be worried about that now? :(
Sorry for bombaring you :blush:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 no i wouldn't be this early on and not until you know why, it could just be a precaution. It just means that your birth is lead my consultant instead of just midwives. So you may have less birth options but you should still be able to have a natural birth.

Best thing is to ask. get a little book and write down all questions you have for the midwife :D


----------



## Sannie87

That's a very good idea. Thank you :D
I am moving away from the County we live in now just as we hit 3 months so I will be under Buckinghamshire care instead of Herts so.


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 just keep the same notes they should know what everything your midwife is writing means :D and yes the notebook thing was something we did in first pregnancy helps so much as you are so excited you forget, especially when you get to the appointments when they listen to baby's heartbeat


----------



## Sannie87

Yeah deff. She asked me if I had any questions and I was in such a daze so just went No thank you and off I went :dohh:

I read you want to have a home birth? That's pretty exciting :D
Any reasons you would prefer this rather than hospital?

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Always wanted a home birth, got accepted with dd only to be adviced it 5 days before birth due to reduced fetal movement (which was actually probably caused by the fact she was so big and couldn't move - because she was a big baby) my birth went amazing and would have been find for a home birth

So this time I decided to go with my instincts. Also means less chance of being away from dh over night, and also means that will be apart from chloe for minimum time too. The chance for only limited pain relief doesn't bother me too much either as my dd was born with just gas and air


----------



## Sannie87

I guess a home birth does make the situation allot easier when you already have little ones at home. Let's hope you can have that this time :thumbup:

I'd just be too nervous to give birth at home i am a born worrier.


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 i think as long as correct people there it's ok, if any signs of problem they normally transfer you to hospital


----------



## moondust7

Mummy - the home birth sounds interesting!!! Best of luck preparing for that!! 

Hope you're all having a good Thursday! One more day til the weekend!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies!!!

I want to join you all, as well :hi:

We are pregnant for the 12th time since we started TTC, and I'm really hoping that this is going to be our rainbow baby!

I'm on prednisolone 25mg as a steroid to try to stop [what we think it] my thyroid antibodies from killing off my beans!

Can't wait to chat with you!


----------



## moondust7

Hi stucki!!! Really really hoping for you!! Prednisolone is good stuff!! I have an eye condition (iritis) where my eyes get really bloodshot (I don't know if the eye thing is due to living in the desert or due to an underlying immune issue), so I have to take prednisolone eye drops... I am hoping that they will only do good while I am pg. FX for you!


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks moondust. I'm really, really, unnaturally hopeful that the steroids give us a take home baby :D

It's still far too early to say though. lol


----------



## MadamRose

stuckinoki welcome to the group sorry for your losses


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks Mummytochloe.

I'm really hoping this is it too.

I hate that because I got a BFP, now I'm feeling every. single. little. twinge....It's like it's psychosomatic or something. lol


----------



## MadamRose

stuckinoki i was exactly like that after my bfp. even after 3 scans i still am :dohh:


----------



## stuckinoki

mummytochloe said:


> stuckinoki i was exactly like that after my bfp. even after 3 scans i still am :dohh:

I figured as much. I'm probably making them all up in my head. Ha ha ha

All I want are symptoms...but then I don't want them because I'm scared that they're signs of MC and not healthy pregnancy.

I guess you can't win PAL :dohh: lol


----------



## MadamRose

stuckinoki i find it gets a bit better at 12 but even then you worry more i think. 

Often symptoms don't come until closer to 8 weeks for many ladies x


----------



## Maze

stuckinoki said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> stuckinoki i was exactly like that after my bfp. even after 3 scans i still am :dohh:
> 
> I figured as much. I'm probably making them all up in my head. Ha ha ha
> 
> All I want are symptoms...but then I don't want them because I'm scared that they're signs of MC and not healthy pregnancy.
> 
> I guess you can't win PAL :dohh: lolClick to expand...

Part of the problem is that when you google miscarriage signs, most of the ones listed can easily be a normal symptom of pregnancy. Some places list 'frequent urination.' I mean REALLY? Are they trying to give every pregnant woman a heart attack?


----------



## MadamRose

Dr google is the worst thing ever at any stage of pregnancy :dohh: it made me panic so much with dd


----------



## moondust7

frequent urination?!!! :haha: LOL!!! Now that's a ridiculous one there!!! :)


----------



## Maze

Yeah, I couldn't believe it either when I read that. For a split second I thought, OH NO! I HAVE THAT. . .but then I was like, waitaminute I'm pregnant. 

I am just happy that my back isn't quite so stiff today. It's the devil symptom and I hate it. I am pretty sure I'd take light cramping over a stiff back.


----------



## stuckinoki

Ha ha ha.

I've got to pee every 30 minutes.

My mouth tastes like I'm chewing on a dirty sock full of used kitty litter [no matter how much I brush] I don't know who came up with the "sucking on pennies" phrase...but it tastes nothing like pennies! LOL


----------



## Maze

Yikes!

With my daughter almost the entire pregnancy I had this weird taste in my mouth, I had hyperemesis and was throwing up the whole way through. I remember being wheeled into the recovery room after my c-section and feeling that taste miraculously disappear. 

Pregnancy can do weeeeeird things.


----------



## Zebra2023

I am measuring right on target at 7 weeks 1 day, baby is looking good, we got to hear the heartbeat so clear this time, amazing! Babies heartbeat is beating away at 180bpm :happydance: Scan photo attached :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PinkEmily

Lovely scan picture Zebra!


----------



## mwaah

Aww Zebra thats a fab scan pic and fab all is going well.

Greener, thinking of you and hope your bloods come back with good news.

Chimp... tomorrow!!! So excited for you.

MTC, yay for booking in with the midwife and homebirth. I still havent booked in the midwife yet!! Too nervous. Havent got a scan date either, GP put the request in on Monday and said she would big it up to rush it through but I havent heard from the hospital yet.

I still have no symptoms :(

Congrats on all the new BFP's and sorry for your losses xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Gosh it`s been busy here since i was on yesterday - welcome any newbies.

Zebra - fab scan - when`s your next one?

Chimp -= what time is your scan today? - Best of luck.

Greener- when are you going to get your results - best of luck to you too.


----------



## Chimpette

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Heatbeat seen, i'm over the moon and can't stop smiling!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

They said I'm 7 weeks 5 days which is pretty much bang on what I thought I was


----------



## Greener Grass

Congrats to those who've had scans and welcome to the newbies xxx

Should get my results around 2:30 hopefully. Feel sick at the thought of it I'm not sure how ill cope if its not good news :(


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> Congrats to those who've had scans and welcome to the newbies xxx
> 
> Should get my results around 2:30 hopefully. Feel sick at the thought of it I'm not sure how ill cope if its not good news :(

greener - I will be thinking of you.

Chimp - that is excellent news - you can now take a deep breath. My turn in 7 sleeps, although i have to wait until 1.00pm until mine. Getting nervous already. i want to have the scan, but on the other hand i don`t , if you know what I mean.


----------



## dancareoi

Greener- how are you?


----------



## Greener Grass

what a nightmare i'm having. my dr's are a ####### joke!!! i've now phoned 3 times and am still no further forward

1st time- they aren't back, they can take up to a week (lies, was told same thing last time when they were there)

2nd time - oh they are here but the dr hasn't looked at them yet, we'll ask him to look at them and phone you back

3rd time - yes your level is 610. erm last time i was pregnant my level was 610 anyone else think shes given me last times results?! 

livid is not the word. currently waiting the dr phoning me as as you can imagine i was bewildered at the 610, i was panicking thinking it was all over for about 15 mins before i checked what the results were last time and oh surprise surprise 610, theres no way in hell my results are the exact same as last time


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> what a nightmare i'm having. my dr's are a ####### joke!!! i've now phoned 3 times and am still no further forward
> 
> 1st time- they aren't back, they can take up to a week (lies, was told same thing last time when they were there)
> 
> 2nd time - oh they are here but the dr hasn't looked at them yet, we'll ask him to look at them and phone you back
> 
> 3rd time - yes your level is 610. erm last time i was pregnant my level was 610 anyone else think shes given me last times results?!
> 
> livid is not the word. currently waiting the dr phoning me as as you can imagine i was bewildered at the 610, i was panicking thinking it was all over for about 15 mins before i checked what the results were last time and oh surprise surprise 610, theres no way in hell my results are the exact same as last time

Sorry you are getting the run around - the people at the docs have obviously never had to go through this situation, otherwise they might be a bit more helpful.

It does sound like last times results, I think she is getting confused.

What should the level be at this stage, I have never had this done so don`t know.


----------



## Greener Grass

my level should be around 20000 so quite a difference from 610, thing is out of 1 to 20000 whats the chances of my result being the exact same as last time? not a hope in hell! 

i am just so angry, they are so incompetant at my dr's, i really don't want to have to wait the whole weekend on the results either. i am phoning back at 6 if i've not heard again


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Gosh it`s been busy here since i was on yesterday - welcome any newbies.
> 
> Zebra - fab scan - when`s your next one?
> 
> Chimp -= what time is your scan today? - Best of luck.
> 
> Greener- when are you going to get your results - best of luck to you too.

Thank you, I have another one next week :thumbup:



Chimpette said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Heatbeat seen, i'm over the moon and can't stop smiling!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> They said I'm 7 weeks 5 days which is pretty much bang on what I thought I was

That is brilliant news chimp :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> my level should be around 20000 so quite a difference from 610, thing is out of 1 to 20000 whats the chances of my result being the exact same as last time? not a hope in hell!
> 
> i am just so angry, they are so incompetant at my dr's, i really don't want to have to wait the whole weekend on the results either. i am phoning back at 6 if i've not heard again

What time are they open until tonight? Sorry you are having a stressful time.

When you are looking at a figure of 20000, the odds of it being exactly the same as last time are pretty slim I would say.:hugs:


----------



## Greener Grass

they are open till 6:30, why do these things always happen on a friday night :cry:


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> they are open till 6:30, why do these things always happen on a friday night :cry:

It is typical. It`s like at Christmas, everyone gets ill when the docs are going to be closed for a few days.

Can`t you call in and see them?


----------



## Greener Grass

i did think of that earlier but i don't think it'd do any good. i think the main problem is my dr is off today so he hasn't been there to look at the results. funnily it was the exact same problem last time but i kicked up a fuss and said i wanted to speak to someone in charge and i was phoned back two mins later by a dr with my results. think i'll phone them again now. what do i have to loose :\

i've just phoned now, apparently the dr is working his way through his messages just now so he will call me


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> i did think of that earlier but i don't think it'd do any good. i think the main problem is my dr is off today so he hasn't been there to look at the results. funnily it was the exact same problem last time but i kicked up a fuss and said i wanted to speak to someone in charge and i was phoned back two mins later by a dr with my results. think i'll phone them again now. what do i have to loose :\
> 
> i've just phoned now, apparently the dr is working his way through his messages just now so he will call me

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## moondust7

Greener - FX for you... your dr's office really needs to get it together!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Chimpette - congrats on the heartbeat!! That's wonderful!!! :)


----------



## Greener Grass

my hcg level is only 783. its all over for me. 

thanks for your support over the past week and a bit ladies. i wish you all successful pregnancies


----------



## dancareoi

I am so sorry. You know where we are if you need us xxx xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Greener,

I'm so sorry you are going through this again..

Is there any other signs that your out..?

The reason I ask is because it is possible for sperm to live up to 7 days inside, and if you implanted late then you could be 5 weeks, which would put you in normal range (180-7400)wouldn't it..? I'm no expert though. But I think that's right.

Are they going to refer you to EPU..? Or can you get an early scan just to confirm..?

Your in my thoughts xx


----------



## Greener Grass

I'm having a repeat blood test on Monday. It's just my luck all this has happened on a Friday or I guess I'd be having it tomorrow. I've done so much googling and feel semi positive but mostly just trying to prepare myself that its all over. Can I ask where you got those numbers from? The numbers I've been looking at suggest my levels would only be right for a pregnancy of 4 weeks 3 days but perhaps it is wrong? It is very possible I am 5 weeks as I've no idea when I ov'd. I only remember one time having sex which was Xmas eve although its possible we had it after as my memory is awful. Don't know what to think. The dr basically said yes it doesn't sound like a viable pregnancy and told me how sorry I was so he didn't give me any hope that things still could work out ok


----------



## Chimpette

I can understand the doctor getting you ready just incase it's bad news. But as your cycles are so irregular you would think he might be alittle positive you know because there is a chance that everything is still ok.

I googled it... here is the link I saw

https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

I'm with you that you should prepare yourself for the worse, but there is still light at the end of the tunnel with your cycles... and I'm keeping everything crossed that your light is still shining xxx


----------



## Greener Grass

Thank you for that link. It is much more positive than the one I've been referring to 

I am trying to be a little positive but be various at the same time also. It's going to be a long 4 days


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely picture Zebra :D 

Chimpette glad your scan went well :D 

Greener Grass I wouldnt give up yet. Did you hcg levels rise? that's one thing they look for. the actual levels at this stage in pregnancy vary widely. Let us know x


----------



## moondust7

Greener - I'm so sorry... keeping you in my thoughts. I will stay hopeful for you. Like mummytochloe I have also read that HCG levels can really vary this early. :hugs:

AFM - on Monday I will be at 5w6d, which is when I m/c'ed in October, so I am getting more and more nervous as the week goes on. Just trying to stay hopeful that everything is ok. 

Hope you all have a good weekend - TGIF. :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Greenergrass - don't give up yet, your HCG levels are rising, there is still hope. Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Greener Grass

I don't know if my levels are rising as I've only had one blood test all I know is they are much lower than expected. Will know for sure on Tuesday afternoon


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> I don't know if my levels are rising as I've only had one blood test all I know is they are much lower than expected. Will know for sure on Tuesday afternoon

Maybe you forgot you DTD after christmas eve and that you ov`d maybe a lot later than you thought, that would then explain the 2-3 on the digi.

Can you think back to another time after christmas, that might help!!!


----------



## Greener Grass

I honestly can't :( we don't have sex very often so it's possible that's the only time we had it in those few weeks! I really don't know what to think. I range from feeling positive to feeling negative. On one hand I'd like to think its fine it'll be ok but that'll only make it harder if its not if that makes sense


----------



## mwaah

Aww greener,it sucks that it is the weekend and you have to wait. But until you get them rechecked to see if they are doubling the number doesnt mean anything. Hopefully you ovulated later and that sperm lasted longer!!! thinking of you.

Well I got a LETTER this morning asking me to ring on Monday to make an appointment for a scan...I thought they would just send an appointment. So still don't know when it is yet. I'm like you though dancareoi, too nervous to be excited.

How is everyone doing??? xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Aww greener,it sucks that it is the weekend and you have to wait. But until you get them rechecked to see if they are doubling the number doesnt mean anything. Hopefully you ovulated later and that sperm lasted longer!!! thinking of you.
> 
> Well I got a LETTER this morning asking me to ring on Monday to make an appointment for a scan...I thought they would just send an appointment. So still don't know when it is yet. I'm like you though dancareoi, too nervous to be excited.
> 
> How is everyone doing??? xxx

i got letter from hosp today, got to go to diabetic clinic on tues morning and have scan on friday afternoon!


----------



## Maze

Greener, I am so sorry that you're going through this. 

I just got my first bloods drawn yesterday, but am not holding out much hope. Despite another positive HPT yesterday afternoon (I took it before my appointment for encouragement), my doctor's urine test was negative. Then today in the morning I took another test and the line is suddenly pretty faint. :shrug:

My doctor made me promise not to try again if this pregnancy aborts like the last one did, she wants me to see a specialist.

I don't really know what to do with myself to be honest. Just hope for the best but prepare for what I don't want to hear. :nope:


----------



## mwaah

Busy week for you Dancareoi. I haven't booked in yet so sure it will be a good few weeks before i have to go to the diabetic clinic.
Oh Friday I'll be thinking of you. Hopefully mine will be then too.

Oh Maze I'm so sorry, but its not over yet!!! I'll be crossing everything for you xxx


----------



## Greener Grass

Maze I'm so sorry your going through this :( I really hope the results are good on Monday. Ill be thinking of you xxx


----------



## tekkitten

Maze and Greener Grass, I am sorry to hear about whats going on :( I'm keeping you in my thoughts <3


----------



## Maze

Thanks everyone. It is really good to have a place to talk where women understand from their own personal experiences and worries. <3


----------



## Zebra2023

Maze and Greener, so sorry you are both having to go through this :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

FRER was negative this afternoon.

I guess you can take my name down.


----------



## Maze

Oh no, I am so so very sorry. I know exactly what you're feeling and how tired you must be. My thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm really sorry Stucki :hugs: Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Greener Grass

So sorry stucki :( please look after yourself xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Maze, Greener and Stucki - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## agreeksmom

is this considered my 3 pregnancy and if everything goes well my second child or...


----------



## dancareoi

agreeksmom said:


> is this considered my 3 pregnancy and if everything goes well my second child or...

Hi, lovely lines on your HPT.

I am currently on pregnancy number 7, with 3 lovely children and 3 angels.


----------



## mwaah

So sorry stucki

Have you got your results Maze? Thinking of you.

Rang the hospital today to make my early scan appointment, the earliest they can get me in is a week Wednesday which will make me 9+3, not that much of an early scan. So I decided I couldn't wait much longer and booked in for a private scan on Thursday lunchtime. I dont know whether to feel nervous, excited, hopeful. I'm so worried because i dont feel at all pregnant.

How is everyone holding up?? Not long til the 2nd trimester for some of you :) 

Oh congrats on your BFP Agreeksmom xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> So sorry stucki
> 
> Have you got your results Maze? Thinking of you.
> 
> Rang the hospital today to make my early scan appointment, the earliest they can get me in is a week Wednesday which will make me 9+3, not that much of an early scan. So I decided I couldn't wait much longer and booked in for a private scan on Thursday lunchtime. I dont know whether to feel nervous, excited, hopeful. I'm so worried because i dont feel at all pregnant.
> 
> How is everyone holding up?? Not long til the 2nd trimester for some of you :)
> 
> Oh congrats on your BFP Agreeksmom xxxx

Hi mawaah, booking a private scan is a good idea. I have a scan booked for Friday and I should be 7 weeks and 3 days.

I want the scan to see how things are going, but at the same time, I don't want the scan because I am scared stiff!

I guess you will be feeling exactly the same.!


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> Hi mawaah, booking a private scan is a good idea. I have a scan booked for Friday and I should be 7 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> I want the scan to see how things are going, but at the same time, I don't want the scan because I am scared stiff!
> 
> I guess you will be feeling exactly the same.!


Hiya Dancareoi,

Yes I wish i had booked it sooner now but really thought i would have my NHS one this week. I'm feeling exactly the same as you.

I really hope we both get the news we really want. I dont think I will be able to look at the screen until she says she can see it, and if she doesnt say it, well the tears will start!!! I really dont know what she will see. I dont have a feeling either way.I dont feel pregnant but not bled so thats positive.

I bet Friday seems a long way away for you. xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Goodluck with your bloods today Greener.

Dancareoi only 4 more sleeps... I'm dead excited for you.

Mwaah only 3 more sleeps... I'm excited for you too...!

Agreeksmom this is my 5th pregnancy and fingers crossed will be by 3rd birth 

so sorry for all the other ladies that have bad news.... you are all in my thoughts

xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Hi mawaah, booking a private scan is a good idea. I have a scan booked for Friday and I should be 7 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> I want the scan to see how things are going, but at the same time, I don't want the scan because I am scared stiff!
> 
> I guess you will be feeling exactly the same.!
> 
> 
> Hiya Dancareoi,
> 
> Yes I wish i had booked it sooner now but really thought i would have my NHS one this week. I'm feeling exactly the same as you.
> 
> I really hope we both get the news we really want. I dont think I will be able to look at the screen until she says she can see it, and if she doesnt say it, well the tears will start!!! I really dont know what she will see. I dont have a feeling either way.I dont feel pregnant but not bled so thats positive.
> 
> I bet Friday seems a long way away for you. xxxClick to expand...

Friday seems for ever! I hate the feeling of lying on the bed waiting for the sonograher to say something either way!


----------



## Maze

mwaah said:


> So sorry stucki
> 
> Have you got your results Maze? Thinking of you.
> 
> Rang the hospital today to make my early scan appointment, the earliest they can get me in is a week Wednesday which will make me 9+3, not that much of an early scan. So I decided I couldn't wait much longer and booked in for a private scan on Thursday lunchtime. I dont know whether to feel nervous, excited, hopeful. I'm so worried because i dont feel at all pregnant.
> 
> How is everyone holding up?? Not long til the 2nd trimester for some of you :)
> 
> Oh congrats on your BFP Agreeksmom xxxx

It's only 7:40AM here, so not yet. I will be going to get my second blood drawn before I call to find out. That way I won't be all tense getting a second test if the first one isn't that awesome. HOWEVER! Yesterday I woke up with ginormous breasts and my line on an HPT was darker again.

https://i.imgur.com/1Zh93fl.jpg

The top was my HPT before my doctor's appointment, the middle was the following day that was super faint and had me scared, the bottom I took yesterday. :thumbup:

I hope everyone's scans go well, it can be so hard when you have the histories that we have. I think even in my first pregnancy I was terrified!


----------



## mwaah

Chimpette said:


> Mwaah only 3 more sleeps... I'm excited for you too...!

Omgosh yes 3!! yikes thank you xxx



Maze said:


> HOWEVER! Yesterday I woke up with ginormous breasts and my line on an HPT was darker again.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/1Zh93fl.jpg


That test looks good!!! Fingers crossed your tests had a blip, mine did that am going to post my pics ones I had a scan as my HPT's had a terrible progression. Light one day and dark the next then back to light even digi went up and down xxx

it's such a nervous time for us all.... roll on the 12 weeks scan, even the 20 week scan xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks Chimp - really getting nervous now, 
Maze - that looks promising, nice clear line again!
Greener - good luck - have you done any more digi since?


----------



## moondust7

Maze - lovely lines!! FX for you! :flower:

Greener - good luck today. :flower:

Stucki - I'm so so sorry. :hugs:

Mwaah - very exciting for your scan Thursday. Keeping my fx for you!! :thumbup:

Agreeksmom - congrats! :happydance:

Dancareoi - good luck for your scan Friday!! Understand the nervousness too. :flower:

Hi chimpette - hope you're having a good Monday. :flower:

AFM - so far everything is looking ok. Today (5w6d) is the day I m/c'ed last time, so it will feel like a hurdle if I make it through. I just had a little bit of acid reflux, so I am hoping that means things are still progressing along well. My first appt and scan is Feb. 12 (when I'll be 8w0d). Two more weeks... I hope they go by quickly!!


----------



## Maze

OMG... I am going to go nuts. I just got up the courage to call for my results and after a ridiculously long pause the nurse tells me she thinks the lab mixed up my blood with someone else and I might have to do it all over again.


----------



## dancareoi

Maze said:


> OMG... I am going to go nuts. I just got up the courage to call for my results and after a ridiculously long pause the nurse tells me she thinks the lab mixed up my blood with someone else and I might have to do it all over again.

They are unbelievable, don't these people have any feelings. They have obviously never been in this situation themselves, otherwise they would not be making such stupid mistakes.

This is all you need!

Have you done any more tests since that darker line earlier?


----------



## dancareoi

moondust7 said:


> Maze - lovely lines!! FX for you! :flower:
> 
> Greener - good luck today. :flower:
> 
> Stucki - I'm so so sorry. :hugs:
> 
> Mwaah - very exciting for your scan Thursday. Keeping my fx for you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Agreeksmom - congrats! :happydance:
> 
> Dancareoi - good luck for your scan Friday!! Understand the nervousness too. :flower:
> 
> Hi chimpette - hope you're having a good Monday. :flower:
> 
> AFM - so far everything is looking ok. Today (5w6d) is the day I m/c'ed last time, so it will feel like a hurdle if I make it through. I just had a little bit of acid reflux, so I am hoping that means things are still progressing along well. My first appt and scan is Feb. 12 (when I'll be 8w0d). Two more weeks... I hope they go by quickly!!

Thanks Moon. When I booked scan it was 3 1/2 weeks away and now only 1/2 week away. It seemed so long to wait, but looking back the last 3 weeks has gone very quick.

2 weeks will soon roll round!

Tomorrow will be a milestone for you then, getting to 6 weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## Maze

Got the results! 

So at 15/16 DPO (not sure when I ovulated) HCG 74 and Progesterone was a whopping 45!

I know 74 isn't all that high, but I was sitting there thinking "I'll take anything over 40" for hcg, so it seemed like a lot to me at the time. After going over my possible implantation dates, 74 seems good. The nurse said the same thing. My last miscarriage at 15/16 dpo I had an HCG result of 20. 

I did do another test, and the line seems a bit darker but not much.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Just thought id update since i havent posted in awhile.

I had my first prenatal appt today and got to see lil peanut with a nice flickering hb! It made me feel soooooo relieved. The worryness I had all these first few weeks is finally gone. Thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## Sannie87

Hi Everyone,

Been a while since I posted.

First of all my thoughts are with everyone that has had bad news:hugs: So sorry that you have to go through such a heartbreaking time.

Good luck to all the ladies that have their scans this week I hope u all see wonderful bubs and HB's

We ended up at A&E yesterday i started cramping and bleeding, fresh blood so I panicked. They couldn't scan me till today, so husband and I barely slept, he took it really badly but we just got back and thank god everything was ok, Our Bub is measuring perfectly for our dates.

Pray that everyone's baby keeps growing healthy and strong
xxx


----------



## wang

Sannie87 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Been a while since I posted.
> 
> First of all my thoughts are with everyone that has had bad news:hugs: So sorry that you have to go through such a heartbreaking time.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies that have their scans this week I hope u all see wonderful bubs and HB's
> 
> We ended up at A&E yesterday i started cramping and bleeding, fresh blood so I panicked. They couldn't scan me till today, so husband and I barely slept, he took it really badly but we just got back and thank god everything was ok, Our Bub is measuring perfectly for our dates.
> 
> Pray that everyone's baby keeps growing healthy and strong
> xxx

I haven't posted in here for a while either, it breaks my heart when i see someone has lost their baby, :hugs: to you and i hope you get your sticky bean soon.

Sannie I hope you baby sticks and everything is fine, miracles can happen!

x


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie, I had a loss in july 09 and was pregnant again in the sept, at about 6 weeks I started bleeding so had early scan, all was good I had a blood clot in my womb. They warned me I would bleed again. A few days later the blood came, sorry if tmi but it was like a tap had been turned on, I stood in the shower with blood pouring out, I feared the worst. A scan a little while later showed healthy baby and blood clot had reduced in size. My little rainbow was born the following may!


----------



## Sannie87

Thank you.

The bleeding wasn't allot have not had any since yesterday morning. But it is so hard not to worry.

I even apologized to the sonographer because obviously everything was ok and i felt like i 'wasted' their time. :blush:


----------



## dancareoi

Wang - :hi::hi:

Army wife, glad all was good for your scan.

Sannie, you have every right to feel worried after what you have been through. Don't feel guilty about wasting people's time, that's what they are there for.

Greener - any news?


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Just popping in to say Hi, good luck for all your scans this week, I shall be keeping my beedy little eyes out waiting for news.

Greener - Are you ok..??

I have another scan booked for the 15th so just over 2 weeks but it seems a lifetime. I'm keeping myself busy with my 2 monsters, work, home and my studying. Infact probably too busy, guess I'll treat us to a take away tonight.. Well I'll inform hubby he is going to treat us.. hahahaha


----------



## Greener Grass

Well my hcg levels are now 1350 so have gone up but not quite doubled and that's after 4 days :( no idea what's going on. I'm in total limbo. I'm having another blood test tomorrow and then they might refer me for a scan. The slow rising levels is not too good. My dr is clueless and was apparently surprised they'd gone up at all. I said to him if the levels are rising slowly it could be ectopic but again he's literally clueless an didn't know this himself 

I'm going to ask tomorrow at my blood test if they can also measure my progesterone levels as that could be one reason they are rising slowly No idea if they'll do this but I feel like I owe it to myself and the baby to ask because if they are low some tablets could make the difference between if my baby lives or dies.


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> Well my hcg levels are now 1350 so have gone up but not quite doubled and that's after 4 days :( no idea what's going on. I'm in total limbo. I'm having another blood test tomorrow and then they might refer me for a scan. The slow rising levels is not too good. My dr is clueless and was apparently surprised they'd gone up at all. I said to him if the levels are rising slowly it could be ectopic but again he's literally clueless an didn't know this himself
> 
> I'm going to ask tomorrow at my blood test if they can also measure my progesterone levels as that could be one reason they are rising slowly No idea if they'll do this but I feel like I owe it to myself and the baby to ask because if they are low some tablets could make the difference between if my baby lives or dies.

So sorry you still don't have a definite answer. If your progesterone is low, they can prescribe progesterone pessaries, which is what i have to do twice a day.

Have you tried another digi since?


Hopefully you will get some answers soon.

Chimp, I am starting to worry now, just dreading what they are going to find!

Been to diabetic clinic today, so now have to check bloods 4 times a day, so boring food for me now,


----------



## Greener Grass

Nope I haven't done another digi I don't see the point. Apparently 3+ won't show up until 2000 and I don't know if mine are even that yet. I'd guess not. I don't see the point anyway they only add to my stress


----------



## dancareoi

That is so true. I have a digi in the house but won't do it cos I don't want to stress myself out.


----------



## Chimpette

> Chimp, I am starting to worry now, just dreading what they are going to find!
> 
> 
> I felt the same, and I'm keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup::flower:
> 
> I've actually changed my appointment from the 15th to the 8th, so only just over a week to go. I thought I would be ok, but honestly it's the not knowing that drives you mad... luckily our EPU was fine with me changing bless them.
> 
> Greener - I hope you get a scan and get good news from it. :flower:
> 
> Mwaah - One more sleep....! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies,

Oh greener I hope you get some answers and good news soon.

I did my last digi the other day as I really needed to POAS!!! haha

Armywife glad your scan went well.
Chimp thank you... I'm so nervous!!
Dancareoi, nearly your time too.

Anyone I've missed, hope you are all hanging in there and have happy sticky beans incubating nicely for September xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Oh greener I hope you get some answers and good news soon.
> 
> I did my last digi the other day as I really needed to POAS!!! haha
> 
> Armywife glad your scan went well.
> Chimp thank you... I'm so nervous!!
> Dancareoi, nearly your time too.
> 
> Anyone I've missed, hope you are all hanging in there and have happy sticky beans incubating nicely for September xxx

Thanks, getting worried about scan now, just dread sitting there waiting to see!

Is yours tomorrow?

Greener, how's it going?


----------



## Greener Grass

Had my blood test this morning and the nurse put on the form I wanted progrsterone checked today. Now waiting it out. Feels like a never ending cycle of waiting for blood test results


----------



## moondust7

Maze those sound like great results to me!!! :thumbup:Thanks for the reassurance... am hoping the next 2 weeks go by a little quicker than the past 2!! 

Armywife - congrats on the heartbeat. You must be on cloud 9 :cloud9:

Sannie - so, so glad to hear everything is ok. You definitely did not waste their time! :flower::hugs:

Dancareoi - keeping everything crossed for you!! Good luck on your scan. :flower:

Greener - good luck with the progesterone test. Glad to hear the hcg is going up. FX :hugs:

AFM - I made it past my m/c date (5w6d) so that feels like a milestone. Am occasionally having cramps, and they completely freak me out, but am hoping things are still going ok. Happy hump day (Wed.) ladies!


----------



## mwaah

Yes its tomorrow Dancareoi. I feel ill and will be wreck driving there, I havent told anyone either. I'm sure you will be the same.

Greener, your arm will be like a pin cushion!! Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Maze

So my HCG is 6x higher than it was on the 25th. It went from 74 to 441 and my progesterone went from 45 to 51. I am doubling every 25 hours. Yay! But boy do I feel tired....

Good luck with everyone's upcoming tests and scans. I am often checking back here to see if there is any news!


----------



## mwaah

Maze said:


> So my HCG is 6x higher than it was on the 25th. It went from 74 to 441 and my progesterone went from 45 to 51. I am doubling every 25 hours. Yay! But boy do I feel tired....
> 
> Good luck with everyone's upcoming tests and scans. I am often checking back here to see if there is any news!


Yay thats fab news, no wonder you are tired, your body is working at super speed :) congrats xx


----------



## moondust7

Good luck Mwaah - let us know how it goes!


----------



## mwaah

moondust7 said:


> Good luck Mwaah - let us know how it goes!


Thank you, I think I will cry either way. 13 hours til i have to drink all that water, probably pee myself on the hours drive over there lol xxx


----------



## LuckyW

Hi guys,

I've been stalking you. I keep visiting this thread, but by the time I make it through a few pages of updates, I'm too tired to post.

But anyway, *Maze*! So sincerely happy to hear your HCG has bounced in such a big way!

*Greener*, hope you get some reassurance today. I can totally remember the frustration of not knowing wtf is going on. Really, really hope you get good news.


BTW, I should probably introduce myself, but I've just gotten exhausted. I promise I will do this later.

Sticky dust to us all! :dust:


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi everyone. Not had chance to read back to what ive missed yet. So i will catch up in a minute haha. 
Quick update from me - Still waiting for my scan date to come through :( According to LMP i am 11 weeks today!! I bought an angelsounds doppler last week and this morning i managed to find a heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Hi everyone. Not had chance to read back to what ive missed yet. So i will catch up in a minute haha.
> Quick update from me - Still waiting for my scan date to come through :( According to LMP i am 11 weeks today!! I bought an angelsounds doppler last week and this morning i managed to find a heartbeat :cloud9:

whoo hoo for heartbeat, must be so reassuring to hear it:happydance:

mwaah - thinking of you.

greener - thinking of you too

Maze - good news with the levels.

Me, well counting down now until tomorrow. Still getting plenty of symptoms. Tired all the time, I could wee for England at the moment, i just can`t stop, feeling a bit queasy the last couple of mornings and heaving a couple of times, but not sure if its because I`m thinking about it and wishing for it, if you know what I mean. Have also been feeling queasy late afternoon into evening as well. Bowels still irregular (sorry if TMI) Constant stuffy nose as well, worse in the mornings, but I don`t have a cold.


----------



## PinkEmily

Thank you Dancareoi :) Yay for symptoms, even if they do make you feel rubbish. The only symptom i've had is sore boobs, the first time i've ever been happy to have them :haha: 

Mwaah: Hope the scan goes well today.

Greener: Thinking of you :hug:

Maze: Great news with your HCG levels


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Thank you Dancareoi :) Yay for symptoms, even if they do make you feel rubbish. The only symptom i've had is sore boobs, the first time i've ever been happy to have them :haha:
> 
> Mwaah: Hope the scan goes well today.
> 
> Greener: Thinking of you :hug:
> 
> Maze: Great news with your HCG levels

i want to feel as crap as possible, because i hope that means all is good!!!!


----------



## mwaah

Well ladies I cried!!! I was too scared to look at the screen and when I did she told me it was just perfect!!

He is measuring 8 weeks and 3 days and had a lovely strong heartbeat.
I know I'm not out of the woods yet but feel a whole letter better especially as still zero symptoms.

Thats so fab PinkEmily you found a heartbeat yourself :)

Dancareoi, I'm so excited for you and you have symptoms, thats more reassuring for you. 

Welcome to the new mummy to be, sorry forgot your username as have baby brain yippeeeeee xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Jelly bean xx.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Maze

That is fantastic! So happy that your scan went well.


----------



## mwaah

Maze said:


> That is fantastic! So happy that your scan went well.

Thank you so much. That was a private one, I have an NHS on Wednesday :) xx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> That is fantastic! So happy that your scan went well.
> 
> Thank you so much. That was a private one, I have an NHS on Wednesday :) xxClick to expand...

mwaah, congrats, so glad it went well. you can breathe a bit easier now!

Mine tomorrow. i just hate the waiting and the suspense!

At least you have another scan next week for extra reassurance.:happydance:

Love the pic - is thats its head on the right, or is it still just a bean!!!


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> mwaah, congrats, so glad it went well. you can breathe a bit easier now!
> 
> Mine tomorrow. i just hate the waiting and the suspense!
> 
> At least you have another scan next week for extra reassurance.:happydance:
> 
> Love the pic - is thats its head on the right, or is it still just a bean!!!

Thank you, i'm so glad I went private. She was so nice. I'm still dreading next weeks but not as much as todays!! 
Eeeek what time is your scan?

You are right. The round yolk sac on the left and head on the right!! I have 15 pictures and 2 videos!! xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> mwaah, congrats, so glad it went well. you can breathe a bit easier now!
> 
> Mine tomorrow. i just hate the waiting and the suspense!
> 
> At least you have another scan next week for extra reassurance.:happydance:
> 
> Love the pic - is thats its head on the right, or is it still just a bean!!!
> 
> Thank you, i'm so glad I went private. She was so nice. I'm still dreading next weeks but not as much as todays!!
> Eeeek what time is your scan?
> 
> You are right. The round yolk sac on the left and head on the right!! I have 15 pictures and 2 videos!! xxxClick to expand...

wow, thats quite a collection!!!! You can tell it`s a little head!!! The scans amaze me, the baby looks like a giant on the screen, but they are actually so small!!!

my scan is 1.00pm - so 23 hours to go. I`m feeling sick just thinking about it.


----------



## mwaah

I know not even 2 CM's yet!! Yes on the other pictures it has more of a shape but I like the way the yolk looks in this one.

Honestly you will feel more sick when you have drank all that water hahaha I'm thinking of you. I nearly cried on the way there and told her not to tell me to look if all was not well and as soon as she saw the heartbeat and told me look, I cried haha God help me when he is born xxx


----------



## tekkitten

Yours is just before mine Dan :) I'm super nervous as well


----------



## tabana

Hi Ladies,

may I join you?

I am pregnant after a loss in December and although I am scared I am so happy...
As I didn't have AF in between I still do not have a definite EDD, my ob says it should be around mid Setember.

First U/S is scheduled for the 18th February, and I will be around 11 weeks then.

Congratulations to all of you!!


----------



## mwaah

tekkitten said:


> Yours is just before mine Dan :) I'm super nervous as well

Good luck, will be thinking of you xxx



tabana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> may I join you?
> 
> I am pregnant after a loss in December and although I am scared I am so happy...
> As I didn't have AF in between I still do not have a definite EDD, my ob says it should be around mid Setember.
> 
> First U/S is scheduled for the 18th February, and I will be around 11 weeks then.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you!!

Sorry for your loss. Congrats on your new pregnancy xxxx


----------



## LuckyW

Congrats, mwaah! Such a well developed looking bean you have there!

I just came back from my first scan. My bean looks like a smudge. But I am thrilled that my smudge has a nice, strong heartbeat.

I haven't really introduced myself yet. So hi, I'm LuckyW. I'm 42. I have been super nervous about this pregnancy because of a mmc last April. I don't have any cubs, and my eggs are only getting older, so I'm feeling like this is my last real shot at parenthood.

Today was apparently the last appointment with my RE. It was a bit odd, because I've seen her sooo many times over the past year. Maybe it was also a bit weird because we actually got our bfp on a break cycle, when she wasn't monitoring me and I wasn't shooting myself up with crazy aggressive fertility drugs. And last year, she had me come back week after week around this time. 

But today, she just referred me back to my regular ob/gyn.

Anyway, you guys seem like a great group, and it really is worth something to chat with others who've experienced loss as well, and previous births!


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Well ladies I cried!!! I was too scared to look at the screen and when I did she told me it was just perfect!!
> 
> He is measuring 8 weeks and 3 days and had a lovely strong heartbeat.
> I know I'm not out of the woods yet but feel a whole letter better especially as still zero symptoms.
> 
> Thats so fab PinkEmily you found a heartbeat yourself :)
> 
> Dancareoi, I'm so excited for you and you have symptoms, thats more reassuring for you.
> 
> Welcome to the new mummy to be, sorry forgot your username as have baby brain yippeeeeee xxxx

Brilliant news, gorgeous scan photo :happydance: :flower:



tabana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> may I join you?
> 
> I am pregnant after a loss in December and although I am scared I am so happy...
> As I didn't have AF in between I still do not have a definite EDD, my ob says it should be around mid Setember.
> 
> First U/S is scheduled for the 18th February, and I will be around 11 weeks then.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you!!

Sorry to hear about your loss, congratulations on being pregnant again! Lots of dust :dust:



LuckyW said:


> Congrats, mwaah! Such a well developed looking bean you have there!
> 
> I just came back from my first scan. My bean looks like a smudge. But I am thrilled that my smudge has a nice, strong heartbeat.
> 
> I haven't really introduced myself yet. So hi, I'm LuckyW. I'm 42. I have been super nervous about this pregnancy because of a mmc last April. I don't have any cubs, and my eggs are only getting older, so I'm feeling like this is my last real shot at parenthood.
> 
> Today was apparently the last appointment with my RE. It was a bit odd, because I've seen her sooo many times over the past year. Maybe it was also a bit weird because we actually got our bfp on a break cycle, when she wasn't monitoring me and I wasn't shooting myself up with crazy aggressive fertility drugs. And last year, she had me come back week after week around this time.
> 
> But today, she just referred me back to my regular ob/gyn.
> 
> Anyway, you guys seem like a great group, and it really is worth something to chat with others who've experienced loss as well, and previous births!

Pleased all went well with your scan :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

I had another scan today, we went private for this one instead of the NHS (NHS scans starting again from next week, weekly as planned) I have been put forward 1 day, so I am 8 weeks 2 days, EDD 10th September. All is well :happydance: Can see its cute little legs and its cute little arm behind/side of its head :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20130131_2123562.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2









20130131_2124362.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0011.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LuckyW

Zebra2023 said:


> I had another scan today, we went private for this one instead of the NHS (NHS scans starting again from next week, weekly as planned) I have been put forward 1 day, so I am 8 weeks 2 days, EDD 10th September. All is well :happydance: Can see its cute little legs and its cute little arm behind/side of its head :cloud9:

super cute!


----------



## Chimpette

Just a quick one to say good luck to Danc today...! I'll be checking for updates.

Great news on all the scans.

And hello to you the new mumma's..!

xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Dancareoi,

Any news..??

xx


----------



## chathamlady

Well i ended up in the er with cramping my hcg levels are only 2670 which is low for what i thought i was i have to go monday for repeat labs its going to be a long weekend the us showed a sac but no hb so they doctor just said im may not be as far along as i thought or im having another miscarriage


----------



## mwaah

LuckyW said:


> Congrats, mwaah! Such a well developed looking bean you have there!
> 
> I just came back from my first scan. My bean looks like a smudge. But I am thrilled that my smudge has a nice, strong heartbeat.
> 
> I haven't really introduced myself yet. So hi, I'm LuckyW. I'm 42. I have been super nervous about this pregnancy because of a mmc last April. I don't have any cubs, and my eggs are only getting older, so I'm feeling like this is my last real shot at parenthood.
> 
> Today was apparently the last appointment with my RE. It was a bit odd, because I've seen her sooo many times over the past year. Maybe it was also a bit weird because we actually got our bfp on a break cycle, when she wasn't monitoring me and I wasn't shooting myself up with crazy aggressive fertility drugs. And last year, she had me come back week after week around this time.
> 
> But today, she just referred me back to my regular ob/gyn.
> 
> Anyway, you guys seem like a great group, and it really is worth something to chat with others who've experienced loss as well, and previous births!

Hiya and welcome. Oh this will be your 1st how lovely :) you have been through a lot but it is all more than worth it. Your smudge will soon be looking like mine :) thank you xxxx




Zebra2023 said:


> I had another scan today, we went private for this one instead of the NHS (NHS scans starting again from next week, weekly as planned) I have been put forward 1 day, so I am 8 weeks 2 days, EDD 10th September. All is well :happydance: Can see its cute little legs and its cute little arm behind/side of its head :cloud9:

Oh thats fab!!! Lovely pics. You are due the day after me. I think mine will be more like the 2nd due to the gestational diabetes. xxx



Chimpette said:


> Just a quick one to say good luck to Danc today...! I'll be checking for updates.
> 
> Great news on all the scans.

 Thank you. How are you doing?? xxx


----------



## mwaah

chathamlady said:


> Well i ended up in the er with cramping my hcg levels are only 2670 which is low for what i thought i was i have to go monday for repeat labs its going to be a long weekend the us showed a sac but no hb so they doctor just said im may not be as far along as i thought or im having another miscarriage

I'm sorry to hear this but hang in there. Its still so early to see a HB xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all and welcome newbies!

Well, so far so good, thank goodness.

I saw HB myself before she confirmed it so that was a relief! She says I am 7+6 I thought at most I was 7 + 4 but that is fine.

Had to have some blood taken and be shown how to inject the clexane into my tummy once day, it wasn't actually too bad. 

So now I inject clexane once a day, test my blood sugars 4 times a day and insert progesterone twice a day, no time for anything else.

She said it looked like a little butter bean!

She said I could go back when I wanted, some do weekly, otherwise 2 weekly and others monthly. We are actually going again next Friday because the specialist I am under will be there.

I can relax a little for now, but will be worried again next week!


----------



## tekkitten

Thats great news! So happy for you :D


----------



## dancareoi

tekkitten said:


> Thats great news! So happy for you :D

What time is yours, I know you are a little behind us!


----------



## Chimpette

Woohoo fantastic news!!!!!

I've got another scan next Friday as well... also booked my 12 week scan today as had booking appointment with midwife and it's on the 25th Feb. So really one 2 weeks between... thank goodness for that!


----------



## mwaah

Thats fab news Dancareoi and good luck with all your meds...eeek

I dont think they will scan me on the NHS weekly or fortnightly :( but happy for you and Chimp.

Well I tried to book in with the midwife but she is fully booked for February...ooops. The Dr's reception gave me her mobile number but she is on holiday until next week. Not really bothered about seeing her but need to get my 12 week scan sorted lol xxxx


----------



## tekkitten

dancareoi said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Thats great news! So happy for you :D
> 
> What time is yours, I know you are a little behind us!Click to expand...

It's in two and a half hours :S


----------



## dancareoi

tekkitten said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> Thats great news! So happy for you :D
> 
> What time is yours, I know you are a little behind us!Click to expand...
> 
> It's in two and a half hours :SClick to expand...

That's about 8.40 our time, keeping everything crossed for you:hugs:

Chimp and mwahh, thanks. I can relax a little tonight now, but I was fine at this point last time so I still have a long way to go before I can really properly relax! She called it a little butter bean, I like that!

They took some blood today which is to do with the clexane, something to do with renal function, I need to call hosp tomorrow to get results.

I am at diabetic clinic at hosp on Monday, I have another scan next week and midwife coming next Friday as well.

My 12 week scan came through, but as that is based on LMP I need t change it as I would only be 11 + 2 and that's not far enough for the nuchal.

Just been to docs to hand in prescription for all the diabetic stuff I need and to get more progesterone.

It's like a chemist in our house.

By the way folks, my name us Lisa :hugs:


----------



## mwaah

tekkitten said:


> It's in two and a half hours :S

Good luck, will be thinking of you xxxx



dancareoi said:


> That's about 8.40 our time, keeping everything crossed for you:hugs:
> 
> Chimp and mwahh, thanks. I can relax a little tonight now, but I was fine at this point last time so I still have a long way to go before I can really properly relax! She called it a little butter bean, I like that!
> 
> They took some blood today which is to do with the clexane, something to do with renal function, I need to call hosp tomorrow to get results.
> 
> I am at diabetic clinic at hosp on Monday, I have another scan next week and midwife coming next Friday as well.
> 
> My 12 week scan came through, but as that is based on LMP I need t change it as I would only be 11 + 2 and that's not far enough for the nuchal.
> 
> Just been to docs to hand in prescription for all the diabetic stuff I need and to get more progesterone.
> 
> It's like a chemist in our house.
> 
> By the way folks, my name us Lisa :hugs:

I feel a little better after my scan but know the anxiety will creep in before next weeks. I still can't believe I have a jelly bean in there and you have a butter bean Lisa :) My name is Liss.

You must have a daily planner and a very full diary!! I dont know when I have to see the diabetic clinic yet as not booked in. I dont mind telling you I'm not looking forward to checking bloods and injecting insulin again grrrr.

I told my DS i have a baby in my tummy and he cried and said he wanted the baby now, September is going to be a lifetime away for him. Hopefully it will arrive before his birthday on the 8th so we can make an extra big fuss of him xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> It's in two and a half hours :S
> 
> Good luck, will be thinking of you xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> That's about 8.40 our time, keeping everything crossed for you:hugs:
> 
> Chimp and mwahh, thanks. I can relax a little tonight now, but I was fine at this point last time so I still have a long way to go before I can really properly relax! She called it a little butter bean, I like that!
> 
> They took some blood today which is to do with the clexane, something to do with renal function, I need to call hosp tomorrow to get results.
> 
> I am at diabetic clinic at hosp on Monday, I have another scan next week and midwife coming next Friday as well.
> 
> My 12 week scan came through, but as that is based on LMP I need t change it as I would only be 11 + 2 and that's not far enough for the nuchal.
> 
> Just been to docs to hand in prescription for all the diabetic stuff I need and to get more progesterone.
> 
> It's like a chemist in our house.
> 
> By the way folks, my name us Lisa :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel a little better after my scan but know the anxiety will creep in before next weeks. I still can't believe I have a jelly bean in there and you have a butter bean Lisa :) My name is Liss.
> 
> You must have a daily planner and a very full diary!! I dont know when I have to see the diabetic clinic yet as not booked in. I dont mind telling you I'm not looking forward to checking bloods and injecting insulin again grrrr.
> 
> I told my DS i have a baby in my tummy and he cried and said he wanted the baby now, September is going to be a lifetime away for him. Hopefully it will arrive before his birthday on the 8th so we can make an extra big fuss of him xxxxClick to expand...

Hi Liss, is this short for elisabeth, I think I saw it on your scan pictures.

Are you full diabetic or just gestational? In my first I was gestational and on insulin from 36 weeks, but have never been on it again as I have managed to diet control it!

Although my readings the last few days have been under what they should be, the one first thing in the morning is a little high! I'll see wha happens when I go on Monday.

We have not told our DC anything yet. We told them I was Pg before I had my loss in jan last year, as I thought I was 14 weeks when we told them. They were so excited, telling them the baby had died was the hardest thing we have ever had to do. Last June my son had to write something about the worst thing he had experienced, he wrote the loss of a sibling, it broke my heart. We don't want to put them through that again. So when I was pg in sept we didn't tell them, so they never knew we lost another.

We won't be saying a word yet. My youngest is 2 so he is a little too young to understand what's going on anyway.

I won't be happy until I get past 14 weeks, so a long time to go yet!

Wonder what the odds are of your jelly bean arriving on your DS birthday?


----------



## mwaah

Yes it is short for Elisabeth I realised after i posted that my name was on there. 

I hope I can diet control it. I tried last time but was on insulin from 20 weeks or 22, can't quite remember. It's just gestational. My sugars were staying high over night so I just injected on an evening so the sugar didn't rest on the baby all night.

I can't imagine having to tell my child about a loss. Fingers crossed this is a keeper so I wont. Oh gosh 14 weeks does seem like ages away, I'm crossing everything for you.

My MMC was at 10 weeks but the baby died at 8 1/2 weeks so my scan yesterday was still not past my dates.
My LO is 2 but he is very clued up as its just me and him and we live 300 miles from family so he is my main company, we just chat about everything. My hubby left a year ago. Jelly beans father is a sperm donor.
I think if I have GD's again he will be early but I dont want him in August as he'll be the youngest in school so the 2nd or 4th sept would be nice.

Whats your due date? When were your others born and how old are they? xx


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining so late.

I'm due around September 14th, so I'm around 8 weeks now, but still terrified after a loss at around 5 weeks just before this pregnancy.

Hope we all get our rainbows this time!


----------



## MadamRose

welcome bubbles :wave: sorry for your loss and congratulations on your pregnancy 

i don't mind you being late i will go through and try and find out who else is new here if i miss anyone just let me know


----------



## MadamRose

stuckinoki so sorry hunni :hugs:

ArmyWife1984 glad all went well at prenatal appointment 

Greener Grass was there any more news hun?

Maze glad your hcg levels were really good 

PinkEmily :happydance: for heartbeat hope you get scan date soon 

mwaah glad you got a lovely scan, and yay for strong heartbeat 

tabana welcome to the group hope all goes well at your scan, let us know a edd once you have one 

LuckyW :wave: sorry i am only just welcoming you, glad you got a lovely scan :D do you have rough due date?

chathamlady i hope all is ok hunni x 

dancareoi glad you saw heartbeat hunni x

AFM i got my 12 week scan date today, however it isnt until the 27th and i will be like 13+2 or something and I'm like urrrh as i thought it would be a whole week earlier. Not had time to be on much back at uni and the long days are just killing me


----------



## LuckyW

chathamlady said:


> Well i ended up in the er with cramping my hcg levels are only 2670 which is low for what i thought i was i have to go monday for repeat labs its going to be a long weekend the us showed a sac but no hb so they doctor just said im may not be as far along as i thought or im having another miscarriage

Hugs, sorry you're in for a long weekend. Sounds like everything could be fine, though?



dancareoi said:


> I saw HB myself before she confirmed it so that was a relief! She says I am 7+6 I thought at most I was 7 + 4 but that is fine.

I was told the vaginal ultrasounds were accurate to within a week. I'm trying not to care that my smudge measured 6+1 instead of 6+5, as I'd expected. 



tekkitten said:


> It's in two and a half hours :S

Good luck!



mwaah said:


> I told my DS i have a baby in my tummy and he cried and said he wanted the baby now, September is going to be a lifetime away for him. Hopefully it will arrive before his birthday on the 8th so we can make an extra big fuss of him xxxx

Aww! Very cute!



dancareoi said:


> Last June my son had to write something about the worst thing he had experienced, he wrote the loss of a sibling, it broke my heart.

ouch. Kind of breaks my heart just to read about it.



> I won't be happy until I get past 14 weeks, so a long time to go yet

I hear this. I'm wondering how long my relief at the positive scan will last before the worrying starts to outweigh it.


----------



## LuckyW

mwaah said:


> My LO is 2 but he is very clued up as its just me and him and we live 300 miles from family so he is my main company, we just chat about everything.

This is getting cuter and cuter. 

Can't be easy that things didn't work out with the husband, but hope it was one of those breaks that was ultimately a change for the better.



bubbles82 said:


> Hey girls,

Hi!



mummytochloe said:


> LuckyW :wave: sorry i am only just welcoming you, glad you got a lovely scan :D do you have rough due date?

Thanks, mummy. I'm due 9/21.


----------



## tekkitten

Scan went well! Measuring right on point, heart beat seen at 136 bpm :) ill post a pic later, just out for lunch!


----------



## MadamRose

tekkitten glad all went well :D


----------



## LuckyW

yay!


----------



## dancareoi

Wow, lots going on since I last posted, doing this on phone now so struggling to see everything!

Hi to everyone.

Tekkitten, so glad your scan went well.

Liss, I read earlier in this thread that you are doing this on your own and I thought how brave you are, especially without family around to support you.

Its not quite the same, but at least you have us for a little moral support if you need it.

I have 3 kids already.
DS 11. DD 8 DS 2 3/4

Big year for us, my due date is probably around 15 or 16 sept.
My first was 3 weeks early, my DD was breach so section 2 weeks early and my youngest was 2 weeks early, so I have early babies!

My bloods are within levels in day so not worried about that, but my morning ones are coming up higher than they should. I'm at clinic monday, so I'll see what they say.


----------



## dancareoi

Also meant to say, my daughter is taking her first holy communion in april (kids and DH are catholic) and my son will be starting secondary school in sept. He sat 11+ grammer school exams for Birmingham and Warwickshire. He did well in both tests, so should get the grammer school of his choice. Offers out 4 weeks today!


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> LuckyW said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, mwaah! Such a well developed looking bean you have there!
> 
> I just came back from my first scan. My bean looks like a smudge. But I am thrilled that my smudge has a nice, strong heartbeat.
> 
> I haven't really introduced myself yet. So hi, I'm LuckyW. I'm 42. I have been super nervous about this pregnancy because of a mmc last April. I don't have any cubs, and my eggs are only getting older, so I'm feeling like this is my last real shot at parenthood.
> 
> Today was apparently the last appointment with my RE. It was a bit odd, because I've seen her sooo many times over the past year. Maybe it was also a bit weird because we actually got our bfp on a break cycle, when she wasn't monitoring me and I wasn't shooting myself up with crazy aggressive fertility drugs. And last year, she had me come back week after week around this time.
> 
> But today, she just referred me back to my regular ob/gyn.
> 
> Anyway, you guys seem like a great group, and it really is worth something to chat with others who've experienced loss as well, and previous births!
> 
> Hiya and welcome. Oh this will be your 1st how lovely :) you have been through a lot but it is all more than worth it. Your smudge will soon be looking like mine :) thank you xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I had another scan today, we went private for this one instead of the NHS (NHS scans starting again from next week, weekly as planned) I have been put forward 1 day, so I am 8 weeks 2 days, EDD 10th September. All is well :happydance: Can see its cute little legs and its cute little arm behind/side of its head :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats fab!!! Lovely pics. You are due the day after me. I think mine will be more like the 2nd due to the gestational diabetes. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick one to say good luck to Danc today...! I'll be checking for updates.
> 
> Great news on all the scans.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. How are you doing?? xxxClick to expand...

Thank you :flower: Sorry to hear about your GD :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies. Seen more lovely scans :thumbup:


----------



## chathamlady

Well it was a miscarriage just had a heavy bleed :( best of luck to everyone


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry chathamlady :hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

Ok hope this works!

11mm and 136 bpm :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LuckyW

chathamlady said:


> Well it was a miscarriage just had a heavy bleed :( best of luck to everyone

Hugs to you. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Sannie87

Chathamlady I am so sorry :hugs:

I see lots of ladies have had good scans :flower:

We got our 12 week nuchal scan appointment through it's on the 4th of March I should be 12w3days.

A friend of mine saw an advert for a private clinic in London looking for women between 5-11 weeks for a free scan,picture and 40pounds. They are training their new sonographers. I did not see an issue with this as I know atm bubbi is ok just wanna see if its still growing and the HB is still there so could not pass up the opportunity.

If anyone is interested I can give you the email for the lady that is organizing the appointments. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

xx


----------



## dancareoi

chathamlady - so sorry - :hugs:

LuckyW - :hi: - haven`t had chance to say hi yet. 

tekkitten - lovely pic - i might try and out mine on later - my little butter bean was measuring 14.3mm.

Sannie - good idea with the scan. We`re in midlands so too far for us.

morning to everyone else.


----------



## PinkEmily

chathamlady i am so sorry :(

Mwaah - I keep asking my LO if he would like a baby brother or sister and he shouts 'NO WAY' :haha:

I finally received my scan date this morning and its on Wednesday!! Finally we will get a more definite due date!


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Pink - :hi: - not long to wait for your scan.


here`s my little butter bean. Picture isn`t that clear because it`s a photograph of the scan picture as i don`t know how to use our scanner!!!


----------



## Chimpette

Real quick one I'm on phone so excuse any typos ill post again when I get home.

Sannie id like the email please.

Thanks


----------



## tekkitten

Cute Dan!!! 

Your about 3 days ahead of me I think ;) what a cute little bean!


----------



## LuckyW

tekkitten said:


> 11mm and 136 bpm :)




dancareoi said:


> here`s my little butter bean.

These beans are _cute_!



PinkEmily said:


> Mwaah - I keep asking my LO if he would like a baby brother or sister and he shouts 'NO WAY' :haha:

This is also extremely cute.


----------



## LuckyW

Worried about Greener. Hope you're okay, lady!


----------



## Greener Grass

Had a bad few days. Where to start. Levels risen from 1350 to 1920 in 47 hours so still not great but doubling time a bit quicker than before. Progesterone level only 7.2. Much fighting with dr now on progesterone suppositories. Had bleeding last night and today. Been at hospital to see ooh dr who told me its in the Gods hands and what will be will be. My vitals look good tummy feels normal. I've to rest. No stairs no lifting no sex and ask dr for scan on Monday. Terrified, exhausted, can't take much more


----------



## LuckyW

Greener Grass said:


> Had a bad few days. Where to start. Levels risen from 1350 to 1920 in 47 hours so still not great but doubling time a bit quicker than before. Progesterone level only 7.2. Much fighting with dr now on progesterone suppositories. Had bleeding last night and today. Been at hospital to see ooh dr who told me its in the Gods hands and what will be will be. My vitals look good tummy feels normal. I've to rest. No stairs no lifting no sex and ask dr for scan on Monday. Terrified, exhausted, can't take much more

Sounds brutal. Hard enough when HCG and Progesterone levels are on target.

What's the fight with doc re P suppositories about? 

Don't answer that if you don't feel like posting. You need to conserve your energy. But thanks for responding above, and please know that people out here on the internets are thinking of you and sending big hopes and huge clouds of sticky dust your way.


----------



## MadamRose

chathamlady so sorry :hugs:

PinkEmily aww not long to wait at all :D 

dancareoi lovely picture 

Greener Grass hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## Greener Grass

Basically here in the uk it's not normal for a standard gp to ever prescribe those. He tried to tell me there was nothing they could give me to begin with! I had to fight to get them at all. 

Thank you. Will update when I know more


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> Basically here in the uk it's not normal for a standard gp to ever prescribe those. He tried to tell me there was nothing they could give me to begin with! I had to fight to get them at all.
> 
> Thank you. Will update when I know more

Hi Greener, sorry you are having such a stressful time. Do you now have the Progesterone?

Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Greener Grass

Yep I'm on 200mg a day


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> Yep I'm on 200mg a day

Hopefully that will help, but it certainly can`t do any harm.

i`m on 800mg a day!!!!


----------



## Greener Grass

I wish I was on more but the fight was big enough to get this I know they won't give me more.


----------



## mwaah

bubbles82 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining so late.
> 
> I'm due around September 14th, so I'm around 8 weeks now, but still terrified after a loss at around 5 weeks just before this pregnancy.
> 
> Hope we all get our rainbows this time!

Congrats on your new pregnancy Fx its a sticky sticky one xxx



mummytochloe said:


> mwaah glad you got a lovely scan, and yay for strong heartbeat
> 
> AFM i got my 12 week scan date today, however it isnt until the 27th and i will be like 13+2 or something and I'm like urrrh as i thought it would be a whole week earlier. Not had time to be on much back at uni and the long days are just killing me

Thank you, good to see you here and my god well done for replying to everybody!! 27th seems like ages away, FX all will be well. xxx



LuckyW said:


> This is getting cuter and cuter.
> 
> Can't be easy that things didn't work out with the husband, but hope it was one of those breaks that was ultimately a change for the better.

Thanks he is so cute. Hubby just left for no apparent reason, I thought we were happy so it was a huge shock and took a lot of getting used to.




tekkitten said:


> Scan went well! Measuring right on point, heart beat seen at 136 bpm :) ill post a pic later, just out for lunch!

Thats fab and lovely pic xxx



dancareoi said:


> Liss, I read earlier in this thread that you are doing this on your own and I thought how brave you are, especially without family around to support you.
> 
> Its not quite the same, but at least you have us for a little moral support if you need it.
> 
> I have 3 kids already.
> DS 11. DD 8 DS 2 3/4
> 
> Big year for us, my due date is probably around 15 or 16 sept.
> My first was 3 weeks early, my DD was breach so section 2 weeks early and my youngest was 2 weeks early, so I have early babies!
> 
> My bloods are within levels in day so not worried about that, but my morning ones are coming up higher than they should. I'm at clinic monday, so I'll see what they say.
> 
> Also meant to say, my daughter is taking her first holy communion in april (kids and DH are catholic) and my son will be starting secondary school in sept. He sat 11+ grammer school exams for Birmingham and Warwickshire. He did well in both tests, so should get the grammer school of his choice. Offers out 4 weeks today!

Thank you its great having everyone on here to talk too. Hubby came yesterday to see DS ( he has only seen him for an hour since last July) I didnt know how i was going to feel seeing him again but i didnt feel anything, just can't believe i am married to such an insensitive guy. He even said he was coming back next Sunday to see him.... we'll see.

Wow a very busy year for and probably and august baby!! Thats great about your son, goodluck in 4 weeks for him.



chathamlady said:


> Well it was a miscarriage just had a heavy bleed :( best of luck to everyone

Oh no I'm so sorry, thinking of you :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## mwaah

Sannie87 said:


> We got our 12 week nuchal scan appointment through it's on the 4th of March I should be 12w3days.
> 
> A friend of mine saw an advert for a private clinic in London looking for women between 5-11 weeks for a free scan,picture and 40pounds. They are training their new sonographers. I did not see an issue with this as I know atm bubbi is ok just wanna see if its still growing and the HB is still there so could not pass up the opportunity.
> 
> If anyone is interested I can give you the email for the lady that is organizing the appointments.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend
> 
> xx

Thanks for that but London is a bit far. did you go or are you going? xxx



PinkEmily said:


> Mwaah - I keep asking my LO if he would like a baby brother or sister and he shouts 'NO WAY' :haha:
> 
> I finally received my scan date this morning and its on Wednesday!! Finally we will get a more definite due date!

hahaha thats so sweet, my DS keeps changing his mind about a brother or a sister. What time is your scan? Mine is at 2.30pm on Wednesday. xxx



Greener Grass said:


> Had a bad few days. Where to start. Levels risen from 1350 to 1920 in 47 hours so still not great but doubling time a bit quicker than before. Progesterone level only 7.2. Much fighting with dr now on progesterone suppositories. Had bleeding last night and today. Been at hospital to see ooh dr who told me its in the Gods hands and what will be will be. My vitals look good tummy feels normal. I've to rest. No stairs no lifting no sex and ask dr for scan on Monday. Terrified, exhausted, can't take much more

Sorry you are still going through this. Hopefully the progesterone will help. Well done for sticking to your guns and getting it though. I asked just before I lost my last one and the Dr wouldnt give it me. I hope you get a good outcome at least you know you are doing all you can xxxx


----------



## Sannie87

Chimpette here's the email address hun.
[email protected]

I do have to mention that it's also a clinic that deals with unplanned pregnancy, teenage pregnancies etc....I wasn't sure if i felt comfortable to go considering what they give advice on there but at the end of the day it's not why we are going and we get to see if our bubbi is ok.

Send her an email I hope you can still get an appointment :)

Mwaah we are going on Saturday, am a bit nervous if I am honest we have had two good scans but am so worried something has happened in the mean time.

Greener I hope it all keeps going well for you :hugs:

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## MadamRose

Hope all goes well sannie 

I can't believe i am 10 weeks tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## PinkEmily

Dancareoi - Your scan pictures are so lovely! 

Greener - Im thinking of you, well done for fighting them!! 

Mwahh - My scan is at 10.30. Poor hubby is working nights, he's going to try and leave early at 5am so he gets a few hours sleep at least. Im really looking forward to it, even though I have heard the heartbeat Im still struggling to understand that there is a baby in there.


----------



## LuckyW

Greener Grass said:


> I wish I was on more but the fight was big enough to get this I know they won't give me more.

FWIW, 200 mg could be totally sufficient. It has absolutely spiked my levels in the past. 



mwaah said:


> Hubby just left for no apparent reason, I thought we were happy so it was a huge shock and took a lot of getting used to.

I'm almost speechless. Hard to imagine forgiving someone for leaving like that. Kudos to you for being able to pick up the pieces and move on with your lives. You're a strong lady!



Sannie87 said:


> Mwaah we are going on Saturday, am a bit nervous if I am honest we have had two good scans but am so worried something has happened in the mean time.

Good luck. Remember, the chances are much, much better that your bean is just fine. 



mummytochloe said:


> I can't believe i am 10 weeks tomorrow :wacko:

Congrats!


----------



## LuckyW

Good luck with your scan, Pink! :dust:


----------



## Sannie87

PinkEmily said:


> Mwahh - My scan is at 10.30. Poor hubby is working nights, he's going to try and leave early at 5am so he gets a few hours sleep at least. Im really looking forward to it, even though I have heard the heartbeat Im still struggling to understand that there is a baby in there.

 Good luck for your scan. xx

LuckyW Thank you I know you are right I just think and worry too much :blush: Just want to finally take a baby home ya know after 5 years.


----------



## LuckyW

Sannie87 said:


> LuckyW Thank you I know you are right I just think and worry too much :blush: Just want to finally take a baby home ya know after 5 years.

I totally, totally get it. Previous mmc here myself. Reminding myself that the bean now has pretty good odds, this is how I cope with fear of loss.

And I think yours are better than mine, because I don't think you are 40+!


----------



## dancareoi

LuckyW said:


> Sannie87 said:
> 
> 
> LuckyW Thank you I know you are right I just think and worry too much :blush: Just want to finally take a baby home ya know after 5 years.
> 
> I totally, totally get it. Previous mmc here myself. Reminding myself that the bean now has pretty good odds, this is how I cope with fear of loss.
> 
> And I think yours are better than mine, because I don't think you are 40+!Click to expand...

Hi lucky, I keep looking at your lovely scan picture, your little bean looks just like a lovely little gummy bear!

I too am 40+ - 41 now, 42 in August!


----------



## Chimpette

Good luck with everyone's scans...! I can't remember when they all are... but I'm stalking waiting for all the good news.

I have 4 more sleeps until mine... I hope everything is still ok, but I'm thinking positive!

Greener - Still got my fingers crossed for you

xx


----------



## dancareoi

Yeah, good luck to all with scans, pink I think yours is soon!


----------



## MadamRose

Chimpette aww not long now for you :D

I still have over 3 weeks to wait for mine :( on a positive 10 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Sannie87

LuckyW said:


> Sannie87 said:
> 
> 
> LuckyW Thank you I know you are right I just think and worry too much :blush: Just want to finally take a baby home ya know after 5 years.
> 
> I totally, totally get it. Previous mmc here myself. Reminding myself that the bean now has pretty good odds, this is how I cope with fear of loss.
> 
> And I think yours are better than mine, because I don't think you are 40+!Click to expand...

 Ur right I'm not 40+ but that doesn't mean one worries less.
I gotta let go and lighten up a bit about it all...


----------



## Sannie87

Chimpette did you email the lady I told you about regarding the scan? Did u manage to get an appointment?


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Sannie,

No I didn't bother, as I have a scan on friday, and then I have 12 week scan 2 weeks after that.

I'm hoping the 2 weeks go quickly still though:haha:


----------



## Sannie87

Oh I see so having one on saturday too won't make that much difference lol
Mines not until 4th of March so this is a bit of a break in between so it wont seem as long :D

x


----------



## dancareoi

Well, I now have to inject insulin once a day due to high blood sugars in the mornings!

So now I take progesterone twice a day, check my blood sugars 4 times a day, inject clexane once a day and from tomorrow inject insulin once a day!

I don't care what I have to do as long as I get my rainbow!


----------



## LuckyW

dancareoi said:


> Hi lucky, I keep looking at your lovely scan picture, your little bean looks just like a lovely little gummy bear!

lol. It is a gummy bear, not a real scan. Just think it's super cute when they're at that stage they look like gummies.

Hoping that's what I'll see at my next scan at 8 1/2.


Good luck at your next, Chimp. :dust:

Sannie, not trying to take away your right to worry. ;)

Oh, and back to dan- heh, bet it seems like the medications take up a big chunk of your head space. Just being on the TTC regimen of CoQ10, DHEA, DHA and prenatals seemed like a lot to remember, for me.


----------



## PinkEmily

dancareoi said:


> Yeah, good luck to all with scans, pink I think yours is soon!

It is, its on Wednesday :happydance:. Really looking forward to it strangely. Hopefully i will be able to believe there is a baby in my tummy.


----------



## moondust7

Pink good luck!!

Lucky - loved your scan pic!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck to all who have scans soon :flower:


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies, how are you all doing.

Finally managed to get a booking in appointment with the midwife for next Tuesday, so soon I'll be on the dreaded blood sugars and insulin Lisa.

Goodluck for tomorrow Pink, can't wait to see your pic. Mine is in the afternoon. Dreading it xxx


----------



## moondust7

Good luck Mwaah!!!


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all doing.
> 
> Finally managed to get a booking in appointment with the midwife for next Tuesday, so soon I'll be on the dreaded blood sugars and insulin Lisa.
> 
> Goodluck for tomorrow Pink, can't wait to see your pic. Mine is in the afternoon. Dreading it xxx

Good luck Liss and pink

Just done my first insulin jab! Not too bad really :thumbup:


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> Good luck Liss and pink
> 
> Just done my first insulin jab! Not too bad really :thumbup:

Thank you.

Urgh well done you. How much are you on? No idea when I'll see the diabetic Dr as I didnt see her until after my GTT at 18 weeks last time. They said they wont even test me this time. xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Liss and pink
> 
> Just done my first insulin jab! Not too bad really :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Urgh well done you. How much are you on? No idea when I'll see the diabetic Dr as I didnt see her until after my GTT at 18 weeks last time. They said they wont even test me this time. xxxClick to expand...

I haven't been tested. As a matter of course I was at clinic last Tuesday and given stuff to check bloods.

Had to go back yesterday for check up and they said my morning readings were a bit too high, so they decided to jump on it straight away and out me on insulin.

Back again today to be shown what to do. I am on 2 units just at night, so it will work slowly through the night and hopefully lower my sugar levels over night. 

Back again next Monday.

Getting myself all worried today as not had any sickness. Well no heaving anyway, have felt a little queasy sometimes, so really hoping that counts as sickness.


----------



## mwaah

I was only on it at night time, I started at 2 then they just adjust it to what i felt I needed. Some nights i was upto 12 but thats when we had an Indian lol

I'm sure all is well and you are just worried (with good reason). feeling queasy is still good as symptoms should be lessening now with the placenta getting ready to kick in.
I cried Sunday night as had these funny twinges and remember having them with my 10 week loss at the same time I had these. Hopefully I will see a heartbeat tomorrow, feel as nervous as I was last week. xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> I was only on it at night time, I started at 2 then they just adjust it to what i felt I needed. Some nights i was upto 12 but thats when we had an Indian lol
> 
> I'm sure all is well and you are just worried (with good reason). feeling queasy is still good as symptoms should be lessening now with the placenta getting ready to kick in.
> I cried Sunday night as had these funny twinges and remember having them with my 10 week loss at the same time I had these. Hopefully I will see a heartbeat tomorrow, feel as nervous as I was last week. xxx

Thinking of you tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Liss and Pink - good luck today - i know exactly how you are feeling at this moment in time!

Queasiness back this morning, so pleased about that!

Insulin didn`t make any difference, reading still a bit high today. Should be 5.3 or less and was 5.6. Hospital will be calling on Friday to see how its going, so if still high i expect I will have to increase the units!

I am going to be full of holes. 4 pin pricks a day to check bloods, plus clexane and insulin and today is acupunture!!!! Better not drink to much cos i`ll start leaking!!!!


----------



## mwaah

Hope it all went well Pink and hubby stayed awake for you.

Eeeek i think you will be upping the dose Lisa. Hahaha yes before where you putting your holes. Do you inject into your tummy or your thigh?

Well just abouts to leave for my scan. I know all you ladies will be feeling the same about your scans... but arghhhh an hour seems like an eternity away. 

Hope everyone is doing well xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hope it all went well Pink and hubby stayed awake for you.
> 
> Eeeek i think you will be upping the dose Lisa. Hahaha yes before where you putting your holes. Do you inject into your tummy or your thigh?
> 
> Well just abouts to leave for my scan. I know all you ladies will be feeling the same about your scans... but arghhhh an hour seems like an eternity away.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxxx

Thinking of you:hugs:

Clexane in stomach and insulin in leg!


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi!! The scan went well. It confirmed that my dates were right (i was a day or two off) I'm 10 weeks 3 days and due 1st September :) They have booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks just to check the baby is growing well. Its little heart was beating away.

My 3 year old nephew said it looked like a sister so now whenever we show Olly the scan photo he says "Its ma sister" :haha: 

Hope your scan went well Mwaah. Will keep my eye out for an update :)


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Hi!! The scan went well. It confirmed that my dates were right (i was a day or two off) I'm 10 weeks 3 days and due 1st September :) They have booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks just to check the baby is growing well. Its little heart was beating away.
> 
> My 3 year old nephew said it looked like a sister so now whenever we show Olly the scan photo he says "Its ma sister" :haha:
> 
> Hope your scan went well Mwaah. Will keep my eye out for an update :)

What a relief, glad all went well.


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily glad your scan went well :D


----------



## Chimpette

yay happy news for your scan Pink.

Hope you don't leak too much Danc - although whatever it takes hey.

2 more sleeps for me.... I'm trying to keep myself busy at work and then studying on nights... it seems to be working.. LOL

Mwaah - Any news..?


----------



## mwaah

Chimpette said:


> 2 more sleeps for me.... I'm trying to keep myself busy at work and then studying on nights... it seems to be working.. LOL
> 
> Mwaah - Any news..?

Woop woop not long now chimp :) I'll be stalking for a pic!!

Oh used to inject into my tummy until I hit a stretch mark...OUCH!! thigh from then on. Well done for injecting the one in your tummy. Is that like a real injection and not a pen like the insulin?

Yay Pink thats fab news :) :hugs:

My scan went well!!! Really cant believe I have a baby growing inside my me!!
She put me a day forward then last weeks scan so now back on track with my ticker and due on little mans birthday so I reckon the 1st or 2nd of Sept if my consultant and I compromise on the induction date.

Thank you for all your support ladies, I really have been a wreck!! xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> 2 more sleeps for me.... I'm trying to keep myself busy at work and then studying on nights... it seems to be working.. LOL
> 
> Mwaah - Any news..?
> 
> Woop woop not long now chimp :) I'll be stalking for a pic!!
> 
> Oh used to inject into my tummy until I hit a stretch mark...OUCH!! thigh from then on. Well done for injecting the one in your tummy. Is that like a real injection and not a pen like the insulin?
> 
> Yay Pink thats fab news :) :hugs:
> 
> My scan went well!!! Really cant believe I have a baby growing inside my me!!
> She put me a day forward then last weeks scan so now back on track with my ticker and due on little mans birthday so I reckon the 1st or 2nd of Sept if my consultant and I compromise on the induction date.
> 
> Thank you for all your support ladies, I really have been a wreck!! xxxClick to expand...

Brilliant, so glad it went well. You can sit back and relax now:happydance:


----------



## mwaah

Thank you. I know its not a guarantee but its the furthest along I have gotten for a long time so I'm a happy bunny for now. 

Might even start looking at baby things!! xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

PinkEmily said:


> Hi!! The scan went well. It confirmed that my dates were right (i was a day or two off) I'm 10 weeks 3 days and due 1st September :) They have booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks just to check the baby is growing well. Its little heart was beating away.
> 
> My 3 year old nephew said it looked like a sister so now whenever we show Olly the scan photo he says "Its ma sister" :haha:
> 
> Hope your scan went well Mwaah. Will keep my eye out for an update :)

Happy your scan went welll! We went from 2ww after m/c together and almost now into 2nd tri! We are due right around the same time too!! Did u go early or late with lo?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Mwaah: glad ur scan went welll too! When do u go back again? Ive started looking at strollers...gonna need a doublle one!!! :wacko:


----------



## mwaah

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Mwaah: glad ur scan went welll too! When do u go back again? Ive started looking at strollers...gonna need a doublle one!!! :wacko:


Thank you. My scan will be the usual 12 week one they do in the UK. I think it will be more like 13 weeks though as I havent booked in with the midwife yet.
When do you have another?

Yes you will need a double. I already have a double as use it when friends come or i look after their little ones. I'm lucky as my DS will be nearly 3 so a pram and a buggy board will do me. You will need a double though. Are you going for a side by side or a tandem? xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

go every 4wks now. So next one is the 28th.. ill be 13 wks then.

I have no clue what kind of stroller to get. I like the idea of side by side so they each have their own view but just not sure how many doorways ill fit through lol...so im trying to find a side by side that is skinny. Im planning on using it mostly outdoors anyways so maybe it wont be too much of an issue.
need another crib too!! :wacko: 
do you still have alot of things from your first?


----------



## PinkEmily

Thanks everyone! 

Yay, so happy your scan went well too Mwaah. Roll on our 12 week scans!

Armywife - I know, quite spooky really. Our bodies seem to be on the same wave length :haha: I was a week late with Olly, i don't think they will let me go late this time as i had a section. 

We will most likely have a pushchair and board like Mwaah, unless Olly still likes trying to run off. I think i might try baby wearing too then stick Olly in a buggy. We have a few bits from our first. I think i'm going to use the same pram (unless OH treats me to a new one) the car seat will be the same, cot, baby bath. We just need a moses basket/crib and baby bouncer.


----------



## dancareoi

We need pictures!!


----------



## Chimpette

I have an out n about nipper 360 double... can't recommend them enough... I love it!


----------



## mwaah

Yes Pink glad they went the way we hoped. I think its been the longest 9 weeks of my life. I just cant decide what single pram to get?? I like the Babystyle Oyster.

Thats good you get them every 4 weeks Armywife. Good to see your bean grow. I prefer side by sides if you arent going in too many shops!! Yes I have the big things, not the pram though and gave away all his clothes and bedding only a few months ago.
Wont you LO be in a bed when the new one arrives?

My friend has a 360 out and about Chimp and she can't recommend it enough. 

My picture is crap Lisa!! grrr I'll upload it though. 8 weeks was much better. He has grown 7mm in those 6 days though. xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Mwaah glad all is well. My dating scan on nhs isn't until 13+2 and I was seen by me at recommended time 

Army wife how come you get scans every 4 weeks?


----------



## mwaah

ooops forgot the pic hehehe
 



Attached Files:







Jelly Bean 9weeks 3.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mwaah

mummytochloe said:


> Mwaah glad all is well. My dating scan on nhs isn't until 13+2 and I was seen by me at recommended time
> 
> Army wife how come you get scans every 4 weeks?

Yikes, FX I get mine time for the nuchal screening then xxx


----------



## MadamRose

If you want nuchal screening its by 13+6. I not having it, i even reguse downs blood test but people still saying its awfully late given my history.


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely picture


----------



## mwaah

you mean late to have a scan?? It is rather a long wait for you.

Yes I want the combined test but if it comes back high risk it will just prepare me as I wont be having the amno, what will be, will be xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes they think it's a long time to have it at 13+2 when normally if you exactly 12 weeks on week day most hospitals try and get scan done that day. Especially with my miscarriage being a mmc I have fear baby may have died and my body hasn't realised again for an extra week and 2 days it doesn't sound like much but in context those 9 days are forever. Especially with angel's birthday on the 20th


----------



## mwaah

mummytochloe said:


> Yes they think it's a long time to have it at 13+2 when normally if you exactly 12 weeks on week day most hospitals try and get scan done that day. Especially with my miscarriage being a mmc I have fear baby may have died and my body hasn't realised again for an extra week and 2 days it doesn't sound like much but in context those 9 days are forever. Especially with angel's birthday on the 20th

I totally understand, our baby had died a week and half before we had any signs we had lost him. Is there no way you can have a private scan to put your mind at rest?

Apparently though there is a September baby boom. September is always their busiest month and I'm seeing the midwife after she has finished her day because she just cant fit me in before the end of the month xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Round here we are looking at close to £100 for a scan if we pay and we just can't afford that to have a extra scan when i get one at 13 weeks. Yes our baby died at 7 and we didn't find out until 11 so it's a big worry. I just got to hope i can manage not to worry too much


----------



## Zebra2023

Glad your scans went well Pink and Mwaah :flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

mummytochloe said:


> Mwaah glad all is well. My dating scan on nhs isn't until 13+2 and I was seen by me at recommended time
> 
> Army wife how come you get scans every 4 weeks?

4 wks is the norm here in the us.....they see u once a month until u hit 32wks. How often do they see u there???

Mwaah: my lo will be 18months so i think he will still be in a crib....right?lol itd be lovely if he could be in a bed by then! Hope so.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ohhhhhhh sorry mummytochloe, not every 4 weeks for scans....i just go in every 4wks for checkup


----------



## mwaah

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Mwaah: my lo will be 18months so i think he will still be in a crib....right?lol itd be lovely if he could be in a bed by then! Hope so.


My little men went into a bed at 15 months. He was walking and climbing and totally mobile. I did put a bed guard on it for a few months. Now he is in a mid sleeper and he isnt 2 1/2 yet. If you can get him in a bed I would, save you buying another cot xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Olly went into his toddler bed at 13 months and had a bed guard on for a while. I'd love Olly to have a mid sleeper but i think he's to silly for it at the moment. 

Here is little Pea, its not the best scan photo but we will get another in 2 weeks :)

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/D3843D70-7388-4955-B6CC-E4DC81A34BE8-774-00000068001DEC97_zps409b77fd.jpg


----------



## Chimpette

Ahhhhh anyone else getting the shakes when their hungry...

I get it so bad, even whilst i'm making my lunch my hands are shaking like crazy! Hope this isn't a sign i'm going to get GD this time round....

Great scan pics..! Wonder if I'll get one, I hope so.


----------



## dancareoi

My oldest 2 went straight from cot to full size single bed without guards without any problem. They were 2 1/2 and 2.
My youngest is almost 3 and still in his cot! He sleeps well, so we don't see the point of changing yet. When we do he'll go to full size bed too.
He climbs out of it though! I leave the side down so he has a smaller drop to the floor and we have stair gate over his bedroom door, so works well at the moment.
Pink - lovely pic


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow thanks ladiez for the advice! My lo was walking at exactly 10months so he is very mobile....maybe i could look into toddler bed.....he does flop around alot at night though... just worried he would fall off....are the bed rails good at securing them in?


----------



## Chimpette

Our 4 year old (has been in a full size single bed since about 15 months, because he could climb out his cot) he was walking from 9 months, but he was fine in the normal bed. He now sleeps in a normal sized single top bunk whilst our 21 month old sleeps in the bottom (he moved into the bunk bed when he was 17 months, again no problems). Our youngest started walking at 10 months. We don't have a guard on the door, but we live in a bungalow so it's not really a big worry for us. Plus I'm a real light sleeper and as soon as I hear their footsteps on the carpet I wake up.. LOL

I think it's just what they get used too, when I 1st moved them into their big beds they had a guardrail, infact our youngest still has one, but he probably doesn't need it.


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Ahhhhh anyone else getting the shakes when their hungry...
> 
> I get it so bad, even whilst i'm making my lunch my hands are shaking like crazy! Hope this isn't a sign i'm going to get GD this time round....
> 
> Great scan pics..! Wonder if I'll get one, I hope so.

I don't be the shakes, it. Get soooooo hungry. Just going out for a steak now, don't know what that will do for my blood sugar reading, but we shall see.


----------



## Chimpette

Oooo steak I'd like one of them please.. LOL

1 more sleep I can't believe if everything is ok on the scan tomorrow we are going to start telling the family...

I'm so nervous!


----------



## PinkEmily

Armywife - Olly was a wriggler and stayed that way once he had a guard on. Since we have moved the guard he stays put, i guess he senses where the edge of the bed is. He seems to have fallen out of bed a lot recently though. When he goes into a single bed i"ll probably stick the bed guard back on if he's still falling out, i think its just a phase though because he keeps having cold after cold and he cant get comfortable.


----------



## Zebra2023

I had my midwife appointment today, there was a student midwife with her too, both were lovely, I was smiling the whole way through as I have never managed to attend one before. Did the usual tests and questions, Have been prescribed a higher dose of folic acid. Given lots of goodies and my maternity notes :happydance:

I also had a scan today too, from last Thursday to today our bean has grown an extra 4 days, so they have put me at 9 weeks 6 days. I was over the moon, 2 more weeks till I am out of the danger zone :happydance: Baby was awake when I had the scan, it gave us a few waves :cloud9::cloud9: it was also kicking its little legs even more, did a massive stretch at one point and did a little wiggle :haha: heartbeat at 170 bpm, so still very high :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LuckyW

Congrats on the great scans, Pink , mwaah, Zebra!

Re the bedding conversation- I wonder if you guys are suggesting a crib isn't strictly necessary. Will a bed guard suffice between a bassinet and bed?

Good luck tomorrow, Chimp!


----------



## Sannie87

Hey everyone.

Glad to see everyone is doing well :flower:
And so many beautiful scan pictures.

We got our private scan tomorrow and I'm bricking it already am just so worried something went wrong since we had our last scan at EPU, but we have to try and stay positive I guess

xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck for tomorrow sannie :flower:


----------



## Sannie87

Thank you Zebra :D

Btw am I the only one that did not get their maternity notes at the booking in appointment? I think we get ours at the 12 weeks scan but i'm not sure.

Also been wondering as I never made it passed 12 weeks before do you have to book your midwife appointments or do they send u a letter? Sorry might sound stupid but I've got no clue lol

xx


----------



## bubbles82

Sannie87 said:


> Thank you Zebra :D
> 
> Btw am I the only one that did not get their maternity notes at the booking in appointment? I think we get ours at the 12 weeks scan but i'm not sure.
> 
> Also been wondering as I never made it passed 12 weeks before do you have to book your midwife appointments or do they send u a letter? Sorry might sound stupid but I've got no clue lol
> 
> xx

I didn't get my notes at my first appointment, but when I went to that they booked my next one for me while I was there and told me the date and time, not sure if it works similar in other areas or not.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, my doc gave me the green notes when I first went to see her when I was 4 weeks PG.

Had another scan this morning and all good so far still, but we can't relax yet, stillA a long way to go.

Our little butter bean was measuring 8+4, exactly to my dates. The midwife we see turned the sound on so we could hear its little heartbeat bumping away.

We can breathe a sigh of relief and relax for the next couple of days, before we go back again next Friday.

Saw my consultant as well, professor Quemby and was asking her about my progesterone and clexane as originally she said to stop at 12 weeks, but has now said I can stay on both until 24 weeks.


----------



## Sannie87

Thanks Guess I will just have to wait and see.

Just wiped a bit of blood again though :( I don't think we will get good news tomorrow.

xx


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> Thanks Guess I will just have to wait and see.
> 
> Just wiped a bit of blood again though :( I don't think we will get good news tomorrow.
> 
> xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PinkEmily

Lovely pics Zebra!!

Sannie i got my notes at the booking in appointment, the midwife wrote all my details in it. My next midwife appointment is always booked at the previous appointment, it may be different where you live though. Stay positive with the bleeding, will be thinking of you x

Ive just got a letter with an appointment to see my consultant on 6th March (feel like i have appointments coming out of my ears) Does anyone know what happens? Mine is due to having an emergency section with my LO.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Sannie - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Danc - great news on your scan... congratulations!

Greener - Any news..?:flower:

Had our scan today, happy to say everything was perfect measuring exactly to my dates still, and we even got a picture... I can't stop staring at it... happy days!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2351 (2).jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sannie - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Danc - great news on your scan... congratulations!
> 
> Greener - Any news..?:flower:
> 
> Had our scan today, happy to say everything was perfect measuring exactly to my dates still, and we even got a picture... I can't stop staring at it... happy days!:happydance:

Thanks Chimp, congrats on your scan too?:thumbup:


----------



## Zebra2023

Sannie87 said:


> Thank you Zebra :D
> 
> Btw am I the only one that did not get their maternity notes at the booking in appointment? I think we get ours at the 12 weeks scan but i'm not sure.
> 
> Also been wondering as I never made it passed 12 weeks before do you have to book your midwife appointments or do they send u a letter? Sorry might sound stupid but I've got no clue lol
> 
> xx

I got mine yesterday at my first appointment. You have to book them yourself, I have to book my next one when I have had my 12/13 week scan. Hope this helps :flower:



Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sannie - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Danc - great news on your scan... congratulations!
> 
> Greener - Any news..?:flower:
> 
> Had our scan today, happy to say everything was perfect measuring exactly to my dates still, and we even got a picture... I can't stop staring at it... happy days!:happydance:

Glad everything is well, beautiful :flower:


----------



## mwaah

Hello ladies,

Yay fab scan pics and good news from everyone.

Sannie sending you big :hugs: and crossing everything for your scan tomorrow.

I would still use a crib/cot inbetween the basket to bed stage as my LO would fall asleep in allsorts of weird and wonderful positions. The guards are really good for toddlers but dont go along the full length of the bed for non walking babies.

I get the shakes when I need food too, I think because I live at work I do all my jobs in the morning and get little one off to pre-school or the childminders and its about 11 before I get breakfast.

Had a bit of a panic this morning... the dr must think I am neurotic. The childminder called last night to say one of the kiddies she looks after has slap cheek syndrome. If a pregnant lady gets it, it doesnt end well. I called the Dr who was lovely and says most adults are immune to it but as protocol they would scan me more often to check on the baby.

It's a chilly night tonight, think a nice warm bath is in order. xxx


----------



## LuckyW

Great scan pic, Chimp!

Thanks, mwaah, I guess I won't get out of buying a crib. Money is kind of tight these days, just looking to cut costs wherever I can!

Sannie, hope your scan goes/ went well.

And Greener, still thinking of you.


----------



## Greener Grass

sorry i've not posted again, i am lurking, but everyone is so positive on this thread planning for when their babies arrive i don't feel i belong here at the moment.

Had a scan on tuesday and they dated me at 5-5.5 weeks which isn't possible, gestational sack, yolk sac and fetal pole seen but no heartbeat, Fetal pole only 3mm so possibly too early for heartbeat. Going for another scan on valentines day to find out if baby has grew and has a heartbeat, if not it must've stopped growing so MMC :(


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> sorry i've not posted again, i am lurking, but everyone is so positive on this thread planning for when their babies arrive i don't feel i belong here at the moment.
> 
> Had a scan on tuesday and they dated me at 5-5.5 weeks which isn't possible, gestational sack, yolk sac and fetal pole seen but no heartbeat, Fetal pole only 3mm so possibly too early for heartbeat. Going for another scan on valentines day to find out if baby has grew and has a heartbeat, if not it must've stopped growing so MMC :(

So sorry you are going through this. :cry:We are here if you need us. Please keep us posted. 
Thinking of you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LuckyW

Yeah, big hugs, Greener. I've been there.

Let me know if you're posting somewhere else you feel more comfortable.

And I really wish I could give you a big hug.


----------



## mwaah

Greener - you lurk away honey. We are all thinking of you and hoping for the best at your next scan :hugs:

Luckyw- how to save money when having a baby... just not possible lol hehe We had a cotbed so it was a crib and when he got bigger we just took the sides off t make it into a bed. He has now got a bed as he is really tall but I think if had been average size he would of lasted another year in his cotbed.

Dancareoi - How are your sugars doing?

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Sannie87

Greener, I am so sorry, truly hope you get the news you and we are all hoping for :hugs:


Thanks everyone for the good vibes all was well, Bubbi is growing to the exact dates and measures perfectly, HB was flickering away. Now I can 'relax' a little till in a about 2 weeks time when I start stressing about the nuchal scan.

Would love to add a pic but dont know how to:blush:

Hope everyones having a lovely weekend
xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Greener Grass said:


> sorry i've not posted again, i am lurking, but everyone is so positive on this thread planning for when their babies arrive i don't feel i belong here at the moment.
> 
> Had a scan on tuesday and they dated me at 5-5.5 weeks which isn't possible, gestational sack, yolk sac and fetal pole seen but no heartbeat, Fetal pole only 3mm so possibly too early for heartbeat. Going for another scan on valentines day to find out if baby has grew and has a heartbeat, if not it must've stopped growing so MMC :(

So sorry you are going through this Greener :hugs: thinking of you, hope it is good news next week :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie, great news.

Liss, sugars are fine in the day, but still a little high in the morning. I have to increase my insulin today to 3 units, to see if that helps. I will be back at diabetic clinic Monday afternoon! How are you doing?

How is everyone else tonight?


----------



## Sannie87

I think I managed to add a bad picture that i took on webcam lol
 



Attached Files:







9w1d scan of Bubbi.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## agreeksmom

had my ultrasound the tech was really quie asked a few questions then quiet again i just came out with it "is it alive?" she smiled and yes i just balled! she said im measuring 8 weeks 2 days so not much change heartbeat was


----------



## PinkEmily

Greener - Sending you massive hugs! Praying its not a MMC x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Lots of hugs greener!!! :hugs: I pray everything is ok with bubs!


----------



## Greener Grass

Thank you ladies. The waiting is agony. I really hope I can join you next week and be excited about my baby


----------



## dancareoi

Greener Grass said:


> Thank you ladies. The waiting is agony. I really hope I can join you next week and be excited about my baby

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Thinking of you Greener, really hope everything is ok.

I have my first scan tomorrow, it's a bit early than expected as they had trouble dating me due to getting BFP straight after a loss. So nervous I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight, at least it's first thing in the morning so I don't have to spend all day worrying about it. It feels like it's taken forever to get to 9 weeks and I'm terrified of hearing bad news.


----------



## dancareoi

bubbles82 said:


> Thinking of you Greener, really hope everything is ok.
> 
> I have my first scan tomorrow, it's a bit early than expected as they had trouble dating me due to getting BFP straight after a loss. So nervous I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight, at least it's first thing in the morning so I don't have to spend all day worrying about it. It feels like it's taken forever to get to 9 weeks and I'm terrified of hearing bad news.

:hugs: for tomorrow, we know exactly how you are feeling right now.

Lots of luck for tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> How are you doing?

I'm good thanks, have my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow so imagine she'll tell the diabetic clinic about me.



Sannie87 said:


> I think I managed to add a bad picture that i took on webcam lol

Aww lovely pic congrats



agreeksmom said:


> had my ultrasound the tech was really quie asked a few questions then quiet again i just came out with it "is it alive?" she smiled and yes i just balled! she said im measuring 8 weeks 2 days so not much change heartbeat was

Fab news and pic. xxxxx


----------



## mwaah

Greener Grass said:


> Thank you ladies. The waiting is agony. I really hope I can join you next week and be excited about my baby

I hope you will be joining us too. Is it the 14th??



bubbles82 said:


> Thinking of you Greener, really hope everything is ok.
> 
> I have my first scan tomorrow, it's a bit early than expected as they had trouble dating me due to getting BFP straight after a loss. So nervous I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight, at least it's first thing in the morning so I don't have to spend all day worrying about it. It feels like it's taken forever to get to 9 weeks and I'm terrified of hearing bad news.

Hiya bubbles, hope your scan went well.

How is everyone else doing?? The 1st trimester is the biggest drag ever xxx


----------



## bubbles82

Scan went well thanks, I was so nervous and convinced it would be bad news, when they said there was a heartbeat I just burst into tears! They've put me a couple of days behind, but said it was hard to get the measurements as baby was in an awkward position, so it will probably change at my next scan which is booked for March 7th. Not the best shot they had, but this is the one they printed (baby is upside down!)

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/E790D123-4E70-4216-8FBF-2ADA57D92D77-634-00000045514CF515.jpg


----------



## dancareoi

bubbles82 said:


> Scan went well thanks, I was so nervous and convinced it would be bad news, when they said there was a heartbeat I just burst into tears! They've put me a couple of days behind, but said it was hard to get the measurements as baby was in an awkward position, so it will probably change at my next scan which is booked for March 7th. Not the best shot they had, but this is the one they printed (baby is upside down!)
> 
> https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/E790D123-4E70-4216-8FBF-2ADA57D92D77-634-00000045514CF515.jpg

Congrats on your scan lovely pic.

I was at diabetic clinic again today, going back now in 3 weeks but have to call if readings go too high.


----------



## mwaah

Congrats bubbles. Thats a lovely scan pic!! So clear.

Hi Lisa, hopefully that extra bit will keep it low for a bit longer.

Well I had what I thought was my booking in appointment today. Apparently it wasnt. She took my bloods, did my weight and height. She also did a blood test for slap cheek syndrome. Told me I didnt need the nuchal scan as I didnt want the amnio if it came back high risk, she said it was pointless!!
She said told me to make an appointment at 16 weeks with her and get my blood test results then. 
She is doing the GTT at 28 weeks!! I said oh I was on insulin from 20 weeks last time and she just shrugged her shoulders. She then told me this wasnt my booking in appointment and someone would come to my home in the next four weeks to do that.
I'm not to concerned though because of my high BMI i will get referred to the consultant when I get booked in... I think lol.
My last living pregnancy was so high risk and now 3 years older and 3 miscarriages they dont seem to care!! I feel a bit deflated.
How is everyone feeling? xx x


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Congrats bubbles. Thats a lovely scan pic!! So clear.
> 
> Hi Lisa, hopefully that extra bit will keep it low for a bit longer.
> 
> Well I had what I thought was my booking in appointment today. Apparently it wasnt. She took my bloods, did my weight and height. She also did a blood test for slap cheek syndrome. Told me I didnt need the nuchal scan as I didnt want the amnio if it came back high risk, she said it was pointless!!
> She said told me to make an appointment at 16 weeks with her and get my blood test results then.
> She is doing the GTT at 28 weeks!! I said oh I was on insulin from 20 weeks last time and she just shrugged her shoulders. She then told me this wasnt my booking in appointment and someone would come to my home in the next four weeks to do that.
> I'm not to concerned though because of my high BMI i will get referred to the consultant when I get booked in... I think lol.
> My last living pregnancy was so high risk and now 3 years older and 3 miscarriages they dont seem to care!! I feel a bit deflated.
> How is everyone feeling? xx x

Hi, there seem to be a lot of stories about regarding people who have had MC and high risk PG and the powers that be don`t seem to care or be prepared to do anything!

I have been so lucky with my doctors etc.

As soon as I was PG the doctor wrote to the hospital and advised i needed to go under diabetic clinic. The diabetic clinic then get you in there as soon as possible, which for me was 7 weeks. Since then I have been another 3 times!!

As you know I am under 2 hospitals. Scans at one each week and diabetic at another.

Every time I go to diabetic clinic the midwife there checks my urine and blood pressure. My own midwife came to see my at my home last Friday and she too checked urine and blood pressure.

She also gave me all my forms for booking bloods, So when I was at diabetic clinic yesterday i got all my blood tests done as well!!

I am still getting the odd rogue reading, but I think it is down to what I am eating, so I really need to watch it a bit closer and cut down on the portion sizes.

I have another scan booked for this Friday at 8.00am, so starting to get nervous about that again!!!

I have a nuchal scan booked at the other hospital on 8th March!

Not back at diabetic clinic now for 3 weeks, but need to call them if my readings in the day go haywire, if my morning ones are still high I will have to increase my insulin again.

Still doing Clexane, it doesn`t hurt when i do it, but starts to sting afterwards!!

My MS is a bit strange, not too bad in a morning, but seems to get worse as day goes on. Eating seems to make me feel better, until I stop eating and them I feel sick again!!

How is everyone else doing?

I have a strange question too, you`d think I`d know the answer the number of times i have been pregnant, but are baths ok in PG, I have read they are but not be too hot - any thoughts?


----------



## mwaah

Yes you are lucky Lisa with all that support, glad you are getting it.

Even with my MMC I had all my appointments by 12 weeks even though I didnt need to attend them. See whcih midwife I get at the booking in appointment and see what she says. Oh yes the midwife said she will refer me to the weight management team!! More concerned with that then the GD. If she had bothered to read my history she would see I only put on 9lbs with DS.

Baths are fine. I used to love a bath and watch DS move. I have heard that baths that are really hot are to be avoided xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Sorry about your rubbish midwife Mwaah. Im not happy with mine either. Im high risk too, only because I had an emergency section with my LO last time. She just didn't seem bothered, not sure whether its because i will be under the care of a consultant too :shrug: Im not seeing her again until 16 weeks, in that time i will have had 2 scans and my booking in appointment with the consultant (all arranged by the hospital, not her). Totally different from my first pregnancy. Could you see if your GP can refer you to a diabetic clinic?


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

So happy to hear of all the good scans. 

Greener - keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Well I've noticed that my symptoms seem to have disappeared again... no sickness but I have read that now I'm over 10 week it might because the placenta has taken over... although with 2 mmc under my belt I can't help but worry. Next scan is booked for 25th Feb which isn't far away, but seems like a life time away.

Sorry to hear about all the troubles with the midwives, is like that around here too. When I told her I had already had a reassurance scan she was like why? So I explained about my 2 MMC in a row and she said well still that doesn't explain why you've had a scan... I wanted to punch her, although I didn't.. haha


----------



## mwaah

Sorry about yours too Pink. My friend had her 1st appointment last week at 5 weeks and already she has been flagged as high risk and been referred to the hospital. It's amazing how much everyone's care differs from different trusts.
Thats good then that the hospital has sorted it out for you. 
I'll wait til I get referred, as I got lovely care once the consultant took over with my DS. If I dont get a GTT by 16 weeks I will ring the diabetic clinic direct and see what they say.
xx


----------



## mwaah

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the troubles with the midwives, is like that around here too. When I told her I had already had a reassurance scan she was like why? So I explained about my 2 MMC in a row and she said well still that doesn't explain why you've had a scan... I wanted to punch her, although I didn't.. haha


Hahaha I don't blame you. I told mine today i had a scan last week and she didnt look impressed either. xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Chimpette my symptoms have pretty much disappeared too. Ive only had sore breasts which hardly hurt now and have reduced in size. 

I seem to be having a lot of down days, i had them a few weeks back and i felt really depressed. I think its a mix of bad weather, being stuck indoors with an energetic toddler and hormones. I'm feeling pretty miserable again today :( Roll on spring time, cannot wait for days out and letting Olly let of steam in the garden with his toys. 

On a funny note, Olly has just got my doppler out, took his tshirt off and put gel on his belly. Apparently he is listening to his baby! Oh dear!!


----------



## LuckyW

I had a scan this morning. My bean is sticking, but apparently stopped growing 2 weeks ago, shortly after my first ultrasound.

I am surprisingly fine for my worst case scenario coming to pass. At 42, less and less chance of parenthood working out, but that idea actually feels quite manageable at the moment. What actually pains me is this situation of feeling and being pregnant for some time without awareness that your baby has died. :growlmad: 

But somehow, perversely enough, for me it's actually not quite as horrible as the first time around. Maybe because having been through it before, I did *know* that it was a real possibility. Not as much of a surprise.

Anyway, I thank you ladies for keeping me company these last few weeks, and wish you all super happy & healthy pregnancies! Beautiful last few scans up there. Good luck!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Lots and lots of hugs your way luckyw :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry Lucky :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Lucky - I'm so so so sorry to hear this, having gone through the exact same thing I know words won't help, but I am thinking of you and your family and I hope you have people supporting you at this time.

Big love xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Lucky, so sorry.

Greener, thinking of you today.


----------



## Greener Grass

Sorry to hear that lucky. Unfortunately I'm in the same situation. Missed miscarraige. 

Good luck to the rest of you. I can't look on here anymore. The pain is too much


----------



## Chimpette

Greener - I'm so sorry. Big love xxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Greener, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mwaah

Oh no Greener and Lucky, I know its an awful feeling but please dont give up hope. I really feel for you both. Please if you want come on the thread to vent, cry or anything please do. We have all been through it and even if the rest turn out to be sticky beans you will always be part of this thread :hugs:

I feel bad for moaning about my midwife now!! She actually called me today and said she forgot to tell me she had a prescription for me for a higher dose of folic acid and calcium chews ...eurgh. 

Well I have been poorly all day, loose stools and a terrible headache.

Pink - I have had a down week too, cried at EVERYTHING!! Ex hubby to be told me at the weekend that his gf moved in. I expected it but it still hurt like hell. The worst thing was he wants our little man every other weekend, overnight too. Which would be fine if Benjamin had regular contact with him but he has seen him for a total 8 hours since July and he didnt even get him a christmas card or present or get intouch til February since September.
Grrrr that man!!! 

How is everyone else?? xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

So so sorry greener :hugs: i wish these things didnt happen. 

Sorry u feelin crappy mwaah. 

Well im doing ok. Still cant help but feel nervous some days. I really wanna switch midwives but she was with me with ds. She is just soooooo busy and i always have to reschedule or even sometimes. After a 30min drive, i have got sent home cause she is busy....grrrr....


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope you feel better soon Mwaah

As for me, I had another scan today :thumbup: I am now 10 weeks 4 days so have been pushed back by two days :haha: I had a lovely trainee sonographer today, he was great. We got lots of time looking at our baby, it kept wriggling so he couldn't measure it. He finally managed :haha: it gave us a good laugh. It gave us another a little wave which we caught on the scan photo, amazing!! I am back at the EPU for the last time on the 28th Feb, dating scan on wednesday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Moo bean.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mwaah

Armywife- how annoying for you. I would want to switch too. I dont think you can here as they all work as a team and its pot luck who you get. I think we are all nervous.

Zebra- that is an amazing pic!!! a proper baby now!! Mine will hopefully be looking like that.

Thanks. I am feeling a little better, the headache has gone and my 1st real symptom has kicked. It happened with Benjamin, I can't stand the smell of fabric conditioner on my clothes. It really makes me want to vomit! Yay hahaha xx


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Armywife- how annoying for you. I would want to switch too. I dont think you can here as they all work as a team and its pot luck who you get. I think we are all nervous.
> 
> Zebra- that is an amazing pic!!! a proper baby now!! Mine will hopefully be looking like that.
> 
> Thanks. I am feeling a little better, the headache has gone and my 1st real symptom has kicked. It happened with Benjamin, I can't stand the smell of fabric conditioner on my clothes. It really makes me want to vomit! Yay hahaha xx

Thank you :flower: It sure will do, glad you are feeling better, good that symptoms are kicking in for you now :happydance: xx


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies!! I was invited to this thread when I got my BFP, but was reluctant to speak of anything pregnancy related at the time. My first pregnancy ended as a miscarriage in mid-July at 7 weeks and 3 days. I'm feeling a little safer now, and ready to face the music! I've just read the last two pages, and want to offer my greatest condolences to Greener and Lucky!! Hang in there! I hope you'll both get your rainbow babies really soon!! xoxo

If anyone has any magic solutions to dealing with nausea, I'm all ears lol!!! My first scan is February 21st--I've never had a pregnancy ultra-sound before, as I miscarried before my first scan the last time! I'm a little anxious but really hoping all goes well! :)

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all over the next while!! xoxo


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Welcome tasha :flower: congrats on the ms!!!! Lol i sometimes wish i had that problem since ive really had no symptoms


----------



## Sannie87

Lucky & Greener, I know words wont help at this time but as the other ladies have said please don't feel like you cannot come and let it all out on here. I'm sorry you are both going through this :hugs:

Tasha welcome :flower:

Good to hear everyone is doing well, regarding the midwife i was not that keen on mine either, they got my BMI all wrong they put my height at 169cm eventho I know i am at least 185cm but at the time I did say that's wrong but they didnt care, surely I can change this? She also mentioned a consultant but why is this? my bmi(which is wrong!) and the fact that I told her I went into severe depression after our loss? :shrug:

My symptoms have disappeared too just have the odd MS nausea, I am so emotional I could cry over anything and I am petrified for my 12 week scan on the 4th of March the passed few days I have just convinced myself somethings happened and I just cannot switch it off :dohh:


----------



## dancareoi

welcome Tasha.

Sannie, sorry you are so worried, but that is what PAL does to you isn`t it?

Lucky and Greener, so sorry.

Had another scan today and all still good. Still measuring to my dates and was even having a little wiggle about.

We can relax for a bit now, back again in 2 weeks time. (we are away next week, otherwise i would be back again then!)


----------



## Sannie87

Yeah I don't think this feeling will go until September but I guess then we worry about other things.

Good to hear about your scan :D are you off anywhere nice? it'll be nice to switch off from everything for a week.


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> Yeah I don't think this feeling will go until September but I guess then we worry about other things.
> 
> Good to hear about your scan :D are you off anywhere nice? it'll be nice to switch off from everything for a week.

Just down South Wales for a few days over half term.

it will be nice to have a break and try to forget about things for a while.

Past the time where i lost my last PG, because that was 8+6 and today i am 9+3, but my loss last year was 13-14 weeks, so i still have a long way to go yet.


----------



## Tasha S.

Sannie: I hope everything is okay! If you're still feeling nauseous (even only once in a while), I think that sounds pretty solid!! Are you getting an early scan??

Dancareoi: Yay for a vacation!! I hope you get lots of relaxing time! :flower: When you say "over half term" are you speaking of school?? Are you a teacher?? (Sorry if I'm totally missing the sense of what you're saying--I guess we have different expressions, we are an ocean apart! :winkwink: )

Zebra: That definitely is an amazing pic!!! I'm so happy baby's healthy! :flower:

AFM: First scan is next Thursday, I'm waiting impatiently (and a little nervously!). Have all of you ladies announced your pregnancies yet?? I'm waiting for my scan to announce to my parents--I found it difficult to deal with their reactions to my miscarriage, so I'm a little apprehensive!


----------



## dancareoi

Tasha, half term in uk is a week off school in february. I have 3 kids already 11,8 and 2, so the two oldest have a week off school, hence the reason we are going away!
Hope your scan goes well thursday.
We have told my mom and dad, but only because my mom has had to look after my youngest each time we have been for a scan. My sister knows, but she suffered 2 MMC so knows what I am feeling and have also told my friend.
Have not told DH parents yet. They didn't know about our loss last sept.
After our loss in jan last year we really don't want to say anything yet. I thought I was 17 weeks pg so everyone including kids knew, so we never want to be in that position again!
If all goes to plan we won't be announcing for a long time!


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck with your scan Tasha :flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

We have told everyone. My parents ended up having to know right away since I needed them to watch LO for my 6wk scan. Then after my 10wk scan seeing bubs again I decided it was time to let everyone know.

We planned on surprising his family but his mom asked on the phone "oh so she isn't pregnant?" lol 
I dont know how she knew or thought i was :shrug: But we ended up telling her on the phone.

Spent $30 on a "im gonna be a big brother" tshirt.


----------



## Tasha S.

Armywife: A 6 week scan?!?!?! Here in Canada, they refuse to give us a scan before 12 weeks!! (I'm actually surprised they're taking me at 11w & 4 lol!!). Good for you! I'm glad they give you that reassurance! I started spotting this pregnancy during week 8, so I was freaking out (that's how my m/c started!), and they wouldn't even let me hear the heartbeat! :wacko: They will only agree to give early scans if you've had 3+ losses (or if you're in a "dangerous" category--i.e. my SIL got pregnant and was below 100lbs!). 

Dancareoi: Ahhh!! Ok, I understand!! HAHA! I'm not used to thinking 'like a mom' :haha: . This is going to be my first! I was curious because I'm studying at university to be a teacher, so I guess I was seeing what you were writing too much from my own perspective! :winkwink: Here, we call "half term" spring break! Wow! So you're awaiting #4! Ahhhh...it's hard when you announce and then you miscarry. Honestly, I'm the first to miscarry in my family, so I felt like no one understood! My mom had 8 kids!!! And never miscarried! My older sister got pregnant the first time, announced right away, and the baby was healthy. She got pregnant 2 months after I miscarried and announced again right away (she's half-way through now!)...it was a little hard for me to see that. I don't think I'll ever announce right away again. That said, we did tell DH's parents, but not mine. His parents were really supportive (they live on a dairy farm, so they see miscarriages happening with their cows all the time...so they see death as a normal part of life), my parents who live in the city always want to read meaning into things, so it was really painful.).


----------



## tekkitten

Tasha S. said:


> Armywife: A 6 week scan?!?!?! Here in Canada, they refuse to give us a scan before 12 weeks!! (I'm actually surprised they're taking me at 11w & 4 lol!!). Good for you! I'm glad they give you that reassurance! I started spotting this pregnancy during week 8, so I was freaking out (that's how my m/c started!), and they wouldn't even let me hear the heartbeat! :wacko: They will only agree to give early scans if you've had 3+ losses (or if you're in a "dangerous" category--i.e. my SIL got pregnant and was below 100lbs!).
> 
> Dancareoi: Ahhh!! Ok, I understand!! HAHA! I'm not used to thinking 'like a mom' :haha: . This is going to be my first! I was curious because I'm studying at university to be a teacher, so I guess I was seeing what you were writing too much from my own perspective! :winkwink: Here, we call "half term" spring break! Wow! So you're awaiting #4! Ahhhh...it's hard when you announce and then you miscarry. Honestly, I'm the first to miscarry in my family, so I felt like no one understood! My mom had 8 kids!!! And never miscarried! My older sister got pregnant the first time, announced right away, and the baby was healthy. She got pregnant 2 months after I miscarried and announced again right away (she's half-way through now!)...it was a little hard for me to see that. I don't think I'll ever announce right away again. That said, we did tell DH's parents, but not mine. His parents were really supportive (they live on a dairy farm, so they see miscarriages happening with their cows all the time...so they see death as a normal part of life), my parents who live in the city always want to read meaning into things, so it was really painful.).

Depends on the doctor :) I have a really nice female doctor who recently had a baby, and she knew we were trying. When I told her I was worried due to my blighted ovum last summer, she got me a scan at 7+4. I have another at 12 weeks too. I'm from a small town in northern bc.

And I am a teacher too :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Tasha S. said:


> Armywife: A 6 week scan?!?!?! Here in Canada, they refuse to give us a scan before 12 weeks!! (I'm actually surprised they're taking me at 11w & 4 lol!!). Good for you! I'm glad they give you that reassurance! I started spotting this pregnancy during week 8, so I was freaking out (that's how my m/c started!), and they wouldn't even let me hear the heartbeat! :wacko: They will only agree to give early scans if you've had 3+ losses (or if you're in a "dangerous" category--i.e. my SIL got pregnant and was below 100lbs!).
> .

Wow no scan before 12wks?! I am surprised they haven't given you a scan even with spotting and a previous m/c. or at least let you hear the hb.

With DS I had spotting and got an early scan at 6wks...(otherwise I had to wait until 12wks)

And then this preg. when I called and told them I am pregnant right after m/c with no period in between they asked how far along I was...and I said i have no clue....

(actually I knew the exact date I conceived but didn't share that with them so I could get an early scan:thumbup: )

They said since I didn't know how far along I was, they had to scan me for dating purposes, which was okey dokey with me:thumbup:

I didnt feel bad for lying, for the reassurance , it was well worth it.

You could buy a doppler to hear the hb....never used one before but I know a lot of ladies on here love them.

Cant wait to see the pics from your scan!


----------



## Tasha S.

Tekkitten: I'm so glad they gave you an early scan, that's so nice of them!! :flower: Maybe Québécois are just heartless hahaha!! Nice! What do you teach and at what grade level?? :flower: I'm studying at McGill to be an English high-school teacher, having a baby will interrupt my studies, but I planned ahead! :winkwink: I'm in the process of completing 3-years' worth of classes in 2 years (I'll be finished that intensive process by mid-August...it will give me a few weeks off before baby comes!). Then I'll just have 2 major Field Experiences left, which I figure I'll do after having taken a year off. I'm glad that I'll still be able to graduate with all of my peers! 

Armywife: Wow! That's wonderful that you were able to get pregnant again right away after your m/c! I'm sure you were so happy about that!! I wanted that, but it didn't happen until 4 months later--that's life! :winkwink: And you totally shouldn't feel bad about lying!! I think anyone with a mother's heart would have done the same!!


----------



## dancareoi

Tasha S. said:


> Tekkitten: I'm so glad they gave you an early scan, that's so nice of them!! :flower: Maybe Québécois are just heartless hahaha!! Nice! What do you teach and at what grade level?? :flower: I'm studying at McGill to be an English high-school teacher, having a baby will interrupt my studies, but I planned ahead! :winkwink: I'm in the process of completing 3-years' worth of classes in 2 years (I'll be finished that intensive process by mid-August...it will give me a few weeks off before baby comes!). Then I'll just have 2 major Field Experiences left, which I figure I'll do after having taken a year off. I'm glad that I'll still be able to graduate with all of my peers!
> 
> Armywife: Wow! That's wonderful that you were able to get pregnant again right away after your m/c! I'm sure you were so happy about that!! I wanted that, but it didn't happen until 4 months later--that's life! :winkwink: And you totally shouldn't feel bad about lying!! I think anyone with a mother's heart would have done the same!!

Here in the uk it seems to be down to each health authority as to how they deal with things.

As you know, health care is free in the uk and everything to do with pregnancy falls under this category.

I have been speaking to ladies on here whose doctors won't do anything for them even though they have had 2 miscarriages. 1 lady saw her lady doc who fused to do any tests at all even though she had two mmc and was 41. She then saw a male doc in the same practice who agreed to do some tests! So even the same doctors practice offer a different service.

I was really lucky, I did have MC in 2009 but had healthy little boy 10 months later. After my second tri loss last jan, my doc refered me to a specialist. The professor I have now seen 3 times, is one of the uk's leading miscarriage specialists.

She has done lots of tests and all were negative, all done on NHS ( national health service) after my second mmc in a row, the professor suggested a uNK killer cell test, not on NHS which cost £360. That too was clear.

She also prescribed progesterone pessaries twice a day from 7 days after OV until 24th weeks of pregnancy and clexane injections, once a day up until 24 weeks.

We do have to pay for our prescriptions I. The uk, but when you are pregnant you get an excemption when you are PG and 12 months after birth. Which is jus as well, because at the moment due to my PG I have the following medication

- 400mg progesterone twice a day
- 20 mg clexane, injected in stomach one a day
- 4 units of insulin injects in thigh once a day
- blood testing for sugar readings four times a day- so require 4 glucose testing strips a day, which a really expensive.
I also need the needles for blood sugars and insulin.

Each item would cost £7.65 each time to get it. Yesterday I got 5 items and today another 3, would normally have cost approx £60, but got it all free.

I am lucky that I have such great professionals around willing to help. I am also 41 so maybe my old age may have something to do with it as well!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Free healthcare! ?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I am soooooooooooo jealous right now. My husbands army insurance stops next october, so to have the baby paid for,we had to conceive either in dec. Or jan. I hate our healthcare system....its horrible.

On a positive side not sure which countries have shared post delivery rooms ..but i waz surpirsed they didnt give mothers their own rooms. Id hate sharing a room with other ladies. It. Was nice having dh with me all 3days sleeping with me and lo in our own room.
Id def take free healthcare and share a room if it meant not paying though.


----------



## tekkitten

Tasha S. said:


> Tekkitten: I'm so glad they gave you an early scan, that's so nice of them!! :flower: Maybe Québécois are just heartless hahaha!! Nice! What do you teach and at what grade level?? :flower: I'm studying at McGill to be an English high-school teacher, having a baby will interrupt my studies, but I planned ahead! :winkwink: I'm in the process of completing 3-years' worth of classes in 2 years (I'll be finished that intensive process by mid-August...it will give me a few weeks off before baby comes!). Then I'll just have 2 major Field Experiences left, which I figure I'll do after having taken a year off. I'm glad that I'll still be able to graduate with all of my peers!
> 
> Armywife: Wow! That's wonderful that you were able to get pregnant again right away after your m/c! I'm sure you were so happy about that!! I wanted that, but it didn't happen until 4 months later--that's life! :winkwink: And you totally shouldn't feel bad about lying!! I think anyone with a mother's heart would have done the same!!

I am elementary trained, but when subbing up here I did high school /) it's actually more relaxed than elementary, you don't have to "spell" it out :) I just got my first classroom this year, grade 4/5 split, I love it! Teaching is an awesome profession, I'm always happy to meet fellow teachers!


----------



## dancareoi

Armywife, we have our own delivery room, but once delivered you are then taken up to a shared ward with other moms who have just delivered.
I don't know what happens elsewhere, but here our babies are kept with us the whole time at the side of our beds in glass cots, they don't leave our side.


----------



## agreeksmom

thats the same for canada you go into a birthing room then after your stuck with 4 other moms and babies


----------



## ArmyWife1984

We get a private delivery and post delivery room.

This is a picture of the room I got after I gave birth. Dh slept next to me in a fold out bed and LO was next to me in a bassinett. Each women gets her own suite.

That would suck having to share a ward with other ladies :wacko::wacko:

But honestly Id rather take the free health care anyday and share my room.
 



Attached Files:







birthroom.jpg
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chathamlady

It must depend on where u live in canada where i live u have a private room u stay in the same room from labour to delivery to discharge and the baby never leaves the room


----------



## Chimpette

Hello,

Technically its not free, we have our salary deducted monthly which pays towards our NHS system, although id rather that then not have any healthcare.

Next Monday can't come quick enough I seem to have lost all symptoms but I'm hoping its because the placenta has taken over.

It was my birthday yesterday, didn't have a very good day though had a huge row with hubby as he forgot I didn't even get a card from our sons.. I was not amused


----------



## Zebra2023

Chimpette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Technically its not free, we have our salary deducted monthly which pays towards our NHS system, although id rather that then not have any healthcare.
> 
> Next Monday can't come quick enough I seem to have lost all symptoms but I'm hoping its because the placenta has taken over.
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday, didn't have a very good day though had a huge row with hubby as he forgot I didn't even get a card from our sons.. I was not amused

I have lost all my symptoms too, baby seems to be fine as we got little beans HB on the doppler this morning. I have been told it is perfectly normal around this time as the placenta is taking over :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you had a not so good birthday :hugs:


----------



## PinkEmily

Lucky and Greener :hugs: I'm so so sorry. 

I think in the hospital I was in you could pay to have a private room, there was only a few though. Wish i could have had one, i got stuck with a woman opposite who kept letting off gas (at both ends!) very loudly. Never apologised once! :sick:

Ive finally got to 12 weeks :happydance:, I feel so relieved! I know anything can happen between now and the baby arriving but I'm finally starting to feel more comfortable with this pregnancy. We have our second scan on Wednesday which still scares me, i worry that they will find something wrong :dohh:


----------



## Zebra2023

Happy 12 weeks PinkEmily :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Army, that room looks fab. When we end up sharing a ward it can get very noisy and you don't get much sleep, because babies are crying all the time.

Chimp is right, national insurance gets deducted from salary, but for people like me, stay at home moms, with no salary, I don't pay it, so I suppose I am getting totally free!!!

Very sicky again today, but blood sugar levels seem to be on target, so that's good.

Pink, congrats on 12 weeks and good luck for your scan. My next one now is 1st march, the same day as we here about our son's secondary school place!


----------



## PinkEmily

Happy Birthday for yesterday Chimpette. Sorry you didn't have a good day, Men are useless at sentimental things like birthdays! 

Anyone up to anything nice today? I'm off to my mums for lunch, my brother and his family are going too so Olly will be off playing with his cousins. We're then off to our grandparents to help sort their bungalow as they have pretty much sold it. There's 30+ years of stuff to sort out and my nan Is a little hoarder! Will be sad seeing them move out and into a care home type place :-(


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Happy Birthday for yesterday Chimpette. Sorry you didn't have a good day, Men are useless at sentimental things like birthdays!
> 
> Anyone up to anything nice today? I'm off to my mums for lunch, my brother and his family are going too so Olly will be off playing with his cousins. We're then off to our grandparents to help sort their bungalow as they have pretty much sold it. There's 30+ years of stuff to sort out and my nan Is a little hoarder! Will be sad seeing them move out and into a care home type place :-(

Yes, happy birthday for yesterday, maybe today will be better!

Not up to much today, be honest I just can't be bothered! What I mean is I am so tired, would be happy sitting in front of telly all day, but hubby gets bored and can't sit still.
Might let kids have a play somewhere and then eat out later, maybe a Harvester!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Once our insurance runs out in october, I have no clue what we are going to do. We are hoping that we may qualify for help through the government-state run insurance....fx'd.

I know obama did enforce a new healthcare act, I believe it starts in 2014...hopefully that will help my family.

No plans today, Hubby is leaving to go pick up things for his mustang. Thinking of taking LO to the Mall and start shopping for spring clothes! :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I feel the same way Pink! Now that I am close to 12weeks I feel I can start enjoying this preg. 

I dont feel preg. at all...no symptoms. Only thing that tells me I am preg is peeing 3-4 times a night lol.

Chimp: I can totally relate to dh forgetting important things...I usually remind him constantly to the point of annoyance so he wont forget lol.


----------



## Tasha S.

Chimp: Happy belated birthday!!!! Me too I'm sorry it wasn't such a fantastic day...I understand you! It's true, men so often forget important dates! I do like ArmyWife, I wake up in the morning and don't even wait for him to forget! :haha: (I don't want to test him because I know he'll fail!! Hehe!) So I wake up with a big smile and say: "Baby, it's my birthday!! What are we doing today?!" He'd have to be in a really bad mood not to respond to that! :winkwink: I hope today goes better!!! Let us know how the scan goes tomorrow!! I hope everything's alright!! :flower: I'm sure it is! :winkwink: ...geez, I can't wait for my placenta to start taking over too!! 

Tekkitten: That's so cool!! I like meeting other teachers too! :flower: How does maternity leave work in BC?? Are you taking a year off?!

PinkEmily: YAY on reaching the 12 week mark!!!! I totally understand you, I still have a week to go, but I'm already starting to feel excited for the first time this pregnancy!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Thanks for all my birthday messages :flower: The hubby is still in the bad books, this is about the 6th birthday in a row he has forgotten, I wouldn't mind but I said to him on friday night wouldn't it be nice for you to wake me up with breakfast in bed tomorrow for my birthday with the boys... obviously didn't penetrate his brain... LOL

Well today I had to go get petrol and then I'm been studying all afternoon as I have an exam next week which I don't feel ready for... but hey ho, I can only try. I might try and get Weds off work so I can study for the whole day see if any information actually stays in my brain. :haha:

I'm now trying to keep my 23 month old awake as he hasn't had a nap today and I know if he goes to sleep now he'll be up at 4am.. eek! So we're watching some disney film and I have the roast on cooking.. mmm belly pork I love a good roast. Although I'm jealous of you doing to dinner at Harvester Danc I love a harvester & toby... mmmmmm nom nom nom

:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all my birthday messages :flower: The hubby is still in the bad books, this is about the 6th birthday in a row he has forgotten, I wouldn't mind but I said to him on friday night wouldn't it be nice for you to wake me up with breakfast in bed tomorrow for my birthday with the boys... obviously didn't penetrate his brain... LOL
> 
> Well today I had to go get petrol and then I'm been studying all afternoon as I have an exam next week which I don't feel ready for... but hey ho, I can only try. I might try and get Weds off work so I can study for the whole day see if any information actually stays in my brain. :haha:
> 
> I'm now trying to keep my 23 month old awake as he hasn't had a nap today and I know if he goes to sleep now he'll be up at 4am.. eek! So we're watching some disney film and I have the roast on cooking.. mmm belly pork I love a good roast. Although I'm jealous of you doing to dinner at Harvester Danc I love a harvester & toby... mmmmmm nom nom nom
> 
> :hugs:

I had original combo with a side of roasted mushrooms, yum. Good thing as well, my blood sugars after this were really good! Although this morning they are higher after not eating all night than chicken and chips last night! I just don't understand!

No Ms yet today, due to my higher sugar levels, hopefully will get bad again later.

My DD keeps asking if I am having another baby. She says she has dreamt it about 3 times and last night she dreamt I gave the three of them a note saying was PG! Hopefully these are good signs!


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry i've been awol have i missed any big news?

Chimpette happy late birthday.

I am 12 weeks today on my dates :happydance: however still 9 more dates to wait for my scan :cry:


----------



## Chimpette

Afternoon ladies,

Well 1 more sleep until my exam, and 5 more sleeps until my 12 week scan..! How excited am I....

xx


----------



## PinkEmily

Happy 12 weeks MummytoChloe! 

Hope your exam goes well Chimpette :)

We had our 12 week scan this morning. Everything is looking great and they have put me forward 2 days to 12w5d, my edd is now 30th August. I still see this pregnancy as a September baby though, unless they make me have a section... Olly was a week late. 

We took Olly with us, he loved every second. He knew that it was the baby on the screen. He's still calling it his baby "sista" :haha: I hope it is for his sake now, if not it will be something to laugh at when they are older :)


----------



## MadamRose

Hope your exam went well Amd enjoy your scan chimpette. 

I'm jealous of you all getting your 12 weeks scans before me. Still cant believe mine isn't until 13+2 one more week for me.

Amd thank you pink. I will change your date later when I'm on my computer.

On a postive note for us we think we had movement yesterday. 3 times in same space over 5 mins esch gone too fast to be gas


----------



## PinkEmily

Hope the next 7 days go quickly for you mummytochloe. 13+2 is pretty late, they usually scan you as close to 12 weeks as poss here. Yay for movement!! I can only hear it on the doppler, can't wait to feel it :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations to those who have reached 12 weeks :happydance:

I had my dating scan today, I refused to have the downs syndrome test. I am so in love with little bean, each week it always makes me and my partner giggle. I think we have a cheeky bean on board :haha: it loves to give the sonographer a hard time :haha: I am measuring on target 11+3. Baby was laying in all sorts of funny positions, it looked comfy lets say that. First it was facing us on the scan, we got to see its eye sockets and other facial features (really freaky but really cute) then it moved facing downwards, then turned its back to us. Finally bean gave in and moved on to its back to the sonographer could measure it. He/she didn't want too though :haha: It gave us a few waves and kicked those huge legs right out :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 11.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Chimpette

Fantastic news on all the scans, and Zebra my goodness that scan looks so cute!

I should be studying but there's too much on telly I like today, can't wait for today's one born every minute, it's the twin one and looks very good.


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily they do here mine with chloe was 11+6 no idea why i was put so late, I saw MW at 8 weeks so i wasn't late seeing her. 

Zebra2023 lovely picture glad your scan went well


----------



## MadamRose

Would have been our angel's birthday today. Once dd is in bed me and DH will light the sky lantern like we do every year.


----------



## Zebra2023

mummytochloe said:


> Would have been our angel's birthday today. Once dd is in bed me and DH will light the sky lantern like we do every year.

:hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Big hugs MTC xx


----------



## PinkEmily

Sending you big hugs mtc, what a lovely thing to do xx

Zebra that scan is so cute!!


----------



## dancareoi

Chimp, good luck in your exam today and your scan In 4 sleeps!

Pink and zebra, congrats on your scans, getting there now!


----------



## jlily

Hi Ladies, 

I've tried to catch up on reading this thread before I post anything but today I need advice. I hope you don't mind me butting in. I had a missed miscarriage in the summer (went in for my 8week us and baby stopped developing at 6 weeks). I am pregnant again and due on September 16th. :) I've only told the people in my family that know about last time and I know will be sensitive about it if it happens again. I saw the heartbeatat 170 at 9 weeks but we don't have the next appointment until March 4th. Hubby's birthday is this Saturday and he's so excited he's planned a trip down to see his family and tell everybody. I just don't feel confidently pregnant and I don't think I'll be able to get excited. I was hoping he'd wait until everything was fine on the 4th. So do I call and ask the nurse if she can squeeze me in to find the heartbeat Friday so I can get excited with him? Or do I just let him tell and hope for the best? Or do I beg him to wait? He's just so excited. I just have this horrible thought that we'll tell everyone and find out at the next appointment the baby stopped growing 2 days after my last appointment. :( Sorry for the lengthy post. Any suggestions much appreciated. Thank you Ladies.


----------



## Chimpette

Well my exam did not go as planned, infact it'll be a miracle if I pass... grrrr! Still nevermind it's only a retake if I do and hopefully next time I'll be more prepared for what's coming... although keeping fingers crossed for the miracle.

Woohoo 4 more sleeps... it's gonna be a long weekend that's for sure.

Jlily - I know exactly how you feel, but to see a heartbeat at 9 weeks is a great sign. I would say it's down to you and how you feel, my husband has not told anyone of our pregnancy this time because of our 2mmc, but I've told my close friends and family as I think it's those people that are going to help me through if the worst happens, and so it makes no difference if they know now or know later. It's completely up to you and what you feel comfortable with. 

xx


----------



## dancareoi

jlily said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've tried to catch up on reading this thread before I post anything but today I need advice. I hope you don't mind me butting in. I had a missed miscarriage in the summer (went in for my 8week us and baby stopped developing at 6 weeks). I am pregnant again and due on September 16th. :) I've only told the people in my family that know about last time and I know will be sensitive about it if it happens again. I saw the heartbeatat 170 at 9 weeks but we don't have the next appointment until March 4th. Hubby's birthday is this Saturday and he's so excited he's planned a trip down to see his family and tell everybody. I just don't feel confidently pregnant and I don't think I'll be able to get excited. I was hoping he'd wait until everything was fine on the 4th. So do I call and ask the nurse if she can squeeze me in to find the heartbeat Friday so I can get excited with him? Or do I just let him tell and hope for the best? Or do I beg him to wait? He's just so excited. I just have this horrible thought that we'll tell everyone and find out at the next appointment the baby stopped growing 2 days after my last appointment. :( Sorry for the lengthy post. Any suggestions much appreciated. Thank you Ladies.

Hi, welocme to our group.

This is a difficult position and is down to individual feelings at the end of the day as everyone is differentm

I am 10 weeks PG, my mom, dad, sister and BIL and wife know, only because we have needed help with childcare and school run.

We have not told DH parents, his other brother or our kids and as long as all goes well, will not be saying anything at all until as long as we can get away with it.


The reason for this is we lost one last year in jan. I went for routine check up at 17 weeks to find baby had died at 13-14 weeks. We had announced the pregnancy to everyone after our perfectly healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks. Telling our 2 eldest the baby had died was the worse thing we have ever had to do and we never ever want to put them through that again.

We have had 3 scans so far at 7, 8 and 9 weeks. We are away this week so won't be having another scan this week, so have to wait for another now.

So you can see our reluctance to say anything.


----------



## MadamRose

jlily seeing the heartbeat at 9 weeks reduces you chances of miscarriage significantly. If you feel that the nurse where you are will listen to the heart beat. I would just explain that your anxious and worried and just wanted a bit of reassurance and she what they say. the worst they can say is no. 

I also had a mmc. And even thought i have had one healthy pregnancy since then. We have still told hardly anyone this time around. around 4 or 5 people know for us and that is it. And even now i'm past the 12week stage we will tell no-one until i've had my scan and seen baby is okay, and even then at first it will only be family and close friends. 

Sorry for your previous loss and hope all is ok with you

Chimpette :wohoo: on 4 days to go. i only have 6 feels like it's getting closer now


----------



## agreeksmom

i saw my mw and we decided not to do the 11-13 week testing but now i wished i did im worried that now i wont know anything until i see my mw again at 15 weeks grr


----------



## jlily

Thank you so much ladies for the responses. My husband just thinks I'm being negative and I know he wants to get excited and so do I but I just think it's still too early to not be cautious. I decided to talk to him about how I feel and we decided to wait so I'm relieved. So sorry for your losses. Hopefully soon, we all get to get excited and shout it from the rooftops! :) :) :) I can't believe how slowly the time goes with all of this worrying. I've only known for 7 weeks and it feels like it was months ago that I took that first test (or second or third or fourth). :)


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi Jlily, you are not being negative at all. You have every right to be cautious. We waited until we had a scan at 10 weeks to tell family (we told our parents after our first antenatal). Tell people when you feel ready :hug: The first trimester drags, especially after you have had a loss. 

Chimpette, sorry to hear about your exam. I had my final University exam when i was in 1st tri with LO. I just passed, luckily my coursework pulled the over all mark up slightly. I spent ages trying to revise but couldn't keep anything in. LO seems to be a little clever clogs so i think he stole all my brain power and kept it for himself :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

jlily your not being negative it's natural so dont worry. 

4 more days until my scan. I just want it to come now, i feel like i've been waiting so long


----------



## dancareoi

What is everyone's MS like? When did it start to ease off.

Mine seemed quite bad last week but seems a little better this week. Not feeling so sick first thing, but can come and go through the day.

Can anybody add to this?


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi mine went away 2 or 3 weeks ago. But this morning i am feeling awful


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi mine went away 2 or 3 weeks ago. But this morning i am feeling awful

I had read that it comes and goes.

Not long until your scan now.


----------



## Sannie87

Jlily Welcome and congratulations on ur pregnancy. as everyone else says u are not being negative at all just cautious which is totally natural :flower:

MTC Not long now until ur scan :hugs:

My MS started easing off from 8 weeks then felt totally fine most days from 9 weeks and now this week I have had that horrible nauseous feeling nearly all day every day since thursday :dohh: so yeah it does seem to come and go.

Hope everyones having a good weekend, the hubby here is trecking thru the snow to get me some Krispy Kremes :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

No not long just seems to be dragging


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> What is everyone's MS like? When did it start to ease off.
> 
> Mine seemed quite bad last week but seems a little better this week. Not feeling so sick first thing, but can come and go through the day.
> 
> Can anybody add to this?

Mine started to ease around 10 weeks. Now being almost 12 weeks I don't have any at all :thumbup:


----------



## optimisticjul

Had a miscarriage in July at 6 weeks. Now I'm pregnant and scared lifeless at 11 weeks. Due September 10 th. Seen the heartbeats at 8 weeks and two babies in separate sacs ( fraternal twins). I'm am now praying for my rainbows to continue to grow. I have pcos and it is hard to keep my babies so i just don't know what to do anymore. I have a 12 week sono on Monday...


----------



## MadamRose

Wow twins how amazing. Sorry for your previous losses and i hope these two are sticky :D


----------



## PinkEmily

optimisticjul said:


> Had a miscarriage in July at 6 weeks. Now I'm pregnant and scared lifeless at 11 weeks. Due September 10 th. Seen the heartbeats at 8 weeks and two babies in separate sacs ( fraternal twins). I'm am now praying for my rainbows to continue to grow. I have pcos and it is hard to keep my babies so i just don't know what to do anymore. I have a 12 week sono on Monday...

Twins! wow, congratulations!! Hope it all goes well on Monday :hugs:


----------



## PinkEmily

My tummy is feeling quite tender today :( Im guessing its the ligaments around my uterus because if i move quickly or cough i keep getting sharp pains. I cant remember it being this painful with my little boy. Its kind of worrying me a bit because I keep thinking it could be related to my c-section scar.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Twins!?! Thats awesome! Hope the bubs are doing good!!

Feeling crappy down there too pink. Yesterday and today i have been having lots of pinching pains down there right by my pubic area down low......quite uncomfortable at times....


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily I have felt a lot more crampy this time than with dd especially if I move to quickly. My friend who 22 weeks pregnant with her second said she was the same when i asked her the other week

3 Days until my scan, and got a feeling it's going to be 3 long days that drag


----------



## Chimpette

Wowsa Twins..! Congratulations and welcome to the group.

1 more sleep until my 12 week scan, but 12 weeks today... my symptoms seemed to disappear from 10 weeks and haven't come back. But Im hoping it's due to the placenta taking over and not any thing wrong.


----------



## MadamRose

Chimpette hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow :D and congrats on reaching 12 weeks


----------



## optimisticjul

Chimpette said:


> Wowsa Twins..! Congratulations and welcome to the group.
> 
> 1 more sleep until my 12 week scan, but 12 weeks today... my symptoms seemed to disappear from 10 weeks and haven't come back. But Im hoping it's due to the placenta taking over and not any thing wrong.

Thank you hun. I am super excited, super scared, and super lonely. But I am strong enough to hold on! I talk to GOD


----------



## MadamRose

optimisticjul I'm sure all will be just fine. It gets easier after the 12 week scan as chances of losing babies goes down and it wont be too long that you get movement hopefully


----------



## optimisticjul

mummytochloe said:


> PinkEmily I have felt a lot more crampy this time than with dd especially if I move to quickly. My friend who 22 weeks pregnant with her second said she was the same when i asked her the other week
> 
> 3 Days until my scan, and got a feeling it's going to be 3 long days that drag

I Pray that it goes great! And P.S, it probably will be long. this was the longest weekend ever in my life till Mondays scan. Lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely news optimistic, congratulations :)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow chimp :flower:

Happy 12 weeks to me :yipee: :yipee: Finally reached the 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## optimisticjul

mummytochloe said:


> optimisticjul I'm sure all will be just fine. It gets easier after the 12 week scan as chances of losing babies goes down and it wont be too long that you get movement hopefully

I cant wait. Thank you for your support. I need it. and you have mine. I cant wait to feel the movements. I think that was the best part of being prenant. to feel that connection with my past babies


----------



## optimisticjul

Zebra2023 said:


> Lovely news optimistic, congratulations :)
> 
> Good luck for your scan tomorrow chimp :flower:
> 
> Happy 12 weeks to me :yipee: :yipee: Finally reached the 2nd tri :happydance:

Im so happy for you Zee! thx on the lucks. 28 weeks to go for us


----------



## MadamRose

optimisticjul i know what you mean about a long weekend I'm the same the weekend is dragging and for once i want it to speed up and even after i have to wait til Wednesday 

Zebra2023 happy 12 weeks x


----------



## optimisticjul

mummytochloe said:


> optimisticjul i know what you mean about a long weekend I'm the same the weekend is dragging and for once i want it to speed up and even after i have to wait til Wednesday
> 
> Zebra2023 happy 12 weeks x

Isn't it the worst? Lol. But hope for Quick days for you. I will keep you guys posted


----------



## Chimpette

Zebra woohoo 12 weeks mark...! Happy days x


----------



## dancareoi

optimisticjul said:


> Had a miscarriage in July at 6 weeks. Now I'm pregnant and scared lifeless at 11 weeks. Due September 10 th. Seen the heartbeats at 8 weeks and two babies in separate sacs ( fraternal twins). I'm am now praying for my rainbows to continue to grow. I have pcos and it is hard to keep my babies so i just don't know what to do anymore. I have a 12 week sono on Monday...

Good luck for your scan:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Lovely news optimistic, congratulations :)
> 
> Good luck for your scan tomorrow chimp :flower:
> 
> Happy 12 weeks to me :yipee: :yipee: Finally reached the 2nd tri :happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## dancareoi

I was asking about MS yesterday as mine am had gone. However did feel a little sticky later in day, but made up for it this morning, felt soooo sick, with head over loo and brought up some bile, lovely!

Good luck to all with scans this week.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Whats the myth with ms?? :) ms = girl? Or is it the other way around? .... cant wait til we have our gender scans!!

Half of me thinks its a girl, and same for boy lol.

Does everyone plan to find out???


----------



## MadamRose

I don't know about the myths but i know i got practically none with Chloe.

And no we are staying team :yellow: We already have our names sorted so we can bond to baby without knowing the sex. I want a nice surprise at birth this time


----------



## ArmyWife1984

With ds i had no ms either.

We are def finding out...we arent much for surprises lol.


----------



## tekkitten

My ms is wearing off. I found hb on doppler yesterday, so I think my placenta is taking over :D Hurray!

I totally plan on finding out the gender. We are moving into a nice big 4 bedroom house, and I want to decorate the nursery! My brother also really wants to know. He is so stupid excited, its cute :)


----------



## MadamRose

tekkitten thats lovely about your brother. We found out with DD for my DH as he wanted to know i didnt. So this time we said it was only fair i got it the way i wanted


----------



## dancareoi

We didn't find out with our first. I hardly had any ms and he was a boy.
Didn't really plan on finding out with second, but we did, it was a girl, MS up until 17 weeks with her.
We wanted to know with third, as it made things easier as we already had everything, even though a five year gap between our dd and our new DS. Sickness wasn't as bad as with DD.
My sickness is worse this time than with DS.
If everything goes to plan, we do want to find out what this baby is as well.

I have heard and believe that MS is worse with girls than boys!:sick:


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi i completely go against the rule with chloe i had next to none. 

I been looking at birthing pools and found the company i want to use to hire my birthing pool. I going to either reserve it after my scan or after i see midwife at 16 weeks :D


----------



## PinkEmily

I had no MS with Olly, I did however go off chicken.... :haha:
This time i have no MS and no food aversions. We are definitely going to find out the sex, OH and I are so impatient and I love planning plus we will decorate Ollys bedroom according to the sex of the baby. They will both have to share so its either going to be boys decor or a bit of a mix (we have a 3 bedroom house but the bedrooms are on 2 levels, I dont feel comfortable having Olly on the floor below). 
OH is dreading if its a girl because all my mum goes on about is having a grandaughter (she had 3 wonderful grandsons). When i was pregnant with Olly all she looked at was girls things (even though she knew i was having a boy) I don't understand her obsession, she had a daughter after all. I don't mind what the baby is just as long as he/she is healthy. 

I'm so jealous mtc, i really wanted a water birth with Olly but he had different plans :haha: I dont think they will let me with a vbac.


----------



## dancareoi

We are all so different. I don't like the idea of a water birth and wouldn't like to give birth at home either.

Although I couldn't give birth at home even if I wanted as I am high risk. Second baby was section, although third was vbac. I also have gest diabetes, insulin dependent this time, plus I am an older mother, 41 at moment, 42 in august.

I liked being in hosp after giving birth, it made me feel safe!

When I had my third I stayed for 5 days, trying to master the breast feeding. I felt safe and comfortable and well looked after. 3 meals a day brought to my bed. Maybe that's why I liked it, I didn't have to do anything and was kooked after by ither people.

I'd still be there now if I could!!!!!!

Urgh, feeling so sick again this morning:sick:


----------



## PinkEmily

How did you find your vbac Dancareoi? 
I hated being in hospital, couldn't wait to get home. I didn't help that the midwifes were little help. I would have got more support at home. I woke up from my section after 9pm and they sent OH home, I was left in my bed unable to move, Olly kept being sick maconium (sp?) and then I started being sick, I would page them and all they did was wipe the sick off his face and give me a bowl then leave to chat at the nurse station. I was a new mum and they didn't help me with/show me how to do anything. 
I'm going to a different hospital this time so hopefully I'll have a better experience. They seem great so far. I will probably want the break in hospital afterwards this time :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> How did you find your vbac Dancareoi?
> I hated being in hospital, couldn't wait to get home. I didn't help that the midwifes were little help. I would have got more support at home. I woke up from my section after 9pm and they sent OH home, I was left in my bed unable to move, Olly kept being sick maconium (sp?) and then I started being sick, I would page them and all they did was wipe the sick off his face and give me a bowl then leave to chat at the nurse station. I was a new mum and they didn't help me with/show me how to do anything.
> I'm going to a different hospital this time so hopefully I'll have a better experience. They seem great so far. I will probably want the break in hospital afterwards this time :haha:

To be honest my vac was really easy, but then my first had been a vaginal birth as well, so I suppose things were a little loser for me down there anyway!

My waters broke at 10pm on the Monday night and my DS was born at 3.50am the next morning, gas and air, no tearing or stitches or anything.

My sisters first was c-section and her second was vbac. She had quite a long labour and forceps were eventually used, but no problems for her either.

They will keep a lot closer eye on you during labour and I was also told they wouldn't let me go past due date, but I didn't get that far because he was 2 weeks early. 

Hopefully you will have a better experience this time.

All 3 of mine have been born in different hospitals due to one thing and another and I have had a good experience at all of them.


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily i would look into your options i know people have have had home birth vbac. so see what they say about the water. I am hoping to go for a water birth with no pain relief this time. I only had gas and air last time but i also wanted to try and birth with no pain relief. 

dancareoi i didn't get very good after care with my dd that's another reason i am swayed towards a home birth. I wanted one with dd but didn't get it, but my bad care just made me more determined this time. 

By my dates I'm 13 weeks today (hope if i get put back at my scan it isn't too far) scan in 2 days :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> PinkEmily i would look into your options i know people have have had home birth vbac. so see what they say about the water. I am hoping to go for a water birth with no pain relief this time. I only had gas and air last time but i also wanted to try and birth with no pain relief.
> 
> dancareoi i didn't get very good after care with my dd that's another reason i am swayed towards a home birth. I wanted one with dd but didn't get it, but my bad care just made me more determined this time.
> 
> By my dates I'm 13 weeks today (hope if i get put back at my scan it isn't too far) scan in 2 days :happydance:

Mtc have you had a scan already? I can't remember and there's too many pages to go back!

Don't know about anyone else but I feel huge! I am only 11 weeks but look like I'm 6 months! Luckily as its winter still, the big winter coats hide everything!

The lack of sickness I mentioned sat am has come back yesterday am and this morning, so no let up for me yet 

I suppose if your after care was lacking no wonder to want to consider other options.

I see you are in the midlands, which hosp are you under?

I am at the Alex in redditch for this one. My first was born at Bham Heartlands due to being on insulin and my second was born at Solihull. Moved at 28 weeks with third from Solihull to Redditch as they changed to a midwife led unit for low risk births, so that counted me out!


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi i've had 3 and they were all really early, like the latest was 6+4 by my dates but the measurements put me back a bit, but she said she couldn't be 100% as it was all so small. So the scan on Wednesday is my proper dating scan. And even thought we saw heartbeat the the last scan. Our baby we lost died at 7 weeks so after the dates the scan put me at so i am still really on edge. 

I look pretty big, if i were to wear certain tops people would guess, but my jackets ect hide it atm. 

I'm under QMC as they dealt with 2 or my 3 early scans this time. And it's slightly closer if i do need transferring in labour. And yes i just feel like I will be happy at home. My husband having to leave last time was horrible if I'm at home we don't have to go through that


----------



## Zebra2023

Can anyone shed any light on what this shooting pain is in my right breast. The pain goes from my breast to my nipple, get a few shooting pains then it stops. It seems to be coming and going at the moment.


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 i get that too i'm not 100% what it is but i think its just all the changes going on in your breasts


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you :) it is quite painful I think and uncomfortable.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Back from scan, everything was perfect and they have put me forward 4 days so my new due date is the 4th September.

Very exciting!


----------



## MadamRose

Chimpette glad all is well :D


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Back from scan, everything was perfect and they have put me forward 4 days so my new due date is the 4th September.
> 
> Very exciting!

:wohoo:


----------



## Zebra2023

Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Back from scan, everything was perfect and they have put me forward 4 days so my new due date is the 4th September.
> 
> Very exciting!

Wonderful news chimp :flower:


----------



## Chimpette

Thank you..! I'm so excited I think I still can't believe it really.

My only real concern is my due date, as hubby is off to Fiji to see his family in August and not coming back until the end, so hopefully i'll be late rather than early LOL


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies

I feel like a stranger to the thread. Been away in Yorkshire to visit family for half term and kept away from the internet.

Lovely scan pic Zebra, so clear!!

Glad your scan went well chimp.

hi to all the new ladies and happy 12 weeks to everyone who has made it so far

MTC goodluck for Wednesday, I'm sure you will get to see a lovely baby dancing around in there.

I finally booked in with the midwife today. She was angry that the other midwife hadn't referred me to the diabetic clinic and called the hospital for an appointment next week.
I had a another private scan last Thursday as wanted to tell the family while i was there but needed photographic evidence haha The pictures are crap, very disappointing for £99!! Especially after seeing Zebra's, yours is so good.
She did do a 4D one too. Its a bit scary. It looks like a caterpillar with horns on its head and stubby arms!!! 
I have my dating scan next Monday so hopefully it will look a bit more normal by then. I decided not to have the nuchal screening scan as it wont make any difference to the baby's outcome.
I'm still symptomless and wont be finding out the baby's gender. xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Chimpette said:


> Thank you..! I'm so excited I think I still can't believe it really.
> 
> My only real concern is my due date, as hubby is off to Fiji to see his family in August and not coming back until the end, so hopefully i'll be late rather than early LOL

Sorry to hear he is going away, I hope he is around when baby makes an appearance :hugs:



mwaah said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I feel like a stranger to the thread. Been away in Yorkshire to visit family for half term and kept away from the internet.
> 
> Lovely scan pic Zebra, so clear!!
> 
> Glad your scan went well chimp.
> 
> hi to all the new ladies and happy 12 weeks to everyone who has made it so far
> 
> MTC goodluck for Wednesday, I'm sure you will get to see a lovely baby dancing around in there.
> 
> I finally booked in with the midwife today. She was angry that the other midwife hadn't referred me to the diabetic clinic and called the hospital for an appointment next week.
> I had a another private scan last Thursday as wanted to tell the family while i was there but needed photographic evidence haha The pictures are crap, very disappointing for £99!! Especially after seeing Zebra's, yours is so good.
> She did do a 4D one too. Its a bit scary. It looks like a caterpillar with horns on its head and stubby arms!!!
> I have my dating scan next Monday so hopefully it will look a bit more normal by then. I decided not to have the nuchal screening scan as it wont make any difference to the baby's outcome.
> I'm still symptomless and wont be finding out the baby's gender. xxx

:wave: Thanks Mwaah. May I ask who you had your private scan with? Sorry to hear it didn't turn out so good :( I hope your dating scan shows your little bean better :thumbup:


----------



## mwaah

Thanks Zebra. I had it with Baby Bond in York. My friend has had 2 scans with them but down here and hers are lovely and she was only 7 and 8 weeks at the time.
As long as there is a heartbeat and its still growing I shouldn't complain really. xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Thanks Zebra. I had it with Baby Bond in York. My friend has had 2 scans with them but down here and hers are lovely and she was only 7 and 8 weeks at the time.
> As long as there is a heartbeat and its still growing I shouldn't complain really. xxx

You're welcome :thumbup: I am really surprised as I have had mine with babybond too, mine was in Manchester though. The one in Leeds (where I'm from) didn't have any availability. I think I shall avoid the York one though. I'd be disappointed too if I didn't get good pictures from a private scan as they should and are usually better. May we have a look at them? xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Liss, glad your scan went well, even if pics didn't. What did your family make of the news?

Chimp, hope your hubby is back in time!


----------



## MadamRose

Chimpette Hope baby waits until dh is back 

mwaah sorry to hear your babybond scan wasn't the best :hugs: is there no way you could complain. I would expect them to be clear for that price


----------



## mwaah

The family took wellish hahaha my nieces were so excited and thought it was a joke at 1st. They are 8 and 12.
My brother in law asked was it from the same bull!! I just told everyone " ask me no questions and I'll tell you no lies". They seemed ok with that. My mum and sister know it was a sperm donor and now they have seen the pics believe I'm actually pregnant. I even think my mum was a little excited.

These are the best pics they have actually come out better on my phone!! But still in my opinion poor quality.
 



Attached Files:







babybond1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









4D1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aiden187

Anyone finding out gender at 15 weeks?


----------



## MadamRose

Is there a phone number email address or anything on the website. I would complain at the quality of them. I have attached my nhs ones with chloe at 11+6 so much clearer that that. You never know they may offer you another scan or something.
 



Attached Files:







11weeks +6days scan (4) 2 (640x493).jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MadamRose

Aiden187 no we aren't finding out at all. Are you having private gender scan?


----------



## Aiden187

Yes im excited


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I believe I have to wait until at least 20 weeks to find out the gender. 
That's when they usually schedule the scan to check the babys growth.

I can't wait to find out!:happydance:

It'll be nice too, to have a birth in the summer this time instead of in the winter with ds! :cold:

Def. feelin preg too! Gained 5lbs so far....I have some left over jelly from ds, but i do feel some hardening.

Hows everyone elses bumps?? How much have you gained?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1301.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Aiden187

Im soon to he in the second trimester and have not gained anything yet.


----------



## MadamRose

Army wife lovely bump I don't even want to know what I've put on alot more than with dd where I put on like 7lbs the whole pregnancy.

Aiden187 when do you count the 2nd tri starting. I count it from 12 weeks but yet to move over as don't dare until I've had scan. 

1 day for my scan :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

i havent put any weight on , in fact i have lost a couple of pounds.

I think it is because of the diabetic diet i have to follow, i can`t eat nice things, only healthy things, so i think that makes a big difference.!

I count 2nd tri as 13 weeks onwards!


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi i think you should share some of the things you eat because i'm beign awful this pregnancy. and i can already feel like its gonna cause problems post pregnancy and i dont want it to. With chloe i was straight back into pre-pregnancy jeans i dont want to be big for ages after this one


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi i think you should share some of the things you eat because i'm beign awful this pregnancy. and i can already feel like its gonna cause problems post pregnancy and i dont want it to. With chloe i was straight back into pre-pregnancy jeans i dont want to be big for ages after this one

Basically if it tastes nice, you can`t eat it!!

No sweets, cakes, chocolates, biscuits or crisps.

Can`t eat white or brown bread, must be granary.

Limit potatoes as they are high GI, mash being the worst.

Small amount of fruit, but careful because of the sugar.

As much veg as you want.

Proteins, i.e chicken, turkey, beef etc.

No weetabix as high GI, eat porridge oats for breakfast.

no sugar, i use sweetner on porridge.

Eggs are very good, but limit to 7 a week.

No fruit juices are very high sugar.

You get the idea!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Ok i gonna try this as i awful. I eat loads of the things you say on there. Is it you can or cant eat much Proteins, i.e chicken, turkey, beef etc.


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Ok i gonna try this as i awful. I eat loads of the things you say on there. Is it you can or cant eat much Proteins, i.e chicken, turkey, beef etc.

Everything else is in moderation. i am only supposed to eat small portions to keep the sugar levels down.

Also nothing with fat in, so all dairy should be low fat.

Although i do eat full fat kerry gold butter as acuncturist says this is a good thing to eat. He also says a good peice of steak, not overcooked is very good and so are eggs, due to the amino acids.

He also says brocolli, Kale and spinach are very good.

I haven`t had a curry since christmas and would love one, but they are high in fat. I love chicken tikka masala which is a definate no, although I found last time dansak was ok.

Basically a low fat ,low sugar, low carb diet. In other words really boring!:haha:

Just had a Tesco bean soup for lunch, with pearl barley, split lentils and borlotti beans in it.

Lentils and pearl barley are very good as they are low GI, so are mushrooms.

I`ve taken to having scrambled egg and cooked mushrooms for lunch, which is quite tasty or a mushroom and spinach omlette.

If you have something like a jacket potato which is high GI you have to cancel it out with baked beans which are low GI.

Chicken is good because it is low fat and high protein. Although if you have a roast dinner you have to cut down on potatoes and yorkshire puddings and increase the veggies.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

With ds i was back to pre preg. Weight right away ...within days after birth.

im scared of goin above and beyond normal weight gain.....hubby always wants fast food...mcdonalds; white castle etc......so he is not a good influence lol

I started at 180lbs this preg... hoping to keep it around 210 by birth....fx'd lol


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> With ds i was back to pre preg. Weight right away ...within days after birth.
> 
> im scared of goin above and beyond normal weight gain.....hubby always wants fast food...mcdonalds; white castle etc......so he is not a good influence lol
> 
> I started at 180lbs this preg... hoping to keep it around 210 by birth....fx'd lol

In first pg I put on over 3 stone (42 pounds to our friends across the pond!) GD picked up at 34 weeks.

Second pg I was GD so had to watch what I ate and out on 7 pounds in whole PG, I was lighter after the birth than before!

Can't remember with third.


----------



## Aiden187

I was told on here its 13 weeks.


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> The family took wellish hahaha my nieces were so excited and thought it was a joke at 1st. They are 8 and 12.
> My brother in law asked was it from the same bull!! I just told everyone " ask me no questions and I'll tell you no lies". They seemed ok with that. My mum and sister know it was a sperm donor and now they have seen the pics believe I'm actually pregnant. I even think my mum was a little excited.
> 
> These are the best pics they have actually come out better on my phone!! But still in my opinion poor quality.

I'm sorry to say but they are not great for a £99 private scan, I would complain if you can? Hopefully they will re scan you? I am rather shocked as Babybond are really good, seems the York one is crap :growlmad: Gutted for you, sorry Mwaah :hugs:

Here is my Babybond ones attached. Taken on phone too.
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 3.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1









Our baby moo bean 4.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PinkEmily

I put on nearly 2 stone with Olly. Managed to lose it in time for my wedding but it took about a year. I keep meaning to eat healthily this time and not go stupid its not going that well though!


----------



## Aiden187

I have not gained anything yet, I thought the weight gain starts in the second trimester.


----------



## mwaah

I put on 9lbs with Benjamin and put 6lbs on this time and only a 3rd of the way there!! I feel huge too. I'm not little anyway 18/20 but in a 22 already, well just bottoms. Hopefully I wont put any more on as will be attending the diabetic clinic next week.

Lovely bump armywife.

MTC, thinking of you tomorrow. Lovely pic of Chloe.

Yes yours are good Zebra, so are all the other babybond scans I have seen must just be the York one. Do you think I should complain?? I have my NHS scan on Monday and only really care about it all being well.
Midwife rang me today and said I have a UTI and there is a script for antibiotics at the surgery for me. Well she took my urine for testing 2 weeks ago. No wonder I felt crap the other week. Do you think it will of cleared up by itself by now? When I took antibiotics with Benjamin I ended up with thrush and I actually feel fine.

I would say 2nd tri starts on week 13 but I'm sure its 12 hahah xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I think I've lost weight despite my bump is getting bigger. Midwife said she doesn't want me to put on more than a stone. Not sure how well that would be? 

Mwaah I would definitely complain, send them an email and mention you don't feel you had a good scan compared to others you have seen. I've heard they are nice about complaints. Was somewhere on here. Sorry to hear about your UTI. They usually clear up within a few days but pregnancy it can be different I've heard. I understand that you are glad everything is well, I'm pleased for you but when you pay I'd expect really good photos. Good luck for your scan on Monday. Happy 2nd tri too, I count it from 12 weeks  

MTC good luck for your scan tomorrow too :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Mwaah I'd honestly complain dispite nhs one you paid good money for good scan and didn't get it. 

So just over 3 hours til scan and I didn't get to bed til gone midnight. And it's not quite 7 and I'm up feeling sick. Was up for hour at 3 feeling sick and a while at 5. I so nervous don't know of sickness is from that or pregnancy sickness


----------



## Chimpette

Good luck today MTC! Can't wait to see pic's.

I have put on a stone already, but I was on a milkshake diet and lost a stone and ahalf before I became pregnant, so I'm guessing hte stone is because I'm actually eating food again and not because of i'm eating too much.. haha

I'm big as well, I put on a stone with my 1st and a stone and a half with my 2nd. I'm hoping for a stone with this one as well.. haha

I had alittle bit of a meltdown this morning, my eldest son (4.5 years) has autism and we're having a rough time at the moment, he seems to have regressed alittle and so coupled with my hormones meant I had alittle cry, which is something that is not usual for me. 

I feel better for it though.


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks chimpette we at hospital now and I'm sat trying to keep myself calm but I'm.shaking with nerves. Don't ever remember being like this with chloe. Will update after scan but picture will be later today as can't add from phone


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Thanks chimpette we at hospital now and I'm sat trying to keep myself calm but I'm.shaking with nerves. Don't ever remember being like this with chloe. Will update after scan but picture will be later today as can't add from phone

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Good luck today MTC! Can't wait to see pic's.
> 
> I have put on a stone already, but I was on a milkshake diet and lost a stone and ahalf before I became pregnant, so I'm guessing hte stone is because I'm actually eating food again and not because of i'm eating too much.. haha
> 
> I'm big as well, I put on a stone with my 1st and a stone and a half with my 2nd. I'm hoping for a stone with this one as well.. haha
> 
> I had alittle bit of a meltdown this morning, my eldest son (4.5 years) has autism and we're having a rough time at the moment, he seems to have regressed alittle and so coupled with my hormones meant I had alittle cry, which is something that is not usual for me.
> 
> I feel better for it though.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Baby was moving like crazy. Went from almost sitting to laying down. And moved arms Amd legs. I 12+5 so 6th Sept new due date. Only bad poubt was sonographer woyld only give one picture so dh hasn't got one and not got one for baby book


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Baby was moving like crazy. Went from almost sitting to laying down. And moved arms Amd legs. I 12+5 so 6th Sept new due date. Only bad poubt was sonographer woyld only give one picture so dh hasn't got one and not got one for baby book

So glad everything was fine, you can now relax!


----------



## Chimpette

Happy Days MTC.. so happy everything was fine and dandy

xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Chimp - good to cry at times to get it all out :hugs:

MTC - really pleased your scan went well :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Chimp, hope you are feeling better now!

Do you have any more scans planned?


----------



## Chimpette

Thanks feeling still alittle worried and down, but much better than I did. I have a meeting with the school on monday where I'm going to try and push for them to get the statement sorted for him as they have been collecting evidence now since September so should be enough to get him some help.

Also ordered myself some new clothes from Next in the sale, managed to get a pair of maternity work trousers, so at least no more hair bands for me on my buttons.. haha

And we've been invited to a wedding at the end of April, so I've ordered a top for that too. Why not cheer myself up hey. haha

I've booked the 25th April for our 20 week although i'll actually be 21 weeks by then... and the hubby said he would pay for us to have a private scan at 16 weeks because he wants to know the sex LOL 

How's everyone else doing..? Any scans planned??


----------



## MadamRose

Chimpette hope your feeling better. statementing is so hard to get done, round here everyone really puts there heels in to stop it being done and it's awful

Scan Picture included. Baby was like that. then had a big wriggle moved arms and legs then laid flat.
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## optimisticjul

Im sorry for no updates, however, i have another appointment on mon march 4th to have another sono because the babies just moved up to where they are supposed to be. everything seems to be good with them so now we just have to find out if they have downs(hopefully not). Just waiting to find out...


----------



## dancareoi

optimisticjul said:


> Im sorry for no updates, however, i have another appointment on mon march 4th to have another sono because the babies just moved up to where they are supposed to be. everything seems to be good with them so now we just have to find out if they have downs(hopefully not). Just waiting to find out...

Keeping everything crossed for you.:hugs:

Well my sickness wasn't so bad yesterday or today so I started worrying a little, however have had to run to bathroom twice this evening and heave over the sink.


----------



## MadamRose

optimisticjul glad all was ok with the babies :D


----------



## Zebra2023

My last scan with the EPU, have now been discharged :happydance: baby was yawning :haha: then started to bounce around, so cute!! Waiting on a consultant appointment with the hospital I will be giving birth at, need to contact the midwife for that as I haven't heard anything and I should have had it by now. My next scan is at 20 weeks then will have a scan every 4 weeks after that. I was really nervous today with being discharged but I am so happy :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 13.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 :happydance: for being discharged from EPU :D


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra - great news

Mtc second tri tomorrow!


----------



## optimisticjul

I hope everything is well with you. I was told ms would soon diminish. Give it a week. I pray for you.


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi everyone!! Feel like its been ages since I've been on here, think its only been a few days though :haha:
So glad your scan went well MTC! Brilliant scan picture and hurray to Zebra for being discharged from EPU!!

I'm 14 weeks today!!! My worries about the pregnancy have came flooding back though :-( i still don't feel 100% pregnant, my bump just feels like flabby bloat. I can still lie on my tummy, it doesn't feel like anything is there although I usually sleep on my side now. My ligament pains seem to have stopped too.

On a brighter note I have my midwife appointment next week followed by my booking in appointment with the consultant. I'm sure they are going to love it when I tell them that I'm refusing an elective section full stop even if the baby is late. 

Hope you are all doing well


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily hugs maybe they will listen to hb at appointment to reassure you. My ligament pain is awful at times i can hardly move so don't be sad that that's gone. Why do they want you to have elective section?

I am quite reassured that I have a baby just from the size of my 12+6 bump which i have attached. It was first thing in the morning it's all bump and no bloat, as i only bloat after eating. 

I am 13 weeks today :happydance: 2nd tri :D
 



Attached Files:







12+6.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dancareoi

MTc - yeah for second tri

Pink - PAL is always going to be a worry. At least you have midwife app next week.

I had another scan today and measuring exact for my dates and was wriggling round all over the place.

The odds of MC now are NK greater than later in PG but due to our late loss last year we can't get our heads round it yet or even begin to relax. That's PAL for you.

We have dating scan at different hosp next week, I will book a private nuchal elsewhere for the following week and 3 weeks today back where we were today for another scan. They will see me up until 20 weeks if that's what we want.

Down at hosp now Monday afternoon for diabetic clinic.


----------



## Chimpette

Great news on your scan Danc, fantastic news.

PInk - Woohoo 14 weeks congrats.

I got my DS results today and I've gone from my age risk of 1/900 odd, after the blood test my results are 1/9000 odd... happy days.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Nice bump mtc! :thumbup: im hoping to have something nice to show by easter....i can still hide my bump with tops.

I have an appt next week too pink...after she cancelled on me 3 times!!!!! 
Is anyone else peeing 3 -4 times a night???? Ive been like this since week 6 or 7 i think.


----------



## PinkEmily

That's a great bump mtc!! I had a listen to the baby on my Doppler at home just after I posted so I feel a little better now  I don't want an elective section because I know I will freak out before hand with the thought of getting chopped open while I'm awake. I just don't think I will be able to cope with it. If i try a vbac and end up with an emergency section then it will be easier to cope with as I know it has to be done. 

Wow 3 times armywife? That's awful! 

OH has said we can have a chat about getting a sexing scan at 16 weeks :-D I always said I wouldn't pay for it but for £40 it's not so bad. I'm thinking it could be a Mother's Day present


----------



## MadamRose

I pee once or not at all in a night now


----------



## dancareoi

I am only getting up once in the night, luckily.

Nice bump by the way MTC. 

My tummy is starting to get bruises on it due to the Clexane jabs!


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs about all the jabs


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Hugs about all the jabs

Thanks, I'm going t start leaking soon with all the holes.

Insulin and clexane once a day, checking bloods 4 times a day and acupuncture once a week.

Hopefully it will be worth every single one!


----------



## Cracker

I have only posted once on here, too scared it will jinx it BUT I am 10 weeks today! Yay! Only 3 weeks until my scan and best of all no bleeding at all. I'll be happiest when I get past 16 weeks when I lost my LO but feeling pretty positive now


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs dancareoi 

I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## PinkEmily

I pee once a night too usually. 

Congratulations Cracker!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I never peed this much with ds until 3 rd tri. It is bad timing too, i no longer get up with ds since he is. Sttn but now the peeing is waking me up constantly ...i am kind of grateful for it tho since its my only symptom saying Hey! Your pregnant!! 
Congrats cracker! 

Cant wait for all the gender scans we have coming up !! About a month until mine.
I am planningg another gender party like i did with ds. I had choc. Cupcakes filled with blue frosting. This time im doing cupcakes but only 1 filled with frosting!
then only 1 person will know the surprise!


----------



## PinkEmily

Wow i love the sound of your gender party!!! I had a small baby shower with LO, not sure i'll have one this year, kind of lost contact with all my old friends :(


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ya i know how that goes...i dont talk to any of my friends anymore either, just family.


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome cracker and congratulations.

Armywife, those cakes sound lovely, I'm drooling here as I am not allowed to eat anything like that now due to the diabetes!

Well I have now lost a little more weight, so obviously all this healthy eating is doing me good, nearly at end of first trimester having lost a couple of pounds!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow lost pds?!? Im jealous... gained about 8lbs here....i def havent been eating well.
I did try walking on the treadmill and started cramping so i immediately stopped!

I had ds 1st bday yesterday. :cry: he didnt go crazy after the cake like i thought....i made more of a mess than him. Lol


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Wow lost pds?!? Im jealous... gained about 8lbs here....i def havent been eating well.
> I did try walking on the treadmill and started cramping so i immediately stopped!
> 
> I had ds 1st bday yesterday. :cry: he didnt go crazy after the cake like i thought....i made more of a mess than him. Lol

Problem is I love all the bad stuff, especially Cadbury dairy milk chocolate, but it will be worth the sacrifice.

I haven't had a curry (Indian) in weeks. I sit and watch DH each one twice a week, but tonight I am going to treat myself.

My absolute favourite is chicken tikka masala, but a definate no because of the cream, so I am going to have a chicken dhansak, I can't wait.

Hopefully my blood sugars after will be good, if so that means I will have it again real soon, if blood is too high then :cry: no more curry


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ooo i loove indian food. My favorite dish is chicken josh yummy. I havent had it in forever.
We dont live near any indian places


----------



## PinkEmily

Well done on losing some lbs dancareoi! Wish i could lose some haha. 

Gosh im so tired today! Think i have a small sinus infection too which isn't helping. OH is at work and LO is being a little monkey.


----------



## Chimpette

Mmmm my fav is a lamb tikka masala, and infact I had one on Weds.. LOL They are tasty.

My hubby is doing my head in at the moment, not sure if it's just my hormones, but he seems to be even lazier and more annoying by the day.. hahahahahaha


----------



## dancareoi

Just had my curry delivered from a curry house which is 5 mins from us and everyone agrees it is a fab curry!

We are so lucky here (uk) I mean, as we have loads of curry houses everywhere, so wee are spoilt for choice.

Well. Have had a headache for a week, but I don't want to take anything for it yet. I do have a bit of a cold and bunged up, so maybe it's that combined with my hormones, but its getting me down now.

I think a few good nights sleep are in order, slept for 7 hours last night, but woke at 4.40 am and couldn't get back to sleep, I hate that.


----------



## ghinspire22

Hi, my name is Gina I'm 28 years old and I am expecting twins on September 16th. I had a miscarriage in August 2012 and found out in January of 2013 that my hubby and I were expecting. I had a lot of anxiety attacks and high bp after my miscarriage and was put on anxiety medication. It took me awhile to get myself back on track and now that I'm pregnant and off my anxiety medication, for good reason of course, I worry about my babies. I know it's normally but I just...it's been really hard. I'm nearing the second trimester and my next doctor's appointment isn't until the 13th of March.


----------



## optimisticjul

ghinspire22 said:


> Hi, my name is Gina I'm 28 years old and I am expecting twins on September 16th. I had a miscarriage in August 2012 and found out in January of 2013 that my hubby and I were expecting. I had a lot of anxiety attacks and high bp after my miscarriage and was put on anxiety medication. It took me awhile to get myself back on track and now that I'm pregnant and off my anxiety medication, for good reason of course, I worry about my babies. I know it's normally but I just...it's been really hard. I'm nearing the second trimester and my next doctor's appointment isn't until the 13th of March.

Wow. My story is your story. Congratulations on the twins. Try not to stress. I know its easier said than done, but coming from where I'm from with the same thing, just know that you have support. Lots of love. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## tekkitten

Conrgrats on the twins! We are similar too! No twins for me though. I also had a MC in Aug 2012, bpf Jan 2013, and same due date :D At least as of right now. I have my 12 week scan tomorrow so it may change.

Try and take it as easy as you can. Sleep lots, eat lots of nice healthy yummy things, have baths (not too hot ;P), and wait it out til the 13th. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## ghinspire22

It is wonderful to have women that understand me and that have been through the same thing. I will be into my 13th week by the time I see the doctor again and I really hope everything is ok. I hope your scan goes well tekkitten.


----------



## ghinspire22

Woke up and as I was laying in bed I had sharp little pulls in my lower abdomen toward he center. I hope everything is ok. It isn't constant but it does hurt some when I move and it pulls in the same spot. Happy 12 weeks to me..I have 9 days until I see the doctor. Hurry up.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> Woke up and as I was laying in bed I had sharp little pulls in my lower abdomen toward he center. I hope everything is ok. It isn't constant but it does hurt some when I move and it pulls in the same spot. Happy 12 weeks to me..I have 9 days until I see the doctor. Hurry up.

Could just be your uterus expanding, it`s got a lot of growing to do with two little rainbows in there.

I am exactly the same way along as you. I lost a baby last Jan at 13-14 weeks, depsite a healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks! i then lost another at 9 weeks in September.

As you say, it is noce to have somewhere to go and someone to chat to who is in exactly the same position as you and understands what PAL or PARL truly means.

Tekkitten - good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies,

Well been stalking the thread as really not feeling pregnant. Besides being like armywife and peeing 3 times a night!!
Nice bump MTC and scan pic.
Congrats to everyone who had fab scans and goodluck to all with upcoming ones.
Wow 2 sets of twins...woop woop.
This is a busy thread!!

Had my 13 week scan and yep there is a baby there!!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cracker

So now 10+4 and this morning my flat tummy has officially gone! Overnight I look so much bigger, properly have to hide my tummy under baggy tops until we have our scan at 13 weeks.

Suddenly it feels real!!

Also tiredness and sickness all vanished - amazing


----------



## ghinspire22

I wish I had a bump. Congrats on yours Cracker.


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks dan :)

Scan went well! Dancing, waving, all of it. I just posted a picture up for gender guesses in another thread in first tri ;) I didn't have a full bladder, so the quality kind of sucks. I'm still happy though <3


----------



## Chimpette

Happy days on the scans...! Congrats ladies.

And another twin mummy... woohoo & welcome!

Well I can no longer do up my work trousers so I'm having to have them undone and quickly pull them up whenever I get up... hope I don't forgot.. haha

14 weeks tomorrow I can't believe it... which means only 2 weeks until hubby books us a gender scan... very excited!


----------



## dancareoi

kitten - congrats on scan

chimp - my works trousers wont do up either, i`m having to put them on the secnd catch but the zip keeps coming undone!!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Haha! I haven't been able to wear my normal jeans without unbuttoning them for a few weeks. I have to do the hair band trick to keep them up. And I am so glad that scans have been going well. Hopefully mine goes well. I have 8 more days to wait.


----------



## mwaah

Lovely scan kitten.

I went up a dress size until last week and now back down to my original size!! I'm wondering if I wasnt so big to start with I would be one of those women that didnt show at all?

It's good you are all " blooming". Hopefully the sun will be here soon and you can treat yourselves to a new summer wardrobe :)

Oh you are finding out the gender Chimp?? Who else is? I know myself and MTC arent. xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

mwaah said:


> Lovely scan kitten.
> 
> I went up a dress size until last week and now back down to my original size!! I'm wondering if I wasnt so big to start with I would be one of those women that didnt show at all?
> 
> It's good you are all " blooming". Hopefully the sun will be here soon and you can treat yourselves to a new summer wardrobe :)
> 
> Oh you are finding out the gender Chimp?? Who else is? I know myself and MTC arent. xxx

My hubby and I are definitely finding out and that is because they are twins. Otherwise we would have waited.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Liss, sorry meant to say congrats on your scan too. Cracker congrats to you too.

If we get to that point, we will defiantely be finding out gender. We did with our third.

We have a house full to bursting of boys and girls clothes and need to make some space!

I am still 2 pounds lighter than i was at start of PG although having been wearing my maternity jeans for weeks, but for me this is my 7th pregnancy to everything is probably all floppy and loose inside!!!!!!

I have a load of maternity clothes that I had from first PG. When my sister was PG she bought the whole Next maternity range, well not quite!!

When I was PG back in Dec 11, the one i lost, after my nuchal I bought a load of stuff of Ebay, so all in all I have a load of maternity clothes too!!!!

Had check up at hosp yesterday in diabetic clinic. Saw midwife first, so urine and blood pressure are all good. Then saw diabatic doctor, they are pleased with the way my day time readings are going, but the morning ones are still a bit random, so I am now up to 7 units of insulin at night.

They then sent me to see the consultant and she was talking about all the technical things, which at this point I didn`t really wan to talk about until i am a bit further on. a lot of it was to do with the fact i had section in 2 nd PG but was VBAC in 3rd, so she wants me to go VBAC again and she said due to section and diabetes they will induce at 38 weeks!


----------



## mwaah

No worries Lisa, its hard to mention everyone, so many September rainbows!!

Thats great about your maternity clothes. I dont have any and its really hard to get them in larger sizes. Next have sold out of most things in my size.

Oh you guys finding out.. you'll give me gender envy!! haha I think I would find out if it was twins too.
I did with Benjamin but only because hubby wanted to so this time I'll have to wait it out although with having growth scans every 4 weeks I could quite easily change my mind!! I'll try and stay strong! Does anyone have thoughts on to what they are having. I'm sure mine is a boy xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> No worries Lisa, its hard to mention everyone, so many September rainbows!!
> 
> Thats great about your maternity clothes. I dont have any and its really hard to get them in larger sizes. Next have sold out of most things in my size.
> 
> Oh you guys finding out.. you'll give me gender envy!! haha I think I would find out if it was twins too.
> I did with Benjamin but only because hubby wanted to so this time I'll have to wait it out although with having growth scans every 4 weeks I could quite easily change my mind!! I'll try and stay strong! Does anyone have thoughts on to what they are having. I'm sure mine is a boy xxx

I`m thinking girl due to how crap i have been and still am feeling!


try this:-

www.welcomebabyhome.com/pregnancy/chinese_gender_calendar.htm

It was right for 2 out of 3 of mine.

It predicts girl for me.


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> ]
> 
> I`m thinking girl due to how crap i have been and still am feeling!
> 
> 
> try this:-
> 
> www.welcomebabyhome.com/pregnancy/chinese_gender_calendar.htm
> 
> It was right for 2 out of 3 of mine.
> 
> It predicts girl for me.

Hehehe are girls more trouble?

Well its predicting a girl for me but it predicted a girl for Banjo too lol

I hate surprises but hated labour too hahaha and I'm going alone so need something to get me through it xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> I`m thinking girl due to how crap i have been and still am feeling!
> 
> 
> try this:-
> 
> www.welcomebabyhome.com/pregnancy/chinese_gender_calendar.htm
> 
> It was right for 2 out of 3 of mine.
> 
> It predicts girl for me.
> 
> Hehehe are girls more trouble?
> 
> Well its predicting a girl for me but it predicted a girl for Banjo too lol
> 
> I hate surprises but hated labour too hahaha and I'm going alone so need something to get me through it xxxClick to expand...

Girls are more trouble!!! Mine`s been a monkey from the start, she was a breach baby and i remember when PG she used to kick for about 2 hours every night in the middle of the night.

She is always now very loud and bouncing around and loves attentioin and people watching her show off!! She can also be a stroppy whotsit as well and then there`s the attitude, She`s only 8 but sometimes she`s just like a teenager!!!!!

She now is passing on her talants to my youngest!!!


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> Girls are more trouble!!! Mine`s been a monkey from the start, she was a breach baby and i remember when PG she used to kick for about 2 hours every night in the middle of the night.
> 
> She is always now very loud and bouncing around and loves attentioin and people watching her show off!! She can also be a stroppy whotsit as well and then there`s the attitude, She`s only 8 but sometimes she`s just like a teenager!!!!!
> 
> She now is passing on her talants to my youngest!!!

LOL she sounds fab. Well not during the pregnancy part. I like children with character haha.

Well I'm sticking with boy as this one is behaving just like Banjo so far. He isnt causing me any trouble, just having a crap time due the worry and the circumstance. xxxx


----------



## Chimpette

I'm thinking boy. I'm having the same cravings that I had with my other 2 boys. And the calender you put up Danc, got both my boys right and says this is another boy.

But I guess we'll find out for sure soon. I keep going from wanting to know, to not wanting to know, we found out with both the boys but I'm worried if I dont find out and have a girl after thinking it's a boy I will find it hard to bond with her... but we shall see.

I'm a big girl and i'm finding it a real struggle to find any materntiy clothes to fit me. I ordered some trousers from next and round the waist they were fine, but the legs were so tight it was silly. I would use my old ones, but both my jeans had holes in by the time I had delivered and I never bought any work trousers just used my ones with an extender on them. I have found a website called bon prix or something and they go up bigger, not not the nicest of clothes on there.

This is my 5th pregnancy and stomach muscles not the greatest, but i'm showing right out in front it's crazy how big my stomach is. I'm waiting for the twin comments, which I got through my whole pregnancy with my last son.


----------



## PinkEmily

Congratulations and welcome ghinspire!

I had my midwife appointment today, It went better than the last one. We tried to listen to the babies heartbeat but it was having none of it :haha: We could still hear it kicking away. I had to have bloods taken again, this is the 6th time because my veins collapse every time. Ive got to go back so they can try again, feeling like a pin cushion right now :haha:

OH has agreed to the sexing scan so it could be less than 2 weeks until we know what we are having YAY! 

Ive been meaning to get a (non existant) bump pic up but i keep forgetting to take one. Will try tomorrow before my consultant appointment.


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Congratulations and welcome ghinspire!
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today, It went better than the last one. We tried to listen to the babies heartbeat but it was having none of it :haha: We could still hear it kicking away. I had to have bloods taken again, this is the 6th time because my veins collapse every time. Ive got to go back so they can try again, feeling like a pin cushion right now :haha:
> 
> OH has agreed to the sexing scan so it could be less than 2 weeks until we know what we are having YAY!
> 
> Ive been meaning to get a (non existant) bump pic up but i keep forgetting to take one. Will try tomorrow before my consultant appointment.

Glad you could hear little one kicking, nice and comforting.

Sorry you have problem with blood tests, must be really tricky, because they always seem to want to take blood don't they?

However I think I win the pin cushion of the week award:-

- blood test yesterday in preparation for nuchal next week.
- pricking fingers 4 times every day to check blood sugars.
- clexane injection once a day
- insulin injection once a day
- acupuncture session on Thursday.

Anyone beat that:haha:


----------



## mwaah

Chimp I'm exactly the same!!! I got some jogging bottoms from Asda. I havent got a bump but by the evening my normal jeans are feeling a bit restricting. I'm lucky as i dont wear a uniform for work and dont have to dress formally either so I can get away with jogging bottoms. I really dont know where to look for nursing bras in my size either.

Nope cant and dont want to beat you Lisa hehehe I still havent seen the diabetic Dr so no blood testing for me just yet. Infact not seen anyone but the midwife!! Feeling a bit neglected seen as I am high risk lol xx

Pink, glad you could hear the baby kicking. I was thinking about hiring/buying a doppler but think it might worry me more if I cant find the heartbeat especially with having a high BMI. That sucks about your veins. xxx

Benjamin informed me tonight that he is calling the baby "Elf" ermmm no hahaha xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Mwaah... haha Elf I love it... good bump nickname. We've nicknamed mine Bam.

I work in a office so have to be suited and booted, although i'm living in a long cardigan at the moment as I'm still waiting on news about a payrise so dont' want to tell my bosses until after I hear about that... I hope it's soon!

Mmm nursing bra's, I haven't even thought about that, can you not just wear normal ones..?? I'm still going to wear my underwire bra's as boobs are so big it would look pretty horrendous if I stop wearing them.. haha My friend has gigantic boobs and she wore normal bras through the pregnancy and whilst breast feeding which she did until bubs was 6 months old.

I'm getting tested for GD at 26 weeks I think, hopefully it will be negative like last time, I was barely past the limit with my 1st but they still had to class me as GD.


----------



## dancareoi

Glad it's not as nice again today so I can keep winter coat on for a bit longer!

I was tested in first PG for GD due t sugar in urine and tested after birth to check back t normal which is was.

In each subsequent PG I have never had another GD test, they have assumed I will be and have had me in diabetic clinics from the 6/7 th weeks of PG! Hence the reason I have now been checking my bloods for the last 5 weeks!

It is doing me good though because I weighed myself this morning and I am still 2 pounds lighter than I was when I got PG, so it goes to show I ate too much of the wrong thing before and can't get away with eating it now!

M youngest is at pre-school this morning, so I am now planning on trying to get some housework done!


----------



## Chimpette

Really they've never tested you again..??? But how do they know you have it..?

I had GD with my 1st but not my 2nd, and fingers crossed not with this one either.

I have put on about a stone already, but I think that's because I'm eating again, whereas before I was on milkshakes.

My boss has given me the afternoon off work, what a love he is..! woohoo


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Really they've never tested you again..??? But how do they know you have it..?
> 
> I had GD with my 1st but not my 2nd, and fingers crossed not with this one either.
> 
> I have put on about a stone already, but I think that's because I'm eating again, whereas before I was on milkshakes.
> 
> My boss has given me the afternoon off work, what a love he is..! woohoo

They don't know whether have it or not, but because I have had it once, they assume it will follow on in each PG.

There must be something in it though, because although m day readings are fine, based on healthy eating, my fasting, overnight readings are too high, so they have out me up to 7 units of slow acting insulin and I am slowly getting tere, so without this I would be struggling!


----------



## PinkEmily

Dancareoi you definitely win the pin cushion award :haha: They tried to take blood again today, they tried one arm then i just said no I will wait until next week and give my veins time to heal. Last time they tried both arms within the space of 24 hours i ended up with a monster bruise on my arm. Now i have a massive lump. 

All went well with the consultant, he seemed very happy for me to have a VBAC and they will let me go overdue. I have another appointment at 28 weeks. 

This is my 8 week bump/bloat
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/A578EC59-4E23-41A0-AC70-B4FCA1CFC7F8-1782-000001934C9F6B2F_zpsdbbdeaf1.jpg

then it shrunk and now i have this at 14.5 weeks
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/A27F1017-9B48-4AF5-9219-838FE0A0F0E2-1782-00000192C107FD64_zps01424975.jpg
Im sure i was bigger last time :haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

I am having tender abdomen today and pulling sharp pains. I think the twins are "rearranging the furniture" as my brother in law would say. I hope that it is what is going on and I am not on the verge of something bad.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> I am having tender abdomen today and pulling sharp pains. I think the twins are "rearranging the furniture" as my brother in law would say. I hope that it is what is going on and I am not on the verge of something bad.

With 2 in there, there's bound to be more pulling.

Pink, you have a very neat little bump. I'll try and post mine sometime, but its not as neat as yours.

Question, does my 8 year old daughter suspect?

About 2 -3 weeks ago she kept telling me she was having dreams I was having a baby.
Then the other day, despite me leaving the room and going elsewhere, she caught me heaving and again asked me if I was having a baby because I was being sick!
Then my DH found some notes written on the iPad last night, we assume she had written it ( we suspect she wrote it and then tried to delete it as my DH has lost a load of notes he had written on, wandering if she deleted by mistake if trying to delete hers)
Anyway she refers to herself. In third person, almost as if she is making it look like me writing it - "D is going to a party today so that will leave me alone with C to tell her my big surprise"

What do you reckon?


Oh and something else is anyone feeling any movement yet? With my second I felt her first flutter when I was 15 weeks, I'm sure my third was around 14 weeks. This time I have had a couple of very very faint flutters, but might be wishful thinking and could probably be wind!!!


----------



## PinkEmily

ghinspire22 said:


> I am having tender abdomen today and pulling sharp pains. I think the twins are "rearranging the furniture" as my brother in law would say. I hope that it is what is going on and I am not on the verge of something bad.

I had a lot of pulling pains and a very tender stomach around 12 weeks, lasted about a week, every so often if I do move quickly I get a sharp pains still. Hope this helps

Not felt any flutters yet Dancareoi, I think I was about 15/16 weeks last time. The midwife asked me if I could feel anything yesterday when the baby was kicking through the Doppler but I didn't feel a thing. 

It does sound like your daughter has worked it out :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am having tender abdomen today and pulling sharp pains. I think the twins are "rearranging the furniture" as my brother in law would say. I hope that it is what is going on and I am not on the verge of something bad.
> 
> I had a lot of pulling pains and a very tender stomach around 12 weeks, lasted about a week, every so often if I do move quickly I get a sharp pains still. Hope this helps
> 
> Not felt any flutters yet Dancareoi, I think I was about 15/16 weeks last time. The midwife asked me if I could feel anything yesterday when the baby was kicking through the Doppler but I didn't feel a thing.
> 
> It does sound like your daughter has worked it out :haha:Click to expand...

She's too clever for her own good:dohh:


----------



## mwaah

I'm wearing normal bras and did all through my last pregnancy. But he had expressed breast milk so not wearing nursing bras wasn't a problem but I want to do it properly this time and give it him straight from the breast. Wont wearing a normal bra make it more difficult?

My midwife says if you have GD once they wont test again as 95% of women go on to have it in all their following pregnancies. You must be in the 5% Chimp. Nice nickname too.

Oh it sounds like she has sussed it out Lisa. When is your next scan? Will you tell them after 14 weeks or wait longer?

Oh you guys with bumps...I wish :)

I haven't felt movement but definitely have some pulling and stretching going on in there. xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

The backache and the slight cramping now and again has me so paranoid. I don't want anything bad to happen. I made it so far...


----------



## Tasha S.

Gina: First off, congrats on the twins!!! :happydance: I'm a fraternal twin actually! :winkwink: Do you know yet if yours are identical or fraternal? I get cramping ALL the time! It's definitely normal! :hugs:

I haven't posted in forever! I heard baby's heartbeat at 11 weeks and 5 days--sounds healthy! :flower: I have a question though for all you ladies: is anyone having headaches/migraines?? I have a really bad migraine 10 days ago (auras and the whole bit! Vomited 5 times that day and couldn't keep down anything until 5 pm!)...I'm having more headaches today and my eyes don't feel right! :wacko: Any tricks??


----------



## dancareoi

Tasha S. said:


> Gina: First off, congrats on the twins!!! :happydance: I'm a fraternal twin actually! :winkwink: Do you know yet if yours are identical or fraternal? I get cramping ALL the time! It's definitely normal! :hugs:
> 
> I haven't posted in forever! I heard baby's heartbeat at 11 weeks and 5 days--sounds healthy! :flower: I have a question though for all you ladies: is anyone having headaches/migraines?? I have a really bad migraine 10 days ago (auras and the whole bit! Vomited 5 times that day and couldn't keep down anything until 5 pm!)...I'm having more headaches today and my eyes don't feel right! :wacko: Any tricks??

Sorry about headaches. I had migraine with aura about 5 weeks ago, didn't want t take anything. Mentioned it to my acupuncturist the next day and he stuck some needles in and told me I wouldn't have another migraine, which I haven't.

Did have headache all week though, but had a cold and tense as well I think as DD had grommet operation, waiting to hear which secondary school DS got a into and another scan.

Once again I didn't like to take anything, I just tried going to bed early and gradually it went away.

Maybe see your doctor, its probably just hormonal but they will confirm what it is ok for you to take.


----------



## dancareoi

Another thought about headaches, are you drinking enough water, don't thnk I was so am trying to drink more. This might help too.


----------



## MadamRose

Cracker :wohoo: on making it so far

ghinspire22 welcom to the group :D and how amazing twins not long at all until the 13th now :D your cramping is really normal as long at not too server and no blood. you can take paracetmol to be more comfortable. it's just ligaments pain and they say it worse with twins 

mwaah did you date stay the same? lovely scan pic 

tekkitten glad scan went well 

dancareoi hugs on all the needles 

PinkEmily the shrinking is it going from bloat to proper bump :wohoo:

dancareoi i had movement since 11+4 but its only every few days so nothing regular yet 77

for us baby is cub

Sorry i've been awol ladies. Does anyone need their date changing after their dating scan?

Had a nightmare today, I had a car cut me up, i had to do an emergency stop to stop be going into his back, because he thought he could just pull in front of me. I got pain in bump pretty soon after so rang hospital when I got home and i had to go in and get bloods done to check i didn't need anti d. Got to go back for a scan tomorrow as they couldn't do one today and they want to be sure baby is ok.


----------



## Tasha S.

Dancareoi--Thanks for the advice!!! I'll try and drink more water!! 

MTC--Woaw!!! Are you alright?!?! I hope baby is okay!! I'm sure he/she is!! :flower: What a shocker....


----------



## dancareoi

Hey MTC I big hugs, hope you are ok.

I had a white van pull out in front of me on monday, annoying thing was there was noone behind me, so je could have waited. Anyway I didn't have to break, followed himup the road, him doing over the 40 speed limit! Anyway he came to an island a little way in front and pulled up behind a motorcycle, next rhing I see, the van goes to pull out and goes straight into the back of tje bike, knocking it over.

Luckily the bike rider wasn't hurt.

Another story as welln friends of ours used to spend every winter as ski instructors in colorado. She was about 6 months pregnant and was driving somewhere and some guy pulled out straight in front of her and she crashed atraight into him. She was checked over at hosp and was fine. A month later they were on a plane back home and 2 months after their little boy was born.

Your baby at the moment is still small and is cushioned by all that water, it probably thought you'd had a bad bout of wind or something!!


----------



## MadamRose

Yea thanks ladies just waiting for them to call this morning with what time to go in today.


----------



## PinkEmily

Glad you're ok mtc. There's a lot of idiot drivers out there. I had someone driving up my backside yesterday for no reason. They could have overtaken me in the other lane. 

The exhaustion i had with DS in the 2nd trimester has appeared again. I was really impressed with myself for coping so well running after a toddler but oh my goodness i now feel like someone is sat on my shoulders and could fall asleep at the drop of a hat. Just hope the fainting spells don't rear their ugly heads too.


----------



## dancareoi

I had another scan today and still looking good, measuring exactly right for my dates at 12+4. 

They have given a due date of 16th September. Although I will be induced 2 weeks early.

Baby was having a good wiggle around.



Still can't relax yet though!


----------



## MadamRose

All is ok had my anti d injection and got scan, baby seems ok was moving so much the sonographer struggled to get some measurements

Dancareoi glad your scan went well


----------



## ghinspire22

I had relations with my husband today. It's been awhile. It still somewhat hurts. I think I'm just so full of blood that it's not really pleasurable. I will say he was rather gentle so it made me want to stay with it. Plus I have been having more of a sex drive so hubby got lucky.

I am nervous for my appointment next week. I'm so afraid they are going to tell me some sort of bad news. 

I hate the waiting. I have 5 more days.


----------



## dancareoi

MTC - glad all is ok for you, it seems to be one thing after another when PAL doesn't it?

Ghin me and DH haven't DTD since I got PG I just haven't been up to it, he hasn't mentioned it because he knows I don't feel too clever, but he also knows I am very worried about it too, even though I know it is safe, I just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am having some cramping and I think it's from hubby and I enjoying each other this morning. I think everything is ok. From what I read it is normal.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes cramps after dtd is very normal, me and dh have only done a few times.

Thank you ladies. I am so relieved. especially after they tried to fob me off this morning and say i didn't need a scan. 

I not sure if it's a good picture to get gender guesses off but I have a thread 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ster/1768971-14-week-scan-gender-guesses.html

Here is a picture
 



Attached Files:







14.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mwaah

Lovely scan too MTC. Glad is all ok. I would say girl but I always get it wrong so a boy??!! haha My date has stayed the same after the scan.

So could be a 2nd Sept baby? I still havent seen the consultant but am going to fight an induction unless the baby is at risk. I hated being induced last time. He just wasnt ready. You'll probably go into spontaneous labour going with your history :) Will you have another scan in 2 weeks?

Ghinspire, glad you are enjoying time with your hubby :) if you are happy it will make your babies feel happy. Hopefully you'll get good news at your appointment.

Pink I'm so tired too. I'm fine til about 4pm then I'm just pooped which isn't helping my ironing pile!! xx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Lovely scan too MTC. Glad is all ok. I would say girl but I always get it wrong so a boy??!! haha My date has stayed the same after the scan.
> 
> So could be a 2nd Sept baby? I still havent seen the consultant but am going to fight an induction unless the baby is at risk. I hated being induced last time. He just wasnt ready. You'll probably go into spontaneous labour going with your history :) Will you have another scan in 2 weeks?
> 
> Ghinspire, glad you are enjoying time with your hubby :) if you are happy it will make your babies feel happy. Hopefully you'll get good news at your appointment.
> 
> Pink I'm so tired too. I'm fine til about 4pm then I'm just pooped which isn't helping my ironing pile!! xx

I'm having a nuchal scan next week and then another NHS scan 2 weeks today. You're right about my history, both vaginal births were spontaneous labour 3 and 2 weeks early respectively.

MTC went to your other thread - :pink:


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi least you have a lot of scans coming up


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi least you have a lot of scans coming up

It's reassuring, but at the same time we get so wound up and tensed up, that it can't be good for us, my DH is getting so stressed out by it.


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs, hope all is okay. Your chance of loss goes down a lot from 12 weeks so you have good odds :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

We are so tempted to post on facebook now


----------



## ghinspire22

I think I have a swollen lymph node on my neck. I'm not sure what is going on but I'm not too happy about it. I haven't been feeling the best and I hope it will go away.

My OB appointment is this coming Wednesday. Come on 13th! I am getting anxious...


----------



## MadamRose

Not long at all now :hugs:


----------



## ghinspire22

I went to the bathroom and I noticed brownish streaks in my mucus. I'm scared. I'm trying to put it out of my mind and tell myself it's nothing. Yet I can't help but panic. What if something is wrong? I am going to a family function today and I'm worried.


----------



## MadamRose

I ure it isn't hun. I had red bleeds 3 times with my daughter. Haven't you and hubby dtd recently too as that can cause it as can irritate you slightly x


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi all

happy mothers day xso sorry for your losses and mine too ((HUGS))congrats on yours and my rainbow babies.


----------



## ghinspire22

I find it so weird that it's Mother's Day for some of you. The US doesn't have Mother's Day until May 12th. 

I have a headache today and I am just hoping that the babies are doing ok since the little brown spotting incident. I'm nervous for Wednesday now more than ever.


----------



## dancareoi

Ghin, good luck for Wednesday, we all know exactly now you feel about your appointment. I have had 5 scans now and each time m heart is in my mouth.

Bright, welcome t our group. Are you expecting triplets? Jus wandered because of the 3 tickers?

Anyone feeling baby move yet? I am getting these odd little flickers which I think could be the baby, certainly didn't have them this time last week!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am calling the nurse. The spotting is getting to me and with the back pain every so often I am getting scared. I see the doctor Wednesday but I am just scared. Too many flashbacks from my loss. I am in the second trimester but I feel terrified.


----------



## Sannie87

Hello Ladies,

Been ages since I posted, we moved house on the 1st and only just had internet connected.

Have no managed to read everything but as far as I could see everyone is doing well :flower:

we have our dating scan last week it was magical, we could not do the nuchal as baby seems to like looking at my back and did not want to move apart from once where we got this creepy scream kinda scan pic was funny to watch. Was moved up by 4 days too so I am 14weeks today new due date is the 9th of September :cloud9:


----------



## ghinspire22

I am crying a lot. I called the nurse and she said that I should wait until my appointment on Wednesday, unless anything changes. I am still wiping brown blood when I go to the restroom. It makes me so nervous. I made it this far and if I fail....if something happens. I don't even know...

All I want to do is cry and cry.

Hurry up Wednesday...


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Been ages since I posted, we moved house on the 1st and only just had internet connected.
> 
> Have no managed to read everything but as far as I could see everyone is doing well :flower:
> 
> we have our dating scan last week it was magical, we could not do the nuchal as baby seems to like looking at my back and did not want to move apart from once where we got this creepy scream kinda scan pic was funny to watch. Was moved up by 4 days too so I am 14weeks today new due date is the 9th of September :cloud9:

Welcome back sannie, glad you are doing well.

Ghin :hugs:


----------



## Sannie87

dancareoi said:


> Sannie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Been ages since I posted, we moved house on the 1st and only just had internet connected.
> 
> Have no managed to read everything but as far as I could see everyone is doing well :flower:
> 
> we have our dating scan last week it was magical, we could not do the nuchal as baby seems to like looking at my back and did not want to move apart from once where we got this creepy scream kinda scan pic was funny to watch. Was moved up by 4 days too so I am 14weeks today new due date is the 9th of September :cloud9:
> 
> Welcome back sannie, glad you are doing well.Click to expand...

 Thank you, how are things with you? x

Ghin don't panic yourself too much yet, bleeding can be from anything I have had it too. :hugs:


----------



## ghinspire22

It makes me feel so unsure of myself. I feel like anything could happen and I'm telling myself it's all going to be ok. I passed some tissue and I just feel like I need to be seen. There are so many doctors in my practice and I don't have just one. And I know it's a Monday and they are busy but I'm just freaking out. I want them to check everything. My appointment is Wednesday and why can't they bump it up and give someone else my appointment?


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> It makes me feel so unsure of myself. I feel like anything could happen and I'm telling myself it's all going to be ok. I passed some tissue and I just feel like I need to be seen. There are so many doctors in my practice and I don't have just one. And I know it's a Monday and they are busy but I'm just freaking out. I want them to check everything. My appointment is Wednesday and why can't they bump it up and give someone else my appointment?

Ghin, can you go to A&E at the hospital ?take care of yourself, I hope Wednesday comes quickly for you:hugs::hugs:

Sannie, I am good thanks, still can't relax though due to my loss a 13-14 weeks last year!


----------



## Second Chance

I lost my angel in June of 2012 at 9+5 due to a MMC, and this is an amazing picture of my dancing Jelly Bean at 10+6 but baby measured 11+4... And baby just bounced around and told me "Dont worry mommy, I'm here and I'm Ok!!"
 



Attached Files:







0308131509c-1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dancareoi

second - love youe little jelly bean - welcome to our group

Sannie, was on phone before so didn`t see your lovely little `scream` baby properly, what a brilliant picture

Ghin - still thinking of you

Hi, to everyone else.


----------



## PinkEmily

Thinking of you Ghin, please try not to worry too much. I know its easier said than done but sending you lots of hugs. 

Congratulations Second Chance!

Hi Sannie! Glad your scan went well!

I've just booked a sexing scan for Monday!!! eeeek!!! I always said i would be patient and wait until the 20 week scan but that's 5 weeks away :haha: It was a Mothers Day present too.


----------



## Second Chance

Thank you ladies, I am thrilled to be here and have gotten this far!! Ghia I am sorry to hear whats going on, but keep your head up momma, your babies need you to stay strong for them! and Emily, That is so exciting, I have an appointment friday but I am only 12 weeks so we wont be able to find out yet so I am very jealous!! Cant wait to hear the verdict! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Second Chance welcome to the group

Sannie87 i have changed your date, glad your scan went well. 

ghinspire22 hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Second Chance

oh i forgot to add my due date is 9/29


----------



## ghinspire22

I ended up going to the doctor on Monday and everything is fine. The bleeding is old blood and I shouldn't worry.

I have a random question j have been having shoulder pain and it is right in my traps. I had my husband rub it for me a few times and it was a hit deep but not a whole ton and it was maybe for a few minutes up my neck and back. Is that going to hurt anything? I have been going to physical therapy and she has been working with her hands and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> I ended up going to the doctor on Monday and everything is fine. The bleeding is old blood and I shouldn't worry.
> 
> I have a random question j have been having shoulder pain and it is right in my traps. I had my husband rub it for me a few times and it was a hit deep but not a whole ton and it was maybe for a few minutes up my neck and back. Is that going to hurt anything? I have been going to physical therapy and she has been working with her hands and I haven't had any problems.

Ghin so glad all is good, are you still having your appointment today, or did they see you Monday instead? Your due date is the same as mine!

Sorry, can't help with the pain, if it was your back into bottom that would probably be sciatica.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ghinspire22

They saw me Monday. :)

Random question does anyone have throbbing in their vagina? lol I seem to be having it. It feels weird.


----------



## mwaah

Brightstarshi said:


> hi all
> 
> happy mothers day xso sorry for your losses and mine too ((HUGS))congrats on yours and my rainbow babies.

Congrats on your pregnancy xxx



dancareoi said:


> Ghin, good luck for Wednesday, we all know exactly now you feel about your appointment. I have had 5 scans now and each time m heart is in my mouth.
> 
> Bright, welcome t our group. Are you expecting triplets? Jus wandered because of the 3 tickers?
> 
> Anyone feeling baby move yet? I am getting these odd little flickers which I think could be the baby, certainly didn't have them this time last week!

Wow I think it will be weeks before I feel anything. I was 25 weeks when i 1st felt DS but they do say you feel them earlier with each pregnancy.
Thinking of you this week and hopefully after next weeks scan you can start to enjoy your pregnancy. Well besides all the needles!! xx



Sannie87 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Been ages since I posted, we moved house on the 1st and only just had internet connected.
> 
> Have no managed to read everything but as far as I could see everyone is doing well :flower:
> 
> we have our dating scan last week it was magical, we could not do the nuchal as baby seems to like looking at my back and did not want to move apart from once where we got this creepy scream kinda scan pic was funny to watch. Was moved up by 4 days too so I am 14weeks today new due date is the 9th of September :cloud9:

Lovely scan pic!! due the day after me :) xxxx



Second Chance said:


> I lost my angel in June of 2012 at 9+5 due to a MMC, and this is an amazing picture of my dancing Jelly Bean at 10+6 but baby measured 11+4... And baby just bounced around and told me "Dont worry mommy, I'm here and I'm Ok!!"

Aww thats fab!! congrats.



PinkEmily said:


> Thinking of you Ghin, please try not to worry too much. I know its easier said than done but sending you lots of hugs.
> 
> Congratulations Second Chance!
> 
> Hi Sannie! Glad your scan went well!
> 
> I've just booked a sexing scan for Monday!!! eeeek!!! I always said i would be patient and wait until the 20 week scan but that's 5 weeks away :haha: It was a Mothers Day present too.

I'm excited for you!! It think you will be the 1st on this thread to find out the gender!! xxx



ghinspire22 said:


> They saw me Monday. :)
> 
> Random question does anyone have throbbing in their vagina? lol I seem to be having it. It feels weird.

Glad all is well and sorry can't help you out with the throbbing, I never had it.

How are you doing MTC??? and everyone else?? xxxx


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm so happy that everything is okay for you Ghin :)

Tiredness has hit me hard! Ive been needing an afternoon nap but i cant have one this week as OH is asleep in bed after working nights. I tried to sleep on the sofa yesterday but I couldn't :( I was so washed out last night and collapsed into bed at 9.30!! I'm never in bed that early :haha: 
I spotted a Quinny Buzz for sale on the mothercare website with nearly 50% off, ive been toying with buying it but i've chickened out. With Olly i had most stuff by 20 weeks but this time round i'm far too cautious. Even looking at baby clothes, i just cant do it. Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## dancareoi

Emily, I feel exactly the same, I was looking at some maternity clothes on Ebay, but don't feel I can buy anything yet.

Liss, I don't know if I'll ever be able to relax fully!

We had a private nuchal scan this morning and all was good. Baby still measuring exactly right and has grown 1cm since last Friday.

Before the scan my risk for downs was 1 in 74, due to my age. However, with all the markers they have checked today, combined with the bloods they took last week, the risk is now reduced to 1 in 1484, maternal age of a 22 year old! Also very low risk for trisonomy too. They have a 97% detection rate, so we are happy With those odds.

We do need to try and chill out a bit now, but still don't feel able to relax fully yet. Still wont be telling the kids for a good while.


----------



## mwaah

I'm really tired aswell pink. I have big plans every evening to tackle the ever growing ironing pile and once little one is bed and I have sorted out the old lady I look after I'm too shattered. 
Started toilet training yesterday so ironing pile is only going to get bigger!!
When I was TTC to I would treat myself to a baby item every month and when I finally got that BFP I was too scared to buy anything. I even went on the mamas and papas website last week when they had that big sale and put stuff in my shopping basket then got to scared to buy it!! so no half price pram either.

dancareoi, are you called Lisa?? I keep calling you Lisa as that what I remember you writing but now thinking I just dreamed it hahaha
Those odds are good and glad your scan went well. I dont blame you for still keeping quiet. I think until we are all holding our babies it wont sink in really.

Well I still haven't had an appointment for any consultant!! If they dont care then I wont either. I'm at the midwife 2 weeks today for my 16 week appointment and hopefully will get to hear the heartbeat.
My weight is still the same as it was at my 9 week appointment. It could be a different story this week though as cravings have kicked in!! Cheese and onion crisps and shandy!! Luckily Tesco do a half decent alcohol and sugar free shandy. As for the crisps I'm not a savoury person so its all new to me lol
With Benjamin I craved fruit which was great.

I still dont feel pregnant though, no bump, no flutters and not even blooming lol. xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Glad I'm not the only one not buying anything. OH looked at me like I had two heads before!! 

Im not feeling pregnant either Mwaah, although I'm pretty sure I just felt a kick. On my right hand side. It was far too strong to be wind. I've not felt any flutters though. 

Great news about your nuchal results Dancareoi! 

Mention it to your midwife Mwaah she might chase it up for you?


----------



## dancareoi

Liss, you are right it is Lisa.

You've got me wanting crisps now which I'm not allowed to eat!

Back at diabetic clinic at hosp on Monday, seeing my midwife Tuesday and another scan later In the week, so still lots to get through.

Have out my insulin up to 8 units At night and morning reading is just about ok, the rest of the day is fine. DH reckons they will keep putting it up and up and I'll be taking it in the day as well! Lets see what happens.

I too am still feeling really tired, although I did wake in night about 3.30 and couldn't get back to sleep and Dd was awake at 4.30 because she's not very well. My youngest was bad last week.

We need some nice weather to get everyone feeling good!

Just felt another little flutter, they aren't very often, but they are reassuring.

With my second they started about 15 weeks, my third was 13-14 and this one is 12-13!


----------



## ghinspire22

I was talking to my SIL who is ten days more pregnant than me and she said how I should be enjoying the months that I am still baby free. I guess for me I dont' feel that way. I've been having such issues getting pregnant that I kinda want to fast forward a little bit so I am a few more months pregnant. I want to hold those babies in my arms and know that everything is ok.

I am still brown spotting. It is very little but every time I got to the bathroom it's there. I wish it would stop but the doctor said it could last for awhile. As long as it's not red or a whole lot more I feel like I'm ok. 

It's just hard to be pregnant after a loss. I find myself browsing clothes for babies and then saying a prayer, hoping that I'll get to see them wear the clothing. I don't know what I'm having yet but every outfit makes me think of them. 

I really hope that everything remains healthy.


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah i am good thanks. Can't believe i will be 15 weeks on friday, glad it seems to be going quicker. How are you? I can't hide my bump in anything i wear anymore. And i have been feeling a few flutters so pretty lucky

ghinspire22 glad all was well at appointment. No idea on the pain. I had 3 bleeds with chloe, and she was fine. You just have to try and stay relaxed about it even when it's hard. It is true about it being old blood. 

PinkEmily We have our pushchair already. TBH we have hardly anything to get. 

dancareoi glad your scan went well. And yay for movement :D


----------



## mwaah

I'm good thanks. Just need a bomb up my backside to get motivated to do house work. I keep doing anything to avoid it haha spent 2 hours swimming with the LO the other day just so I didnt have to it haha Then had a visitor so spent a day getting on top of it and now its just as bad again!!

Wow you are all feeling movement!! So exciting!! I think i have too much blubber to feel mine yet... thats what I'm telling myself.

Sorry Lisa about the crisps :) I shouldnt be eating them either but hey hoe I dont have to test my blood sugars yet so I'm still in denial about GD!! 8 untis so early, I think your hubby is right. But as long as all is ok in the end thats the main thing. A busy week for you. I feel like I'm not pregnant with the neglect from the NHS lol

I'm sure the midwife will chase it up Pink if I havent heard anything. If I havent by 18 weeks I'll just ring the clinic direct and get an appointment.

I do have a lot of baby stuff really, the baby things i treated myself too were a crib, moses basket hahaha not little things. The only thing I have bought since my BFP is a play gym because it really was a bargain price. I bought it the day after my 13 week scan.

I'm still umming and arring whether to hire a doppler???! Help?? xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah i think if you start feeling movemeant soon you wont need one. I haven't had one this pregnancy.
I feel much better now movement is every few days. Started at 11+ something.


----------



## mwaah

Thanks. I know if I got one I would only worry more if I couldn't find the HB.

Glad the pregnancy has picked up speed for you. That 1st trimester seems to drag when you are expecting bad news everyday. Have you got the date for your 20 week scan? Mine is the 24th April. I'm going alone and will have to fight the urge to find out the gender. I want a surprise but my will power is non existent xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Mines the 24th too at 3.30, not to impressed it's so late in the day but very excited we are going to be team :yellow: too


----------



## mwaah

mummytochloe said:


> Mines the 24th too at 3.30, not to impressed it's so late in the day but very excited we are going to be team :yellow: too


I know I got the earliest one that was available on that day but that isn't until 2pm....I'm excited too, hopefully will be able to compare the face to Benjamin's at that age if they get a good view. Ok I'm staying team yellow hehe if you can do it so can I. I'll be thinking of you when i come out of mine xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Thank you. Yes we didn't with my dd but we 100% are this time.

And yes i want to try and compare chloe's 20 week with this one. I did with the 12 week but it's hard as chloe's was 11+6 and i was 12+5 this time so they look too different


----------



## mwaah

We found out with Benjamin but I didn't want too. So this time I really don't want to find out.

Benjamin's 12 week scan was face on so cant compare either. But had a 20 week and a 22 with him so should be able to compare if this is one is willing. I had growth scans every 4 weeks with him but they never gave me a pic after 22 weeks xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

I don't know how you two can stay team yellow!! :haha: it's annoying me that people keep telling me what I'm having, I know they don't mean bad by it but it gets my hopes up and then I keep switching what sex I think it is. Roll on Monday! My 20 week scan is on 12th April so not too far away. 

I felt some flutters in the same area as the kick sensation, I definitely think the placenta is at the front hence why I can't feel anything there and only at the side. 

We have a few baby bits left over from LO, pram, carseat, a friend is lending her crib, bath, steriliser, and a few neutral clothes along with loads of boy stuff.


----------



## dancareoi

My 20 week scan is 30th April.

Sorry girls, we will be finding out the gender! We did with our third one too!


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah shame you didnt get pics post 22 weeks. 

And why did you find out with Benjamin if you didn't want to? I didn't want to either but dh did so i let him have his way, which is why were aren't this time i am getting it my way this time, as we said that's fair. 

PinkEmily all my sensations are on the sides and i know my placenta is at the back maybe baby just prefers that area. You scan notes might say where you placenta is. 

dancareoi dont worry about finding out i think it's a very personal preference if you do or not. 

And i had to most awful night and have a feeling i am in for an awful day :cry: i went to be around 11pm, i woke up at 12.40am and for a few reasons i never got back to sleep. So i am not at university for a full day having had less that two hours sleep :cry:


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> mwaah shame you didnt get pics post 22 weeks.
> 
> And why did you find out with Benjamin if you didn't want to? I didn't want to either but dh did so i let him have his way, which is why were aren't this time i am getting it my way this time, as we said that's fair.
> 
> PinkEmily all my sensations are on the sides and i know my placenta is at the back maybe baby just prefers that area. You scan notes might say where you placenta is.
> 
> dancareoi dont worry about finding out i think it's a very personal preference if you do or not.
> 
> And i had to most awful night and have a feeling i am in for an awful day :cry: i went to be around 11pm, i woke up at 12.40am and for a few reasons i never got back to sleep. So i am not at university for a full day having had less that two hours sleep :cry:

I hate that, there`s just nothing worse than waking up and then just tossing and turning for hours.:nope:


----------



## PinkEmily

MTC, you could be correct. My scan notes don't tell me where the placenta is, with Olly they put it on my notes but i am with a different hospital this time. 

Hope the day goes quickly for you MTC. We have a day inside today, I was feeling very faint this morning so i daren't go out with Olly, it would be ok if he would sit in his buggy but he wants to walk everywhere. He was moaning a bit this morning to go out but has occupied himself with Peppa Pig and now playing with cars. Poor little guy, he's too much of a live wire to sit indoors. I have an appointment for my bloods tomorrow (8th time lucky??) so i'll treat him to a magazine or something afterwards.


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies

Still no flutters for me. Spent the morning gardening with little one. Still avoiding the housework lol

MTC, sorry you had a bad night. Nothing worse than being in bed and not being able to sleep. We found out because hubby said he would be disappointed if it was a girl. He isnt part of the equation this time so it doesn't matter.

8th attempt!!! Good luck Pink. I still have Benjamin's car seat, rocker and a few other stuff. Hehehe if I found out gender i would just go blue or pink crazy!! This will stop me spending.

There is nothing wrong in finding out Lisa. I just need something to get me through the labour.

How is everyone else doing today?? xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Still no flutters for me. Spent the morning gardening with little one. Still avoiding the housework lol
> 
> MTC, sorry you had a bad night. Nothing worse than being in bed and not being able to sleep. We found out because hubby said he would be disappointed if it was a girl. He isnt part of the equation this time so it doesn't matter.
> 
> 8th attempt!!! Good luck Pink. I still have Benjamin's car seat, rocker and a few other stuff. Hehehe if I found out gender i would just go blue or pink crazy!! This will stop me spending.
> 
> There is nothing wrong in finding out Lisa. I just need something to get me through the labour.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?? xxx

That's a good idea, it will give you something to focus on!

We have loads of stuff, although I gave away most my baby girl things after my DS was born, (although i have loads from age 2 onwards) but still have loads of neutral stuff plus loads of boys things. We have everything else we need, so will only need to spend if we are having a girl to buy a few girlie sleep suits!


----------



## ghinspire22

I can't wait to find out the gender of the twins. I keep hoping for a boy and a girl. My husband wants it to be two boys.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> I can't wait to find out the gender of the twins. I keep hoping for a boy and a girl. My husband wants it to be two boys.

One of each would be perfect :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Been celebrating our DS 2nd birthday today, we had a little party it was lovely, and i'm now exhausted and still have the living room to clean.. yawn....

I'm not feeling pregnant, although I do have a massive belly so I'm hoping this is a good sign. My next scan is on 25th April, but I'm thinking we might get a private one before that.

No movement over here, but I'm a big girl so I'm not expecting to feel anything for a while yet. I can't remember how far I was when I 1st felt my 1st DS, but I was about 22 weeks with our 2nd as he was or placenta was at the front so couldn't feel anything. Hoping to feel sooner this time.. fingers crossed!


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> That's a good idea, it will give you something to focus on!
> 
> We have loads of stuff, although I gave away most my baby girl things after my DS was born, (although i have loads from age 2 onwards) but still have loads of neutral stuff plus loads of boys things. We have everything else we need, so will only need to spend if we are having a girl to buy a few girlie sleep suits!

I gave away all Banjo's clothes except a few of my fave outfits but have a lot of neutral stuff upto 3-6months so wont need to have a mad dash out.



ghinspire22 said:


> I can't wait to find out the gender of the twins. I keep hoping for a boy and a girl. My husband wants it to be two boys.

A boy and girl would be lovely.



Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Been celebrating our DS 2nd birthday today, we had a little party it was lovely, and i'm now exhausted and still have the living room to clean.. yawn....
> 
> I'm not feeling pregnant, although I do have a massive belly so I'm hoping this is a good sign. My next scan is on 25th April, but I'm thinking we might get a private one before that.
> 
> No movement over here, but I'm a big girl so I'm not expecting to feel anything for a while yet. I can't remember how far I was when I 1st felt my 1st DS, but I was about 22 weeks with our 2nd as he was or placenta was at the front so couldn't feel anything. Hoping to feel sooner this time.. fingers crossed!

Awww bet he had a lovely day. Exhaustion was worth it :)
I got excited last night as thought i felt baby move then realised Banjo was in my bed and his foot was twitching against my tummy!! I'm a larger girl too so not expecting to feel anything for a while xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Happy birthday to your little boy Chimpette :D

8th attempt at trying to get my blood went well! As soon as I saw the phlebotomist she said "We can do this!!" :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Liss, the movements will come, as I say I was 15 weeks with my second.

Pink, glad your blood taking was successful this time.

Chimp, welcome back! Glad you are still ok, and glad your DS had a lovely birthday.


----------



## mwaah

At last pink!! when do they take more bloods? I forget?

It would be reassuring to feel the baby but like i say i was pretty late with Banjo so not worried yet.

Well did some housework today and plan on getting the ironing board out later too!!
Whats everyone else upto?? xx


----------



## PinkEmily

We have just had takeaway pizza. I am stuffed! I can't stop looking in the mirror at this:

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/6AC6DE76-0B88-49CC-B759-DC0773A2E742-2413-0000024AF8B0CB0C_zpse3ef4370.jpg

I woke up yesterday with my tummy a little bigger, now I've just devoured a pizza it looks like this! I feel massive haha. It'll probably have shrank by the time i wake up in the morning so I'm making the most of it :haha:

P.s ignore the pile of clothes, I've been meaning to take them to the charity shop for weeks. 

I've done a tiny bit of housework today Mwaah, I'll probably do the rest tomorrow when hubby is at work.


----------



## ghinspire22

Cute bump!

I was trying on dresses that I could possibly wear to church for Easter Sunday. It looks like by then I will be looking for much bigger dresses. I think I am slowly starting to get bigger. I isn't an obvious bump yet but it certainly is turning into something.


----------



## mwaah

Pink that is the cutest bump!! I don't believe its pizza at all lol
I feel like i'm going in a circle with the housework... do one room and by the time I'm on the next one, Benjamin and our 6 month old pup have turned it back into a bomb site..ah well hopefully nesting will kick in sooner rather than later.

I think you will get bigger quicker with two in there and will need a full maternity wardrobe :) how lovely.

I have a wedding to attend in June so that's my only maternity wardrobe dilemma.

xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Well my bump was getting a little bigger, but looked in mirror today and it seems t have sprouted a little more!

Lovely bump pink.

Well I fight a losing battle in keeping my house tidy, cleaning up after 3 messy kids, its never ending!

My mom has been coming over the last few weeks whilst I have been having scans. I come back to find the kitchen is clean and she's ironed a load of shirts! DH and DS get through a shirt a day each!


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm constantly fighting a losing battle with my house too. I have a husband, toddler and two dogs to clean up after. I've given up ironing partly due to laziness and because I'm scared of having it around with Olly, he has a fettish for wires and he was getting far too interested in the iron. Luckily hubby doesn't wear shirts anymore, he wears Lycra black tops that don't need ironing whoop! 

Today sounds like its going to be fun. Olly has already been winding the dogs up and is now throwing shoes down the stairs :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> I'm constantly fighting a losing battle with my house too. I have a husband, toddler and two dogs to clean up after. I've given up ironing partly due to laziness and because I'm scared of having it around with Olly, he has a fettish for wires and he was getting far too interested in the iron. Luckily hubby doesn't wear shirts anymore, he wears Lycra black tops that don't need ironing whoop!
> 
> Today sounds like its going to be fun. Olly has already been winding the dogs up and is now throwing shoes down the stairs :haha:

Well my 8 year old DD has been throwing a sTrop for the last 2 hours. Luckily she's locked herself away upstairs! ( she is getting over tonsillitis so maybe that has something to do with it):brat:

Starting potty training my 2 year old, who will be 3 in may. Little accident yesterday, he did a poo under the kitchen table on the floor!

Today he is doing great, all he is wearing is a top and some socks. He keeps using potty all the time for a little wee, but has managed 2 poos as well!

The first he said looked like a tato and a sausage, his one later was a snake!

Need to keep going now, staying in all day today and tomorrow, so hopefully we will get him sorted!

Had some sickness again this morning,heaved a few times then it passed. Very gradually seems to be improving!

Had the odd little movement yesterday but it was lovely when I sat down last night because I felt it moving around for about 5 minutes!

Oh dear, DD just entered the room, still stropping:dohh:


----------



## PinkEmily

Oh dear, hope your daughter has stopped stropping Dancareoi :haha: Olly is great at stropping, apparently he gets it from me?! :wacko: Half of my jobs haven't been done because he was causing destruction wherever he went and wasn't listening to me. I ended up watching Finding Nemo with him in the livingroom to keep an eye on him. After lunch we tried to get some bits done but he ended up flushing a toilet roll down the toilet...:growlmad: He is now having a nap! Hopefully its a long one. 

Sounds like potty training is going well! Olly is nearly ready, he can use the potty but usually asks for his nappy back on once the novelty has worn off. We have had a few poo incidents which have made me not want to try potty training for a while, first was when he poo'd infront of me on the carpet and the second was when he took his dirty nappy off and threw it down the stairs. Poop on every step!! I freaked out :haha: OH had to clean it all up. I think i have issues with poo :blush:

Glad your sickness has passed, ive not felt any movement for a few days.


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Oh dear, hope your daughter has stopped stropping Dancareoi :haha: Olly is great at stropping, apparently he gets it from me?! :wacko: Half of my jobs haven't been done because he was causing destruction wherever he went and wasn't listening to me. I ended up watching Finding Nemo with him in the livingroom to keep an eye on him. After lunch we tried to get some bits done but he ended up flushing a toilet roll down the toilet...:growlmad: He is now having a nap! Hopefully its a long one.
> 
> Sounds like potty training is going well! Olly is nearly ready, he can use the potty but usually asks for his nappy back on once the novelty has worn off. We have had a few poo incidents which have made me not want to try potty training for a while, first was when he poo'd infront of me on the carpet and the second was when he took his dirty nappy off and threw it down the stairs. Poop on every step!! I freaked out :haha: OH had to clean it all up. I think i have issues with poo :blush:
> 
> Glad your sickness has passed, ive not felt any movement for a few days.

No she's still stropping.6 hours now, think this is a record!

Not surprised you have a poo issue, there's seems to be a lot of it being thrown around!:dohh:

I think the movements come and go depending on where baby is positioned. It is still a little tiny object in a huge pond!


----------



## PinkEmily

6 hours ouch!! 

Think i will have a bath tonight, my back is aching :(


----------



## Chimpette

Not a great saturday for us, my oldest is really poorly at the moment, and to top it off I went outside and slipped on the patio, 6 hours later my leg is now in plaster and I'm going to be in it for 6-8 weeks...! 

So painful... and no weight baring for 1-2 weeks... how the hell am I going to do anything... crap crap crap!


----------



## mwaah

Gosh you ladies. I dont come on for a day and look what mischief you have all been upto!!

Chimp I'm sorry!! As long as baby is ok. Hope its not to painful or itchy!! and ouch.

Hope the strop is over Lisa and potty training is going well. It's been hit and miss here I dont think Banjo is quite ready. Would like him to be out of nappies before baby arrives though. I wish someone would come and do some of my ironing. Going to put the ironing board up a soon as I have posted this.

Hehehe Pink that poo on the stairs would put me right off potty training!! I can't iron whilst Banjo is up either. xxxx


----------



## ghinspire22

Has anyone been noticing an increase in their body temp? I have heat flashe and I took my temp. I am normally between 96-97 degrees but today I am 98.6. Should I be worried??


----------



## tekkitten

I don't temp anymore :) apparently it's not good to do because your body will fluctuate during pregnancy, and it can cause unnecessary worry!


----------



## Chimpette

Well I'm really annoyed as I asked at A & E to check baby, but they said they couldn't. So I'm going to try and get a doctors appointment tomorrow to see if they can listen to the heartbeat for me, so I know everything is ok.


----------



## ghinspire22

tekkitten said:


> I don't temp anymore :) apparently it's not good to do because your body will fluctuate during pregnancy, and it can cause unnecessary worry!

I have stopped temping too but the only reason I checked yesterday was because I was feeling really hot. I thought I had a fever last night. I have been around sickness and I was afraid that I caught something.


----------



## ghinspire22

You gotta love discharge. I feel like I am leaking all the time. I guess that's what happens when you are pregnant and then you enter the second trimester.


----------



## mwaah

Chimpette said:


> Well I'm really annoyed as I asked at A & E to check baby, but they said they couldn't. So I'm going to try and get a doctors appointment tomorrow to see if they can listen to the heartbeat for me, so I know everything is ok.

No way I cant believe they wouldn't check the baby. Is there an EPU near you?? You can often just call on a morning and they will fit you in. 
I'm sure baby is fine but like you I would be worried so best just to get checked out. You must of gone with a bang.

Well I went to Asda and was very impressed!! Nursing bra in my size and a pair of jeans. Yet to try them on but they are looking hopeful xxx


----------



## dancareoi

:blue:How is everyone today?

Chimp, hope the legs not too painful.

Liss, still haven't bought anything yet, still can't bring myself to d it just yet.

Has everyone announced their pregnancies yet, or a yo like us and keeping quiet for as long as possible?

Pink, is it your gender scan today? I think:blue: , could pink, oh I don't know!


----------



## mwaah

well I dont get to Asda that often well not the big one that does the maternity range so splashed out, it was really cheap actually. Even bought some neutral baby vests as that was all that was missing form my little collection.

Aww Lisa hopefully you'll soon start to feel a bit more comfortable with the thought of a forever baby. I'm crossing everything for all of us.

I have told close family and a few close friends but dont feel the need to tell the world yet. Haven't told work yet. Still not showing or feeling pregnant so can get away with it. 

Who's gender scan today?? Exciting!!

I posted in the 1st tri about guessing gender from my scan pic and got 8 girls and 2 boys so far!!! I never thought a girl a would come into it. Now I'm thinking I want to find out hahaha xx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> well I dont get to Asda that often well not the big one that does the maternity range so splashed out, it was really cheap actually. Even bought some neutral baby vests as that was all that was missing form my little collection.
> 
> Aww Lisa hopefully you'll soon start to feel a bit more comfortable with the thought of a forever baby. I'm crossing everything for all of us.
> 
> I have told close family and a few close friends but dont feel the need to tell the world yet. Haven't told work yet. Still not showing or feeling pregnant so can get away with it.
> 
> Who's gender scan today?? Exciting!!
> 
> 
> I posted in the 1st tri about guessing gender from my scan pic and got 8 girls and 2 boys so far!!! I never thought a girl a would come into it. Now I'm thinking I want to find out hahaha xx

Well I've been doing lots of the Chinese gender predictor charts, there seem to be different charts knocking around.

All charts put my first and second as a boy and girl so they are right.

Some then say my third was a girl, but he is a boy. Those same charts predict a girl this time!

I have found a couple of charts that put all 3 of mine correct and predict a boy this time, so your guess is as good as mine:dohh:

What's the earliest a scan can see the sex, does anyone know?


----------



## ghinspire22

dancareoi said:


> :blue:How is everyone today?
> 
> Chimp, hope the legs not too painful.
> 
> Liss, still haven't bought anything yet, still can't bring myself to d it just yet.
> 
> Has everyone announced their pregnancies yet, or a yo like us and keeping quiet for as long as possible?
> 
> Pink, is it your gender scan today? I think:blue: , could pink, oh I don't know!

I told family and close friends. It was hard for me but I know it was the right thing. I was 13 weeks and knew from the scan and what the doctor said that I was strong. It doesn't mean I am not still nervous but I think after a loss you always are.

I am doing ok today. I have been noticing that perhaps I am having discharge more or perhaps leaking urine. I feel like my panties will never be dry again. I worry it is something serous but I haven't had serious cramps or blood so I have been trying to relax.


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm really sorry about your leg chimp :-( hope it's not too uncomfortable or painful, can't believe they didn't check on the baby! Let us know how you get on. 

It was supposed to be today Dancareoi, I had to change it because OH forgot to mention he had to start work early! Grr! It's now tomorrow at 9.30 :D the earliest they do gender scans is 16 weeks, I hope they can clearly see what it is! I've not told family that we have booked it, will surprise them tomorrow. Still got people telling me I am having a girl, I'm fed up of being confused :haha: I preparing myself for a boy because girls are unheard of in our family. On my old due date I was predicted a girl and they got Olly's prediction right, will try another this afternoon. 

I keep getting pains at the bottom of my bump :( not sure if its my scar, it's a different type of pain to ligament pain. It's usually when im sat down, it's quite tender too. It's crazy I don't have anymore midwife appointments until 17th may other than my 20 week scan on 12th April.


----------



## mwaah

Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I am excited for you!!! I would kick your OH for making you wait a day longer!!

I'm getting pains in the bottom of my tummy. Hopefully just the baby stretching my uterus.

The chinese one predicted wrong for me. Arghhh you ladies are going to make me find out because I will be so jealous when you all know what you are having. xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

It's a boy!!! Eeek!! We are very happy. Wonder if he will turn out to be as crazy as his big brother :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> It's a boy!!! Eeek!! We are very happy. Wonder if he will turn out to be as crazy as his big brother :haha:

:wohoo:for team :blue: - They`ll look so cute in matching outfits!

Our first known gender!


Had midwife app today and she listened on doppler. Knew it would be ok as i can feel it moving around and you could hear it kicking. Every time she found the heartbeat the little monkey moved again.

Got a few seconds of it quite clearly. Placenta is at the front, so the sound of that was getting in the way!


----------



## mwaah

PinkEmily said:


> It's a boy!!! Eeek!! We are very happy. Wonder if he will turn out to be as crazy as his big brother :haha:

Yay congrats!!! I'm sure they say the second one is even more crazy :winkwink: Fabulous news. xx



dancareoi said:


> Had midwife app today and she listened on doppler. Knew it would be ok as i can feel it moving around and you could hear it kicking. Every time she found the heartbeat the little monkey moved again.
> 
> Got a few seconds of it quite clearly. Placenta is at the front, so the sound of that was getting in the way!

Thats great. I still havent felt anything and I'm sure next week the midwife will say i'm to fat to hear the heartbeat lol xxx


----------



## MadamRose

congratulations on team :blue: pink :D will be nice having two boys


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been MIA.

Pink fantastic news on your little man... 2 boys, I love having 2 boys!

Well my weekend went from bad to worse, my eldest DS was admitted into hospital on Sunday with a severe bacterial infection, after having IV drips of antibiotics he as finally allowed out today... thank the lord.

Unfortunately though along with my fractured ankle I now have a throat infection, however my good news is that my lovely doctor put a doppler on to check baby after my fall and I heard a beautiful heartbeat and even alittle movement... happy happy happy!!!


----------



## MadamRose

big hugs chimpette :hugs:


----------



## mwaah

Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry I've been MIA.
> 
> Well my weekend went from bad to worse, my eldest DS was admitted into hospital on Sunday with a severe bacterial infection, after having IV drips of antibiotics he as finally allowed out today... thank the lord.
> 
> Unfortunately though along with my fractured ankle I now have a throat infection, however my good news is that my lovely doctor put a doppler on to check baby after my fall and I heard a beautiful heartbeat and even alittle movement... happy happy happy!!!

Sorry about DS hope he is feeling lots better. You are not having an easy time.
So good to hear about your Dr doing that. Glad is well and try and rest that ankle now xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Thanks ladies :D The pregnancy is starting to feel real now, finally!! 

Glad your DS is home now Chimp, hope you are both feeling better very soon! Hurray for hearing the babies heartbeat :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Yah for boy! Its nice to know they found out at 16wks. Im having my scan at 19 and i keep worrying its too early but i guess not!

Good for oliver having a brother to do all the boy stuff with....im really hoping for a boy too so my stephen has a bro to hang out with but def. Be happy either or.

Ps sorry ive been mia...... we just moved and no longer have access to internet at the moment...so ill be poking in now n again..


----------



## Chimpette

well seen as I've had a rubbish week, I decided to cheer myself (and ankle) up. So I have booked a gender scan for Friday afternoon.

I'm very excited. Is anyone else booking gender scans..??


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> well seen as I've had a rubbish week, I decided to cheer myself (and ankle) up. So I have booked a gender scan for Friday afternoon.
> 
> I'm very excited. Is anyone else booking gender scans..??

We will probably wait until 20 week scan!


----------



## mwaah

Good to hear you are ok Armywife. Hope the move went well.

Mine still doesnt feel real yet Pink. Have you thought of names?

Thats a good idea chimp. Can't wait to hear what your bump will be.

The clinic I went to for my private scan only do gender scans from 20 weeks so IF I was finding out I would wait until my 20 week scan too Lisa...but I'm not finding out!! So I keep telling myself xxxx


----------



## mwaah

Good luck at your scan today chimp :) xx


----------



## dancareoi

Good luck chimp, I'm guessing:blue:


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck for today Chimp. Sorry to hear about the fall you have had, hope you are doing well :flower:

Hello everyone else :wave: hope you all are well too :flower:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Just back and we're having a........ 

BOY...!!! So happy


----------



## MadamRose

congratulations on the blue bump :D


----------



## mwaah

Yay congrats!! 3 boys so lucky!! This could end up being an all boy thread!!

My friend joined an NCT class and everyone in the group (7) had girls, no boys so it could happen.

Who is next for a gender scan?? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Chimp :happydance:

I have my gender scan on Thursday next week :cloud9:


----------



## dancareoi

Congrats chimp, another boy!

I had another scan today, not for gender, just to check and it is all going well and still measuring to my dates.

We have now discharged ourselves from this clinic as I will be having regular checks with my midwife and the diabetic clinic 

So zebra next, it's looking like a boy thread. Who are the 3, I know about pink and chimp.


----------



## Zebra2023

Glad everything went well with your scan dancereoi :thumbup:

I have had people say they think it is a girl going by the skull/nub theory. I have been predicted a girl on the Chinese chart. Although I have a gut feeling it is a boy. I am getting really impatient now :D


----------



## mwaah

Zebra2023 said:


> I have my gender scan on Thursday next week :cloud9:

Oh how exciting, I'm getting jealous with staying team yellow :) I'm sure I'm having a boy though. The majority guessed girl with my nub/ skull. I think you are having a girl :)



dancareoi said:


> I had another scan today, not for gender, just to check and it is all going well and still measuring to my dates.
> 
> 
> So zebra next, it's looking like a boy thread. Who are the 3, I know about pink and chimp.

Thats great news Lisa, are feeling more confident yet? I think I will when and if hear the heartbeat on Tuesday.

Sorry I worded it wrong. I meant 3 boys for Chimp. Have you a date for your 20 week scan yet?

How is everyone doing?? xx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I have my gender scan on Thursday next week :cloud9:
> 
> Oh how exciting, I'm getting jealous with staying team yellow :) I'm sure I'm having a boy though. The majority guessed girl with my nub/ skull. I think you are having a girl :)
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I had another scan today, not for gender, just to check and it is all going well and still measuring to my dates.
> 
> 
> So zebra next, it's looking like a boy thread. Who are the 3, I know about pink and chimp.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great news Lisa, are feeling more confident yet? I think I will when and if hear the heartbeat on Tuesday.
> 
> Sorry I worded it wrong. I meant 3 boys for Chimp. Have you a date for your 20 week scan yet?
> 
> How is everyone doing?? xxClick to expand...

My acupuncturist asked me yesterday when I would stop worrying, I said once its in my arms!

What's this about the skull theory, not heard that before


----------



## mwaah

I know what you are saying Lisa I think the same.

I'd never heard of the skull theory before but this is what I read...."The skull theory: Girls have an oval shape head and are very soft faced and boys have a more square and harder shaped face..."

I really think mine looks like a boy :) xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> I know what you are saying Lisa I think the same.
> 
> I'd never heard of the skull theory before but this is what I read...."The skull theory: Girls have an oval shape head and are very soft faced and boys have a more square and harder shaped face..."
> 
> I really think mine looks like a boy :) xxx

Interesting, I'll try and post my pic later and see what you think.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Well I've had a new cast put on my leg and I'm not a big fan. It seems tight and uncomfy to me, maybe it's just that I've got to get used to it.

My 20 weeks scan is on 25th April which seems a lifetime away.... 

Good luck with your gender scan next week Zebra


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I have my gender scan on Thursday next week :cloud9:
> 
> Oh how exciting, I'm getting jealous with staying team yellow :) I'm sure I'm having a boy though. The majority guessed girl with my nub/ skull. I think you are having a girl :)
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I had another scan today, not for gender, just to check and it is all going well and still measuring to my dates.
> 
> 
> So zebra next, it's looking like a boy thread. Who are the 3, I know about pink and chimp.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great news Lisa, are feeling more confident yet? I think I will when and if hear the heartbeat on Tuesday.
> 
> Sorry I worded it wrong. I meant 3 boys for Chimp. Have you a date for your 20 week scan yet?
> 
> How is everyone doing?? xxClick to expand...

I wonder if I am wrong :haha: most people think girl :) I don't think I could wait the full 9 months to find out as I am so impatient but I bet it is a lovely experience when giving birth though. Will be stalking to see what you have :thumbup:



Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well I've had a new cast put on my leg and I'm not a big fan. It seems tight and uncomfy to me, maybe it's just that I've got to get used to it.
> 
> My 20 weeks scan is on 25th April which seems a lifetime away....
> 
> Good luck with your gender scan next week Zebra

Maybe it will loosen eventually Chimp once you have got used to it? :flower:

I have my 20 weeks scan on 22nd April :)

Thanks Chimp :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Mine is 30th April.



Best I could .


----------



## PinkEmily

Yay another boy! Congratulations Chimp :D


----------



## ghinspire22

At 14 wks and 5ds I don't feel pregnant. I don't have a bump and I just worry something is wrong. I never had any ms symptoms so it has been like this the whole pregnancy. I still have discharge a lot I guess but it worries me more than comforts me though the nurse didnt think it was serious. I don't see the nurse until April 1st. I just worry that something is wrong.


----------



## mwaah

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well I've had a new cast put on my leg and I'm not a big fan. It seems tight and uncomfy to me, maybe it's just that I've got to get used to it.
> 
> My 20 weeks scan is on 25th April which seems a lifetime away....
> 
> Good luck with your gender scan next week Zebra

How awful, I'm sure it will feel like part of you soon.

My scan is on the 24th April also feels like a lifetime away.



Zebra2023 said:


> I wonder if I am wrong :haha: most people think girl :) I don't think I could wait the full 9 months to find out as I am so impatient but I bet it is a lovely experience when giving birth though. Will be stalking to see what you have :thumbup:

It will be lovely if I can stick it out hehe Yes it will be good to see who is right...hurry up Thursday xxx




dancareoi said:


> Mine is 30th April.
> 
> View attachment 586825
> 
> 
> Best I could .

I cant see the nub and I'm not very good with them anyway but i would say that the skull is round so a boy?? maybe?? x



ghinspire22 said:


> At 14 wks and 5ds I don't feel pregnant. I don't have a bump and I just worry something is wrong. I never had any ms symptoms so it has been like this the whole pregnancy. I still have discharge a lot I guess but it worries me more than comforts me though the nurse didnt think it was serious. I don't see the nurse until April 1st. I just worry that something is wrong.


I have no symptoms or bump whatsoever and I'm 16 weeks tomorrow. When I think back I had no symptoms at all with DS but because I never had a loss before him i wasn't worried and just thought it normal, perhaps no symptoms is normal for me and for you. xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Liss, I started off thinking girl, but now I think boy, I thought skull was round as well

Ghin, like Liss says, no symptoms may be the right thing for you. Can you get someone to listen in with a Doppler to help you feel better? 

I still have slight nausea when I get up, but nothing in the day, althought as heaving the other night.

I also have a bump, which is now getting difficult to hide as we still haven't announced the PG yet. Probably get away with it for the next couple of weeks. Kids break up for Easter on Thursday so no more school run for a couple of weeks. Still haven't told kids, we'll try not to for a little while longer, but I'm amazed neither have asked why I'm getting fat!

I am also getting the odd little flutter, so that's good. At diabetic clinic Monday again and will be seeing consultant again. They may try and listen with Doppler .

Am also seeing my midwife on tues, so she will defiantly have a listen like she did last week.

How's everyone else.? Not stopped snowing here for about the last 24 hours. I love the spring!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I wish someone had an ultrasound machine I could borrow. lol. 

You're probably right. They are probably fine and no symptoms is normal. It's probably my previous miscarriage paranoia.


----------



## Chimpette

I had abit of nausea with this all my pregnancies but nothing major... and all symptoms stopped for me at 10 weeks. I definitely don't feel preqnant which did worry me but after our scan Friday I'm happy I saw everything was fine and dandy.

I think I have felt some movement, although I'm not sure if I'm just imagining it.. LOL

I finally bit the bullet and announced on facebook, so now I'm only secret is that it is a boy.. haha


----------



## PinkEmily

Ghin, I had no symptoms with my little boy and I don't with this one. I have a Doppler although I haven't been able to hear the heartbeat recently I've heard the placenta and the baby wriggling around. It's natural to worry. 

Olly has been waking up between 5.30-6am every morning for the past 3 weeks, it's knackering me out! We have quite a bit of snow too so not been out, poor Olly just wants to play in it but I don't have the energy to run after him in, plus if I slip while trying to catch him.. Roll on spring! :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

We've had load of snow again here. Fed op of it now.

My DS has been waking at 5.00am the last 3 mornings, put him in our bed, but he just wriggles around!

I am still being slightly nauseous in the mornings, with my DD it lasted until 17 weeks!

We decided against buying a Doppler, thought it would create too much worry if we didn't hear what we wanted to!

Did everyone have a good weekend?


----------



## mwaah

Hiya

We haven't had snow :)
I did buy some baby bits.... i bought a doppler off ebay arghhhhh hope it doesnt cause more worry.
Went online to the Next sale and bought DS some bits and a knitted pink AND blue hat and mitten set!! To make me stay team yellow hehe.
DS has been waking early and getting in my bed. How can such a little person take up so much room??!!
I have the midwife tomorrow, so hopefully will get to hear the heartbeat. Not feeling any movement yet.
Also the diabetic clinic rang this morning and asked me to go in this afternoon. I'm too busy I'm going on Wednesday morning instead. 

My weekend was quiet but happy!!! Saw on Facebook that my hubby had split with his gf well she left him!! They have only just moved in together. Karma got him good...I hope!! Lets see if he wants to start seeing his son..I wont hold my breath though. 

xxxx


----------



## mwaah

Oh my doppler just came!!! I assume if its around 165bpm thats the baby and not placenta?? I think i just heard my baby :) xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

mwaah said:


> Oh my doppler just came!!! I assume if its around 165bpm thats the baby and not placenta?? I think i just heard my baby :) xxx

That's so great. I'm so glad that you got to hear that.


----------



## mwaah

Thank you it did put a silly grin on my face!! I still can't believe it!!

It took a good few minutes though, not sure how you would manage trying to find 2 heartbeats. When is your next scan?? xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

mwaah said:


> Thank you it did put a silly grin on my face!! I still can't believe it!!
> 
> It took a good few minutes though, not sure how you would manage trying to find 2 heartbeats. When is your next scan?? xxx

Next Monday. That's why I haven't gotten a doppler. It would be too hard and then I would get even more worried. I'm trying to just keep calm but honestly I feel like ripping out my hair. I am just worried. I hate waiting so long to know my babies are safe.


----------



## Daisy22

due date 25th Sept.xx


----------



## dancareoi

Daisy, welcome.

Went t diabetic clinic again today. They have said at some stage I will be put on sme fast acting insulin as well as night one, but ok for now.

Talked midwife at hosp into using Doppler, she said they don't like to until 20 weeks because it is so hit and miss. Anyway she agreed to do it and she was searching around for ages, I was getting a bit concerned, but not too worried as i Had felt baby today, anyway she finally got it, think the little monkey was hiding!

Back again in 3 weeks for diabetic and 5 weeks for consultant.

Seeing community midwife tomorrow!


----------



## Xanth

Hi ladies. 

I've been lurking on this thread for ages, but I think I feel a bit more confident about joining now. 

My due date is 27th September :)


----------



## dancareoi

Xanth said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for ages, but I think I feel a bit more confident about joining now.
> 
> My due date is 27th September :)

Hi Sarah, welcome.

Glad you took the plunge and joined us:hugs:

Information about sleeping positions - best to sleep on your left hand side as this is better for blood flow to the baby.

I prefer my right, but for the last few weeks now I am trying to lie on left.


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome new ladies :wave:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Anyone else with badddd heartburn??? Ughhhhh , with ds i didnt have this until i was about to pop!


----------



## Brightstarshi

aw no,try fresh ginger,bite off a little piece,gets rid right away x


----------



## mwaah

Welcome Daisy, Xanth and Bright.

Sorry Armywife about your heartburn. I didnt get it until the 3rd tri with DS.

Well saw the midwife today. She took blood urgggh, i had glucose and nitrate in my urine so she sent a sample away but she did manage to find the baby's heartbeat :) I don't see her until I'm 28 weeks now. Oh I lost 1KG so she was a little bit pleased with me.

Diabetic clinic tomorrow and have an appointment with the weight management team a week on Wednesday. I never went with DS but I read it properly this time time and its like mother and tots but with midwifes, so they can do checks and listen to the heartbeat if you want them too.
Still no movement but midwife so she would be surprised if i had felt it already. xxx


----------



## mwaah

oh and good luck with your scan on Monday Ghin, I'm sure all your worries will be put at ease when you see your babies xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope so. I have an appointment with a dietician on Friday. They just assume because I was on Metformin because of PCOS that I will have GD so they are just sending me to the dietician. They aren't doing the glucose test or anything. I annoys me kind of because I feel like they are putting me in a box that I might not be in at all.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all.

Liss, glad midwife got the HB, mine got mine today as well. If there's sugar I. Your urine I expect you have GD! You will be joining me with the eating anything that tastes nice is a no no regime!

Ghin, I got GD with my first. Each time I have been PG since then, they have assumed I Have GD and have only tested me after baby was born. Hence the reason I have been now checking my bloods and taking insulin for 2 months.

Bright, lovely bump. Triplets wow!

Army, sorry can't help with heartburn because I have never really suffered with it.

Hi to everyone else.

Don't want to scare anyone, but 15 week bump! Don't know what the line on my tummy is, I think it's just the way the light was!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am a ftm and they assume I will have GD.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> I am a ftm and they assume I will have GD.

Sorry am I being thick! What's ftm?:dohh:


----------



## ghinspire22

dancareoi said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I am a ftm and they assume I will have GD.
> 
> Sorry am I being thick! What's ftm?:dohh:Click to expand...

First time mom.


----------



## mwaah

Nice bump Lisa!! I'm jealous!!

Went to the diabetic clinic. She gave me a new testing kit and didnt show me how to use it or go through the ranges. Just said test 4 times a day, if they are normal come back in 3 weeks and if they are high give her a call and they will see me sooner. She also said they want to avoid insulin and will try metformin if I need it. I was in and out in 10 minutes.

Still not had an appointment to see the consultant. I have family coming tonight for Easter will probably only be able to stalk the thread. Goodluck for your scan tomorrow Zebra.

Happy Easter everyone keep baking those babies xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Mwaah :flower: I am so nervous and excited. I need time to hurry up :haha: 

Give them a ring about your consultant appointment, I did as I was waiting a while for it to come through, I got mine that day when I rang them :thumbup:


----------



## mwaah

I will defo pop on tomorrow night and see what colour bump you have. I bet you dont sleep tonight.

How crazy!! I just called antenatal clinic and she said oh we just posted your appointment out....for the 31st JULY!! I said you do know I will be 34 weeks by then and last time I saw the consultant every 4 weeks from 16 weeks. I said has it all changed? she said that it didnt seem right and is going to call me back.... grrr xx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> I will defo pop on tomorrow night and see what colour bump you have. I bet you dont sleep tonight.
> 
> How crazy!! I just called antenatal clinic and she said oh we just posted your appointment out....for the 31st JULY!! I said you do know I will be 34 weeks by then and last time I saw the consultant every 4 weeks from 16 weeks. I said has it all changed? she said that it didnt seem right and is going to call me back.... grrr xx

Liss, its sounds like your local hosp is very unorganised!

Did the tell you the levels for your readings and what they need to be each time you test, if not, i can tell this info.

Glad yo like the bump, it seems to be getting bigger all the time. Still not announced yet, but we are away all next week so that gives us a bit more time!


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Thank you Mwaah :flower: I am so nervous and excited. I need time to hurry up :haha:
> 
> Give them a ring about your consultant appointment, I did as I was waiting a while for it to come through, I got mine that day when I rang them :thumbup:

:pink: - that's my guess!


----------



## MadamRose

sorry i've been awol. Not got time to look throught all the posts but hope we are all doing well and i haven't missed anything big


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> Liss, its sounds like your local hosp is very unorganised!
> 
> Did the tell you the levels for your readings and what they need to be each time you test, if not, i can tell this info.
> 
> Glad yo like the bump, it seems to be getting bigger all the time. Still not announced yet, but we are away all next week so that gives us a bit more time!


Well they rang me back......it was a midwife and she said as its my second the 1st time I see the consultant is 34 weeks! She said I will be under the diabetic nurse until 34 weeks then they give me a growth scan and decide if I need inducing or not. This is all totally different from when I had DS.

Good luck telling the children Lisa. They will be over the moon I'm sure.

Are the ranges between 4-7.8 ?? any advice would be helpful. 3 years ago is a long time with baby brain haha xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> I will defo pop on tomorrow night and see what colour bump you have. I bet you dont sleep tonight.
> 
> How crazy!! I just called antenatal clinic and she said oh we just posted your appointment out....for the 31st JULY!! I said you do know I will be 34 weeks by then and last time I saw the consultant every 4 weeks from 16 weeks. I said has it all changed? she said that it didnt seem right and is going to call me back.... grrr xx

It is at 11am, I am planning on going shopping for a few bits after (pink or blue) then for a meal :D I will update once I am out if I remember. Hahaha I just said that to my partner, I definitely wont be :haha: 

Whattt!!? As if, that is crazy. I get seen next at 20 weeks then 4 weeks after that. Doesn't seem right, I hope they sort something out for you.



dancareoi said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Mwaah :flower: I am so nervous and excited. I need time to hurry up :haha:
> 
> Give them a ring about your consultant appointment, I did as I was waiting a while for it to come through, I got mine that day when I rang them :thumbup:
> 
> :pink: - that's my guess!Click to expand...

:D


----------



## dancareoi

Liss, I have seen consultant twice already and have another appointment for 5 weeks time.

I have scan at 20 weeks, then they will scan at 28, 32 and 36 and induce at 38!

The readings a as follows:-

Before breakfast, so before anything in the morning - 5.3 or less.

Then after breakfast, after lunch and after evening meal should be

After 1 hour - 7.8 or less

After 2 hours - 6.7 or less.

I try to do all of mine after 1 hour.

I assume they gave you details of what has high, medium and low GI as well?

The kids should be pleased, but I know my 11 year old DS will be worried about it all. My 8 year old DD will realise she will get even less attention than she gets now and my 2 year old DS won't have a clue what's going on!

Baby's having a little wriggle whilst I'm writing this.


----------



## mwaah

Thats why I can't find the sex out Zebra I would just buy to much stuff!! Have fun though and please dont forget to update 

thanks Lisa thats a great help. No she just said you've done it all before so I dont need to tell you again!!!Ermm yes 3 years ago!!

With Benjamin I saw the consultant at 16 weeks because of my high BMI, he ordered a GTT and bam It was high. So after that I saw one every 4 weeks and had a every 4 weeks like you are having. Also they wanted to induce at 38 but I had to cancel due to a family accident so I was 38+5 but little monkey decided not to come until 39+3.

Awww so nice they are all at different ages and stages. Still not even a flutter from my little bean xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Thats why I can't find the sex out Zebra I would just buy to much stuff!! Have fun though and please dont forget to update
> 
> thanks Lisa thats a great help. No she just said you've done it all before so I dont need to tell you again!!!Ermm yes 3 years ago!!
> 
> With Benjamin I saw the consultant at 16 weeks because of my high BMI, he ordered a GTT and bam It was high. So after that I saw one every 4 weeks and had a every 4 weeks like you are having. Also they wanted to induce at 38 but I had to cancel due to a family accident so I was 38+5 but little monkey decided not to come until 39+3.
> 
> Awww so nice they are all at different ages and stages. Still not even a flutter from my little bean xxx

Haha I know how you mean, I will probably go mental :haha: I will be sure to update you all :thumbup: Thank you :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

It's a girl!!!! <3


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> It's a girl!!!! <3

Congratulations. Whooo hoo we have a girl on the thread


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Zebra, that's fantastic news!
xx


----------



## NellaB

:happydance::happydance: oh I didnt post on here in a while. Well i will be 16 wks on EASTER MONDAY! YAY.
Saw my obgyn , that lil heart is goin 140 bpm. I was so excited. (i HAd to misscarriages at 5 and 12 weeks).

This is exciting time for me. I have u/s April 15, 2013, Hopefully they will be able to tell me the sex. CANNOT WAIT!

ALso, my Dr. cuz im lilttle overweight as is , gave me Req. to do that Diabeties test ( where u drink some fluid 2 hrs prior of being tested).
With this lil extra weight on me i've always had perfect Blood results in the past. I am in a great health. But u never know what comes with the pregenancy.

With this pregnancy, to be honest, GOd is my best friends. Ive been faithfull praying every day to Jesus and Mary. God bless y'all :)

Ladies, i wish you all Luck with ur pregnancies. Hope you all have safe labour in sept and a health baby-babies. Im due between 16th and 18th of sept. hehe


----------



## ghinspire22

I'm going to be 16 weeks on Monday as well. I'm hoping I go to my appointment and see my twins with their hearts beating. I'm so nervous. I don't want anything bad to happen. I don't know how I'll make it through the weekend.


----------



## tekkitten

At almost 16 weeks your risk is low. I think worrying isn't good for the little beans inside you. I know it's hard, but if its been going well so far just try and enjoy the pregnancy. Stressing and worrying is not good for your health <3 Took me a bit of time to actually do the same, but in the end I know staying calm and happy is what's best for the babe.


----------



## Sannie87

Hey ladies,

sorry I havent posted in a while.
Congrats on your little girl zebra!!

We find out today what we are having, hopefully if baby wants to show us i think we might have a fight on our hands cos its a cheeky wee thing already :cloud9:

Happy Easter everyone 
xx


----------



## Cracker

Hi everyone - I have been reluctant to post until I knew my 12 wk scan was okay, we had an amazing scan and was moved forward 5 days.

Nuchal fold was fine, but after bloods we had the horrible phone all to say we we high risk (1:62) after having such a positive experience this time with no bleeding or anything this just seemed so cruel. (Lost baby at nearly 16w last Feb) We decided to have the CVS and and anyway after a few days I never wish to repeat we found out on Thursday initial prelim results are normal. Will get full karotype in another week.

Am 15 weeks tomorrow and finally feel able to relax and starting to look forward to it!!

Also bonus is we find out the sex next week as part of the results!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I went to the dietician yesterday because of my PCOS it makes me a candidate for GD. So I have to take my blood sugar 4 times a day and avoid certain foods. It's hard because your pregnant body is telling you what it wants. 

I'm counting down until Monday. I'm so nervous. Hopefully the babies are doing well. I'll be 16 weeks. I keep telling myself that my babies are fine and are probably going to show me what they are...


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Sannie, looking forward to seeing what you will be having :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> I went to the dietician yesterday because of my PCOS it makes me a candidate for GD. So I have to take my blood sugar 4 times a day and avoid certain foods. It's hard because your pregnant body is telling you what it wants.
> 
> I'm counting down until Monday. I'm so nervous. Hopefully the babies are doing well. I'll be 16 weeks. I keep telling myself that my babies are fine and are probably going to show me what they are...

I've been doing this for the past 2 months. You get used to it. You get to know what you can and can't eat and what foods are better for you than others.:hugs:


----------



## Sannie87

We are having a little prince, my gut was right all along must say I was a bit smug saying to OH see you have to listen to me I know best LOL

We haven't stopped smiling :cloud9:


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> We are having a little prince, my gut was right all along must say I was a bit smug saying to OH see you have to listen to me I know best LOL
> 
> We haven't stopped smiling :cloud9:

Congrats sannie, boys seem to be the theme for this thread!

Who's next to find out - I'm guessing boy:winkwink:


----------



## ghinspire22

Yay for boys!

I sincerely hope tomorrow during my appointment is good news.


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Sannie, fantastic news! 

Hope everyone is having a nice Easter. Mine is ok, I'm now used to injecting myself in my bump, with the blood thiners because they found small blood clots of my leg on Monday.

Got to go back to consultant in 2 weeks so they can check me again and make sure everything is ok. Oh also forgot to say that I'm pretty sure I've felt baby move a few times, and I'm also positive that I definitely felt him a few minutes ago... woohoo!

Hello to the new mummies, glad you finally feel comfortable enough to join us, and keeping my fingers crossed for all our bumps!

Goodluck with your scan tomorrow Spire, can't wait to see the pics.

xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Sannie :flower:


----------



## Sannie87

Thanks ladies :flower:

Aww Chimpette that's some stuff you're having to go through as well gee :hugs: all for a good cause tho.

Good luck for your scan Spire, we look forward to seeing the pics and hearing good news :flower:

Our weekend has been lovely but i curse the people who invented the red strawberry quality street choccies :haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

Today is the day. It is 7:32am. I was up at 5:45am. I am too nervous and excited. I am sixteen weeks today and going to the doctor at 10am. Hopefully the twins are still healthy. I am so nervous...ahhhh.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, hope you have enjoyed Easter, despite the cold weather.

We are in South Wales and it has been freezing today.

Ghin, hope you got on ok.


----------



## tekkitten

Ghin, how did it go?


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi everyone! Sorry i've not been on here in a while, things have been a bit busy. 

Congratulations on your little boy Sannie :D 

Not much has really been going on at my end. Still not feeling many wriggles, with Olly i could feel them a lot more at this point. My boobs started leaking today which is strange :haha: 

Hope today went well Ghin.


----------



## ghinspire22

We got to see the babies with the heartbeats. They didn't want to show themselves, so now I have to wait until April 30th. I feel like it's forever. I made it this far and now I have to make it to yet another milestone. I have to keep myself positive and going. I keep talking to the babies and telling them to grow. Hopefully when we see them again they will be ready to show themselves and have those beautiful hearts beating.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok.

Ghin, I take it both babies are ok, I wasn't quite sure when you said they wouldn't show themselves .

Liss, how's the testing going?


----------



## Sannie87

Glad all went well with your scan.
I think what she meant by 'not showing themselves' is they could not see the gender for the babies? :flower:

Thanks PinkEmily! Leaking? not had that thank god lol


----------



## Chimpette

Hi,

So glad everything went well with the twins.

I went over to the midwife today and asked if she could listen to the heartbeat on the doppler just to rest my mind. Found it she said it was really strong and I was growing well for my dates.. so I'm a happy girl now.

Off to the coast next week for a mini holiday, can't wait.

Hope everything one is ok


----------



## Sannie87

Chimpette said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went over to the midwife today and asked if she could listen to the heartbeat on the doppler just to rest my mind. Found it she said it was really strong and I was growing well for my dates.. so I'm a happy girl now.
> 
> Off to the coast next week for a mini holiday, can't wait.
> 
> Hope everything one is ok

 Glad everything is going well and enjoy your holiday :D


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Sannie,

I just noticed your avatar pic and I have near enough the exact same scan photo from our little monster although mine his head is on the right LOL


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies

Glad all is going well for everyone.
Yay a girl and another boy. I think mine is a boy only 22 more weeks to wait lol
I had a lovely week with family visiting and my nieces got to hear the baby on my doppler. i still cant feel him moving but can hear him moving on the doppler so thats reassuring.
Well Lisa i cant test for the next few days as the diabetic clinic said they would write to my GP and tell him to do a repeat script for all my supplies and said I had enough testing strips to last until then. They ran out today and when i went to the DR's they had no record of anything and i have to go Monday to see the GP. Grrr I'm having the same problem as i did with Benjamin. My sugars are still high 1st thing in the morning. Never below 6 and as high as 9!! The daytime seems to be fine so far. I go back on the 15th so will see what they say.

How are your sugars doing?? xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Sannie87 said:


> Glad all went well with your scan.
> I think what she meant by 'not showing themselves' is they could not see the gender for the babies? :flower:
> 
> Thanks PinkEmily! Leaking? not had that thank god lol

Yeah :blush: Not sure how i noticed it but my right boob leaks a tiny bit :wacko: Never had this with Olly, the first time i noticed anything was after Olly was born. OH thinks its hilarious :dohh: 

Apparently my baby is due in 4 months, 3 weeks and 3 days!!! I text hubby telling him how many days are left before the due date and he said "oh thats ages away" then i told him it in months and he was shocked :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Liss, my sugars at not too bad, morning is about right at moment, but ts is only due to the 10 units of insulin each night! Your health service sound really dopey! Hope you get everything sorted out. Sounds to me like they need to get you on insulin ASAP. Is there a special diabetic ante natal clinic you can attend. My hosp has one every mon afternoon specifically for diabetic PG ladies.

Pink, I have had leaky boobs in previous PG!

T


----------



## Sannie87

Chimpette said:


> Hi Sannie,
> 
> I just noticed your avatar pic and I have near enough the exact same scan photo from our little monster although mine his head is on the right LOL

 lol it's his Halloween face we call it, it was taken at our dating scan which I can't believe was nearly 6 weeks ago now :wacko:

You should us ur little bub's 'halloween' Pic soon :flower:

haha Pink it's a man thing I reckon, it's not long at all is it. 
I told my OH this morning I have just over 35 days left at work and he was like you what :haha:

I decided to start my maternity leave on the 3rd of July, few reasons I am not planning on going back so it does not really make any difference and I hate getting the train when pregnant when ppl get to close I get like nearly full blown panic attacks not fun.

Mwah: Will be good to find out if your gut instinct is right :thumbup: 

Hope all u lovely ladies enjoy the weekend.
xx


----------



## ghinspire22

Tomorrow I will be 17 weeks pregnant. The thing is I don't feel pregnant at all. It's like I feel normal. It doesn't help my nerves at all but I'm trying to tell myself all is ok since I saw them last Monday and they were fine.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MadamRose

Right i've been awful at updating, and it looks like ive missed some sexing scans and maybe even corrections of dates, can we reconfirm for me.

As for me, i am 18 weeks now and feels crazy pretty quick tbh. My dh felt baby kick last night for the first time too


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies

My due date is still the same MTC and I'm still team yellow. Aww thats great OH felt baby kick. I still haven't felt any movements yet.

I pick my prescription up in the morning for my testing strips so had a weekend of eating everything I shouldn't!! There is a weight management clinic on Wednesday and there are midwifes and the likes there so will pop in and see what its all about. They can send me over to the diabetic clinic if they feel concerned about my levels.

I dont feel pregnant at all Ghin, infact I keep forgetting. Just had the family stay for over a week and they told me off for doing lots of stuff they thought a pregnant person shouldnt be doing, giving piggy backs to my nieces, going down all the slides at the soft play haha

Sannie, just read your other post. Hope all is well, thinking of you.

Is everyone else ok?? xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I have my gender scan in 2 days!! Come on boy!!!! Fx'd

Other than that still peeing 4-5 times a night and leaking in my panties whenever i sneeze or pick up my son :dohh: starting to wear pads so im not changing my panties 3 times a day anymore!


----------



## ghinspire22

Right now I'm testing my blood three times a day. They want to be able to control my diet and ward off any diabetes that will come my way. It's actually not so bad. I still can eat the pasta and things I love but everything is in moderation. 

I'm starting to get that anxious feeling again. It seems just as I round about 2 weeks since I saw my doctor last. I worry about the twins and I hope they are ok. I don't see the doctor until the end of the month. 

Sometimes I wish that I could see the doctor every two weeks. That way I wouldn't get all antsy and nervous.


----------



## dancareoi

Army, can't believe you're half way. Cute bump, mines ten times bigger than that!

Ghin, you'll get used to the testing and get to know what to can and can't eat. In previous pregnancies I ate granary bread, but this time it doesn't seem to work so I am eating seeded bread instead.

DD first Holy Communion next Sunday and I am being all this lovely food and scummy puddings, which I won't be able to eat. I'll just drool as I watch everyone else eat!

We told the kids Tuesday. 8 year old DD extremely happy, 11 year old DS extremely worried, after our loss last year. He keeps asking if everything will be ok, all I can as is I hope so.

Youngest doesn't understand. We have a photo of us all at DS Holy Communion taken 3 years ago, I was 34 weeks PG with youngest. He saw picture at my mom's and asked when he was, nanny told him he was in mummy's tummy. He looked at her and said " did mom eat me ?"

When I told him the was a baby in mummy's tummy he asked me to say aarrrggghh so he could look in my mouth!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks danceroi! I didnt show with ds until wk 30!! I am pretty tall...maybe thats why. 
Im happy to be showing sooner!

I cant believe it, its spring time and we are gettti ng 6 inches of snow :dohh:


----------



## ghinspire22

Monday will be 2 weeks since I saw the doctor. It's always around that time that I get anxious. I'm start worrying again. It's so weird. I wish I could get ultrasounds every two weeks. It would help with my peace of mind. I really hope and pray that the twins are doing well.


----------



## Sannie87

Mwaah Thanks hun we're ok, just awaiting the test results from A&E but they said monday night it probably was nothing so we will go with that for now, I check his HB and it seems normal so I am hoping the tests come bk fine. Thank you for asking :hugs:

MTC My due date is now the 9th of september & expecting a boy :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

ghinspire22 glad you are being able to keep the sugars ect under control yourself with diet.

dancareoi yay for being able to tell the other children, and bless the eldest trying to make sure all is alright. 

sannie87 i have changed the sex for you :D congratulations on team blue 

As for me for reason i cant really go into our anomaly scan has had to be put back the the 29th April. So now i am going to be 21+3 i am also currently fighting with my uni to get a deadline extension due to the same reasons. Not having the most fun week :( 
But on a positive i am feeling the baby at least 3 or 4 periods every day


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> Monday will be 2 weeks since I saw the doctor. It's always around that time that I get anxious. I'm start worrying again. It's so weird. I wish I could get ultrasounds every two weeks. It would help with my peace of mind. I really hope and pray that the twins are doing well.

Ghin, I had scans at 7,8,9,11,12,13 & 14 weeks. I could have carried on going weekly at miscarriage clinic but we discharged ourselves for 2 reasons

1 - I had started to feel baby move

2 - my community midwife is fab. I go and see her every week and we listen to HB through her Doppler. Can't you see someone like that or buy your own Doppler then that would maybe put your mind a rest:hugs:

How is the blood checking going Ghin and Liss. Mine are doing ok, even my morning ones are under control.

We eat out quite a bit and I find Some f these readings are better than home cooked food. 

For example, going for a curry and having chicken dhansak gives me a reading of 6 point something, steak and chips is good as well! A bowl of honey oat cereal given reading of 7 point something.

Army, let us know how you get on with your scan

MTC its so comforting isn't it to feel the movements.

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi everyone :) 

MTC that sucks about Uni. Hope you can get it sorted. 

ArmyWife the weather sucks here too. We had snow about 2 weeks ago. Thankfully its starting to warm up now, slowly! 

Ive finally started to feel the baby kick, it was like someone flicked a switch at 19 weeks. I cant believe i am 20 weeks tomorrow, we were supposed to be having our 20 week scan but they had to rearrange to Monday. 
Really struggling with my back at the moment. I think lifting Olly and running round after him is taking its toll. 
I went to a baby fair on Sunday and bought a few bits, still doesn't seem real at all.


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> MTC that sucks about Uni. Hope you can get it sorted.
> 
> ArmyWife the weather sucks here too. We had snow about 2 weeks ago. Thankfully its starting to warm up now, slowly!
> 
> Ive finally started to feel the baby kick, it was like someone flicked a switch at 19 weeks. I cant believe i am 20 weeks tomorrow, we were supposed to be having our 20 week scan but they had to rearrange to Monday.
> Really struggling with my back at the moment. I think lifting Olly and running round after him is taking its toll.
> I went to a baby fair on Sunday and bought a few bits, still doesn't seem real at all.

Hurray for kicks :hugs: happy 20 weeks, half way :happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

dancareoi said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Monday will be 2 weeks since I saw the doctor. It's always around that time that I get anxious. I'm start worrying again. It's so weird. I wish I could get ultrasounds every two weeks. It would help with my peace of mind. I really hope and pray that the twins are doing well.
> 
> Ghin, I had scans at 7,8,9,11,12,13 & 14 weeks. I could have carried on going weekly at miscarriage clinic but we discharged ourselves for 2 reasons
> 
> 1 - I had started to feel baby move
> 
> 2 - my community midwife is fab. I go and see her every week and we listen to HB through her Doppler. Can't you see someone like that or buy your own Doppler then that would maybe put your mind a rest:hugs:
> 
> How is the blood checking going Ghin and Liss. Mine are doing ok, even my morning ones are under control.
> 
> We eat out quite a bit and I find Some f these readings are better than home cooked food.
> 
> For example, going for a curry and having chicken dhansak gives me a reading of 6 point something, steak and chips is good as well! A bowl of honey oat cereal given reading of 7 point something.
> 
> Army, let us know how you get on with your scan
> 
> MTC its so comforting isn't it to feel the movements.
> 
> :hi: to everyone elseClick to expand...

I have not felt the twins move yet. I think too that is why I have been on edge too. I thought by now they may be moving but I guess not. My best friend said next week could be the week. I will be 18 weeks on Monday.

And my doctor recommended not to get a doppler just because it could cause more bad than good with me. I have anxiety issues and if I couldn't find two heartbeats I would be so upset. She knew that and they don't even use a doppler in the office for me and always do ultrasounds because they say it would be hard to find the twin's heartbeats.

My blood sugar has been good. I went from testing four times a day to two or three. I spike now and again when I eat something not so good but I really try to monitor it. I also check ketones every morning and make sure I am eating enough for the twins.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Monday will be 2 weeks since I saw the doctor. It's always around that time that I get anxious. I'm start worrying again. It's so weird. I wish I could get ultrasounds every two weeks. It would help with my peace of mind. I really hope and pray that the twins are doing well.
> 
> Ghin, I had scans at 7,8,9,11,12,13 & 14 weeks. I could have carried on going weekly at miscarriage clinic but we discharged ourselves for 2 reasons
> 
> 1 - I had started to feel baby move
> 
> 2 - my community midwife is fab. I go and see her every week and we listen to HB through her Doppler. Can't you see someone like that or buy your own Doppler then that would maybe put your mind a rest:hugs:
> 
> How is the blood checking going Ghin and Liss. Mine are doing ok, even my morning ones are under control.
> 
> We eat out quite a bit and I find Some f these readings are better than home cooked food.
> 
> For example, going for a curry and having chicken dhansak gives me a reading of 6 point something, steak and chips is good as well! A bowl of honey oat cereal given reading of 7 point something.
> 
> Army, let us know how you get on with your scan
> 
> MTC its so comforting isn't it to feel the movements.
> 
> :hi: to everyone elseClick to expand...
> 
> I have not felt the twins move yet. I think too that is why I have been on edge too. I thought by now they may be moving but I guess not. My best friend said next week could be the week. I will be 18 weeks on Monday.
> 
> And my doctor recommended not to get a doppler just because it could cause more bad than good with me. I have anxiety issues and if I couldn't find two heartbeats I would be so upset. She knew that and they don't even use a doppler in the office for me and always do ultrasounds because they say it would be hard to find the twin's heartbeats.
> 
> My blood sugar has been good. I went from testing four times a day to two or three. I spike now and again when I eat something not so good but I really try to monitor it. I also check ketones every morning and make sure I am eating enough for the twins.Click to expand...

We decided against our own Doppler purely for the same reason, we would panic if we couldn't find anything.

With your first PG it can be up to 22 weeks before you feel anything. I can't remember with my first but I know it was about 15 weeks with second, 13 with third and 12 with this. Also taking into account this is my 7th PG.

When you spike in your bloods, you know then not to eat that food again. Bit of trial and error to start.

I find that scrambled egg or omelette are very good and give nice low readings. Eggs are also extremely good for you in PG and help to give you healthy blood, along with spinach, kale, broccoli and good steak too!

This is info from my acupuncturist. He said to eat at least 2 eggs every day, but the dietician at the hospital said to restrict to 7 a week!

Just had scrambled egg on toast - 3 eggs and seeded bread.

My acupuncturist also said to use proper butter rather than low fat spreads, although diabetic diet says not fat!

He said the low fat spreads have other things in that are not so good for you, but butter from grass fed cows is the best for you, so we buy Kerry Gold.

This is the 7th time I have had to test sugar levels and follow diabetic diet so I am a self professed expert now!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Its a boy its a boy :wohoo: :wohoo: ssoooo happy! Just what we wanted!
wont have to buy much! Just a double stroller!


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Its a boy its a boy :wohoo: :wohoo: ssoooo happy! Just what we wanted!
> wont have to buy much! Just a double stroller!

Great news, another boy for this thread.

They will look so cute when you dress them in the same clothes!:hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Even got 3d pics which is shocking because you are suppose to pay for them i thought:shrug: thats what they told me when we asked about getting it for ds.

Hubby doesnt really like the 3d pics though....a lil to spooky for him :haha:


----------



## mwaah

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I have my gender scan in 2 days!! Come on boy!!!! Fx'd
> 
> Other than that still peeing 4-5 times a night and leaking in my panties whenever i sneeze or pick up my son :dohh: starting to wear pads so im not changing my panties 3 times a day anymore!

I'm down to 2-3 times a night but totally with you on the sneezing stuff!!
Congrats on having a boy!! I'm convinced my bean is a boy especially if you believe the old wives tale about the heartbeat. xx



Sannie87 said:


> Mwaah Thanks hun we're ok, just awaiting the test results from A&E but they said monday night it probably was nothing so we will go with that for now, I check his HB and it seems normal so I am hoping the tests come bk fine. Thank you for asking :hugs:

Awww So glad. Everything is a worry and when you didnt update all night i was really worried. xx



mummytochloe said:


> As for me for reason i cant really go into our anomaly scan has had to be put back the the 29th April. So now i am going to be 21+3 i am also currently fighting with my uni to get a deadline extension due to the same reasons. Not having the most fun week :(
> But on a positive i am feeling the baby at least 3 or 4 periods every day

Thats great you are feeling baby. Sorry you have to wait longer for your scan, hope everything works out for you xxx





dancareoi said:


> How is the blood checking going Ghin and Liss. Mine are doing ok, even my morning ones are under control.

During the day they are fine Lisa its just that 1st morning one still, cannot get it under 6 for love nor money. I went to the weight management clinic on Wednesday and the midwife said that my sugars would wait until my appointment this Monday with the diabetic nurse but she did say that she couldn't see me much longer without insulin grrrr.

Have a lovely time at the communion tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## mwaah

PinkEmily said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Ive finally started to feel the baby kick, it was like someone flicked a switch at 19 weeks. I cant believe i am 20 weeks tomorrow, we were supposed to be having our 20 week scan but they had to rearrange to Monday.
> Really struggling with my back at the moment. I think lifting Olly and running round after him is taking its toll.
> I went to a baby fair on Sunday and bought a few bits, still doesn't seem real at all.

Congrats on being half way there. I'm 19 weeks tomorrow and still not felt baby yet so hopefully that switch will flip for me too!! You be careful, its so easy to forget you are pregnant when chasing a toddler. Hope your back eases up. xxx



ghinspire22 said:


> I have not felt the twins move yet. I think too that is why I have been on edge too. I thought by now they may be moving but I guess not. My best friend said next week could be the week. I will be 18 weeks on Monday.

Hiya Ghin, try not to worry. Your twins are moving lots. you just can't feel them yet. I was 25 weeks with DS and haven't felt this one yet. I do hear him move on the doppler all the time so i know he is very active. Hope we feel our babies soon xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Mwahh: glad im not the only one peeing my pants :haha: My babys hb was 134, is that correct with the wives tale? :)


----------



## dancareoi

Liss, communion is next sun not tomorrow. Got a lot or tidying , cleaning and cooking to do this week!
I expect they will put you on the insulin I am on which is just in the evening , a slow acting one to help overnight.

I found peeing a problem too when not pregnant. Couldn't go on trampoline with kids because I would wet myself, that's what having 3 kids does to You.

My HB measured around 150 so what would that suggest! Plus I had sickness up until 15 weeks!


----------



## mwaah

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Mwahh: glad im not the only one peeing my pants :haha: My babys hb was 134, is that correct with the wives tale? :)

Oh believe me you're not haha Glad I'm not the only one either.
Yes it fits in, the lower the HB chances are its a boy. Benjamin's was always around 145-153 and thats what this is is too. They are even lay the same so far.



dancareoi said:


> Liss, communion is next sun not tomorrow. Got a lot or tidying , cleaning and cooking to do this week!
> I expect they will put you on the insulin I am on which is just in the evening , a slow acting one to help overnight.
> 
> I found peeing a problem too when not pregnant. Couldn't go on trampoline with kids because I would wet myself, that's what having 3 kids does to You.
> 
> My HB measured around 150 so what would that suggest! Plus I had sickness up until 15 weeks!

Yes a busy week for you, are you doing the food aswell? Have a lovely time next week 
Yes i had that one last time from 20 weeks which will be about right. The blue pen?
Hehehe I MUST do some plevic floor exercises then lol

I would say a boy, I think they say over 155-160 for a girl. Eeeek remind me again when is your 20 week scan?? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 congratulations on your little boy :D


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Mwahh: glad im not the only one peeing my pants :haha: My babys hb was 134, is that correct with the wives tale? :)
> 
> Oh believe me you're not haha Glad I'm not the only one either.
> Yes it fits in, the lower the HB chances are its a boy. Benjamin's was always around 145-153 and thats what this is is too. They are even lay the same so far.
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Liss, communion is next sun not tomorrow. Got a lot or tidying , cleaning and cooking to do this week!
> I expect they will put you on the insulin I am on which is just in the evening , a slow acting one to help overnight.
> 
> I found peeing a problem too when not pregnant. Couldn't go on trampoline with kids because I would wet myself, that's what having 3 kids does to You.
> 
> My HB measured around 150 so what would that suggest! Plus I had sickness up until 15 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes a busy week for you, are you doing the food aswell? Have a lovely time next week
> Yes i had that one last time from 20 weeks which will be about right. The blue pen?
> Hehehe I MUST do some plevic floor exercises then lol
> 
> I would say a boy, I think they say over 155-160 for a girl. Eeeek remind me again when is your 20 week scan?? xxxClick to expand...

It's 30th April, when's yours?


----------



## mwaah

Mine is the 24th xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL we went to Dorset last week.

I know Sannie, I will hopefully download some pics later. I'll get my scans up and bump. 

My next scan is the 25th and it seems a lifetime away. Also get my cast off on the 26th so hopefully be a good week next week. Can't wait to be able to get back behind the steering wheel.

Forgot to say, I still dont' think I'm feeling baby move, sometimes I get feelings like I am but as quick as I feel it it goes away, so I'm not sure if I'm mkaing it up or not.. haha


----------



## ghinspire22

15 days and I will see my babies again. It seems too far away. *sigh*


----------



## dancareoi

Hosp app today in diabetic clinic, all good, they are pleases with my readings. Did blood pressure and urine and listened to baby's HB and all good there too.


----------



## mwaah

hi ladies

I thought I felt baby move today chimp but not felt it again so probably not haha you'd think you would know second time around.

Not long now Ghin.

Well Lisa I went to the diabetic clinic today. The nurse was annoyed I hadnt seen a consultant!!! Grrrrr I'm on 8 units of insulin with my evening meal and have to call her on Friday and let her know how it is going. She wanted me to see the consultant next week but they are fully booked so will go the week after. She said my daytime sugars were a bit dodgy haha so we'll see how that goes.
Other than that I'm ok and still not feeling pregnant. woke up on my tummy this morning and it was still comfortable. No idea where baby is hiding!!!
Great your sugars are doing well Lisa xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/61B67556-FD03-4874-8735-419A26400805-1057-0000013CE5FC2193_zpsedd6b007.jpg

Little baby pea is waving hello to you all :haha:

We had our 20 week scan today. Had a lovely sonographer who explained what she was doing throughout the scan. We even got the scan pictures for free because she said they weren't that good, i think they are great :haha:

He's apparently still a boy too :thumbup: Hope the next 4/5 months fly by for us all now. eeeek!


----------



## PinkEmily

ghinspire22 said:


> 15 days and I will see my babies again. It seems too far away. *sigh*

Hope the next 15 days fly by for you Ghin. I'm a bit gutted that i probably won't see my baby boy again now until he is born :blush:


----------



## mwaah

Aww wow fab pic Pink. I can't wait to see mine in 9 days.
I think I'll be getting growth scans every 4 weeks now I'm on insulin. I couldn't imagine going so long without a peek!!! Congrats on being half way there xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Lovely pic pink! I probably wont see my lil man either until labor either...bummer!

Mwaah. I know what u mean on movement. Sometimes i think i feel him but not sure. Id figured i would know for sure this time around.

I cant wait to feel the hiccups and kicks again. I dont have to wait to see midwife to know everything is ok.....he. will tell me instead :)


----------



## PinkEmily

Thank you Mwaah & ArmyWife :D

I can feel movement quite strongly now but only right at the bottom, the placenta is over the front right which is what i thought. The baby kicked my hand yesterday morning which was lovely. 

Happy 20 weeks Armywife!


----------



## Chimpette

ok so here is my scan pics, 1st is at 10 weeks, 2nd at 12 weeks and 3rd at 16 weeks And a bump pic. Bump pic not great as had to take it in the bathroom mirror as DH managed to break my big mirror in the bedroom... grrrr!

Also found today I'm being made redundant... and the car is playing up... what else could go wrong I'm sure someone is gubbing us!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Scans.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









Bump 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ghinspire22

My husband is an amazing man and he called up the nurses yesterday to ask if we could get a peek at the twins at 18 weeks. The nurses said to come in and we got to see a quick ultrasound. They had their hearts beating away and they were happily kicking each other. No wonder I haven't been feeling them, they have been too busy playing with each other. I'm really blessed to have seen them. I can't wait until we find out genders at the end of the month. 14 days!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Awww yah :thumbup: how sweet of hubby. You must feel so relieved. I havent felt lo either at 20qks but boy was he active on screen :)
:hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Finally had my first real concrete movements!! Happened last night sitting on the couch. Felt like light tapping right under my belly button :wohoo:


----------



## dancareoi

Ghin, glad you got to see your babies again, hopefully that will help you to relax a little! Don't know if you realised but we have same due date. Although I expect your babies will be born earlier than that!

Army, hooray for movement. I find some days are busier than others and then I start to worry! Monday was a quiet day, but bit livelier yesterday. Been on the go all day to day as my DD first Holy Communion on Sunday, so I don't notice the movements , but there are a few now I'm sat still.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok. Some of you have reached or are near the half way point, wow!


----------



## ghinspire22

dancareoi said:


> Ghin, glad you got to see your babies again, hopefully that will help you to relax a little! Don't know if you realised but we have same due date. Although I expect your babies will be born earlier than that!
> 
> Army, hooray for movement. I find some days are busier than others and then I start to worry! Monday was a quiet day, but bit livelier yesterday. Been on the go all day to day as my DD first Holy Communion on Sunday, so I don't notice the movements , but there are a few now I'm sat still.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok. Some of you have reached or are near the half way point, wow!

I did notice that we have the same due date. I don't know when I will pop these babies out. I'm hoping for 37 weeks which would be the end of August. I figure the longer these babies stay in the better they will be with no NICU. That's the last thing you want for any baby. 

The ultrasound was amazing but I'm still antsy. My SIL finds out what she is having tomorrow. Well that is if she decides she is going to find out. She is due on September 6th and I am due September 16. I just want to know what SOMEONE in my life is having. It's killing me to know.

I also did SO BAD with my blood sugar this morning. The half of bagel with cream cheese kicked my butt. The dietitian is not going to be happy with me. I need to eat more veggies and proteins.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Ghin, glad you got to see your babies again, hopefully that will help you to relax a little! Don't know if you realised but we have same due date. Although I expect your babies will be born earlier than that!
> 
> Army, hooray for movement. I find some days are busier than others and then I start to worry! Monday was a quiet day, but bit livelier yesterday. Been on the go all day to day as my DD first Holy Communion on Sunday, so I don't notice the movements , but there are a few now I'm sat still.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok. Some of you have reached or are near the half way point, wow!
> 
> I did notice that we have the same due date. I don't know when I will pop these babies out. I'm hoping for 37 weeks which would be the end of August. I figure the longer these babies stay in the better they will be with no NICU. That's the last thing you want for any baby.
> 
> The ultrasound was amazing but I'm still antsy. My SIL finds out what she is having tomorrow. Well that is if she decides she is going to find out. She is due on September 6th and I am due September 16. I just want to know what SOMEONE in my life is having. It's killing me to know.
> 
> I also did SO BAD with my blood sugar this morning. The half of bagel with cream cheese kicked my butt. The dietitian is not going to be happy with me. I need to eat more veggies and proteins.Click to expand...

You will find its the bagel that was bad for you. I class it as white bread which is a high GI food, hence the high reading.

I have porridge oats for my breakfast as this is a low GI food, it's the oats that are very good.

My next scan is the same date as yours, although mine may be pulled forward as I am seeing consultant on 29th April and she likes to see people after the scan, so I'm hoping they'll change it to next week. Midwife from hosp rang earlier and said she would look into it and let me know.

They will induce me a 38 weeks so beginning of sept, although my first was 3 weeks early of his own accord and my third was 2 weeks early, so there may not actually be a need for induction, we'll see what happens.(second was 2 weeks early but she was a section as she was breach)


----------



## Sannie87

Hey everyone,

Glad to see everyone is keeping well yay for movement and scans due to lovely hubby :flower:

Chimpette so sorry to hear about your job. I did not know they could do that to a pregnant woman? In my country it's illegal to get get rid of women who are expecting, but not sure how it works here in the UK. Hope you get something else sorted hun :hugs:

Eventho my midwife told me not to buy anything till 24 weeks (which she shudnt have said in my opinion as it played on my mind) I finally managed to buy a few little bits at Mothercare felt so liberated after haha

I think I feel some movement too few times it's been proper pokes :happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

dancareoi said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Ghin, glad you got to see your babies again, hopefully that will help you to relax a little! Don't know if you realised but we have same due date. Although I expect your babies will be born earlier than that!
> 
> Army, hooray for movement. I find some days are busier than others and then I start to worry! Monday was a quiet day, but bit livelier yesterday. Been on the go all day to day as my DD first Holy Communion on Sunday, so I don't notice the movements , but there are a few now I'm sat still.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok. Some of you have reached or are near the half way point, wow!
> 
> I did notice that we have the same due date. I don't know when I will pop these babies out. I'm hoping for 37 weeks which would be the end of August. I figure the longer these babies stay in the better they will be with no NICU. That's the last thing you want for any baby.
> 
> The ultrasound was amazing but I'm still antsy. My SIL finds out what she is having tomorrow. Well that is if she decides she is going to find out. She is due on September 6th and I am due September 16. I just want to know what SOMEONE in my life is having. It's killing me to know.
> 
> I also did SO BAD with my blood sugar this morning. The half of bagel with cream cheese kicked my butt. The dietitian is not going to be happy with me. I need to eat more veggies and proteins.Click to expand...
> 
> You will find its the bagel that was bad for you. I class it as white bread which is a high GI food, hence the high reading.
> 
> I have porridge oats for my breakfast as this is a low GI food, it's the oats that are very good.
> 
> My next scan is the same date as yours, although mine may be pulled forward as I am seeing consultant on 29th April and she likes to see people after the scan, so I'm hoping they'll change it to next week. Midwife from hosp rang earlier and said she would look into it and let me know.
> 
> They will induce me a 38 weeks so beginning of sept, although my first was 3 weeks early of his own accord and my third was 2 weeks early, so there may not actually be a need for induction, we'll see what happens.(second was 2 weeks early but she was a section as she was breach)Click to expand...

I eat whole wheat and such but sometimes I feel like I fail. Like they are going to yell at me or I'm going to kill my babies or something.


----------



## PinkEmily

So sorry to hear about your job Chimpette, what a rubbish time for it to happen. Will you be trying to find another job or wait until after the baby is here?

Yay for feeling the baby Armywife! Im having a quiet day on the moving front, little bit worrying but i do get a little kick every so often. 

Yay Sannie, its lovely to finally buy something. I bought a little sleepsuit from Next at 16 weeks followed by 3 more sleepsuits from the Mothercare sale the other week. Its such a strange feeling buying them because its still not fully sunk in that im having a baby. 
I went to a baby fair last week and bought some new Mam bottles half price and another sleepsuit, bumbo and baby gym. The bumbo was £2 second hand and the baby gym was £10. Couldn't resist the bargains :haha:


----------



## Sannie87

Hey Pink,

I know it hasn't sunk in here either and I am still too worried to feel happy which sucks but I guess that feeling wont ever go away.

Aww those are some bargains!! I have LOADS of stuff here already too but my mum went crazy on outfits and i got a play gym from my aunt & godfather so I do have baby stuff in the house but I cannot bring myself to buy anything most days how crazy stupid is that :dohh:

Was it a baby fair local to u? I wonder if there are any around Aylesbury.


----------



## Chimpette

Thanks Sannie & Pink

Well I have the option to move to central London which is where the new office is going to be, I'm having a meeting with them on Weds about it, it's going to take about an hour commute from Berks where I live and I'm not keen on having to get on the tube when I'm heavily pregnant, but I guess I'll do what I have to do for now... I can always not return and find another job while i'm on maternity leave. They also want to change my hours from working 5 days at week for 5 hours a day, to 3 full days a week. Other than that, no one is going to employ me when I'm pregnant, so I would have to temp.

I think I had some movement again today, but I seemed to feel it above my belly button where baby can't be yet, so I'm not sure if I made it up, or if maybe baby was kicking something which was moving up there.. haha

I'm was so very nervous about buying things, but after I had the gender scan I bought a little bee babygrow from Asda and have since bought 2 babygrows from the next sale... Pink that was definitely too good to miss, I'm all up for sales.. I love them! LOL


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, I've been super busy lately. I thought I'd let you know that I had my ultrasound today and it's a girl!! :happydance:

And I got pushed back 6 days--which I kind of expected since I have long cycles. So my new edd is September 14th instead of the 8th!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound pic!.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Congrats on the girl tasha!!! Were you hoping more for one gender over the other?

I was def praying for a boy :baby:


----------



## Tasha S.

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Congrats on the girl tasha!!! Were you hoping more for one gender over the other?
> 
> I was def praying for a boy :baby:

Armywife: No, I really didn't have a preference! I just THOUGHT that it was a boy. I had been TTC for 5 months after my first m/c with no luck, then at the end of my 5th cycle, my 19-year-old brother told me he had a dream that I had a baby and that I should test as he was sure I was pregnant. He had no idea that I was at the end of my cycle, but he told me to "check"--so cute! I didn't think I was pregnant at all as I had no symptoms, but my husband told me to test anyways. So I tested the next morning and lo and a behold a BFP! When I asked my brother later if he saw a boy or a girl baby, he said he was pretty sure it was a boy. So ever since my BFP, I just thought it was a boy for sure! So you can imagine the shock I had yesterday! :haha: My husband and I are both thrilled that we're having a little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow! What a story! Thats crazy! I probably would have thought boy too! 
With my first i had no preference but now with a boy already , i figure a boy would be easier since i have everything and for hopefully being great playmates.

Im telling family next weekend....still debating how to tell the news...i was thinking cupcakes..but we arent having dinner. Everyone is coming over to get there things out of our basement lol.

I thought maybe have the basement littered in blue balloons....


----------



## Tasha S.

Armywife: Yeah it was crazy!! Haha! Awww, well I'm really glad that you're having another little boy then! :flower: I think blue balloons are a good idea!! Wow! You didn't announce to your family yet...they'll be so surprised! :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all,

Congrats tasha on the girl!

My scan has been brought forward to the end of next week due to seeing consultant on 29th April.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am still waiting forever to know the gender. At this rate I will be the last one to know. 

I have been having horrible nightmares. I hope nothing is wrong with the twins.


----------



## Sannie87

Congrats on the Girl Tasha :flower:

I am getting nervous for our 20 week scan on Tuesday, just pray everything is healthy so signs of any trisomies etc and that it's still a he :blush:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Tasha on your little girl. Sannie good luck for your scan on Tuesday. Mine is tomorrow, so nervous but excited :)


----------



## MadamRose

I've been awol. Things i cant really go into on here. But means i've missed scans ect i got yours Tasha S. but if anyone else on first page is wrong just let me know. 

another 8 days until my 20 week scan at 21+3. Want it to hurry up now


----------



## PinkEmily

Yeah its a fairly local one Sannie, Think they only do them in the Liverpool area. Or this particular company do anyway. 

Congratulations on you little girl Tasha! :D

Hope everything is okay MTC, hope the next 8 days fly by for you


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, hope everyone is well.

We had a busy weekend, DD first Holy communion yesterday, so spent Saturday cleaning and cooking and after the church yesterday we had family back to house for a party.

Luckily the rain stayed away, so the 15 kids who were there, ages 2 to 19, could stay in the garden to eat their food, play footie and play on the trampoline.

Not too much mess as people were washing op and tidying for me as we went along, so not much left to do today, but must get on and do it now though!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello everyone :wave:

Sounds like you all had a lovely day dancer, glad the weather stayed nice for you too :thumbup:

I had my 20 weeks scan today, we have a healthy little girl, thank God! Relieved that she is ok and is growing well :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 21.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MadamRose

glad all is well Zebra2023

another week until my scan


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks MTC :thumbup:

Hope this week goes quick for you and that your scan goes well. Looking forward to the update :flower:


----------



## Tasha S.

Another girl!!!!!

Congrats Zebra!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ghinspire22

Congratulations Zebra! A little princess! I have to wait until the 30th. Sending good vibes to everyone.


----------



## Chimpette

Congrats Zebra... that's fantastic news.

Good luck for everyone with scans this week and next..!


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra, glad all is going well and your little girl is perfect.

We have scan this week, brought forward from next tues due to consultant appointment on Monday. 

DH said last night he doesn't know if we should find out what it is! Whhaaaaatttttt?

I said I need to know, I can't wait any longer, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## ghinspire22

dancareoi said:


> Zebra, glad all is going well and your little girl is perfect.
> 
> We have scan this week, brought forward from next tues due to consultant appointment on Monday.
> 
> DH said last night he doesn't know if we should find out what it is! Whhaaaaatttttt?
> 
> I said I need to know, I can't wait any longer, so we'll see what happens!

He is crazy! I would be dying to know. I am so jealous you don't have to wait. I still have a whole week left.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you everyone :hugs:

Ghin - hope it comes round quick for you, good luck :)

Dancer - Good luck for your scan :thumbup:


----------



## Sannie87

Sorry if i had already said it but it wont hurt Congrats on ur little girl Zebra :flower:

We had our 20 week scan today it took 4 attempts 2 hours of what shouldve been 20min appointment!! but he is all perfect no abnormalities spotted and still a boy :cloud9: He made us all giggle as he is so laid back and the scan lady was like ' i'm fed up with ur baby' :haha:

Good luck to everyone who has scans coming up
xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Sannie87 said:


> Sorry if i had already said it but it wont hurt Congrats on ur little girl Zebra :flower:
> 
> We had our 20 week scan today it took 4 attempts 2 hours of what shouldve been 20min appointment!! but he is all perfect no abnormalities spotted and still a boy :cloud9: He made us all giggle as he is so laid back and the scan lady was like ' i'm fed up with ur baby' :haha:
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has scans coming up
> xxx

Thank you Sannie :thumbup:

Congratulations on your scan too, glad everything is well :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Zebra, glad all is going well and your little girl is perfect.
> 
> We have scan this week, brought forward from next tues due to consultant appointment on Monday.
> 
> DH said last night he doesn't know if we should find out what it is! Whhaaaaatttttt?
> 
> I said I need to know, I can't wait any longer, so we'll see what happens!
> 
> He is crazy! I would be dying to know. I am so jealous you don't have to wait. I still have a whole week left.Click to expand...

I'm sure he will come round to my way of thinking! You only have 7 days to wait but it also seems like time slows down when you're waiting for something like this.

Sannie, glad all went well for you.


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi - will you find out then? we did with my daughter but we are going for a surprise this time.

Good luck to everyone waiting on scans only 6 more days for me


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi - will you find out then? we did with my daughter but we are going for a surprise this time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting on scans only 6 more days for me

I hope so! I'm too impatient to wait. 

As this is our fourth it makes sense to know so I can sort out the piles and piles of clothes that we have!


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

My scan is tomorrow.. woohoo been waiting for ages for this.

So twice I've been asked if I'm having twins and twice that I can't have long to go, and someone even asked if I had my dates wrong.. which I know for sure I haven't.

Haven't the heart to tell them I already had belly left from my 2 DS's LOL

Here is my bump at 20 weeks and 6 days
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-23 16.16.31.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> My scan is tomorrow.. woohoo been waiting for ages for this.
> 
> So twice I've been asked if I'm having twins and twice that I can't have long to go, and someone even asked if I had my dates wrong.. which I know for sure I haven't.
> 
> Haven't the heart to tell them I already had belly left from my 2 DS's LOL
> 
> Here is my bump at 20 weeks and 6 days

Lovely bump chimp!

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow'


----------



## tekkitten

My scan was scheduled for Friday, but they might have to reschedule it *boo* :(

The receptionist is trying to shuffle things around, I am just waiting to hear back. I hope she can make it happen! I am getting jelly of all the scans on here


----------



## mwaah

hi ladies, glad to see everyone is doing well. I need to have a good read this evening to see who's bump has changed from yellow. :)

I had my 20 week scan today and I stayed team yellow. Baby was very chilled and well behaved so was in and out in 15 minutes. 

Nice bump chimp. I'm still not showing and good luck with your scan.

Seeing the diabetic consultant next week, on 16 units of insulin on an evening and now my day day sugars are rising grrrr. I'm thinking I might ask for tablets as hate stabbing myself. xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Gorgeous bump chimp :D

Glad your scan went well Mwaah :flower:


----------



## Chimpette

Happy days hubby and I just felt proper kicks off our bam...


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Happy days hubby and I just felt proper kicks off our bam...

:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ghinspire22

Yay for kicks!!!

I haven't felt any kicks yet. The twins remain elusive. I hope it means they are ok in there.

The days are moving forward to when we will see them during our anatomy scan. I am getting more anxious. I keep saying prayers and hoping it is going to be ok.


----------



## Chimpette

I'm sure they are fine Ghinspire. I've only just started feeling kicks and I'm 21 weeks.

Had my scan today all perfect and still very much a boy, here he is.
 



Attached Files:







Baby No. 3.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ghinspire22

Chimpette said:


> I'm sure they are fine Ghinspire. I've only just started feeling kicks and I'm 21 weeks.
> 
> Had my scan today all perfect and still very much a boy, here he is.

Awesome! So glad he is doing well.


----------



## Tasha S.

Chimpette: I can't believe how clear your scan pic is!!!! Beautiful!! We don't get high-quality like that at my hospital! :haha:


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Tasha,

It's probably the clearest picture I've ever had on a scan... I was so shocked and how well it came out. 

I've talked hubby into having a private scan at 27 weeks as well... so counting down to that now LOL

When it your scan..?


----------



## Sannie87

Congrats on the scan Chimpette :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Chimpette lovely bump :D and yay for first proper kicks :D and lovely scan picture

tekkitten hope they sorted out your scan 

mwaah glad all was well at your scan :D 

Scan on Monday for us at 21+3 still planning on staying team yellow


----------



## ghinspire22

I am wishing for a nice bump and all these things right now. It's been an emotional day for me. At least it's not raining.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, had our scan today and all is perfect. Baby has been so lively today and you could see in the scan its arms were all over the place and kept getting in the sonographers way!

Baby was facing down to start, so I had to to and walk up and down a flight of stairs to try and get it to move, eventually it went face up so we got a perfect view.

Although she wouldn't commit 100%, although there was another somographer who entered the room, they both agreed it looks like we are team :pink:


----------



## ghinspire22

dancareoi said:


> Hi all, had our scan today and all is perfect. Baby has been so lively today and you could see in the scan its arms were all over the place and kept getting in the sonographers way!
> 
> Baby was facing down to start, so I had to to and walk up and down a flight of stairs to try and get it to move, eventually it went face up so we got a perfect view.
> 
> Although she wouldn't commit 100%, although there was another somographer who entered the room, they both agreed it looks like we are team :pink:

Yay another girl. Congratulations!


----------



## tekkitten

Congrats dan!

MTC - They sorted it out, now it is just half an hour before the original time :D So tomorrow still!

Not going to find out the gender, but rather get them to write it down. We'll do a gender reveal celebration at mid-end of May with family and friends.

OH and I totally think its a boy though.


----------



## mwaah

mummytochloe said:


> Scan on Monday for us at 21+3 still planning on staying team yellow

Good luck for your scan. Just don't say a word when you are in there haha. I knew if i opened my mouth the words " can you tell what it is?" would come out. It was so difficult staying team yellow but so proud of myself for not buckling.



dancareoi said:


> Although she wouldn't commit 100%, although there was another somographer who entered the room, they both agreed it looks like we are team :pink:

congrats, a lovely little girl :) I have read back twice now and cannot find the post where I predicted what you were having from your 12 week scan and my baby brain wont allow me to remember. Was I right or wrong??

Good luck with your scan Kitten. I'm really having trouble remembering what team everyone is!!! Congrats to all the pinks and blues and good luck ghin, hope both yours co operate at your scan for you xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I am so anxious. I heard so much bad news about women going into their 20 week appointment and not finding heartbeats that I think I am freaked out. I keep saying prayers. I have to wait just a few more days. I just feel so nervous...

Twins be strong.


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Scan on Monday for us at 21+3 still planning on staying team yellow
> 
> Good luck for your scan. Just don't say a word when you are in there haha. I knew if i opened my mouth the words " can you tell what it is?" would come out. It was so difficult staying team yellow but so proud of myself for not buckling.
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Although she wouldn't commit 100%, although there was another somographer who entered the room, they both agreed it looks like we are team :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> congrats, a lovely little girl :) I have read back twice now and cannot find the post where I predicted what you were having from your 12 week scan and my baby brain wont allow me to remember. Was I right or wrong??
> 
> Good luck with your scan Kitten. I'm really having trouble remembering what team everyone is!!! Congrats to all the pinks and blues and good luck ghin, hope both yours co operate at your scan for you xxxClick to expand...

Sorry to disappoint but you said boy!


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> Sorry to disappoint but you said boy!


Hahaha no worries, I ALWAYS get it wrong so technically I was right lol
Are you happy to be having a little girl?
My friend stayed for the weekend and she used my phil and teds to take her twins for a walk and i was OMG in less than 20 weeks I'll be using this for my little man and baby..crazy, time is absolutely flying by.

I was so nervous Ghin about my scan even though i heard the baby on the doppler an hour before. Hopefully you will relax a little after your 20 week scan. xx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but you said boy!
> 
> 
> Hahaha no worries, I ALWAYS get it wrong so technically I was right lol
> Are you happy to be having a little girl?
> My friend stayed for the weekend and she used my phil and teds to take her twins for a walk and i was OMG in less than 20 weeks I'll be using this for my little man and baby..crazy, time is absolutely flying by.
> 
> I was so nervous Ghin about my scan even though i heard the baby on the doppler an hour before. Hopefully you will relax a little after your 20 week scan. xxClick to expand...

What I wanted most was a healthy baby! I am pleased its a girl, because that means we will have 2 of each!

After my DS was born I gave away the majority of my new born to age 2, so will need to go shopping again!

Ghin I was so nervous about my scan yesterday even though baby was doing somersaults all morning!


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Dancer :pink:


----------



## Sannie87

Congratulations Dancer on ur baby girl!

I can't stop smiling I felt some kicks thru the bump with my hands :cloud9:
Was getting paranoid I wouldn't but boy has movement also increased finally woop.


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks sannie and zebra.

Sannie great to feel movements through bump. I'm no quite there yet, although the movements the last couple of days seem stronger, so hoping hubby and kids can have a feel soon!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Congrats dancer! Yah for movemet sannie!! Nice reassurance when baby starts moving more


----------



## Zebra2023

Nice to see most of us are getting movements now :D Won't be long before you feel them from the outside Dancer :flower: 

I am just sat here watching TV with bad heartburn as she rolls away and kicks me :haha: I love it :cloud9: I think I felt her hiccup two days ago for the first time which was cute. Feels like she is jumping when she gets them.


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi glad all is well and congratulations on your pink bump

tekkitten Glad they sorted your scan - kinda jealous a lot have been before me even though i'm already 21 weeks today :haha: 

mwaah yes i am going to say if i ask later dont tell me lol. I just hope dh doesn't try and look for himself 

3 more days until my scan :happydance: also attached my 21 week bump picture from this morning
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely bump MTC :)


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi glad all is well and congratulations on your pink bump
> 
> tekkitten Glad they sorted your scan - kinda jealous a lot have been before me even though i'm already 21 weeks today :haha:
> 
> mwaah yes i am going to say if i ask later dont tell me lol. I just hope dh doesn't try and look for himself
> 
> 3 more days until my scan :happydance: also attached my 21 week bump picture from this morning

Not long to wait now for your scan. I take it you are remaining yellow?

That's a lovely neat bump.

Kitten, how did your scan go?


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi yes we are staying team yellow :D


----------



## dancareoi

My bump today


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bump :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Cute bump Dancer :)

I will join in and post mine :thumbup: 20 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







Bump @ 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MadamRose

lovely bump zebra


----------



## mwaah

Awww what lovely bumps you all have. I don't have one, no idea where baby is hiding lol.
I'm still in normal clothes and haven't told many people yet as no need as no one can tell. xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Awww what lovely bumps you all have. I don't have one, no idea where baby is hiding lol.
> I'm still in normal clothes and haven't told many people yet as no need as no one can tell. xxx

Wow! I've been in maternity jeans since I was 8 weeks! 

Nice bump zebra!


----------



## Zebra2023

Mwaah - I think your bump will just pop out of nowhere sometime soon maybe? :)


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> mwaah said:
> 
> 
> Awww what lovely bumps you all have. I don't have one, no idea where baby is hiding lol.
> I'm still in normal clothes and haven't told many people yet as no need as no one can tell. xxx
> 
> Wow! I've been in maternity jeans since I was 8 weeks!Click to expand...

I think I got a bit wider at 12 weeks and rushed out and bought maternity wear. I then went back to my normal size and still there. So still in my everyday clothes.



Zebra2023 said:


> Mwaah - I think your bump will just pop out of nowhere sometime soon maybe? :)

i wish Zebra. I'm a big girl anyway about size 20. I never really showed with Benjamin. I did a night shift at the hospital at 38 weeks and after working with a nurse for 11 hours i mentioned I was expecting and she nearly fell on the floor when i told her i was being induced that week. She said she couldnt tell.

Well i am feeling baby!!! Not definite kicks more like little taps. I'm remembering what DS felt like now.

How is everyone?? I had a nice but weird day. Ex hubby to be finally came to see Banjo we took him swimming ( well I spectated) and had lunch together. He even came in the family changing room with us and said did i mind seeing him naked lol So weird.

xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwaah said:
> 
> 
> Awww what lovely bumps you all have. I don't have one, no idea where baby is hiding lol.
> I'm still in normal clothes and haven't told many people yet as no need as no one can tell. xxx
> 
> Wow! I've been in maternity jeans since I was 8 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I got a bit wider at 12 weeks and rushed out and bought maternity wear. I then went back to my normal size and still there. So still in my everyday clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Mwaah - I think your bump will just pop out of nowhere sometime soon maybe? :)Click to expand...
> 
> i wish Zebra. I'm a big girl anyway about size 20. I never really showed with Benjamin. I did a night shift at the hospital at 38 weeks and after working with a nurse for 11 hours i mentioned I was expecting and she nearly fell on the floor when i told her i was being induced that week. She said she couldnt tell.
> 
> Well i am feeling baby!!! Not definite kicks more like little taps. I'm remembering what DS felt like now.
> 
> How is everyone?? I had a nice but weird day. Ex hubby to be finally came to see Banjo we took him swimming ( well I spectated) and had lunch together. He even came in the family changing room with us and said did i mind seeing him naked lol So weird.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

The movements are so reassuring. Mine feel like they are getting a little stronger now, more like a little kick than a tap!

Perhaps your x hubby to be is feeling a little lonely since his other half left him. I don't know the guy, but from what I've read, sounds like it serves him right!


----------



## mwaah

Yes it is reassuring, excited for kicks.
How are you doing Lisa? Is your son feeling better about the pregnancy?

He is a complete knob but I still love him. Decided not to invite him around to the house thats why we went out. He said he is coming back next Saturday so yes he is feeling lonely but I could never go back there. If he can ignore his little boy for a girlfriend he isnt a man i want to be with. I'd rather be single. i just hope he starts being a good dad as Benjamin was so happy to see him. xxxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Wow love the bumps!! 

Have you told your ex that you are expecting Mwaah?


----------



## mwaah

Hi Pink, how are you doing? What are you doing about a pram?
I was thinking pram and buggy board or i already have a phil n teds. My friend borrowed it the other day for her 3 year old twins and the one at the bottom looked so uncomfy when he fell asleep. Now I'm looking at the Out n About 360 as its side by side and Banjo still sleeps a lot on walks.

Yes he knows, he didnt believe me I dont think until today when he saw me doing my blood sugars again and then i said Banjo had been exposed to chicken pox and its a waiting game to see if he has it. He was cross I hadnt told him before he arrived as he said he was working with a pregnant woman and i said what do you think i am and patted my tummy. I also explained the midwife gave me the all clear to try and let Banjo catch it and there was no risk to baby. xxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwaah said:
> 
> 
> Awww what lovely bumps you all have. I don't have one, no idea where baby is hiding lol.
> I'm still in normal clothes and haven't told many people yet as no need as no one can tell. xxx
> 
> Wow! I've been in maternity jeans since I was 8 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I got a bit wider at 12 weeks and rushed out and bought maternity wear. I then went back to my normal size and still there. So still in my everyday clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Mwaah - I think your bump will just pop out of nowhere sometime soon maybe? :)Click to expand...
> 
> i wish Zebra. I'm a big girl anyway about size 20. I never really showed with Benjamin. I did a night shift at the hospital at 38 weeks and after working with a nurse for 11 hours i mentioned I was expecting and she nearly fell on the floor when i told her i was being induced that week. She said she couldnt tell.
> 
> Well i am feeling baby!!! Not definite kicks more like little taps. I'm remembering what DS felt like now.
> 
> How is everyone?? I had a nice but weird day. Ex hubby to be finally came to see Banjo we took him swimming ( well I spectated) and had lunch together. He even came in the family changing room with us and said did i mind seeing him naked lol So weird.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

You might be surprised :) I am quite a big woman too but I am showing, this is my 5th but 1st IYGWIM? As long as you are feeling your baby that is a good thing :thumbup: 

:haha: I just had to laugh at the whole ex thing with him asking if you mind seeing him naked. Lol very weird :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Yes it is reassuring, excited for kicks.
> How are you doing Lisa? Is your son feeling better about the pregnancy?
> 
> He is a complete knob but I still love him. Decided not to invite him around to the house thats why we went out. He said he is coming back next Saturday so yes he is feeling lonely but I could never go back there. If he can ignore his little boy for a girlfriend he isnt a man i want to be with. I'd rather be single. i just hope he starts being a good dad as Benjamin was so happy to see him. xxxx

I think my son is feeling a little better, although after our scan on Thursday he was be concerned, wanting to check everything was ok. He is such a lovely sensitive lad. Everyone who meets him says how lovely he is! 

He did really well last year in his 11+ exams and is off to grammar school in September.

It is a shame your DH has not had much to do with banjo, not from the point that your DH is missing out because sounds like he doesn't deserve it, but is a shame on your little boy. Lets hope he keeps his word and visits again soon.

There is a case of chicken pox at my youngest's nursery. About 5 years ago I caught chicken pox off my daughters friend. I hadn't had it before! I then passed it onto my eldest 2!

When I was PG with the one Lost at beginning of last year my niece got chicken pox, my youngest and I were both with her just before the spots! DS didn't get it but I was worried about me. Doc did a blood test which showed I had antibodies , so if he does get it I'll be ok.


----------



## mwaah

Zebra2023 said:


> You might be surprised :) I am quite a big woman too but I am showing, this is my 5th but 1st IYGWIM? As long as you are feeling your baby that is a good thing :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: I just had to laugh at the whole ex thing with him asking if you mind seeing him naked. Lol very weird :haha:

I hope I start to look pregnant and not just fat soon lol just got off the scales and put 4lbs on so far.
I know really weird, I didnt even look. I had my back to him whilst I dried and dressed the little man. Wonder if he'll want to share next week. Maybe I should offer to get naked loooooooooool.



dancareoi said:


> I think my son is feeling a little better, although after our scan on Thursday he was be concerned, wanting to check everything was ok. He is such a lovely sensitive lad. Everyone who meets him says how lovely he is!
> 
> He did really well last year in his 11+ exams and is off to grammar school in September.
> 
> It is a shame your DH has not had much to do with banjo, not from the point that your DH is missing out because sounds like he doesn't deserve it, but is a shame on your little boy. Lets hope he keeps his word and visits again soon.
> 
> There is a case of chicken pox at my youngest's nursery. About 5 years ago I caught chicken pox off my daughters friend. I hadn't had it before! I then passed it onto my eldest 2!
> 
> When I was PG with the one Lost at beginning of last year my niece got chicken pox, my youngest and I were both with her just before the spots! DS didn't get it but I was worried about me. Doc did a blood test which showed I had antibodies , so if he does get it I'll be ok.


Aww he sounds a clever and sensitive lad. I'm sure he is a fab big brother.
I couldnt careless about DH missing out on Banjo but like you say Banjo has a dad and has a right to know him. I just get fed up of being the one having to make the effort all the time of getting him to make contact.

The midwife told me i had the anti bodies so it was ok if little man got them now. Fancy not getting them when you were little, hope they werent to bad for you xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Scan tomorrow !! so excited.

Also hubby been feeling movement from outside since 6th April, realised today you can see from outside too


----------



## mwaah

Will be thinking of you tomorrow MTC. Thats good you can see and feel movements.xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> You might be surprised :) I am quite a big woman too but I am showing, this is my 5th but 1st IYGWIM? As long as you are feeling your baby that is a good thing :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: I just had to laugh at the whole ex thing with him asking if you mind seeing him naked. Lol very weird :haha:
> 
> I hope I start to look pregnant and not just fat soon lol just got off the scales and put 4lbs on so far.
> I know really weird, I didnt even look. I had my back to him whilst I dried and dressed the little man. Wonder if he'll want to share next week. Maybe I should offer to get naked loooooooooool.
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I think my son is feeling a little better, although after our scan on Thursday he was be concerned, wanting to check everything was ok. He is such a lovely sensitive lad. Everyone who meets him says how lovely he is!
> 
> He did really well last year in his 11+ exams and is off to grammar school in September.
> 
> It is a shame your DH has not had much to do with banjo, not from the point that your DH is missing out because sounds like he doesn't deserve it, but is a shame on your little boy. Lets hope he keeps his word and visits again soon.
> 
> There is a case of chicken pox at my youngest's nursery. About 5 years ago I caught chicken pox off my daughters friend. I hadn't had it before! I then passed it onto my eldest 2!
> 
> When I was PG with the one Lost at beginning of last year my niece got chicken pox, my youngest and I were both with her just before the spots! DS didn't get it but I was worried about me. Doc did a blood test which showed I had antibodies , so if he does get it I'll be ok.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww he sounds a clever and sensitive lad. I'm sure he is a fab big brother.
> I couldnt careless about DH missing out on Banjo but like you say Banjo has a dad and has a right to know him. I just get fed up of being the one having to make the effort all the time of getting him to make contact.
> 
> The midwife told me i had the anti bodies so it was ok if little man got them now. Fancy not getting them when you were little, hope they werent to bad for you xxxxClick to expand...

I am sure you will and I am sure you don't look fat either Mwaah. Looking at your profile pic, you definitely don't. Don't worry to much about putting it on, you are pregnant :) I haven't put any weight on would you believe? :shock: I've lost it *scratches head* doesn't look like I have though haha :haha: 

Lmao, that would be hilarious, his reaction would be a picture. No doubt he probably would look lol. If you do, let me know how he acts, too funny :haha:



mummytochloe said:


> Scan tomorrow !! so excited.
> 
> Also hubby been feeling movement from outside since 6th April, realised today you can see from outside too

Good luck MTC!! :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Liss considering I was older I wasn't too bad. All my friends had it when we were little so I don't know why I didn't. As I say I passed it to DS and Dd and they both had it at the same time so that worked out quite well!

As at this morning I too have only put on 4 pounds.

In my first pg I put on 3 1/2 stone! My third pg was about 1 1/2 stone, but the best was second pg with dd only put on 7 pounds, so I was lighter after I has her than before! It's because of GD, DR at hosp kept telling me I would need insulin as I did with first, but I was determined to prove her wrong and I did!

MTc good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Sannie87

Wow I don't even want to write down how much I have gained so far :nope:
Ur all doing so well.


----------



## Chimpette

I'm loving all the bumps... and feeling movements posts..!

Mwaah I have a nipper 360 double, I love it...

Man alive i'm the same Sannie, definitely going to say how much I've put on.. haha

Well the good news from me is the leg cast is off, bad news is foot is now the size of a baby elephants, so I have to go back to the hospital today to check if I have a DVT... will it ever end..!


----------



## MadamRose

I do not know how much weight i have gained and will not look :haha:

scan went well despite a delay, stayed :yellow: what would you guess from the pics
 



Attached Files:







21.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









21+3.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ghinspire22

Tomorrow is going to be the scariest and most exciting ultrasound of the pregnancy. My 20 wk anatomy scan is tomorrow. Hopefully all goes well and the twins are moving around so we can see what gender they are.


----------



## mwaah

well done MTC, I'm proud of you!!! hehehe looks like a boy to me so probably a girl haha I'm crap at guessing!!

Thanks Zebra, I carry my weight well  I am getting a bump but on top!! No where near where baby is!! I told my boss today eeekkk it gives him chance to decide whether to keep me on or let me go. I would be happy with either decision.
Thats fab about no weight gain.
Hehehe I wonder, maybe I'll offer to go in the pool too and see what happens.

I think I have decided to go for it Chimp now I cant decide between black or camel colour. Did you use the newborn support?

Sannie and Chimp, I would of put loads on if I didnt have Gestational diabetes.

That's great Lisa, how are your sugars doing? Mine seem to be getting better. Well I'm eating as I should now. Have the consultant on Wednesday and think I am going to ask for tablets. When I inject it leaves a big red itchy lump, it never happened with DS. I dont want 132 of them. xxxx


----------



## mwaah

Good luck Ghin, I'm thinking a boy and girl xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

ghinspire22 good luck :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Conratulations MTC, gorgeous scan photo. I am going to say girl :D

Good luck for tomorrow Ghin :thumbup:



mwaah said:


> well done MTC, I'm proud of you!!! hehehe looks like a boy to me so probably a girl haha I'm crap at guessing!!
> 
> Thanks Zebra, I carry my weight well  I am getting a bump but on top!! No where near where baby is!! I told my boss today eeekkk it gives him chance to decide whether to keep me on or let me go. I would be happy with either decision.
> Thats fab about no weight gain.
> Hehehe I wonder, maybe I'll offer to go in the pool too and see what happens.
> 
> I think I have decided to go for it Chimp now I cant decide between black or camel colour. Did you use the newborn support?
> 
> Sannie and Chimp, I would of put loads on if I didnt have Gestational diabetes.
> 
> That's great Lisa, how are your sugars doing? Mine seem to be getting better. Well I'm eating as I should now. Have the consultant on Wednesday and think I am going to ask for tablets. When I inject it leaves a big red itchy lump, it never happened with DS. I dont want 132 of them. xxxx

No problem :D You will have to post a picture and show us. I am carrying high I think so maybe we are similar or will be? Ooo hope things turn out well with them :thumbup: Thank you, I am rather shocked lol :shock: 
Lmao :haha: So funny!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Mtc: i say boy! :)

I've gained about 14pds....which is about a 1 stone i believe...
Im about the total weight i was when i gavve birth to ds :dohh:

What are we all doing for labor?? Drugs? Water birth? Etc


----------



## dancareoi

MTc congrats on scan, I guess girl!

Ghin, good luck today, one of each would be great.

Liss I was at diabetic clinic yesterday . Now up to 14 units at night due to high morning readings. My after dinner readings are getting higher but still within range. As no clinic next week due to bank holiday, they have given me a fast acting insulin in preparation for when I need it. I will need to call them if my readings if to too high and they will tell me how much to take and when!

Army no birth plan here, didn't have one for the others. Just to get them out with as little pain as possible! Don't like the idea of water birth! Due to insulin I will be induced at 38 weeks! Although all mine have been early anyway! 

Had epidural with first and seconds which was a section due to breach. Third was gas and air which was more painful than other two! We'll see how it goes!

Chimp, glad your cast is off, just hope ankle feels better soon


----------



## ghinspire22

3hrs and 43 min until my scan. So nervous. Please babies be strong.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> 3hrs and 43 min until my scan. So nervous. Please babies be strong.

:hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

I would love a water birth with gas and air only. I have an appointment on Friday with my consultant to discuss labour. Not sure what it entails but I hope they don't expect me to have a c section unless it's an emergency. Not sure if they will induce me, I have a feeling they will, I don't mind. I've already been told they won't let me go over my due date 8th September. So my little girl will be here on the 8th or before :shock: anything to get her out safely :)


----------



## dancareoi

Ghin just spotted on another post about your scan. Been waiting all day to see how you got on and was getting concerned something was up so I thought I would have a nose about.

Congratulations you must be so pleased. I won't spoil to surprise for the ladies on here . I'll leave it to you to tell them


----------



## ghinspire22

The scan went really well. Things look perfect with the babies. I am having a boy and girl. It's crazy to me how two little beings could be in there.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> The scan went really well. Things look perfect with the babies. I am having a boy and girl. It's crazy to me how two little beings could be in there.

So glad everything was ok and to have one of each is amazing


----------



## Zebra2023

Pleased everything is ok ghin, lovely news that you are having one of each :D


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 water birth with nothing else, not even gas. all done at home i am hoping. People think i am crazy when they know my daughter was 9lbs 12oz but if i did that with just gas and air in water i determined to do this with nothing 

ghinspire22 glad all is ok.


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> ArmyWife1984 water birth with nothing else, not even gas. all done at home i am hoping. People think i am crazy when they know my daughter was 9lbs 12oz but if i did that with just gas and air in water i determined to do this with nothing
> 
> ghinspire22 glad all is ok.

Wow, you're amazing to want to do it that way! 

All my PG have been high risk due mostly to gestational diabetes so have to have hosp birth, but to be honest I wouldn't go for a home birth I'd be too scared in case something went wrong.

Plus the fact I wanted anything they'd got to get rid of the pain!

I did my third with gas and air, others were epidural, but I wanted epidural with him but they kept telling me I was doing fine and I think I was that high on the gas and air I wasn't in any fit state to argue! Plus the fact it probably happened too quick. Waters broke at 10.00pm, first major, painful contractions didn't start until about 2.00am and I had him at 3.50 am!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

dancareoi said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> ArmyWife1984 water birth with nothing else, not even gas. all done at home i am hoping. People think i am crazy when they know my daughter was 9lbs 12oz but if i did that with just gas and air in water i determined to do this with nothing
> 
> ghinspire22 glad all is ok.
> 
> Wow, you're amazing to want to do it that way!
> 
> All my PG have been high risk due mostly to gestational diabetes so have to have hosp birth, but to be honest I wouldn't go for a home birth I'd be too scared in case something went wrong.
> 
> Plus the fact I wanted anything they'd got to get rid of the pain!
> 
> I did my third with gas and air, others were epidural, but I wanted epidural with him but they kept telling me I was doing fine and I think I was that high on the gas and air I wasn't in any fit state to argue! Plus the fact it probably happened too quick. Waters broke at 10.00pm, first major, painful contractions didn't start until about 2.00am and I had him at 3.50 am!Click to expand...

Did your labors go quicker each time? I was in labor for about 13hrs. Hoping it will speed up this time.
i plan on epidural this time. With ds i did nothing...once 10cm hit i begged for an epi but it was too late, so they gave me a spinal instead.....loved it!!

I didnt like not being able to enjoy myself and socialize....it waz 13hrs of bouncing on a ball lol


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> ArmyWife1984 water birth with nothing else, not even gas. all done at home i am hoping. People think i am crazy when they know my daughter was 9lbs 12oz but if i did that with just gas and air in water i determined to do this with nothing
> 
> ghinspire22 glad all is ok.
> 
> Wow, you're amazing to want to do it that way!
> 
> All my PG have been high risk due mostly to gestational diabetes so have to have hosp birth, but to be honest I wouldn't go for a home birth I'd be too scared in case something went wrong.
> 
> Plus the fact I wanted anything they'd got to get rid of the pain!
> 
> I did my third with gas and air, others were epidural, but I wanted epidural with him but they kept telling me I was doing fine and I think I was that high on the gas and air I wasn't in any fit state to argue! Plus the fact it probably happened too quick. Waters broke at 10.00pm, first major, painful contractions didn't start until about 2.00am and I had him at 3.50 am!Click to expand...
> 
> Did your labors go quicker each time? I was in labor for about 13hrs. Hoping it will speed up this time.
> i plan on epidural this time. With ds i did nothing...once 10cm hit i begged for an epi but it was too late, so they gave me a spinal instead.....loved it!!
> 
> I didnt like not being able to enjoy myself and socialize....it waz 13hrs of bouncing on a ball lolClick to expand...

My first was the longest - 42 hours from very first niggle to birth! By the time I got to hosp I was 7-8 cm - I then had epidural which slowed everything right down and it took another 12 hours before he was born!

Second was c-section due to breach, but as per above, third was fairly quick!


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi yes i wanted a water birth with my daughter but didn't think i would be strong enough to have one as my pain threshold is crap but i did with just gas and air, and only had that right near the end. So i said from before i even wanted another we would go for home water birth with no pain relief. I will have it there just in case though


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi yes i wanted a water birth with my daughter but didn't think i would be strong enough to have one as my pain threshold is crap but i did with just gas and air, and only had that right near the end. So i said from before i even wanted another we would go for home water birth with no pain relief. I will have it there just in case though

I don't blame you! Would be a great achievement to do it without!

Am i right in thinking you hire the pools?


----------



## mwaah

Zebra2023 said:


> No problem :D You will have to post a picture and show us. I am carrying high I think so maybe we are similar or will be? Ooo hope things turn out well with them :thumbup: Thank you, I am rather shocked lol :shock:
> Lmao :haha: So funny!!

Eeek I hate photos and have some over hang haha the bump on the top has gone again!! There was a woman at antenatal clinic today with the tiniest cute bump and she was due any day. xxx



ArmyWife1984 said:


> I've gained about 14pds....which is about a 1 stone i believe...
> Im about the total weight i was when i gavve birth to ds :dohh:
> 
> What are we all doing for labor?? Drugs? Water birth? Etc

I wanted nothing with DS with had EVERYTHING, epidural and spinal!! haha I'm just going to go with the flow but am very limited because of the gestational diabetes. A stone is good considering you are over half way through. Not long til the 3rd trimester and a home run!! xx



dancareoi said:


> Liss I was at diabetic clinic yesterday . Now up to 14 units at night due to high morning readings. My after dinner readings are getting higher but still within range. As no clinic next week due to bank holiday, they have given me a fast acting insulin in preparation for when I need it. I will need to call them if my readings if to too high and they will tell me how much to take and when!

The put me on metformin twice a day for a week, Yay no injections for a week. She said I will still need insulin but will see how my sugars are on Metformin before they decide on the dosage. They are also changing my insulin as I seem to be allergic to novamix this time. 
I have to go back next week for a review but have all my scan dates,,next one in 6 weeks.
You must be injecting lots at the moment.. eekk I feel for you.
xxx


ghinspire22 said:


> The scan went really well. Things look perfect with the babies. I am having a boy and girl. It's crazy to me how two little beings could be in there.


Thats great news!!! Wow congrats blue and pink!!! I was right finally :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Mwaah - As if? that is crazy!! Goes to show we all are different when it comes to pregnancy. When you feel brave enough, post away :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes you hire pool if you having homebirth cost £80 and that covers me from 37-42 weeks which is when they will let you birth at home. Kinda hoping I may go around 38/39 weeks due to Chloe's weight and would quite like August baby though


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Yes you hire pool if you having homebirth cost £80 and that covers me from 37-42 weeks which is when they will let you birth at home. Kinda hoping I may go around 38/39 weeks due to Chloe's weight and would quite like August baby though

MTC, they'll be a young baby when they go to school, if bab is born August, that'll be a years less nursery fees?

Liss, only injecting twice still at the moment, just got to keep an eye on those after dinner readings, but I have been told its only a matter of time before I'm injecting more!


----------



## PinkEmily

Congratulations to everyone that has had their scan!!

I would LOVE a water birth but chances of that happening are low. With Olly i was in slow labour for 3 days then when i thought i was getting somewhere we got to the hospital and i was taken down to theatre because Ollys heart rate was dropping (they nearly sent me home before even checking me, i was arguing with a midwife who said i wasnt in labour :growlmad:) I feel a lot happier this time because as soon as i get any signs of labour i have to go in so they can monitor me as im hopefully having a VBAC. 

Im hoping this little guy will be a tad early or on time, not a week late like his brother.


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Congratulations to everyone that has had their scan!!
> 
> I would LOVE a water birth but chances of that happening are low. With Olly i was in slow labour for 3 days then when i thought i was getting somewhere we got to the hospital and i was taken down to theatre because Ollys heart rate was dropping (they nearly sent me home before even checking me, i was arguing with a midwife who said i wasnt in labour :growlmad:) I feel a lot happier this time because as soon as i get any signs of labour i have to go in so they can monitor me as im hopefully having a VBAC.
> 
> Im hoping this little guy will be a tad early or on time, not a week late like his brother.

I had a vbac with my third.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Monthly checkup today.....and i get a breakdown of my ultrasound results and fibroids.

This week has been pretty miserable for me. I have a constant pain on my right hip whenever i wallk and especially going up the stairs.... not sure what is causing this...im sure my doctor will say "just take tylenol"

I didnt have this with ds. :shrug: 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mwaah

Hiya all,

Has anyone heard from tekkitten?

No idea what that is Army but hope you dont have to suffer with it for the rest of the pregnancy.

Lisa the metformin seems to be working for me!! I'm so glad as hated injecting. The consultant said I will need insulin aswell but at this rate I wont. I even had a KFC for lunch and my reading was 5.9 afterwards. One of my best readings!! It does give bad wind and loose stools though. Only 17 more weeks to suffer it. I hope you don't have to inject more.

MTC, goodluck with your water birth, i wish I could have one. I hope mine is a September baby as all Banjo's friends are starting school a year before him and they all look so young. He is early September so will be the oldest in his class.

Hope you have a better birth experience this time around and little man doesn't keep you waiting.

Well Zebra I dont know what has happened but i do look pregnant. My bump came back at that top and has stayed and people have even commented!! When I feel brave I will post.

Cannot believe its May, this pregnancy is flying well once I got out of the 1st tri it has xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Liss, some of my readings are getting borderline but its sometimes what I'm eating , I really need to watch it a little closer.

Army, could be sciatica, I had it with third PG started in my bottoms and steadily moved down my leg, very painful, I couldn't sit down and walking a lying we're also uncomfortable, just took paracetamol. Has it at around 6 months and I think it lasted about a month!


----------



## Zebra2023

Army - I had a sharp burning pain in my hip, right side. Not sure what that was :wacko:

Mwaah - That is brilliant :happydance:

:wave: Hello everyone else


----------



## ArmyWife1984

dancareoi said:


> Liss, some of my readings are getting borderline but its sometimes what I'm eating , I really need to watch it a little closer.
> 
> Army, could be sciatica, I had it with third PG started in my bottoms and steadily moved down my leg, very painful, I couldn't sit down and walking a lying we're also uncomfortable, just took paracetamol. Has it at around 6 months and I think it lasted about a month!

Thanks for the info! Sounds kinda like what im having but its specifically on my right hip towards my back. 
Any time i change position, put pressure on that leg , it hurts..stretching too aggravates it.

Doctor said she doesnt know what it could be and recommended physical therapy. I declined. Its hard to find time just to go to a checkup so i'll just suck it up


On a good note doc said because of my fibroids they want to do extra scans :happydance: just to make sure baby is growing good with the fibroids in the way.


----------



## dancareoi

How is everyone today!

I have been getting a slight pulling in my left bottom cheek! Hoping I haven't got sciatica starting.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Still in major pain here :wave: :cry:
so hard to play with ds now.

Cant wait until it goes away!!!

Dancareoi: hope your left butt cheek feels better soon!


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Still in major pain here :wave: :cry:
> so hard to play with ds now.
> 
> Cant wait until it goes away!!!
> 
> Dancareoi: hope your left butt cheek feels better soon!

Hi, sorry you are in pain, it does sound like sciatica you have. With my DS it lasted about a month. I remember sitting down was difficult! I just took paracetamol.

It can last through the pregnancy due to baby lying on sciatic nerve. If it does last it should go away when baby born. Although that's not much comfort to you when you have 4 months left to go!:hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thank you! :hugs: The worst pain for me is getting up from sitting down and stairs...

Hubby and i haven't been able to dtd because of this , so since its been so long, i laid like a log last night and we dtd.....lol. i felt like an old grandma withh a bad hip. Didn't move an inch lol.


----------



## mwaah

Hiya ladies

Ouch Army, bless you for putting up with it to satisfy your OH.

You too Lisa. Hope it doesnt start up to bad for you.

Saw the consultant today. They are really happy with the metformin and I am insulin free for another 2 weeks. Little bean was being a monkey and they couldnt find the heartbeat so they gave me a quick scan and there it was happy and healthy.
I had a friend over that I haven't seen for 2 weeks and she said i was looking pregnant :)

How is everyone else doing?? xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> Ouch Army, bless you for putting up with it to satisfy your OH.
> 
> You too Lisa. Hope it doesnt start up to bad for you.
> 
> Saw the consultant today. They are really happy with the metformin and I am insulin free for another 2 weeks. Little bean was being a monkey and they couldnt find the heartbeat so they gave me a quick scan and there it was happy and healthy.
> I had a friend over that I haven't seen for 2 weeks and she said i was looking pregnant :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? xxx

Glad you are still keeping off insulin, my readings are getting borderline, so only a matter of time before I'm on more insulin I think!

I saw midwife yesterday and she had trouble finding HB as baby wouldn't keep still, she got it in the end though, but she had to chase it round with the Doppler!

Maybe you're having a girl!

Well I am getting to the waddling like a duck stage and bump seems to be getting bigger each day!


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> Glad you are still keeping off insulin, my readings are getting borderline, so only a matter of time before I'm on more insulin I think!
> 
> I saw midwife yesterday and she had trouble finding HB as baby wouldn't keep still, she got it in the end though, but she had to chase it round with the Doppler!
> 
> Maybe you're having a girl!
> 
> Well I am getting to the waddling like a duck stage and bump seems to be getting bigger each day!

That sucks about the insulin. My fasting ones are still borderline and she said i will end up topping up with insulin on the evening but so far so good.

Hahaha at least she was moving around :) She sounds like a handful already :) I'm swayed back to boy and even started looking at boys clothes.

I feel like I need to waddle haha its horrible when you dont get a choice in the matter. 

Has anyone got any names lined up?? I'm going for Lucy if its a girl but because i cant find a boys name it will be a boy xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are still keeping off insulin, my readings are getting borderline, so only a matter of time before I'm on more insulin I think!
> 
> I saw midwife yesterday and she had trouble finding HB as baby wouldn't keep still, she got it in the end though, but she had to chase it round with the Doppler!
> 
> Maybe you're having a girl!
> 
> Well I am getting to the waddling like a duck stage and bump seems to be getting bigger each day!
> 
> That sucks about the insulin. My fasting ones are still borderline and she said i will end up topping up with insulin on the evening but so far so good.
> 
> Hahaha at least she was moving around :) She sounds like a handful already :) I'm swayed back to boy and even started looking at boys clothes.
> 
> I feel like I need to waddle haha its horrible when you dont get a choice in the matter.
> 
> Has anyone got any names lined up?? I'm going for Lucy if its a girl but because i cant find a boys name it will be a boy xxxClick to expand...

Can't bring ourselves to talk names yet, we will probably leave it until the last minute! With our last DS we had his name as soon as we found out we were having a big as it was on our name list from the other two!


----------



## tekkitten

I have 3 girl names and two boy ones. Going to meet the little one before picking a name :) I find out sat what I'm having at a gender reveal! So excited :D


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi everyone. Hope you are all ok 

Ive tried to think if names, i like Harry but OH thinks people would call him harry potter :haha: He doesnt seem to have any name ideas. 

My bump has been quite painful recently, had a bad day at work on wednesday and was getting a lot of tightenings around my bump. I had similar feelings with Olly when i had done too much. Now im having terrible sinus pains and paracetamol isnt helping. 

On a good note im 24 weeks today! I have a midwife appointment on wednesday, finally! Ive not seen her since 16 weeks.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ooo harry! Love that name!

I think we have it picked finally. Zachary...still not sure on middle names...we need 2 middle name to carry on family tradition on his side :wacko:

I had the tightnings with my first too but it was when i hit 3rd tri.
Take it easy pink! :) easier said than done right?! Especially with a toddler!!


----------



## ghinspire22

The name Harry reminds me a lot of the Prince. It's funny how people associate names with people.

I am 21 weeks and still haven't felt any movement from the twins. I hear that this can be normal and not to worry. It's just hard not to worry when everyone else seems to feel their babies kick. I feel like there is something wrong with me. 

I leave for North Dakota on the 20th. It will be my only flight while pregnant. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, glad everyone is doing ok.

We will leave the name discussions until nearer the time. My eldest was 10 days old before we decided on a name for him!

Really struggling with my sugar levels, back at hosp on Monday afternoon, but they called today to see how I am getting. On.

Need to increase night time insulin by 1 unit, but also need to start taking another type of insulin, a fast acting one which has to be taken with my evening meal.

So I am now doing the following each day

- progesterone pessary morning and evening
- check sugar levels 4 times a day
- inject clexane once a day
- inject insulin with evening meal
- inject insulin every night

It's a full time job!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Sounds like a full time job!

My sciatic pain left finallly!!!!! But i vacuumed last night and it seemed to aggravate it. But gone again this morning :happydance:


----------



## mwaah

Glad your sciatic nerve has gone Army and I love the name Zachary.

If I hadnt seen the consultant Pink my midwife doesn't see you until 28 weeks from 16 weeks. Hope all goes well. I love the name Harry too but I have a few friends with boys of that name and all of different ages.

Oh Lisa that is a full time job lol poor you. I'm so not missing injecting.

Saw your gender reveal thread Tekitten, congrats on your coloured bump :)

How is everyone doing. Baby is very active here ( ghin I didnt feel DS until 24-25 weeks so you are still normal )

Spent the day with the ex and little man yesterday. He was trying his luck with me looool I felt good rejecting him!!! xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Glad your sciatic nerve has gone Army and I love the name Zachary.
> 
> If I hadnt seen the consultant Pink my midwife doesn't see you until 28 weeks from 16 weeks. Hope all goes well. I love the name Harry too but I have a few friends with boys of that name and all of different ages.
> 
> Oh Lisa that is a full time job lol poor you. I'm so not missing injecting.
> 
> Saw your gender reveal thread Tekitten, congrats on your coloured bump :)
> 
> How is everyone doing. Baby is very active here ( ghin I didnt feel DS until 24-25 weeks so you are still normal )
> 
> Spent the day with the ex and little man yesterday. He was trying his luck with me looool I felt good rejecting him!!! xxxx

Did he get his kit off this time ?

How do we find tekkittens gender reveal thread ?


----------



## mwaah

hahaha no he didnt but he said I was making innuendos and if i wanted it i just needed to ask hahaha Then I asked him to babysit in june so I could go on a hen night and he asked could he stay over as there are no trains after a certain time. I said he could but not to get any ideas as I'll be sober and on the sofa bed...he said ..this is his exact words.." I would bang you drunk or sober" eurghhhh. I told him that ship had long since sailed lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1857279-gender-reveal-tonight.html here is the link xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> hahaha no he didnt but he said I was making innuendos and if i wanted it i just needed to ask hahaha Then I asked him to babysit in june so I could go on a hen night and he asked could he stay over as there are no trains after a certain time. I said he could but not to get any ideas as I'll be sober and on the sofa bed...he said ..this is his exact words.." I would bang you drunk or sober" eurghhhh. I told him that ship had long since sailed lol
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1857279-gender-reveal-tonight.html here is the link xxxx

Kitten congrats on your coloured bump!

Liss, you could come back from your night out to find him lying naked on the sofa waiting for you :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

:shock: :haha: he is so rude lol


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> Kitten congrats on your coloured bump!
> 
> Liss, you could come back from your night out to find him lying naked on the sofa waiting for you :haha:

Hahaha that wouldn't surprise me. I'm sure he will have some trick up his sleeve.



Zebra2023 said:


> :shock: :haha: he is so rude lol

Yep he is, the worst thing is if I was able to drink and probably would come home and go there!!! So glad I can't drink hahaha xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Haha such a relief hey lol :haha: You must tell us what tricks he has if any :)


----------



## dancareoi

Worrying me where he'll hide his tricks if he's butt naked


----------



## PinkEmily

Mwaah, i think my midwife wanted to see me at 26/27 weeks but we are away on holiday so she made it the week before. I have my 2nd consultant appointment the first week of June. 
Can't believe your ex is trying it on, go you for turning him down! I can just imagine him being nakey when you get back from the hen night too :haha:


----------



## PinkEmily

Congratulations Kitten, gender reveals sound like so much fun!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks! :) It was the most fun I have had in a long time. I had this horrible fear that no one would show up. But everyone did, and it was more than just me crying when the balloons came out. It was incredible :)

Today I commenced the clothes shopping! So much fun to look at girly stuff, as I had avoided that area of the store


----------



## dancareoi

tekkitten said:


> Thanks! :) It was the most fun I have had in a long time. I had this horrible fear that no one would show up. But everyone did, and it was more than just me crying when the balloons came out. It was incredible :)
> 
> Today I commenced the clothes shopping! So much fun to look at girly stuff, as I had avoided that area of the store

Congratulations on team pink!


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations on team :pink: tek :)


----------



## mwaah

Hahaha well his tricks aren't that big to hide Lisa lol I'll keep you all posted.

Was having a crap week as pup is poorly and I never got him insured stupid me!! He is going in for xrays tomorrow but told to expect the worst as in a huge bill...£2000+

On the plus side saw a posting in the second tri section about the tesco clubcard exchange and got £60 off the out n about!! I know its a bit early but had to get it. xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hahaha well his tricks aren't that big to hide Lisa lol I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> Was having a crap week as pup is poorly and I never got him insured stupid me!! He is going in for xrays tomorrow but told to expect the worst as in a huge bill...£2000+
> 
> On the plus side saw a posting in the second tri section about the tesco clubcard exchange and got £60 off the out n about!! I know its a bit early but had to get it. xxx

Ouch that's a lot of money!

At least you made a little saving elsewhere.

I was at diabetic clinic again today. They've put me up to 4 units with my tea and my reading tonight was 5.7 so it did its job!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mwaah

I know. The vet said I was really unlucky for a 8 month pup to get what he has got....I can't remember its exact name but he has a dislocated knee and will need an op to fix it and also the other knee will need doing aswell but they cant do it until he has stopped growing. He has to have an op to fix the bad leg until they can do the big op.

Thats great that its worked Lisa. Mine are all over the place again. This baby is going to come out mahoosive!! I sorted out my baby clothes today and it has 23 baby grows upto a month hahaha I wont need to wash clothes for the 1st month!! xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> I know. The vet said I was really unlucky for a 8 month pup to get what he has got....I can't remember its exact name but he has a dislocated knee and will need an op to fix it and also the other knee will need doing aswell but they cant do it until he has stopped growing. He has to have an op to fix the bad leg until they can do the big op.
> 
> Thats great that its worked Lisa. Mine are all over the place again. This baby is going to come out mahoosive!! I sorted out my baby clothes today and it has 23 baby grows upto a month hahaha I wont need to wash clothes for the 1st month!! xxx

Hospital said a this stage now it gets more difficult to control your blood sugars due to hormones!

Those 23 sleepsuits could last a good while but then again depends how sicky it is!


----------



## PinkEmily

Sorry to hear about your puppy Mwaah, we need to sort out insurance for our dogs before we get caught out. 

We have 
8x Tiny sleep suits
and 13x newborn sleep suits
For some reason no 0-3 sleepsuits, i must have given all Ollys 0-3 month clothes away :haha:


----------



## PinkEmily

Had my midwife appointment this morning. Still not received my blood group results that were taken at my first appointment! They were retaken in March. Good job i know i don't need anti d injections. It would have to happen to the person who's veins are rubbish at giving blood :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry to hear about your puppy mwaah :hugs:

Pink - wow I can't believe you are still waiting, hope they come through soon.

Dancer - hope you are ok

:wave: hello everyone else


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Sorry to hear about your puppy mwaah :hugs:
> 
> Pink - wow I can't believe you are still waiting, hope they come through soon.
> 
> Dancer - hope you are ok
> 
> :wave: hello everyone else

I'm good thanks zebra, hope you're doing ok too.

Pink that's Sod's law for you !


----------



## Zebra2023

Glad you are doing well Dancer :) all good here too thank you :flower:


----------



## PinkEmily

Isnt it Dancareoi :haha:, Someone in that lab is having a laugh! 

Today is 6 months since my MC :( Its so strange to think that i'm now nearly 25 weeks pregnant. Really difficult to get my head around it. We are so so lucky that we managed to fall pregnant the cycle after but then i wonder if i gave myself enough time to heal mentally. I feel bad that we have moved on so quickly afterwards yet at the time i was so desperate to get pregnant again :wacko:. Sorry for the depressing post :blush:


----------



## Zebra2023

Big hugs Pink :hugs: I can sympathise with you as it is coming up a year for me with the third MC I had. Who'd thought I would be here at almost 24 weeks pregnant. I know how you mean with the moving on quickly scenario but I am sure your angel will be happy for you, I think that about my 4 angels. All of our angels never forgotten :angel:


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Isnt it Dancareoi :haha:, Someone in that lab is having a laugh!
> 
> Today is 6 months since my MC :( Its so strange to think that i'm now nearly 25 weeks pregnant. Really difficult to get my head around it. We are so so lucky that we managed to fall pregnant the cycle after but then i wonder if i gave myself enough time to heal mentally. I feel bad that we have moved on so quickly afterwards yet at the time i was so desperate to get pregnant again :wacko:. Sorry for the depressing post :blush:

After my first mc in 2009 it was the same for us , after 1 cycle I was pg again, for me it was the only way to cope. My rainbow was born 2 months before the first anniversary of our loss, I still shed a tear on that day. 

I've said this before, if I hadn't had that loss, my beautiful little boy would not be with us today, yes I would have another child, but this wonderful little boy would not have had the chance of life.


----------



## PinkEmily

Thank you both. Feeling a little better today, the baby has been extra wriggly and I even managed to film my belly moving.


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Thank you both. Feeling a little better today, the baby has been extra wriggly and I even managed to film my belly moving.

Glad you are feeling better. It is something that will always be with you.

Great about filming belly , I've only seen mine move a couple of times, looking forward to when 2 x DS, DD and DH can feel it too.


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope everyone is well. I took off for a few weeks from the forum. I still haven't felt any movement from the twins though the anatomy scan went beautifully. I see the doctor in 9 days and those days will be spent on flights to go to see my nieces and be made into a god mother for my littlest niece.

Hopefully everything is going well in my belly. I pray it is.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Had a bit of a scare :blush: trying not to stress about it......

I had a bm this morning and noticed a tiny bit of blood drop into the bowl and had a lil light red blood on the tp.....wiped both front and back again and it was gone.... :blush:

Not sure which end it came out of...considering i really didn't strain at all so i didn't think it could be........ hemorrhoids........

I haven't had anything since then and baby has remained active......

............i'm sure everything is fine.............


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Had a bit of a scare :blush: trying not to stress about it......
> 
> I had a bm this morning and noticed a tiny bit of blood drop into the bowl and had a lil light red blood on the tp.....wiped both front and back again and it was gone.... :blush:
> 
> Not sure which end it came out of...considering i really didn't strain at all so i didn't think it could be........ hemorrhoids........
> 
> I haven't had anything since then and baby has remained active......
> 
> ............i'm sure everything is fine.............

It might not be anything but no harm mentioning to doc or midwife, just for peace of mind more than anything else.

Hi to everyone else, been very quiet on here, how's everyone doing 

My two evening insulin doses have been increased again and they have said it is only a matter of time before I am on extra dosage times too!


----------



## Sannie87

Hey all,

Army I would mention it to the MW.
I ended up in the labour ward friday night too due to losing pink discharge and stomach pains..everything seemed fine but better be safe than sorry they even kept me over night.

xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I had some blood too with bowel movements early on and it was because they were very solid. They were irritating things and caused the blood. However, if you feel really worried about it, definitely get it checked out.

So I flew in an airplane yesterday and made it to Minnesota. Everything seems fine. I feel nervous always but I think we are doing ok. Still no real movement yet with the twins. I go for my 24 week appointment in 7 days.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I had another episode this morning with a bm. A lil bit more drops of blood this time. I called a nurse right away and they didn't seem too concerned since its only there with bm's.

My doctor wants me to move my ultrasound, originally scheduled june 7th, to sometime this week. So i plan on going in this thursday.

I guess im happy they weren't too concerned.....and baby is still kicking away.....thanks everybody.

Cant wait for the ultrasound!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Update: its def. Coming from the butt! :) very happy its from that end!!!
i noticed some blood attached to the stools.


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Update: its def. Coming from the butt! :) very happy its from that end!!!
> i noticed some blood attached to the stools.

That's a relief. I would still get the scan this week though . I bet you feel happier now.


----------



## Sannie87

Glad it's coming from ur behind!
As dancareoi said still go for the scan anyway :flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks! I was debating on putting off the scan but i know i'll feel much better if i go sooner.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is ok. I have been missing in action, but hoping now my contract has changed to work 3 days a week, I can catch up on here on my days off LOL

I ordered some baby bottles today, vital baby ones from amazon, starting to feel real now I'm buying things... if the bump didnt' give it away already.. haha Booked a private scan again for a couple of weeks time, so we should be able to see the little fella pretty clearly by then.

I've also developed Sciatica in my right leg, so along with my left broken ankle I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I have been missing in action, but hoping now my contract has changed to work 3 days a week, I can catch up on here on my days off LOL
> 
> I ordered some baby bottles today, vital baby ones from amazon, starting to feel real now I'm buying things... if the bump didnt' give it away already.. haha Booked a private scan again for a couple of weeks time, so we should be able to see the little fella pretty clearly by then.
> 
> I've also developed Sciatica in my right leg, so along with my left broken ankle I'm doing pretty well.

Hi Chimp, nice to hear from you again.

I had sciatica with my DS in my left leg, lasted about a month and was very painful. Started in my bottom and gradually moved down my leg. I can feel my left bum cheek pulling again this time, so am trying not to pull it further.

I am also getting numbess and pins and needles in my right thigh. i googled it and it is something overweight and pregnant people get, basically a trapped nerve. I get it if i stand still in one spot, its ok if i keep moving or am sitting down.

We are a right pair aren`t we?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Sorry to hear about your pain too danca and chimp :hugs: it can make it so hard to move around.

3hours untill i get to see bubs on the big screen :happydance: he's been quite active today which has put my bloody stool worries to rest :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry to hear about your sciatica pains Dancer and Chimp, I can sympathise with you, I am struggling with them in my right leg/bum area at the moment. 

Army, glad it wasn't anything serious. Good luck with your scan :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow we seem to all be suffering from some sorta pain. mine has subsided substantially but acts up if im too active.

Well bubs a.k.a zachary :baby: is doing great! Hb 136 and he is breeched!!!! I kinda freaked when she said that but i guess it can change.... fx'd!!!!!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Army - it is the same for me too, if I am active it hurts more than if I rest. Glad everything went well with the scan :flower: He will definitely move position so I wouldn't worry as my little girl is head down, midwife said chances are she will move a lot more before birth :)


----------



## dancareoi

Army, glad to hear all is good and baby Zachary is doing well.

Don't worry about the breach, they can still move up until about 36 weeks. My second didn't though, but I have a biconuate womb which at a certain point means they are unable to turn!

How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm doing good today thank you Dancer :thumbup: I went to bed rather early last night and drifted straight off, the oh stayed awake for a little while so I just spooned him. This morning he told me that our little girl was kicking him in the back for a while which I thought was so adorable, put a smile on my face :cloud9: At 5am this morning I woke up to her kicking me too which is a first, so lovely. /Soppy moment.

Hope you are well Dancer :wave: everyone else too :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> Army, glad to hear all is good and baby Zachary is doing well.
> 
> Don't worry about the breach, they can still move up until about 36 weeks. My second didn't though, but I have a biconuate womb which at a certain point means they are unable to turn!
> 
> How is everyone else doing ?

I'm good thanks zebra.

How's everyone else on his lovely weekend?


----------



## Zebra2023

:thumbup:

Very quiet around here lately, hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Glad everyone is doing good, and that story Zebra about bump kicking your OH too cute! So glad your scan was good armywife.

Well the leg is still playing up, seems to hurt when I rest or use it, dr has prescribed some pain killers although I'm not taking them as he said I could only take them for a few weeks as they could effect baby, so decided that I would live off paracetamol instead. Also been getting real bad oedema (not sure how to spell it) in my left foot which is the one I broke and electric shocks when I walk on it.... still small price to pay for happy baby.

I saw the midwife on friday and she said baby must by lying across my belly as she couldn't find his heartbeat down low and only found it when she went just above my belly button.... awkard boy if you ask me.. haha

Also been thinking of names and thing we have whittled it down to these:-

Dalton Cruz
Jaxon/Jaxen Cruz

Which one do you prefer??


----------



## PinkEmily

Hey! Not been around much this past week as we've been on holiday. Hope you are all having a good weekend/bank holiday. 

My bump has grown a lot this week, he seems to be a lot more energetic than his big brother was. I had some spicy chilli salmon at a bbq yesterday, not sure whether he liked it or not but shortly after i had a limb of some sort coming out of my side. Quite uncomfortable :haha: 

I bought some non bio washing powder and sensitive fabric conditioner this morning so I can start to wash some bits of clothes etc. We've also just ordered Olly a single bed so we can start decorating their room and putting the cot back together, we are going for a cars/transport theme :D Its all go go go! haha

Hope your foot stops hurting soon Chimpette, i would probably do the same as you and keep to the paracetamol. Love the name Jaxon. Our neighbours little boy is called Jackson, hes the cutest little thing.

That's so cute Zebra, love moments like those. Bump kicked Olly the other day and his face was a picture :haha:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Sorry to hear about the pain chimp :hugs: hope you feel better soon!

I love the name dalton!


----------



## Zebra2023

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Glad everyone is doing good, and that story Zebra about bump kicking your OH too cute! So glad your scan was good armywife.
> 
> Well the leg is still playing up, seems to hurt when I rest or use it, dr has prescribed some pain killers although I'm not taking them as he said I could only take them for a few weeks as they could effect baby, so decided that I would live off paracetamol instead. Also been getting real bad oedema (not sure how to spell it) in my left foot which is the one I broke and electric shocks when I walk on it.... still small price to pay for happy baby.
> 
> I saw the midwife on friday and she said baby must by lying across my belly as she couldn't find his heartbeat down low and only found it when she went just above my belly button.... awkard boy if you ask me.. haha
> 
> Also been thinking of names and thing we have whittled it down to these:-
> 
> Dalton Cruz
> Jaxon/Jaxen Cruz
> 
> Which one do you prefer??

Thank you Chimp :flower:

Sorry to hear about the pain you are going through still, the electric shocks sound uncomfortable :wacko: Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I love both of those names, hard to chose one :cloud9:



PinkEmily said:


> Hey! Not been around much this past week as we've been on holiday. Hope you are all having a good weekend/bank holiday.
> 
> My bump has grown a lot this week, he seems to be a lot more energetic than his big brother was. I had some spicy chilli salmon at a bbq yesterday, not sure whether he liked it or not but shortly after i had a limb of some sort coming out of my side. Quite uncomfortable :haha:
> 
> I bought some non bio washing powder and sensitive fabric conditioner this morning so I can start to wash some bits of clothes etc. We've also just ordered Olly a single bed so we can start decorating their room and putting the cot back together, we are going for a cars/transport theme :D Its all go go go! haha
> 
> Hope your foot stops hurting soon Chimpette, i would probably do the same as you and keep to the paracetamol. Love the name Jaxon. Our neighbours little boy is called Jackson, hes the cutest little thing.
> 
> That's so cute Zebra, love moments like those. Bump kicked Olly the other day and his face was a picture :haha:

May I ask what washing powder and fabric conditioner you have bought as I am looking to buy some soon and wash all our little girls clothes? What a cute theme you have chosen :D we bought wallpaper/paint today, she is going to have a pink room with cute little stickers of under the sea animals, that is for more when she grows up when she is in her cot. She has a neutral animal themed room to start with which we can use for when we have another baby. I'd love to see some pictures once you've done :D

Thank you Pink :flower: Aww bless him, I bet it was a picture, so cute :cloud9:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Glad everyone is doing good, and that story Zebra about bump kicking your OH too cute! So glad your scan was good armywife.
> 
> Well the leg is still playing up, seems to hurt when I rest or use it, dr has prescribed some pain killers although I'm not taking them as he said I could only take them for a few weeks as they could effect baby, so decided that I would live off paracetamol instead. Also been getting real bad oedema (not sure how to spell it) in my left foot which is the one I broke and electric shocks when I walk on it.... still small price to pay for happy baby.
> 
> I saw the midwife on friday and she said baby must by lying across my belly as she couldn't find his heartbeat down low and only found it when she went just above my belly button.... awkard boy if you ask me.. haha
> 
> Also been thinking of names and thing we have whittled it down to these:-
> 
> Dalton Cruz
> Jaxon/Jaxen Cruz
> 
> Which one do you prefer??
> 
> Thank you Chimp :flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the pain you are going through still, the electric shocks sound uncomfortable :wacko: Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> I love both of those names, hard to chose one :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> PinkEmily said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Not been around much this past week as we've been on holiday. Hope you are all having a good weekend/bank holiday.
> 
> My bump has grown a lot this week, he seems to be a lot more energetic than his big brother was. I had some spicy chilli salmon at a bbq yesterday, not sure whether he liked it or not but shortly after i had a limb of some sort coming out of my side. Quite uncomfortable :haha:
> 
> I bought some non bio washing powder and sensitive fabric conditioner this morning so I can start to wash some bits of clothes etc. We've also just ordered Olly a single bed so we can start decorating their room and putting the cot back together, we are going for a cars/transport theme :D Its all go go go! haha
> 
> Hope your foot stops hurting soon Chimpette, i would probably do the same as you and keep to the paracetamol. Love the name Jaxon. Our neighbours little boy is called Jackson, hes the cutest little thing.
> 
> That's so cute Zebra, love moments like those. Bump kicked Olly the other day and his face was a picture :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> May I ask what washing powder and fabric conditioner you have bought as I am looking to buy some soon and wash all our little girls clothes? What a cute theme you have chosen :D we bought wallpaper/paint today, she is going to have a pink room with cute little stickers of under the sea animals, that is for more when she grows up when she is in her cot. She has a neutral animal themed room to start with which we can use for when we have another baby. I'd love to see some pictures once you've done :D
> 
> Thank you Pink :flower: Aww bless him, I bet it was a picture, so cute :cloud9:Click to expand...

Zebra, I have always used fairy non bio for mine with either fairy softener or Tesco pure softner


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Dancer :thumbup: Happy 24 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## PinkEmily

I used to use fairy non bio and comfort but Bought Tesco non bio and tesco pure conditioner today as its a lot cheaper. 

Your little girls room will look so cute Zebra!
I'll make sure I post some pictures when we're done. Olly's bed should be here in 2 weeks then we will have to wait for the next weekend when hubby is off. So excited!!


----------



## dancareoi

I try and buy the fairy when its on offer.

For the rest of us I use bold 2 in 1 and use the fairy just for youngest DS clothes!


----------



## Zebra2023

PinkEmily said:


> I used to use fairy non bio and comfort but Bought Tesco non bio and tesco pure conditioner today as its a lot cheaper.
> 
> Your little girls room will look so cute Zebra!
> I'll make sure I post some pictures when we're done. Olly's bed should be here in 2 weeks then we will have to wait for the next weekend when hubby is off. So excited!!

Thanks Pink :flower: exciting stuff getting everything ready :) looking forward to seeing some pictures. I will do the same once it is all done. I am just waiting for my Uncle :haha: 

Next time I go shopping I will have a browse, I don't shop at Tesco but I am sure Morrisons will have similar cheap versions. I usually use bold/surf washing powder and cheap fabric conditioner. I got some sample comfort pure in my bounty pack which smelt gorgeous, it is pricey though.


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm sure morrisons sell their own version too, I know asda do. I went through a phase of going to Costco and buying massive fairy non bio and comfort pure, we all used to use it but I'm going to keep the three of us on bio now as it cleans Ollys mud and food caked clothes a lot better :haha: I'll wash the babies stuff separately. 

Can't wait to wash the babies things, I'm probably wanting to do it a little too early but I when we decorate the boys room I need to find somewhere to put the babies stuff, they'll be sharing a wardrobe and chest of drawers :-/ first I need to get this mound of holiday washing finished though haha.


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry I've been awol for so long. Thing been crazy here, and then on top of everything i broke my arm on holiday last week :( 

How is everyone what have i missed? 
Latest for me is i am in double digits until due date today


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Thought I would share my 26 week bump :thumbup: Happy days!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 26 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Zebra2023

PinkEmily said:


> I'm sure morrisons sell their own version too, I know asda do. I went through a phase of going to Costco and buying massive fairy non bio and comfort pure, we all used to use it but I'm going to keep the three of us on bio now as it cleans Ollys mud and food caked clothes a lot better :haha: I'll wash the babies stuff separately.
> 
> Can't wait to wash the babies things, I'm probably wanting to do it a little too early but I when we decorate the boys room I need to find somewhere to put the babies stuff, they'll be sharing a wardrobe and chest of drawers :-/ first I need to get this mound of holiday washing finished though haha.

The partner works there so maybe I will ask him where/what they are. I love Costco but shame you have to buy the membership :dohh: Once I have finished all this bold/surf (I bought it all while it was cheap :blush:) I think I will do the same and use it for all of us too. Cheaper that way I guess too.

It puts excitement in to washing doesn't it :haha: I may do it after decorating. I have heard mums to be wash them quite a few times, this whole nesting thing, not sure if it is true but will soon find out :) Have fun doing the holiday washing :haha:



mummytochloe said:
 

> Sorry I've been awol for so long. Thing been crazy here, and then on top of everything i broke my arm on holiday last week :(
> 
> How is everyone what have i missed?
> Latest for me is i am in double digits until due date today

Hell MTC :wave: Sorry to hear about your arm, sounds painful. Hope you recover soon :flower: Congratulations on your double digits :happydance:



Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Thought I would share my 26 week bump :thumbup: Happy days!

Lovely bump chimp :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Chimpette lovely lovely bump hunni 

and thanks Zebra2023 its better than it was bit its pretty bad. managed to break in 2 places just from a fall


----------



## dancareoi

MTC congrats on double digits. Sorry about the arm, hope it mends quickly

Chimp - loving the bump

Zebra I haven't sorted anything out yet, but when I sorted things out for my youngest DS I washed everything just the once


----------



## Zebra2023

mummytochloe said:


> Chimpette lovely lovely bump hunni
> 
> and thanks Zebra2023 its better than it was bit its pretty bad. managed to break in 2 places just from a fall

Glad it is better than it was, hope for a speedy recovery. Ouch!! Not good :hugs:



dancareoi said:


> MTC congrats on double digits. Sorry about the arm, hope it mends quickly
> 
> Chimp - loving the bump
> 
> Zebra I haven't sorted anything out yet, but when I sorted things out for my youngest DS I washed everything just the once

I guess we have plenty of time but it will come round quick :wacko: Just hoping to wash them the once like you but I have a thing for doing things over and over :blush:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Chimpette lovely lovely bump hunni
> 
> and thanks Zebra2023 its better than it was bit its pretty bad. managed to break in 2 places just from a fall
> 
> Glad it is better than it was, hope for a speedy recovery. Ouch!! Not good :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> MTC congrats on double digits. Sorry about the arm, hope it mends quickly
> 
> Chimp - loving the bump
> 
> Zebra I haven't sorted anything out yet, but when I sorted things out for my youngest DS I washed everything just the onceClick to expand...
> 
> I guess we have plenty of time but it will come round quick :wacko: Just hoping to wash them the once like you but I have a thing for doing things over and over :blush:Click to expand...

I already had 2 kids so had enough washing from them, so finding the time was my biggest problem!

Can't remember what I did with the first, but it was 12 years ago so my memory is a little hazy now!


----------



## Zebra2023

I dislike washing, was supposed to put a load on tonight. Although washing my first babies clothes seems a little exciting, thought of not doing it before and the experience I guess :haha: will soon find out what I will be like :winkwink:


----------



## mwaah

Hi all

Wow Chimp i LOVE your bump!! Mine is still a no show :( I'm at a wedding next week and had ordered a maternity dress to wear for it. It looked ridiculous on as had nothing to fill it so sent it back. Now decided to wear a dress that i wore at a wedding last September.
Still wearing my normal jeans and tops!!

Hey Lisa sorry about your sugars. I stopped my metformin for a week as had a really bad sickness bug and couldnt keep anything down or in. The 1st morning I took my fasting sugars after a week of no meds it was 13.0!!! So back on it and eating so healthy. i really dont want to inject but the nurse said its inevitable.

MTC sorry about your arm ouch. Congrats on the double digits.

Hi Pink, Zebra, Ghin and everyone else. I'm using the supermarkets own to wash baby's clothes. No idea when to do it though. Think i had all DS done by now. I'm really not feeling pregnant even though this one can kick for Britain.

Puppy had his op and has his stitches out next week. My bank balance is now £1200 lighter. Stupid me for not taking out insurance!!! 

OH (ex) has been seeing little man for 5 weeks now. Benjamin loves it. He is doing his 1st sleepover with him this weekend as I'm going on a hen night. He was going to have him here but he is getting to friendly with me so thought it best he has him at his. He offered to be my birthing partner and said he will babysit for them both if i need him to.
It's all very strange. 

xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wow Chimp i LOVE your bump!! Mine is still a no show :( I'm at a wedding next week and had ordered a maternity dress to wear for it. It looked ridiculous on as had nothing to fill it so sent it back. Now decided to wear a dress that i wore at a wedding last September.
> Still wearing my normal jeans and tops!!
> 
> Hey Lisa sorry about your sugars. I stopped my metformin for a week as had a really bad sickness bug and couldnt keep anything down or in. The 1st morning I took my fasting sugars after a week of no meds it was 13.0!!! So back on it and eating so healthy. i really dont want to inject but the nurse said its inevitable.
> 
> MTC sorry about your arm ouch. Congrats on the double digits.
> 
> Hi Pink, Zebra, Ghin and everyone else. I'm using the supermarkets own to wash baby's clothes. No idea when to do it though. Think i had all DS done by now. I'm really not feeling pregnant even though this one can kick for Britain.
> 
> Puppy had his op and has his stitches out next week. My bank balance is now £1200 lighter. Stupid me for not taking out insurance!!!
> 
> OH (ex) has been seeing little man for 5 weeks now. Benjamin loves it. He is doing his 1st sleepover with him this weekend as I'm going on a hen night. He was going to have him here but he is getting to friendly with me so thought it best he has him at his. He offered to be my birthing partner and said he will babysit for them both if i need him to.
> It's all very strange.
> 
> xxx

Hi Liss good to hear you are well, I'm injecting insulin 3 times a day now!

Can't believe you are still in normal clothes, that's amazing . I've been in maternity jeans since about 9 weeks!

Sounds to me like your ex doesn't like being alone and is realising he has made a huge mistake. Might not be ideal for you , but good to know in a way there is someone on hand if needed.

We're off to butlins for the weekend. I need a whole suitcase just for all my medication!


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wow Chimp i LOVE your bump!! Mine is still a no show :( I'm at a wedding next week and had ordered a maternity dress to wear for it. It looked ridiculous on as had nothing to fill it so sent it back. Now decided to wear a dress that i wore at a wedding last September.
> Still wearing my normal jeans and tops!!
> 
> Hey Lisa sorry about your sugars. I stopped my metformin for a week as had a really bad sickness bug and couldnt keep anything down or in. The 1st morning I took my fasting sugars after a week of no meds it was 13.0!!! So back on it and eating so healthy. i really dont want to inject but the nurse said its inevitable.
> 
> MTC sorry about your arm ouch. Congrats on the double digits.
> 
> Hi Pink, Zebra, Ghin and everyone else. I'm using the supermarkets own to wash baby's clothes. No idea when to do it though. Think i had all DS done by now. I'm really not feeling pregnant even though this one can kick for Britain.
> 
> Puppy had his op and has his stitches out next week. My bank balance is now £1200 lighter. Stupid me for not taking out insurance!!!
> 
> OH (ex) has been seeing little man for 5 weeks now. Benjamin loves it. He is doing his 1st sleepover with him this weekend as I'm going on a hen night. He was going to have him here but he is getting to friendly with me so thought it best he has him at his. He offered to be my birthing partner and said he will babysit for them both if i need him to.
> It's all very strange.
> 
> xxx

Hey mwaah :wave:

I guess now is a good time as we are all approaching the third trimester soon :thumbup: Once the decorating is done I will do it then so it doesn't smell of paint etc...I did get paint which is safe to breathe in mind. 

Hope your dog is recovering well, good that he is having his stitches out.

Have a nice weekend too, I am still planning my hen, best get a crack on, no idea what to do :blush: You're ex is crazy, I second what Dancer said though.


----------



## PinkEmily

Sorry to hear about your arm mtc. Hope it's heals quickly for you. 

Glad your dog is getting better Mwaah. 

I'm 27 weeks today, I think that's 3rd tri now isn't it? 91 days to go oooo!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Yay for third trimester Pink :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily yes that's 3rd tri :wohoo:


----------



## Brightstarshi

hello ladies

I am 26 weeks pregnant after 2 losses.

best wishes to everyone x


----------



## dancareoi

Brightstarshi said:


> hello ladies
> 
> I am 26 weeks pregnant after 2 losses.
> 
> best wishes to everyone x

Hi bright , congrats on your pg and welcome to our group . 

We are All here to help each other through this journey

Afm we have been to butlins for the weekend and had a lovely time, the nice weather was a bonus 

Didn't do my sugar levels too good though so need to start eating better again.

Happy 3rd tri to everyone 27 weeks plus, you are now on the final countdown!


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: Hello brightstarshi, congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:

Pleased you had a nice time away Dancer :D The weather is gorgeous, I wasn't out in it long and I have sunburn on my back. Ouch! Never used to burn :wacko:

I had my GTT today, glad it is over with, the drink wasn't very nice, get my results tomorrow though :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> :wave: Hello brightstarshi, congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:
> 
> Pleased you had a nice time away Dancer :D The weather is gorgeous, I wasn't out in it long and I have sunburn on my back. Ouch! Never used to burn :wacko:
> 
> I had my GTT today, glad it is over with, the drink wasn't very nice, get my results tomorrow though :thumbup:

You burn easier when pg but I can't remember the reason why! When I had my first 12 years ago I was told to try and keep bump out of sun!

As posted on other thread I hope your GTT comes back clear as GD is hard work. Checking blood sugars 4 times a day and injecting insulin 3 times a day, although in my last 2 pg I didn't need insulin, it was Diet controlled, not so easy this time though !


----------



## Zebra2023

I learnt the hard way :( glad I kept hydrated though and glad it was just my back. Kept my bump well away from the heat by choice really. Phew :)

Aww Dancer, that doesn't sound fun at all :( I thought me injecting clexane was bad enough. Thank you, I hope it comes back clear too as I am not sure how well I will cope with having to do all that :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> I learnt the hard way :( glad I kept hydrated though and glad it was just my back. Kept my bump well away from the heat by choice really. Phew :)
> 
> Aww Dancer, that doesn't sound fun at all :( I thought me injecting clexane was bad enough. Thank you, I hope it comes back clear too as I am not sure how well I will cope with having to do all that :wacko:

I do. Clexane too, so 4 injections a day. To be honest you get used to it and it becomes second nature!


----------



## Zebra2023

:shock: That is a lot of needles including the clexane, ouchie! If I have GD I guess I will get used to it, I have the clexane, just the thought of multiple times a day makes me feel queasy.


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> :shock: That is a lot of needles including the clexane, ouchie! If I have GD I guess I will get used to it, I have the clexane, just the thought of multiple times a day makes me feel queasy.

The insulin is a lot better than the clexane, it is in a pen and you just put on a new needle on each time you use it, turn the dial at the top for the dosage and pop it on your thigh.


----------



## Zebra2023

Doesn't sound too bad, a lot different from the clexane it seems. I had a bad time with my clexane today, it bled like crazy :wacko: On a lighter note, I haven't had a call today so I don't have GD :D


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Doesn't sound too bad, a lot different from the clexane it seems. I had a bad time with my clexane today, it bled like crazy :wacko: On a lighter note, I haven't had a call today so I don't have GD :D

That's good news


----------



## PinkEmily

I have burnt arms :dohh: I went into work today to avoid the sun and it ended up cloudy pretty much all day :haha: Typical!

Olly's bed is now up and the toddler bed has been made back into a cot :D Also bought a Quinny Buzz off ebay. We were going to use our M&P pramette but i cant steer it with one hand, which i will mostly be doing while grabbing hold of Olly with the other. Its all getting too real eeeek :D


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> I have burnt arms :dohh: I went into work today to avoid the sun and it ended up cloudy pretty much all day :haha: Typical!
> 
> Olly's bed is now up and the toddler bed has been made back into a cot :D Also bought a Quinny Buzz off ebay. We were going to use our M&P pramette but i cant steer it with one hand, which i will mostly be doing while grabbing hold of Olly with the other. Its all getting too real eeeek :D

One handed steering isn't easy. When my second was born I bought a wrist strap as reins were too difficult . One end round DS wrist and the other round mine. It meant I could use both hands to steer pram and also meant DS couldn't run off. Think it was from mothercare, but that was nearly 9 years ago.

Perfect solution if you can still get them.


----------



## dancareoi

Just found one on eBay only £1.49 with free postage.


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope everyone is going well. Things here have been busy. Saturday is my baby shower. I'm nervous and excited. I am going to be 25 weeks and 5 days when I have my shower which some say is too early but with twins you can never be sure. I'm hoping to get some useful things and not ALL clothing. I know it can be hard for people because they have this vision of what to dress babies in you know?

My blood sugars have been good and the babies have been moving some. Not all the time but definitely more than they were but I assume with twins as they lose their space in the uterus they won't move as much. 

I've been discharging a fair amount but I guess that's also pretty normal for this stage of the game. It just seems so weird to discharge so much.


----------



## PinkEmily

dancareoi said:


> PinkEmily said:
> 
> 
> I have burnt arms :dohh: I went into work today to avoid the sun and it ended up cloudy pretty much all day :haha: Typical!
> 
> Olly's bed is now up and the toddler bed has been made back into a cot :D Also bought a Quinny Buzz off ebay. We were going to use our M&P pramette but i cant steer it with one hand, which i will mostly be doing while grabbing hold of Olly with the other. Its all getting too real eeeek :D
> 
> One handed steering isn't easy. When my second was born I bought a wrist strap as reins were too difficult . One end round DS wrist and the other round mine. It meant I could use both hands to steer pram and also meant DS couldn't run off. Think it was from mothercare, but that was nearly 9 years ago.
> 
> Perfect solution if you can still get them.Click to expand...

Thank you! Will definitely try one out. He's quite independent so It may take some getting used to. We are going to get a buggy board too so having a wrist strap will offer a bit more control incase he jumps off. He has a little back pack with a 'lead' he hates you holding onto it and shouts 'get off!!' Quite embarrassing when you're in the middle of a shop haha!


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

I had the most amazing 4d scan today.. .here are some pics
 



Attached Files:







Nasili S -_31 (2).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4









Nasili S -_36 (2).jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4









Nasili S -_45 (2).jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tasha S.

Beautiful pics Chimpette!!!! Thanks for sharing!!! :flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow that is amazingly clear


----------



## Chimpette

Thanks, how is everyone doing..??


----------



## Sannie87

Oh wow those are gorgeous pics! :flower:

Here not much to update as of today I am officially home till July 2014.
Had another bleed and run to L&D about a week ago and I am getting fairly bad SPD so I decided it was time to throw in the towel and not drag myself into work every day barely being able to walk...gutted tho as it will make the time go so much slower.

But needs must and the health of the little bub comes first as does mine.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.
xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Sannie sorry to hear that, but your right better to get yourself and bubs all the rest you need especially with spd... I know how painful that can be.


----------



## Sannie87

Thanks Chimp, means allot to hear someone say I have not failed for being as home this early on, normally i just suck it up.

Ur scan pics were so clear..I am still debating whether to have one or not. Where did u have urs done? :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Good your staying home sannie :thumbup: spd can be sooo awful...hopefully a lil r&r will help!!

nothing new for me, checkup in an hour and a glucose test.
zachary is now packing quite a punch with his jabs :D


----------



## Chimpette

I'm the same usually I work right up to the end 38/39 weeks but this time I'm leaving hopefully at 36. 

I got it done in Maidenhead berks at baby debut they are so good there.


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> I'm the same usually I work right up to the end 38/39 weeks but this time I'm leaving hopefully at 36.
> 
> I got it done in Maidenhead berks at baby debut they are so good there.

Hi all,

Chimp those pictures are amazing, so clear

Sannie enjoy your time off and get some rest, look after yourself and baby, that is more important than anything else


Pink congrats on 28 weeks

Ghin hope you enjoy your baby shower 

Hi army hope you are good

Hi to everyone else 

Afm has really uncomfortable day yesterday I m guessing baby has moved into an awkward position I felt so stretched! Gone a bit better today but I feel so tired . Didn't sleep will weds night and was awake at 4,30 am and couldn't get back to sleep. The heat got me a little today and made me feel even more tired so off the bed now, night all


----------



## Zebra2023

Chimp - Lovely photos :flower:

Dancer - right with you with the heat, it is over bearing but lovely to have. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

:wave: Hello everyone else


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely pics chimp.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

AFM i finally have another midwife appointment, on Wednesday, haven't had one since 16 weeks


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope all goes well MTC - long wait you have had there :flower:

Happy third trimester to me :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Happy 3rd tri zebra. 

And yes its because its 2nd baby no complications. even if i go 41 weeks overdue i will only have 7 midwife appointments all the way through, if i go between 38 and 41 it will be 6 altogether


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra - whoo hoo - happy third tri.

MTC hope your appointment goes well . I am the opposite to you I see someone every week!

I am a diabetic clinic at the hospital every other Monday afternoon and then the weeks I'm not at hospital I see my midwife to listen to baby !

At hosp tomorrow - I'm now injecting insulin 3 times a day and still struggling with my
sugar levels. I have even increased the dosage myself . I guess they will increase again .

Realised I am not into single digits - 99 days to go - although they will be inducing early so actually 85 days to go!

Not sleeping too well lately. Woke with back ache last night and really uncomfortable pain at top of tummy - they have both gone for now but are always worse at night!

Wondering if its heartburn


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi yay for double digits and my heartburn often worse when i am flat so could be heart burn


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you MTC and Dancer :flower:

MTC - I see, I didn't know they saw you less on a uncomplicated pregnancy and/or 2nd baby. 

Dancer - Sorry to hear what you are going through, hope the pain eases and stays away for now. Happy DD :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra i dont think they do everwhere, but in the uk under NHS they do


----------



## Zebra2023

Aha I see, they would for me if my pregnancies were uncomplicated as I am in the UK but with me being high risk I get them quite often. Let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

MTc hope all goes well on Wednesday

I was at diabetic clinic again today at hosp , they have increased my insulin dosage again . They reckon at this stage now it will probably increase twice a week !

My blood pressure is good 98/62!

Pain has gone for now and I had a pretty good nights sleep last night.

Although I am finding my hips are aching when Lie on one side for too long, has anyone else had or is having this!


----------



## PinkEmily

Congratulations to everyone coming into the final stretch! Its getting exciting now :D Hope it flies by for us all. Not to wish time away or anything :haha:

I have an old work friend that ive been keeping in touch with, she has a 12 month old who was born via emergency c-section, like Olly. She is/was 37 weeks pregnant. We both had a pact to have VBACs and have been kind of supporting each other. She's just given birth in the hospital corridor!! :haha: her boyfriend delivered the baby. So happy for her :D What a birth story that will be!


----------



## PinkEmily

Dancareoi - my hips ache too sometimes, usually just a really uncomfortable feeling from how the baby is lying. Ive been having a few issues with my back, depending on how much i do during the day, the pain comes and goes but i cant put all my weight on my left leg or i get a shooting pain across the bottom of my back.


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Dancareoi - my hips ache too sometimes, usually just a really uncomfortable feeling from how the baby is lying. Ive been having a few issues with my back, depending on how much i do during the day, the pain comes and goes but i cant put all my weight on my left leg or i get a shooting pain across the bottom of my back.

Sounds a bit like sciatica, I have a pain in my bottom sometimes and am trying not aggrevate it because when pg with my youngest I got proper sciatica from about 6 months which lasted about 1 month, it was so painful !

Your friends will be an interesting birth story.

My second was a section due to breach, My third was a vbac and it was an easy labour, 6 hours from waters breaking to baby being born, no stitches or anything.

My sister had section with her first and had vbac with here second. As she hasnt laboured before it was quite a long labour and forceps were used, but again no real problems.

My vbac was fairly quick really but I had vaginal with first.

They are still classing me as vbac this time too.


----------



## ghinspire22

I hope everyone is doing well. I had my shower last Saturday. I got some things but not everything. A lot of people wanted to buy me clothes. So I have tons of those but not enough of the useful things.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I had my shower last Saturday. I got some things but not everything. A lot of people wanted to buy me clothes. So I have tons of those but not enough of the useful things.

Glad you enjoyed it and at least got some things.

We don't tend to have baby showers here, we get gifts bought for us after the baby is born.

How is everyone else?


----------



## mwaah

Hiya ladies.

Nearly everyone should be in the 3rd tri now or very soon..... how exciting!!
Hope everyone is doing well.
Lisa they have increased my metformin to the maximum dose now and the next step is back on insulin too. I was told at the clinic today that now is the time my hormones are going to mess with my levels.

I had my growth scan today. They estimated babys weight to be 2lb 7oz. Baby is breech and my fluid levels have dropped. I have put on 2.7kg since my booking in appointment.

Chimp your scan pics are fab!! What a gorgeous baby. You convinced me to book one for Saturday...eeek.

xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hiya ladies.
> 
> Nearly everyone should be in the 3rd tri now or very soon..... how exciting!!
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Lisa they have increased my metformin to the maximum dose now and the next step is back on insulin too. I was told at the clinic today that now is the time my hormones are going to mess with my levels.
> 
> I had my growth scan today. They estimated babys weight to be 2lb 7oz. Baby is breech and my fluid levels have dropped. I have put on 2.7kg since my booking in appointment.
> 
> Chimp your scan pics are fab!! What a gorgeous baby. You convinced me to book one for Saturday...eeek.
> 
> xxxx

Hi liss glad you are keeping well. The hosp said at this point now I could be increasing insulin dosage twice a week!

Sorry, but what is 2.7 kg in pounds? I have put on 8 pounds so far so I am pleased with that.

Are the drop in fluid levels anything to worry about?

Baby still has plenty of time to move out of breach position 

You'll have to make sure you post your scan pics for us. Chimps were great.

Has anyone got any names sorted out yet?


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> Hi liss glad you are keeping well. The hosp said at this point now I could be increasing insulin dosage twice a week!
> 
> Sorry, but what is 2.7 kg in pounds? I have put on 8 pounds so far so I am pleased with that.
> 
> Are the drop in fluid levels anything to worry about?
> 
> Baby still has plenty of time to move out of breach position
> 
> You'll have to make sure you post your scan pics for us. Chimps were great.
> 
> Has anyone got any names sorted out yet?



Hiya Lisa

Just googled and its says 5.9 lbs. 8lbs is fab, well done. I real feel for you with all your injections but like you say its very worth it and not long to go now.
They werent worried this time about the levels as they are still in the normal range but if they go out of the range then they will be concerned. Hopefully they dont go down anymore, less water, less movement and less chance of baby moving grrrr. Going to spend the next 4 weeks on all fours to make baby move hahaha.

Yes Chimps were amazing. I'll defo post pics. 

I still only have a girls name. What about you?? xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Hi liss glad you are keeping well. The hosp said at this point now I could be increasing insulin dosage twice a week!
> 
> Sorry, but what is 2.7 kg in pounds? I have put on 8 pounds so far so I am pleased with that.
> 
> Are the drop in fluid levels anything to worry about?
> 
> Baby still has plenty of time to move out of breach position
> 
> You'll have to make sure you post your scan pics for us. Chimps were great.
> 
> Has anyone got any names sorted out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Lisa
> 
> Just googled and its says 5.9 lbs. 8lbs is fab, well done. I real feel for you with all your injections but like you say its very worth it and not long to go now.
> They werent worried this time about the levels as they are still in the normal range but if they go out of the range then they will be concerned. Hopefully they dont go down anymore, less water, less movement and less chance of baby moving grrrr. Going to spend the next 4 weeks on all fours to make baby move hahaha.
> 
> Yes Chimps were amazing. I'll defo post pics.
> 
> I still only have a girls name. What about you?? xxxClick to expand...

I googled it too, 6 pounds is excellent too!

Do you have another scan booked at hospital ?

We have not discussed names at all yet!

Congrats on reaching third tri?

Have they said anything about early delivery due to GD


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> I googled it too, 6 pounds is excellent too!
> 
> Do you have another scan booked at hospital ?
> 
> We have not discussed names at all yet!
> 
> Congrats on reaching third tri?
> 
> Have they said anything about early delivery due to GD

Thanks, probably why I can still wear normal clothes, I do have a bump but its right under my boobs. The sonographer said babys head is right under my ribs so maybe thats why. 

Yes I have another in 4 weeks (31+3) and 4 weeks after that (35+3) They will give me an induction date at the 35 week scan but i'm hoping they will offer me sweeps first. When do you have your 1st growth scan?

Thank you, you are nearly there 

Have they told you when you will be induced? Although I'm sure you will go naturally before lol xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I googled it too, 6 pounds is excellent too!
> 
> Do you have another scan booked at hospital ?
> 
> We have not discussed names at all yet!
> 
> Congrats on reaching third tri?
> 
> Have they said anything about early delivery due to GD
> 
> Thanks, probably why I can still wear normal clothes, I do have a bump but its right under my boobs. The sonographer said babys head is right under my ribs so maybe thats why.
> 
> Yes I have another in 4 weeks (31+3) and 4 weeks after that (35+3) They will give me an induction date at the 35 week scan but i'm hoping they will offer me sweeps first. When do you have your 1st growth scan?
> 
> Thank you, you are nearly there
> 
> Have they told you when you will be induced? Although I'm sure you will go naturally before lol xxxClick to expand...

My next scan is at 28 weeks , I then have them booked at 32 and 36 weeks. They will probably take me in on 2nd sept for induction!


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> My next scan is at 28 weeks , I then have them booked at 32 and 36 weeks. They will probably take me in on 2nd sept for induction!

I'm thinking my induction will be the 1st Sept and last time after 5 days of gel and no contractions they broke my waters. Hope it happens sooner this time.

Not long to wait until your scan :)

Well my pics are no way as good as chimps but I'm no longer team yellow!!! Well she was 80% sure its a girl!!! I'm in shock!!! Really believed and still believe its a boy lol. Still went and bought cream pram sheets after the scan hahaha just couldn't bring myself to buy pink although I'm very happy.
 



Attached Files:







baby 4d.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations on your little girl Mwaah :flower: lovely scan photo.


----------



## dancareoi

Liss you are team pink - whoo hoo - little sister for Banjo.

How come you found out. Thought you were team yellow.

Scan photo is great though .

Also meant to ask if your x is behaving himself !


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> Liss you are team pink - whoo hoo - little sister for Banjo.
> 
> How come you found out. Thought you were team yellow.
> 
> Scan photo is great though .
> 
> Also meant to ask if your x is behaving himself !

Yes a little sister, he seems happy and I am very happy but dreading them sharing a room until he is 10 as no way can i afford to rent a 3 bedded place.

Well i didnt find out and left the scan still not knowing. As for the ex, we decided to make a go of things and he asked the sonographer when i had left the room what the sex was.
Then I sort of asked him later as couldnt bare him knowing and not me.
Banjo is loving having his dad around. Last night was the 1st night he stayed over. He wont be moving in until he shows improvement lol.

Oh baby had moved and wasnt breech anymore xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Mwaah congrats on a baby girl, that's great news and I think your scan pic is awesome, I love her chubby little cheeks. And another go with your ex, why not hey as long as your in control and know what you want more power to you.

I have booked my gtt for end of June will be about 30 weeks by then as couldnt get in any sooner.

How is everyone else doing? I think we have decided on Dalton Cruz for a name, we already have a Logan Tyler & Brody Hunter so I think they all go well together.


----------



## mwaah

Chimpette said:


> Mwaah congrats on a baby girl, that's great news and I think your scan pic is awesome, I love her chubby little cheeks. And another go with your ex, why not hey as long as your in control and know what you want more power to you.
> 
> I have booked my gtt for end of June will be about 30 weeks by then as couldnt get in any sooner.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I think we have decided on Dalton Cruz for a name, we already have a Logan Tyler & Brody Hunter so I think they all go well together.

Thank you I feel like I'm calling the shots. She is chubby lol and will be Lucy Pearl.

I love your boys names, I love the name Brody had it in mind for this one if it was a boy but spelt Brodie. Good luck with GTT hope all is fine xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Congratulations Mwaah!! That must have been a surprise!! 

Pregnancy exhaustion has finally hit me!! I'm impressed that ive dodged it for so long. Olly isn't going to bed easy either so i'm just getting worn out. 

Dalton Cruz is a lovely name Chimpette! Ive settled on Harry James, OH is getting there, he's still a bit unsure as it was his hamsters name as a child :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Love the names everyone is picking , all very organised . We've not discussed it at all!

Liss I hope ex behaves himself , if he doesn't he'll be missing out on so much. It's good though that you will have someone with you for the rest of the pg , it gets more difficult from now on so it is good you have someone ethers for you and won't have to do it on your own!

Third tri now for me too!


----------



## mwaah

PinkEmily said:


> Congratulations Mwaah!! That must have been a surprise!!
> 
> Pregnancy exhaustion has finally hit me!! I'm impressed that ive dodged it for so long. Olly isn't going to bed easy either so i'm just getting worn out.
> 
> Dalton Cruz is a lovely name Chimpette! Ive settled on Harry James, OH is getting there, he's still a bit unsure as it was his hamsters name as a child :haha:

Thank you Pink. Yes it was a surprise, I still don't believe it. She is so active though a lot more than Benjamin ever was.
Awww bless you, does Olly not nap anymore> Can't you grab a power nap in the day?
Harry James is lovely. He'll soon get used to it. We didnt realise until after we had done it but my sister called her first Hollie and our first dog was called Holly then we named DS Benjamin and our first cat was called Benji!! haha

Hope Olly starts to go down for you. xxx



dancareoi said:


> Love the names everyone is picking , all very organised . We've not discussed it at all!
> 
> Liss I hope ex behaves himself , if he doesn't he'll be missing out on so much. It's good though that you will have someone with you for the rest of the pg , it gets more difficult from now on so it is good you have someone ethers for you and won't have to do it on your own!
> 
> Third tri now for me too!

You still have 11 weeks :) But now you have hit the 3rd tri (congratulations) you may want to think about your forever bundles name 

Well so far he seems really excited about the pregnancy. He isnt the baby's dad genetically but he will be for all other purposes and keeps saying that she will be a daddy's girl. I think he has realised what he has missed out on already as although Banjo loves having him around he is still a bit shy with him. He is so funny and always has been but OH is only just seeing it and he is enjoying him. 

How is everyone else? Any baby buys? xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> PinkEmily said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mwaah!! That must have been a surprise!!
> 
> Pregnancy exhaustion has finally hit me!! I'm impressed that ive dodged it for so long. Olly isn't going to bed easy either so i'm just getting worn out.
> 
> Dalton Cruz is a lovely name Chimpette! Ive settled on Harry James, OH is getting there, he's still a bit unsure as it was his hamsters name as a child :haha:
> 
> Thank you Pink. Yes it was a surprise, I still don't believe it. She is so active though a lot more than Benjamin ever was.
> Awww bless you, does Olly not nap anymore> Can't you grab a power nap in the day?
> Harry James is lovely. He'll soon get used to it. We didnt realise until after we had done it but my sister called her first Hollie and our first dog was called Holly then we named DS Benjamin and our first cat was called Benji!! hahau
> 
> Hope Olly starts to go down for you. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Love the names everyone is picking , all very organised . We've not discussed it at all!
> 
> Liss I hope ex behaves himself , if he doesn't he'll be missing out on so much. It's good though that you will have someone with you for the rest of the pg , it gets more difficult from now on so it is good you have someone ethers for you and won't have to do it on your own!
> 
> Third tri now for me too!Click to expand...
> 
> You still have 11 weeks :) But now you have hit the 3rd tri (congratulations) you may want to think about your forever bundles name
> 
> Well so far he seems really excited about the pregnancy. He isnt the baby's dad genetically but he will be for all other purposes and keeps saying that she will be a daddy's girl. I think he has realised what he has missed out on already as although Banjo loves having him around he is still a bit shy with him. He is so funny and always has been but OH is only just seeing it and he is enjoying him.
> 
> How is everyone else? Any baby buys? xxxClick to expand...

I know 11 weeks is all I have left. It seems forever at the moment but I guess it will fly by.

I don't feel ready yet to start buying anything. I want to doule check gender at scan next week them maybe start sorting things at 30 weeks as I'll only have 8 weeks left.

Your ex obviously realises what he was missing. So good for banjo to have his dad around as well.


----------



## Sannie87

Hello everyone,

Congrats on ur pink bundle :flower:

Good to see everyone is doing well.
Our little man will be called George Alexander David, just wish he was here safe & sound as I cannot stop worrying :dohh:

Hope u all had a nice weekend
xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Happy Third tri Dancer :happydance:

Mwaah - Hope things go well with your ex :thumbup:

Loving all the names :D Me and the OH have had our little girls name for a while now. Caitlyn Ella-Rose :cloud9:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Happy Third tri Dancer :happydance:
> 
> Mwaah - Hope things go well with your ex :thumbup:
> 
> Loving all the names :D Me and the OH have had our little girls name for a while now. Caitlyn Ella-Rose :cloud9:

Thanks zebrA.

I love the name Caitlin.


----------



## ghinspire22

My blood sugar readings have been up and down. I perhaps haven't been eating the most balanced meals. I just need to get motivated and focus on eating good foods.

I get worried I am going to kill my babies or something.


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> My blood sugar readings have been up and down. I perhaps haven't been eating the most balanced meals. I just need to get motivated and focus on eating good foods.
> 
> I get worried I am going to kill my babies or something.

The problem with high sugar levels means too much sugar can get passed to baby /babies which means they lay down extra fat which in turn means bigger babies!


----------



## ghinspire22

I am monitoring my levels four times a day now for the week. I am trying to adjust things but if they don't adjust by tomorrow or Friday I'm going to have to talk to both my dietician and my doctor about it. Luckily I see the doctor next Monday. 

I'm hope the babies are fine. They are having a lazier day today. Yesterday morning they were moving like crazy. Today not so much. They must be taking naps.


----------



## PinkEmily

mwaah said:


> PinkEmily said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mwaah!! That must have been a surprise!!
> 
> Pregnancy exhaustion has finally hit me!! I'm impressed that ive dodged it for so long. Olly isn't going to bed easy either so i'm just getting worn out.
> 
> Dalton Cruz is a lovely name Chimpette! Ive settled on Harry James, OH is getting there, he's still a bit unsure as it was his hamsters name as a child :haha:
> 
> Thank you Pink. Yes it was a surprise, I still don't believe it. She is so active though a lot more than Benjamin ever was.
> Awww bless you, does Olly not nap anymore> Can't you grab a power nap in the day?
> Harry James is lovely. He'll soon get used to it. We didnt realise until after we had done it but my sister called her first Hollie and our first dog was called Holly then we named DS Benjamin and our first cat was called Benji!! haha
> 
> Hope Olly starts to go down for you. xxxClick to expand...

This little one is a lot more active than Olly was, he was awake all morning kicking my desk at work :haha: I think my colleagues must think im strange, everytime he makes a big movement it makes me gasp :dohh:
Aww the names Hollie and Benji obviously have a special meaning to you both. 
Olly still naps but he will sleep for upto 2 hours and wake up at around 4ish, then he's not tired enough to go to bed at 7pm and its an ongoing fight to get him to stay in bed, he'll go to sleep at 9pm if we are lucky! 
Ive tried to keep him awake all day but he gets to 5pm and turns into an emotional wreck :dohh: then falls asleep. 
The only way I can get him to go to bed at 7-8pm is if we are out somewhere then he has a little catnap in the car. I miss having evenings to myself boohoo haha


----------



## PinkEmily

I had my 28 week midwife appointment this afternoon, it seems the baby is lying transverse which makes sense because i can often feel pressure on my right hip and left ribs, now i know its his head and bottom :haha: Everything else is looking good, bloods came back fine and i now finally have confirmation of my blood group, only took 3 attempts and 29 weeks to find out. haha


----------



## Chimpette

PinkEmily said:


> mwaah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkEmily said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mwaah!! That must have been a surprise!!
> 
> Pregnancy exhaustion has finally hit me!! I'm impressed that ive dodged it for so long. Olly isn't going to bed easy either so i'm just getting worn out.
> 
> Dalton Cruz is a lovely name Chimpette! Ive settled on Harry James, OH is getting there, he's still a bit unsure as it was his hamsters name as a child :haha:
> 
> Thank you Pink. Yes it was a surprise, I still don't believe it. She is so active though a lot more than Benjamin ever was.
> Awww bless you, does Olly not nap anymore> Can't you grab a power nap in the day?
> Harry James is lovely. He'll soon get used to it. We didnt realise until after we had done it but my sister called her first Hollie and our first dog was called Holly then we named DS Benjamin and our first cat was called Benji!! haha
> 
> Hope Olly starts to go down for you. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> This little one is a lot more active than Olly was, he was awake all morning kicking my desk at work :haha: I think my colleagues must think im strange, everytime he makes a big movement it makes me gasp :dohh:
> Aww the names Hollie and Benji obviously have a special meaning to you both.
> Olly still naps but he will sleep for upto 2 hours and wake up at around 4ish, then he's not tired enough to go to bed at 7pm and its an ongoing fight to get him to stay in bed, he'll go to sleep at 9pm if we are lucky!
> Ive tried to keep him awake all day but he gets to 5pm and turns into an emotional wreck :dohh: then falls asleep.
> The only way I can get him to go to bed at 7-8pm is if we are out somewhere then he has a little catnap in the car. I miss having evenings to myself boohoo hahaClick to expand...

Hi Pink,

I don't dare let Brody sleep, when I do he's up until a bout 10-11pm, drives me mad, so I stopped him napping last year and now he goes to bed at 7:30 and sleeps the whole night through until 7am. I usually give him a bath at 5pm to wake him abit so he lasts until 7:30 LOL

Just trying to potty train him, although not going very well I have to say.. haha

I'm loving everyone's names they are picking, they are lovely.

Just realised I'm going to have to cancel by GTT test as it's the same day as my Logan's sports day and I'm not missing that. Hopefully I'll be able to get an appointment for the following week.

How's everyone else doing..?

xx


----------



## PinkEmily

Im gradually weaning off napping now, i'll just have to deal with the grumpiness :haha:

We are potty training too, or trying to! He's fine at home and will use his potty no problem but he would still rather wear a nappy. He had a silly afternoon on thursday and kept having accidents, not tried him again since. Chimpette are you trying to get Brody out of nappies before the baby arrives? 

My goodness i am aching today and have period type pains too. Hubby is off this weekend so hopefully i can get a bit of rest. 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all ,

Potty training ! With my first we started when he was about 2 1/2 and he got it straight away. We started my daughter around the same time and it took forever with her! She was in nappies at night until she was 6!

I kept putting it off with my youngest , he was 3 in may and we started in march. We spent the whole weekend in the house and didn't go out and let him run round all weekend with nothing on his bottom half. I kept the potty in the play room and took him at least every half hour. When we did to out we put pull ups on, as once you take the nappy off you should never go back to nappies 

We would take him to the toilet before we went out, we would take him again when we got where we were going and then every half hour.

During the next week we would take everything off in be house and still kept taking him to the potty , he was in pull ups at pre school and nursery and they would take him every half hour too .

We then went down to Wales and I out him in pull ups for the 3 hour journey and he was dry when we arrived . We then put him in pants and just made sure we carried on taking him every half hour and we didn't have any accidents all week.

We have not looked back. He has nappies at night still but we are very pleased on how quickly he did it.

We then started to leave it longer between toilet trips so he would then start asking to go!

Good luck!


----------



## Chimpette

Brody was 2 in March, and we started Logan about the same time, although with Logan's autism we managed to get him dry just before his 3rd birthday but the pooping was a whole different matter. He has always been dry at night though, i'm hoping Brody will follow suit.

Brody was good all morning today and then suddenly wet himself this afternoon, and pooped in his pants. I've started a reward chart so i'm hoping that will encourage him.

I hate potty training.. hahahahahahahahahahahaha 

Pink not really doing it because baby is coming, just my friends little girl is now potty trained and she is 3.5 months older than Brody, so thought I would try it. Doesn't bother me if he doesn't get it, I just get annoyed with the whole scrubbing carpets.. haha


----------



## dancareoi

Whooping cough - is anyone considering or already had the whooping cough vaccine.

I hadn't given it any thought, but I had a text tonight off my daugjter's friend's mom telling me their 2 month old baby was rushed to hospital Thursday night. She has whooping cough. She's on an HDU unit, on 2 lots of antibiotics and an iv drip!

It's goth wondering whether to have it and whether it is safe for pregnant women. It is given between 28-38 weeks of pg , but no clinical trials have actually been carried out on pregnant women.

I had a similar dilemma when pg with my youngest and swine flu , but I did get the swine flu jab in the end. A doctor advised the risks of getting swine flu would be far worse than any problem which may arise from not having it.

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies.

Well pregnancy has hit me haha. I waddle ( that bad that Benjamin has started copying me!! Saying Lucy baby is making me walk like this!! )
Heartburn has kicked in and i have another blooming water infection and I have been put on iron tablets. I also don't feel like its going to be a vaginal birth more like a scene from Alien where she will just burst out of my tummy!! I still haven't put on much weight with but I am huge!!! i even put on maternity trousers today!! The OH even commented that I am so much bigger than I was full term with Banjo!!

I had the whooping cough jab on Wednesday and by gum my arm is only just feeling normal again. The midwife said it will cover the baby until her 8 weeks jabs and whooping cough is on the rise so i went and had it.

Napping and potty training argghhhhh!!! Banjo is so good when we are at home. He uses the potty or toilet but as soon as he has clothes on he totally forgets and its accidents galore!! I really don't think he is ready.
As for napping he really needs one, I don't know how I would keep him awake but the days he does nap he doesnt go down until 9 but he does sleep until 9 too. Which isnt great on pre-school days. LOL.

Baby buys.... OK I did it, I bought pink!!! 2 dresses and a cardi and a new pink colour pack and changing bag for the second Babystyle Oyster pram I bought. She had better be a pink bump now hahaha

How is everyone else doing?? I can't believe she could be here in less than 9 weeks. It has to be the worlds quickest pregnancy!! :) xxx


----------



## dancareoi

I wil speak to my consultant at hospital about whooping cough.

My friends little girl is still in hospital and has shown a very slight improvement.

We did look at pushchairs over the weekend. We have a travel system we bought for DS 12 years ago which has done for all the kids but is quite big

We now have to consider storage space in car! We have a huyundi Santa Fe. Most the time we keep it at 5 seats with a huge boot but you can use seats in back to make 6 or 7 seater but this uses boot space.

We will need 6 seats which doesn't leave much room so we thought a smaller pushchair would be better but we saw them in mothercare front one up which didn't seem any smaller . So we may stick with what we have. 

It will only be a problem when we go down to Wales. However we could get a roof box or a trailer! Or take 2 cars!

We saw a functional vehicle yesterday but DH not keen its a Hyundai i800. An 8 seater vehicle with a big boot, it would be perfect! DH says its like the A team van!

We shall have to think!

I'm a pumpkin now!

Time is ticking on for all of us!


----------



## mwaah

Hope the your friends little girl recovers quickly.

I would love a Vauxhall Zafira but as we will only be having 2 children i dont think it would really be that needed. i just wanted a bigger boot so i could fit the pram and the shopping in.

Tell your hubby you need an A Team van!! haha you will have a little team xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Dance I'm so jealous, I've wanted a santa fe for years...! Infact that's what we're trying to get now, saw one we liked just trying to get the finance now.


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope your friends Daughter recovers soon Dancer :hugs:

We have just changed our car from a Renault Clio to a Vauxhall Zafira. The pram wouldn't fit in the clio nor can I stand 3 door cars when we have a family. He was a lovely little runner though, sad to see him go. /Soppy :blush:

Hope everyone is doing well :wave:


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Dance I'm so jealous, I've wanted a santa fe for years...! Infact that's what we're trying to get now, saw one we liked just trying to get the finance now.

It's a lovely car. We bought it brand new 3 years ago and it was only £23k. They have now gone upon price to £35k!

Friends little girl still in hospital and being fed via a tube!

Afm - had 28 week scan scan today, we are still team pink, she opened her legs to give us a good look!

I have a biconuate shaped womb and she Is wedged on the right hand side, head down, she'll hopefully stay that way as not much room to move.

She weighs approx 2.12 at the moment! If she continues to follow the line she'll be 7.2-7.4 when born 
.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thoughts to your friends little girl :flower:

Glad your scan went well too :)


----------



## PinkEmily

Sorry to hear about your friends little girl Dancareoi, hope hope she improves soon x Glad your scan went well :)

This is where we went wrong with potty training, when i officially started the second day went great then OH came home and stuck him back in nappies which really confused him, he sat on the potty and didn't understand why there was nothing there when he stood up. Now OH is on board properly Olly just doesn't want to go nappy free. 
He's been back in nappies again for a few days. I need the confidence to stick at it, when he starts acting up and having accidents he just wares me out and i stick him back in his nappy. I'll try again tomorrow, ive got to go to my mums in the afternoon though, so may see how a trip out nappy free goes. OH is on nights all week so we will mostly be at home. 

Ive just gone from a Fiat Grande Punto to a Honda CRV, quite a step up but its perfect for our holidays now. OH has a citroen C2 which is only teenie, cant even fit the carseat into the back! 

We have a M&P pliko Pramette which i love! But i cant fit my maxi cosi on it so we bought a second hand Quinny Buzz which lovely, quite bulky though. 
I really really want a Bugaboo Buffalo, its not out til September though and theres no way im paying full price. Told OH we will have to have a 3rd baby once i can afford a Buffalo 2nd hand haha.


----------



## ghinspire22

I had my 28 week scan yesterday. The twins are doing well. My breech baby girl TURNED! She and her brother are now head down. I now have to pray that they continue on growing and they boy stay in that position. My boy is 2lbs 8oz and my girl is 2lbs 7oz. I think those are pretty good weights. The heart rates were 153 and 135. I think those are good too. I just keep hoping that these babies stay in until around 36 weeks.


----------



## tekkitten

I had my first Braxton hicks today :/ it was so weird! But what was weirder was it was near the bottom of my tummy, not the top. It felt super weird!


----------



## Zebra2023

Pleased everything is well Ghin :flower:

Tek - Mine have been quite low too :thumbup:


----------



## Chimpette

Tik & Zebra - mine too.. LOL nice to know i'm in good company x


----------



## dancareoi

Ghin glad all is going well with the twins.

I have had a little bit of tightening but mine is at the top to the right , just where her bottom is!


----------



## mwaah

How is the potty training going Pink??

All our babies seem to be roughly the same weight. Must be a good sign. Glad all the babies are doing well. 2 weeks until my next growth scan. She is very active and my tummy moves all the time.

xxxx


----------



## tekkitten

That's very good to know! Everything I read seems to say you feel them up high. Glad to know its normal :D


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry i've been awol ladies. had so much on recently.

Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## dancareoi

My friends little girl came out of hospital yesterday, although she will still be coughing for the next couple of months .

Have booked my whooping cough jab for next Tuesday .


----------



## mwaah

dancareoi said:


> My friends little girl came out of hospital yesterday, although she will still be coughing for the next couple of months .
> 
> Have booked my whooping cough jab for next Tuesday .

Thats great she is home. Poor little might, coughing isnt fun and not when so young.

Dont have it done in the arm you sleep on!! hahaha She asked me which side I wanted it in and I said my left as I'm right handed and didn't think that I sleep either on my tummy or on my left side. It was very uncomfortable!!

I feel so unorganised this time around. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi glad your friends little girl seems to be on the mend. I had the whooping cough vaccine last weeks. It didn't hurt being done but after is slightly sorer than other injections I've had but nothing too bad.

I can't beleive I'm 30 weeks today :shock: I've attatched a bump picture. 

I'm also a very proud mummy right now. Chloe is 2 years 8 months and was potty trained just after Christmas in the day. Last week we tried her at night and she has yet to have a night time accident!!!

mwaah weren't you staying team yellow. just seen from your 28 week scan your team :pink: x
 



Attached Files:







30.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mwaah

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi glad your friends little girl seems to be on the mend. I had the whooping cough vaccine last weeks. It didn't hurt being done but after is slightly sorer than other injections I've had but nothing too bad.
> 
> I can't beleive I'm 30 weeks today :shock: I've attatched a bump picture.
> 
> I'm also a very proud mummy right now. Chloe is 2 years 8 months and was potty trained just after Christmas in the day. Last week we tried her at night and she has yet to have a night time accident!!!
> 
> mwaah weren't you staying team yellow. just seen from your 28 week scan your team :pink: x

Injections dont usually bother me but the day after having this one my arm went really heavy and I knew I had an injection for about 4 days.

Congrats!! I'll be 30 weeks on Sunday woop woop never thought after 3 losses I would ever get this far again :) I cant see a pic??

Well done Chloe!!! Thats fab for her age. Banjo hasnt quite grasped days yet when he has clothes on.

Yes I stayed team all the way until week 28!! Had a 4d scan as hubby and I are getting back together and thought it would help him feel involved with the baby as it isnt his. He found out the sex then I asked him later...naughty me. I must admit I feel like I have bonded with this baby now.

I'm proud of you for staying team yellow...
I have no will power lol x xx


----------



## mwaah

Lovely bump!!! Can see it now xxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah aww I hope things are going well with getting back with hubby and its good he wants to bond with the baby with it not being his.

And yes people said why dont i let DH find out and not find out myself and i knew i would have caved that way. This was from my 20 week scan i couldn't cave.


----------



## Zebra2023

Dancer - Pleased she is out of hospital, that is great. Poor little girl that she will be coughing for a while :hugs:

MTC - Happy 30 weeks :flower: lovely bump you have there.

I have been in to hospital yesterday and today to check on my little girl, I had some really bad pains yesterday low down and haven't felt her move so I went in to labour ward to get checked over, they did another CTG, heartbeat strong, was moving as we could hear on the doppler but I couldn't feel it. They booked me in for a scan this morning and to go see maternity assessment afterwards. The scan showed she was ok, blood flow fine and amnio fluid is good, she is still breech too, the midwife said yesterday she was back to head down. I guess it is easy to mistake the bum for a head though :haha: They were going to keep me in hospital over night but myself and my partner are having problems with his work, not letting him go and such, didn't let me speak to him either so we are going to filing complaints against this because it happens every time. I have another scan booked for next week for them to check on us instead and to see my consultant. They will be seeing me every week now instead of every 4 weeks because of the lack of movement and pains I get everyday on and off. They haven't really pin pointed what it is, they said it could be the way my little girl is laying or my ligaments stretching but it is rather painful so they/we are not so sure :wacko: been tested for UTI, all clear. They checked my cervix too, closed. They swabbed me at the same time so will be waiting results on that. First time I have experienced going to hospital on my own, all because of my partners work. Bunch of flipping idiots :growlmad:


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 glad all seems to be okay with scan. Sorry partners work are being awful x


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you MTC :flower:


----------



## PinkEmily

Wow MTC, well done Chloe!! Ive given up on the potty training for now, decided he's not ready. He does do wees and poos on the potty but over the 3 days he still had accidents. Yesterday he had 3 in the morning and i just thought stuff it. He asked to go to the toilet today before his bath which was good, he's usually a bath time wee-er. :haha:

Dancareoi, so glad to hear your friends little girl is out of hospital :)

Zebra, so happy that the baby is okay and the hospital seem to be doing a great job of looking after you both. Your OHs work sound awful! 

I had a scare on Wednesday night too. This baby is a big mover/kicker and it occurred to me as i was getting in bed that i hadn't felt any movement in a while. So i lay down and waited - nothing. I then felt where he was and poked, moved and prodded him - nothing. I called up OH at work in tears, he said to use the doppler, which i did and found the heartbeat. Thankfully the baby started moving slightly. Im putting it down to having a growth spurt that day, hes been getting more and more active since then. I'll never forget trying to move him though, it was awful. I pushed him and he just didnt move in the slightest!


----------



## MadamRose

they say boys often train later pink.

And aww yes i find days when i am really active i wont feel baby. i will be able to panic and will get a big thump or a back pressed against my belly lol. Glad all is okay x


----------



## dancareoi

I have those days when baby is less active!

Getting closer for us all now, we'll be placing bets soon to see who's first!

9 weeks Monday for me , induction at 38 weeks , although I have a feeling I may go before that on my own!


----------



## dancareoi

I hate those days when baby is less active!

Getting closer for us all now, we'll be placing bets soon to see who's first!

9 weeks Monday for me , induction at 38 weeks , although I have a feeling I may go before that on my own!


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks pink :flower: The hospital have been great, such a relief how well they treat me. I won't bother going on about the OH work :haha: there is a lot I could say about them.

Sorry to hear you didn't have such a good day yourself, pleased things are ok though :thumbup:


----------



## PinkEmily

Dancareoi, i wont be first :haha: I may be due before everyone but i bet the baby arrives late! You could possibly be the first to pop :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I had the same thing last week pink. I was at a wedding all day and never felt the baby for what seemed to be a couple days. 
I was freaking out and then i was reading my pregnancy app on my phone for what to expect at 29/30 wks and it said word for word that you may notice less movement due to baby growing and having less space..:dohh: i felt so much better after reading that.

Then later that night baby was finally active.


----------



## MadamRose

I don't think I will be very early. Chloe was late so expecting this one to be late too. 

Baby is causing me loads of gip today, pressing its back out against my stomach really hard almost constantly and it really hurts :(


----------



## Second Chance

Aww I cant believe how close we are all getting... I remember when September was so far away!!


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> I don't think I will be very early. Chloe was late so expecting this one to be late too.
> 
> Baby is causing me loads of gip today, pressing its back out against my stomach really hard almost constantly and it really hurts :(

I get that, she seems to push her bottom out and everything goes hard!

So uncomfortable at night as well. My hips keep hurting and I have to keep changing sides, which isn't easy in itself it it to take your bump with you !

9 weeks at most for me now!


----------



## MadamRose

It's crazy second chance. It's 1st July which means some of our babies will undoubtedly be making an appearance next month! It's exciting and scary at the same time


----------



## Zebra2023

Can't believe it is July already :shock: not long for us now ladies. MTC - scary that they could be yeah. 

I get married this month, nerves are kicking in big time :blush:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Exciting zebra! R u doing something big and lavish?? :) are you getting a fitting right before the big day to make sure the dress fits??


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 good luck with the wedding. I was due in October with chloe and got married at end of July, and somehow still fitted in a normal size 12 wedding dress. 

And yes i dont think i will be one of them people i am guesing i will go over as i did with chloe. Im actually wondering if their they may have the same date of the month. Chloe was due 6th born 10th, this baby due 6th so maybe it be 10th too


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Dh got a cold, passed it to our toddler, toddler now passed it to me....and I NOW I CANNOT TALK!
woke up this morning and lost my voice!

Hope this doesn't affect bubs :shrug: i do have a scan next week again


----------



## Zebra2023

Army - we are getting married in Church then off to a venue with quite a lot of family and friends to party, so yeah quite big ish :) I have a fitting on Thursday and will probably get one a few days before wedding too. Last time I tried it on it still fit me which was great :D

MTC - Thank you :flower: Aww that is good, gives me hope that I will still fit in mine :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra hope the dress fitting goes well.

Army sorry you are feeling under he weather, I think it's worse when pg as you are limited with painkillers etc

Had my whooping cough jab this morning and my arm has started throbbing !


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Dancer :flower: I will let you all know how it goes :D

Hope your arm feels better soon, mine healed quite quickly compared to when I had the flu jab :)


----------



## mwaah

How exciting Zebra, I got married in the June and DS was due Sept. We had a fab day minus alcohol for me.

I gave the flu jab a miss this time but opted for the 3 day throbbing arm whooping cough jab. Hope it stops soon for you Lisa.

Hope you feel better soon Army.

MTC I wont be 1st either. The consultant said anytime from the 24th August they will induce depending how my growth scans go. But it took 5 days from 1st being induced until DS actually arrived so unless they use dynamite this time i dont think she is going to come quickly.

This little one is very active and has some painful ninja moves going on in there.

sorry if i missed anyone, hope everyone is doing ok xxxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Just occured to me last night that my baby is due NEXT MONTH! Chances are he will be a September baby but its such a cool thing to say :haha: Its really not long before our babies arrive! 

How exciting Zebra!!! I only got married in November, I could honestly do it all over again! Hope the final preparations are going well :D

Ive not had my whooping cough vaccine, in fact neither the consultant or midwife have mentioned it to me, will have to ask her next week.

My bump is so low, can't work out how the baby is lying because he moves all the time. I weighed myself this morning too, i've gained about 16-17lbs so not too bad. I put so much weight on with Olly and it took ages to budge so hopefully this time it won't be so bad.


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Just occured to me last night that my baby is due NEXT MONTH! Chances are he will be a September baby but its such a cool thing to say :haha: Its really not long before our babies arrive!
> 
> How exciting Zebra!!! I only got married in November, I could honestly do it all over again! Hope the final preparations are going well :D
> 
> Ive not had my whooping cough vaccine, in fact neither the consultant or midwife have mentioned it to me, will have to ask her next week.
> 
> My bump is so low, can't work out how the baby is lying because he moves all the time. I weighed myself this morning too, i've gained about 16-17lbs so not too bad. I put so much weight on with Olly and it took ages to budge so hopefully this time it won't be so bad.

Time is certainly ticking on!

My DH and I will be celebrating our 16th wedding anniversary next month. We have actually been together nearly 25 years!

My arm is still a little tender today and I had to be careful sleeping on it last night .


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Mwaah and Pink :flower: Lovely to know many of you ladies have got married when pregnant, I am really excited but nervous. I will have a pregnant bridesmaid too :haha: she is 22 weeks pregnant at the moment. 

Dancer - that is adorable :flower: hope you have a wonderful anniversary next month. Have you got any plans?


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Thank you Mwaah and Pink :flower: Lovely to know many of you ladies have got married when pregnant, I am really excited but nervous. I will have a pregnant bridesmaid too :haha: she is 22 weeks pregnant at the moment.
> 
> Dancer - that is adorable :flower: hope you have a wonderful anniversary next month. Have you got any plans?

No plans at moment, after 16 years and 3 kids they sort of pass by without much fuss!

I think it's a Friday this year, so maybe my mom will babysit and we can go out for something to eat.

Although DH bday is 15h August , mine is 27th August and our anniversary falls in between on 23rd, so a busy time.


----------



## Zebra2023

You could join it all together in one night? Hope you manage to do something lovely :flower:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Hope the dress fitting went well Zebra. I can't wait to see your pics of the big day!

It will be our 7th wedding anniversary in September, not bad for what people said was a holiday romance. I met him in Fiji whilst travelling round the world, was suppose to be there for 10 days, he was the security at the hostel we were staying in, and after that first kiss that was it I was hooked! I ended up staying on and off for 2 years and then we got married and moved back to the UK as I missed wotsits and jacket potatoes... haha

I think baby is lying transverse or breech as I'm getting lots of movement low down and hardly nothing on top. I have an appointment with the midwife next Friday so I guess I'll find out then. Also got another scan booked for the 13th Aug to check the size of the baby, and had my GTT test today, so keeping fingers crossed that it will be negative like it was with Brody.

Gonna have to run, as Brody is badgering me for a bath LOL Keep well ladies, speak to you soon

xxx


----------



## PinkEmily

I've been in a bit of a pickle tonight. Started getting period type cramps which gradually got stronger and had a lot of pressure around my hips and pelvic area. My tummy has been really hard too. I'm not sure whether the baby could be engaging? I know it's early and it's my second so the chances are low. I've had quite a lot of Braxton hicks over the past few days too. I can't really remember engaging with Olly as he was quite late doing so. Just going to run a bath and see if I can relax everywhere.


----------



## Zebra2023

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hope the dress fitting went well Zebra. I can't wait to see your pics of the big day!
> 
> It will be our 7th wedding anniversary in September, not bad for what people said was a holiday romance. I met him in Fiji whilst travelling round the world, was suppose to be there for 10 days, he was the security at the hostel we were staying in, and after that first kiss that was it I was hooked! I ended up staying on and off for 2 years and then we got married and moved back to the UK as I missed wotsits and jacket potatoes... haha
> 
> I think baby is lying transverse or breech as I'm getting lots of movement low down and hardly nothing on top. I have an appointment with the midwife next Friday so I guess I'll find out then. Also got another scan booked for the 13th Aug to check the size of the baby, and had my GTT test today, so keeping fingers crossed that it will be negative like it was with Brody.
> 
> Gonna have to run, as Brody is badgering me for a bath LOL Keep well ladies, speak to you soon
> 
> xxx

Thank you :flower: it went really well, it still fits, she has to bring it in still which I am gobsmacked about :shock: 

Aww that is so adorable how you met :cloud9: Wow I would love to travel the world, bet that was amazing. Lol at missing wotsits and jacket potatoes :haha:



PinkEmily said:


> I've been in a bit of a pickle tonight. Started getting period type cramps which gradually got stronger and had a lot of pressure around my hips and pelvic area. My tummy has been really hard too. I'm not sure whether the baby could be engaging? I know it's early and it's my second so the chances are low. I've had quite a lot of Braxton hicks over the past few days too. I can't really remember engaging with Olly as he was quite late doing so. Just going to run a bath and see if I can relax everywhere.

Hope things have calmed down and that you are ok :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Sounds lie a nice weight gain Pink 

dancareoi 25 years sounds like you are both doing really well :D mine and dh's 3rd wedding anniversary is coming up this month

Zebra2023 aww having a pregnant bridesmaid will be nice. my friend has just been a bridesmaid for someone at 37 weeks pregnant. 

Pink i hope the pain calmed down.

Saw new midwife today she was really nice. Blood pressure nice and low 2nd lowest it been all pregnancy. Baby is head down and 4/5th engaged, so she thinks baby will bob, fundal height was 30 at 30+6. She doing my home birth appointment in 3 and half weeks!


----------



## PinkEmily

The pain started to calm down after a couple of hours. SIL thinks i should have phoned the midwife unit just to make sure.


----------



## Zebra2023

Wow that is pretty amazing MTC, 37 weeks pregnant :) Pleased all is well with you and your baby too.

Pink glad things have calmed down :flower: Maybe give them a ring to be on safe side?

I am suffering really badly from heartburn, I have never had it so bad. It hurts to swallow :( I have had it constantly for like 3 days :shock:


----------



## MadamRose

Pink do whatever you feel comfortable with doing. Glad they have calmed though 

thanks zebra. And on the heartburn i've got that too, had it for a good few weeks on and off now. never had it like this with DD it's so horrible isn't it


----------



## tekkitten

I had it super bad last night :/ I think I got up at 5am or so and had a glass of milk, as the tums were all the way downstairs :haha: 

Seriously getting tired of it though. I'm not too bad during the day, but every flippin night with the heartburn. And I suppose its only going to get worse :S


----------



## Zebra2023

It sure is horrible, I put a post up about it and others on there who are on aspirin can have gaviscon, I can't. I bought some to find it sitting in the cupboard as my Doctor said no, he wouldn't prescribe it either. It affects the way aspirin is absorbed. I have had midwives and others say it too. Although someone did say I can have it when I am not taking aspirin but I have had more no don't than yeah. It is all confusing, baby brain :dohh:

I tried milk tek but it didn't work, nothing natural seems to for me :( trip back to the Doctors to see what he can do after reading my thread as it can be quite serious :shock:


----------



## tekkitten

Yuk zebra, sorry to hear that :/ it totally sucks. Are you able to use Tums at all? I have it sitting beside my bed, I did the milk thing because of it being at the way downstairs. I take it every night at some point in the middle of the night. Hopefully it's not doing anything bad to my teeth lol.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks Tek, it is really horrible. I don't wish it upon anyone, I don't think I am going to get much relief from it until I get to the doctors next week :( I think Tums is an American thing, not sure if we have anything like that over here, from the thread I don't think we do. They are like sweets aren't they? If anything rennie is probably similar. 

It can damage enamel someone said on the thread, I hope not for both of us :shock:


----------



## Chimpette

Pink - Glad things have settled down, and baby is ok.

Got the results of my GTT and it's negative again... woohoo! Very pleased about that!

Potty training is still driving me mad, and commuting into London. Definitely not looking forward to next week with how hot it's suppose to be for the next 2 weeks, but I'm using my annual leave so I'm leaving work at 36 weeks which is the earliest I have ever left. My last 2 boys I didn't leave until 38.5 and 39 weeks. So it'll be nice to have the summer hols off with the boys before the baby arrives.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend

xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Good news on your GTT results chimp :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Chimp food news on GTT .

Sorry for those who have heartburn I am lucky enough not to have suffered .

Has fortnightly check up at hospital yesterday. My iron levels are really low so I need to start on iron tablets now.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry to hear about iron levels :( on a brighter note, happy 30 weeks :D

This weather is amazing but gosh it's so warm :shock:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Sorry to hear about iron levels :( on a brighter note, happy 30 weeks :D
> 
> This weather is amazing but gosh it's so warm :shock:

It's beautiful isn't it. Perhaps a bit too warm for us pg ladies!


----------



## mwaah

Hiya all.

Hope baby is behaving for you Pink and no more scares.

Fab news about the GTT Chimp.

I'm on iron tablets too Lisa that combined with the metformin, I practically live on the throne!!!

Heartburn has got me good and proper. I feel for all you ladies that have it. Dr gave me gaviscon on prescription.

I love the weather!!! Just wish i could be sipping cocktails too. The dog is being a bit neglected though as I feel huge and have to waddle everywhere. Even getting out of a chair is a struggle and the bump is so high. She is kicking really low today and hoping she isnt breech at my scan tomorrow.

7 weeks and she could be here.....I'm so not ready lol

How is everyone else??? xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hiya all.
> 
> Hope baby is behaving for you Pink and no more scares.
> 
> Fab news about the GTT Chimp.
> 
> I'm on iron tablets too Lisa that combined with the metformin, I practically live on the throne!!!
> 
> Heartburn has got me good and proper. I feel for all you ladies that have it. Dr gave me gaviscon on prescription.
> 
> I love the weather!!! Just wish i could be sipping cocktails too. The dog is being a bit neglected though as I feel huge and have to waddle everywhere. Even getting out of a chair is a struggle and the bump is so high. She is kicking really low today and hoping she isnt breech at my scan tomorrow.
> 
> 7 weeks and she could be here.....I'm so not ready lol
> 
> How is everyone else??? xxxx

Getting out of chairs is a problem for me too! My bump is quite low. baby is on the right so that's where all my movement is.

I have started getting BH. As baby is on right that goes really hard and sticks out really far but he left side remains flat, so my belly is at an angle!

Liss hope scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> mwaah said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all.
> 
> Hope baby is behaving for you Pink and no more scares.
> 
> Fab news about the GTT Chimp.
> 
> I'm on iron tablets too Lisa that combined with the metformin, I practically live on the throne!!!
> 
> Heartburn has got me good and proper. I feel for all you ladies that have it. Dr gave me gaviscon on prescription.
> 
> I love the weather!!! Just wish i could be sipping cocktails too. The dog is being a bit neglected though as I feel huge and have to waddle everywhere. Even getting out of a chair is a struggle and the bump is so high. She is kicking really low today and hoping she isnt breech at my scan tomorrow.
> 
> 7 weeks and she could be here.....I'm so not ready lol
> 
> How is everyone else??? xxxx
> 
> Getting out of chairs is a problem for me too! My bump is quite low. baby is on the right so that's where all my movement is.
> 
> I have started getting BH. As baby is on right that goes really hard and sticks out really far but he left side remains flat, so my belly is at an angle!
> 
> Liss hope scan goes well tomorrowClick to expand...

Meant to post this last week, 29 week bump


----------



## mwaah

Thats an amazing bump Lisa. I'm so jealous!!! I took a side on piccie in the bathroom and I dont look pregnant at all!! All I have is my over hang down below hahaha
Still wearing my normal jeans and last summers crop trousers. No idea why i have to waddle haha

Thanks, fingers crossed its punches I'm feeling and not kicks. I cant feel where she is. I'm useless. Your bump looks perfect and not at an angle :) xx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Thats an amazing bump Lisa. I'm so jealous!!! I took a side on piccie in the bathroom and I dont look pregnant at all!! All I have is my over hang down below hahaha
> Still wearing my normal jeans and last summers crop trousers. No idea why i have to waddle haha
> 
> Thanks, fingers crossed its punches I'm feeling and not kicks. I cant feel where she is. I'm useless. Your bump looks perfect and not at an angle :) xx

Thanks, sideways on looks normal , it's looking down when it looks lopsided! I'll try and take a picture next time to show you 

When I had scan a couple of weeks ago I was surprised to find baby was head down due to movements. I thought the lump I could feel at top was the head but its actually her bottlom. He feet are in my side 

How's DH behaving?


----------



## mwaah

Well scan wasnt great. She is head down at least but her abdominal measurement was off the graph!!! She is a 5lber at 31+3!!
I have been put on insulin again along side the metformin. I have to go back weekly and another scan in 3 weeks. They are talking of inducing at 37 weeks if the insulin doesn't slow the growth of her tummy down.

Hehehe its still a lovely bump lob sided or not.

DH is doing ok. He stayed at the weekend but had man flu so was neither use nor ornament lol xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Well scan wasnt great. She is head down at least but her abdominal measurement was off the graph!!! She is a 5lber at 31+3!!
> I have been put on insulin again along side the metformin. I have to go back weekly and another scan in 3 weeks. They are talking of inducing at 37 weeks if the insulin doesn't slow the growth of her tummy down.
> 
> Hehehe its still a lovely bump lob sided or not.
> 
> DH is doing ok. He stayed at the weekend but had man flu so was neither use nor ornament lol xxxx

Whoa! Hopefully insulin will do the trick, if not you only have 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Zebra2023

Dancer - Sure is a little too much for us pregnant ladies. Thankfully it is a little cooler today :) Loving your bump too! Gorgeous and very neat.

Mwaah - Sorry to hear about the not so good scan, good that she is head down now. Keep us updated :flower:

As for heartburn, I can't get in to the Doctors unitl Monday, fully booked :(


----------



## Zebra2023

So the nurseries are finished. She does have two but one is for when she is old enough for her cot. Which will be the pink one. The cream one will be from birth, although she will be in with us she still will be using it at times for naps and such as well as me changing her etc in there.

Just a few photos to show you ladies :flower:

Can't wait to see everyone else's photos :)

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130710_203412_zps4a811881.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130710_203438_zpsa6311c12.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130710_203429_zps6730e233.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130710_203419_zpse634844e.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130710_192030_zps8be6fe59.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130710_191932_zpsf6c9629e.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130710_192057_zpsb532810e.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130710_191951_zps1dfeaef1.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130710_191923_zps41064443.jpg


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Scan 2hrs away. Hopefully zachary isn't breech anymore! Lovely pics everyone!

I would show my nursery but unfortunately ds2 won't have much of a nursery. He will be sharing our room until we move next spring. Ds1 is in the only other room we have. We do have a den/loft area but it is packed with boxes. Cant wait to move into a bigger house!!

Very jealous of your nursery zebra...its so cute!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope everything goes well at your scan Army :flower: Hope he has turned :)

Thank you :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Army good luck for your scan.

Zebra I love your nursery it looks lovely .

We haven't done anything yet!

My youngest is in the smallest room and although he's 3 he's still in the cot!

Baby will be with us for about 4 months ish and will then move to DS room. He will move to his sisters room and she will have the spare room. She can't wait to move into it, it's a big room with a double bed and an en-suite.

Eldest DS will stay in his room and won't have to move. We are lucky that we have 5 bedrooms!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Danca: at 4 months will your baby be sharing a room? I thought about that but ds1 is such a light sleeper, he wakes up over the tinest sounds.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Head down:happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Head down:happydance:

Great news, looks like all ready to go!

Baby will share with us for the start, but then will move into room on her own and won't be sharing with any of the others, as you say, could easily disturb the others if with them


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks Dancer :flower: Aww I bet your daughter will love that :thumbup: Us girlies have always needed big rooms, I had a big room to myself growing up so going to do the same for Caitlyn. We have a 3 bed roomed house, two big rooms one small ish room. Are you going to be re-decorating at all?

Army - Good news that he is now head down :)

AFM - Had a midwife appointment today, everything is good, tummy measuring at 32 weeks. She is still breech. Her head is on my right and her tummy/legs are on my left :haha: so I have a very lopsided tummy at the moment.


----------



## PinkEmily

Wow Zebra, I love your nursery!! Olly and the baby will be sharing a room eventually, I'll try and get some pictures up of it so far. We have a 3 bed house but its a townhouse so one bedroom is downstairs. I don't feel comfortable having Olly on the floor below so once the baby sleeps through then they will be sharing. Saying that, Olly sometimes doesn't even sleep through. 

Hurray for head down, Armywife. I also have a head down. Midwife agreed that the pains i was experiencing last week could be the baby popping in and out. Everything was good at my midwife appointment on Tuesday. I forgot to ask her about the whooping cough vaccine though, she had a student who took over and she was quite off putting. All she did was smile the whole time and didn't really answer my questions :haha: Oh and the she thought the baby was engaged too! The midwife stepped in then and said that he isn't. He's lying low though. 

Im 33 weeks tomorrow! Its going far too quickly! Im going to start packing my hospital bag as I have the house all to myself for the first time in 2.5 years! Olly is off to his grandparents and OH is on nights. Bliss!!


----------



## PinkEmily

This was Olly's nursery (Mamas and Papas Zeddy & Parsnip)

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/312242_10150341188994334_510239333_7852069_1040283341_n-1.jpg

Then it went to George pig and now its going to be transport :haha:

This is it at the moment, ive still got a few bits to do. Ive ordered some new bedding for Olly and a fire engine light.

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/null_zpsbb4e9b3f.jpg

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/null_zps55402b2a.jpg

I'll get some better pictures up once its done :D


----------



## PinkEmily

p.s. I have moved the drill from the cot! I had just put up the shelves.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I want a nursey :( .....i'll have to move some boxes into ds's room once we move LO to his crib at 4months


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks pink :flower: The cream nursery can be for our next baby when we decide to have another as our little girl will be staying in the pink room from then on. I am really loving the pictures you put up of your nursery, looking forward to seeing updated ones :)

Can't believe how quick our pregnancies are going. I had my second antenatal class yesterday, opened my eyes a lot. Looking forward to the next one on Saturday :)


----------



## mwaah

Loving the nursery pics.
Banjo never had a nursery as we lived in a one bedroom flat. He was with us until he was 13 months. We then moved and he got his own room. This baby will be in with us until forever haha She wont wake Banjo as he isnt a light sleeper but more worried what he will do to her or what he will put in her cot!!
Yay for head down babies and oh no Zebra I hope she turns for you.
Feeling really crappy the baby is so big. I dont want to be induced too early as there is more of a chance of it turning into a c-section and i was only taking 2 weeks off work grrrr xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry i've been awol ladies. I ended up in hospital and had to stay in as they were worried i had a blood clot in my lungs and clots run in my family luckily i don't. Hopefully no more scares from now on. 

I am now 32 weeks pregnant :shock: homebirth appointment in just over 2 weeks time :D
 



Attached Files:







32.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I'm loving the nurseries. And happy days for the babies that are head down.

I'm like Zebra though and had an appointment today and she said she thought baby was transverse at the min, and I'm measuring 36 weeks instead of 32 so she has made me a consultant appointment for in 2 weeks time.

Here is a pic of me a few weeks ago at 30 weeks, I'll and get one now as well later.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 30 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm loving the nurseries. And happy days for the babies that are head down.
> 
> I'm like Zebra though and had an appointment today and she said she thought baby was transverse at the min, and I'm measuring 36 weeks instead of 32 so she has made me a consultant appointment for in 2 weeks time.
> 
> Here is a pic of me a few weeks ago at 30 weeks, I'll and get one now as well later.

Loving all the bumps. Chimp your bump looks low like mine.

Liss, only 2 weeks off work, wow, that'll be tough.

Chimp and zeb still time for babies to get in right position


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely bumps ladies :flower: I don't think mine has got any bigger since I last posted.

I am sure our babies will turn soon for those who are breech like me, I have been shown a few things I can do to get her to turn if I'd like to at my NCT classes. Might try it later on if she doesn't turn. 

Does anyone have any strange feelings in their cervix, it is like shooting pains (but not painful) it just makes me go woah what is that. Is she kicking my cervix or is it softening :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely nursery pics :D

Chimp still time for baby to get into place. have you tired exercises with a birthing ball, that can sometimes help baby turn, this one was transverse until i got on one. As for measuring big dont worry too much. My midwife said its mainly a guide to make sure baby is growing. Sometimes those with biggest bumps can have small babies, as they are carrying more wather, and those with small bumps can have big babies are they are carrying all baby and not much water. I measured bang on with chloe all the way along and she was a big baby. 

Are any of you ladies taking RLT i got my capsule to start taking today


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Lovely nursery pics :D
> 
> Chimp still time for baby to get into place. have you tired exercises with a birthing ball, that can sometimes help baby turn, this one was transverse until i got on one. As for measuring big dont worry too much. My midwife said its mainly a guide to make sure baby is growing. Sometimes those with biggest bumps can have small babies, as they are carrying more wather, and those with small bumps can have big babies are they are carrying all baby and not much water. I measured bang on with chloe all the way along and she was a big baby.
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking RLT i got my capsule to start taking today

What's rtl ?

Zebra I'm not getting any feelings like that, but due to my biconuate womb my baby is all on the right hand side of my tummy.

As your little girl is breach . It could well be the feet quite low kicking you !


----------



## Sannie87

Hey Ladies,

Haven't dropped in for ages, have had my mum here basically gutting my flat and redoing it now all ready for baby to come bless her what wud I have done without her! Spesh this stupid heat I can barely move :blush:

Loving all the nurseries & Bumps :flower:
We live in a 1 bedroom flat till about April so our little man will be sleeping in our room.

This is our cot & my bump at 30 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Gcot.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2









bump30weeks.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Zebra2023

I have heard about RLT (Raspberry leaf tea) briefly but what exactly does it do? Is it safe?

Lovely bump Sannie :flower:

Thanks Dancer, relief off my mind :)


----------



## MadamRose

Red Raspberry Leaf Tea 
It helps tone the utuerus and give the mom other important nutrients so that she is more healthy for birth and so that her utuerus works more optimally for a better labor w more effective contractions and from what i've read its completly safe, no known side effects the bottle doesn't have any pregnancy warnings and I even asked lady in the health shop i got them from and she said they sell loads to pregnant ladies. :D 

32 weeks - 1 RLT tab in the AM. 
33 weeks - 1 RLT tab in the AM, 1 in the PM.
34 weeks - 2 RLT in the AM, 1 in the PM
35 weeks - 2 RLT in the AM, 2 in the PM
36 weeks - 3 RLT in the AM, 2 in the PM 
37 weeks - Birth 3 RLT in the AM, 3 in the PM
(that's how am taking them- in tablet form) 

Sannie lovely bump :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Is that just on the day you turn 32 weeks and such or is it every day? Also do you take them all at once or spread them out throughout the day? I am at the Doctors later so I might ask him about it, I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable just taking it or asking in the health shops. I wonder if he can prescribe them too, free that way :D


----------



## MadamRose

It's not that expensive mine cost me like £3 for a bottle of 100. And that's every day during that week. So i am currently on one a day next week two a day. When it says 2 am and 2 pm (i will take the am two together, and the pm two together)


----------



## Sannie87

How is everyone dealing with the heat? :wacko:
My electric bill will be thru the roof sitting infront of this fan all day lol


----------



## Zebra2023

I forgot to ask the Doctor in the end :dohh: I was too excited about being given some relief for my heartburn :haha: I will ask the midwife tomorrow as I have a consultant and scan. £3 isn't so bad, I will see what the midwife says, I presume it is safe when on aspirin and innohep? Sorry about all the questions MTC, thank you for answering them :flower: It won't hurt if I take it a little later will it as I am 32+1 now.

Sannie - this heat is no fun, I love it but I hate it :haha: I too have my fan on all day when I am in. I worked out it costs about 3p a day roughly so it isn't much as I was worried too :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> How is everyone dealing with the heat? :wacko:
> My electric bill will be thru the roof sitting infront of this fan all day lol

It's far too hot for my liking! Although on the plus side I haven't used my tumble dryer in 2 weeks so hopefully my electric bill will go down!


----------



## MadamRose

My fan in on all night, im just having to get on with it in the day as i've been running around after chloe.

I would think it's safe to take, it's all natural, it just helps strength uterus for more efficient contractions in the 2nd stage of labor. And no it wont hurt if it is a little late, but they say the longer you are on for the better.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks MTC :flower: I might give it a go after speaking to the midwife tomorrow. Will have to go get some too, where did you get yours from, Holland and Barrett or similar?


----------



## MadamRose

Holland and Barrett - they were £3.00 something. they are on offer atm, so get as soon as you.


----------



## Zebra2023

Will grab some tomorrow :D


----------



## MadamRose

Make sure it's rasberry leaf tea or rasberry leaf capsules. Not just rasberry tea. It's has to be the leaf to do the job


----------



## Zebra2023

Just had a browse on their website, are those the right ones?

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=191&prodid=323


----------



## MadamRose

Yes that's them hun


----------



## Zebra2023

Brilliant, thank you MTC for your help on that :flower: I asked the midwife today and she said don't start it until 36 weeks as it can bring on early labour. She also told me to take one a day and that I can have the tea if I want too as well. Think I will skip the tea and just have the capsules. 

Had a scan today, she is doing well, very big now!! Weighing an approx 4lb. We managed to see her hand, it has grown so much, definitely got some fat growing on her which is good. She was doing the rock on thing with her hand :haha: We had a little sneak peak at her eyes/nose/mouth until she covered them over with her hands bless her :cloud9: I can confirm she is kicking my cervix, her feet are resting on it. Ouchie! She is now transverse from breech so she is getting there :D

Hope everyone else is doing good :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Brilliant, thank you MTC for your help on that :flower: I asked the midwife today and she said don't start it until 36 weeks as it can bring on early labour. She also told me to take one a day and that I can have the tea if I want too as well. Think I will skip the tea and just have the capsules.
> 
> Had a scan today, she is doing well, very big now!! Weighing an approx 4lb. We managed to see her hand, it has grown so much, definitely got some fat growing on her which is good. She was doing the rock on thing with her hand :haha: We had a little sneak peak at her eyes/nose/mouth until she covered them over with her hands bless her :cloud9: I can confirm she is kicking my cervix, her feet are resting on it. Ouchie! She is now transverse from breech so she is getting there :D
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good :flower:

Glad everything is going well . As you say she is on her way to getting into the right position and she still has another couple of weeks or so before she runs out of space to move !

My second was transverse for a while, but went back to breach. I have a biconuate womb and this is why she was breach as they run out of space sooner .

Although this wasn't picked up until I had the section with her. Apparently breach is a common thing with my womb, but my third was head down and so is this one

Saw midwife today and she confirmed still head down and probably unlikely to move from that position /

Although as she is all on the right hand side, my tummy is a funny lopsided shape, even more so when I have a BH!


----------



## mwaah

Hiya ladies

lovely bump pics because you all have lovely bumps.

I started on the RLT capsules. My consultant told me to take them with DS but i never did so giving them a shot this time but they are huge and i wasnt keen on drinking it.

i live at work Lisa so no point in taking anymore time off. Might aswell get back to normal asap. I took 8 weeks off with DS but got maternity pay. I'm self employed this time so wont get paid.

Nice to know all the babies are getting ready to meet us.
My new insulin seems to be doing the trick although I am on double the dose they started me on already. I was supposed to have a consultant appointment in the morning but had to cancel as DS has chicken pox finally and i have no one to look after him.

Loving this weather though. xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> lovely bump pics because you all have lovely bumps.
> 
> I started on the RLT capsules. My consultant told me to take them with DS but i never did so giving them a shot this time but they are huge and i wasnt keen on drinking it.
> 
> i live at work Lisa so no point in taking anymore time off. Might aswell get back to normal asap. I took 8 weeks off with DS but got maternity pay. I'm self employed this time so wont get paid.
> 
> Nice to know all the babies are getting ready to meet us.
> My new insulin seems to be doing the trick although I am on double the dose they started me on already. I was supposed to have a consultant appointment in the morning but had to cancel as DS has chicken pox finally and i have no one to look after him.
> 
> Loving this weather though. xxx

Sorry DS has chicken pox, must be so uncomfortable in his weather.

I take it you are ok in the fact that you had chicken pox when you were younger?

If you are self employed I suppose that isn't so bad as working for someone else and having to go and sit in an office.

We have our own lettings business and I'm the one who pays all the landlords and contractors so I will be doing that pretty much straight away.

DH put go to my pc on our laptop so I could access the office computer from home!

Glad insulin is working, my sugars are fairly steady at the moment and haven't had to increase my dosage in over a week.

I love the nice weather but don't like be heat. Even when not pg I'm not one for sitting in sun in hot temps!


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Brilliant, thank you MTC for your help on that :flower: I asked the midwife today and she said don't start it until 36 weeks as it can bring on early labour. She also told me to take one a day and that I can have the tea if I want too as well. Think I will skip the tea and just have the capsules.
> 
> Had a scan today, she is doing well, very big now!! Weighing an approx 4lb. We managed to see her hand, it has grown so much, definitely got some fat growing on her which is good. She was doing the rock on thing with her hand :haha: We had a little sneak peak at her eyes/nose/mouth until she covered them over with her hands bless her :cloud9: I can confirm she is kicking my cervix, her feet are resting on it. Ouchie! She is now transverse from breech so she is getting there :D
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good :flower:
> 
> Glad everything is going well . As you say she is on her way to getting into the right position and she still has another couple of weeks or so before she runs out of space to move !
> 
> My second was transverse for a while, but went back to breach. I have a biconuate womb and this is why she was breach as they run out of space sooner .
> 
> Although this wasn't picked up until I had the section with her. Apparently breach is a common thing with my womb, but my third was head down and so is this one
> 
> Saw midwife today and she confirmed still head down and probably unlikely to move from that position /
> 
> Although as she is all on the right hand side, my tummy is a funny lopsided shape, even more so when I have a BH!Click to expand...

I am relieved and happy she is on her way to being head down, pleased there is a good few weeks left for her to do this too. I know she might end up being breech or in other positions but surely she will go head down when she is ready :) :flower: Just going to keep bouncing on my ball and weirdly sticking my bum in the air and laying flat forward iygwim? :haha:

Really pleased your little one is head down and chances are they won't move now, that is good news :D :happydance: My tummy is a funny lopsided shape too, when I push/
pull myself up you can see my abs stick right out, that is crazily weird :wacko:

Mwaah - Sorry to hear about your DS, hope he feels better soon. Poor little fella :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 - i was told it was okay from 32 weeks and doesn't bring on labour just helps in labour :dohh: the amount of different information is crazy. Glad scan went well, i hope baby turns from transverse soon. 

dancareoi Glad baby is head down for you :D I think this little one is still head down, and it wouldn't shock me if baby wasn't still engaged because my bump is so low. 

mwaah glad insulin seems to be doing the trick :D Sorry to hear about Ds and the chicken pox


----------



## Zebra2023

I agree, there is so much information out there that is different, it confuses me hearing some things and then hearing other things I am just like :wacko: I will probably just start them at 36 weeks as my midwife said just in case, I will scare myself silly otherwise as she said oh it can bring on labour :wacko: Maybe it is personal opinion more than the truth, I have learnt that a lot from going to my NCT classes.

Thank you :flower: I hope she does soon, she is half way there :)


----------



## mwaah

Thanks everyone. DS is fine just grumpy and not too many spots. He is on day five so I'm hoping no more will appear.
The consultant called me today. She was concerned she wont see me for another 2 weeks as she is on holiday until my next scan. So now I'm worried. I dreamed that baby Lucy was born the size of a toddler eeekkk. 
It's good you can work from home Lisa. A bit like me :) 
Thanks for posting how many capsules to take MTC as i was just guessing haha
My midwife called me today to say she was leaving which I thought was really nice of her but gutted as she was willing to come to my house to give me a sweep nearer the time. A lot wont do it in the community before 40 weeks.
I hope she has turned now for you Zebra. When is your next scan?? xxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Pleased he is doing well Mwaah, good that the spots aren't so bad. Hope no more come up :)

My next scan is on the 30th July, they are seeing me every two weeks not every week like I thought :dohh: She is currently sticking her bum out on my left so no luck as of yet :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 yes have you got a birthing ball sometimes sitting on one and rotating hips can help baby turn as it opens the pelvis. 

mwaah How many were you planning on taking and when. I am following what i put as seems most sensible to be on full dose when i full term. And glad DS is getting through the pox quite well, it not nice thing at all. 

I can't believe you all get so many scans I haven't had one since about 23 weeks feels like so long ago.


----------



## Zebra2023

I do yeah, I often sit and bounce and rotate my hips daily :thumbup: :haha:

When is your next scan MTC?


----------



## MadamRose

I don't have another. My last should have been 20 weeks. But i had extra one after my fall at 23 weeks. Here the norm is you only get 2. A dating scan around 12 weeks and an anomaly scan at 20 weeks.


----------



## Zebra2023

Aww no, that is a shame :( Sorry, I thought we were all getting them frequently. Two isn't that many at all. Have you thought about the 4d scans or a private scan?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i thought about one, but they say after 30 something weeks the 3d ones arent as good as baby starts to get too big. Plus i would feel guilty as didn't have one with chloe. Though there is a slim chance MW may order one at 38 weeks due to homebirth. But it's not too common


----------



## Zebra2023

I have heard they are better after 30 weeks :wacko: I did wonder how they can be as at my 32 weeks scan you can hardly see her as she is so big. Too much conflicting advice I think :haha: I see what you mean, I'd be the same. I have my fingers crossed that you get one at 38 weeks, it would be lovely :flower:


----------



## PinkEmily

I haven't started taking RLT yet. Im still scarred for life from drinking so much of it with Olly :haha: OH just used to appear with it, he thought it was a great form of torture. Im going to try the capsules this time. I got my birthing ball out of the garage today though, my back is aching. Ive been coping ok in the heat, my house is pretty cool except for the top floor which gets a bit stuffy. Work is unbearable!! Working in an office with 8 computers and the windows barely open. They really need some air conditioning, glad i don't work many hours. Can feel my feet swelling when im sat at my desk. 

Im hoping I get another scan, I have a consultant appointment next week so I may ask him, im starting to get more and more worried that this baby will follow his brother and have his cord around his neck. 

Hope the baby keeps turning Zebra, Mine was transverse the other week and my belly looked like a rugby ball haha. 

Hope Banjo is feeling better soon Mwaah, must be horrible having chicken pox in this heat.


----------



## MadamRose

Most here will do up until 36 weeks but they suggest by 32 to get the best pics. And yes I had one at 38 with DD as was going to have home birth with her until i had reduced fetal morment in last week of pregnancy. But we could literally see nothing. We saw her nose once and that was all we could make out we didn't get pictures, and the under estimated her weight by over 2lbs. So even if i do get a 38 week one i dont think it will be anything special, and it will be to tell them weight which I would highly expect to be wrong.

PinkEmily hope they will give you another scan. Our house is so hot, even down stairs it just wont cool down, and fans just blow hot air everywhere :dohh: 

From what i know RLT works before for 2nd stage, well my 2nd stage with chloe wasn't more than about 3hours so hoping if it works i will have a nice and quick 2nd stage. 

I've done a birth guess over here if any of you girls want to guess https://www.expectnet.com/games/PhillippaSept2013


----------



## dancareoi

I had scans practically every week up until 14 weeks then anomaly scan at 20 weeks. 

However I had scan at 28 weeks and will have one at 32 weeks and 36 weeks, this is because of gestational diabetes so they can keep a check on how baby is growing to make sure she doesn't get too big!

I am really struggling with the heat , picking the kids up from school is hard work.

Taking youngest to docs again tomorrow as be has had a cough for weeks, took him a couple of weeks ago, they said it might be ashma but I think it's hayfever. We got an inhaler for him to take before bed and it has helped but he is still coughing and has constant runny nose !

Then Friday Dd is doing to friends after sxhool for tea so need to pick her up and then eldest DS has to be dropped back at sxhool for 7pm for his year 6 leavers party.

Can't believe he's leaving , even though dd still at school I think I will be a blubbering mess when they finish next Friday !

Liss glad banjo isn't too bad with the pox.

I won't be taking any rlt I will let nature take its course, but being my fourth I would expect a fairly short labour! Don't want to risk premature labour either , I think even without induction I will be a couple of weeks early but don't want to go any earlier than that!


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi Hope the weather gets cooler so you find it easier to cope.

1st Picture is 32 vs 33 weeks with this bump. 
2nd Picture is 33 weeks with Chloe vs 33 weeks with this yellow.
Looks like I could be in for another big baby
 



Attached Files:







32 vs 33.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2









33 Chloe vs yellow.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dancareoi

Still too hot!

Loving the bumps. Baby not necessarily bigger than Chloe but each pg you seem bigger as everything is loose and stretched inside, what a lovely thought !

Ok who do we think will be first? Although I am a couple of weeks behind some of you, I will be induced 2 weeks early so puts me nearer. My first was 3 weeks early , so if this was the same that gives me 6 weeks left !

Think we need to start getting things sorted!


----------



## MadamRose

I think I will be 6 days late so i wont be first :haha:


----------



## Chimpette

I think baby will come on the 8th or 10th, so 4 or 6 days late for me. LOL


----------



## dancareoi

So far then it's me!


----------



## PinkEmily

I think I'll be close to my due date but I'm sat here with pains again. I think the baby keeps trying to engage. The cramps are across my hips and underneath and keep coming and going.


----------



## MadamRose

I feel for you pink, i can't got for a walk without getting BH constantly for the whole walk. 

I am also offically crazy, Chloe used to go to toddler gymnastics she had to stop as they stopped doing her age class on a Saturday and only did them in the week. Well she will soon be old enough for the next class up so it starting again.....on the 14th sept 8 days after my due date


----------



## dancareoi

Hey pink, my money's on you now, take it easy !

Ok how's the timing of this going to work? If all goes to plan I will go in on 2nd sept.

DS starts new school 29th August, needs dropping for bus 7.20am and collecting at 4.40pm.

Youngest DS goes to nursery , 4 days a week from 2nd sept, can be dropped between 8 and 9 but needs collecting by 4.15.

Dd not due to start back at school until 4 th sept!

I have a rough plan figured out but from beginning of sept we have 3 kids to be in 3 different places'

All good fun!


----------



## Sannie87

Seeing as this is my first baby I will probably be the last to have it :haha:
Really do not want to go overdue tho!


----------



## MadamRose

I will want to scream if I go overdue as after Chloe I know I hate it, annoying thing is they will only come when ready


----------



## Sannie87

That's very true. It's not a race I guess but we are so impatient to see and hold our babies :cloud9:

I have a feeling he is breech though and it'll end up in a section which I totally do not want.


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 have you got a birthing ball get that out there are some really good exercises to help turn breech babies


----------



## Sannie87

I haven't got one no. But I did hear about that but where can I get a 'safe' one I'm worried if I get a crappy cheap one it'll burst LOL


----------



## MadamRose

Most gym balls or birthing balls are anti burst meaning even if they get a puncture they deflate slowly rather than going bang. Mine is just a gym ball. If you have a sports direct or a home bargains either of them places may sell them. If not argos do but they are a bit more money


----------



## Zebra2023

The hospital have said to me that they won't let me go over my due date. So 8th September or before for me. I don't know if it is just a Mummy thing but I have a feeling she is coming before the 8th September. 5th September pops in to my mind, whether I am right or not who knows :haha:

I am intrigued who will be first out of us all though :)

I am surprised my little girl hasn't come out now with the stress people keep giving me :dohh: My wedding is coming round quickly and I am left running round like a headless chicken because people can't get things right :dohh:

Hope we all are well :flower: A lot cooler today :happydance: Highs of 35 degrees next week, I am so going to be warm on my wedding day :haha:


----------



## Sannie87

Thanks MTC will have a look in sports direct I think we have one here lol

Aww Zebra I remember how stressful organizing a wedding is.
One tip tho on ur wedding day just enjoy it and if things don't go the way they were planned don't do what I did and go round the venue on a rampage to the staff :haha: Hope u have an amazing day, hope u will show us some pics :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Sannie :flower: Haha I will try not too although I have wanted to rip peoples heads off. These hormones :haha: The suit shop is my first let down, they forgot the cravats for the groomsmen so I have to wait till Thursday. I told them to drop them off as I don't have time to collect them :haha: Weddings are so stressful but so worth it :)

I will definitely show a few piccies :D


----------



## Sannie87

Oh god, i was bridezilla too and not even pregnant so I can only imagine how u feel! My hat goes off to u hun lol

They are worth it and I'm sure u will have a beautiful day :D


----------



## Zebra2023

I have never experienced so many hormones in my life, they make me so mad, I ended up in tears just to feel calmer :blush: :haha: Thank you, can only hope, 1 week to go pretty much, I just have to keep telling myself all will be ok :D


----------



## Sannie87

It will be :D just don't get hung up over the little details and enjoy the time with ur new husband and family :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> :hugs: :flower:

It'll all be worth it, just try and enjoy it. 

Try and remember every detail if the day because I will go so quick.

My DH and I will be celebrating our 16th wedding anniversary next month!


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Dancer :flower: I am a lot more calm today, I am having a little break from things. I just want it to be Sunday now when everything is done so I can enjoy it :D

Aww :happydance: that is wonderful, congratulations :D happy 16th anniversary for next month :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi how amazing :D when next month, any chance of bubs arriving that day?

Mine and DH's 3rd wedding anniversary is on Wednesday


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi how amazing :D when next month, any chance of bubs arriving that day?
> 
> Mine and DH's 3rd wedding anniversary is on Wednesday

There is an outside chance I suppose! August is a busy month for us. DH birthday is 15th our anniversary is 23rd and my birthday is 27th. So it's not impossible for baby to arrive on one of those dates!

Happy 3rd anniversary for Wednesday. 

In October we will have been together for 25 years!


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi aww yes many dates baby could arrive one, we are like that end of august early sept . Kinda hoping baby gets own special day though


----------



## Zebra2023

Dancer - Would be lovely if your little one arrived on one of those days :flower:

MTC - Happy 3rd anniversary for Wednesday :D

Everytime I walk it hurts down there, I think she is dropping :happydance: I also think she is head down too from being transverse as I am feeling very different movements. I am getting extremely tired now, anyone else? I could sleep all day like I did in the first trimester.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Extremely tired here too :wave: had it in 1st tri....gone in 2nd.....now back in 3rd.
also lots of braxton hicks whenever i walk around ...


----------



## dancareoi

I am starting to feel tired again now and am getting braxton hicks .

I will probably go in 2nd sept for induction , which is my nieces birthday!

Had 32 week growth scan today. Her head is well down but not engaged . Her bum is still up in the air with leg to the right and one to the left! She weighs about 4.4 now!


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 I get BH constantly when I walking, don't they get annoying.

dancareoi Aww least she is head down, and a nice estimated weight, don't take them at 100% thought i got told Chloe would be born 7lbs something and she was 9lbs 12 they can be out a bit.

My home birth appointment is one week today :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> ArmyWife1984 I get BH constantly when I walking, don't they get annoying.
> 
> dancareoi Aww least she is head down, and a nice estimated weight, don't take them at 100% thought i got told Chloe would be born 7lbs something and she was 9lbs 12 they can be out a bit.
> 
> My home birth appointment is one week today :happydance:

When I was having my first they said at 36 weeks that he was about 8 pounds a week later he was born weighing 6.3!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes the growth scans are up to 20% out i think. 

Royal baby has been born, baby boy 8lbs 6oz big baby for the Duchesses size


----------



## PinkEmily

Lots of BH here too, I usually get them when ive walked from the bottom of the house to the top (3 story). Hubby thinks its funny when i finally get to the top, out of breath and waddling towards the bed to sit down. 

Not sure where Kate managed to hide an 8lbs6oz baby :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily me either. Thought people said the same about me when I had a 9lbs 12oz everyone was asking me if my due date was wrong as i didn't look 40 weeks i looked at least a month behind


----------



## Zebra2023

Pleased I am not the only one going through it as I did get a little concerned. Thanks ladies :flower:

Dancer, pleased everything went well at your scan, yay for being head down still, not long before she will start engaging :D


----------



## dancareoi

First babies always seem to hide. I was told after your first everything is looser and more stretched so you show earlier. 

We are all getting closer !


----------



## Zebra2023

Getting really close now for us all :shock: 

My feet ballooned up last night so much, they were so tight, can definitely tell I am in the last stages of pregnancy.


----------



## MadamRose

It's scary how close we are getting. When is the first person 37 weeks? For me it's the 16th August, so not even a month away. I want to be 100% ready by that date even if i do think i will be late. I also wonder if everyone's babies will stay put until at least 37 weeks or if we will have any naughty babies that come early


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Aug 12th is 37wks for me.
I am due sept 2nd. Not sure if i will go early or late... i was leaning towards late since ds was 4days overdue. But on the otherhand this is my pregnancy immediately following my m/c so dating me was a bit tricky........ :shrug:

We should all predict if we will be early or late...and the date....for those going naturally ...interesting to see how right we were! Or how wrong!!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

I will be 37 weeks on 18th August.

I am thinking she will arrive on 5th September for me :) EDD 8th September


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Mtc: would you be able to add our predictions after our edd on the 1st page? 
Or i can start one right now too :)

Edit: cancel that mtc, everyone adding their date to the post would probably be easier.
Since half the list from page 1 are not around anymore


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Armywife1984: edd sept 2nd/ pd sept. 4th-Late
Zebra2023: edd sept 8th/ pd sept 5th- Early


----------



## Sannie87

Armywife1984: edd sept 2nd/ pd sept. 4th-Late
Zebra2023: edd sept 8th/ pd sept 5th- Early
Sannie87: edd sept 9th/ pd aug 29 - early

Always thought end of august but I will prob be way off and it'll be 2 weeks over :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Armywife1984: edd sept 2nd/ pd sept. 4th-Late
Zebra2023: edd sept 8th/ pd sept 5th- Early
Sannie87: edd sept 9th/ pd aug 29 - early
Mummytochlloe: edd sept 6th/ pd 22 aug - early or 12th - sept late (I have two similply because i said 22nd to someone other day to realise it is right on the full moon, 12th because my daughter was due oct 6th born oct 12th)


----------



## MadamRose

We could all start our own one of these and see how gets the closest to guessing out birth correctly https://www.expectnet.com/games/PhillippaSept2013


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ooo neat! Didn't know there was anything like this i'm in! :D


----------



## MadamRose

If whoever is in makes one for themselves and posts it here I will add them all to the front page so anyone that wants to guess can guess on everyone's without missing any


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ohhhh i see. I though it was something different. I wonder if there is anything like that for a group to posts there own guesses and see who gets closest among friends


----------



## MadamRose

Yes with that one each person who is pregnant makes their own, and everyone guesses for just them, and then when baby is born it tells them who got the closest


----------



## dancareoi

I'll have a look at doing that when on the iPad rather than my phone.

My edd is 16th sept but as you know I will be induced 2 weeks early making that 2nd sept . However even without induction I Would expect to be 2 weeks early .

First was born at 36+6
Second - 38 - section 
Third - 38


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm 27 weeks on 9th August! Eek! 

I reckon I could be early just because the baby is quite low down but then he could be late like his brother who was a week late. 

I hopefully had my last appointment with the consultant today :D he's booked another appointment for 6 weeks incase the baby is late. 

Can't wait until our babies start arriving, it really won't be long!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

PinkEmily said:


> I'm 27 weeks on 9th August! Eek!
> 
> I reckon I could be early just because the baby is quite low down but then he could be late like his brother who was a week late.
> 
> I hopefully had my last appointment with the consultant today :D he's booked another appointment for 6 weeks incase the baby is late.
> 
> Can't wait until our babies start arriving, it really won't be long!

So you don't see the doctor at all in the last month of pregnancy??


----------



## PinkEmily

Nope apparently not. I thought it would be like my midwife appointments, they get more frequent towards the end seeing as I'm classed as high risk. It was a pretty pointless appointment too. Sat waiting for an hour trying to occupy Olly then when I finally get in there the midwife was more bothered about finding an iPhone charger because candy crush had killed her battery. All they did was take my BP and then the consultant checked the heartbeat. It wasn't my usual consultant unfortunately. He's quite helpful.


----------



## dancareoi

I've been very lucky and had loads of appointments 

I have been to a few different places 

Weeks 7,8,9,11 & 14 - scan at Bham heartlands hosp 
Week 12 scan at Alexandra hosp redditch 
Week 13 nuchal scan at private clinic 

From week 14 up to about week 20 saw community midwife every week to check HB 

From 7-8 weeks attend diabetic clinic at Alex once every 2 weeks, each time they take bp, check urine and check HB and diabetes readings-/ insulin 

The weeks I'm not at hosp I see midwife just to listen to HB 

20 weeks scan at Alex

Growth scans at 28 & 32 weeks at Alex and appointments with consultant 

Consultant will now see me every 2 weeks at hosp when I go to diabetic clinic 

One more scan at 36 weeks 

Saw midwife at 31 weeks for full appointment and will see her again at 34 weeks.

It's a full time job!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

PinkEmily said:


> Nope apparently not. I thought it would be like my midwife appointments, they get more frequent towards the end seeing as I'm classed as high risk. It was a pretty pointless appointment too. Sat waiting for an hour trying to occupy Olly then when I finally get in there the midwife was more bothered about finding an iPhone charger because candy crush had killed her battery. All they did was take my BP and then the consultant checked the heartbeat. It wasn't my usual consultant unfortunately. He's quite helpful.

Ohhhh i see. So you still go see a midwife?
I. Thought you meant you had no more appts all together!

I am supposed to go weekly in august, but with ds i remember waiting longer in the waiting room than my actual appt. And the appts seemed really pointless..
also dh is away for the army the month of august!!! 
So i will have to take ds to my appts :wacko:

I plan on only going 3 maybe 4 more times before birth.


----------



## PinkEmily

That is a lot of appointments Dancareoi, my midwife ones are every 3-4 weeks at the moment. Im sure i had a lot more with Olly and he was low risk!

Yeah i still have midwife appointments. I think Olly has came to 3 appointments now, Its hard keeping him occupied and we usually wait ages to be seen. Snacks usually help pass the time.


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily glad all is well, hope LO is early. I am hoping the same as my LO is low, but still think i will go over :dohh:

The only reason i've seen a doctor in this pregnancy is because i was admitted to hospital, if it wasn't for that wouldn't have seen a doctor at all. And only see my midwife about 7-8 times for the whole pregnancy roughly


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

I'm due the 4th Sept, but think I'll go late, I'm guessing the 10th Sept. The reason being is that I think it would be good as then we would have a birthday on the 10th, 12th, 14th, 16th and 20th. 

Maybe I could even persuade hubby to have a 4th so we aim for the 18th.. haha


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Armywife1984: edd sept 2nd/ pd sept. 4th-Late
Zebra2023: edd sept 8th/ pd sept 5th- Early
Sannie87: edd sept 9th/ pd aug 29 - early
Mummytochlloe: edd sept 6th/ pd 22 aug - early or 12th - sept late (I have two similply because i said 22nd to someone other day to realise it is right on the full moon, 12th because my daughter was due oct 6th born oct 12th)
Chimpette: edd sept 4th/pd sept 10th- Late


----------



## ghinspire22

The home stretch. I am in my 32nd week. When I am 36 weeks the birth plan will be put into place. They wont' let me go passed 38 weeks with the twins. Hopefully everything continues to go well and hopefully everything is going well for you mamas.


----------



## MadamRose

ghinspire22 how exciting that you have a max of 5 weeks and 4 days to go :D


----------



## mwaah

Hiya ladies

Well I'm still loving the weather  little man is over the pox and has his last day at pre-school today for the summer. Next time he goes I'll be pushing a pram!!
He has also been out of daytime nappies for a few days now. I'm very proud.

Heartburn is a B***H day and night. I have a growth scan next Wednesday and hopefully an induction date. I'm due 8th Sept and reckon she will be here on the 1st if they dont induce to early. Just hoping the insulin has slowed her growth down.

Ghin you should be 1st then with your double bundle.

Zebra when is your wedding? Have i missed it? goodluck if i havent. 

Happy anniversary Lisa.

So much happening here and hubby moves in tomorrow so my last night of freedom hahaha 

Armywife1984: edd sept 2nd/ pd sept. 4th-Late
Zebra2023: edd sept 8th/ pd sept 5th- Early
Sannie87: edd sept 9th/ pd aug 29 - early
Mummytochlloe: edd sept 6th/ pd 22 aug - early or 12th - sept late (I have two similply because i said 22nd to someone other day to realise it is right on the full moon, 12th because my daughter was due oct 6th born oct 12th)
Chimpette: edd sept 4th/pd sept 10th- Late
Mwaah:EDD 8th Sept,PD 1st Sept due to being induced xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah glad all is going well with you enjoy your last night of freedom x


----------



## MadamRose

I've also just noticed the baby on my ticker is head down :happydance: must be to coincide with me getting to 34 weeks, 3 til term 6 til due


----------



## Sannie87

MTC it's a crazy thought aye? :happydance:

I will be happy if he arrives after 37 weeks I don't want to go overdue he is already so big and it's scaring me :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

How big is baby measuring Sannie87. I wouldn't be too worried, i measured perfect with Chloe and she was 9lbs 12 oz, and you really wouldn't have known until you were told


----------



## Sannie87

That's the thing they haven't told me...but every time we have a scan they say wow he's growing like anything and last time i saw midwife she giggled at how big his head was but said she wouldn't go into it as she didn't want to scare me :dohh:

Seeing her Tuesday so will ask :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Hey Ladies, hope everyone is doing well :flower:

Been a little crazy here, wedding is tomorrow :happydance: 

Thank you for the Luck Mwaah :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 hope you have an amazing wedding day


----------



## mwaah

Have a fab day Zebra.Hope the sun is shining for you xxxx


----------



## Chimpette

Happy Wedding day Zebra... can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Sannie87

Hope u had a fantastic day Zebra :flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

:cake: happy wedding day zebra! :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra, hope u had a gr8 day xx


----------



## PinkEmily

Happy Wedding day Zebra! :wedding:


----------



## MadamRose

Happy wedding day Zebra!


I have my home birth appointment tomorrow i am so excited :happydance:


----------



## mwaah

Congrats on being a married woman Zebra :) Well hopefully you didn't jilt him at the alter 

How exciting MTC. I have my next growth scan on Wednesday and should get my induction date as dont think I'll be getting another scan.

I was at the hospital for 2 hours last night being monitored as the little lady decided not to move all day or so I thought. They could here her moving on the monitor but I couldnt feel her. Apparently she is now back to back and her placenta is at the front so I arent feeling her... grrrrr. I also have a water infection.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah :hugs: hope she moved, and hope the growth scan goes well

My home birth appointment was wonderful, so happy. My fundal height is perfect for my date. Baby is almost fully engaged, midwife said I've engaged early compared to many saying it's my second, I am so far engaged she doesn't think it will be possible for baby to bob (un-engage or anything) she said baby being engaged already may help make my latent phase of labour shorter as may already be softening and thinning cervix. I get put on the home birth list from 12th August, and can actually home birth from 16th August :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you all, it went beautifully, I am buzzing :haha: the weather was stunning, we were lucky with that, phew!! It was such an emotional ceremony, I cried several times, mostly this morning though :haha: Once I receive the professional photos I will put some up :D might take a little while as they are busy busy. If I receive any in the mean time from family/friends I will pop them up :flower:

Sorry to hear about your recent scare Mwaah, pleased things are ok :flower:

MTC - Glad everything went well with your homebirth appointment, great news :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Sounds wonderful :cry: happy tears! :D


----------



## dancareoi

Been MIA as we are on hols in torquay .

Eldest DS and DH have gone fishing and the other 2 are in the soft play area.

Liss glad all is ok with baby. Girls always seem to be more awkward!

Hope all is going well with DH 

Zebra, sounds like you had a lovely day. Hope MIL behaved herself.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm I have just under 5 weeks left! 34 days, doesn't sound much when you put it like that.

I think I need to start sorting things out!


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you enjoyed your day zebra

Dancareoi 34 days sounds like nothing how exciting


----------



## Sannie87

Hey everyone :flower:

Zebra Glad u had a beautiful day!

dancareoi not long at all :thumbup:

I just got back from the midwife. She said it sounds like we have a happy baby lol
And as far as she could tell he is head down but his head was deep in my pelvis so she could not be 100% so at my 36 week appointment if she still is not sure I will get a scan, I got really excited when she said he is low down already but she said not do as he could still pop back out :haha:

Hope not and that our little lamb stays put and hopefully makes a tiny early entrance :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is enjoying the cooler weather
xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

My Cesection date is set for 9/5/13. I will be 38wks 3ds. I can't wait. I hope the twins stay on in there and come out strong. :)


----------



## MadamRose

ghinspire22 how exciting

Sannie87 i thought it was rare for first baby's to unengage, so you may find he stays there :thumbup:


----------



## Sannie87

I'm trying not to get too excited and knowing my luck I will be overdue :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you all :flower: 

Dancer - I really don't know what is wrong with the MIL but she has changed her tune big time :shock: :wacko: I am scared haha :haha: Not long to go for you now too, 34 days isn't much at all, will fly by :flower:

Sannie - Good news, hope he is engaged and head down :)

AFM - I had a midwife appointment yesterday and scan+consultant today. I just have to do this...SHE IS HEAD DOWN AND ENGAGING!!!! :happydance: All good showed on the scan, which is amazing news. Got a brilliant close up of her heart, so cute!! The midwife annoyed me yesterday and today, oh your blood pressure is high...erm no it isn't, if you use the bigger cuff you will find it will be accurate then. 120/85 is not high, it has been that pretty much throughout the whole pregnancy. A different midwife today did the same, stupid small cuff, got false reading of 140/85. Did it with the big cuff, 125/80. Duhhhh! They didn't half squeeze my arm too, hurt like mad, so rude! Scared me for no reason as my feet are like balloons, no protein in the urine though so all seems good :thumbup:


----------



## Sannie87

Good news all around for u Zebra :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 yes unfortunately engaging means nothing, sometimes you don't engage until labor it's a shame it isn't a sign of a close birth

Zebra2023 glad all is going well. 

I feel like it's starting to drag now actually. I just want to get to that 37 week stage when things could happen at any minute


----------



## Sannie87

Oh I know what you mean hun, the 3rd tri is the one that seems to be taking the longest isn't it.

But in retrospect it is not long at all really. Been waiting for this baby for 5 years what's another 6 weeks...But I am not the best for patience :rofl:

Just a little bit longer :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 yes i agree in respect to other things its nothing, but now we all have dates we are working too it seems like ages. Kinda hopinh this one maybe early but not too positive with my last dd being late


----------



## Sannie87

let's send everyone some positive vibes so that the babies cooperate :haha:


----------



## PinkEmily

Glad you had a wonderful day Zebra :D 
My midwife annoyed me yesterday too, or rather OH. The first thing she said was "you are doing well at hiding your baby" I was wearing a dark tight top!! Im apparently measuring 4 days behind and was asking if I was this small with DS, what weight he was and then said hopefully he will grow before your next appointment :wacko: I got home and told OH who was less than impressed as i sat there googling :haha: It seems being 4 days behind is nothing to worry about...

Yay for babies being low and starting to engage!! :happydance: 

ghinspire - how exciting to have an actual date to look forward to!

Is everyone pretty much prepared now? I still have a baby monitor to buy and some more nappies, maybe a cot mobile. I need a nightie and some bits for hospital too.


----------



## ghinspire22

My nursery isn't complete yet. I still have clothing to wash and things to put away that are stacked in the room. I don't have a diaper bag yet and I haven't even packed my hospital bag yet. I'm hoping that I can get it done within the next week or so. 

I also read a very strange article that said I can't eat soft serve ice cream. This seems strange because my doctor never really brought it up with me. I had a frosty last night and I was eating milkshakes like crazy. I'm not necessarily sure what it's all about.


----------



## Zebra2023

I don't think it is dragging for me yet, maybe in the next week or so it will probably will as I won't have anything to do :haha:

Pink - It is so annoying when they say stupid stuff, gets on my nerves, they seem to like to worry us for nothing. Pleased all is ok though :flower:

Ghin - Exciting about your date to meet the little ones:D


----------



## tekkitten

There is a little part of me thats jealous of c section dates, as you know exactly when your LOs will come into the world.

But then I would have to get a c section. So I am kind of on the fence about that :) But jealous!!

Its so weird feeling movement now, as the baby is so big! Any little stretch or roll I can feel, and it feels like an alien in my stomach. I'm very much enjoying it :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Well the way I see it is that I have a date but it doesn't mean they will come on that date. Twins have a bit of a mind of their own as do most babies. They come when they are good and ready. So I may want them to come at 38 weeks but they could come whenever. It's just nice to have a goal I suppose.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Had our consultant appointment yesterday and a growth scan. Bump is measuring 4 weeks ahead, hence the scan. Scan shows that the measurement of head, stomach and leg is between 95th and 99th on the centile chart and estimated weight of 7.5lb, so they said he could be up to 10lb when he hits due date... WOWSA...!!! Although I'm not really worried about it as I know the estimated weight can be out by as much as 2lbs at least that's what google says.. haha

Happy news is baby is head down although no where near my pelvis.. haha


----------



## mwaah

Sounds like everybody is all set to go. Tomorrow is August and babies will be born  But who is 1st??

I had good news at my growth scan. Baby has slowed down and is back on the graph :) She is in her 95th centile but at least its in the normal range. My consultant was still on holiday so saw a different one. I didn't like to ask her about the plan for birth so will have to wait until my next scan in 2 weeks.

This pregnancy has flown by for me and I'm so not ready to have a baby next month haha not even packed my bag or decided what to pack.
The dog is poorly again and the insurance dont think he is covered as its the same problem just a different leg. I spent the afternoon crying as its going to wipe out the last of my savings. Blooming pets.

Hey Lisa, DH is behaving and is a big help actually. Fingers crossed it carries on.

Aww can't wait to see some wedding pictures Zebra.

MTC must all be feeling real now. 16 days.... woop woop.

It's great having a date Ghin, more like a deadline. I hope they stay put for you. The longer they are in there the better.

Great news Sannie, 1st babies do engage sooner, fingers crossed its a good sign.

Is Ollie getting excited Pink??

It will be a nice surprise not knowing when the baby will arrive Tekitten.

How are you doing Army??

xxxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Sorry to hear about your dog mwaahhh :hugs: hopefully its not too expensive.

I'm guessing ghin will be the first to go in this group! Then maybe mwaah, then pink, then danca, then me, then chimp, then mtc, then sannie, then zebra....think i got everyone...?lol

Interesting to see when we start popping! My dh is leaving friday for 2weeks for the army!! Luckily he will only be a short 3 hour drive away! But he is going to carry his phone on him at all times in case zachary wants to come early....i highly doubt it!

Armywife1984: edd sept 2nd/ pd sept. 4th-Late
Zebra2023: edd sept 8th/ pd sept 5th- Early
Sannie87: edd sept 9th/ pd aug 29 - early
Mummytochlloe: edd sept 6th/ pd 22 aug - early or 12th - sept late (I have two similply because i said 22nd to someone other day to realise it is r on the full moon, 12th because my daughter was due oct 6th born oct 12th)
Chimpette: edd sept 4th/pd sept 10th- Late
Mwaah:EDD 8th Sept,PD 1st Sept due to being induced xxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## MadamRose

I agree chimp my dd wad estimated to go to 7lbs if born on due date but was 9lbs 12, estimates can be so out and he may have just had growth spurt, yay for engaging

Mwahh hope the vests bill isn't too expensive 15 days til term for me happy for baby to come any day from then, I am still thinking 22 August or 12th Sept if its second date I certainly won't be one of first. 

We are due next month ladies! !!


----------



## PinkEmily

Ghin - Apparently you aren't supposed to eat soft serve ice cream incase the machines haven't been cleaned properly or something. I've still had McFlurries and milkshake from McDonalds though as i'm pretty confident all the machines are cleaned thoroughly each night.

I agree Zebra, silly thing is when i looked at my maternity notes last night i've been 4 days behind the whole time! So why she is making an issue of it now i do not know. :dohh:

He seems to be getting a bit excited Mwaah, he seems to be more excited about the baby stuff that keeps appearing though, he spent yesterday in the baby swing :haha: We also filled a toy box full of baby toys the other day which he loved. If you ask him what the baby is called he says "Gru" (from Despicable Me) Haha. Is Banjo looking forward to having a little sister? Sorry to hear about your dog too :( 

Really can't wait for babies to start arriving!! Im 26 weeks tomorrow, 3rd Tri has flown by! Starting to panic about having a toddler and baby :dohh:


----------



## dancareoi

The reason behind not having soft/whippy ice cream is there can be salmonella bacteria left in the machines if not cleaned properly.

Afm

EDD 16th sept - induction date 2.9.13 but chance may go earlier as first was born at 36+6.

Pink I found having second was the most difficult as you are trying to juggle a baby and a toddler but don't worry you soon get used to it and into a routine.

A midwife told me once that when you have your first you change your routine to fit round them however with your second they fit round you!

so this month or next now for us all.

I think ghin will be first as I think the twins will come 3-4 weeks early !


----------



## Chimpette

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog mwaahhh :hugs: hopefully its not too expensive.
> 
> I'm guessing ghin will be the first to go in this group! Then maybe mwaah, then pink, then danca, then me, then chimp, then mtc, then sannie, then zebra....think i got everyone...?lol
> 
> Interesting to see when we start popping! My dh is leaving friday for 2weeks for the army!! Luckily he will only be a short 3 hour drive away! But he is going to carry his phone on him at all times in case zachary wants to come early....i highly doubt it!
> 
> Armywife1984: edd sept 2nd/ pd sept. 4th-Late
> Zebra2023: edd sept 8th/ pd sept 5th- Early
> Sannie87: edd sept 9th/ pd aug 29 - early
> Mummytochlloe: edd sept 6th/ pd 22 aug - early or 12th - sept late (I have two similply because i said 22nd to someone other day to realise it is r on the full moon, 12th because my daughter was due oct 6th born oct 12th)
> Chimpette: edd sept 4th/pd sept 10th- Late
> Mwaah:EDD 8th Sept,PD 1st Sept due to being induced xxxx

[/QUOTE]

Hi Army,

I know how you feel my hubby is off home to visit his family in Fiji and gets back a week before i'm due.. only a mere 22 hour flight away.. hahahahaha we keep joking that i'll have the baby whilst he is in the air.


----------



## mwaah

Thank you. Still waiting to here back from the vets about what is happening with the dog.

I think Lisa will be 1st, then Ghin after that I think we are all in the running  Maybe Pink?

Banjo is really excited. Mainly because his crazy Auntie is coming to look after him while I am in hospital. He is also excited at sharing a double pushchair with his "Lucy baby" as he calls her. He loves playing with her toys too. Awww lets hope Ollie changes his mind about the name.
I'm going to have a go at packing my bag tonight. Well at least think about it.

I think my Dr has heat stroke. I went this morning to get some more iron tablets, they werent on repeat so had to make an appointment. She was the GP that helped me get pregnant via donation, confirmed my pregnancy with blood tests and the only GP i have seen throughout my pregnancy for mundane things. When /i asked her for more iron tablets she asked was I pregnant???!!! The fact i look like i have swallowed a giant easter egg should of given it away anyway lol.

oh gosh chimp he is cutting it fine!! xx


----------



## Chimpette

Mwaah, sorry to hear about your poor doggy again, blimey he's going through a rough old time hey.

I can't believe the doctor how funny, maybe herself pregnant and has the hazy brain.. LOL

To be honest hubby was suppose to go 2 weeks before but it cost an extra £300 and as I've always been late with the last 2, I thought what's the harm... I didn't realise back what I know now.. hahaha so I'm hoping and keeping fingers crossed that baby plays nice and stays inside until he is back...

How's the reconciling going with hubby..? He's moved back in now hasn't he? I hope it's all going to plan and exactly how you want it. Good luck with your bag packing, I really need to start mine but I'm finding it hard to get the motivation going... LOL


----------



## ghinspire22

I think anything could happen. I don't know who could come first or second. I mean I would think that with twins I would be earlier than most though just because one will want to break out and then the other will have to follow suit.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Chimpette said:


> Hi Army,
> 
> I know how you feel my hubby is off home to visit his family in Fiji and gets back a week before i'm due.. only a mere 22 hour flight away.. hahahahaha we keep joking that i'll have the baby whilst he is in the air.

[/QUOTE]

Wow reallly cutting it close for you! Dh is packing his hospital bag before he leaves tonight!i still havent packed mine :dohh:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Here's my work in progress nursery :haha:

Ds currently has his own room since he is a light sleeper. This room is our den/storage room. My parents will be buying us a crib soon hopefully but i plan on bubs sleeping in the swing for the 1st month then co sleeping until about 4months.

Is everyone else pretty much done with their nurserys?
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-01 14.55.35.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6









Rt.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ArmyWife1984

One more pic...dh just brought the rocker upstairs :)
 



Attached Files:







Rgg.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PinkEmily

Looks great Army!! I'll have to get some more pictures of the boys room up, nothing much has changed though, apart from Olly pulling the curtains down :dohh: 

Ive been having a lot of pressure and pains this morning! As well as lose stools (TMI sorry) I struggle to go usually. My back is hurting and i get cramps at the same time, they don't seem regular. My bladder seems to have shrunk a lot too, it feels full when there's hardly anything in there. Will head out for a walk later and see if it leads anywhere.


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 looking good 

PinkEmily hope something happens soon, one of us has got to go soon surely?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I'm a couple days behind you pink and i'm feeling pains too. I took ds to the park this morning and my left side of my vajayjay :haha: hurts and i feel pressure on that side :shrug: 

I really hope i go a tad early rather than late!


----------



## Sannie87

Good Luck Pink hope something's happening.

Army it's all coming together ur nursery :D

I've been having what they seem to call 'lightening crotch' it is not exactly pleasant :haha: Today felt like i was leaking a few times but I don't know whether it's just discharge or waters....:shrug:


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> Good Luck Pink hope something's happening.
> 
> Army it's all coming together ur nursery :D
> 
> I've been having what they seem to call 'lightening crotch' it is not exactly pleasant :haha: Today felt like i was leaking a few times but I don't know whether it's just discharge or waters....:shrug:

On another thread I am on the same happened to someone, they had some water come out and thought their waters has gone.

Turned about I was a sudden movement from baby jumping on bladder causing wee to push out.

Pink keep an eye on those pains. It may be nothing but you never know , my first was born at 36 + 6.

Army - nursery looking good .

Sannie those pains are probably due to baby's position. I felt last week that baby was way right on my bladder and was punching my bowel!

Can't believe how close we are getting . I was at hosp for check up yesterday. Back again at 36 weeks for scan and they will then give me an induction date, probably be 2nd sept !


----------



## Sannie87

dancareoi yeah I think it;s just discharge of some sort lol

Oh how exciting you will have ur induction day! If it's on the 2nd then you only have just under 4 weeks to go :thumbup:

The ocd organizing freak in me would love to know the date of when my LO will make an appearance :blush:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Anyone pack their bags yet?? I don't know when i am gonna do it....it still feels far away...
def by 38wks i'll get at!!


----------



## MadamRose

I've packed mine but it isn't a full one, as its only an incase of transfer bag. 

I wonder who will go first, especially once we hit full term :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely nursery Army, looking good.

Pink good luck, let us know if anything happens. I second what MTC says, one of us has to go soon shortly. I am getting similar pains but I think that is her dropping more in my pelvis. 

My bags are packed and so are the Husbands. They are in the boot of the car along with the car seat ready. Left them in there from taking them with me on my Honeymoon :)


----------



## MadamRose

On the pain thing, i have been having period pains on and off for two weeks. thought i am doubtful i will go get. My cousin and her son are down from 26th August for a week, kinda hoping i will go just before then or even when they are here so they can meet baby. As she was down when i was pregnant with chloe and missed out by a few weeks


----------



## PinkEmily

Well the pain stopped eventually. Ive been having pains for quite a few weeks now and today they were quite painful with back pain across the bottom. Lots of pressure between my hips too, i had a mild panic attack at one point. I popped to the shops before to get the last bits for my hospital bag. 
I kind of hope the baby doesn't arrive this week because my dad, brother and SIL are all on holiday. All in the same place but they dont get signal where they are.


----------



## dancareoi

My hospital bag is a work in progress.

I have packed towel, tooth brush , nappies, wipes, maternity pads, breast pads and disposable knickers!

I have washed and dried all newborn clothes and have sorted ones for the bag ie first outfit when born and going home outfit (this has been the same for my other 3) I will pack these, my maternity night shirt and nursing bra tomorrow and that will be it I think !

With my first I was 3 weeks early so no waiting around for him to appear, but being the first it didn't really matter as there were no others to organise child care for.

My second was breach so we had a section date for her. Which was great because we organised everything in advance and my mom came over to look after DS .

I was 2 weeks early with third. My waters broke at 10.00pm so the other 2 were asleep in bed. We called B.I.L and he came to stop the night . Kids had been pre warned not to worry if they woke up to find their uncle there!

DS was born at 3.50 am which meant DH went home in time to take them to school. So that worked perfectly.

We have a rough plan in place for 2nd sept, but no plan in case I go earlier. Think we need to sort plan B!


----------



## Sannie87

Zebra where did u go on ur honeymoon? :D

My hospital bag and baby's bag have been packed, waiting on hubby to organize his and my mums :haha:

Few things that still need to go in there tho, my going home outfit,maternity notes,some straws,... Think that's it lol


----------



## PinkEmily

Oh straws!! Thanks Sannie :haha:

I had some more pains last night after i posted, not many though. My bits are hurting today, as well as my nipples. At least my bag is packed now, minus toothpaste. I seem to have packed a lot less this time and i have enough with me incase i have a section again. Just watch, after all these pains im having i bet I go overdue :haha:

Today i'm going to walk to the garden centre (15 min walk) Need to find my brother a birthday present for Saturday.


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Oh straws!! Thanks Sannie :haha:
> 
> I had some more pains last night after i posted, not many though. My bits are hurting today, as well as my nipples. At least my bag is packed now, minus toothpaste. I seem to have packed a lot less this time and i have enough with me incase i have a section again. Just watch, after all these pains im having i bet I go overdue :haha:
> 
> Today i'm going to walk to the garden centre (15 min walk) Need to find my brother a birthday present for Saturday.

No harm mentioning to midwife, but probably just your body getting itself ready.

Reading on bbc app this Morning about a study done on pregnant women and due dates. It showed average pregnancy was actually just over 38 weeks . There were a lot of different factors but it was interesting


----------



## Zebra2023

Sannie - we went to the Lakes for 5 nights. Stayed in a luxury bed and breakfast. Was wonderful, didn't want to come home :flower:

We are all getting on with the bags it seems :thumbup: Mine are separated over two bags as I couldn't fit it all in one :haha: Straws, that is something I don't have, must get I think!

Anyone else getting really itchy? My boobs/nipples are itching like mad and so is my bump. Scratch scratch scratch = sore :wacko: Also TMI but anyone finding themselves going to the loo more than usual? As in for a number 2. I go at least twice a day, not normal for me :wacko: I keep feeling sick from time to time too. 

Pink - hope you don't end up going over! Hope things are well :)


----------



## Chimpette

I haven't started on bags yet, although I think I probably will now I've finished work but what do you need straws for...??

I'm getting Braxton hicks, but nothing major, I remember getting them a lot worse with with my 2nd ds. 

Got a midwife appointment on Friday for my 36 week check up and then another scan next week to check the growth. I'm been finding it increasingly difficult to walk and get about... my back, legs and hips are not playing ball at all...!

My DH is also doing my head in, never cleaning up after himself and when he looks after the boys not cleaning up after them... driving me potty!


----------



## mwaah

Hiya ladies.

I need to pack my bags lol I keep thinking about it but havn'et got around to it. Time is just slipping away from me. Little madame is really active and doesnt feel engaged at all. 
Are the straws for if you are laying down in bed?? I never thought to take any.
I'm taking 2 bags. One for me and one for baby. I was in 7 days last time but hopefully will half that at least this time. I couldnt bare to leave little man for that long.
I have no pains or pressure just feel like a big whale and cannot bend in the middle!! haha spending my life sat on the floor, picking up or toys or sorting washing etc.

I have my scan next Wednesday so hopefully get my induction date then as I will be 36+3. 

Hope all is well at your midwife appointment Chimp and your joints start playing ball again 

You look all ready Army. Nice nursery.

I hope something happens for you soon pink.

Sounds like a lovely honeymoon Zebra. I'm not itchy yet, you must be stretching eeek have you tried bio oil??

I would be all ready with plan B and C if I was you Lisa haha If something happened early here ( which I highly doubt) I would have to go alone and leave hubby with the little man.

At least you and babys bags are packed. Is your mum going to be in with you to sannie?? xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Just got up for the loo and can't get back to sleep, I hate that!

Rolling over in bed is such a chore and my hips seem to hurt all the time. I'm like an old woman if I get up after lying or sitting for too long, I feel like my bottom seiZes up!

Still haven't finished bag , will try later on today, but I will be at work this morning and this afternoon need to make a trip out to but DS new school uniform as be starts secondary school on 29th August.

Our local school wear shop doesn't stock the uniform of where he will be going. He is going to a Birmingham Grammer school so I need to travel a little further afield .

Dd seems to have mislaid one of her cardigans so looks like I will have to go to local shop to get another one. She's not back until 4 sept.

Also youngest DS is due to start school sept 14 but I need to apply for reception place this year so want to get that done as soon as possible as well .

Also DS new school have set them a five point challenge for the holidays. For the physical part he is swimming, he did 1km on tues but we need to take him a few more times, we also need to take him to an art gallery and he wants to go to cinema to see a film as be has to write a review.

Just wandering how we are going to do all that needs to be done in the next 3 weeks.

On top of all of that my washing machine has broken!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow you got your hands full!!!!!! I went without a washing machine for a week and it was pure hell! Lol and there was only 3 of us! Hopefully you get one soon! Or fix the old one!

Running around for the kids and carrying around bubs ,exhausting! I bet your excited for them to start school as much as they are!


----------



## Sannie87

I can't roll over in bed anymore either I can just hear my hips crack when i do :dohh:

Mwaah my mum is going to be in the hospital with us for the early part of labour but will leave the room for the actual birth. She is staying with us from Belgium so I can't really leave her on her own as my MIL conveniently is going on holiday for 2 week till a week before my due date and I think the LO will be here by then.


----------



## Chimpette

Dance I know your pain, i'm in the same in bed and after getting up it's silly how stupid I look walking... or waddling.. haha

My eldest is due back to school on 4th Sept & my youngest starts preschool for the 1st time so we need to get their uniform and shoes sorted as well. You can only buy the school uniform from the schools so the jumpers will have to wait until school starts back up, but we can get everything else before school starts.

Trying to get hubby all ready for his hols to Fiji, and nothing has been sorted for baby at all yet really, I need to get him up in the loft and get down the crib, bedding, car seat, prams, clothes to see what else I need while he is away so I can get that sorted.

So much for resting before baby arrives LOL


----------



## Zebra2023

Mwaah - Hope all goes well at your scan on Wednesday, let us know if you get a date :) glad I am not the only one taking a few bags, I did think if I packed too much :haha: I swear lots of stretch marks have come out over night. So itchy, I tried baby oil, will it do the same thing? Heard of bio oil but not sure if it is the same? 

Dancer - I can sympathise with you on turning in bed, it is so uncomfortable and definitely feels like a chore. I also am with you on getting back to sleep after going to the loo. Not much longer to go now :flower: I ask the Husband to rub me back to sleep, it works sometimes. 

So I am a little nervous now as I have come off aspirin after being to my hematology appointment today. My injections will tide us over so they have said. They will be changing me to fragmin and a low dose when she is born so I can breastfeed as it isn't ideal to breastfeed on Innohep apparently :wacko: 

Hope we all are well :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Mwaah - Hope all goes well at your scan on Wednesday, let us know if you get a date :) glad I am not the only one taking a few bags, I did think if I packed too much :haha: I swear lots of stretch marks have come out over night. So itchy, I tried baby oil, will it do the same thing? Heard of bio oil but not sure if it is the same?
> 
> Dancer - I can sympathise with you on turning in bed, it is so uncomfortable and definitely feels like a chore. I also am with you on getting back to sleep after going to the loo. Not much longer to go now :flower: I ask the Husband to rub me back to sleep, it works sometimes.
> 
> So I am a little nervous now as I have come off aspirin after being to my hematology appointment today. My injections will tide us over so they have said. They will be changing me to fragmin and a low dose when she is born so I can breastfeed as it isn't ideal to breastfeed on Innohep apparently :wacko:
> 
> Hope we all are well :flower:

I had concerns about stopping my clexane and progesterone at 28 weeks. I stopped them gradually.

My ankles are now starting to swell , especially my right one!

Still have no washing machine


----------



## Zebra2023

How are you finding it now Dancer? Surely it gets easier? I am glad it is just the aspirin I am stopping and not my injections. I would go insane if I had to stop both.

Uh-oh not good :( :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> How are you finding it now Dancer? Surely it gets easier? I am glad it is just the aspirin I am stopping and not my injections. I would go insane if I had to stop both.
> 
> Uh-oh not good :( :hugs:

Didn't like doing the clexane or progesterone so glad they have stopped.

However due to GD I am still injecting. Checking blood sugar levels 4 times a day and injecting insulin 3 times a day. Starting to sting now when I do it and bleed occasionally. Also leaving little lumps. Maybe I'm using the same injection site too often!

Never mind though, only 3 1/2 weeks left!


----------



## Sannie87

Zebra I started using Bio oil on the amazing stretchmarks i already had and it seems to be doing the job they stop itching and appear less deep already :thumbup:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........i'm in pain :( wwhat a horrible night sleep. Cramping aallllllll night and now this morning my body feels so achy and sore......:cry:

Might have to go in and get checked if it doesn't get better


----------



## MadamRose

Mwahh hope your scan goes well. 

dancareoi I know what you mean about rolling over in bed :dohh: hope you get some good sleep soon.

My in case of emergency transfer hospital bag is pack, because its only for emergencies I've got a shared bag for me and baby. I am 36 weeks today, the company where i am going my birthing pool rang today and it will be delivered on Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Had a better night last night 

Army - hope the pains ease off, but no harm in checking with midwife.

MTc be pool arriving will make it feel more real.

Afm - hospital bag packed and ready to go! 

3 1/2 weeks left


----------



## tekkitten

Hope everyone is doing great :D it's getting close!

I'm currently finishing all the baby laundry today :D plan for next week is to get hospital bags and carseat into the car


----------



## PinkEmily

How are the pains Army? I had pains again yesterday. Also so far i have eaten over a kilo of pineapple :haha: thought i'd give it a shot now i'm full term. Its not done a thing so I don't think the baby is ready just yet. 

Hope your washing machine gets fixed soon Dancareoi, mine decided to become a water feature last weekend :dohh: OH isn't that good at DIY (he wanted to go out and replace my 3yr old machine, er no!) but managed to find the filter to see if that was blocked. He pulled a thong and a sock out :haha: I think DS must have stuck it in the machine when i was cleaning the powder drawer out the other month. OH thought it was funny to tell his family, I was mortified :dohh:

I think I have everything sorted for the baby now. Might stick the car seat in the car ready. If you ask Olly where his baby brother is going to sit in the car he shouts "next to me!!". Im having a few issues where he keeps hitting me, especially my belly at the moment so i'm panicking about him hitting the baby.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

PinkEmily said:


> How are the pains Army? I had pains again yesterday. Also so far i have eaten over a kilo of pineapple :haha: thought i'd give it a shot now i'm full term. Its not done a thing so I don't think the baby is ready just yet.
> 
> Hope your washing machine gets fixed soon Dancareoi, mine decided to become a water feature last weekend :dohh: OH isn't that good at DIY (he wanted to go out and replace my 3yr old machine, er no!) but managed to find the filter to see if that was blocked. He pulled a thong and a sock out :haha: I think DS must have stuck it in the machine when i was cleaning the powder drawer out the other month. OH thought it was funny to tell his family, I was mortified :dohh:
> 
> I think I have everything sorted for the baby now. Might stick the car seat in the car ready. If you ask Olly where his baby brother is going to sit in the car he shouts "next to me!!". Im having a few issues where he keeps hitting me, especially my belly at the moment so i'm panicking about him hitting the baby.


The Pain went away later that day. I really thought labor was starting!!!! I laid down and drank a bunch of water and it subsided. It was like a horrible period cramp and back pain.
i wonder if maybe i dilated a bit :shrug:

Lol about thong :haha: my ds put my undies around his neck once while i was puttiing laundry away :haha: no one was around to see that.

I have the same issue with ds and my belly :dohh: he bit my belly yesterday really hard!! I thought he was hugging me! Lol and he likes to dig his elbows in my belly and kick it whenever i try to carry him :dohh:

I thought my water broke yesterday. I went to the bathroom and after i finished, i stood up and just started leaking :shrug: i figured it was probably more pee lol...but it was weird because it just trickled out on its own.


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> PinkEmily said:
> 
> 
> How are the pains Army? I had pains again yesterday. Also so far i have eaten over a kilo of pineapple :haha: thought i'd give it a shot now i'm full term. Its not done a thing so I don't think the baby is ready just yet.
> 
> Hope your washing machine gets fixed soon Dancareoi, mine decided to become a water feature last weekend :dohh: OH isn't that good at DIY (he wanted to go out and replace my 3yr old machine, er no!) but managed to find the filter to see if that was blocked. He pulled a thong and a sock out :haha: I think DS must have stuck it in the machine when i was cleaning the powder drawer out the other month. OH thought it was funny to tell his family, I was mortified :dohh:
> 
> I think I have everything sorted for the baby now. Might stick the car seat in the car ready. If you ask Olly where his baby brother is going to sit in the car he shouts "next to me!!". Im having a few issues where he keeps hitting me, especially my belly at the moment so i'm panicking about him hitting the baby.
> 
> 
> The Pain went away later that day. I really thought labor was starting!!!! I laid down and drank a bunch of water and it subsided. It was like a horrible period cramp and back pain.
> i wonder if maybe i dilated a bit :shrug:
> 
> Lol about thong :haha: my ds put my undies around his neck once while i was puttiing laundry away :haha: no one was around to see that.
> 
> I have the same issue with ds and my belly :dohh: he bit my belly yesterday really hard!! I thought he was hugging me! Lol and he likes to dig his elbows in my belly and kick it whenever i try to carry him :dohh:
> 
> I thought my water broke yesterday. I went to the bathroom and after i finished, i stood up and just started leaking :shrug: i figured it was probably more pee lol...but it was weird because it just trickled out on its own.Click to expand...

I think sometimes baby can give your bladder a sudden squash causing more wee to come out.

Pink it is difficult for an only child to suddenly find themselves with a sibling, hey do what they can for attention.

You just have to make sure he gets included with everything, even a nappy change just by asking him to get the wipes or a nappy.

My older 2 will be fine with the new addition but I'm not sure about my 3 year old DS he is such a mommys boy and just wants me all the time, so I think he may feel a bit left out .


----------



## Chimpette

Mwaah, only 3 more sleeps until your scan!!!!

I've got 2 more until mine to check the size of baby hoping that he would have stayed in the 90s on the centile chart or lower as don't really want to be induced if I can help it.

How's everyone's weekend going..?? I'm in so much pain with my sciatica and lower back, but small price to pay!


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> How are you finding it now Dancer? Surely it gets easier? I am glad it is just the aspirin I am stopping and not my injections. I would go insane if I had to stop both.
> 
> Uh-oh not good :( :hugs:
> 
> Didn't like doing the clexane or progesterone so glad they have stopped.
> 
> However due to GD I am still injecting. Checking blood sugar levels 4 times a day and injecting insulin 3 times a day. Starting to sting now when I do it and bleed occasionally. Also leaving little lumps. Maybe I'm using the same injection site too often!
> 
> Never mind though, only 3 1/2 weeks left!Click to expand...

I must say they aren't nice to do, sorry to hear you are having a bad time with the insulin. Hope it gets better for you. Definitely not long to go now :)

I am coping ok without the aspirin, every little kick I feel from her is reassuring :thumbup:



Sannie87 said:


> Zebra I started using Bio oil on the amazing stretchmarks i already had and it seems to be doing the job they stop itching and appear less deep already :thumbup:

Thank you, it is on my to get list then :thumbup: I need a relief from the itchiness. 

I hope we all are doing well?

I was in hospital last night from 2am with period type cramps. They seemed to be constant but did get bad at times then sometimes they were manageable. I have been loosing bits of what seems to be my mucus plug, only tiny amounts. They put me on the monitor after listening to her via the doppler and checking my urine (I have another infection) so been treated for that, feel drowsy as anything. It showed I was having braxton hicks too along with her head being half way down according to the midwife. So she is still engaging nicely but that doesn't mean anything, who knows :wacko: just wait and see I guess. They checked my cervix, it is closed still. I am so tired, haven't managed to sleep well at all. I think my blood pressure was slightly high but it came down before they let me out at 6am. We heard a few births taking place, the usual screaming then shortly after a baby crying, I was like aww. Will be us soon ladies!! :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Glad to hear all is well zebra! Sounds just like what i had that night! What did your plug look like? I had bits of clear discharge, not sure if it is just cm or plug :shrug:


Were you hoping it was the real deal ? :D i know when i was cramping i kinda hoped it was happening....but then i remembered i had nothing preparaed yet!!!!!!


----------



## PinkEmily

No wonder you are tired Zebra, sounds like a long night.

I keep checking in to see if baby babies have arrived yet :D 

Ive been having pains most of the day, they are very sporadic but the pain has certainly intensified. OH wont let me encourage it because he has to arrest someone tomorrow morning :haha: He's done all the paperwork though just incase. Im allowed to go into labour after that. We shall see though... 
I have a feeling that tomorrow the pains will be gone. Ive had discharge too but nothing that looks like a plug.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

https://tinypic.com/r/x3a236/5

Not sure if we shared coming home outfits yet???? :D here is mine.

We actually had this for ds but it didn't fit him. Hoping it fits this army trooper :)

Pink: my dh is saying just the oppostie! He is calling me asking if i am encouraging labor :haha: he wants to come home from army training :haha:
How did ur labor begin with olly?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

https://s23.postimg.org/ij0a4z3vf/x3a236.jpg
greenshot download

Not sure if the first image worked. It didn't show up on my phone. Here it is again


----------



## dancareoi

I have an all white outfit with a grey motif on it. There is a hat and matching cardigan. All 3 of mine have worn it so come of of hospital and it is in my hospital bag now.


----------



## mwaah

What a night you had zebra. Glad all is ok.

Thanks Chimp. Let us know how you get on with your scan. My chunkster was in the 95th centile last scan but was way over the scan before. I dont think they mind her being big more to do with the fact her abdominal circumference was way out of proportion. I didnt want to be induced, last time was so horrific but I'm huge and have the lost the ability to bend in the middle. I'm not experiencing pains as such but she has engaged I think and my pelvis feels like I am going to split into two. Also she is right on my bladder and I'm peeing constantly. My new insulin is too good and I have lost 3kg!!! I weigh less now than I did when I fell pregnant!!

Thats good you get extra support through your labour sannie.

My little one has a grey and white outfit with matching blanket to home in...if she is small enough for it (its upto a month).

The dog cost me another £1300 and waiting to see if the insurance will pay up. He is in a sorry state. Hubby has been amazing with him. 
Banjo is out of nappies. He has been amazing too. Only 3 accidents in 3 weeks.

I still havent packed my bags or got anything ready!!! I'm having the carpets shampooed next saturday so will put the crib up on Sunday and pack. I'll be 37 weeks then and really dont think she will be here before 39 weeks unless the scan doesnt go so well on Wednesday.

xxxx


----------



## tekkitten

I have a super cute leggings and onsie set. Very colorful with polka dots, a cat on the bum, and ruffle detail on the sleeves. Its short sleeve, so I also have a white cardigan to go over it, and a super soft pink and green blanket :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

tekkitten said:


> I have a super cute leggings and onsie set. Very colorful with polka dots, a cat on the bum, and ruffle detail on the sleeves. Its short sleeve, so I also have a white cardigan to go over it, and a super soft pink and green blanket :D

Awwww sounds adorable!! Picture of it?


----------



## tekkitten

Ok! Here it is :D it looks a little crumpled from being on the bag. The leggings are from the back to show the cat on the bum!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 glad to hear on the whole things are okay 

PinkEmily Hope the pains are a good sign :D 

ArmyWife1984 lovely outfit, yay on full term :happydance: 

mwaah hope the insurgence pays out for the dog hunni, glad hubby is being helpful and well done Banjo

tekkitten lovely out fit :D

AFM just seen midwife, all is going as expected, she took bloods to check iron levels, and will only contact me if they are not as they should be, other than that i don't see her until the 29th when i will be 38+6

I've attracted baby's first outfit, for us it isn't a going home outfit as will already be home
 



Attached Files:







1st.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Zebra2023 glad to hear on the whole things are okay
> 
> PinkEmily Hope the pains are a good sign :D
> 
> ArmyWife1984 lovely outfit, yay on full term :happydance:
> 
> mwaah hope the insurgence pays out for the dog hunni, glad hubby is being helpful and well done Banjo
> 
> tekkitten lovely out fit :D
> 
> AFM just seen midwife, all is going as expected, she took bloods to check iron levels, and will only contact me if they are not as they should be, other than that i don't see her until the 29th when i will be 38+6
> 
> I've attracted baby's first outfit, for us it isn't a going home outfit as will already be home

That looks cute too!

Babies first outfit is a white sleepsuit with pink stars with matching bodysuit and hat.


----------



## Chimpette

This is our coming home outfit, hope it fits him as looks quite small.

Hubby leaves for Fiji today, very mixed emotions, bet the next 2 weeks seriously drag!.. haha
 



Attached Files:







outfit.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MadamRose

Chimpette he's brave leaving so close to your due date, hope it doesn't go to slow. 

Surely one of us has got to have a baby soon?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Tekkitten: so cute. That's one thing about having girls, so many cute outfits for them! I notice that whenever i go shopping for the boys :haha: u always see dresses and tutu's for girls and boys its just like a shirt that shows a tonka truck or something lol.

Chimp: i feel your pain. I'm in those 2wks right now. I am on the home stretch now, he comes home friday! Only thing i've enjoyed is spreading my legs all across the bed lol


----------



## dancareoi

Stupid iPhone, managed to press unsubscribe again!

I can always spread out in bed as hubby was banished to spare room a while ago!

3 weeks today for me, unless something happens before! 21 days, sounds closer when you say it like that!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Nesting has officially started for me...never had it was ds. But now i know mil is coming over to stay, i am scrubbing and organizing every nook and cranny. Even spent an hour shredding a bunch of old mail and paperwork :haha:

I feel this need to make the house spotless for mil and LO. 

Any other nesters?. :D


----------



## MadamRose

Army, I've been nesting for about 3 weeks already, nested for ages with DD too


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Lol wow 3wks!!!! Started early for you!! It hasn't hit me until seeing 20days left on my pregnancy app!


----------



## MadamRose

Lol yes i was the same with my daughter nested for about 2 months on and off with her, it is on and off though.

So ladies who do we think will be first to have their baby, someone has to go soon surely?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I'm thinking its between danca, mwahh and ghin. Mwaah and danca both have induction dates soon and ghin can't go past 38 wks with twins. 

I'll bet my money on ghin 1st :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Who's date induction wise is first? as you could be right it may be ghin because of the twins if not it could well be whoever induction date is first


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Armywife1984: edd sept 2nd/ pd sept. 4th-Late

Zebra2023: edd sept 8th/ pd sept 5th- Early

Sannie87: edd sept 9th/ pd aug 29 - early

Mummytochlloe: edd sept 6th/ pd 22 aug - early or 12th - sept late (I have two similply because i said 22nd to someone other day to realise it is r on the full moon, 12th because my daughter was due oct 6th born oct 12th)

Chimpette: edd sept 4th/pd sept 10th- Late

Mwaah:EDD 8th Sept,PD 1st Sept due to being induced xxxx

Danca: edd 16th sept, PD induced 2nd sept-chance may go sooner due to 1st born at 36+6




Not sure abouut pink and tekkitten? I know pink is due end of aug ,early sept?

Mwaah's induction date is first.


----------



## dancareoi

I think ghin will go before 38 weeks, she has the same due date as me.

It's looking like my induction date will be 2nd sept.

Looks like Liss will beat me by 1 day.


----------



## MadamRose

Okay, so all the induction dates are really close as if Mwaah's is first Danca and Ghin are the 2nd if Ghin gets that long. I can't imagine we will all hold on until September, so from that based on induction dated not being until Sept i go on Ghin being first.


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Okay, so all the induction dates are really close as if Mwaah's is first Danca and Ghin are the 2nd if Ghin gets that long. I can't imagine we will all hold on until September, so from that based on induction dated not being until Sept i go on Ghin being first.

I agree.

I have a new washing machine . Whoo hoo! I can now get all the baby's bedding and towels washed.


----------



## PinkEmily

Im due 30th August Army :) LO will probably arrive around his due date. 

Im so frustrated, i want some pain :haha: Crazy how you can have strong pains one day and nothing the next.


----------



## MadamRose

I want pain but i dont. I am getting pain from BH but it is getting me no where. Its mainly when i walk i am really struggling, I want to be getting me somewhere instead


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks ladies :flower: I am still slightly worn out, these antibiotics are taking it out of me big time. They are disgusting, they smell really bad :sick: but if it makes me feel better. I must say I am in a lot of discomfort again today, it wouldn't surprise me if her head is fully engaged before long as I am certainly feeling way more pressure :wacko: I have another scan and consultant appointment tomorrow and a midwife appointment on Thursday. 

Hoping everyone else is well and doing ok :flower: 

I am loving all the going home outfits, they are so cute :cloud9:

Here is what we have chosen for our Daughters going home outfit.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sannie87

I will probably be last knowing my luck :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely outfit zebra hope you feel better soon. Good luck with your appointment. 

I wouldn't be sure sanni I went late with my daughter so expecting to be late.

My pool arrived early this morning so I'm good to go. By my dates (which I sorta trust more) I was term yesterday so happy for baby to come any day


----------



## Zebra2023

Just got back from my scan and consultant appointment, I am in total shock and sheer excitement. She is doing well and weighing in approx at 5lb 10oz. They have given me an induction date :shock: :happydance: which is the 2nd September. Says in the leaflet it can take 2-3 days, so possibly 5th she arrives which is not far off from my guess :shock: Just have to wait and see when she makes an appearance in the world, might be the 2nd :haha: Feeling better today, probably because of the good news, still feel very tired but I just want to go jump around :happydance:

MTC - glad your pool has arrived, I bet that was exciting, hope it isn't too long for you now :flower:


----------



## Sannie87

Oh how exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

How exciting zebra thats 3 or 4 inductions due at same time. I feel sorta left out so many of you knowing a more accurate date lol


----------



## Sannie87

lol MTC I was thinking the exact same thing. As of yet I do not have any reason to get induced or anything so..Patience it is lol


----------



## MadamRose

Yes that's what im on I don't want intervention as would stop home birth but these last weeks are always the worst imo


----------



## Zebra2023

I really didn't expect to find out they will be inducing me and for it to be so soon too. 2 weeks 6 days :happydance: I think my induction date is the same as Dancers. I can't remember when everyone is getting induced/due.

Really hope it isn't too long for you MTC and Sannie, we are all so close now :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

If this baby is like my daughter I have 30 days based on scan date so not too bad really


----------



## Zebra2023

Will be here before you know it :D


----------



## MadamRose

Yes it's crazy to think any of could go at any time really


----------



## Sannie87

I have to agree with that and say these last few weeks are the worst, If someone asks me one more time if I am excited I will smack em :dohh:

Yes I am excited,terrified, but VERY impatient so leave me alone ppl haha 

The way we have to look at it i guess we have about 5 odd weeks max to go, that's nothing really in the greater scheme of things. Having said that I will prob kill someone if I have to go 12 days over :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Sure is MTC :thumbup: Right there with you, the last few weeks are really hard and uncomfortable. 

I must say when I had my scan today, she had to tilt me right back, my feet practically in the air dangling :haha: anyone had that before? I presume is it because she is so low down :wacko:

Sannie - Hope you don't go over :flower:


----------



## Sannie87

Zebra I had that happen to me at my 20 week scan, she even nearly had me rolling over and doing all sorts :haha:

Think it's to get the baby in a decent position I guess.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes they do all sorts of things to get a good dcsn position. 

Are any of you doing anything to naturally encourage labour


----------



## Zebra2023

Glad I wasn't the only one then, I did find it a little weird as it was a first for me. I did have to laugh, it was so funny. Things we do hey ladies :haha:

I have been bouncing on my ball a lot, TMI but we did give my cervix a good bashing early last week. RLT. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## mwaah

Loving all the going home outfits. I'll take a pic when I finally pack my bags. Saw the midwife today who said she will come to my house to give me some sweeps as soon as the consultant ok's it tomorrow.

Glad all went well Zebra and you have a date :) My induction with my son took 5 days!!! We had the 1st pessary at 10am Saturday morning and he came out 9.31am Wednesday. I hope its a lot quicker for you. Thats a lovely weight Zebra. My LO was 5lb 10oz at the 34 week scan.

Yay for a washing machine Lisa. Bet you are mad washing now.

Oh ladies I think we are all in the running to be 1st!! Well I wont hold out much hope for me unless they induce before the 1st as it took dynamite to get Banjo out!!

Don't be so sure Sannie, my sister went on her due date with her 1st. I think Pink could be 1st actually.

I'll keep you posted about my scan tomorrow unless she is masshoosive I dont think they induce earlier than 39 weeks for me. xxxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

What is involved with inductions? I'm confused. I thought when you get induced they don't let you leave the hospital and they hook you up to an IV and start giving pitocin to start contracting.
so wouldn't baby be born day of induction?


----------



## MadamRose

Yay for midwife doing sweeps soon meaah

Zebra I doing rlt, been bouncing on my ball and doing lots of walking not sure if I up for dtd but we will see

Shattered now been on my feet pretty much constantly since 1. Went to for a few shops then went to Chloe's very late 2 year review, followed by more shops then a trip to the park only just got home


----------



## Sannie87

Bit of a selfish message and I haven't wanted to post this before as I don't want to upset anyone but I'm in tears and no one seems to understands....

I am just so worried something bad is going to happen I have practically soent my entire pregnancy living day by day waiting for the one thing I have been waiting 5 years for to be taken away from me and I cannot shift this horrid thought :cry:

Never wrote this before but I went thru severe depression when we had to terminate our first pregnancy due to trisomie18, it took me too long to get help that I attempted suicide once and feel so guilty about that still....

Ppl keep telling me to stop being so negative etc...well this is what they all told me last time aswell eventho i Just knew something was wrong with my baby so percentages mean nothing to me as what we had is fairly rare so..

Just not coping very well atm I think it's time to tell the midwife about it :nope:
Sorry I don't mean to upset anyone. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Big hugs sannie, it's perfectly normal to feel like you are especially after a lose, I did with my daughter even in labour I think its something you will always hold there until baby is in your arms, just try and relax about it as much as possible, though I know it's hard :hugs:


----------



## Sannie87

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

I understand Sannie, it is very hard after a loss to think that everything is going to be ok. Sending big hugs your way <3


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie parl is hard and you never stop worrying, it's only natural to feel that way, especially being so close.

Zebra your date is the same as mine. If I get to my induction date I don't think it will take long as mine tend to be early babies.

I won't be doing anything to bring labour on early as I don't eat an August baby!

Liss the washing machine hasn't stopped!

Went to docs tonight. Woke up at 3.30am with a whooshkng on my right ear. Midwife said to get blood pressure checked. So saw gp - blood pressure was 102/50 so all good there.

It's probably pulsating tinnitus probably caused by a blockage in tube in ear due to all he flem I have had for weeks which is probably a mixture of the pg and hayfever.

Hope it clears up cos I've had enough already!


----------



## Chimpette

Big hugs Sannie, I'm glad you posted as we are all here for you.

Had my scan today, baby is still in 99th centile chart, and weighing in at 8lb 2oz. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and because of my back pain and sciatica they have referred me to the FAU for baby to have a CTG and then see a consultant about getting induced.

Although I'm not sure I want to be, if it's for my sake rather than babies I will probably say no thank you, but if it's for baby then of course I will go ahead with it. I had an induction with my 2nd son so I know what it involves.

Should be getting a call from my hubby in about 2 hours after he arrives in Fiji, so I will happy again then.. haha 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Mwaah!


----------



## MadamRose

Let us know how the CTG goes chimp and don't blame you for not having induction if its just for your good x


----------



## PinkEmily

Sending big hugs Sannie. Its good that you are letting it off your chest. We are always here to listen. Hope the midwife can offer some support. 

I had my midwife appointment today. Measuring 36 weeks at the mo. When i looked at my notes at home shes put that the baby is engaged. Not sure if she has just put it though, she never really felt and she never mentioned anything. Few faint pains tonight. Had a very hot curry for tea. May dtd but hubby is not in my good books at the mo.


----------



## MadamRose

Lol pink my midwife has a dam good feel to check exactly where babies head is I normally grimace with the pain. Did it say how much engaged? 

Seem to be measuring at a good point, I am between the 50th and 90 or 99 centile line for fundal height. 

I've been bouncing on my ball, walked into town and may DTD tonight if I can be bothered and if we can find a position my bump gets in the way.


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Loving all the going home outfits. I'll take a pic when I finally pack my bags. Saw the midwife today who said she will come to my house to give me some sweeps as soon as the consultant ok's it tomorrow.
> 
> Glad all went well Zebra and you have a date :) My induction with my son took 5 days!!! We had the 1st pessary at 10am Saturday morning and he came out 9.31am Wednesday. I hope its a lot quicker for you. Thats a lovely weight Zebra. My LO was 5lb 10oz at the 34 week scan.
> 
> I'll keep you posted about my scan tomorrow unless she is masshoosive I dont think they induce earlier than 39 weeks for me. xxxx

Good news about them doing sweeps soon :) Hope all goes well at the scan :flower:

Wow 5 days, that is a long time!! I have been reading up about it and probably shouldn't have really as I am a little anxious now. I am trying to recap what they said about induction at the NCT classes too. Glad we covered that. I do hope it is a lot quicker for me as if I don't go in to labour or if it doesn't work they might give me the c-section. Would like to avoid that if I can. Wow really? I do wonder how accurate they are though, they can be very wrong. I must say she is small as I have seen others bigger at around 34 weeks. I guess we are all different and they grow at different rates :thumbup:



mummytochloe said:


> Yay for midwife doing sweeps soon meaah
> 
> Zebra I doing rlt, been bouncing on my ball and doing lots of walking not sure if I up for dtd but we will see
> 
> Shattered now been on my feet pretty much constantly since 1. Went to for a few shops then went to Chloe's very late 2 year review, followed by more shops then a trip to the park only just got home

How are you finding the RLT? I wish I had some energy to walk, I am just like blah :haha: I don't blame you for not being up for DTD, it is extremely uncomfortable and totally different so I probably won't be doing that again in a hurry :haha: Sounds like you had a lovely but busy day.



Sannie87 said:


> Bit of a selfish message and I haven't wanted to post this before as I don't want to upset anyone but I'm in tears and no one seems to understands....
> 
> I am just so worried something bad is going to happen I have practically soent my entire pregnancy living day by day waiting for the one thing I have been waiting 5 years for to be taken away from me and I cannot shift this horrid thought :cry:
> 
> Never wrote this before but I went thru severe depression when we had to terminate our first pregnancy due to trisomie18, it took me too long to get help that I attempted suicide once and feel so guilty about that still....
> 
> Ppl keep telling me to stop being so negative etc...well this is what they all told me last time aswell eventho i Just knew something was wrong with my baby so percentages mean nothing to me as what we had is fairly rare so..
> 
> Just not coping very well atm I think it's time to tell the midwife about it :nope:
> Sorry I don't mean to upset anyone. xxx

Sannie, big hugs :hugs: sorry to hear what you are going through at the moment, you know we all are here to listen, best to get it off your chest. I second what Dancer says :)



dancareoi said:


> Sannie parl is hard and you never stop worrying, it's only natural to feel that way, especially being so close.
> 
> Zebra your date is the same as mine. If I get to my induction date I don't think it will take long as mine tend to be early babies.
> 
> I won't be doing anything to bring labour on early as I don't eat an August baby!
> 
> Liss the washing machine hasn't stopped!
> 
> Went to docs tonight. Woke up at 3.30am with a whooshkng on my right ear. Midwife said to get blood pressure checked. So saw gp - blood pressure was 102/50 so all good there.
> 
> It's probably pulsating tinnitus probably caused by a blockage in tube in ear due to all he flem I have had for weeks which is probably a mixture of the pg and hayfever.
> 
> Hope it clears up cos I've had enough already!

Can't believe we have the same dates, be interesting to know if we wait that long. Oh no, that doesn't sound good, hope it clears for you and you feel better soon :flower:



Chimpette said:


> Big hugs Sannie, I'm glad you posted as we are all here for you.
> 
> Had my scan today, baby is still in 99th centile chart, and weighing in at 8lb 2oz. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and because of my back pain and sciatica they have referred me to the FAU for baby to have a CTG and then see a consultant about getting induced.
> 
> Although I'm not sure I want to be, if it's for my sake rather than babies I will probably say no thank you, but if it's for baby then of course I will go ahead with it. I had an induction with my 2nd son so I know what it involves.
> 
> Should be getting a call from my hubby in about 2 hours after he arrives in Fiji, so I will happy again then.. haha
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow Mwaah!

Pleased things went well at your scan, hope things go ok with the CTG. Hope they don't have to induce you if they don't have too. 



PinkEmily said:


> Sending big hugs Sannie. Its good that you are letting it off your chest. We are always here to listen. Hope the midwife can offer some support.
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today. Measuring 36 weeks at the mo. When i looked at my notes at home shes put that the baby is engaged. Not sure if she has just put it though, she never really felt and she never mentioned anything. Few faint pains tonight. Had a very hot curry for tea. May dtd but hubby is not in my good books at the mo.

Not long for you Pink now. Odd that she has put engaged and didn't feel, like MTC the midwife has a good feel of her too. Is a bit painful when they do.


----------



## MadamRose

Dunno how I managed to do it tbh just did lol though my walk was pretty slow. My bsth was nice but had to cut short as was getting regular bh for the last part :dohh:


----------



## Zebra2023

Ooo good signs the body is practicing. I got braxton hicks early too, I was in agony with them. I screamed :wacko: have yours got stronger? 

The Husband has been making me laugh today, driving over all the bumps and in pot holes to try and get her to arrive soon. He really doesn't want to go back to work this week :haha: men lol.


----------



## MadamRose

Ive been having since 20 something weeks been getting stronger, these in bath were strongest yet they verged on painful


----------



## Zebra2023

Glad it seems normal then, I was a little concerned if it was turning out to be the real thing. Scary.


----------



## MadamRose

Ball is my best friend and worst enemy right now, got on they started up again what's betting they stop second I get off :dohh:


----------



## dancareoi

My BH seem stronger these days. Due to my biconuate womb baby is all to the right so when I get a BH the right hand part of my tummy gets hard and sticks right out and the left stays soft and down literally at 45 degree angle!

Chimp glad scan went well. If they do decide they need to induce early will hubby be back ?


----------



## Zebra2023

MTC - always the way :haha: 

Dancer - wow that sounds crazy :shock:


----------



## mwaah

Sannie, so sorry you are feeling like this. I hope your midwife can help you through feeling like this and when you hold your little one you can enjoy being a mummy minus the depression.

Well Zebra at 36 weeks they told me DS was 6lb 1oz and he came out 39+3 weighing 7lb 2oz so not too sure how accurate they are. This one definitely feels a lot bigger.

Thanks Chimp. Wow you are having a big one too. Hope they wait until your hubby is home. I was against being induced again but like you if its best for baby I will do it. I'm in no rush to have her, infact I'm so not ready and my cover for work isnt coming until the 27th!! EEEkkkk.

I love washing Lisa, just hate the ironing of it.

MTC and pink sounds like you are doing all you can to get those babies ready to pop. Goodluck.

Sorry if I missed anyone. Just had a panicked moment...Heard DS shout but could tell it wasnt normal. I can't move that fast and told hubby to run whilst I battled out of the chair. He said why and I just said you know when something isnt right. So he ran. DS had his leg stuck in the wooden slats in the side of his bed. Luckily hubby was here and he pulled the bed out then climbed on the bed and maneuvered Banjo's leg out. He was hysterical at this point. Some cuddles, kisses and 3 stories got him settled again. Don't think I would of been able to pull the bed out myself. phewwww children. Doesnt matter how old/young they are they are always a worry. 

Excited and nervous about my scan tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## mwaah

ArmyWife1984 said:


> What is involved with inductions? I'm confused. I thought when you get induced they don't let you leave the hospital and they hook you up to an IV and start giving pitocin to start contracting.
> so wouldn't baby be born day of induction?

It depends on how they induce you Army but once they start you can't leave the hospital as baby needs to be monitored.

They put a 24 hour pessary in me to start with and nothing happened, then they used a gel which they could use again 6 hours later but they will only use it twice and they you have to have gap of so many hours before they will use it again.
They wanted to take me for a section on the Tuesday morning as nothing was happening but I refused. They gave me more gel, which still had no effect and then Tuesday evening they broke my waters and put me on a drip to start contractions. He came 15 hours after they broke my waters. They said that was normal for a 1st time induction. The midwife told me today that it wont take as long this time as my body knows what to do....we'll see. xxx


----------



## dancareoi

That's why I don't think mine will take long

My first was early and start to finish took 42 hours . Spontaneous labour . Second was section at 38 weeks. Third was spontaneous and was just under 6 hours from start to finish! So yes, your body does know what to do. Plus is already stretched etc!


----------



## MadamRose

Glad your son was okay mwaah.

My pains carried on for an hour in bed then just died off. Though I suppose maybe it is a good sign as my midwife said 2nd+ labours you can be at 4cm for days without knowing so maybe I getting somewhere slowly


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Glad your son was okay mwaah.
> 
> My pains carried on for an hour in bed then just died off. Though I suppose maybe it is a good sign as my midwife said 2nd+ labours you can be at 4cm for days without knowing so maybe I getting somewhere slowly

Exciting stuff - you could be he first!


----------



## MadamRose

Never know, had a bit of a show this morning and back pain on and off since. But nothing more gonna go for a walk to feed ducks after lunch


----------



## mwaah

Thanks MTC. He doesnt seem to remember it now. A show??! wow go you. Like Lisa said it could you 1st. Fingers crossed.

Well the scan was bad!!! Baby is HUGE!! 8lb 2oz at 36 weeks!! 
The consultant is lovely though and she was the one that induced me with DS. She knows how horrific I found it.
She has agreed to let me get up to my due date as long as baby is fine. I'm booked in for an induction on the 4th Sept but if all is well they wont do it if i am still against the idea. I told her I would rather not go in on my due date as it's Banjo's birthday so she said she will let me go to the 9th :) After saying that I have my sweep on Monday 19th!! Not sure how successful sweeps are on a second baby.
She also said if I change my mind they will induce me anytime after 38 weeks if they have a bed free.
So exciting we are all getting so close. Oh I did go and buy some size 2 nappies as thinking she wont be in newborn lol xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh big baby hopefully that measurement is out by some. 

Yes I had one not sure if it means anything though had 3 with Chloe


----------



## mwaah

Hopefully they are out by a lot lol

Oh really?? Hmmm well at least you are getting a bit of action. I really doubt the 1st sweep will work but if it did I could have a baby in a week...yikes best start packing loool xxx


----------



## MadamRose

When will your first sweep be I wouldn't get one til around 41 weeks I don't think
And yes with pain coming and going in back and bump wondering if I slowly getting to 4cm as midwife said at home birth visit many 2nd+ time mums sit at up to 4cm before labour then when labour starts its straight into active labour


----------



## mwaah

I'm having it this Monday, I will be 37+1. Then i can have another a week later, then every few days. The midwife says she is hopeful it wont come to that. You just cant tell with babies.

Yes I'm sure your pains are doing something good to your cervix. :) :) I must keep checking in on you  xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ouchie momma! I'm getting bad cramping and my vagina feels soooo sore when i walk.....i think i may not go overdue this time...i'm thinking last week of august i'll pop.

Wow mwaah! You are getting a sweep monday?! You better get to packing!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MadamRose

I'll probably be here later than you mwaah but never know. And least they doing quite a few sweeps if your up to it go for a walk after each


----------



## mwaah

Cramping is good Army, and you are full term so you could pop anytime too!! I wonder if any of our little ones will share a birthday?

I know I really need to pack!!

I have my nieces and sister coming for a few days on Monday so i wont have chance to be sitting still, they have so much planned so if that doesnt do anything nothing will. 
Can you birth at home from now MTC if something was to happen xxx


----------



## MadamRose

They say 37 weeks which from scan date is Friday but I trust my date more which would have been 37 this Monday just been. If I say I want midwives sending thry have to send

And yes army cramping is good :D


----------



## dancareoi

Gosh this is all so exciting. Wonder what the chances are of a rainbow being born by this time next week


----------



## MadamRose

I think we could have at least one within a week. Fingers crossed


----------



## dancareoi

Don't know how clear this picture is but this is my tummy looking down during a BH, will try and get a better one



See how big right side is!


----------



## MadamRose

Do you know baby's position mine does that during bh and side that's like that is side where baby's back is. 

My cramps/BH have been painful on and off all day and had back ache all day, don't wanna get my hopes up in case it nothing though


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Do you know baby's position mine does that during bh and side that's like that is side where baby's back is.
> 
> My cramps/BH have been painful on and off all day and had back ache all day, don't wanna get my hopes up in case it nothing though

The bit that sticks out is baby's bum and back! Her head is down and legs either side.

All these aches and pains you are having sound promising. Was Chloe an early baby?


----------



## MadamRose

Aww so baby has dace towards your back. This baby has back on right side all limbs on left side so facing my left. 

No Chloe was 6days late didn't really have much with her at all until I woke up in labor. Only thing I has was BH but could only tell if I felt bump or when I got told from a trace


----------



## ArmyWife1984

mummytochloe said:


> Do you know baby's position mine does that during bh and side that's like that is side where baby's back is.
> 
> My cramps/BH have been painful on and off all day and had back ache all day, don't wanna get my hopes up in case it nothing though

Right there with ya :wave: cramping, back ache and diarrhea .... i'm buying some pineapple tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Do you know baby's position mine does that during bh and side that's like that is side where baby's back is.
> 
> My cramps/BH have been painful on and off all day and had back ache all day, don't wanna get my hopes up in case it nothing though
> 
> Right there with ya :wave: cramping, back ache and diarrhea .... i'm buying some pineapple tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

Diarrhoea is a promising sign too!

MTC - yes baby is or was facing inwards.


----------



## Sannie87

Hey Ladies,

Thanks for all the kind words. :hugs:
Looks like it's all happening for nearly everyone!

My MW appointment ended up with me having to go hospital due to high blood pressure, wee & bloods were fine so was let go home but have to have my blood pressure checked twice a week now. But they scanned me due to me not believing he was head down but he deff is and 2/5th engaged.

Afterwards I had such painful tightenings coming every 5mins but they trailed off in the end. But i'd rather he stay put till atleast next week :shrug:

Hope everyone elses pains and cramps are leading to something :thumbup:

PS: to anyone who had the whooping cough vaccine how long did ur arm hurt after? Mine's gone really stiff and sore.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Wowsa all these pains must be doing something for you all surely...! I haven't really had anything a few Braxton hicks but nothing major. So still waiting although as you all know I want baby to stay till at least hubby is home LOL

Got my appointment tomorrow which I'm looking forward too, so will hopefully find out more about what they think about baby after the CTG

Sorry I haven't been able to catch up more, watching these 2 monsters is exhausting and so I'm grabbing a quick 5 min sit down to type this, without cleaning.... LOL


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Anyone know much about hemorrhoids & labor?

Last night i had pain coming from the rectal area...like a sharp pain. Then later that night appeared a hemmorrhoid! No bowels or anything brought it on it just appeared. Now it hurts so much to sit on my bum!

I read online it could mean baby dropped when hemmorrhoids appear.....hoping labor is coming!


----------



## PinkEmily

No baby here yet. Just set the pram up with the buggy board that arrived this morning! Eeek, just waiting for Olly to wake up so i can try it out. 

Hubby has decided to work overtime on Monday & Tuesday which I am pee'd off about, he'll be working tomorrow - Wednesday morning and then is back in again Thursday afternoon - Sunday. He thinks im just worried that i'm going to go into labour but its more the pressure of looking after a toddler. I'm probably not going to be able to take him out anywhere as he kindly demonstrated yesterday... he will run off. I ended up pulling all kinds of muscles in my groin running after him, ouch!!! 

Ouch on the hemorrhoids Army. Im surprised ive not had any tbh. 

I made a boo boo and haven't had my whooping cough vaccine. Midwife never mentioned anything about it and i only just found out it existed a couple of weeks ago and never got round to it :( 

Still having cramps here, ive been having them every day now for the past 3 days. Ive had hot curry, lots of pineapple and a massive, painful walk around Ikea yesterday. I dont think this baby is ready yet so im just going to relax for a few day. Starting to panic about having sweep/ being induced at 40+ weeks now. I hope the baby comes in the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry cant help with the hemmoroids issue!

Sannie I had whooping cough jab and arm was really sore for a few days , it hurt to lie on.

Zebra hope blood pressure doesn't cause a problem . I had very high blood pressure with my first. This time I have very low blood pressure 102/50 the other day!


----------



## Sannie87

@dancareoi when did u have urs done hun?

@Pink Dw about not having it, I was on the fence and I now regret it after stupidly googeling it!! But if u truly still want the vaccine I was told u can till 38 weeks.

@Army No advice on hemorrhoids, not even sure what they are :blush:

I have to take my hat off to u ladies with little ones to look after I don't know how you do it. :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Army can't help about the hemorrhoids never suffered

Pinks :hugs: about hubby working over time maybe baby will come so he can't.


----------



## mwaah

hemorrhoids are horrible Army i got a few with Banjo and got more and even earlier with this one. i use vream on mine, it does relieve them.

I had the whooping cough vaccine at 28 weeks and it the soreness lasted 3-5 days. Mainly when I lay on it.

Well i am a proud owner of a syringe full of colostrum sitting in my freezer. The hospital want me to take some in incase she goes to special baby care and she can have my milk straight away. It was hard work though. The midwife will hopefully show me an easier way on Monday after my sweep.

I havent had any pains or BH, didnt with DS either.

Well 3 weeks today my chunkster should definitely be here...scary. I still havent packed or assembled her crib yet xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

How exciting mwaah. Amd yay for colostrum

My dh enjoyed his birthday day rock climbing and abseiling off 75ft bridge. He on night shift but I happy for baby to come whenever it wishes now (hint hint baby the sooner the better) as long as it holds on til past midnight which im 100% sure I will as don't want baby sharing birthday with my dads wife


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie I think I had it done at 28 weeks.

Liss well done to you on getting that much out at this stage. I think you seriously need to consider getting yourself sorted, you could well be the first!

My DH 44th bday today so we went out for the day. Won't be having baby on his bday!

Our 16th wedding anniversary next Friday and my 42nd bday on 27th, so possibilities there 

Noticed more BH today than usual !


----------



## MadamRose

Midnight and woken up wanting to be sick but not physically being able to :(


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Midnight and woken up wanting to be sick but not physically being able to :(

Could be between you and Liss!

Woke to go to toilet and can't get back to sleep- I hate that !


----------



## MadamRose

Hope you got back to sleep don't think I got back til like 3.30 or later. 

Full term today based on scan date :happydance: Meant to be going swimming later with sister and nephews but feel too tired


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Hope you got back to sleep don't think I got back til like 3.30 or later.
> 
> Full term today based on scan date :happydance: Meant to be going swimming later with sister and nephews but feel too tired

I think I finally went back to sleep at 5, youngest woke me at 7

I don't go swimming anymore, my maternity swimming costume doesn't fit me any more!


----------



## mwaah

Good morning ladies.

I think MTC could be 1st as I have had no signs yet and she is still really active. I've not seen or read about many sweeps being successful at 37 weeks either.

Hope you are feeling a little better MTC. Congrats on being full term. Anyday for you now.

I slept crap too Lisa but that was cos hubby wasn't feeling great and kept getting up. Everytime he disturbed me I needed to pee then I couldnt get comfy again. Hope you get a little rest today.
I am supposed to be going swimming with my nieces next week but think I will have to give it a miss because of the sweep as I might be bleeding or get an infection.

You have some important dates going on Lisa. It's hubby's Nan's birthday on 27th and I have my second sweep then so have a feeling she could come then. Also thats when my work replacement is coming so cant really have time off until then lol. Our LO's could come on the same day.

Carpets are getting shampooed tomorrow so will get sorted with baby things on Sunday 

Anyone else having any signs?? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

We all think others could be first I keep refusing to get my hopes up simply because of how late chloe was. Hope you get better night tonight mwaah. 

Decided I gonna somehow drag my arse to swimming even if it kills me as Chloe really wants to go


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Thanks MTC. He doesnt seem to remember it now. A show??! wow go you. Like Lisa said it could you 1st. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Well the scan was bad!!! Baby is HUGE!! 8lb 2oz at 36 weeks!!
> The consultant is lovely though and she was the one that induced me with DS. She knows how horrific I found it.
> She has agreed to let me get up to my due date as long as baby is fine. I'm booked in for an induction on the 4th Sept but if all is well they wont do it if i am still against the idea. I told her I would rather not go in on my due date as it's Banjo's birthday so she said she will let me go to the 9th :) After saying that I have my sweep on Monday 19th!! Not sure how successful sweeps are on a second baby.
> She also said if I change my mind they will induce me anytime after 38 weeks if they have a bed free.
> So exciting we are all getting so close. Oh I did go and buy some size 2 nappies as thinking she wont be in newborn lol xxx

Sorry to hear the scan didn't go so well. You have a big baby, presuming they are correct though :shock: Really hope things go well for you both :flower: Pleased the consultant was lovely with you too, always helps.



dancareoi said:


> Don't know how clear this picture is but this is my tummy looking down during a BH, will try and get a better one
> 
> View attachment 657919
> 
> 
> See how big right side is!

Wow that is pretty kool :shock: I can see it!



Sannie87 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words. :hugs:
> Looks like it's all happening for nearly everyone!
> 
> My MW appointment ended up with me having to go hospital due to high blood pressure, wee & bloods were fine so was let go home but have to have my blood pressure checked twice a week now. But they scanned me due to me not believing he was head down but he deff is and 2/5th engaged.
> 
> Afterwards I had such painful tightenings coming every 5mins but they trailed off in the end. But i'd rather he stay put till atleast next week :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone elses pains and cramps are leading to something :thumbup:
> 
> PS: to anyone who had the whooping cough vaccine how long did ur arm hurt after? Mine's gone really stiff and sore.

Hope things are ok Sannie, good that they are checking up on you every two weeks. That is great that he is engaged :thumbup:

When I had my whooping cough jab it hurt for about 2-4 days then calmed down. 

Hope everyone else is doing well, sorry if I have missed anyone :wave:

AFM - I am not having a good time, I have been in bed for two days pretty much, only woken up for my medication and appointments. I can't stop sleeping. I feel worse, hot cold flushes still, I keep getting up to 6 bouts of the runs a day along with feeling sick all day (I threw up in my mouth while I was asleep the other morning) :wacko: sorry TMI. I am very very sore down there too, it is so swollen, hurts to walk and sit :wacko: Lost a bigger bit of my plug yesterday as well.

Had a midwife appointment yesterday, I swear they are getting on my nerves when it comes to blood pressure. Oh it is really high, no it isn't, it is because you keep using that stupid small cuff and getting a false reading, how many times do I have to tell you for flip sake :dohh: :growlmad: when they do it correctly, they wonder why it is is slightly higher, cause they are annoying me and not listening. Grr! When I went to the clinic on Tuesday, the midwife there listened to me straight away and used the big cuff. My blood pressure was lovely, I was nice and relaxed. Goes to show then!! 

Sorry for the rant ladies :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs zebra hope you feel better soon.

Been swimming and now on park with Chloe and my sister and her kids which is giving me 5 mins to sit and rest


----------



## Sannie87

Zebra I hope u feel better soon hun, but it does sound like it's all getting ready to go for you :flower:

Yeah I'm alright feeling off today with nausea, got hospital on sunday & MW tuesday to check my BP again. I wonder if it's still high if I will get induced soon regardless of the blood results and urine but who knows :shrug:

MTC Hope u enjoyed ur swim & now the little rest :D

Mwaah These scans can be out tho i have read weight wise so try not to worry about it too much :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Lol not much of a rest still being pulled to push the swing every 5 mins but been a nice day in sunshine. Just want a baby to share it with niw


----------



## Sannie87

Not long now, let's hope once all the babies are here we will still have some decent weather to take them for strolls :flower:


----------



## Chimpette

Ladies, really stressed out at the moment.

Had my appointment today, was put on CTG for half hour which they said was great, then the consultant came in and said:-

1. They want to monitor baby on CTG twice a week
2. They want a Doppler done once a week
3. They want to do an internal exam 
4. They want to do a stretch and sweep
5. They want to induce me next week

I couldn't take it all in, and asked why. They said that the baby has static growth, so although he is measuring in at approx. 8.2lbs at my scan on Tues he hasn't grown head or stomach much over what he was 2 weeks ago.

As you all know hubby isn't back until the 27th which is a week on Tues, so I asked if they could possibly leave the sweep until he was back or if it was best for baby they could go ahead. The consultant said that was fine and that he would just check my cervix, he said it was not favourable at the minute and that he would make me an appointment for the 27th (day husband is back) to discuss results again and inducing.

So I have 3 appointments at the hospital next week, and I'm worried sick now about baby as I thought he was just fine until today :shrug::nope:

Does anyone have any experience in this..???


----------



## Sannie87

Sorry hun don't have any advice as I know nothing about a babies growth.
Just wanna give u a :hugs: and try not to stress too much if it was really concerning they wouldn't wait any longer. xx


----------



## MadamRose

Bigs :hug: chimp no idea but scans can be out. Do you think you could possibly ask foe a second opinion x


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks ladies :flower: Sannie - I would love it if it was the start of things. Nothing as of yet though. One of us has definitely got to have our baby soon.

MTC - Hope you had a lovely day out today :)

Chimp - No advice here either but big hugs to you :hugs: Let us know how things go, hope they can hang on until your Husband gets back :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!! Its 2am and i am starting to spot!!!!!! I'm not ready yet baby hold on!!!!!!!! :dohh:

when i spotted wit ds i went into labor the next day! I feel like getting up and cleaning the house and running to the store to buy the last few things!! :wacko:

I'm shocked if i go this early considering ds was 4 days late!


----------



## Sannie87

Oh Army Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Let us know what happens army x


----------



## Sannie87

Seems like I've been looking the tiniest bit of plug, but I guess it could be anything as I don't know what it looks like lol


----------



## dancareoi

Army hope you are doing ok, keep us posted.


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie your plug is normally really thick sort of snot loke and can be tinged brown or pink


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck army, let us know if anything happens :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Can't believe how close its getting for all of us !


----------



## Zebra2023

Agreed, all in that final stretch now. Exciting to see who will go first :D


----------



## MadamRose

Someone needs to go soon or all these babies will share a birthday :haha:


----------



## Sannie87

Wonder who will be first my money is on army now lol

My mums arrived from Belgium so from Monday we are more than ready for little one to come :cloud9:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes army sounds promising. 

Uhhh I just went to sit on my ball and had so much pressure down there it was uncomfortable. My ball is normally most comfortable place to sit for me


----------



## Sannie87

sounds like ur LO is making it's way to the exit aswell MTC :D


----------



## MadamRose

I'm hoping so best not have this for another 3-5 weeks as I'll struggle to sit down anywhere


----------



## PinkEmily

Sending hugs chimp! 

Wow all these babies showing signs! I think this little one will be hanging on a while longer so we are out of the running.


----------



## MadamRose

You never know pink maybe you'll go without any signs. I'm wondering if maybe ill have loads of signs and still go late


----------



## dancareoi

No signs here, hoping to hold out until induction date! So will keep my legs crossed for another 2 weeks!


----------



## MadamRose

Uhhh now it's not only when I sit on ball its when I go for a wee too :dohh: any of you mummies with children already had this before never had with chloe


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Uhhh now it's not only when I sit on ball its when I go for a wee too :dohh: any of you mummies with children already had this before never had with chloe

I don't recall anything like that with any of my 3. With my first he only sign now, when looking back, was my bump had dropped.

Second was section do to breach so no signs at all.

Third, less movement over the weekend then lots of strong BH during the day on the Monday and baby born at 3.50 next morning.


----------



## mwaah

Sorry to hear that Chimp. Hope baby is allowed to stay in there until hubby is back.

Any progress Army?

Well I cant keep up with everyone!! Losing plugs, pains and pressure eeeek. 

I spent the day cleaning, it about killed me. It wasn't nesting though it was necessity lol 
Had no niggles or show though. I told DH to come straight home from work on Monday so we *cough cough* lol Want to help the sweep along 

The pet insurance wrote to me and they arent paying out for the dog. I wanted to cry but it would of done no good. Just hope I dont need a section as thats 6 weeks off work I cant afford.

Carpets are nearly dry after being cleaned so put my pram up and going to pack and do the rest tomorrow. As my friend said, from Monday I'll be like a bomb waiting to pop.
I really dont think I'm going to be 1st though. xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry to hear about the dog insurance hunni. 

Hope yohr sweep works nice and quickly


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry to hear about the pet insurance not paying mwaah, that is awful :( 

Still lots of good signs buzzing among us ladies. Sitting on the edge of my seat wondering who is going first.

I can't stop itching still, my skin is red raw :wacko: full term tomorrow, please make an appearance soon. Lots more plug again today, no blood in it mind. Just snotty like. Very swollen and sore as well down there still. Good news that I finish those awful antibiotics today, last one at 1am :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Glad you finished anti biotics zebra sorry your still itchy. Someone has to go soon all these babies can't be on time or late


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Sounds promising zebra :thumbup:

I started having contractions this morning. Called dh told him to get home asap then they were gone :shrug: 
i am still spotting pinkish,, red blood. My back is throbbing. Feel like it could be any day. I hope this isn't a cruel joke by my baby!


----------



## Zebra2023

Certainly sounds like the start of things Army :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Sounds like the start of things army maybe its early labour. Gokd luck :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Sounds promising zebra :thumbup:
> 
> I started having contractions this morning. Called dh told him to get home asap then they were gone :shrug:
> i am still spotting pinkish,, red blood. My back is throbbing. Feel like it could be any day. I hope this isn't a cruel joke by my baby!

Sounds like you are going to be first!


----------



## MadamRose

Do you ladies want me to create a thread we can use in the parenting section for when we all have these babies?


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Do you ladies want me to create a thread we can use in the parenting section for when we all have these babies?

Sounds like a good idea.

Liss hope the sweep and be *cough* get things going for you :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

I need to ring triage when they open at 9 just had another show, biggest yet full panty liner worth, sorry if tmi. And it was all almost completely red due to rh- gonna ring up and check it's okay. The red was definitely within mucus but was blood red not pink or brown


----------



## Zebra2023

mummytochloe said:


> Do you ladies want me to create a thread we can use in the parenting section for when we all have these babies?

Sounds like a good idea :thumbup:

Eeek hope everything is ok MTC :flower: keep us updated!!


----------



## dancareoi

MTc no harm in calling them, just to get it checked out .

Do we need to start laying bets on who will be first?

Army, MTC or Mwaah!


----------



## mwaah

I think Army, MTC then you Lisa. I really dont think the sweep will be successful tomorrow but am optimistic for the one on the 27th. Quite hoping for an August baby as all Banjo's friends start school next year and he has another year to wait.

I have nothing. No discharge, pains or pressure. I had pelvic pain last week but she must of been dropping/engaging. The midwife is coming at 10.30 yikes :)
Let us know how you get on MTC. Any news Army?? Is hubby home?? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I think army will be first. 

They weren't worried said its deffo a show which I knew and as long as it wasn't blood on own just blood within mucus they don't worry


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ooo mtc, you're getting close to. 

I'm starting to think it may have been a cruel joke :cry: i thought the spotting was coming from the front but it actually might be from the back instead :dohh:
but i'm still cramping and having backaches. 

Dh is home now from the army. He returned friday. I feel kinda dumb., i called the in laws, and my parents...when all along it was from my butt :rofl: dh had a pretty good laugh about it but i felt bad :(

Sorry ladies, don't think i'll be first! But thats ok with me, i'd like at least another week to get things all squared away!!


----------



## MadamRose

Im having back ache too. Was having painful cramps about an hour ago but died off, these babies seem to be doing nothing but teasing , and bank holiday is due to be hot again not looking forward to that at 38 weeks

Least he home now army and sure family and in laws don't mind


----------



## Zebra2023

Seems to be starting for us all then calms down shortly after, boo!

I have just been to the loo and had the tiniest bit of brown blood, no mucus, nothing, just on the tissue. Should I be worried and be calling labour ward or do I leave it? I am unsure if it is because I am so swollen down there or if it has come from inside :wacko:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

You should be excited zebra! Anytime i see blood when i wipe whether pink, brown or red i see it as a good sign at this stage in our pregnancy :thumbup:

I believe with ds it started out brown blood and eventually red with a huge blood clot.

I'd say keep monitoring it but i think its a sign your gearing up too!
Maybe just call and see what they say, i'd say your in early labor stage!....seems like we are all in the early stages!


----------



## MadamRose

It's a good sign zebra probably part of your mucus plug


----------



## Zebra2023

I just quickly rang labour ward, she was a little rude, asking me why I am worried to see brown blood. Err well let me think...in case it is the start of something, I don't know, you tell me, you are the flipping midwife!! 

She seems to think it is thrush :shrug: because I have just come off antibiotics, she half finished her sentences so I was left guessing. Didn't want me to come in or anything. Just says go treat yourself for thrush. Oh how lovely...it is a Sunday and places close at 4 flipping pm! 

I have had thrush before and it has never felt like this :wacko: 

Thanks Army and MTC :flower: will keep an eye on it as I am not overly convinced that it is thrush, I had cramps/braxton hicks last night, very little sleep and I have had a few today.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes I wouldn't be convinced it was thrush either just keep an eye on it. 

Thought I'd share some labour dust seeing as these babies seem comfortable :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

TMI but there is no white stuff there or anything that represents thrush. I have already checked with a mirror as I was curious how swollen I am down there. Think she was just fobbing me off really, I feel a little like that anyways. Hormones :haha: Glad for this forum I must say, will definitely keep an eye on it. Have put a pad on so will see what happens :D we know our bodies don't we ladies, best to listen to ourselves I guess at times. 

I will do some of this labour dust sharing too :dust: one of us is going to go, or maybe more than one of us. Exciting! :D


----------



## mwaah

It doesnt sound like thrush to me. Hopefully its the start of something good. It could be you 1st Zebra :happydance:

Sorry Army but it did make me laugh. At least hubby is home now if it does kick off.

Sounds like you arent going to go over this time MTC with all these BH and loss of plug.

I usually strip the beds on a Sunday and told hubby I will hold off doing ours until tomorrow. When he asked why I said so its nice a clean for the midwife tomorrow. He said well it wont get dirty between now and tomorrow. Thats what he thinks lol.

I think chimp, zebra and i are full term today woop woop. It only seems like yesterday when we were all 6 weeks. congrats to all the sticky beans that made it this far xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes seems like yesterday we all joined the group its so exciting anyone could pretty much go any time. 

And yes I keep a panty liner on zebra so I know what's happening. I've just had to change it again bas I've had loads more mucus this time brown im hoping this means plug just keeps coming away not fully reforming but not sure

Hapoy full term ladies :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Relief that you ladies agree :thumbup: I am not going crazy then :haha: 

Happy full term chimp, mwaah, MTC :flower: I too can't believe we are all here. It has gone so quick. Not long till we all will have reached full term soon! :D

As promised, a picture of me and the Husband in our wedding gear. We had a couple back from some family members so enjoy. Hoping to get back the professional ones soon. 

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/Weddingparty11_zps587fd017.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/Weddingcar5_zps8d9c00e1.jpg


----------



## Zebra2023

mummytochloe said:


> Yes seems like yesterday we all joined the group its so exciting anyone could pretty much go any time.
> 
> And yes I keep a panty liner on zebra so I know what's happening. I've just had to change it again bas I've had loads more mucus this time brown im hoping this means plug just keeps coming away not fully reforming but not sure

Feels like ages since I have worn these :haha: hope it is good signs MTC, I really do think one of us has to go, all these symptoms and signs are good!!


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely pictures zebra you look stunning

And yes these babies can't tease forever hubby currently re inflating my ball so I can bounce, have to add air at least once a day I bounce so much


----------



## mwaah

Thank you.

Aww lovely pics and you wore your bump well. We had that colour scheme at our wedding too. Good choice.

Yes this pregnancy has gone really quickly!!! Hubby going to put moses stand together now and I'm going to attempt to pack my packs. I was going to take a hand luggage size suitcase for me as the hospital like you to take your own towels and a little holdall for the baby as we have to stay in 48 hours due to the GD. Does that sound ok and not too much??? Hubby doesnt drive so i want to take everything i will need except for the carseat. He can bring that in a taxi when he picks me up. xxxx


----------



## mwaah

MTC I really think that its the start for you. Bounce away xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I don't think bit sounds too much at all mwaah I think it sounds about right I had 2 bags when I had chloe as just had no idea what I would or wouldn't need. This time I feel like I've hardly git anything as it's just an emergency transfer bag so got minimal in it


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you both :flower: wouldn't have thought I had a 34 week bump somewhere in there :haha: I got that comment quite a lot during and after the wedding. I look rather big from the side though. Aww lovely mwaah, purple is my fave colour. 

Has anyone taken any recent photos of their bumps? Here is mine.

They have to come sometime!! :haha: right there with you on the ball situation. We need some sort of bouncing smiley :D

Sounds good mwaah, just reminded me I need to pack a towel too :thumbup: If it helps I have two bags for me, 1 for baby and 1 for the Hubby :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Bump @ 37 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Zebra: your midwife who answered the phone sounded like she went through the same training as our nurses :haha: everytime i've called they pretty much blow it off and aren't very helpful.
That does not sound like thrush to me, you 'd have itchyness and pain and cottage cheese down there. I'd guess it was more the start of your bloody show.
lovely pics btw!!!

Mwaah: i had a laugh about it too, no worries :D. 

I just went to the bathroom again and i swear it coming from the front. It looks like its blended in with my urine..and im cramping pretty bad. .. :shrug: guess i'll just keep monitoring it..

:dust: to all those babies in there!!!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

They are useless aren't they Army :dohh: she sounded really fed up, spoke to me as if I was a Doctor first :wacko: obviously had someone on hold and must have been busy. Felt like I was bothering them, ughh. They could be a little nicer I must say :)

Thank you :flower:

If it is in with your urine, surely sounds like it is coming from the front too :dust:


----------



## MadamRose

I really hope you are right mwaah. 

I will post recent bump pics when on comp, you look lovely zebra

Army I agree if in with urine surely from front. Is there any when you wipe. I get loads on liner and tiny bit when I wipe


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Happy full term to everyone who is there!! :wohoo:

Its there when i wipe,and it looks like stained in with the pee...lol if that makes sense. Also i had a drip on the toilet seat that had a lil pinkish color to it....ughh this is frustrating. 

I tried checking up there too with my finger but it was clean....:shrug: idk whats going on.


----------



## MadamRose

Maybe try wiping before you next use toilet see if that gives you any idea. It's all so confusing and annoying


----------



## MadamRose

Ball giving cramps/bh but sure they will stop once I get off


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Good idea mtc!!! Ill try that....


----------



## MadamRose

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ber-rainbow-babies-2013-parenting-thread.html

Parenting thread for when these little ones finally begin to show


----------



## Chimpette

Lovely photos Zebra you both look great. :thumbup:

No discharge or plug or waters this end, Ive got another .ctg scan on tues & fri so shall let you know how I get on.

I hate it when midwives are rude :devil:... seriously in the wrong job if you ask me I feel like telling them to quit!!! Sorry you had to go through that.

I think I was full term last weds, my sciatica is now in both legs and is so so painful..... Im really struggling with it.:nope:

I have managed to put the crib up and rearrange the bedroom to fit it in, going to attempt my bg tonight once I get the boys to bed

Good luck everyone xxxx :crib:


----------



## MadamRose

Hope the ctg scans goes okay chimp.


----------



## PinkEmily

I hate rude midwives. I kept coming across the same one while I was in labour with Olly, she didn't believe anything i told her and we nearly lost him because of her :growlmad:

I was just thinking of when we will need a parenting thread MTC :haha: Yay!!

Im going to get on my ball tonight and see if it does anything. I doubt it though. Seems crazy that my baby is due in 1 week and 5 days!! 
1 WEEK!!!!! eeeek!! 

Hope your sciatica passes soon Chimp, Ive had it a few times on and off and I was so miserable, i couldn't move without being in a lot of pain down my left side.

Here's my bump :) Measuring 26 weeks, I think its quite small and he looks higher up on this than what he usually is. 
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/IMG_20130813_111411_zpsb2b7df16.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Cute bump pink. Omg no time at all left for you!


----------



## mwaah

Gosh pink that is no time at all. EEEEEEEEEE good luck.

Hope the CTG goes well chimp and the baby is allowed to stay in a bit longer or at least until hubby is back. Well done for putting your crib together. My hubby just out the baby changer together OMG it took him 2 hours a lot of swear words and he told me he never wants to speak to me again hahaha Mainly because he never read the instructions and had to take it apart and put it together about 5 times after I read the instructions to him and explained them. MEN!! 

Did you find out where it was coming from Army? Sounds like the front to me.

I think I am going to need 2 bags for me aswell Zebra. Still havent packed but made a start!!

I want a sign now MTC, no nothing for me xxxx


----------



## PinkEmily

I have two bags too. My actual hospital bag and a changing bag of clothes for the baby which will stay in the car. I seem to have packed a lot less than last time yet ive taken into account a couple of nights stay incase i have another section. 

Haha Mwaah, sounds like something my OH would do!! I can't actually be around my OH when he does DIY and furniture building, he gets in such a mood!! 

Ive been trying to talk the baby out tonight! :haha: My dogs have been looking at me like i have two heads.


----------



## dancareoi

It's been busy on here today.

Chimp hope all goes well and baby stays put until DH back

Liss why is it men don't think the instructions apply to them!

Pink, eek 12 days! Cute bump

Zebra love the wedding photos. Bump is well hidden. 

Army at least DH is home. Any more news!

MTC thanks for new thread, let's see who gets there first!

Here's my bump taken his evening


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks chimp :flower: I hope everything goes ok on Tuesday :thumbup: She was horrible, I too thought the same, why are they in that job if you can't deal with me properly :wacko: Sorry to hear about your sciatica, no fun :(

Pink - That is shocking!! Sorry to hear that, that is really bad :( 

Gorgeous bumps pink and dancer :flower:


----------



## tekkitten

Oooh, its so exciting to see bumps and to have to many people close to popping! I'm almost glad I'm behind several of you, because I can live vicariously through you until my LO is ready to come out ;)

Is it utterly crazy that I am planning on taking a 3 day assessment course Sept 4,5, and 6? I'm a teacher, and the upgrading is very good for me. I will be 38.5 weeks at that point, so I'm hoping it will be ok :) I feel fabulous now (no pressure the last few days) but I am only 36 weeks. Hope it'll be fine!


----------



## dancareoi

tekkitten said:


> Oooh, its so exciting to see bumps and to have to many people close to popping! I'm almost glad I'm behind several of you, because I can live vicariously through you until my LO is ready to come out ;)
> 
> Is it utterly crazy that I am planning on taking a 3 day assessment course Sept 4,5, and 6? I'm a teacher, and the upgrading is very good for me. I will be 38.5 weeks at that point, so I'm hoping it will be ok :) I feel fabulous now (no pressure the last few days) but I am only 36 weeks. Hope it'll be fine!

Wow you're brave!

What a lovely name .


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Chimp: hope you feel better soon, i know that pain too!
mwaah: :rofl: my dh is the same, we got a lil heated tonight because i was right and he was wrong basically :D he still hasn't apologized but he is acting sorry lol.

Cute bumps pink and danca :thumbup:

Well i found out more information from the wonderful world of google. This may be a bit tmi so you are forewarned!
I took a look down there with a mirror and found my hemmorhoid also known as piles, had a blood clot on it that turned purplish blackish. It was def. Bleeding from there. Igoogled it and found out its called thrombosed hemmorhoid, basically a bleeding hemmorhoid. Luckily mine is getting better and shrinking so i dont believe they will need to remove it.

But i still think i'm bleeding ffrom the front too. Cause i notice it in my urine.. so still confused here :wave:

Thinking of going in tomorrow to get peace of mind, only problem is i'd have to take ds with me and he is a handful at 18months!!!! :wacko: 

Thanks for listening ladies...you guys have been great friends :hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

haha, brave or silly dan  Unfortunately I live in a rural area, so this course only comes here once every few years. It just so happened to be at a bad time. When the course is finished I'll be 9 days from my due date, then its spicy food etc!

Lol, I was walking up my stairs today and I could feel my leg hitting the underside of my bump :/ So weird!


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bump dan

Hope you can do course tekkitten 

Let us know what happens army

Despite the bouncing and the massive show yesterday I am still here with no baby lol


----------



## Sannie87

Wow you ladies have chatted up a storm lol
Not had time to read all of it.

Gorgeous wedding photos Zebra :flower:

@MTC Hopefully it won't be long at all by the looks of things.

Hope everyone else is keeping well, Loving all the bumps.

I went to the day unit yesterday as told by midwife to get my BP checked, luckily it did come down and mum & I were there for like 2 hours! Finally we thought we were allowed to go home another midwife walked in and wanted to measure bump....I measured 38 weeks at my 36 week appointment which was Wednesday and yeday we were up to 41!!!! So she sternly said I need a scan tomorrow to check babies size and if the doctor thinks he is too big we think I might be getting induced or have a section next week!!!! :wacko::wacko: Don't want to get my hopes up either but i'm also starting to get really scared lol

Hope u all had a lovely weekend.
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

This was my 37 week bump picture
 



Attached Files:







37 - Copy - Copy (480x640) (2).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> This was my 37 week bump picture

Lovely bump


----------



## PinkEmily

Loving all the bumps :D 

Im not sure whether my waters are leaking a little bit. There's a largish wet patch in my underwear, right in the middle. Ive been bouncing on my birthing ball this morning. It could be wee, but the wet patch is a bit further back iykwim. I dont think ive lost any of my plug, ive had clear discharge for a while, nothing like what i had with Olly.


----------



## MadamRose

PinkEmily put a pad on and see what happens, if it keeps coming maybe worth seeing if it is your waters


----------



## PinkEmily

Ive just phoned the midwife because she didnt put my next appointment in my folder so will ask her later when she calls back. 
My pads are in our en-suite and hubby is asleep after working nights, doh!!


----------



## MadamRose

Let us know what the midwife thinks hun x


----------



## mwaah

Lovely bumps.

Oh pink keep us posted.

The midwife came and managed to get one finger in my cervix. So I'm 1cm but apparently after your 1st you are always one cm. Baby was still free and not engaged at all!! She couldnt do the sweep as cervix was to high but it was soft. She said she had a good rummage around up there to hopefully irritate it so it is more favourable for next weeks sweep. She did also say that anything could happen with second babies so plenty of DTD and nipple stimulation.

Looks like I'm not going to be first. 

Glad your BP is down again Sannie and good luck with your scan. xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Did she make it seem like nipple stimulation was safe? Did she tell you what to do? As its one of things i considered trying if i get much futher on as getting so sore and really struggling with chloe so i want to attempted to naturally help baby along, as i dont want chloe suffering.

Hope you get have sweep next week x


----------



## mwaah

The breast feeding woman was here at the same time showing me how to express colostrum before the baby comes and she said if you start to feel labour stop doing it. Luckily the midwife was still here and said not to stop as I'm over 37 weeks and we want to start labour!! So it must be effective. Yes just massage around the nipple area for a few mins then with you thumb and forefinger in a "C" shape gently massage and squeeze where you can feel the texture change from sort of boob to milk ducts. It shouldnt be uncomfortable.

Baby is kicking up a storm now. she mustn't want to be evicted yet. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

If i get to 38 weeks, which i pretty sure i will i may give it a go.

Hope it works for you x


----------



## mwaah

* should say labour pains 

I think I'll most certainly get to 38 weeks but anything is worth a go if its safe so I would try it if I was you xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes after hearing from a midwife you trust its safe. I wouldnt mind it it was my first but with chloe suffering and also chloe's size i kinda want baby out now


----------



## Zebra2023

Army - Ouch sounds painful!! Glad it seems to be shrinking though, doesn't sound fun at all :wacko: I would go in for a peace of mind too, best way. Let us know how you get on.

Sannie - Glad you BP has come down. Hope the scan goes ok tomorrow. Will be around to see what they decide for you.

Lovely bump MTC :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

I feel like crying today. I have an awful headache, and feel so lethargic :( And at 5 got to waddle for an hourish to go pick up Chloe from nursery. I can walk fairly quick there but am so slow when i am walking back with her in puch chair


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Big hugs mtc :hugs: its almost over for all of us!

Thanks zebra! I called and they actually blew it off SHOCKER!!! :haha: they said its very common and since it was improving they didn't need me to come in.

So just bleeding from my butt here :wave: lol i have a checkup friday...hopefully find out if i am dilated then.


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry haven't had time to read back but this is a 'me' post!

Scan today, baby growing fine but transverse so admitting me to hosp today for next 2 weeks until section !

Just trying to sort everything out for childcare etc. if baby goes head down I can come home and they will induce as planned.

Hope to keep you updated!


----------



## Zebra2023

:hugs: MTC

Sounds a bit like my hospital, they are useless ain't they :wacko: Hope all goes well Friday Army.

Dancer - Crikey, hope things turn out ok! Hope baby turns head down soon :flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow danca! 2wks! Hopefully baby moves!! I don't know what your hospitals are like but hopefully they are somewhat nice for your long stay!


----------



## MadamRose

Wow 2weels dancer hope baby turns. Why do they Have to keep you in for transverse baby? 

Been to get chloe now sat on my ball to try and relieve back ache


----------



## dancareoi

The worry is that waters can break, if they do you can have cord prolapse when basically cord comes out, if that happens section must be carried out as soon as possible to get baby out. Emergency section.

I have my own room with tv on maternity ward, home sweet home!

Doc will see me tomorrow so we'll see what they have to say!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope all goes okay hun, keep us updated x


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope things go ok Dancer and that doesn't happen. Good that you have your own room and such though :thumbup:


----------



## mwaah

Oh no Lisa, 2 weeks!!! At least you are in the best place. Hope all goes well with DR. Thinking of you.

Well hubby and i did the business and been busy all day. Nothing!!! No spotting like the midwife said would happen, no twinges or anything. She is obviously very happy in there xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Oh no Lisa, 2 weeks!!! At least you are in the best place. Hope all goes well with DR. Thinking of you.
> 
> Well hubby and i did the business and been busy all day. Nothing!!! No spotting like the midwife said would happen, no twinges or anything. She is obviously very happy in there xxxx

Maybe a spicy curry and some pineapple.

Having trouble sleeping, you know what hospitals are like.

Had scan earlier and baby is approx 6.10 now so in a couple of weeks will be approx 7.10. The heaviest of all mine !

If I do end up staying in I will miss some special dates. Our wedding anniversary on Friday , 16 years. We were going to go out for an expensive steak!
My birthday next Tuesday, although at my age now I'd rather forget that

Most importantly my eldest DS starts secondary school next Thursday. I'll have to make sure DH takes some pics for me in his uniform.


----------



## mwaah

I have my sister and nieces down to visit so quite happy for her to stay put another week. i have my money on Wednesday 28th if next weeks sweep manages to be done. I still havent packed either lol

Oh thats crap Lisa missing those and being stuck in hospital. A lovely weight though. Well done for managing your GD so well. 

Hope you get to sleep soon. I'm going to try now as going swimming tomorrow. I'll check how you are doing later on. sweet dreams if you can xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs hunni sorry you'll be missing all those things hopefully baby will turn for you

My cousin is diwn from London from next Tuesday for week kinda hoping baby cone before then or while she here as she hasn't been down since I was pregnant with chloe. Every time I woke in the night I was sure I was having contractions but then this morning nothing wondering if needing the loo every time I woke was causing


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Hugs hunni sorry you'll be missing all those things hopefully baby will turn for you
> 
> My cousin is diwn from London from next Tuesday for week kinda hoping baby cone before then or while she here as she hasn't been down since I was pregnant with chloe. Every time I woke in the night I was sure I was having contractions but then this morning nothing wondering if needing the loo every time I woke was causing

I think your body is playing tricks!

Liss enjoy the swimming .

Afm - bored, hungry and tired!

Going to be given steroid injection later, so even if baby turns I will be in for a couple of days as can play havoc with your sugars. They will need to check my sugars every 2 hours and if haywire they will put me on a drip!

I am soooooo hungry , I hope lunch is nice!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope the steroids don't mess up the sugars hun. And hope you get a nice meal. 

And I agree I think I'm going to have this for another 3 weeks +


----------



## ghinspire22

dancareoi said:


> Sorry haven't had time to read back but this is a 'me' post!
> 
> Scan today, baby growing fine but transverse so admitting me to hosp today for next 2 weeks until section !
> 
> Just trying to sort everything out for childcare etc. if baby goes head down I can come home and they will induce as planned.
> 
> Hope to keep you updated!

I hope baby flips for you. 

Things have been going well. I am getting anxious. 16 days until my csection if I make it that far. Everyone tells me anything could happen now at 36 weeks. The babies seem content where they are but you never know.


----------



## MadamRose

I agree 36 weeks with twins things could happen any time, hope they stay put until you are ready x


----------



## Sannie87

I have left the hospital in tears, scan showed the baby is measuring 41 weeks 4.4kg and the first doctor said he wanted to induce me within the week his boss over ruled him and said no they will let me go to 41 :cry:

I don't care that if thats what is best for my baby but don't mess with a pregnant womans emotions like that and now i am PETRIFIED of giving birth he is such a big baby :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs sannie the scan could be out especially if they will let you go to 41 weeks. Maybe try some natural stuff to encourage baby along x


----------



## Sannie87

Oh I will have texted hubby to bring me pineapple and forwarned him of what is needed of him tonight lol But they said the fluid and blood flow was perfect and baby is healthy inducing would be risky :shrug:

How are things with u? any progress? Sorry haven't been able to read back yet
xx


----------



## MadamRose

If you feel up to it try a walk or nipple stimulation too even if it doesn't start things may make things quicker when time comes. 

No nothing happening with me but loads of pains and signs that all seem to be fake. Maybe the full moon in early hours will help :haha:


----------



## Sannie87

Fingers crossed lol :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie a spicy curry, pineapple and you know what! Hopefully that'll all help.

My first was born at 36+6, we had done 2 of the 3 but not the pineapple!

At 36 weeks they said he was approx 8 pounds he was born a week later at 6.3!

Afm now on insulin drip for at least 24 hours as sugars high after steroid jab!

Another steroid jab at 1.00am but my sugar levels will be checked every hour even through the night!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope you can get some sleep despite all the checks etc x


----------



## Sannie87

@dancareoi Thanks hun will try those and I hope they are off with my little man :wacko:

I just read you are being kept in, hope all is well and that ur at least getting rest and sleep like MTC said

xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Dancer - sorry to hear you will miss the important dates, hope your baby moves position so you can make it. Hope things are going well with the drip and injections too :hugs:

Sannie - :hugs: sorry to hear what you are going through, I second what MTC says, try a few things see if it helps at all :)

Seems we all have symptoms and such still but not getting anywhere. I had more blood this morning and some of my plug too. Nothing else is happening, she has been very quiet though.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes it's the same in the other september thread I'm in loads symptoms no babies :dohh:


----------



## Zebra2023

They seem to be very cosy :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

They want to make sure its as long as possible before they start school :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Haha, must be :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

I just had an hour of intense contractions though oh maybe this is something as we're pretty frequent got up to see if it help as they say to keep active and they just died so were obviously just strong BH. It's a blue moon in early hours will it be lucky for any of us


----------



## Zebra2023

Aww no, that is a shame MTC! Booo. Oooo I have heard it is a blue/full moon too. It has to be lucky for one of us if not more of us :D


----------



## MadamRose

We can certainly hope zebra especially as a blue moon rarer that just fill moon. Don't think we due another blue moon until 2015.


----------



## Zebra2023

Yeah that is what they have said, just read up all about it. Are you planning on trying anything tonight to go with it or just seeing what happens?

I do fancy a curry, I have all day :haha: pineapple did nothing for me other than made my tongue swell :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

I been bouncing a lot, and may see if we can dtd later but not too sure. I'm not positive it will do anything for me Tbh


----------



## Zebra2023

In the same boat, really don't think it will do anything for me either.

But just because, dust to all :dust: hope something works sometimes for us all :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone there has to be some babies soon. 

I would have curry but heart burn is hell right now. Ball causing bh again though. Have you done anything zebra?


----------



## Zebra2023

Heartburn sucks :( since I have come off aspirin mine has got better. Presumably because she has dropped too it isn't half as bad. Hope you feel better soon :flower: Hope the BH turn in to something :happydance:

I have just asked the OH cheekily if I could have a hot keema curry, yummy. So that is on its way soon. I have also just been bouncing on my ball watching the moon. The OH decided to play Calvin Harris - Bounce so ended up laughing my head off at that :haha: we did try to DTD earlier but I couldn't manage it, it is far too sore down there :wacko:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I wish we could dtd :cry: its been a long time!!! Since he was gone for 2wks and i am currently bleeding from both holes :haha: :dohh:

Going to buy pineapple this weekend, and i remember drinking peppermint tea with ds, seemed to help


----------



## MadamRose

Well I'm still here. So it didn't work for me. I'm getting some clary sage oil today to use in labour but also been told it's safe in bath before hand. I kinda wanted an August baby think I've lucked out as I said if wasn't here by 22nd I thought id go overdue


----------



## Sannie87

Full/blue moon did nothing for me either. Started losing bits of plug last night which stopped but this is a good sign right? lol

I wanted to DTD to but fell asleep before hubby came to bed so that was an epic fail.

Surely one of us needs to have our baby soon with all these symptoms on here :hugs:

Hoping to see some promising updates later :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

We dtd and I had cramping after but no luck. Dh must be enjoying it though as I've not been up to it much recently kinda forcing myself these past few days in hope it will help. I very much doubt all of us without induction dates can go over :shrug:


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Had my CTG scan yesterday, everything was grand, so got another one on Friday. Doctor said they wanted to give me a Doppler once a week to check placenta, but when the midwife tried to book it, they said the NHS trust policy was every other week, so I can't have one until next week, it's made me kind of nervous although they said if it did stop working it would be a gradual thing, but it's been over a week since I had the last one, so I'm alittle nervous about it.

I'm hoping to get one at my consultant appointment next Tuesday.

Good luck everyone, surely someone must go soon


----------



## MadamRose

Glad the ctg went well. Hope you get a doppler when you see consultant hunni x


----------



## MadamRose

Been food shopping this morning and pineapples were reduced so picked one up and eaten the lot at once. Now wish I hadn't as got sore mouth :dohh:


----------



## Chimpette

Here is my 38 week bump today... woohoo 2 weeks and counting!
 



Attached Files:







1185703_10151558192975981_436716504_n.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely bump chimp x


----------



## Sannie87

@Chimp that's an amazing bump!
Hope u don't mind me asking and i apolagize if I am being a total tool and missed something but why do they need to check ur placenta hun? Glad the scan went well!


@MTC same problem here my mouth feels like it's on fire :haha:

I was sat here on my ball bouncing away having pineapple, I told bump I would buy him a car if he came out soon LOL Lots of walking today too.


----------



## MadamRose

Haha love the car idea dunno if it will work though. Been to park with dd for 3 hours today including walking there and around etc bh as causing me some pain but nothing substantial


----------



## Sannie87

If even bribing doesn't work I don't know what will :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Bugger all works chloe had to be threatened with induction to get her out. Didn't need it Luckily. Git date on the Monday for the Friday she came on the Tuesday :haha:


----------



## Sannie87

Pity the stupid head consultant and my hospital wont give me one then aye, that might have just worked :growlmad::haha:

Still pretty annoyed the first doctor I saw wanted me in by the weekend, I bet the guy that denied the induction has never seen a woman push out a baby eugh.


----------



## MadamRose

Lol maybe he thought was best leaving you due to increased risks inductions bring. If I got to 42 weeks which I best not I would still consider refusing induction and asking for Daily monitoring


----------



## Sannie87

I know that's what they said, but I am worried sick how on earth I will get this baby out, worried he will get stuck and something will happen....or an emergency Csection and my OH will not be allowed to come with. :nope:

But we can only wait and see I guess.

I wonder if some of our ladies here have gone into labour today :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

It's quite so you never know :flower: 

And just trust your body chloe was 9lbs 12oz so pretty big and I had a really good labour x


----------



## Sannie87

Yeday wee man was estimated 8,8lbs, how much to babies gain roughly weekly at this gestation? She was a little cherub aswell then chloe when she was born :D

Also silly Q but what's the increased risk with induction?


----------



## MadamRose

Babies are more likely to get distressed so increased chance of emergency section and and also the contractions are often more painful as they are not natural ones. 

And yes I actually had a wonderful labour i mean they are letting me home birth this time despite fact baby could be same/bigger. I think weight estimates have to be taken with pinch of salt x


----------



## Sannie87

Did they give u an estimate weight when u had Chloe?

Sorry for all the questions I am trying to get into the right frame of mind lol


----------



## MadamRose

7lb so she was out but the other way just shows how out they can be. But normally they over estimate not under. And it's perfectly okay x


----------



## MadamRose

I'm back to ball bouncing lol just glad I can do bouncing and type on here on my phone


----------



## Chimpette

Sannie87 said:


> @Chimp that's an amazing bump!
> Hope u don't mind me asking and i apolagize if I am being a total tool and missed something but why do they need to check ur placenta hun? Glad the scan went well!
> 
> 
> @MTC same problem here my mouth feels like it's on fire :haha:
> 
> I was sat here on my ball bouncing away having pineapple, I told bump I would buy him a car if he came out soon LOL Lots of walking today too.

Hi Sannie,

Not at all, bump was measuring big so had 2 growth scans but although he was 1lb heavier 2 weeks after the 1st scan his head and belly had hardly grown so they think I might have static growth which is where your placenta doesn't work like it should be so they are worried it could stop altogether.

I meant to say yours sounds like a right whopper was that estimate what he is now?


----------



## PinkEmily

Just quickly checking in on my phone to see if any babies have arrived. 
Im starting to think im going to be pregnant forever! Which is silly because i still have over a week left. I think hes going to be late now. Really dont want a sweep :-(


----------



## ArmyWife1984

is it standard to give sweeps there? 

Blah......i feel so crappy. My back has started aching like i'm contracting but nothing in rhythm. Feeling so sore all over......

We are sooooo close ladies!!! I can't wait to see someone finally pop!


----------



## mwaah

I think I'm going to be the last to pop lol I've tried everything but pineapple and nothing, no spotting, no plug and no BH.
I have been so busy too. Swimming, beach walks even tempted to go on DS new trampoline!!
Little madame is so active too so I'm guessing she hasn't engaged yet.
Think there are going to be some whoppers on this thread and some great birth stories to read :) Exciting and guess what??!! i'm going to pack my bags right now!! DS is staying over at my sisters caravan so can get into his room as thats where the babys things are.
Come on Babies most are safe to come now.. we are waiting xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Well I am now back off delivery suite and back to my own room. The steroid jabs have played havoc with my blood sugar levels.

12 days left for me!

I think the baby weights are def just a rough estimate. I think I may have posted this already but can't remember with so much doing on. My first was said to be approx 8 pounds at 36 weeks , 6 days later he was born at 6.3.

At this stage of pg they put on approx 1/2 pound per week.

Problem I have now is I've not eaten very much yesterday because of my sugar levels, the insulin drip didn't work properly yesterday as when ca half was take out there was a kink in it.

So by not eating enough I have key tones in my urine also have been told I need to drink a lot more.

Now I'm back on ward and back to my own insulin I'm hoping I can get it all back under control. Need to eat a little more, not that easy when you can't help yourself.

Might buy some more rich tea biccies later.

I really thought the way things seemed to be going last week we might have had a rainbow by the end of this week. Come on babies!


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs pink don't give up yet though I feel the same

I don't think I will get a sweep until close to 41 weeks

Hope the pains turn into something army 

Mwaah exciting for packing bag my nephews giant trampoline keeps trying to tempting me :haha: 


Dancer sorry your not having a very good time hope things get better. I agree I though we'd have one by Sunday and if not certainly by 31 one of these babies has to want to meet the world surely


----------



## Sannie87

Chimpette said:


> Sannie87 said:
> 
> 
> @Chimp that's an amazing bump!
> Hope u don't mind me asking and i apolagize if I am being a total tool and missed something but why do they need to check ur placenta hun? Glad the scan went well!
> 
> 
> @MTC same problem here my mouth feels like it's on fire :haha:
> 
> I was sat here on my ball bouncing away having pineapple, I told bump I would buy him a car if he came out soon LOL Lots of walking today too.
> 
> Hi Sannie,
> 
> Not at all, bump was measuring big so had 2 growth scans but although he was 1lb heavier 2 weeks after the 1st scan his head and belly had hardly grown so they think I might have static growth which is where your placenta doesn't work like it should be so they are worried it could stop altogether.
> 
> I meant to say yours sounds like a right whopper was that estimate what he is now?Click to expand...

 Oh right I see, hope it all turns out well for you :flower:

And yep at scan he was estimated as 4kg which is around 8,8 lbs :wacko:

As dancareoi pointed out and so did the doctor and midwives that saw me these estimates can be out by 30% so let's hope he is a little bit less and not more lol Hope they are making u as comfortable as you can be in hospital hun.

@Mwaah No signs yet doesn't mean you will be last, I have read it can just happen out of nowhere :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes scans can be largely out sannie x 

Busy day for me today not only got chloe but also my slightly autistic nephew. Off swimming and then for picnic in park just hope it's not too much with both of them


----------



## dancareoi

Baby has now moved to a breach position.

Theoretically I could now go home, however I am very anxious about this in case she was to go transverse again.

Doctor has said they will keep me another 72 hours and will scan tomorrow to see what's going on.

If she doesn't move in next three days I will feel happier about going home. If I wanted I think the would let me stay!

Breach obviously still means section on 3rd sept.

We'll see what happens over next 3 days. She has been quite wriggly this morning.

It may sound strange that I would rather stay here than go home, especially with 3 kids at home that need me, but with what we have been through this last 2 years (almost) I just don't want to take any risks whatsoever with this precious bundle and if that means staying here until 3rd sept then that's what I'll do.


----------



## MadamRose

Don't blame you dancer hooe next few days go okay x 

My back started playing up on park then suddenly got a constant throbbing in my cervix used to occasional stabbing not a constant throb


----------



## mwaah

Lisa i would stay put if i was you too. You have got this far 2 weeks is not long at all then all your babies can have you home. What a little monkey she is being for you. Are your sugars back to a decent level again now?

MTC sounds like you are doing all you can to the baby to make a move. Obviously to comfy in there.

i dont think it matters what size the babies are Sannie, if its going to hurt its going to hurt no matter what lol and yikes!! i think mine will be the biggest!!! I have some newborn clothes that I can send to the tiniest lol as mine wont be wearing them lol.

Well I've had a lovely day. My sister had Banjo last night and today. I had a waddle around Sainsburys then came back and had my hair cut and coloured. just need to shave my bits and then the little lady can come whenever she wants.

How is everyone else holding up?? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Dancer - good that your little girl has moved breech from transverse with the whole cord thing. Phew! Hope you are ok regardless of the insulin and such. Doesn't sound very nice :( :hugs:

Hope rest of us are doing well, I was hoping to come on here and see some rainbows being born. Surely soon...I know I keep saying it but surely.

I went to hospital yesterday as when I woke up from napping my right side, especially my arm/hand was really swollen. My head was too, I was deaf in one ear. It was a little crazy, scared for blood clots and other factors so I rushed in. Took bloods and blood pressure (ow that really hurt as it was in my right arm) they struggled so ended up getting blood out of my right hand. CTG was good, she is doing fine, which I knew but best to be safe. 

The moon did nothing for me, boo! I just had bad braxton hicks which faded once I layed down. 

Is anyone else snoring, I heard myself snoring today despite me being in a lovely deep sleep :wacko: :haha: probably the loudest I have ever snored :blush:


----------



## dancareoi

Been on monitor this afternoon for about an hour and baby is doing lovely and had a real good wriggle about.

Struggling with the sugar levels though. They have got me taking insulin at lunch time which I don't usually do and my reading was still too high after lunch.

On a plus side I now only have a trace of ketones in urine.

Come on babies, ones got to come soon. If mine keeps playing up like this, won't be first that's for sure as it will be 3rd sept, so looking to others to produce our first one!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Scary zebra! Glad all was well!
mwaah: you reminded me, i need to order my bleach! I cant wait to color my hair again!!! My roots look so bad :dohh:
mtc: :hi: same boat here. I tried googling to see what back throbbing could mean. I have gotten it every night and day off and on....i feel like im getting really really close! Its a throb on my left side. Same side i had with ds.


----------



## MadamRose

I've given up hope of anytime soon mwaah just getting on with day to day stuff. 

Glad all is okay Zebra

Hugs about sugars dancer hope they come under control

Oww hope its means something good if you had same with ds army

Surely we will have one August baby :shrug:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Like clockwork...its the evening now and my back is starting up again. It seems like it does it at the same time each night.

....hopefully this one turns into full blown labor ,fx


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs around but you never know could be real thing x


----------



## ghinspire22

The twins and I went for our second NST of the week. It is now twice a week until they deliver via c-section on 9/5. Everyone tells me I could go at any time but I don't think the twins are very interested in the coming out and I am ok with that because I honestly would love to get to 37 or 38 weeks. The bigger they are the better they are and that would make me really happy.

I had a jabbing pain when I turned over to my side to sleep. I think it has something to do with my ligaments. The babies must be getting heavy. I hope that's all it was but it went away so I assume that's what it is.

My body is slowly telling me that it's getting tired.


----------



## MadamRose

ghinspire22 the stabbing pain certainly sounds like ligament pain hunni. Glad all is going well

Thought I would share my 38 week bump
 



Attached Files:







38 (480x640).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Love your bump!!!!!!!! Jealous here :hi: lol so nice and round


----------



## mwaah

Thats a lovely bump MTC. 

My friend was due yesterday and she had him just after midnight last night and he was her 3rd. She had backache and cramps for 3 days solid before his arrival. It makes me feel disheartened as i havent even had a twinge. Although my bump is feeling very low and heavy.

Had a lovely time with family who have gone now. I'm hoping she doesnt arrive in the next 3 days as I have no one to cover me at work or have little man. Anytime after Tuesday is good for me....lol

Just on with packing my bags. I'm sure they were packed by 20 weeks with little man.

I wonder if a rainbow will arrive this weekend  xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I'm kinda hoping we have a rainbow by or on the 31st, would be nice to have one august rainbow baby but im not sure.

Glad you had a good time Mwaah. Its nice to see family, and hope baby stays put until Tuesday :D Congratulations to your friend on their little girl :D 

I am going to try and get my uni work finished, I have until the 31st but wondering if baby might treat mummy with an early arrival if I get it done sooner. :rofl: yes right I can hope big time


----------



## PinkEmily

Gorgeous bump MTC!

7 days until im due, doesn't seem real and I cant even imagine having a baby around soon. Lost my baby spirit :cry: Its rubbish after having weeks of signs that he is possibly ready to arrive and now I have nothing and my chances of having a VBAC are disappearing with each day. Doesn't help that I keep thinking if had actually agreed to have a section the baby could have been here by now and i'd have saved myself all this stress. 

Come on babies!! :dust: Really hope a rainbow arrives this weekend, i need cheering up!! :haha: 

Speaking of rainbows did i ever post up a picture of the little rainbow outfit i bought? Will try find a pic :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Big hugs PinkEmily :hug: I know what you mean about the symptoms. Will you still be allowed a VBAC if you go overdue? Don't give up hope many ladies have no symptoms and then suddenly go into labor so maybe the symptoms will stop and you will go when you least expect it x


----------



## PinkEmily

Heres a pic, how cute is this!

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/T2eC16ZzoE9s5ngNR6BRubV6fjQ60_35_zpsa0e153ff.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

That is so cute Pink


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Heres a pic, how cute is this!
> 
> https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/T2eC16ZzoE9s5ngNR6BRubV6fjQ60_35_zpsa0e153ff.jpg

That's lovely.:happydance:

Ghin good to hear you are hanging in there, I really thought they would be here by now!


----------



## mwaah

Thats a fab outfit pink. I hope you get your VBAC.

Maybe if you get your uni work finished MTC the baby will be your reward :)

Hey Lisa, how are you doing? Are you still in the hospital??

Here is my little ladies going home outfit, very unisex but have no idea what size she will be so sticking with that as its upto a month. xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







home outfit1.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hope you get a vbac pink! :hugs: 
cute outfits!!!!!!

I had an appt today :nope: nothing happening over here.

Baby is way high she said and only a fingertip dilated! Unbelievable, with alll the back throbbing and cramps i thought for sure i'd be a lil more than that!

So i say first week of September for me for sure!!! Which isn't too much longer!

oh September rainbow baby thread please give us one august baby pllleeaaassseeee


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely out mwaah. I did uni work all done no baby yet but never know only thing I have to worry about now is baby's arrival. 

Hugs army its sort of why I'm glad they don't routinely check you over here I think I'd go crazy after all this pain if nothing. But things can happen out of nowhere hun x


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Thats a fab outfit pink. I hope you get your VBAC.
> 
> Maybe if you get your uni work finished MTC the baby will be your reward :)
> 
> Hey Lisa, how are you doing? Are you still in the hospital??
> 
> Here is my little ladies going home outfit, very unisex but have no idea what size she will be so sticking with that as its upto a month. xxxxx

Lovely outfit Liss.

Yes, I'm still in hospital.

Doc seems to think she will stay transverse and if so I'm here til she's born.

They keep checking me each day, but yesterday couldn't decided if she was head up or bum up, it was only the scan than confirmed head up and transverse !

Not sure how it will work over the weekend as if they need to scan to confirm I assume scan dept won't be open now til Tuesday !

We shall see what happens. She still feels transverse to me today but what do I know, she could be head down now for all I know!

Sugars are now back under control.

10 days and counting.

7 days for an August rainbow.:baby:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes we haven't got long to get an august rainbow, come on babies surely some of you want to come in the last week of August :shrug:

Sorry to hear missy is causing a problem laying in all sorts of positions, but glad to hear your sugars are back under control :D


----------



## dancareoi

Doc been round this morning, all he said was " looks like you'll be here until you deliver"

Kids are missing me at home, especially my youngest. He is playing up a little and keeps asking for me.

I feel guilty in a way being here and not with them, but on the other hand I don't want to do anything that will risk this little one.

When he comes to see me he says "I miss you mommy"

I"ll see them later, although as soon as he comes in he heads straight for my biscuits!


----------



## MadamRose

Bless them it's hard when you have to be away from them. Is there anyway they may move section date if you are going to be in so long anyway?


----------



## ghinspire22

There were a lot of people who thought the twins would be here by now. I just knew they couldn't come yet because my hospital won't deliver before 36 weeks because there is no Nicu at my local hospital. So I had to get to 36 weeks to deliver here. I am well on my way to 37 weeks now and hoping everything continues to go smoothly. I am getting more and more anxious.


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Bless them it's hard when you have to be away from them. Is there anyway they may move section date if you are going to be in so long anyway?

They don't want to do earlier than 38 weeks as at the moment there is no real medical reason to do so, unless my waters were to break.

They said it is much better for baby to remain inside for as long as possible.


----------



## MadamRose

Your doing fab ghinspire22 I think many twins would be here by now. 

It makes sense if that's their reason. Hope the stay goes smoothly

Finally got my clary sage oil so will bath with that tonight


----------



## Zebra2023

Loving the bumps and outfits!!

Pink - Hope you get your vbac :flower:

Sorry to hear you will be in hospital until induction dancer, best way by the sounds of things though :)


----------



## MadamRose

Sat cuddling Chloe and timed my bh as they were that close theh were annoying. Worked out every 3-5 mins for 35-55 seconds ish will post a pic later how I'm meant to tell the real things I dunno


----------



## PinkEmily

I did that the other day mtc. Every 6 minutes and lasted 30 seconds. Fingers crossed these turn into the real thing for you!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Officially in the single digits :yipee: 8 days left!!!

Back still throbbing..always in the evening


----------



## dancareoi

Well my little monkey has moved again, she is no longer transverse, but not sure if head or bum down. Midwife said they will only Let me out if baby stays put for next 2-3 days. Not sure if they will scan again.

They will scan when I come in on 3rd, if breach will do section, if head down will induce.

Might be going out this afternoon just for a coupe of hours!


----------



## MadamRose

I still had them when went to bed but died off sometime in night pink well annoying. 

Yay for single digits army x 

Oh come on baby be head down and stay there for mummy


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> I still had them when went to bed but died off sometime in night pink well annoying.
> 
> Yay for single digits army x
> 
> Oh come on baby be head down and stay there for mummy

Transverse again this morning!:dohh:


Pink, MTC or army, who will be first?:baby:

9 days for me.


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs hunni naughty baby. 

I think I still have 7 days at least left probably more like 18


----------



## mwaah

What little pickle your baby is Lisa. Enjoy your afternoon and few hours of freedom.

I don't know how you would tell the difference MTC. I can't even remember what contractions feel like lol

I have lots of watery discharge, more than I have had all the pregnancy. Hoping its a good sign and my cervix is open so she can do the sweep on Tuesday.

Pink and Army sounds like you are gearing upto having babies, yay for single digits.

Ghin, glad the babies are cooking a bit longer for you. Best place for them and gives you a few more days of freedom before the hectic routine begins xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

When I have third I had regualar BH all day and then on the evening my waters broke!


----------



## MadamRose

Upu could be first at this rate dancer unless someone is due an induction or c section before you. I've had the odd tightening today but nothing special so think baby is playing games


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Upu could be first at this rate dancer unless someone is due an induction or c section before you. I've had the odd tightening today but nothing special so think baby is playing games

I think zebra is due induction 2nd sept. I was supposed to be 2nd but too many already booked in.

I'm escaping this afternoon, just for a couple of hours, I'm going out with hubby and kids for something to eat!


----------



## MadamRose

Have a good to me dancer and not long til we deffo have our first baby then even if I did think we'd of had at least 1 August baby


----------



## PinkEmily

mummytochloe said:


> I still had them when went to bed but died off sometime in night pink well annoying.
> 
> Yay for single digits army x
> 
> Oh come on baby be head down and stay there for mummy

I woke up at 2 with pains then they died back down again and i woke up with nothing. I actually thought i was getting somewhere :cry: Was debating whether to go on my ball but decided to sleep with me having a toddler to look after. 

I had to go shopping this morning because i have literally eaten everything in the house :blush: Is munchies a sign of impending labour? :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

I hope it is pink I am almost constantly eating right now. Maybe you eat loads before incase you can't eat during


----------



## MadamRose

These are what i had yesterday :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-24 16.28.47 (576x1024).jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Zebra2023

I hope these contractions are the start of something for you ladies! As already said, we have to have 1 August baby at least. 

Dancer - have a nice few hours out of hospital, be lovely for you to get out for a bit. Sounds like you have a cheeky baby on board who loves to move. Are you still getting induced on the 2nd? I read that it is too busy but I am not sure?

I don't think anything is happening here with me, everything has pretty much stopped. Had the odd pain but that is all, no longer sore down there, nothing :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: zebra hopefully something kicks off for you soon. It's got to for someone soon surely :shrug:


----------



## Zebra2023

I think I will be waiting until my induction, a week tomorrow. Got really emotional this morning :haha: 

I think it is going to be you, pink possibly or whoever else is past 38 weeks. It has to be :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, it seems rare that one of us hasn't gone yet, I mean, it's rare to have no pre-term babies let alone none due now we are all full term

I'm getting tightenings again, but in case they are nothing trying not to focus on them.


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> I think I will be waiting until my induction, a week tomorrow. Got really emotional this morning :haha:
> 
> I think it is going to be you, pink possibly or whoever else is past 38 weeks. It has to be :)

Mine is the 3rd


----------



## MadamRose

We'll be getting a few in the same week then even if not the same day. Looks at this rate like they will be baby 1 and 2

I think I am getting more and more anxious to give birth soon, because I want my home birth. With chloe i got reduced fetal movement once i got to 40 weeks, so the doctors said no home birth (the reduced movement was due to weight- but didn't know that until after birth) I'm scared if i go to far it will happen again and they will try and say no home birth


----------



## mwaah

Well I'm 38 weeks today and being induced on the 4th.The midwife sounded hopeful that one of the sweeps will work before then and I am seeing the consultant this Wednesday, i can be induced by choice anytime from today but think i am holding out for the sweeps to work. Baby is really active and I'm not sure if I'm getting Bh or its my imagination lol

Had a lovely day today ...well sort of. We went out for a family meal for his nan's 81st birthday which is on Wednesday. Then my learner driver husband drove us home and it nearly ended in divorce haha nightmare. I said you want to be right at the roundabout and he said so in the left hand lane?? he was being serious too!!! OMG!!!
Then him and DS both have man flu, the joys.

I think we all being induced the same week or c-sections... crazy!!! I really wonder if there will be an August baby in this thread. 

I have eaten loads today Pink and still hungry, the most of eaten in a day in weeks.

MTC your BH are such a tease!!

Did you get out Lisa?

A week tomorrow Zebra!! Exciting. I just keep thinking 2 weeks today and we should definitely be home for Banjo's birthday and our big little girl :) xxx


----------



## Sannie87

Was really expecting to come on here and see some babies...

I also woke up at around 2ish with bad thightenings that went from my back to the bump but they died off, today haven't really felt anything.

Luckily as far as I can see from my notes they won't let me go much over 41 weeks so I guess that's a positive.

Hope ur all enjoying the BH weekend & that we all start getting pains soon :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

So that's at least 3 babies the first week of September, i suppose it will make up for it if we have no august ones.

Glad you had a good day out. And i am so glad i didn't have to be in a car when my hubby learnt to drive he is still bad enough now. Tell DH to get over the man flu your pregnant so have more right to moan :haha:

Tell me about it Mwaah, i thought i was going crazy with them coming so often, I just hope the are actually doing something useful

Yay for not being able to go much over 41 weeks sannie. I think I will be allowed to 42 at least. I see midwife this Thursday coming and then i dont think I see her until 41 weeks after that but could be wrong. So i am sure i can go to 42, and tbh i've been considering if i get to 42 thinking about refusing induction anyway, but I will see how baby and me are if the case arrives


----------



## Zebra2023

Really hope you get your home birth MTC :flower: really exciting and nerve racking the closer we all get. Your BH sure seem to be coming and going a lot. Teasing!!

Dancer - shame they changed it to the 3rd, I do wonder if they will change mine at any point. I do have to ring up the morning of the day, might not end up going in. Think I will be a tad disappointed if I don't. Then again when I see them on Tuesday they might take me in then after all the swelling I have had recently. One of the consultants was always concerned when I told him about it. Eeeek!

Mwaah - I am so hungry too, I can't stop eating. I am glad I am not the only one :blush: Happy 38 weeks :happydance: hopefully you will be home in two weeks time and holding your little baby :)

By the sounds of things we will all be having our babies close together if not on the same day. Possible same day inductions. Not sure if any August babies will be present here, looking like all early September ones. Might get proved wrong though :D


----------



## MadamRose

It will be nice if they all come nice and close together, means we can share the parenting experience that tiny bit closer too :D 

Yes, i didn't have BH that i knew of with Chloe, only knew once when i was on a monitor, however this time i've had them since 20ish weeks, but yesterdays just took the piss when nothing came of them :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra, they were going to book me for 2nd but they already had 2 booked in, hence changing to 3rd.

I keep feeling some grinding movements, almost as if she is trying to move but I think I can still feel her head in the right hand side of my tummy.

Liss, yes I escaped this afternoon for a couple of hours, went for a carvery with DH and kids. My youngest cried when they dropped me back at hospital.

Well we will have 3 babies first week in sept due to section/induction

2nd sept - zebra
3rd sept - dancareoi
4th sept - mwaah


----------



## MadamRose

That's crazy and could easily have more if some of the others start deciding they want to come.

Glad you had a nice time out, sorry to hear about youngest getting upset :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

I still can't believe how close we all are.


----------



## MadamRose

It really is crazy, feels like yesterday we all started writing on here


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Is anyone else going naturally besides me? :)

With ds it started at 3am with back contractions that went into full blown labor, hoping for the same. I went at 40 + 3 with him


----------



## MadamRose

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Is anyone else going naturally besides me? :)
> 
> With ds it started at 3am with back contractions that went into full blown labor, hoping for the same. I went at 40 + 3 with him

I am wouldn't be allowed a home birth if i was induced. Went at 40+6 with Chloe


----------



## dancareoi

1st - natural at 36+6

2nd - section - 38 weeks 

3rd - natural at 38 weeks


----------



## PinkEmily

Olly was section at 41 weeks. 

I started getting contractions on new year eve/day in the middle of the night, same again the night after and the night after that. They graduallu got closer together. I had nothing during the day until the 4th when he was born. 

Hopefully this time it will be different


----------



## dancareoi

I will bore you with my labour stories as that may give you an ideA :-

First pg

Woke at 2.30am on Monday with back ache. Nothing regular just back ache on and off for the rest of the night and during the Monday day.

Also kept going to the toilet as I felt I needed to keep having a poo.

This went on all day until about 6pm on evening when I got a pain and then 1/2 an hour later another and from then it became a bit more regular.

Went to toilet and mucas plug went

Pains then into early hours getting more Regular.

Finally went to hosp at 4.00am on tues am and I was 7-8 cm dilated.

Once in hosp and had epidural and they broke my waters he was born with forceps at 7.25pm on tues evening .

Third - BH all day on Monday - waters broke 10.00pm. Got to hosp 10.30 only about 1cm.

Pains became more regular at 2.00am and 4cm dilated. DS born at 3.50am on tues am.

2 totally different labours


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Are you going naturally too pink as long as all goes well for a vbac?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks danca :thumbup: love reading birth stories! Did you like your epi? I am planning on getting one this time. Last time i waited too long and they couldn't, so ended up with a spinal which was amazing.


----------



## MadamRose

My birth was pretty straight forward with chloe

Woke up at 6am with contractions
Went for a long walk
thought waters had gone so went to labour ward for 2pm ish
Waters were intacted was 3cm had sweep went for walk
pain got intense so cut walk short
back to ward MW said if she didn't run water wouldn't get in
got in pool, 
waters broken by mw (while still in pool) at 9cm, took gas and air from this point
gas and air taken for pushing stage 
born at 9.08pm


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> My birth was pretty straight forward with chloe
> 
> Woke up at 6am with contractions
> Went for a long walk
> thought waters had gone so went to labour ward for 2pm ish
> Waters were intacted was 3cm had sweep went for walk
> pain got intense so cut walk short
> back to ward MW said if she didn't run water wouldn't get in
> got in pool,
> waters broken by mw (while still in pool) at 9cm, took gas and air from this point
> gas and air taken for pushing stage
> born at 9.08pm

That wasn't too long for a first labour. Well done just for gas and air.

I had epidural with first and it was so nice! That feeling of the cold drug running down the wire and the pain easing away.

Just gas and air with third

(Epi for section too)


----------



## MadamRose

I think I'm slightly (totally) crazy but hoping to go pain relief free for this one.


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> I think I'm slightly (totally) crazy but hoping to go pain relief free for this one.

Wow, that's brave!


----------



## PinkEmily

I think we may get our August baby!!

I gave in and let :sex: happen last night... I thought i felt a sharp pain up there. Stood up and did some star jumps just incase it was my waters :haha: but nothing came out so carried on :blush: Now ive just woke up and it looks like ive had my bloody show and my waters keep leaking, just in random spurts if i move. 

Now just debating whether to call the hosp now or in a couple of hours. Its only spurts no pains or anything. I just dont want to go in and they stick me on a monitor for ages. Plus i have Oliver to sort out :dohh:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Yah pink!!!! :wohoo: i know what you mean about going in to the hospital and jjust waiting for ages to only be sent home :growlmad:

Sounds like with the bloody show and waters you are surely to start contracting soon! Keep me posted!!!


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> I think we may get our August baby!!
> 
> I gave in and let :sex: happen last night... I thought i felt a sharp pain up there. Stood up and did some star jumps just incase it was my waters :haha: but nothing came out so carried on :blush: Now ive just woke up and it looks like ive had my bloody show and my waters keep leaking, just in random spurts if i move.
> 
> Now just debating whether to call the hosp now or in a couple of hours. Its only spurts no pains or anything. I just dont want to go in and they stick me on a monitor for ages. Plus i have Oliver to sort out :dohh:

How are you doing? If this is still happening you should give hospital a ring and see what they say.

Keep us posted.


----------



## MadamRose

How exciting pink let us know :wohoo:


----------



## PinkEmily

Tried to get a bit more sleep but had too much stuff flying around my head so only got an hour or so. Waters seemed to have stopped.but im still bleeding. Had some contractions but nothing regular. 

Im going to call the hospital soon and see what they say.


----------



## MadamRose

Exciting let us know what hospital think xv


----------



## Sannie87

Good luck pink hope this is it :flower:

I went to bed last night and out of nowhere I got sharp pains all over bump, to the point i was in tears, got up was sick and it seemed to die off after tha, this morning during loo visit my discharge was a total different colour almost like an auburny with a slight pink tinge...it's stopped now but I don't know it's prob nothing lol :shrug:

Hope everyone else is feeling well 
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Was it quite thick sannie as could be some of your plug x


----------



## Sannie87

Not as thick as I have been losing tiny bits of, just looked like sorry tmi....snot tbh :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

If it looked like snot it could be part of plug. It's common to lose bits here and there from this point. It normally keeps reforming until labour


----------



## Sannie87

Will keep an eye on it thanks hun :flower:

How are u feeling?


----------



## Sannie87

It's now turning pretty pink..can see it in a panty liner too. Hmm don't wanna get my hopes up


----------



## Chimpette

Wowsa Pink & Sannie so very excited for you both, hope this is it...!

Nothing new to report over here, got a CTG scan tomorrow at 10am and then consultant and scan at 2ish and then pick up hubby from airport later that evening... very excited!

I can finally stop telling baby to hang on and after tomorrow he can come anytime he wants.. haha

Sorry to hear your in the hospital Dancer.

My birth stories - 1st DS

Contractions started about 7am when I was 40 weeks 4 days, had epi with him and he was born at 9:14pm that evening.

2nd DS

Was induced due to protein in urine on the day after I was due, contractions started that evening and then vanished, waters broken at about 10ish in the morning, had gas and air and he came along at 4pm.

Active labours were 1st - 6 hours, 2nd - 4 hours, so maybe it'll be 2 this time... haha


----------



## Sannie87

Thanks Chimp I hope so too but let's see what today brings :D

Aww u must be well excited ur hubby will be home soon. Hope he had a good time! You had pretty fast labours :thumbup:


----------



## mwaah

Sounds like your plug Sannie :) good luck hope the contractions kick in soon.

Hahah pink you did star jumps in the middle of :sex: Thats dedication. Hope your labour starts soon too.

Yay for maybe August babies.

Loving the birth stories. Mine would take too long to type haha but you would all understand why i am so against an induction.

That 2 weeks had gone fast Chimp, bet you are relieved though. Goodluck with the scan. I'm sure they will decide what is best for baby now OH is on his way home.

I will hopefully have a sweep tomorrow with the midwife is my cervix is favourable. i have lots of discharge ( just milky white) so hoping I'm dilated a little bit more so she can get in there.

Have a day of housework planned and sorting out DS bedroom as there are toys everywhere and its his birthday in 13 days so need to make room for his new toys. The charity shop will be pleased tomorrow xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Oww maybe something sannie you never know

Yay for hubby coming home chimp. Hope consultant goes well

Hope mw is able to do a sweep army x 

Nothing new here everything just stopped again. I've deffo got a september baby


----------



## dancareoi

Pink and sannie, maybe your time.

Chimp wow that 2 weeks went quick.

Liss hope the sweep works 

Afm still in hosp, baby still not in a stable position, not sure how's she lying today. Midwife will be round in bit.

Can't believe I've been here a week, only 8 days left!


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs dancer let us know how mw thinks baby is laying. Least you are about half way there x


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Hugs dancer let us know how mw thinks baby is laying. Least you are about half way there x

Transverse again today!:dohh:

Been on monitor for 20 mins, HB and movement good.

Looks like I won't be going home any time soon!


----------



## PinkEmily

Sending pains your way Sannie :dust: 

Sorry to hear that the baby is transverse Dancareoi! Im currently stuck to a monitor too!

Ive been admitted now. Just playing the waiting game. Midwife said on the phone that they will probably induce me tonight. Its MILs 50th today


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been thinking of you ladies. I am 37 weeks today. I made it to term with twins. I am headed in for my check up this morning in about an hour. I always get so nervous these days. I hope everything continues to go well. I also have an NST this morning.


----------



## MadamRose

Naughty baby you have there dancer.

How exciting Pink, hope things start naturally on there own, guessing its definitely your waters then. :dust:

ghinspire22 you have done really really well :D


----------



## dancareoi

Wow pink, looks like you'll be the first one, how exciting. Your baby might share my birthday tomorrow, 27th August.

Will keep checking in for updates.

Ghin great news on getting to full term with the twins.

I too am full term today!


----------



## MadamRose

yay for full term dancer.

My cousin is down from London today for the week, until either next Monday or Tuesday, would love baby to come before she goes home.


----------



## Zebra2023

Woohoo Pink, good luck!! Keep us updated :happydance:

Sannie - Certainly sounding good for you as well!! 

Chimp and ghin - hope all goes well tomorrow for both of you. 

Dancer - sorry to hear about your little girl being transverse again. She is a right little mover. Hopefully she will turn again :) happy full term :flower:

I have my last scan and consultant appointment tomorrow :shock: a little nervous, not too sure what to expect really even though I have been having them a lot. Currently writing a lot of questions I have for them. I really don't know what to do with myself this week. The house is clean from top to bottom, bags packed, shopping done etc. My body is loving food and sleep at the moment. I did get a very bad night last night, felt like I was going to come on my period :wacko: so I have slept pretty much most of today :blush: got nothing now mind. 

Exciting that we may be having some August babies :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Zebra2023 hugs zebra hope you feel better today, and have a better night. Good idea writing all the questions down 

Night is a visious circle for me. I wake up for the loo, and when i do i also need a drink so I have a drink, but the drink causes me to need the loo and hour later, and then i need a drink again, and so the cycle continues :dohh:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you :flower: there is no way I'd remember them all :haha:

It is a horrible circle, I could sleep on the loo! I guess it doesn't help as the head is quite far down at these stages. Have you been getting lightening?


----------



## mwaah

Hope they bring you a nice cake in tomorrow Lisa. You have a naughty little monkey in there but at least you know she is safe.

Hope all goes well tomorrow Zebra. It's good you had chance to rest today.

Thinking of you Pink. Hope its nice and quick for you so you can get home to Ollie.

Well done Ghin.

That happened to me early on in the pregnancy MTC, pee, drink, pee, and drink.

Well even though hubby has man flu and couldn't perform last night i am dragging him off to the bedroom tonight!! Don't think i will be as successful as pink but can try 

How is everyone else?? xxxxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Nothing happening over here :hi: bummer! :(

Dtd last night for the first time in about a month! if you just lie down like a log during sex and don't move will it still help with inducing labor?? Lol :haha:

My back is so sore at night i wasn't much of a sex partner lol, i told him to make it quick my back hurts.


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hope they bring you a nice cake in tomorrow Lisa. You have a naughty little monkey in there but at least you know she is safe.
> 
> Hope all goes well tomorrow Zebra. It's good you had chance to rest today.
> 
> Thinking of you Pink. Hope its nice and quick for you so you can get home to Ollie.
> 
> Well done Ghin.
> 
> That happened to me early on in the pregnancy MTC, pee, drink, pee, and drink.
> 
> Well even though hubby has man flu and couldn't perform last night i am dragging him off to the bedroom tonight!! Don't think i will be as successful as pink but can try
> 
> How is everyone else?? xxxxx

I would love a big creamy came but GD won't allow!:nope:

Hope DTD works !:haha:


----------



## PinkEmily

Hope dtd works for you Mwaah. 

Still no baby here. Contractions are all over the place. The time for inducing me seems to keep being put back. Which i guess is fine because it will be better for me to go naturally but first it was 9pm then 3am and now 6am. One minute they are moving me to somewhere were OH can stay too but now he has to go home. Urgh. Sorry feeling a bit emotional. My boys seem to take their time arriving. He seems happy so thats all that matters


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs hunni hope things kick off on there own soon x x


----------



## mwaah

Army you do make me laugh!! I cant do it on my back even though hubby is thin unlike me he just squashes the bump.

I know GD sucks Lisa I have a box chocolates waiting with my name on for after the birth 

Oh Pink its horrible when they do that and worse OH can't stay. Our hospital lets partners stay before and after infact they encourage it.

Well just waiting for hubby to come to bed.....I'm not holding out much hope of it working but might help towards the sweep tomorrow xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope it helps for the sweel mwaah. 

I'm in bed finding it impossible to fall to sleep :dohh:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Good luck mwaah, happy sex inducing labor :sex: :thumbup:

I can't wait to see the first newborn photo pink! Looks like your number 1! That stinks they dont't let oh's stay...its such an emotional time for us women.


----------



## PinkEmily

It was a bit of a crappy night. I was in so much pain for a while, had a bath, pain killers and a sleeping tablet in the end. Think i got about 2 hrs sleep! They are taking me to labour soon. Im mentally preparing myself for a section now. I was only 1cm at 2am. Really hope i get my vbac though. 

Hope the sexy time worked mwaah!


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> It was a bit of a crappy night. I was in so much pain for a while, had a bath, pain killers and a sleeping tablet in the end. Think i got about 2 hrs sleep! They are taking me to labour soon. Im mentally preparing myself for a section now. I was only 1cm at 2am. Really hope i get my vbac though.
> 
> Hope the sexy time worked mwaah!

Thinking of you and hope you get your vbac.

My sisters first was a section and she had a vbac with second. It took a while because it is the first time the body has actually laboured.

So hang in there!


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs hunni really hope things speed up and you get your vbac

Our babies may share a birthday. I'm in very active labour. 5-6 cm with bulging waters midwives are here are pool is set ready for me to get in. Contractions are more pressure than pain right now due to bulging but no pain relief so far


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> Hugs hunni really hope things speed up and you get your vbac
> 
> Our babies may share a birthday. I'm in very active labour. 5-6 cm with bulging waters midwives are here are pool is set ready for me to get in. Contractions are more pressure than pain right now due to bulging but no pain relief so far

Wow exciting 2 babies on their way.:baby:

Looks like I will be sharing my birthday with some rainbows.:happydance:

Good luck MTC hope it goes well and smoothly.


----------



## mwaah

Wow its all been happening last night, well for you guys.

I hope you get your vbac pink, don't let them give you a section just because its easier for them. Only have one if its what you want or you and little one are at risk. They tried to get me to have one 3 times with DS but i refused unless they could give me a valid medical reason. Good luck your little man will soon be here.

Yay MTC, early and a homebirth!!! Sounds like you are going to get the birth you planned and a baby today!!!

Hope you managed to get off off to sleep Lisa.

Any contractions Army?

Good luck for the scans and appointments today Chimp and Zebra.

Well we had sexy time, I quite enjoyed it lol but it didnt do squat to my cervix!! I knew i would need dynamite again to get my baby out. Just hope she can do the sweep in 3 hours as dont fancy being induced next week. 

Ok MTC get that baby out!! Are you the only yellow bump?? Exciting.
Then Pink I'll be checking in on you :) nervous and excited for you both xxx


----------



## Sannie87

Oh I missed so much being stuck at hospital!!
Good Luck Pink & MTC can't wait to see the photos and read ur stories.

Well nothing happening here, spent 5 hours at labour ward yeday due to threatened pre eclampsia, been having issues with BP but because it keeps going bk down they keep fobbing me off!!! Doctor said he thinks i have another UTI which i don't believe because I have had it and this is NOT the same.

Woke up again with very auburn colored discharge with bright red spots in it...it's like handlotion so god knows what's going on there :dohh:

Doctor also said the baby wasnt engaged but wrote in my notes 3/5 phalable in my knowledge that means he is engaged right? I am not dialed either so I am assuming this baby is never going to come out on his own accord. 


@Mwaah good luck with your sweep today, fingers X'ed it does something you never know :flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Woooooowwwwww missed alot last night!!!!
!! Good luck pink! I really hope things speed along for you

Mtc!!!! Wow!!! You are going earlier than with dd!!! All that ball bouncing must of helped :thumbup:

Hope the sweep does some progress you mwwaah!

Sannie: i had discharge like that in the days leading up to labor..it sounds like your getting closer. I know i wasn't dialted at all and within days i was in labor. Hopefully not too much longer now for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:

Nothing for me. All that cramping and back pain is gone :nope: i have a feeling it'll be next week for me!


----------



## dancareoi

At lunchtime the catering staff and midwives came in with a cake and sang happy birthday which was nice.

However, due to GD I am unable to eat the cake so they also brought in a specially made low sugar trifle.

Had a visit from Another midwife discussing section next week. There are 2 of us booked in, they like to do diabetic sections first due to overnight fasting. The other lady is also diabetic, but theoretically if she isn't on insulin I should be first, which would be approx 9.30 ish, if not it would be 11.30 ish.

They will also have to put me on insulin drip.

Nowadays they like diabetic ladies due to have a section to express some milk from 37 weeks and freeze it for when baby is born. However they don't want me to do this as it contracts the womb and they can't risk sending me into early labour.

Probably have to start the night before.

Had swabs taken today for msra.

Also baby could have problems with sugars and temps when born, they like to do skin to to skin as soon as born but that may be tricky due to section so the may give baby to DH for him to do skin to skin.

If baby's sugars are unstable, she will have to go on a drip!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sannie87

Thanks Army, I hope with all my heart u are right :D
Hope things get going for you also maybe it's the silence before the storm as they say?

Wonder how Pink & MTC are getting on :happydance:

xx


----------



## Sannie87

@dancareoi Aww that's lovely for them to do that, Happy Birthday :flower:
Hope everything goes well for your Section and that the little one doesn't need too much intervention afterwards.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Happy bday danca!! 

Very true sannie! Calm before the storm! I remember having lunch the day before labor started and i felt fine.

Looks like maybe more aug babies then sept babies! :haha:


----------



## Sannie87

Let's cross our toes,fingers, legs and anything else that can be crossed :rofl:


----------



## dancareoi

I keep logging on hoping for news of MTC and pink!


----------



## MadamRose

Baby Maddison born at 1.42pm weighing 9lbs 12oz (same weight as her sister) born at home in the water. Despite her weight and fact she came out like superman I didn't tear at all. Feeding like a dream.


----------



## Sannie87

Congrats hun!! :happydance:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

:yipee: congrats mtc! Rest up mama! Whodya thunk! You were the first!!


----------



## dancareoi

Big congrats MTC our first rainbow.

Glad it went so well.

Can't wait to see pics.

A rainbow born on my birthday!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope you get your VBAC pink :flower:

Congratulations MTC, a lot happened yesterday and today. So happy for you that you got your home birth. Wonderful. Can't wait to see photos. Hope you and baby are doing well :flower:

Dancer - Happy Birthday for yesterday, was lovely what the midwives did for you :D

Sannie - Sorry to hear about your scare, hope you both are well.

Mwaah and Army, hope you both are doing well too :)

AFM - I had my last scan and consultant appointment today. All went well, she is weighing in at about 6lb 4oz approx. She was also hiding her face too which was cute :cloud9: I asked all the questions I needed too at my consultant appointment, I am much better in the know now which is great. They tried to do a stretch and sweep with me today but my cervix is closed but very soft. She is 3/5 engaged, so I think that is 2 more 5ths to go? That is quite low!! They are giving me 5 days for labour to arrive with the induction, if not then I will be having a c-section. It is looking good for now though so I am not too worried. 5 days is really good. So I will be in hospital for quite a bit before and after.


----------



## mwaah

Happy belated birthday Lisa. That was nice of the hospital staff to do that for you.
I have been expressing colostrum from 36 weeks to take to the hospital with me. Banjo was born with really low blood sugars and they wanted to tube feed him I wouldnt let them but I had to feed him 20 mls of formula every hour to keep his sugars up. Hopefully this time i will have enough of my own milk rather than use formula.

Congratulations MTC. You did really well and another big baby for you. You were the 1st woop woop. hope she is still feeding well and you have had a rest.

I wonder how pink is getting on.

Well I had my sweep!!! It was OUCH!! not looking forward to another one. I bled straight away and then it stopped. I have backache now but that is all. Seeing the consultant at 10.15am but dont think much will be happening by then if at all lol. Think I'm going to get OH to join me in bed soon, he would usually be over the moon about it but he has a cold. I'm not letting him off the hook though.

Army I think you could be soon.

xxxx


----------



## mwaah

Thank you Zebra. We posted the same time. What a lovely weight :)

5 days isnt long at all. My induction is in 7 days. I hope you manage to induce labour and escape surgery.

The midwife said my induction should be quick as she could of broke my waters today which means they wont need to use gel on me when I get admitted. She also said my baby felt bald lol I really thought she would of had some hair.

xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

mwaah said:


> Thank you Zebra. We posted the same time. What a lovely weight :)
> 
> 5 days isnt long at all. My induction is in 7 days. I hope you manage to induce labour and escape surgery.
> 
> The midwife said my induction should be quick as she could of broke my waters today which means they wont need to use gel on me when I get admitted. She also said my baby felt bald lol I really thought she would of had some hair.
> 
> xxx

Thank you, I really hope so but if I have to have a c-section I think I am ok with that. But hopefully my body will take over :D

Not long now until your induction, great that they managed to do your sweep. Hope it starts things for you :D certainly sounds like it will do soon as they could have broken your waters. Aww bless, hehe, be nice to see if she is right when little baby comes out :D xxx


----------



## mwaah

Lots of my friends have had c-sections and thought they were great. I have nothing against them. I'm just a big wimp and petrified of stitches haha also means I can't go back to work as soon as I had hoped.

I do have this constant backache which only started after the sweep but I know Army has had it too for days and still nothing so not getting too excited.

Another 2 weeks max and I think most people on this thread will have their babies in their arms.

I really need to pack still I'm so slack. I have done Lucy's bag and half mine. Are you all ready?? xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Zebra: wow 5 days!!!! Either way you'll be holding your baby soon!!! Hopefully your body will kick it into gear but if not as long as you and baby are safe thats all that matters :)

Mwaah: hope the sweep starts doing some sweeping away at your plug and cervix! :haha: ya still having back pain at night doesn't seem to do much for me.

I'll probably be the last one to pop even tho im due sept 2nd lol...i know i'll probably go late.


----------



## Zebra2023

I am with you on this one, I want to be mobile after rather than bed bound really. I have had a few people say to me too that they like c-sections. I too want to experience it vaginally/naturally rather than getting surgery. End of the day though, as long as we are both safe I can't really complain, that is all that matters :) 

What are the sweeps like? I was slightly gutted at not getting one today but I have a midwife appointment on Thursday, see if she can try and do one for me :D Maybe it will come on spontaneously for you both, it came a shock from nowhere for MTC it seems, I was so happy to come on here and see a birth :D

Agreed, really don't think it is too long for us all now :happydance: 

Eeep you must pack just in case things happen :) mine are all packed and in the car waiting :haha: Is that sad? lol :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ok......i don't want to jinx this.....it probably means nothing but i've had real contractions in the last half hour.....i'm sure it'll probably stop. Its about 15min apart.

Edit :almost 2hrs later now and contractions have stopped ...:(


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies, happy late birthday dancer :D 

Just thought i would give you a rough idea of birth, will post full story later.

-Woke up at 2 am with what I thought was contractions
-Slept on and off until close to 4 am.
- Midwives arrived at about 5.30, baby was a little high, but I was in definte labour despite the fact i was coping so well you couldn't really tell. All the contractions were pressure ones due to baby being a bit high, and her needing to get lower.
- Set one of waters went at 11.25
- Got in pool 10.30, got out about 12 because things were slowing a little due to baby still being high
- Walked around and baby dropped again which is when pain really started. 
- Pushed for 24 minutes, she was born with her hand in a superman position. 
- No pain relief at any point.
- No tearing, which surprised even midwives due to weight and funny positioning. 

Hope pink is doing okay. Very shocked I had my baby when I did no signs at all that labour was starting.


----------



## MadamRose

The first picture is a family picture when baby was about 2 hours old when her big sister was home, sorry for quality but its a picture I took with my phone of the picture on the camera. 

2nd picture is not long after she had been taken out of the pool.
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-27 16.37.37-1 (1024x746).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9









2013-08-28 09.20.38-2 (816x612).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> The first picture is a family picture when baby was about 2 hours old when her big sister was home, sorry for quality but its a picture I took with my phone of the picture on the camera.
> 
> 2nd picture is not long after she had been taken out of the pool.

She is beautiful.

Well done on no pain relief, amazing.:thumbup:

What does Chloe think of her little sister?


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations MTC she's beautiful...! And what a labour well done you!

Hope Pink is getting on ok, and happy belated birthday Dancer...!

Fingers crossed for everyone else.

Nothing happening over here, had a few BH but nothing major. Got another appointment on Friday for CTG and see consultant. Scan yesterday showed baby was weighing just under 9lbs, but like I said before I don't really believe that as I know they can be really out with weight. I'm still guessing at 8lb 9.. haha


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Congratulations MTC she's beautiful...! And what a labour well done you!
> 
> Hope Pink is getting on ok, and happy belated birthday Dancer...!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone else.
> 
> Nothing happening over here, had a few BH but nothing major. Got another appointment on Friday for CTG and see consultant. Scan yesterday showed baby was weighing just under 9lbs, but like I said before I don't really believe that as I know they can be really out with weight. I'm still guessing at 8lb 9.. haha

I take it hubby is now back?


----------



## mwaah

Your not sad Zebra, I had my bags at 20 weeks with DS I was so excited.

Well my sweep really hurt yesterday. They put 1 or 2 fingers into your cervix and sweep them around up there to seperate the membranes from your cervix to start labour. I had another today and it didnt hurt so must depends on who does it.

Now yours are a tease Army. Hopefully you will be next.

Glad all was well Chimp.

My consultant was on holiday today so had a different one. He couldn't understand why my consultant was letting me go so long with such a big baby. I told him it was more my choice than hers.
He said I have to be induced next Wednesday no matter what. grrrrr.
I also had another sweep today and have one booked for Monday. I hope one of them works.

MTC she is a beauty and you are a star with no pain relief!! I'm off to go and bounce now and see if it helps. Congrats again xxxx


----------



## Sannie87

@Mwaah so weird how different counties have different guidelines, here they don't even induce bigger babies :nope:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you for that mwaah, hopefully they will manage to do it tomorrow if it is different with people. Hopefully the sweeps you are having will do something for you :)

Army - I think it could well be you next, goes to show from MTC labour can come out of anywhere, especially with the contractions she had and you seem to be getting the same :happydance:

MTC - Congratulations, love the photos. Absolutely gorgeous. You did so well not to tear and not to have pain relief!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks mwaah and zebra :flower: they were definetly real contractions but they came in such weird intervals. During the night i had a couple 2. Also had sharp pelvic pain. It woke me out of my sleep and i started screaming in pain. Not sure what that was :shrug:

I have an appt tomorrow to get checked. 

Planning on doing some power walking and ball bouncing today! :thumbup:


How is everyone feeling? Anyone else getting labor signs?


----------



## Chimpette

Hi dancer,

Yes hubby got back last night, although the kids have been all over him since he got back poor bloke lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope all goes well tomorrow Army :flower: 

Chimp - Glad the hubby is back :D


----------



## Sannie87

Loving the photos MTC!! :flower:

I am pretty certain I will be having our LO last...it's one thing after another.
Had MW today had ++ & trace of protein in my urine. BP was 140/95 both times all the signs of Pre eclampsia but nothing confirmed....already on antibiotics for another suspected UTI Now I might have thrush(god even knows what that is....)

Have to go hospital again Saturday for BP testing, again at MW Tuesday then again on Hubbies bday Saturday next week....then on the 12th I have my consultant appointment if G hasnt decided to make an appearance yet which I am sure they will just attempt a sweep and make me wait even longer whilst going back and forth.....


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry to hear what is going on Sannie, sounds like they are keeping an eye on you though. Keep us updated, hope all goes well :)

I have had cramps all night/day with what they did yesterday, felt a bit shakey, warm then went all cold. I have just lost lots of plug, I mean loads. I wonder if it is the start of things. Feel a tad sick too. Symptoms did go before and I was convinced she wasn't coming until induction but they seem to be coming back after yesterday. Hmmm :wacko:


----------



## Sannie87

Oh that all sounds very promising Zebra any time now :flower:

Yeah they are I am just feeling a bit fobbed off half the time tho I am confused as to what's going to happen and when to pull the alarm bell really. But taking each day as it comes lol.

xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hugs sannie :hugs: soon you'll be holding LO and all this back n forth will be a memory :)

Zebra!!!! Sounds good!!! Hopefully you go on your own before intervention!


----------



## Sannie87

Hope so Army, but as I keep TRYING to remind myself after 5 years of trying whats about 2 weeks :blush:

How are u feeling now?

xx


----------



## Zebra2023

It would be lovely :D will keep you updated if anything happens :)

Sannie - I was made to feel like that, they said I had thrush. I did not as when I had an examination, she never said anything. They shouldn't fob us off :(


----------



## Sannie87

U mean when u had an internal? 

Well I had one of those on Monday and the Doctor said he could not seen an infection with the speculum?

What else could ++ in urine be? :(


----------



## Zebra2023

Yeah when I had my internal exam yesterday, she never said anything about thrush, there is usually a white residue there like cottage cheese. The midwife said it to me over the phone when I had that blood and soreness down there. Was a bit odd :wacko:

I am not sure about the ++ in your urine, maybe I have crossed wires somewhere :wacko: I am not really with it.


----------



## Sannie87

Oh snap lol
I did text the MW after as it was playing on my mind as they mentioned infection and I went home thinking it would go to the baby :dohh:

Her reply was it might be thrush but like u I had an internal on Monday....
Oh please tell me I am not the only one that cannot wait to not be pregnant anymore and worry about EVERYTHING lol :blush:


----------



## Zebra2023

It is odd how they can diagnose over a phone :wacko:

They say the worrying never stops once they are here, that is what I keep getting told :haha: :shock:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hate to say it but some MW don't know what they are talking about. I was told i was constipated when preg. With ds but in actuality i had a dying fibroid!

I agree sannie, i hate the worrying! Ds likes using my belly as a trampoline...makes me so nervous!

Wonder how pink is doing?? Hope she and baby are well! 

Afm, nothing new here. it seems like all the action for me happens at night, so hoping to have another active night!

Sannie i cant remember, will you be going natural if all goes well? Or induced?


----------



## mwaah

I'm so jealous Zebra!! I havent lost any plug and thats after one internal and 2 sweeps. I will be last hahaha We have DTD the last 2 nights and will again tonight and thats having no effect either.

Good luck tomorrow Army hope you get more action and even a baby tonight.

It is weird Sannie but I think its more to do with her belly being big rather just her in general. The consultant was cross that i wasnt re-scanned today as he said he has no idea what her tummy is like now and thats why he wants her out. Lucky for me labour ward is too busy for me to be admitted unless it becomes an emergency or I go naturally. Thats crap about your high BP and with protein is a definite sign of pre-eclampsia. Get your self to the hospital ASAP if you swell up or get headaches.

Glad your hubby is home Chimp and the boys enjoying having him back...gives you a break.

I had a scare today Lisa. The medical student had a feel of my bump and told the consultant she was transverse!! He said we need scanner.... the midwife stepped in and had a feel and told everyone where he head, bum and back was. She was head down...phew. How are you holding up?

I wonder how Pink is doing too?? xxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hate to say it but some MW don't know what they are talking about. I was told i was constipated when preg. With ds but in actuality i had a dying fibroid!
> 
> I agree sannie, i hate the worrying! Ds likes using my belly as a trampoline...makes me so nervous!
> 
> Wonder how pink is doing?? Hope she and baby are well!
> 
> Afm, nothing new here. it seems like all the action for me happens at night, so hoping to have another active night!
> 
> Sannie i cant remember, will you be going natural if all goes well? Or induced?

I have to agree with you there, some midwives are absolutely useless :haha: Ouch! I bet that wasn't any fun, especially being told you were constipated. Where do they get such daft ideas from. They should examine us properly or tell us properly at least :dohh:

Hope tonight brings something Army :)



mwaah said:


> I'm so jealous Zebra!! I havent lost any plug and thats after one internal and 2 sweeps. I will be last hahaha We have DTD the last 2 nights and will again tonight and thats having no effect either.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Army hope you get more action and even a baby tonight.
> 
> It is weird Sannie but I think its more to do with her belly being big rather just her in general. The consultant was cross that i wasnt re-scanned today as he said he has no idea what her tummy is like now and thats why he wants her out. Lucky for me labour ward is too busy for me to be admitted unless it becomes an emergency or I go naturally. Thats crap about your high BP and with protein is a definite sign of pre-eclampsia. Get your self to the hospital ASAP if you swell up or get headaches.
> 
> Glad your hubby is home Chimp and the boys enjoying having him back...gives you a break.
> 
> I had a scare today Lisa. The medical student had a feel of my bump and told the consultant she was transverse!! He said we need scanner.... the midwife stepped in and had a feel and told everyone where he head, bum and back was. She was head down...phew. How are you holding up?
> 
> I wonder how Pink is doing too?? xxxx

If anything Mwaah I would have thought you would have lost some plug like I have as you have had sweeps and more internals. Along with you DTD. Hopefully it will show sometime soon? 

Scary what the medical student did, woah I wouldn't like to be told that. Glad she is head down though, phew! I had a trainee in with the consultant yesterday, she was lovely. Didn't do any of the feeling of the tummy luckily though ;)

I too hope pink is ok, haven't heard from her in a while :flower:


----------



## mwaah

Zebra2023 said:


> If anything Mwaah I would have thought you would have lost some plug like I have as you have had sweeps and more internals. Along with you DTD. Hopefully it will show sometime soon?
> 
> Scary what the medical student did, woah I wouldn't like to be told that. Glad she is head down though, phew! I had a trainee in with the consultant yesterday, she was lovely. Didn't do any of the feeling of the tummy luckily though ;)
> 
> I too hope pink is ok, haven't heard from her in a while :flower:

Well after both sweeps each midwife said I had " a good show" and showed me there gloved bloody hand and for about an hour after each had a few spots of brown mucus but thats it. I wouldnt of thought it was anything to get excited about :(

I know all I thought was..I still havent packed my bag!! haha well baby's bag is done and half of mine. Just need to add a few bits.

Goodluck with yours tomorrow xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

They say after your show its only a matter of hours or days before labor starts! With my show it was 8hrs later.
Do you have another sweep mwaah? Or whats the next step?


----------



## mwaah

I really hope so.

The midwife said if its going t work it will in the next 24-48 hours. Next step is another sweep on Monday then induction on Wednesday.

8 hours..that was quick army. i can only wish xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Ooo we can hope can't we mwaah :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, 

Zebra, will keep,checking in to see if there is any news!

With my first my plug went after I had been getting pains.

Liss hope the sweeps and DTD do what they're supposed to. Have to tried a spicy curry and/or pineapple yet?

Chimp, glad hubby is back, you must be relieved.

Sannie, any sign of a headache you must call someone straight away, as this combined with high bp and swelling is a strong indicator of pre-eclampsia .

Hope pink is ok.

Afm, still in hosp, don't think I'm going any where now, baby still head at top and in the wrong position. MW came in earlier to have a feel and listen to HB, which was fine.

My bp was 110/59.

Swabs were taken yesterday for MRSA and bloods will be taken on Friday to check iron levels and blood group.

Got used to being here now and making the most if the chance to rest, although I was doing some work this morning .

DH signed up with gotomypc so can access office computer, so that passed the morning. I need to do a little more tomorrow.

Didn't see DH and kids today. My 2 eldest were sick in the night last night, and although DS has been fine today my dd hasn't been herself. Didn't think it was a good idea for them to come in here and risk passing any potential bug to me or anyone else here, especially the new babies.

Felt sad talking to them on the phone especially as dd was upset.

6 days at most.

I'm sure someone else will have their rainbow before then,


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Midnight and i can't sleep. Been having contractions for the last 2hrs. Now just laying on the couch waiting to see if they become more regular.


----------



## dancareoi

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Midnight and i can't sleep. Been having contractions for the last 2hrs. Now just laying on the couch waiting to see if they become more regular.

This could be it, keep us updated:happydance:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

5am now and the pain has increased...the weird thing is its like a constant ache...it doesn't seem to come in intervals..
My left hip and back just throb. 

Going to call l&d and see what they think.

Edit: they are contractions!! About 10min apart lasting a minute long! I'm guessing i'll either pop today or tomorrow!


----------



## mwaah

Yay for contractions Army :) Goodluck. Post as soon as you can.

How did it go Zebra?? Still no sign of anymore of my plug :(

Thats dedication for you Lisa, think i would just make the most of being able to sleep.

Sannie, Ghin, Chimp and everyone else, are you having any signs??

My friend arrived this morning to have Banjo and the lady i look after so I can relax about baby coming now as i know everyone will be looked after whilst i am gone but no signs of her coming yet. xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Liss - you're jus playing a waiting game now,

Army, good luck and keep us posted if you can.


----------



## MadamRose

Hope all is going well for you ladies, I have scan the posts but not read all in detail.

Very exciting news Army - hope baby comes soon

Really hope Pink and baby are okay


----------



## Sannie87

@Army ur next! Good Luck hun :hugs:

@Mwaah nope not really just general aches and sharp pains down below. I have decided our LO is not going to budge till he gets forcefully evicted :haha:

Hope ur sweep will do something soon, do not give up hope :flower:

@dancareoi Not much longer, I can only imagine how hard it must be being away from ur kids and home :hugs:

@MTC how's life with a new bundle of joy? :D


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> @Army ur next! Good Luck hun :hugs:
> 
> @Mwaah nope not really just general aches and sharp pains down below. I have decided our LO is not going to budge till he gets forcefully evicted :haha:
> 
> Hope ur sweep will do something soon, do not give up hope :flower:
> 
> @dancareoi Not much longer, I can only imagine how hard it must be being away from ur kids and home :hugs:
> 
> @MTC how's life with a new bundle of joy? :D

I am missing my kids. The didn't come to see me yesterday as eldest DS was sick in night on tues and dd was sick tues night and wed am and she wasn't well during the day, I didn't wan to risk them coming in and passing on any potential bugs. Dd was crying on phone last night and I was getting upset too but didn't want to let on to her.:cry:

It'll seem really strange when I finally get to go home.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

:hugs: hugs danca. I can't imagine being away from your family that long :cry: this will be my first time away from my 18month old overnight :cry: i'm dreading it.

Afm,Still contracting...at around 7am it started spacing apart more and becoming less intense. I had the exact same thing with ds. 2 nights of contractions that stopped during the day then the following night it became labor.

So thinking it'll be tonight or tomorrow night :)


----------



## Sannie87

dancareoi said:


> Sannie87 said:
> 
> 
> @Army ur next! Good Luck hun :hugs:
> 
> @Mwaah nope not really just general aches and sharp pains down below. I have decided our LO is not going to budge till he gets forcefully evicted :haha:
> 
> Hope ur sweep will do something soon, do not give up hope :flower:
> 
> @dancareoi Not much longer, I can only imagine how hard it must be being away from ur kids and home :hugs:
> 
> @MTC how's life with a new bundle of joy? :D
> 
> I am missing my kids. The didn't come to see me yesterday as eldest DS was sick in night on tues and dd was sick tues night and wed am and she wasn't well during the day, I didn't wan to risk them coming in and passing on any potential bugs. Dd was crying on phone last night and I was getting upset too but didn't want to let on to her.:cry:
> 
> It'll seem really strange when I finally get to go home.Click to expand...

 Big hugs, it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Glad things seem to be going well Dancer, sorry to hear about your kids not being so well :( sensible choice though. Hope they feel better soon so they can come visit :hugs:

Army - Sounds promising, good luck!! Hope your little baby makes an appearance soon :D

Mwaah - Shame :( hope something comes about soon. Just done a mini update on me below :thumbup:

So here is a little (or should I say rather big) update on me. I went to my midwife appointment today. Everything is good, she was concerned about all the itching I have been doing (I did tell others but they didn't seem concerned much) so I got sent to maternity assessment for more bloods, monitoring and a stretch and sweep as the midwife this morning didn't manage to do one, she has small fingers she said as she was feeling about. Very odd to say when she is fumbling for my cervix I must say haha :haha:

Anyways, bloods came back ok ish, urinates or something came back high which can be a sign of pre eclampsia but seeing as everything else was fine I was allowed to come home.

Midwife at the maternity assessment was successful in doing a stretch and sweep, she said cervix is soft and I am 2-3cm dilated. That is what all the cramping was/is about as I have more right now than ever before. It was quite uncomfortable/painful but nothing I couldn't handle :) she has given me a few things to do to get her head further down as she couldn't feel her as much as she'd like. Still 3/5 engaged. I can't believe she has touched my little girls head :haha: amazing!!

So I guess it could be anytime now...:happydance: if not on Monday :D

I was told today too that I have to wear those sock things throughout my induction and have my bloods retested again on Monday. I can never read their writing :haha: 

Ooo also I was having contractions 18 minutes apart this morning, they soon disappeared. Although the monitoring machine showed I was contracting regular but not overly strong enough to feel :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow 2-3cm dilated? ! Close to being admitted here anways! I think its 4cm here.
Labor dust to you zebra :dust: thats amazing she actually felt baby's head too!


----------



## Zebra2023

I was shocked too as the other day it was closed :wacko: I am in on Monday so if I go in to labour before hand I will just end up going in. So if I get regular strong contractions or if my waters go. Not sure if over here keep us in if past 4cm. 4 days isn't too long :happydance:

Thank you Army :flower: hope you are doing well and progressing somewhere, exciting times now!!


----------



## dancareoi

Wow more babies on way fairly soon I would say!


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi everyone! Sorry ive not been online to update you. 
Harry was born at 23:11 on 27th August weighing 6lb3 :D 

Ended up having another section :( i made it to 8cm though before i had an epidural. Harry didnt cope with it too well. I'll try update you with more details soon. My memory is a bit blurred with all the drugs i was on :haha: 
so mtc had the first rainbow!
I'll have a proper catch up when i get on the laptop. We have just got home, discharged myself a few hours early. Naughty! 
Hubby has just gone to pick Olly up from Mil & Fils. He is so in love with his baby brother.


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry ive not been online to update you.
> Harry was born at 23:11 on 27th August weighing 6lb3 :D
> 
> Ended up having another section :( i made it to 8cm though before i had an epidural. Harry didnt cope with it too well. I'll try update you with more details soon. My memory is a bit blurred with all the drugs i was on :haha:
> so mtc had the first rainbow!
> I'll have a proper catch up when i get on the laptop. We have just got home, discharged myself a few hours early. Naughty!
> Hubby has just gone to pick Olly up from Mil & Fils. He is so in love with his baby brother.

Pink, big congrats on the birth of your rainbow Harry. Another rainbow born on my birthday.

Sorry you didn't get your vbac but glad you and Harry are well, that's the main thing.

Once again, big congrats.:happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations pink :happydance: Loving the name, can't wait to see photos. Sorry to hear you didn't get your vbac :( speedy recovery :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations pink. 2 rainbowa sharing a birthday. Though I was convinced you'd give birth before me. Sorry you didn't get your vbac but glad you are all well x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Congrats pink :happydance: love the name and good to see you and baby are both well and home!


----------



## Sannie87

Congrats Pink! :flower:


----------



## mwaah

Congratulations Pink. Glad you are doing well and are home. What lovely weight :)

Wow zebra you sound close too. Well its been 48 hours since the last sweep and nothin happening here.

Any news Army?

Chimp and Sannie you still having no signs?

Awww Lisa. I feel for you and the little ones. Not long now xxx


----------



## Sannie87

Nope hun NOTHING NADA ZILCH and I am just accepting that bubba is too comfortable to check out of the 5* hotel accommodation called Mummy is he in which bodes well for when we are happy for him to move out when he is older haha :haha::haha:

It is getting me down tho...

How are things with u? I think u have induction soon right if sweep doesnt work?
xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Saw consultant today, baby's heartbeat was good and they decided to give me a stretch and sweep. Was getting some Braxton hicks whilst I was on the monitor and since the S & S have been getting more.

They have said I'm 2cm dilated, and that if no sign of baby by 14th they will induce me then.

Congratulations pink fantastic news.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I know what you mean sannie, i feel down about it too sometimes. Just wish bubs was here already!
still in aug though so i guess i can't complain too much.

Chimp: wow they are letting you go until the 14th? Will you be about 42wks then?.? Hopefully bubs makes an apperance before then!

Nothing happening over here either mwaah. :( im shocked. With that night of intense contractions 7min apart for 2hrs, and only 1 painful contraction last night!
So now i'm not sure what to think! I guess he may be a sept sweetpea :) 

My due date is on monday so i gotta pop soon.........pleeeeeaaassseeeeeee oh sepetmber fairy plllllleeeeaaassseeee :D


----------



## Sannie87

@Chimp Glad everything was good with bubs & hope the sweep has started something for u!

@Army, oh I really also thought this would be it for you :hugs:
All we can do is wait I'm afraid :(


----------



## mwaah

It's frustrating isnt it ladies... just waiting. Especially for you Army with all these contractions.

I have another sweep on Monday Sannie and then induction on Wednesday 4th Sept.
I've resigned myself to the fact that this one will be a Sept Sweetpea after all and will have an extra year at home. After saying that I'm going to mow the lawn now and see if that helps!!

They are letting you go the full stretch Chimp. I hope you go naturally before then.

I'm rooting for Army and Zebra to be next ( of course I would love to go inbetween lol ) xxx


----------



## Sannie87

Are anyone elses feet really swollen too? My right fot is so swollen to the extent it's painful pfff


----------



## ghinspire22

The itching has started. The nurses at the hospital during my NST thing I have the case of PUPPS. I've been itchy pretty much everywhere but my belly is definitely red and rashy. I deliver next week so I hope everything is ok. I keep freaking myself out about the whole liver thing but I am trying to remain calm. 

I had a really good NST yesterday so I'm trying to remain positive.


----------



## ghinspire22

Sannie87 said:


> Are anyone elses feet really swollen too? My right fot is so swollen to the extent it's painful pfff

I am not super swollen but I just took off my wedding bands today. It's the first time that my finger felt uncomfortable.


----------



## dancareoi

Until I got to hosp my right foot/ankle would swell up over the day. Now I am here resting I am not noticing the swelling now.

A few weeks ago I had to remove my wedding ring and engagement ring, I didn't think they would come off and it took a lot of soap and pulling to remove them.

I am now wearing DH wedding ring as he's never worn it. Most of the time I can get it off, but again before I came in hosp there were sme days my hands swelled up and I couldn't move this ring either!


----------



## MadamRose

Hope things start soon Zebra and Mwaah.

Its good you have a date to work towards Chimo, but never know if 2cm now you may not need :D

Sorry it wasn't the real thing Army :hugs: 

ghinspire22 hope everything stays well until delivery next week x

Still can't believe I was the first to go. I really thought that some of you would end up going before me. Wonder if we will get one more August baby or if all the rest will be September babies. 

We are doing well here. Maddison is still getting used to night and day, she thinks night is the time to wake up and day is the time to sleep, but she was better last night. Chloe is a great big sister constantly wants cuddles with her and likes to help do stuff for her too.


----------



## Chimpette

I had real bad swelling in the ankle I broke when I was commuting into London, but since I stopped I haven't noticed it at all.

Although last week I have had to take off my wedding and engagement ring like most of you as they were so tight, took a lot of butter and pulling but got there in the end. I'm going to take the opportunity to put them in to be redipped as they really do need it, so very cloud and all that.. haha

BH are still coming but not as regular as they were, and haven't noticed any blood or brown discharge since stretch so not sure if it has done anything, I read on line you can be 2cm for weeks... hahahahahaha But hopefully next week will get something moving.

Hubby working tonight as security so told him to leave his phone where he can get a signal just incase.. the last time I was in labour he was in Wembley playing rugby so couldn't get hold of him LOL and the time before that he was at rugby practise so again couldn't get hold of him. Bloody men! LOL


----------



## dancareoi

It's gone very quiet, does this mean more babies are on their way?


----------



## Chimpette

I was thinking that Dancer.

No movements over here although have been having Brown discharge which I guess is my plug although not sure.


----------



## dancareoi

Only 3 more days for me!


----------



## Zebra2023

Nothing more here although two more days until induction.

Not long for us it seems Dancer.

I wonder if anyone else has gone?


----------



## tekkitten

Im still waiting  She is very comfortable in there!! Just hoping she stays in at least a week, so I can do my course for work!


----------



## mwaah

Nothing happening here I'm afraid. Well my plug is coming away but we have been busy DTD!!
No pains, pressure or BH.

4 sleeps for me!! It's getting close for everyone. I'm feeling optimistic my sweep on Monday will work. 3rd time lucky :) Well all September babies from now on.... xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Nothing happening over here either :nope: just the occassional painful contraction. 

40 weeks on monday!!!! :wacko: maybe my initial prediction date will be right! Sept 4th...a few days late


----------



## dancareoi

Well I am pleased to have made it to September, as I didn't want an August baby!

Although DH wouldn't have minded. He saw it as a years less nursery fees!

All September sweet peas from now, with zebra, ghin, Liss and me being either sectioned or induced in the next few days.


----------



## MadamRose

I wondered when it was so quite if there were more babies, seems not. 

Hope you are all well we are due a few babies close together in just a few days how exciting


----------



## dancareoi

Just 2 days left for me!

Zebra, good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Sannie87

Absolutely nothing here... I am sure to be last :dohh:


----------



## Chimpette

I'm due on weds, just went to toilet and I'm guessing have now lost my plug it was very gross! 

Does that mean labour will be soon do you think? I never had this happen with my other 2.


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> I'm due on weds, just went to toilet and I'm guessing have now lost my plug it was very gross!
> 
> Does that mean labour will be soon do you think? I never had this happen with my other 2.

It's different for everyone so I couldn't say. With my first my plug went after m pains had started. With my third my waters went without warning but I don't recall losing my plug!


----------



## MadamRose

I lost my plug so many times this time even more than with chloe so hard to tell. If no labour in 24- hours it normally means it's reformed


----------



## PinkEmily

Just popping in to see if any more rainbows have arrived :D

With Olly i lost my plug the day he was born but he was an emcs so probably doesn't count. I never spotted my plug with Harry. I had watery discharge for a couple of weeks though. 

Heres some piccys 
Olly is besotted with his baby brother
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/IMG-20130828-WA0036_zps3f84f48c.jpg

Just arrived home
https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/IMG_20130829_215313_zps6b088b3b.jpg

So far hes a great eater, sleeper and pooer! Never changed so many dirty nappies before :haha:


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Pink,

My goodness he is gorgeous... congratulations!

xx


----------



## Sannie87

Beautiful photos pink :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely pics pink. I'm finding the nappies the same I don't remember changing this many with chloe


----------



## Zebra2023

Gorgeous photos pink :cloud9:

Hope all you ladies are doing well :flower: I won't be posting much from now onwards as I go in to hospital tomorrow, we don't get the internet over there so I can't do much updating I am afraid :( I will ask the DH to pop on and update you as he has an account on here now. We don't get very good signal over there either.

I am all set, bags in the car etc just need to ring up tomorrow morning and see what time they want me. Nervous and extremely excited :D

Good luck to all if I don't speak to you soon, we will be holding our little rainbows before long :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Gorgeous photos pink :cloud9:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well :flower: I won't be posting much from now onwards as I go in to hospital tomorrow, we don't get the internet over there so I can't do much updating I am afraid :( I will ask the DH to pop on and update you as he has an account on here now. We don't get very good signal over there either.
> 
> I am all set, bags in the car etc just need to ring up tomorrow morning and see what time they want me. Nervous and extremely excited :D
> 
> Good luck to all if I don't speak to you soon, we will be holding our little rainbows before long :flower:

Good luck for tomorrow zebra xx:flower:


----------



## dancareoi

PinkEmily said:


> Just popping in to see if any more rainbows have arrived :D
> 
> With Olly i lost my plug the day he was born but he was an emcs so probably doesn't count. I never spotted my plug with Harry. I had watery discharge for a couple of weeks though.
> 
> Heres some piccys
> Olly is besotted with his baby brother
> https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/IMG-20130828-WA0036_zps3f84f48c.jpg
> 
> Just arrived home
> https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/pink_princess_emily/IMG_20130829_215313_zps6b088b3b.jpg
> 
> So far hes a great eater, sleeper and pooer! Never changed so many dirty nappies before :haha:

He looks gorgeous:happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Goid luck zebra x


----------



## MadamRose

Grrr I came round to your house 5 days after having a baby due to it being ore arranged thanks for making me wish I hadn't


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks Dancer and MTC :flower:

Nerves are kicking in a lot more as times goes by :wacko:


----------



## mwaah

I feel for you Zebra I'm nervous as hell about Wednesday. Hopefully this time tomorrow you will be cuddling your rainbow.

Eeeeeeeeeeek Lisa then you!!! so exciting for you. You dont seem nervous, brave woman.

Pink he is gorgeous and so tiny. Well done and congrats again. Hope you are being spoiled and recovering well.

Army whats going on???!!! I hope your rainbow arrives very soon.

Sannie it will soon be you. This bit will drag but be worth it.

Chimp I'm crossing everything that you go before the 14th.

Well my sweep tomorrow. I'm praying it works.

Good luck everyone :)

Oh MTC hope your little girl is settling well into your little family xxxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hope 3rd times a charm mwaah!!

Good luck to all getting induced /sectioned this week!!

I can't believe only 3 more hours and its my due date!!!!!!!! I think my body has been gearing up. Ive had contrations off and on all day. Nothing timeable. Also some sharp sharp pains down by my pubic bone.
Also boobs feel itchy and tingly.. just waiting for the storm to arrive!! I can't wait to go through labor again :)


----------



## dancareoi

Busy week his week!

Section scheduled for tomorrow morning.

I am starting to get nervous now.

They've said section will take Slightly longer than my first as they have to be more careful cutting through existing scar tissue!

Got to try and express some milk tonight !


----------



## Sannie87

good luck zebra :flower:

@Mwaah I hope so hun, getting a bit frustrated. was up last night with such a bad back and the odd pain and i've woken up been having mild tightenings every 5mins but I don't know whats the real deal :dohh:

Good luck to everyone having a section or sweeps this week :thumbup:

xx


----------



## mwaah

great it being your due date Army. Anytime now :) Thank you i hope its 3rd time lucky too.

Tightening's Sannie is a good sign eeek.

You'll definitely have a baby tomorrow Lisa :) Hope it all goes well for you. Goodluck with the expressing I have a big bag full of full syringes of colostrum :) 

Hope you got a bed Zebra and you are on your way to meeting your rainbow.

Well I am disheartened, I am still only 1-2 cm with the same Bishop score of 6 as last week and the midwife told me they use the 24 hour pessary at our hospital now. Oh and I have a UTI.

Zebra or Lisa next :):) xx


----------



## dancareoi

Barring emergencies I should be first in tomorrow at about 9-9.30 am!

They have a set if scales here so weighed myself and have lost 2 pounds since being here, so that means I have only put on 12 pounds, so I'm well pleased with that.

Doc been round and I have signed consent form!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls,

It's been a while since I was on this thread, can't believe it's September now and we'll all have our rainbows soon!

Congrats to those who've already arrived and best of luck to those still waiting :)


----------



## Sannie87

@dancareoi Good luck for tomorrow hun :flower:

@Zebra hope all is going well :hugs:

My contractions have trailed off but not stopped just been having one here and there....so frustrating it's OH's bday saturday Bless him but he doesnt want the baby to arrive then :haha:


----------



## Chimpette

Exciting exciting, good luck for today Dancer can't wait to hear your news and see pics.

Good luck for the rest of us too... Come on babies we have waited long enough to meet you all lol


----------



## Sannie87

Chimpette Mine's wayyy too comfy staying close to mummy I reckon :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi good luck today

Hope all is well with zebra

Mwaah don't get disheartened it could happen any time

Sannie hopefully the contractions will ramp up soon x 

Here can't believe Maddison is a week old today. She's lost her cord fully now. Still doing wonderful with feeding and deems to have worked out night and day pretty well.


----------



## Sannie87

MTC glad it's all going well :flower:


----------



## Chimpette

Sannie tell me about it I'm due tomorrow and got all excited after my sweep ad lost plug but no contractions no nothing lol got midwife on Friday where I think they might do another sweep but I'm not sure


----------



## Sannie87

It has to happen soon tho :hugs: Ur due date is tomorrow, do u know if they will let u go over by far?

Watching one born every minute yesterday really freaked me out so I have relaxed a bit and whenever LO shows is fine lol having said that deep down my new found relaxation is still the impatience but that's mostly to do with my mum having booked her ticket to go home for the 20th...which I made her do and now I wish I hadn't because we will have to buy a whole new ticket as Eurostar probably won't be as charitable to exchange it i am sure. :dohh:


----------



## dancareoi

Our little girl born at 9.55am, approx 7.3.

All good.,

Will try and post photo later


----------



## Sannie87

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## mwaah

Congrats Lisa. Hope you are ok.

Sannie I feel for you. I haven't had any contractions but if i did I would be getting excited too and if they trailed off i would be devastated.

I've lost of plug and had my 3rd sweep Chimp and still nothing!! Hope you have a different story to tell soon.

OMG Maddison is a week old already!! That has gone so fast.

Hope you are doing ok Zebra.

Still hanging in there Army?

Thank you Bubbles. Goodluck with your rainbow.

My induction tomorrow. I'm more nervous than excited. Going to take little man down to the beach this afternoon and maybe have a jump on a bouncy castle lol i need to go naturally before tomorrow lol.

xxx


----------



## Sannie87

Mwaah I am just getting on with it now tbh not much I can do LO is just happy where he is just now.

Good luck for ur induction & enjoy today with ur LO :flower:
And here's to the bouncy castle working, let me know if it does :haha:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Congrats danca!!

Hope you go soon mwaahh!!!!

My lil guy is content too sannie :baby: oh well.

Not feeling much....had lots of backache last night. But other than that i feel great. 
Mil and my parents call me constantly to see if i popped....at first i thought how sweet....but now sometimes i feel like leave me alone! Lol because it hasn't happened yet


----------



## dancareoi




----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi congratulations she's a beauty

Mwaah good luck with induction tomorrow

Sannie hope little one comes soon x


----------



## dancareoi

Thanks MTC 

Liss all the best for tomorrow xx


----------



## tekkitten

Congrats Dan!!


----------



## Sannie87

@Army oh I feel ur pain.. I get messages and phone calls left right and center If someone asks me one more time ' baby not wanting to come out yet?' I will flip...it's pretty obvious he is not here yet and i wouldnt keep it a secret for like 3 weeks and go SURPRISE :dohh:

Not much longer now :hugs:

@MTC Thank you :D

@Danca She's gorgeous congrats again :flower:


----------



## mwaah

Aww Lisa she is a beauty. Well done. Now you can look forward to going home soon. Were her sugars ok??

Well Walked ALL afternoon. Never had a jump on the bouncy castle though. Have lovely backache now and lost so much plug. Really hope this means my induction wont take forever tomorrow.

Sannie and Army, hang in there. Hope when i come back online in a few days you will have your rainbows too xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Aww Lisa she is a beauty. Well done. Now you can look forward to going home soon. Were her sugars ok??
> 
> Well Walked ALL afternoon. Never had a jump on the bouncy castle though. Have lovely backache now and lost so much plug. Really hope this means my induction wont take forever tomorrow.
> 
> Sannie and Army, hang in there. Hope when i come back online in a few days you will have your rainbows too xxx

They have checked her sugars twice, both were fine. They need to have 4 good readings in a row then they won't check again.

They put me on a dextrose and insulin drip before and during section.

Hopefully the bouncing will help things along for you.


----------



## MadamRose

mwaah said:


> Aww Lisa she is a beauty. Well done. Now you can look forward to going home soon. Were her sugars ok??
> 
> Well Walked ALL afternoon. Never had a jump on the bouncy castle though. Have lovely backache now and lost so much plug. Really hope this means my induction wont take forever tomorrow.
> 
> Sannie and Army, hang in there. Hope when i come back online in a few days you will have your rainbows too xxx

Will they try and see of they cab break waters without the pessary tomorrow? Hope all goes well


----------



## PinkEmily

Congratulations Dancareoi! She's gorgeous!


----------



## mwaah

Thats good then Lisa. Glad they kept them under control. I'm not injecting tonight so my levels don't go to low as thats Banjo was born with a really low sugar level and it took 24 hours to get it back in the normal range.

The community midwife said they would break my waters but the consultant said they will still use a pessary to soften and shorten my cervix first. I'm going to ask for the 6 hour gel though and hopefully they will give the 24 hour one a miss otherwise i will probably burst into tears.

I hope Zebra is doing ok?? xxx


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Thats good then Lisa. Glad they kept them under control. I'm not injecting tonight so my levels don't go to low as thats Banjo was born with a really low sugar level and it took 24 hours to get it back in the normal range.
> 
> The community midwife said they would break my waters but the consultant said they will still use a pessary to soften and shorten my cervix first. I'm going to ask for the 6 hour gel though and hopefully they will give the 24 hour one a miss otherwise i will probably burst into tears.
> 
> I hope Zebra is doing ok?? xxx

Will be thinking you today.

Baby's first three readings were around 2.6 mark and they need to be over 2. She had a feed on me for about 2 hours , she's got a real good grip! Her final reading was 3.6 so no more checks. This also means the colostrum is getting through to her too.

Hopefully we'll have news of another 4 rainbows very soon, you, zebra and ghin


----------



## Chimpette

Dance she is beautiful congratulations, have you got a name yet? 

Mwaah good luck for today, can't wait to hear your good news and see pics

Sannie they have said they will let me go 10 days over so booked in for induction on the 14th if nothing before then

Today is my due date so eviction notice has been served lol 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dancareoi

Chimpette said:


> Dance she is beautiful congratulations, have you got a name yet?
> 
> Mwaah good luck for today, can't wait to hear your good news and see pics
> 
> Sannie they have said they will let me go 10 days over so booked in for induction on the 14th if nothing before then
> 
> Today is my due date so eviction notice has been served lol
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Thanks chimp,

No name as yet, we're working on it!

Come on baby, times up!


----------



## mwaah

Come on out baby chimpette :)

Good luck choosing a name Lisa.

Well rang the hospital at 7.30 and I have to ring back at 9 as they aren't sure if they have enough beds and midwives!!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

That's good news Dancareoi. 

Hope they let you know soon mwaah

Happy due date chimp x


----------



## mwaah

This is why i didnt want to be induced. i started maternity leave yesterday and hubby started his paternity today and there arent any beds. I have to ring at 1 and see if any ladies have given birth. xxx


----------



## Sannie87

Oh that sucks hun Hope they find one for you later today xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

what a night! We dtd right before bed and i kept his juices :spermy: marinanting in me :haha: must of worked. going on 3hrs of contractions 7 to 9min apart.
hope this isnt another teaser!!


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> This is why i didnt want to be induced. i started maternity leave yesterday and hubby started his paternity today and there arent any beds. I have to ring at 1 and see if any ladies have given birth. xxx

The waiting around is horrible, when it comes to this stage you just want to get on with it.

Lets hope when you call a few babies have been born.

The delivery suite here has been full the last 2 days.


----------



## MadamRose

:hugs: mwaah hope they get you in

Hopefully this is it army


----------



## mwaah

Good luck Army. Sounds like the real deal.

OK ladies they have a bed for me :) so just doing last minute packing then going eeeek.

Hope Zebra and Ghin are ok and all the rainbows are behaving that have arrived and are due to arrive :) xx


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck mwaah keep us updated if you can x


----------



## dancareoi

Liss and army , good luck and keep us updated if you can xx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Good luck mwaah!!!

I HAVE OFFICIALY STARTED BLEEDING :yipee: never been so happy to see bloody show finally!!!!!!

I know i'll be popping either today or tomorrow night!!!!!! Finally!!!!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Wonderful news Army


----------



## dancareoi

Whoo hoo army another rainbow on its way


----------



## Wander2023

Zebra's husband here. Copying this from my post in her journal:


Here's what you've all been waiting for :happydance:

Meet Caitlyn, born on 4th Sept at 15:51 GMT, weighing in at just 5lb 12oz. She is tiny!!



We went in for induction on monday morning, starting on the propess by midday. The labour ward was hectic that day and so for us, not much happened apart from her being strapped to the CTG monitor a couple of times.

Tuesday she was given the gel, which combined with some walks around the hospital/grounds and some bouncing of the birthing ball, kicked off some nice strong contractions, especially after the 2nd lot of gel. She eventually took some cocodemol for the pain, and later on some pethidine was administered. I stayed until around 2am as the painkillers had relaxed her a lot, I'd been advised to go home and sleep. Her waters went about an hour after I got home, but she was told my the midwives to get some rest.

After a good sleep they moved her in the morning to a labour room, just as I arrived at 8.30am. First examination around 10am showed she was 3-4cm dilated, although baby was back to back at this point and not squarely on the cervix. At 1pm she was examined again, this time in a better position and showing 3cm but this is due to the head being properly on the cervix now.

Contractions were nice and strong as the afternoon went on, and we thought we were in for a long day. She was using gas and air and enjoying it for a while, but had a very dry throat, so she kept drinking water between contractions. She stopped using it eventually as it became less effective. A second dose of pethidine was administered, a decision I helped her make as I could tell she needed the edge taking off again.

At around half past 3, I was getting drowsy and decided to close my eyes for a few minutes. I awake moments later to her saying my name. I grab her hand, assuming it was a particularly tough contraction. The midwife took a quick look and exclaimed "I can see her head". I was totally shocked and suddenly had a big grin across my face. Within 15 minutes Caitlyn was born, at 15:51. As her head came out I got all teary eyed. It was an amazing moment.

My wife was very brave throughout the day and coped incredibly, both with and without relief. It was very tiring for her, especially after a few nights with very little sleep. After almost every contraction she would doze off for a few minutes and then awaken for the next one. She kept calm and quietly coped the whole time. It was a day I'll never forget, proudest moment of my life. My own little family!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Awww gorgeous :baby: congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad to see mommy and baby are doing well!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra and hubby, big congrats on the birth of your beautiful little girl. 

Getting the new daddy to write his experience of the birth shows it in a whole new prospective and shows how proud he is of his wife and their rainbow.

Fabulous news xx


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Zebra & hubby she is beautiful..! 

Hope Mwaah is ok 

Sannie, Army any news..?


----------



## MadamRose

Wander2023 congratulations to you and zebra. Glad all went well, beautiful little girl 

Hope mwaah is getting on okay


----------



## Sannie87

Congrats to Zebra & hubby she's beautiful :flower:

@Army great news! :happydance:

@Chimpette Nope nothing, Getting more and more frustrated but ah well.. How are u feeling?

xx


----------



## Chimpette

Sore, tired, fat, fed up LOL

Hopefully I'll have something happen after my midwife appointment on Friday


----------



## Sannie87

Ur feeling like me then, aint it a great feeling :dohh:
It does wonders for ones moods too LOL

Do u think they might do a sweep for u? I am not seeing my MW till after my consultant appointment next thursday so god knows what's gonna happen to me :shrug:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

:hugs: hugs chimp and sannie. I know how frustrating it can be

I had my 2nd night of INTENSE contractions. 6- 15min apart. I literally had to cuss my way through each one :dohh: they were sooooooo painful. Started at 1am stopped at about 5am.

So this is playing out exactly how labor went with ds. The real labor should be tonight fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Sannie87

God I am in so much pain, don;t know what's going on have taken some paracetamol and will have to call hospital if it doesn't go cos it aint normal :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

Hope this it army 
Let us know what happens sannie


----------



## Chimpette

Sannie hope you are ok.

Army fingers crossed for tonight, I shall check for updates in the morning.

Thought I would share my 40 week bump, I was very brave and took a bare bump shot LOL
 



Attached Files:







bump 40 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sannie87

The paracetamol seemed to work so god know what it was :shrug:

@Chimpette loving the bump!! Jealous as mines full of stretchmarks at the bottom :haha:

@Army truly hope this is it for u this time!

xx


----------



## Chimpette

Sannie don't you worry I've got them but I had them from my 1st pregnancy so they have all gone white now and you can only see them close up lol


----------



## dancareoi

That's one thing I never got, stretch marks.

Thought I was being good today and not having the morphine, but it back fired big time. I was in such pain I couldn't move. I needed morphine! Turning into an addict! Feels much better now but I don't know how I'll cope at home with this pain and no morphine!

On a plus, my milk has come in today and leaked all over my nightshirt. Have now put my nursing bra on. Baby liked it, she had a half our feed and has slept since!

Still haven't got a name for her . I like Caitlin but we quite like Niamh too. We asked the kids and they both said Caitlin. I'm wandering if we could have Caitlin Niamh?


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies

Congrats Zebra, beautiful little girl and lovely of hubby to share your birth story.

Hope this is it for you Army.

Glad the paracetamol worked Sannie

Lovely bump Chimp.

Thats great she is a good feeder Lisa. Hope you manage to sort some pain relief out before you go home.

Well..... I'm home. They put a 24 hour pessary in me at 6 pm yesterday which did nothing for me. Then took it out at 7pm tonight. Labour ward was so busy they said i would have a day of rest and they would start again Friday night or Saturday.
So I decided to come home. I have to go to the DAU tomorrow for 20 mins of monitoring and get a new induction date.
I cant understand why they took me in if they were to busy to follow the induction through. Annoying. There was a woman in my room whose waters had gone on Monday and they put the 6 hour gel in her Tuesday and they still didnt have a bed for her on the labour ward until 4pm today. Poor woman was distraught.

On the plus side, just got home and started having contractions!!! xxx


----------



## Wander2023

A big thankyou from both myself and Zebra. She would come on here herself but is currently recovering and bonding with Caitlyn. I just want to give you a quick update.

They discharged us this evening and we have recently arrived home. Zebra didn't get much sleep as Caitlyn preferred to sleep in her arms most of the night (which they both loved). She has been feeding well and therefore pooing well too. :)


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Congrats Zebra, beautiful little girl and lovely of hubby to share your birth story.
> 
> Hope this is it for you Army.
> 
> Glad the paracetamol worked Sannie
> 
> Lovely bump Chimp.
> 
> Thats great she is a good feeder Lisa. Hope you manage to sort some pain relief out before you go home.
> 
> Well..... I'm home. They put a 24 hour pessary in me at 6 pm yesterday which did nothing for me. Then took it out at 7pm tonight. Labour ward was so busy they said i would have a day of rest and they would start again Friday night or Saturday.
> So I decided to come home. I have to go to the DAU tomorrow for 20 mins of monitoring and get a new induction date.
> I cant understand why they took me in if they were to busy to follow the induction through. Annoying. There was a woman in my room whose waters had gone on Monday and they put the 6 hour gel in her Tuesday and they still didnt have a bed for her on the labour ward until 4pm today. Poor woman was distraught.
> 
> On the plus side, just got home and started having contractions!!! xxx

Hey Liss, sounds very disorganised at your unit

Keep us updated with the contractions.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

In labor!!! Contractions tue night, wed night and all day thursday. Contractions started hurting really bad today so dh and i went in at 8pm i was 4cm dilated ...now its 11pm and i am 8cm!!!

Ps...love epidurals!!!!!!!!


----------



## mwaah

Wow good luck army!!! Excited for you. hahahaha I bet you do after all those painful contractions.

Little man woke me at 4am!! so unlike him. Contractions had stopped but sorry for tmi but my plug fell on the floor when i went to the loo. i really thought i had lost a lot of it before but this LOTS and pink not dirty brown. Hopefully i should see a bit of action after all and she will come on her due date. xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Army your rainbow is nearly here.

Liss sounds like your not far behind 

Good luck xx


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck Army hope all goes well. 

Mwaah hope your little one comes on her own soon. Can't believe how they treated you with induction that's awful

It should have been my due date today can not believe Maddison is already 10 days old.


----------



## Sannie87

@Army Good luck!! :thumbup:

@Mwaah, That is so bad how u and others have been treated. Not long now tho looks like ur well on ur way.

I knew I'd be the one being left behind :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> @Army Good luck!! :thumbup:
> 
> @Mwaah, That is so bad how u and others have been treated. Not long now tho looks like ur well on ur way.
> 
> I knew I'd be the one being left behind :haha:

Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Sannie87

I know, one would think we'd have this patience thing sussed after 5 years of waiting :dohh:

It's my OH's bday tomorrow he is conviced little G wants to make his entrance to wish him a happy birthday lol I doubt it somehow he is still way too high.


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie87 said:


> I know, one would think we'd have this patience thing sussed after 5 years of waiting :dohh:
> 
> It's my OH's bday tomorrow he is conviced little G wants to make his entrance to wish him a happy birthday lol I doubt it somehow he is still way too high.

Make the most of these last couple of days to rest and put your feet up .

I know how you feel though after all this time, you just want to meet your little one and hold them in your arms.


----------



## Sannie87

dancareoi said:


> Sannie87 said:
> 
> 
> I know, one would think we'd have this patience thing sussed after 5 years of waiting :dohh:
> 
> It's my OH's bday tomorrow he is conviced little G wants to make his entrance to wish him a happy birthday lol I doubt it somehow he is still way too high.
> 
> Make the most of these last couple of days to rest and put your feet up .
> 
> I know how you feel though after all this time, you just want to meet your little one and hold them in your arms.Click to expand...

 Yep.

How are u and ur lo doing? :D


----------



## ghinspire22

The twins were born 9/4 at 2:29 and 2:31 in the afternoon. They are cuties. My son has a cleft lip but I still love both of my beautiful babies. I am sore but doing as well as I can.


----------



## MadamRose

Big congratulations ghinspire22. Hope you are all doing well x x


----------



## dancareoi

Sannie we are doing good thanks and are hoping to go home today.

Ghin big congrats on the birth of your twins


----------



## mwaah

Hope you got home Lisa.

Congrats on your babies Ghin.

Well i went to the DAU this morning. I had a 40 min CTG which they said was text book so baby was fine. The consultant has booked me in for Monday ( but i still have to ring first to see if they have a bed ) and said I could have another sweep today.
The midwife said there is no way i have had 3 sweeps already as my cervix is tight shut and I had a bishop score of 3. Baby was free and high and no way ready to come. She agreed I would need dynamite to get her out as she couldn't perform the sweep. So no idea why i had such a big show this morning.

Hope you are hugging your rainbow right now Army.

Sannie i think i will go after you  xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi ladies
Real quick one...

Dalton Cruz Nasili arrived today at 8:05pm after 3 hours labour weighing in at 10lb 3oz, managed it on gas and air but will do full labour story when we go home which I'm hoping will be tomorrow or even today as its now about 130am lol


----------



## mwaah

Chimpette said:


> Hi ladies
> Real quick one...
> 
> Dalton Cruz Nasili arrived today at 8:05pm after 3 hours labour weighing in at 10lb 3oz, managed it on gas and air but will do full labour story when we go home which I'm hoping will be tomorrow or even today as its now about 130am lol


Congratulations Chimp!! I logged on to check on Army and out of the blue you have your baby boy!! So quick and so little pain relief. Well done you. I can't wait to see pics. He is the heaviest so far but 100% certain my little lady is going to beat him lol Ouch.
Hope all is going well and you get home today xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Chimp wow, well done, he's huge!

Well done and big congrats .

After 19 days I will finally be going home today!

My little lady was such a monkey last night. She wouldn't settle Until 3.00am!


----------



## tekkitten

Woooo, I am getting so jealous of all the babies :D I cant wait for mine to come!


----------



## Sannie87

Ghin & Chimp huge congrats! :flower:

@Mwaah no way will u be behind me hun what makes u think that? My little man has got no plans coming anytime soon either we must be very good hotels ;)

It's my OH's bday today I had bought a cute card from our son incase he was here but I guess i will have to keep it till next year :haha:

@Danca U must be so happy to be going home!!


----------



## MadamRose

Well done Chimp and what a weight

Glad your home Dancareoi x


----------



## dancareoi

We Are now home, it's weird being back after so long away.

I'm missing my pregnancy lump and feel quite teary but not really sure why!

Baby currently fast asleep in her Moses basket. My youngest DS is sat giving me a lovely hug on the sofa. Thought he was turning into a daddy's boy whilst I was away but I think he'll soon turn back to a mommys boy!


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Mwaah and Sannie, dont' worry you've still got a few days until your D day, sure babies will come soon :thumbup:

OK so here is my labour story...

Had midwife appointment at 10:50am and thought my waters might have gone but wasn't sure. She said she would have to send me up the hospital for them to check. I already had an appointment booked at the FAU for a CTG scan at 2pm so I decided that I would tell them and they could check me.

So 2pm up the hospital went on the CTG scan, advised about waters showed midwife my pad and discharge was green which means Dalton had done a poo which they advised could be a sign of distress so they would have to start inducing me, as I didn't know when my actual waters had gone.

Stayed in FAU until transferred to Labour ward which was about 4ish. Put on CTG again and started getting mini contractions. Dr came and examined me at 5pm as they were thinking they would put me on a drip to kick start labour, turns out I didn't need it as contractions had started and I was 4cm. Lasted until about 7:15pm with no drugs and then asked for gas and air. At about 7:30ish I said I needed to push, midwife checked and said I was only 6cm and baby was still high up so I might need the drip after all. 7:45pm I again said I needed to push, next think I knew my bed was surrounded by people and at 8:05pm Dalton was born. So I had gone from 6cm to deliver in the space of half hour... was a real shocker I got to say.

And a whooper at 10lb 3oz, 58.5cm long :happydance:

Had some really bad tears and took a while to stitch me up :blush:, but just glad we are both ok Dalton had to be monitored every 2 hours for 12 hours but he is A OK and no pph this time so that was a bonus! :winkwink:

Already at home with my 3 boys and hubby having Chinese tonight to celebrate :cloud9: Dalton has taken to breast feeding lovely although it is quite sore. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Dalton born.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MadamRose

Nice birth story sorry about the tear but glad you are home. And Chinese to celebrate sounds lovely


----------



## dancareoi

Glad you are all back, safe and sound.

I am so sore, especially on the right boob, the pain just shoots through me when she first starts sucking. Should get better over the next few days


----------



## MadamRose

Finally got round to writing my full birth story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-birthing-pool-home-birth-no-pain-relief.html


----------



## PinkEmily

Wow so many babies since i last logged on. Congratulations!!


----------



## Sannie87

Chimp that's a lovely name :D Congrats again. 

Just got back from hospital, BP seemed ok and baby seemed happy on the sonicaid. She said he was 3/5th engaged so he is managing to fit which I was worried about.

Feeling a bit off today, lotsa period cramps so who knows would love for him to come tomorrow it would've been my dad's birthday.

Hope everyones had a nice weekend :) 
xxx


----------



## mwaah

Aww chimp what a cutie. Sorry about the tears, hope the stitches arent too painful.

Good to hear your BP is ok Sannie. We have tried everything and she just wont make a move lol We DTD last night and walked all day. It's little man's birthday today so she can make an appearance from anytime now. I hope he comes tomorrow for you, that would be a lovely birthdate for him.

I bet its strange being home Lisa but I bet its lovely too.

Soon be your turn tekkitten.

Any news Army??

Going to read your birth story MTC as soon as little man is tucked up in bed.

Well I'm still losing lots of plug but only had those few contractions on Thursday night and nothing since. Going to the hospital tomorrow, if they have a bed and not leaving until she is born. I hope its quick like chimps but have a feeling it will be Wednesday. xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hope they have a proper bed for you this time mwaah x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow lot has happened!! Congrats chimp and ghin! Yah to going home danca!

Hugs to all! Wow mwaahhh i thought you woulda popped by now!

I won't be able to hop on too much, its been tough juggling a newborn and 18month old :wacko:

My lil man was born friday 6th at 1:23am! Only 5hrs from when i arrived!
Did an epi, felt nothing, no tears down there.

Very sore from bf'iing too chimp!! , 

Think i've slept 4hrs in the past 3 days....but dont feel tired

Try to post a pic soon.


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations Army, feel you on lack of sleep. I feel thankful my husband let me have a few hours on the sofa this afternoon x


----------



## dancareoi

Army, big congrats on the birth of your little man.

I am still so sore from breast feeding. I have been putting a special cream on all day and have left my bra off to let the air get to them, but so far very sore still.

Midwife visited today they showed me how to attach in a way to feel less sore but that hasn't worked yet either

She also took my stitch our from my tummy, I didn't like it and she Made my cry. She was horrified but to be honest I could cry anything at the moment and I am.

My tummy is very tender and i am walking like an old lady.

Glad we've got our beautiful little girl But i am really missing being pregnant and knowing I won't ever be pregnant again isn't helping

Strangely I am missing the hospital too.

I think my hormones are in over drive at the moment 

Liss hope all goes well .


----------



## Zebra2023

Just want to say thank you to all for the well wishes :flower:

Congratulations to those who have had their rainbows too, gorgeous :)

Good luck to all who are still waiting, hope it isn't long now :)


----------



## Sannie87

@Army Congrats :flower:

Nothing else to report, woke up in the worst possible mood and feeling crappy so off I go :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Hormones could easily be doing lots of it dancareoi all i wanted to do day 4 and 5 was cry :dohh:

:hugs: sannie you can't stay pregnant forever it will happen sometime soon 

Just found out by looking in red book I was once again told my child's birth weight in lbs and oz incorrectly, after a midwife conversion. I was told Maddison was 4.460kg and was told this was 9 lbs 12, my red book says 9 lbs 13.*
Similar happened with Chloe she was 4.430kg and was told 9lbs 8oz (by student) actually 9 lbs 12 oz. 

So Maddison despite being 10 days early and 16 days earlier than her sister was actually 1 oz heavier


----------



## Sannie87

That's how I feel atm MTC :( But I know it's a matter of days now. Think my family and OH being so anxious & impatient about it all isn't helping, I can't force this baby out can I.

I hope they started Mwaah of properly this time :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Sannie87 said:


> That's how I feel atm MTC :( But I know it's a matter of days now. Think my family and OH being so anxious & impatient about it all isn't helping, I can't force this baby out can I.
> 
> I hope they started Mwaah of properly this time :flower:

No you can't but certianlly know how you feel as I went 6 days over with Chloe. It will happen when baby is ready x


----------



## Second Chance

Congrats to all the mommies who have had their rainbows already :) I am scheduled to go in on the 24th at 1230 for my c-section, but with my blood pressure, gall stones, and nerve issues I am hoping they decide to take him a little earlier as of right now they have me on pain killers for the headaches instead of doing something about the hypertension... I will keep you all updated but I cant believe we are almost there!!


----------



## mwaah

Hi ladies well I'm back home..... with a baby!!!

I had the 6 hour gel at 11am yesterday and got a few contractions. at 6pm they broke my waters and gave me a real sweep lol. By 7.30pm I was on the gas and air. At 9pm I begged for an epidural but they told me it was too early. 10pm came and I was 8cm!! I started to push and her shoulder got stuck so had a room full of people. She is fine and I had lots of stitches eeek.

Lucy Pearl was born at 10.56pm weighing a little 8lb 7oz!! So the growth scans were way out.

Congrats Army. Hurry up Sannie.
 



Attached Files:







Banjo and Lucy.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1









Lucy.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MadamRose

Aww not to long second chance 

And Mwaah what an adorable little girl well done you x


----------



## dancareoi

Liss huge congrats on the birth of your gorgeous little girl, banjo looks a very proud big brother.

Glad you are back home and you are both doing well.

Sannie or tekkitten next with second chance a little later .

Just popped in to write birth story but not much to say really.

Was put on dextrose and insulin drip about 7.00am. They took me down just after 9 to get me ready and do the spinal block.

Took a little while to get her out as she was lying transverse so they really had to dig about (probably why I'm so tender still and still walking very carefully ) she was pulled out by her legs followed by the rest of her at 9.55am.

Took them just as long then to sew me up! 

First 2 days I was on a mixture of morphine and paracetemol . Has to have a clexane injection once a day in tummy until yesterday and still taking 6 paracetemol and 3 ibuprofen each day.

Boobs are really sore from bf but going to keep going .

We've decided, after much deliberation, to call her Caitlin Erin.

Talking of which, feeding time again!


----------



## Sannie87

Mwaah Congrats she's gorgeous! :flower: How much did ur growthscan say she would weigh?

Hope everyone's enjoying their bundles....Mine's being a little menace and is not doing anything at all. Didnt sleep a wink last night needed to wee every house, got so much back pain & bump pain so just broke down crying....Poor hubby has to work with no sleep so feel guilty about that too.

I'm done now :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

dancareoi lovely name and wonderful story 

Big hugs Sannie :hugs: you will make us all jealous when your bundle arrives as it will be the youngest x

My we finally sorted out Maddison's full name. She is Maddison Erica Faith. If we had a boy middle name would have been Eric after my grandad so when she was born, I suddenly decided i didn't like her old middle names and wanted Erica after my grandad, and it took us two whole weeks to get her another name to go with Maddison Erica :haha:


----------



## Sannie87

Those are beautiful names both MTC & Danca's little girl :flower:


----------



## tekkitten

Ah Omg Danca I wish! All is quiet on the baby front here  about to go for a walk and buy some pineapple lol... Had a clary sage bath last night but no luck.

Lovely babies on here so far!


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations Mwaah she's beautiful and how funny that she wasn't as big as you thought, but 8lb 7oz is still hefty if you ask me LOL

Lovely names too Mwaah and Dancer.

Sannie, bless your heart, hope you get some movement soon. I was 4 days late with my 1st but I know your ready to have baby out now so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dancareoi

mummytochloe said:


> dancareoi lovely name and wonderful story
> 
> Big hugs Sannie :hugs: you will make us all jealous when your bundle arrives as it will be the youngest x
> 
> My we finally sorted out Maddison's full name. She is Maddison Erica Faith. If we had a boy middle name would have been Eric after my grandad so when she was born, I suddenly decided i didn't like her old middle names and wanted Erica after my grandad, and it took us two whole weeks to get her another name to go with Maddison Erica :haha:

Lovely name MTC


----------



## MadamRose

tekkitten said:


> Ah Omg Danca I wish! All is quiet on the baby front here  about to go for a walk and buy some pineapple lol... Had a clary sage bath last night but no luck.
> 
> Lovely babies on here so far!

Have you used burner to burn it, or put with a carrier oil and then put onto bump


----------



## MadamRose

You posted in normal Sept parent thread chimp thought you may want rainbow one too https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...bow-babies-2013-parenting-thread-newpost.html


----------



## tekkitten

I have not... I'll maybe try that if I hit 40 weeks :) I just don't want to get induced at 41, that's how it's feeling right now!


----------



## MadamRose

Just if y ou put on bump put in a carrier oil. Like olive oil.


----------



## Chimpette

Great thanks mtc ill go over now x


----------



## Sannie87

I knew they would fob me off again....after being told i would not go over 41 weeks they have yet again gone against their word and just gave me a sweep and sent me on my way.....Don't know whether to cry or kill someone. I am 1cm dilated but she could stretch my cervix to 3-4cm and said this was favorable? she even asked me if I had had babies before because of this... God knows what that means

Rang my midwife as I was told she would book in my induction for the 21st she kindly offered to do another sweep on sunday and give me an induction date so let's see I have lost all faith in them tbh....

Now gotta stress about my mums Eurostar tickets she had booked to go home on the 20th so either they will be nice and change em for free or I have to fork out a fortune to buy a new one.

sorry I sound like a seflish,cry baby I know just really thought i'd have my son in my arms by now :cry:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations mwaah, she is gorgeous :flower:

Dancer - great to hear your birth story, loving the name :)

Good luck Sannie and Tek, hope it isn't too long now :)

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## MadamRose

Hugs sannie is there main mw team you could ring to complain explain they said they would induce by 41 weeks x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Congrats mwaah!!!!

Sannie hope the baby gets the hint soon that the free ride is over!! I know how frustrating those last couple wks can be :hugs:

Hope evryone is doing well :flower:

I keep trying to post a pic of zachary but for some reason it wont upload


----------



## dancareoi

Thought I'd pop in to see If any news on Sannie or kitten.

Still missing my baby bump soooo much. I just keep wishing to go back 7-8 weeks ago and experience the last few weeks all over again !


----------



## tekkitten

Hi Dan! No news here I'm afraid. I will certainly update when something happens, but no signs yet! She's a little too comfortable in there lol


----------



## MadamRose

hope something happens soon tekkitten


----------



## mwaah

Sannie87 said:


> Mwaah Congrats she's gorgeous! :flower: How much did ur growthscan say she would weigh?

Hiya Sannie, I can't believe you have gone so far over. Not long now and you will have your bundle. At 36 weeks she was supposed to be 8lb 2oz which means she only put on 5oz in 4 weeks. I'm glad I held out now and didnt let them induce me at 38 weeks as she would of been tiny.



dancareoi said:


> Still missing my baby bump soooo much. I just keep wishing to go back 7-8 weeks ago and experience the last few weeks all over again !

Well.....OH wants another!! So I might not miss my bump for too long. I love having my body back though :)

Sorry not checked in for a while. We went away for a long weekend and now I'm back at work and back to normality.
Breast feeding is painful!! How are you ladies finding it? I wasn't getting the latch right so have bleeding nipples which are now healing. The midwife has been amazing and came twice in one day just to check how the feeding was going ( after she showed me the right position ). Lucy likes to sleep most of the day with little feeds evey 4-5 hours then wakes for about 4 hours in the night just to feed. I'm shattered and nearly ready to buy formula.
She also lost 5oz on day 5 weigh in so I'll see what she weighs on Saturday and decide whether to formula or not.

Banjo is a bit of scared of Lucy but has adjusted quite well so far.

How are you doing tekkitten?

I love all the baby names and looking forward to more pics of all the little darlings and monkeys xxx
 



Attached Files:







Banjo and Lucy1.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1









Sleeping Beauty.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope you had a lovely time away mwaah :flower: gorgeous photos by the way, adorable :)


----------



## dancareoi

mwaah said:


> Sannie87 said:
> 
> 
> Mwaah Congrats she's gorgeous! :flower: How much did ur growthscan say she would weigh?
> 
> Hiya Sannie, I can't believe you have gone so far over. Not long now and you will have your bundle. At 36 weeks she was supposed to be 8lb 2oz which means she only put on 5oz in 4 weeks. I'm glad I held out now and didnt let them induce me at 38 weeks as she would of been tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Still missing my baby bump soooo much. I just keep wishing to go back 7-8 weeks ago and experience the last few weeks all over again !Click to expand...
> 
> Well.....OH wants another!! So I might not miss my bump for too long. I love having my body back though :)
> 
> Sorry not checked in for a while. We went away for a long weekend and now I'm back at work and back to normality.
> Breast feeding is painful!! How are you ladies finding it? I wasn't getting the latch right so have bleeding nipples which are now healing. The midwife has been amazing and came twice in one day just to check how the feeding was going ( after she showed me the right position ). Lucy likes to sleep most of the day with little feeds evey 4-5 hours then wakes for about 4 hours in the night just to feed. I'm shattered and nearly ready to buy formula.
> She also lost 5oz on day 5 weigh in so I'll see what she weighs on Saturday and decide whether to formula or not.
> 
> Banjo is a bit of scared of Lucy but has adjusted quite well so far.
> 
> How are you doing tekkitten?
> 
> I love all the baby names and looking forward to more pics of all the little darlings and monkeys xxxClick to expand...

Lovely pics.

I am expressing milk as well as bf. nipples were so sore last week but feel better now.

Caitlin not putting on enough weight so has has a little formula today as well.

DH going to see doc next week about having snip. Still makes me sad knowing no more babies, it's all I've thought about for the last 12 years so its sad that I have to move on and acknowledge I am getting older, it's very difficult.


----------



## mwaah

Zebra2023 said:


> Hope you had a lovely time away mwaah :flower: gorgeous photos by the way, adorable :)

Thank you, it was lovely just us 4 all getting to know each other.

I feel for you Lisa. I thought 2 was my limit after conceiving Lucy the way I did but am rather excited there might be a number 3.

OK I'm going to join the parenting thread Lisa to moan about sore nipples Lisa and babies weights xxx


----------



## Sannie87

Hello lovely ladies,

Our little man decided to come on his own after a 15hour labour with light forceps at the end George Alexander David was born at 15.31pm on 17th September 8lbs5oz. I was an emotional wreck after and he wouldn't breastfeed so I got really distressed quickly gave up but I am not gonna beat myself up over it, i didn't want to risk getting depression as I had it before so decided on bottles.

Came home yesterday, we just survived our first night at home. But he is so worth it and such a gentle natured baby last night was the first time we heard him cry properly so we all got a bit stressed :haha:

Hope ur all well.
 



Attached Files:







George.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations sannie glad he decided to come if his own accord. Gorgeous little boy x


----------



## dancareoi

Well done Sannie and congratulations.

Don't fret about breast feeding. All the info we are given implies that it is the beat thing to do, which it is, but only if it works. It is not that easy and people I know have struggled.

Come over to the parenting thread and you will see most of us are bf in conjunction with expressing and topping up with formula. You have to do what's best for both of you.


----------



## mwaah

Congratulations Sannie., he is gorgeous.

Aww don't beat yourself up over breast feeding. I never did it with Banjo and was really looking forward to it this time. i hate it and think Lucy does too. We are doing breast and formula at the moment. 

xxx


----------



## Cracker

Our little boy Jesse arrived at home on 12th Sept, 10 days early
He was 7.13oz and we had the most amazing homebirth.
All is perfect, worth waiting for


----------



## dancareoi

Cracker said:


> Our little boy Jesse arrived at home on 12th Sept, 10 days early
> He was 7.13oz and we had the most amazing homebirth.
> All is perfect, worth waiting for

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Sannie and Cracker :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Yah sannie!!! :wohoo: glad u and baby are doing well!


----------



## Sannie87

Hey ladies thanks so much.

Got readmitted the day after getting home with dangerously high BP back home today but still a bit anxious about it all.

Where can I find the parenting thread? :D

xx


----------



## mwaah

Oh no Sannie. Do they know why it keeps going high?? Hope it rights itself for you.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ber-rainbow-babies-2013-parenting-thread.html 

theres the link ...see you there :)

How are you doing Tekkitten?? xxx


----------



## Sannie87

If it pregnancy induced post labour then it should settle after a week or something if i understood correctly...they were worried I was developing post labour eclampsia so midwife has to come do my BP every other day and I need to see GP in a week if it hasnt settled to make a plan.

Thanks will head over when i have a sec :D
x


----------



## tekkitten

hi all! typing this one handed... little ellara was born sept 21, 7lb 11oz. im in love and ever so tired! lol :)


----------



## dancareoi

tekkitten said:


> hi all! typing this one handed... little ellara was born sept 21, 7lb 11oz. im in love and ever so tired! lol :)

Congratulations kitten . I think little Ellara is the last September rainbow.

Enjoy every second.


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations tek :D


----------



## Sannie87

tekkitten said:


> hi all! typing this one handed... little ellara was born sept 21, 7lb 11oz. im in love and ever so tired! lol :)

 Congrats :flower:


----------



## tekkitten

Thank you :) I'll post a link to newborn photos once I am on my computer. She is awesome!


----------



## ghinspire22

Emma and Ethan were born on September 4th! Things have been crazy but really good.


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations ghin :flower: Hope everything went ok?

Your twins were born same day as my Daughter, kool :D


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> Emma and Ethan were born on September 4th! Things have been crazy but really good.

Hope you are coping ok with the two and enjoying being a mommy


----------



## ghinspire22

The csection wasn't bad at all. Ethan does have a heart murmur and a cleft lip but going beautifully just like his sister Emma. :)


----------



## dancareoi

ghinspire22 said:


> The csection wasn't bad at all. Ethan does have a heart murmur and a cleft lip but going beautifully just like his sister Emma. :)

I had section too. Taking longer to heal this time than the section I had with my second! Had antibiotics a couple of weeks ago as scar went funny. Have now got antibiotic cream and that seems to be working now!

Will Ethan have an operation at some point for his lip?


----------



## mwaah

Congrats Kitten on Baby Ellara.

Glad all is going well Ghin xxx


----------



## tekkitten

I have a rash all up my arms :S I think it may be from the oxytocin... Anyone else get this?

Here are my newborn photos :D 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.590032371056687.1073741930.168122933247635&type=1


----------



## Zebra2023

I have a rash on both my arms tek, I also have it on my hands as well as my face. I am thinking it could be the full lupus though as I have lupus anticoagulant, I am not sure? I need to wait to get tested at 6 weeks PP. I do have the symptoms though but it could be anything? :wacko:


----------

